# Cleveland Style at the Gate 2005



## rayhuang

Hey all-its a brand new year-lets roll on with this new thread!!

I got some things on my mind!!!

I'd like to see more entries!! Its growing due t the great new crowd of racers coming in. Black Wheels, Damon and the rest!! Very kewl!!! But-so many regulars have retired. 

F1!!! Lets do it!! For me-as dumb as this sounds-I LOVE racing-I have been going to or racing karts myself since I was 6 or 7 years old. BUt when it comes to stock sedan or stock 12th scale-its serious business to me. I am having fun-but in a different way!! I want a class for giggles!! Minis were a laugh riot-BRP cars are low cost-teach you to drive better just like a 12th scale-but F1 cars are trick as hell-fun to watch and will be a "fun" class too.

Also-we need the BRP cars back-many-many TC guys used it as a second class and it was great fun for them. 

Modified-lets keep a MOd class at the Gate-19turn or full mod. Doesnt really matter. IT was fun being as fast as a fullmod with a 19t-but since Tyler got his BMI Tc3 and droped his slosi-well-its gonna take a full mod to keep up with him!!!

Ahhhh-good fun-see you at the Gate tomorrow!!
Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey guys,

Heres a quick look at who's fast in Stock:

Dave Johnson- 12.6
Brad Johnson- 12.5
Steven Sobattka- 12.7
Chuck Lonergan- 12.7
Ray Darroch- 12.7
Chris Goetz- 12.8
Jim Herrmann-12.9

I'm sure I'm missing some people but thats the who's who of practice. 
There are several guys who haven't arrived yet like: Ezrow, Smyka, and more. 

Have fun tomorrow night.

Jim


----------



## envious8420

wish i was in wisconsin. good luck to the gate crew. :dude: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Does anybody know when the WEB SITE will be back in operation???


----------



## envious8420

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/ it works for me. but apparently its not working for others.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Hey all-its a brand new year-lets roll on with this new thread!!
> 
> I got some things on my mind!!!
> 
> F1!!! Lets do it!! F1 cars are trick as hell-fun to watch and will be a "fun" class too.


Ray,
I am with you on the F-1 Class, I have been waiting along time, also I am sure if people were available we can do an F-1 class at hobbytown on fridays as well! A suggestion to you guys that we are trying this season is called a bomber class, its a 10th scale touring car with a pre 1980's body on it, Parma has a nice supply of these older body styles and they look cool too! come check em out! Ray, you got a PM! i say lets do this F-1 class!!!! if its a cost factor duratraxx has a decent RTR f-1 car cheap! But nothing compares to that Tamiya 4wd F-1 Man is it gorgeous!!!!:dude:


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Ray,
I am all for a F1 class! I have had interest in F1 cars for a long time, but no one has a class. On a earlier post, you made mention about it being some what of a spec class. That would great. Everyone on the same playing field. 
Now that football season is about over, I 'll be back to the Gate almost every Sunday till off-road season starts at Medina. (by the way Ray, are you heading out there this year?) Anyway, lets get some thing going with a F1 class, I think we would have alot of fun with it.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## bean's my hero

*Update from Trackside*

Hey Guys, 

Thought I'd give you an update after the last day of practice. 

Ray Darroch 12.5
Chris Geotz 12.6
Jim Herrmann 12.6
Brad Johnson 12.5
Steven Sobattka 12.6
Justin Zorc 12.5
Dave Johnson 12.5
Chuck Lonergan 12.6
Andrew Elis 12.7
Aaron Buran 12.8
Kevin Kane 12.7

There are a ton of guys on 12.9, 13.0

Qualifing starts tomorrow!

How was practice at the gate tonight?

More updaes tomorrow night

Jim


----------



## losidude44857

Jimmy and Chris, good to see that you are stepping it up while out of town.....Keep it up....wish i was there.
-Buddy


----------



## envious8420

now if goetz would get some black wheels it would all be over.


----------



## rayhuang

NO-way dude-its his Fancy baby blue wheels that gives him his secret speed!!!


envious8420 said:


> now if goetz would get some black wheels it would all be over.


----------



## rayhuang

btw-Practice night was really fun last night. But-we WILL BE CLOSED THIS SUNDAY!!!
We will re-open next Thursday (01/13/05) for practice though.

Ray


----------



## wvracer

is the website up or down all i get it a place marker from a company


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz puts it in the show SOLID with a 24 5:04 and Herrmanski and Buran are in the B and Bean in the C-Main!!! The B and C mains have guys who put it in the show at the Champs!! Mazzolla, Ellis.... WOW!!

GREAT JOB GUYS!!!


----------



## losidude44857

CHRIS GEOTZ is all i can say, qualified 4th at the Novak Race!
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

*Balls on the stand!!!*

Yup-heres proof our boy did it!! Look at that-sponsor shirt and everything!!! Pic courtesy of RC Scoring Pro!! Does he look nervous or are those balls of steel?


----------



## losidude44857

Those would be balls of steel, and i cant wait till i go get shirts made, wish i would have had them dont before this
-Buddy


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Buddy
You need to make some "Team Balls" shirts before we head to Mich. Team Balls..... that is so funny.....
Jerry
P.S.
Ray, what about the F1 class?
Jerry


----------



## rayhuang

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Buddy
> You need to make some "Team Balls" shirts before we head to Mich. Team Balls..... that is so funny.....
> Jerry
> P.S.
> Ray, what about the F1 class?
> Jerry


 Yeah-my F1 is all together. Add electronoics and race it. But its for sale as I bought a Full option F201 to build. It will be a little while before the new F201 is built I think. I have a Tamiya evoIII SL to run and still testing the BMI TC4. I get a new chassis and top deck this week to try out.

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

*Novak race*

Congrats to Chris for making the show! Ray, I would love to start racing F1. However, I just bought a CE Turbo 35 and i'm going to be spending big money on the house in the next couple of months. If I want to continue living in the house, I don't think it would be a wise move to buy another car.


----------



## David Usnik

Ray,

Can you bring my money to the track on the 16th?


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Ray,
> 
> Can you bring my money to the track on the 16th?


 What Money??


----------



## losidude44857

Anyone going to the race at Platinum on the weekend of Jan.28?
-Buddy


----------



## erock1331

Hey guys, back this summer when they made the track into an oval did anyone write down or remember what the infield wall measured?
Length and Width?

Oh and what's up with the website, cant get it to work?


----------



## Dayger

Hey guys. Anyone know Ray Darroch's E-mail?


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Anyone going to the race at Platinum on the weekend of Jan.28?
> -Buddy


Maybe!! HOws that for an answer?!?!? Is Team Balls going?


----------



## losidude44857

Im thinkin about it, just seeing if anyone else is going, so that us "Gaters" can pit together...
-Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

ON Jan 29th doors open at 8 Am, qual starts at 3 PM, run 2 qualifiers sat, and then run 2 qual and mains on sunday, $25 entry fee.
-Buddy


----------



## sg1

If Buddy Lee goes... I'll go


----------



## CypressMidWest

losidude44857 said:


> Anyone going to the race at Platinum on the weekend of Jan.28?
> -Buddy


I'll be there Buddy.


----------



## rayhuang

Good-interest is rising!!! I hope to make it as well. Two day thing might make it tough though.

Guess I better stop ignoring my 12th scale.


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> Good-interest is rising!!! I hope to make it as well. Two day thing might make it tough though.
> 
> Guess I better stop ignoring my 12th scale.


Go ahead and ignore it. It's a T-bar car, you can't really tune it anyway. LOL!!


----------



## rayhuang

CypressMidWest said:


> Go ahead and ignore it. It's a T-bar car, you can't really tune it anyway. LOL!!


 Right-and it or me is never fast till a big race anyways lol I realy dont know why I do club races-just like being aggravated I guess.


----------



## Medved

*race 28th*

were is the race at buddy?

dan medved


----------



## Rich Chang

Jeez - look at those arms! I'd like to see Chris and Aaron Bomia arm wrestle. 

Nice job, Chris! Well, nice job everyone else from Cleveland. You guys were all well represented at the race as usual. 

-Rich




rayhuang said:


> Yup-heres proof our boy did it!! Look at that-sponsor shirt and everything!!! Pic courtesy of RC Scoring Pro!! Does he look nervous or are those balls of steel?


----------



## rayhuang

Rich-I got the body and decals as you know. I have never been so intimidated by a decal sheet-lol!! I guess its been too many decades since I built a plastic model with decals!! I mean-by the time yu get all the decals on-wont you have to KILL anybody who hits your car and smears off a decal???? I was actually thinking of putting the decals on the inside-is that possible or will they look wrong when I paint the body?

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Platinum Hobbies in Columbus.
-Buddy


----------



## McSmooth

posted this over in the Halo thread. Maybe something to think about?

"Since the carpet racing league kinda fizzled, was wondering if Halo would be interested in participating in a different series.

Steel City in Pittsburgh will have their new ozite track down in a couple of weeks. The Gate and SCH discussed the possibility of a simple 2 race 'challenge' last year. Maybe get Toledo involved and make it a 3 race challenge. 

If there are any other tracks located within between Pittsburgh and Toledo (want to keep travel times to a minimum for 1-day events), maybe they could be included. (Platinum in Columbus?)

Something maybe to keep the indoor carpet racing lively during the summer months while everyone wants to go play on the asphalt or in the dirt."


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Ray,

I am the wrong person to ask about decals and painting bodies. You should know that.  "Hey Rich, what color are you going to paint your new body?" "Uh, yellow."

Anyways, I don't think putting the decals on the inside of the body would be bad, but it depends on how the decals would react to the paint that would be sprayed on top of them.

-Rich



rayhuang said:


> Rich-I got the body and decals as you know. I have never been so intimidated by a decal sheet-lol!! I guess its been too many decades since I built a plastic model with decals!! I mean-by the time yu get all the decals on-wont you have to KILL anybody who hits your car and smears off a decal???? I was actually thinking of putting the decals on the inside-is that possible or will they look wrong when I paint the body?
> 
> Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Rich-yeah-what was I thnking :lol:-I'll e-mail Fred he'll know!!


OKAY boys and girls and those gender confused too (c-ball??!?!?), what classes this Sunday?

I am thinking I gotta run Mod or 19t touring!!! Hows about the rest of you guys?


----------



## losidude44857

Stock touring for me
-Buddy


----------



## fleetwood

*Novak Race*

Congrats to Chicky, Goetz and Bean. The Gate was well represented. Hope you guys can make it to Platinum's race at month end. Should be a good time.

Tell Chicky we will definitely have a modified class...


Take care fellas. I am trying to get back up there sooooooon.

RB Love

BTW. Have been playing around with different bodies and the Parma Alfa is still the "SUPERIOR" body in my eyes... My $.02 for what its worth.


----------



## rayhuang

Practice tonight!!! Be there!!!


----------



## Doorman

rayhuang said:


> Practice tonight!!! Be there!!!


What happened to Tuesday nights like the summer Ray?
We want to come play too!!!!

Tracy


----------



## Medved

See ya sunday.


Dan & Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Doorman said:


> What happened to Tuesday nights like the summer Ray?
> We want to come play too!!!!
> 
> Tracy


 With racing Sunday-Tuesday comes up pretty quick. Not even enough time for me to get cars prepped for a practice night. Thursday works well because its 4-days after the club race.

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

*race schedule*

Jimmy,

Since the web site's schedule is not updated yet, what's the chance of you posting a race schedule for the next 4-5 weeks on here?


----------



## bean's my hero

*Winter Schedule*

Hey Guys,

Sorry it took me so long to get this posted but here it is. This is the tenative schedule for the rest of the season and into the summer. 

January
16th Points Race #1
20th Practice
23rd Club Race #2, BRP Points Race
27th Practice
30th Club Race #3

February

3rd Practice
6th Points Race #2, BRP Points Race
10th Practice
13th Closed
17th Practice
20th Club Race #4
24th Practice
27th Points Race #3

March

3rd Practice
6th Closed
10th Practice
13th Club Race #5
17th Closed St Patrick's Day
20th Points Race #4
24th Practice
27th Closed
31st Pratice

April

3rd Club Race #6
7th Practice
10th Points Race #5
14th Practice
17th Cub Race #7
21st Practice
24th Points Race #6 Awards and Party :hat: 
28th Closed

May

1st Closed
3rd Closed
10th Practice
17th Club Race
24th Practice
31st Club Race

All Practice nights are from 5:30 PM till 10:30 PM. Doors open at 8:00 AM on Sundays for racing.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## losidude44857

Jimmy, i thought Chris said that we were going to close on the weekend of the Platinum Hobbies race? You have us closed the 23rd, but i dont know if you meant to have it as the 30th???
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

*Mike Pavlik*

Hey Guys,

Has anybody seen or heard from Mike Pavlik since the Champs? I was just curious cause he said he was going to come back out and race after the champs. Let me know:wave: 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Dan,

This is probably too late-but bring your F1 car-mine is done-its awesome looking!! I am bringing it-its charged and ready to run!

Ray


----------



## Doorman

bean's my hero said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Has anybody seen or heard from Mike Pavlik since the Champs? I was just curious cause he said he was going to come back out and race after the champs. Let me know:wave:
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Jim, 

I've been trying to get a hold of the guy since then also.
He told me he was going to race through the winter.
I tuned some of his stuff during the race, and that was the last I heard from the guy.

Tracy


----------



## Doorman

rayhuang said:


> With racing Sunday-Tuesday comes up pretty quick. Not even enough time for me to get cars prepped for a practice night. Thursday works well because its 4-days after the club race.
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray!

I see jimmy has posted the schedule till May.
COME ON MAY!
Some Tuesday night action again.
Thanks Jim!

Tracy


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy and crew-thanks for a very well run race day. I really appreciate it.

I gotta say-Chris and Paul are on another planet in 19turn!!!  Wow-I gotta get my stuff together soon or its gonna be a long winter of dissapointment!!! :lol:

IN stock Sedan-sorry guys-its the Wisenstein show again!! 14.7 lap times for the boy!!! smokin' Ray Adams stepped it up today too.

12th scale-well-you know wayne, wayne, wayne-wayne---Wayne!! But Pete drove sweet lines. Someone get him some rip!!!


----------



## DJohnson

Jimmy - The last race he was at the Hobbytown track was the week that Bean (your hero) and Shields were there. He's missing in action, send out a posse!!! Just look for the MI2 parts trail. :thumbsup: 

Dan


----------



## sg1

Ray...
What are you talking about??? Pete had too much rip!!!!


----------



## losidude44857

I need to stop hitting shit!
-Buddy


----------



## BudBartos

Is the gate closed on Jan 23rd ???? Since we had a BRP points race scheduled for that day. Jimmy please let me know so I can try to tell guy's it is cancelled.


----------



## bean's my hero

Bud,

Thanks fo catching that I had thought I got it right but I guess I didn't. We will now be there this Sunday. So make sure all the BRP guys come out. I have revised the schedule to reflect the few changes that have bee made. Everybody check it out. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## chubsrugby

*Sorry buddy....*

After racing that 14.7 turned into 14.4 and avg lap time turned into 15.0 and throw in a 21/5:14 run....see ya thursday
Seaball bring the crown in theres a new KING of practice!!!!


----------



## bean's my hero

Well I don't have a crown to bring on Thursday, but I'll bring the hip wadders cause its gettin pretty deep 

Jim


----------



## DJohnson

Jim and/or Chris Goetz you have a PM. Chris, good job at the Novak Race!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-please order IRS part# 1167 Ride height adjusters. I think everyone at the Gate who runs 12th needs to buy these.

Theres 8-different sizes to adjust the axle height in only 0.5mm increments.


Also-I am hurting on bearings too. Do you have any 1/4x3/8 flanged bearings and 1/8 x 5/16 flanged wheel bearings?? Nothing fancy!!
Ray


----------



## chubsrugby

Gettin deep you say? Maybe....but it's your old car makin that happen, should'nt you be proud? Chris and Paul ran 22's with 13.6 fast lap in stock so in all that is still to slowwwwwwww


----------



## rayhuang

Shut-it-I ran 15.2 in stock-whos hurting now??? I havent been 1.6 sec off the pace since 1999!!!


----------



## wvracer

Burn!!!!!!


----------



## losidude44857

HAHA, I should be there on Thursday depending on the weather, Sunday was a pain in the butt to get home, i need to spend about 75 bucks on parts and make my TC3 have alot less play, its unreal the amount of play that it has, that will be my project once i get my Losi built and working good....
-Buddy


----------



## davidl

rayhuang said:


> Jimmy-please order IRS part# 1167 Ride height adjusters. I think everyone at the Gate who runs 12th needs to buy these.
> 
> Theres 8-different sizes to adjust the axle height in only 0.5mm increments.
> 
> Ray


 
I have been using these for a week, now. They have improved the roll in my rear axle and make it easier to level the car. You still need to chase the bearing hole with a reamer, but the final result is much better than with the Associated parts. And it doesn't take as much effort either.


----------



## Medved

*Hammer Down!*



sg1 said:


> Ray...
> What are you talking about??? Pete had too much rip!!!!


 , I had fun chasing Wayne, and rubbing lexan on the last lap! The car was hooked up. In the main I ran one full lap faster than any of my qualifying, go figure. The rest of the field was great, everyone held their line and gave just enough at the rigth times. It was a PLEASURE running with EVERYONE! I had a great time! 

I swapped the motor out after the first round, I put a fresh cut on the comm and dropped a set of fresh brushes in. I didn't touch it for the rest of the night. I also had my main batteries trayed until I charged them just before running. That may have helped a bit with my speed. Power Push pack was great, excellent power the full 8 minutes! 

As far as running my line, I did feel that I ran a bit more agressively than I usually do. There were some places where I felt faster and others where I gave up some. Minor changes to the car may help even more. We shall see.

Pete

Dan says I need to come back this week and "back it up". I wasn't planning on comming, but may show up.


----------



## whynot

Oh you have to pete, that was a great run.After the race mikey came up to me and said damn did you see pete run and I said yeah he got lucky bet he cant do it 2 weeks in a row.ha ha just kidding.
mike


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bean's my hero said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Has anybody seen or heard from Mike Pavlik since the Champs? I was just curious cause he said he was going to come back out and race after the champs. Let me know:wave:
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


JImmy,
I just talked to him tonight, He said he will be in touch soon, Did you get my PM? Let me know thanks :dude:


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-run this sunday!! I was planning a trip to Halo Sat. but I forgot relatives will be here this weekend. NO skipping out of town for me!!

I am getting really burned out on Sedan and need a break. SOme 12th scale will be a really nice change of pace.


----------



## losidude44857

Who all is going to Platinum?
-Buddy


----------



## Medved

*Racing this Sunday at the Gate*



losidude44857 said:


> Who all is going to Platinum?
> -Buddy


Who will be at the GATE? Dan and I may stop up to the track tonight.


----------



## rayhuang

I am going to Platinum.

Pete-I am racing this Sunday 12th scale stock-my goal is to be able to race with you-door to door-or is that canopy to canopy!!!

See ya tonight at practice,
Ray


----------



## losidude44857

I'll be there this Thursday and Sunday
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey jonser hope the surgery went well and the hand is healing well,


----------



## SCUBA STEVE

Hey guys , just wanted to tell everyone I had a great time at the gate. That was the first time I had ever been there and I'm sure I'll be back...I gotta thank Jerry for getting me down there and paul for all the help......see ya guys soon!


----------



## Medved

*Hooked*



SCUBA STEVE said:


> Hey guys , just wanted to tell everyone I had a great time at the gate. That was the first time I had ever been there and I'm sure I'll be back...I gotta thank Jerry for getting me down there and paul for all the help......see ya guys soon!


Are you comming up Sunday? I didn't make it to the Gate tonight. I'm sure I see you there on Race day.

Pete


----------



## rayhuang

OH WIIIiiiiise-I'm gonna get ya!!!


----------



## chubsrugby

*Can He Repeat??????????????????*

I see that I am becoming a marked man of late.....well to all who challenge me I am impressed with your efforts......But beware.....I plan on repeating my title just as I did last night against Ray.....He may of out qualtifed me....but he just won a battle I however won the WAR! As I wait in comming hours before our next race..I am humbled by the fact that I am still seeking the 21 lap run.....The only thing more disapointing is the fact that 22 lap runs have even been achevied.....So the quest is not over...the strugle continues....Will our hero prevail or will the evil forces be to much for him to overcome????Find out this Sunday...same bat time same bat channel......


----------



## rayhuang

Well-its your fault I lost-If you didnt make me so darn nervous I would never have turned a foot (2' lol) early and piped it!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK -- if we don't get the snow storm of the Centry (of the week) the BRP crew will be at the gate for another points race! 
I will also have my new 1/12th scale RC12L4 ready to go...it will be it's first time on a track! OHHH BOY...


----------



## losidude44857

WISE-Im bringin it Sunday, and Ray, are you running stock sedan Sunday?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> WISE-Im bringin it Sunday, and Ray, are you running stock sedan Sunday?
> -Buddy


 Well-I wasnt going to-but the Wisenstein is GOING DOWN!! His reign of dominance on Stock Touring is now officially over!! Well-not over till about 5pm EST Sunday!!! Then again-there is always the Herrminator who may dominate all!!

j/k-really. I couldnt be happier that hes steppin it up-BIGTIME!! Did you hear that Joneser??? YOU better come back soon. Team Balls is making a bid for supremacy of the Gate!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> Well-I wasnt going to-but the Wisenstein is GOING DOWN!! His reign of dominance on Stock Touring is now officially over!! Well-not over till about 5pm EST Sunday!!! Then again-there is always the Herrminator who may dominate all!!
> 
> j/k-really. I couldnt be happier that hes steppin it up-BIGTIME!! Did you hear that Joneser??? YOU better come back soon. Team Balls is making a bid for supremacy of the Gate!!!


Beware of Ray "Secret Asian Man" Huang. If he shows the flashes of brilliance reminiscent of His Champs performance, you could all be doomedwas spectacular, even if he did let the World's fastest Amish guy beat him. It wasn't Ray's fault though, Eli just runs the superior chassis. If only Ray were running the Pro 4. LOL!


----------



## rayhuang

CypressMidWest said:


> Beware of Ray "Secret Asian Man" Huang. If he shows the flashes of brilliance reminiscent of His Champs performance, you could all be doomedwas spectacular, even if he did let the World's fastest Amish guy beat him. It wasn't Ray's fault though, Eli just runs the superior chassis. If only Ray were running the Pro 4. LOL!


 After the thrashing by ELi at Champs-dont doubt for a minute that the Pro4 has not been far from my thoughts!!! But-alas-I am racing a ...drum roll please..........Tamiya evoIII-which is actually pretty darn quick!!!!

And you are too kind-the Champs was a DREAM COME TRUE!!! Dont make me cry!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Ray wants his XRAY back...i know it! 
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

I love my Xray!!! I loved the evoIII I had 2-years ago too-except it was DOG slow in a stright line. But it drove exactly like I wanted a car to and when i chnaged it-it did what I thought it should do. The Xray still throws me curves on set-ups and the TC4-well I was lost after the first 10 packs!! lol Wait till Sunday to see THIS evoIII accelerate. It might not be Tc3 fast-but its not too shabby!!!


----------



## joneser

*Drumroll Please*

Yes....I am making an appearance here at hobbytalk. I heard my name mentioned and I had to respond. I wont come here and say that I will spank Wise, HooHong, Medved or anyone for that matter. I still have a splint on my hand and some thread holding things together. I thought about making an appearance this weekend but really can't wrench on a car with my right hand. I probably could drive but I will wait. It looks like I will be doing the left hand surgery in about 3 or 4 weeks so I hope to be racing before then and will probably be racing soon after surgery on the left hand. Sounds like Wise is making the jump to the next level and I know that Buddy has been 1 or 2 brainfarts away from that level as well. Hopefully when I get back I will not have lost much ground. I know that I will love being able to feel my fingers after the first 2 minutes of a race. 

The only question left to answer is what tc will I be running. Taking a short vacation from the xray to reconfirm my thoughts. I still think its the best car out there but I will try my hand at a losi, corally or maybe even a TC3.....god..did I really say TC3? Other than a 2 week stint with a Pro4, I have only owned 2 touring cars so I want to get some "strange". I will surely be back with my beloved Xray shortly. 

Well, I may see you guys on Sunday if I come to visit....if the weather is not real bad.


----------



## Doorman

Joneser, What, (or who?)did you punch? 
Get mad at chicky or Goetz? ....lol!
A little tune job on the wrists so you can race gas this summer with Ray?

I heard Dave Morrow raced last Sunday.
That's good to hear.
He went with me to Parma for a practice last week.
Now if he can focus for 8 minutes again.

Sounds like everybody is still having fun.
Take care
Tracy


----------



## losidude44857

We got about 6-7 inches here in Norwalk, I hope we dont get anymore, i hate driving an hour with snow. Joneser- Im sure after a week or 2 you will be just as fast as before you left, see you soon!
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> I am racing a ...drum roll please..........Tamiya evoIII-which is actually pretty darn quick!!!!


Any thoughts about getting an EVO-IV or a 415?


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Any thoughts about getting an EVO-IV or a 415?


Now that is the dumbest question I have ever heard.......I think about buying EVERY CAR!!! You know that!! HA!

Excuses for not buying these cars:

415-Need to custom build a $80 front diff asssembly out of Tamiya and Yokomo parts, new bearings and lost of shims and run different length dogbones. Same suspension geometry as evoIII. But I hear it works well on carpet when you put the diff in it.

Evo4-new LW reversible suspension requires many modifications to work with 28mm wide foamies.

The short list from now till September of cars to run are:

RDX
JRXS

See you all tomorrow.

OH-Wise-I got the roll center parts in my box for you to try. Already built with short turnbuckles, pillow balls etc!!! :thumbsup: Let me know if you want me to bring anything else.


----------



## losidude44857

Dont help Wise out, i NEED to beat him!
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

:lol: Yeah-but your gonna have to go through me to get to him!!!


----------



## losidude44857

We still racing in all this snow? Looks as if i cant, we got like 12 inches here and i dont feel like driving through this shit, see you Thursday...
-Buddy


----------



## Medved

*Snow Tires for Touring car?*



losidude44857 said:


> We still racing in all this snow? Looks as if i cant, we got like 12 inches here and i dont feel like driving through this shit, see you Thursday...
> -Buddy


Buddy, I ususaly race on the "track", not in the "snow" 


Maybe I'll catch you next week at the Gate.


----------



## bean's my hero

*Buddy!!!!!!*

Buddy get your little a** on the road and get here. It's not too bad. We're racing today!


Jim


----------



## losidude44857

I got a little surprise for Goetz, Wise, and Huang, be there on Thursday. I made some progress for Team Balls today
-Buddy


----------



## joneser

hey buddy.....dont forget me....I was the closest to getting team balls some A-main time and I may even race this weekend.


----------



## rayhuang

hey Pete-thanks for pulling over and waiting for me today. It seems I had the crashes in the Main. It was more fun running together than a half track apart. I finally sort of got it together then you started to hit stuff :lol: But it was fun.

Wise-great fun!! Lets do ti again this weekend!!


Buddy-next time yor skirt gets caught in the snowblower-get out the scissors, cut it off and get up to the Gate!! Hey-I found the time to shovel the driveway, get on the roof and shovel it and still get to the Gate-no excuses!!

Ray


----------



## Rich Chang

I don't know why, but my mental image of Ray shoveling his roof is a pretty funny picture.

-Rich



rayhuang said:


> Hey-I found the time to shovel the driveway, get on the roof and shovel it and still get to the Gate-no excuses!!
> 
> Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> I don't know why, but my mental image of Ray shoveling his roof is a pretty funny picture.
> 
> -Rich


 OHhhh-Really??? If I had slipped-fallen on my behind and slid-off-that would be funny!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Ohh poop, i forgot about getting you one, we'll see how my "donation plan" goes this Thursday, and i might be able to get you one of these awesome things soon
-Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

Jones, are you going to the race in Columbus with us?
-Buddy


----------



## Medved

rayhuang said:


> hey Pete-thanks for pulling over and waiting for me today. It seems I had the crashes in the Main. It was more fun running together than a half track apart. I finally sort of got it together then you started to hit stuff :lol: But it was fun.
> 
> Ray


Ray, no problem. I come to race, and wheel to wheel racing is much more fun than just turning laps. It also allowed me to get some good wheel time, and improve my skills!.

Also, I have to say once again, that the rest of the 1/12 scale field was a PLEASURE to run with. Everyone was very patient and always seemed to give just enough room, at just the right time. 

Dan had the F1-Medved hooked up. Some what of a hibrid (skinny pan car), but still quite drivable. Will have to see how it runs after a few more modifications. Open wheel looks like it could be REALLY FUN! 

Catch you guys later,
Pete


----------



## joneser

Buddy....I am giving it some serious thought. I stopped up today and the hand felt pretty good. I may be able to give it a go! Need to work out the logistics and talk to the better half


----------



## losidude44857

You going to be there this Thursday?
-Buddy


----------



## joneser

no on the Thursday practice. The wife has a dinner for work so I am SOL. May have to work something else out.


----------



## Medved

*Question?*

Is there a web page for the race this weekend? 


Dan


----------



## losidude44857

www.platinumhobbies.com
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Hey-thanks to the BRP guys for showing-up in large force Sunday!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ray...always fun to see you guys....and 1/12th scale was a lot of FUN...the Rc12L4 is nice!


----------



## rayhuang

I agree Pete-its been a long time since I got to race anyone wheel to wheel before this weekend. Sadly-the only place on the track I was quicker-its almost impossible to pass (top of the stairstep into the 180) without hitting and I think I hit you there once or twice going for the inside. I think a change to Grey rears was in order for the Main as I almost tracion rolled for 7 or 8 laps-maybe more. Then after it stopped lifting-it had a slight push in the 180's by the drivers stand and in the sweeper on the left corner AND thats where your car was the best last week and this week. Fun-fun!!!


----------



## chubsrugby

well well well....Another notch on the old wise-n-steen belt....the twister....Yes I will say he had the day in the bag.....he was TQ....and so close to that 21 laper.....But still not enough to hold off old wise-n-seen-er......
Another subject:
As all well of heard from the drivers stand I made a slight mistake by running into a buds car durring pratice on sunday...to the driver I apoligize again....sorry.....But I must say as far as that driver goes...losing his cool and shouting at me the finer words of the english lanuage...uncalled for....The gate is a family place...have some respect and above all some brains....accidents happen we have all been there....The gate is not the daytona 500....calm down....All are there for the same reason...to race and have fun....
Idea: I think on weeks that we will be having BUD'S cars we should hold controled pratice....Apparently my skills prevent me from seeing them....If not I will just refrain from praticing with BUD'S cars to prevent any further accident's......Again I say sorry for this and hope all have a good day....
Wise-n-stiner-steen


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Wise,

What you did was disgusting. I hope small children weren't watching the track when it happened. Just sick. :drunk:


----------



## whynot

Maybe we can put a field goal at the end of the straight and see if we can punt one through it.3 points for everyone.just make sure it will only be adults there though.hehe


----------



## Medved

*TC, 6 minute heats - Your thoughts*

Just wanted to get some discussions up on the board. What are your thougths on 6 minute qualifiers and mains for TC.

Currently I don't have a TC, but hear is a quick list of my +'s and -'s.

+ more run time = more fun time
+ batteries (run time not an issue)
+ lower turn out, need more time between rounds anyway

- no other clubs doing it (yet), this could be viewed as a + (draw more racers)
- modifies, runtime MAY be an issue with outrageous motors. i.e. 8 or 9 turn motors. This is about the ONLY downside I see, but maybe mod's stay at 5 minutes.

Quite honestly, I can't think of very many reasons NOT to do it, at least in stock. Perhaps someone can enlighten me with something I may be missing. I suggest that we try it at one of our club race days. Since there is no points involved. I think the extra wheel time would be welcomed.

Just remember that it was close to 5 or so years ago that we bumped up from 4 to 5 minutes, that was back around 2200mAh's packs, and 2400's were on the horizon. We are now up in the 3300, and 3600 race packs are just around the corner. I think it is time for another increase.

I think it could be a GREAT promotion to get people back out to the track. Perhaps we pump the race day up as a "special event", and get people excited about it, and back out on the track.

What do you think????


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think that's a good idea...Running two classes - I know I needed more time!


----------



## chubsrugby

I agree...I think that is the "way of the future" for this sport...It's only a matter of time before the 3700's come out. What will we do with all that run time....Wait I know what I'll do with it...waste it, blow more lines, duff more corners...be even farther back from chris,jimmy and magladon...."chickys new nickname for the week" thank you..
Seaball- sorry "chris goatz for this thread"-Bite ME


----------



## losidude44857

Team Balls apperal coming SOON!
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

*Racing this Sunday*

Hey Guys,

For those of you who arn't jeading South don't forget we will e running this Sunday at the Gate!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Medved

*Sunday*



bean's my hero said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> For those of you who arn't jeading South don't forget we will e running this Sunday at the Gate!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Jimmy, I think I will be at the Gate on Sunday.


----------



## Medved

Any other thoughts on 6 minute heats??


----------



## David Usnik

I vote we race 6 minutes. In 1/12 scale! I would do much better considering my concentration levels usually drop around the 6 minute mark.:lol:


----------



## sg1

How many local people are heading south????


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

sg1 said:


> How many local people are heading south????


Thus far:

- Magladon (formerly Magnus Sprinsteensonwood)
- Seaball
- Losidude
- Chubs Reuben
- Sanfrancisco Treat

Perhaps, Two-Speed as well. Any others?

- C.D.G.


----------



## David Usnik

I know it's a little early, but is anyone planning on racing Feb.6th? I can't race this weekend and I was hoping there was going to be some 1/12 scale guys showing up on the 6th. I know it's Super Bowl Sunday, but it doesn't start until 6:30.


----------



## rayhuang

Pete,

There are ups and downs to longer heats. From my perspective:

For:

Maybe easier on batteries (charge at lower amps to gain runtime).
Maybe easier on motor as you gear for 6-minutes.
GIves you a chnace to make a mistake and still catch-up.

Against:

I sadly perceive every club race as testing for a big race-so 6-minutes is no help to me.
Maybe boring? I like driving the TC as a sprint race.
INcreases need to have better or newer batteries.
Lengthens race day.
Goes against trend of the country-which is 5 minute heats.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Thus far:
> 
> - Magladon (formerly Magnus Sprinsteensonwood)
> - Seaball
> - Losidude
> - Chubs Reuben
> - Sanfrancisco Treat
> 
> Perhaps, Two-Speed as well. Any others?
> 
> - C.D.G.


 I dont think San-Francisco Treats making it-but Big Race is. How could you forget me


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-if you liked driving Tony's Xray-I know of one-maybe two used, but mint Factory Kits with stiff chassis conversions for sale right now. E-mail me today and I'll give you the info on whos got-em!! 

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Who is Sanfransisco Treats? 
-Buddy Blystowitz


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> Who is Sanfransisco Treats?
> -Buddy Blystowitz


Yeah, I'm with Buddy. Who then, is San Francisco Treat?


----------



## rayhuang

Hes gonna kill me!! That was just an aka to be used on rctech. ONe time deal!! Oh well-sing with me....._Rice_-a-Roni-the San-Francisco treat!!


----------



## rayhuang

Next youll be asking who the Twister is? hahaha!!


OH-boys and girls heading down to Platinum this weekend. The new SMC IB3600 cells will be sold there-courtesy of a special deal between Platinum Hobbies and SMC!!! The first time these will be available for sale in the US. Just thought I'd give a heads-up to maybe bring a little extra cashola to the race if you want to buy a pack to try.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Ah, yes. I thought that might be the case. Note also, that we seem to have a confict of nicknames. Buran is also Big Race since he performs roughly in the same manner. We will have to work that out. Will The Twister not suffice?


----------



## losidude44857

HAHA, so is Team Balls going to dominate this weekend at Platinum? Chris i got some motors for you that dyno'd insane last time i was there and havent been run. And dont forget Ray, i'll be doing your motors if you wish
-Blystowitz


----------



## rayhuang

I AM the Twister!!! And the Twister I shall be forever named!!!


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> HAHA, so is Team Balls going to dominate this weekend at Platinum? Chris i got some motors for you that dyno'd insane last time i was there and havent been run. And dont forget Ray, i'll be doing your motors if you wish
> -Blystowitz


 Wow!! That would be insanely awesome-You can pit by me!! :lol: YOu are the ripmaster!!! 

If I run nothing but the new IB3600 packs at OS Champs-I thought you and Wise could run my packs for the weekend. I only have like 7 killer packs :lol:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Goetz said:


> Ah, yes. I thought that might be the case. Note also, that we seem to have a confict of nicknames. Buran is also Big Race since he performs roughly in the same manner. We will have to work that out. Will The Twister not suffice?


Then the list shall be updated accordingly:

Thus far:

- Magladon (formerly Magnus Sprinsteensonwood)
- Seaball
- Losidude
- Chubs Reuben
- The Twister

Buddy, Team Balls will run hard. Where that leaves us will remain to be seen. I would like to run one of those motors on the track to verify the validity of your numbers before we go south.

Also, will the apparel be ready for the meeting? If so, I demand that anyone who receives Team Balls "favors" be wearing one.


----------



## losidude44857

They are all done, including yours, wise's and Huang's. I didnt get Jimmy one b/c he said he wouldnt wear it, and i wasnt sure what was up with Jones, i can also go have one made for him if he is attending the race with us. They take about 5 Minutes to have done, and about $6 for the printing. I will bring them for you guys on Thursday, they are pretty sweet, only thing is they didnt have pink, so i went with orange. They look dialed!
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Orange?*

Do they say Team Novak on them?  What happened to black with pink letters? 

You too, disgust me. Also, You need to get some wraparound labels for your motors. Talk to Tony Williams or Magladon about that.


----------



## chubsrugby

SWEEEEEEETTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TEAM BALLS IN THE HIZZZOUSE!!!!!!!!!!
go'n to throw down at OH CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!
Buddy- nice job on the apparel-I need motors "before we go" so be there Thurs....
Also I will plan on wearing my apparel so I will so up shirt less.(nice) Anyway we need to get togther to plan driving. I have directions and know the area well. It happens to be down the road a bit from where the Mopar Nats are held in Aug. Brice road is a nice strip when there is 60's and 70's Muscle roaring up and down it!!!!!!!!
To review: Apparel-check
Motors-check
Wristbands-check
The gate throw'n down in columbus-check!!!!


----------



## chubsrugby

Chubs- Reuben??????????
What the.....
Why are all of us on this thread now? Does anyone work for a living?
Magladon...hahaha.....thats great! Where do we come up with these nicknames? What a pack of losers......


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah, where can i get wraparound labels for my motors, Magladonnnnnn....HOOK ME UP!
-Buddy
Ps. Speak for yourself....LOSER


----------



## joneser

Buddy....I guess I am in....xxx. It looks like I am going to Cbus to get my ass kicked. 

two speed


----------



## losidude44857

K, ill see what i can do for a shirt, i work the rest of the week at both jobs, so i dont know if i will have time, i am going to try though.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Whooo-hoooo!! Awesome!!! Balls, Two speed, Reuben,SLosi, The TWISTER, Magnanimous Magdonator gonna be in the big C-House this weekend!! Oh-man-I can hardly wait. NOw-how much of my new car can get built at work tomorrow DOH!!
Jeez-almost forgot-Gerber too-but we dont have a silly nickname for him....yet!!


----------



## Medved

*Gonna miss it*



joneser said:


> Buddy....I guess I am in....xxx. It looks like I am going to Cbus to get my ass kicked.
> 
> two speed


Joneser, If you go out to eat, bring me back some crab legs!


----------



## chubsrugby

Two Speed is hardcore! Out for weeks and his first race back is a big one!
Nice....Magladon-a-souris...or maybe Magladon Springsteen? I don't know....Magladon-a-ram-asour? Wow I think about this too much....


----------



## rayhuang

Maggie La Donna?


----------



## joneser

rayhuang said:


> Jeez-almost forgot-Gerber too-but we dont have a silly nickname for him....yet!!


How about Bobby Night Jr.


----------



## CypressMidWest

losidude44857 said:


> HAHA, so is Team Balls going to dominate this weekend at Platinum? Chris i got some motors for you that dyno'd insane last time i was there and havent been run. And dont forget Ray, i'll be doing your motors if you wish
> -Blystowitz


How dare you evoke thoughts of "Northern Domination" at the state race? Do I talk smack before walking into YOUR HOUSE? This just happens to be a glorified club race, not a BIG RACE, and everyone knows that P Diddy, the Dentonatar, and the Midwest Chapter President of Team Cypress are the lords of Club Racing. Plus everyone knows I'll win in the bar at the "after-qual party"!!!!

Be forewarned.................


Edit: Wait a minute, I guess I do talk smack before walking into the Gate, but nonetheless............ be forewarned.


----------



## chubsrugby

Any race outside the gate is BIG to us...were tired of racing each other!!!! I mean how many times do we have to see Magladon-a-sorous-rex or seaball-n-steener-vill crush us in any class we run (19 or stock) I need to get spanked some were else too! It's all in good fun! "or is it? If you know what I......" So in the sake of good fun.....LET"S GET IT ON!!!! and I do "evoke thoughts" of northern domination in the future......maybe not this weekend but at sometime in the future.....the NEAR future! 
YA HEARD!!!
Peace out homies....
Chubs Reuben-a-natior-ex


----------



## rjvk

Seaball was crowned "seabiscuit" at the Novak race by the Chicago crew. Namely, a guy called "jugghead".......

You can just call him 'Biscuit. We do.


----------



## David Usnik

*"F" brush*

Buddy,

How long do I have to let these brushes break in before they start showing some decent numbers? I ran them for the normal 250 seconds @ 2.5volts and they didn't even look like they had run at all.


----------



## losidude44857

I break them in at 2.5 Volts for 300 seconds, and then run it, the new ones seem to pul alot more amps then the old versions of the F brush. Hope that helps.
-Buddy


----------



## joneser

buddy you going to practice tomorrow?


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah, ill be there. I got alot to do in order to get ready for this race this weekend :/
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Hi everyone.


----------



## joneser

bean's my hero said:


> Hi everyone.


OK boys and girls....lets all say Hi to Jimmy :wave:


----------



## losidude44857

Hello James :wave:
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

:wave: HI Jimmy


----------



## onefastdude

I miss you Jimmy:wave: :wave: :dude:


----------



## onefastdude

CypressMidWest said:


> How dare you evoke thoughts of "Northern Domination" at the state race? Do I talk smack before walking into YOUR HOUSE? This just happens to be a glorified club race, not a BIG RACE, and everyone knows that P Diddy, the Dentonatar, and the Midwest Chapter President of Team Cypress are the lords of Club Racing. Plus everyone knows I'll win in the bar at the "after-qual party"!!!!
> 
> Be forewarned.................
> 
> 
> Edit: Wait a minute, I guess I do talk smack before walking into the Gate, but nonetheless............ be forewarned.


I guess I'm just a has been....... or a southerner!!!!!! Jeesh NO love


----------



## Doorman

*Crc?*

onefastdude,

Can you send me a e-mail?
[email protected]

I have a new T-fource I'm building.

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Hi Jimmy. :wave:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey Jimmy!:thumbsup:


----------



## chubsrugby

Ah...Hey Jimmy......whats this all about anyway? Why are we all saying hello to jimmy? Im so OTL on this one.....so in conclusion......why are we saying hello to jimmy? Also I am OTL. And as a final note....Hello Jimmy, and Im OTL. Good, everyone is on the same page. We can now all agree, Hello JImmy and Wise is OTL. I like it, it just feels right. Hello Jimmy, or Hey Jimmy, Whats up James, Jimmy the Jimster, the Jimanatior! Nice the Jim-a-nat-ior! Rock on peoples...Rock on!


----------



## CypressMidWest

onefastdude said:


> I guess I'm just a has been....... or a southerner!!!!!! Jeesh NO love


I wasn't sure if I was allowed to place your name in such an inflammatory post. I feared it might get you ostracized (sp?) by the rest of your Amish community. How goes the butter-churning today anyhoo?

You are also the undisputed LORD GOD ALMIGHTY of club racing. Nobody does it better or more often than you. Of course you don't see the other "old Fart" from our group on here whining about not getting his due respect do ya? I thought you Amish folk were supposed to be humble!?!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

chubsrugby said:


> Ah...Hey Jimmy......whats this all about anyway? Why are we all saying hello to jimmy? Im so OTL on this one.....so in conclusion......why are we saying hello to jimmy? Also I am OTL. And as a final note....Hello Jimmy, and Im OTL. Good, everyone is on the same page. We can now all agree, Hello JImmy and Wise is OTL. I like it, it just feels right. Hello Jimmy, or Hey Jimmy, Whats up James, Jimmy the Jimster, the Jimanatior! Nice the Jim-a-nat-ior! Rock on peoples...Rock on!


Hey aren't you the guy who hates BRP cars? Also, go to hell. :freak: 

See you all tonizzy.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Greetings and Salutations Mr Herrmannski.


(I almost forgot!)


----------



## chubsrugby

*Where is the LOVE??????*

Don't tell me where to go...I'll figure it out myself! And anyway who made you the boss of me...I say, 1 date and this guy acts as if were married! Lord all mighty the nerve of some people! By the way I loved the flowers you sent me. I just love the smell of fresh cut roses on my pillows.....Thinking of you now, only makes me want you more....miss you much and see you tonight around 5:30ish.....don't tell magaldon...
Yours allways,
Mitch McBit*#erson


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,

My dog must have gotten on line last night and said Hi to everyone for me. Anyways on to another topic. This Sunday's Race is *CANCELLED. *I have decided to do this based on the amount of people planning on attending the Columbus Race this weekend. Our turnouts have been small as of late and with many of the regulars heading South, it just isn't feasable to hold a race this weekend. So again Racing this *Sunday, January* *30th is CANCELLED!*

*Next Race will be February 6th.*

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## losidude44857

Good decision Jimmy
-Buddy


----------



## Medved

*Fantasy NASCAR League*

If anyone is interested, I have created another league for this year. Hope to get everyone back who played last year. If you know of anyone who may be interested, please forward them the information below, or have them send me an e-mail and I will send and invite.



Thanks, and good luck

Pete





You have been invited to join peter_medved's Private Group in Yahoo! Sports Fantasy Auto Racing. 

In order to join the group, just go to the game front page and click on the "Sign Up" button to create a team. After completing registration, or if you already have a team, click the "Create or Join Group" button and follow the path to join an existing private group. Then, when prompted, enter the following information... Group ID#: 14421
Password: race05


----------



## onefastdude

Are you going to Columbus Jimmy? Cmon man I need your help!!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Jimmy told us last night that he wasnt going to go to Columbus...
-Buddy


----------



## sg1

It's gonna be like a club race, but just in Columbus...lol...


----------



## sg1

Eli... Is there a masters class there??


----------



## rayhuang

What SG1-are you scared??


----------



## sg1

No... I was hoping I could enter that class!!!!!


----------



## bean's my hero

Eli,

Your gonna need more than just my help, so I'm sending more than enough guys down to make up for the help that is going to be missed. I gotta get ready for a GAS race. 

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> Eli,
> 
> Your gonna need more than just my help, so I'm sending more than enough guys down to make up for the help that is going to be missed. I gotta get ready for a GAS race.
> 
> Jim


 Hey-Ive been around when youve had GAS-whoooweeee!! Remember opening bottles of Niftech and wafting the dobber arund trying to kill the smell :lol:


----------



## chubsrugby

I heard losidude44857 drives a TC3 what is that? And I heard he like's Dudes! Wow new meaning to team BALLS!


----------



## losidude44857

Quite Wisenstein!
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

wow-record time home guys. 155 miles in only about 2 hours 10 minutes.....

The Gate represented well. The size of the track posed no problems at all-but the drivers stand so close to the track was a problem for me at times. The track was fun-but almost everyone had bad crashes both coming onto and off the straight.

Seaball is still on a terror. He missed TQ narrowly to a very hooked up Mo Denton. In the Main-Mo had trouble and Seaball held off Pulfer and then Eli and ran a perfectly driven A-Main.

In the B-Main-stock sedan-Wise, Buddy and I lined up. I got a great start going from 6th to 3rd and held it untill Buddy and I got together. Buddy ran in the freight train for 1-3 and I held 4th until 2nd crashed and Buddy and I got 2nd and third. Buddy was a real star this weekend drivin some A-main lines at times. 

IN the Stock 12th A-Main-Ray Adams and i lined up. Ray drove fast laps all weekend long too!! I had a lot of luck and got 2nd and pooor Ray broke.

IN the c-main stock touring-Ray Adams took home another trophy for second-all the while catching the leader. IN the D-Main Touring-Zach Adams drove like a champ winning by over a lap over 2nd place!! 

Paul TQ'd Mod 12th and 2nd in Mod Touring too I believe. He won the Mod 12th main and DNF'd in touring. Also of note-Goetz ran one qualifier in mod with a 19t and put in a solid run.

ON a personal note-I ran my fastest runs by far in both Mains-so a little too late for me. But the Corally RDX with Mo Dentons set-up is a freaky good, but demanded a very different driving style due to the way it handles. But when you got it right it was fast.

Night!!


----------



## losidude44857

115 miles in 1 hour and 45 minutes, not too bad. I had a fun time, and i'd like to say thanks to Ray, and Mike for helping me out and running my motors and to Chris, who helped me out more mentally than physically. I ran some 7.8's while Denton's fastest was a 7.6 and Goetz with a 7.7, My lines werent that far off of the A main drivers, So if i would just not hit stuff (harder said than done for me) i would be fast too....by the way Chris and Wise "I like twinkies..."
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

OH-lets not Forget Wise took home the hardware in the MOd B-main with a 2nd place. How did TYler do?

Also-Wayne was smokin in the 4th qualifier, but broke his car in two!! he DNFd the Main sadly.


----------



## losidude44857

Jimmy, please order me the Yokomo bleeder caps, and if you dont have these, i will need these too: Newest version if the diffcases, IRS outdrives for both,2 diff rebuild kits, new shock ends, and the composite CVDs. I think that should do it for rebuilding my car, except for shimming it up. Thanks Jimmy
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

What's this! Buddy sees a glimor of hope and he's rebuilding his car? Sounds like everyone did well. Good job Chris! What happened to Jones on his first weekend back? I didn't hear his name.


----------



## losidude44857

Chicky showed up at his house and Jones said that he wasnt coming, and how long will it take to get all that stuff in, and i might need all new shock bushings (on tower, and in shock ends).I figure if i can run a few fast laps with a car that is in need of being rebuilt bad, i should prolly do it and see if it is any faster, oh course i am still going to have to lay off the walls...
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

BUddy, Chicky and Seaball sure make a darn good argument for running good ole TC3's. Not that the fastest stock car at track wasnt a RDX and that ELi and PUlfers Pro4's werent good too. But theres somethng about a dialed TC3!!

Buddy-when will you next be at the Gate? I need to do some dyno/motor work with you. Check your PM. And thanks for building my motors!!!!

Ray


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Ray,dont you mean Buddy, Chicky and Seaball,It was nice to see that what ever mains we fell into or should I say level of racing we are at,we all fared well.I know Zach and myself had a great time.Congrats to all and thanks to Platinum Hobbies for putting on a great race for all.


----------



## sg1

At the end of the day I took a parts count....
1 body
3 t-plates
2 lower a arms
1 upper a arm
2 prs. king pins
1 pr. stub axles
1 rear axle
1 diff hub
2 pr. body mounts
3 bearings
4 pr. tires
2 spur gears
1 chassis
1 pod top plate
2 shock shafts
1 dampening post
All in all a good weekend of racing 

Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer

WOW lots of $$$$ good thing you have that money tree!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*brutality*

Great job to everyone who braved the barriers and layed it down at platinum. I think the crashes were as entertaining as the racing. They do have a great facility,though. The hobby shop is clean and well stocked, the carpet is dead flat and tight, and the pit space is appropriate. And Bio and the others involved with Platinum made this a first class race. :thumbsup: 

Hoo-Hong summed it up nicely. I think it was an enjoyable weekend for everyone. Tough luck for Mo Denton, who before breaking, was gonna put down a tq that would likely have embarrassed the field. He and his RDX were on another level. 

Man, this was tons of fun. Two days and a short drive was a great way to mix up our usual weekend plans. I think we need more of these. Word.


----------



## David Usnik

sg1 said:


> At the end of the day I took a parts count....
> 1 body
> 3 t-plates
> 2 lower a arms
> 1 upper a arm
> 2 prs. king pins
> 1 pr. stub axles
> 1 rear axle
> 1 diff hub
> 2 pr. body mounts
> 3 bearings
> 4 pr. tires
> 2 spur gears
> 1 chassis
> 1 pod top plate
> 2 shock shafts
> 1 dampening post
> All in all a good weekend of racing
> 
> Wayne


Would have been easier if you listed what didn't break!:lol:


----------



## rayhuang

sg1-HOly CRAPOLA!!!! I thought i broke some stuff-but I guess it pales in comparison to you. But i get the award for hitting the wall at the end of the striaght the highest!!! I hit it at least three ti es with my 12th scale 1 to 2 feet in the air-and sometimes I actually hit it with the wheels!!! I too need tocheck over my 12th scale because i could see the antenna vibrating BADLY on the straight-telling me I had a bent wheel or axle now.


----------



## David Usnik

Can someone tell me how to get a hold of Mo Denton?


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Can someone tell me how to get a hold of Mo Denton?


 YOu could wrap your arms around him really tight-or try a lasso or somethng? But he might get pissed off.

YOu can PM him on here or rctech or the Corally RDX thread.


----------



## rayhuang

Oh-Dave-also go to the forums on platinumhobbies website and hit him up there too.


----------



## onefastdude

What about the partridge in a pear tree?????? Wayne


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> At the end of the day I took a parts count....
> 1 body
> 3 t-plates
> 2 lower a arms
> 1 upper a arm
> 2 prs. king pins
> 1 pr. stub axles
> 1 rear axle
> 1 diff hub
> 2 pr. body mounts
> 3 bearings
> 4 pr. tires
> 2 spur gears
> 1 chassis
> 1 pod top plate
> 2 shock shafts
> 1 dampening post
> All in all a good weekend of racing
> 
> Wayne


I am glad to see Wayne is keeping up the good work. How did you finish?


----------



## rayhuang

TangTester said:


> I am glad to see Wayne is keeping up the good work. How did you finish?


About 30 laps behind me MUUUhhahHAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Hey-Tyler won the B-modified and Tony williams won the B-main 12th scale race!!! Full results are posted on PLatinums website.


----------



## chubsrugby

Yes this is great, out of town race and almost all performed well. I feel as if I could use some improvement but that comes with time. Let's see
B-main stock- Pulled car off halfway thru race tired of bagin doors for last place in that one! Kevin,buddy,twister checked out By the time I caught the end of the train again, I was banged out of my line a few times more than I liked, pulled off so not to ruin anyone elses run.
B-main MOD?- ok this was a gimmie, 3 cars LOngbrake balls his up at the end of the straight, wise looks for Tyler to do the same but It did not happen, NIce run tyler good to see you run clean, NEXT TIME IM RUNNIN A MOD so I can beat him!
The Future looks grand, time to go back to work. Hope to run fri, Is the gate open thurs?
Lata, 
TEAM BALLS DRIVER
Chubs Reubenits


----------



## joneser

Yes, I bailed at the last minute. I was up until 2 AM working on getting everything together. When I woke up at 5:15 I sat in bed thinking how I was too tired to go race. I had a few things still to do and I am not sure why but I just did not want to go. I went out to the Grocery store...picked up a few thinkgs and came home to sleep. When I woke up I wish I had gone but in the long run I got to spend "quality time" with the family. I will be back on Sunday for some 12th scale action. 1 class should be good for week 1. 

Not sure if I am getting old or if I still have BQ itus from the champs.....hopefully I will get excited when I get the car back down on the track. I am sure I will have some fun chasing medved around.


----------



## rayhuang

Mcreuben-remember 8.0 lap time-not too shabby!!!

Joneser-the racing was fun, but what happened between the races are the best memories from the race. Team Balls -what more can you say!!!


----------



## 1fastguy1

Hey Guys, 
thanks for coming down I hope everyone enjoyed themselves, it was great to race with all of you again, wish Jimbo could have made it but oh well maybe next time, good run for all of you guys, and awesome driving to you Chris.
dave you can e mail me at [email protected]
see ya 
Mo Denton


----------



## losidude44857

HAHA, Team Balls faired well!
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Adam taking a peak in I see.....


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> Adam taking a peak in I see.....


Yes. Hi Ray, and all at the Gate. I hope to be back at the Gate this spring. Right now I'm concentrating on work.


----------



## David Usnik

Jimmy,

Do you still have that brush cutting machine in the case at the track?


----------



## rayhuang

Dave-if Jimmy has to order one-I always have mine at the track and your more than welcome to borrow it this weekend.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

krisgel said:


> Yes. Hi Ray, and all at the Gate. I hope to be back at the Gate this spring. Right now I'm concentrating on work.


Work is gay.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

1fastguy1 said:


> Hey Guys,
> thanks for coming down I hope everyone enjoyed themselves, it was great to race with all of you again, wish Jimbo could have made it but oh well maybe next time, good run for all of you guys, and awesome driving to you Chris.
> dave you can e mail me at [email protected]
> see ya
> Mo Denton


Thanks Mo. I did what I could. Sorry for your luck in the end. Your s**t was dead on all weekend. I liked running on the short track. It really demands a good setup, and minimizes the influence horsepower can have. 

- Goetz, Chris D. :freak:


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Dave-if Jimmy has to order one-I always have mine at the track and your more than welcome to borrow it this weekend.
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray.


----------



## rayhuang

No problem Dave.

Weve got practce this Thursday!!! Come on out and play!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey guys anyone goung to toledo this weekend? I should be at the gate thursday for some practice


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> No problem Dave.
> 
> Weve got practce this Thursday!!! Come on out and play!!


I'll be there. See you then.


----------



## rayhuang

Cool Dave. I just remembered I am not racing Sunday-so I will make sure youve got the brush cutter Thursday to cut some brushes.


----------



## krisgel

Goetz said:


> Work is gay.


Seaball, perhaps you have a point, but I need work to feed my expensive addictions. Crack is not cheap!


----------



## rayhuang

crack is probably cheaper than RC cars-at least the way I do it!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Jim.

Check out the general on-road forum here. There are like 50 Michigan "Champs" races scheduled for March....

We'll talk tomorrow night...

- Goetz, Chris D.


----------



## Medved

joneser said:


> Not sure if I am getting old or if I still have BQ itus from the champs.....hopefully I will get excited when I get the car back down on the track. I am sure I will have some fun chasing medved around.


Joneser, looking forward to having you back. I will be at the Gate on Sunday, see you then.


----------



## Medved

*Nascar Season is here again!*

Anyone interesting in getting into my Nascar league is welcome. Just follow the links below.



________________________________



You have been invited to join peter_medved's Private Group in Yahoo! Sports Fantasy Auto Racing. 

In order to join the group, just go to the game front page and click on the "Sign Up" button to create a team. After completing registration, or if you already have a team, click the "Create or Join Group" button and follow the path to join an existing private group. Then, when prompted, enter the following information... Group ID#: 14421
Password: race05


----------



## Xpressman

Goetz said:


> Jim.
> 
> Check out the general on-road forum here. There are like 50 Michigan "Champs" races scheduled for March....
> 
> We'll talk tomorrow night...
> 
> - Goetz, Chris D.


Chris and friends,

Yes their are like 50 MI champs. Actually just 2. I am not going to try and persuade you to go to one over the other just giving fellow racers a heads up as they might not be fimilar with the tracks. 

Larry's does NOT allow Paragon. Sells only Traction Action but you can use TQ goo too. For those of you that went it is just like Trackside. Also it is a one day race and hadout motors. Entry is $35 a class and $20 for each additional class but no idea why a handout motor or what it is for a one day race. Also there are only 48 pit spots and food is a mile away of so and not sure how far away the nearest hotel is I would have to check. I'm sure tables well be set up but just letting you know.

The one at the Hobby Hub in Lansing is very well lite (Ott-lites not needed). You can use Paragon and the track is 42 X 86 I believe. Chances are it would be a Terry Rott designed track or similar. Plenty of pit space all sized like the Gate. Entry is $20 for the first class and $15 for a second and it is bring your own motor, trophies for the top 3 in ALL mains and prizes. There is FREE practice on that saturday. And there is a pizza place, taco bell, grocery market, and a day spa in the same complex. And a major mall 5 mins away with hotels around. Nick is very good on getting a hotel hook up and I will look into that.

If you guys need to know anymore info feel free to ask. Again I am just informing my fellow racers what these tracks are like.

Brian


----------



## joneser

sg1 said:


> At the end of the day I took a parts count....
> 1 body
> 3 t-plates
> 2 lower a arms
> 1 upper a arm
> 2 prs. king pins
> 1 pr. stub axles
> 1 rear axle
> 1 diff hub
> 2 pr. body mounts
> 3 bearings
> 4 pr. tires
> 2 spur gears
> 1 chassis
> 1 pod top plate
> 2 shock shafts
> 1 dampening post
> All in all a good weekend of racing
> 
> Wayne


Wayne.....what the hell happened, did your car get hit by a flying chair or something? In my 3 or 4 years of 12th scale racing I can honestly say that I have not broken that many 12th scale parts. I guess the Power Push cells must really be powerful


----------



## losidude44857

Anyone interested in going to the Hobby Hub race, it is about 3 hours or so for me, so it would be 4 hours for you guys.
-Buddy


----------



## sg1

Joneser...
That list didn't include what I broke in the main...lol That track was not user friendly to me... The boards were in the way alot... If they weren't there I woulda been fine!!


----------



## joneser

sg1 said:


> Joneser...
> That list didn't include what I broke in the main...lol That track was not user friendly to me... The boards were in the way alot... If they weren't there I woulda been fine!!


dude...that is an impressive list. You should have taken a sobriety test before you took the controller.


----------



## wvracer

Jonser hay its Rob Lemons I was wondering if you could get me some dementions and a pic of your pit station. i have been wanting to build one sence i saw yours and tony's at the champs. 

thanks


----------



## rayhuang

sg1 said:


> Joneser...
> That list didn't include what I broke in the main...lol That track was not user friendly to me... The boards were in the way alot... If they weren't there I woulda been fine!!


 Maybe you should have just slowed down to my pace-then you wouldnt have broken anything :lol: btw-what did you end up rolling out? I felt my car was fastest with a MOnster at 1.58" full face 767 and grn springs. But in the Main, both Dax and Switzer had more top end than I did.


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-I will pay ya for the antenna tomorrow night-thanks for supporting me in my time of need!!!

The Mich State Cheap Champs sounds like fun. I put it on my calender. I am not thrilled at all about a two day race (Sat-open practice) for several reasons, but I think I could make a one day dealio.


We need to do one ourselves!! The OS champs was a blast-serious racing on the track-but not a lot of pressure off-just laugh and have a good time.
Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah, we should start planning a race for April, like a April fools race or something, with trophies and a $25 entry. Something like what we went to in Columbus, that was pretty fun. And no problem, what do you think Team Balls is for, lol.
-Buddy


----------



## sg1

Ray..
I ran a 1.49 with a monster, "E" brushes and red springs... You saw the last qualifier...lol.. 7.5's!! Till I broke!!


----------



## rayhuang

Yeah-7.5 wow!! I rolled out like 1.53 one round and Ian pulled 6' or more on me down the straightaway-so I cutmy comm and went up a tooth and car just felt faster everywhere. Thanks for the info.

Buddy-if we do our own trophy race-we need to keep in mind we want every local racer to want to attend. Columbus guys told me that a lot of the local Platinum drivers did not attend. YOu figure-Gate racers made up 16 of the 51 entries. Even if it means adding more classes-like expert stock and sportsman stock. I dont care.


----------



## joneser

wvracer said:


> Jonser hay its Rob Lemons I was wondering if you could get me some dementions and a pic of your pit station. i have been wanting to build one sence i saw yours and tony's at the champs.
> 
> thanks


Rob I did get your message but not until recently. I will shoot you a message about the box in the next day or two.


----------



## joneser

The new Specktrum modules and receivers have now been released. Airtronics is out now....KO is later this month. Anyone other than me jumping on board. NO MORE CRYSTALS OR DIALING IN A FREQUENCY. Turn it on and go!!!!

JR and then Futaba is to follow!


----------



## rayhuang

hmmm....new car kit or Spektrum SPEKTRUM!!!


----------



## wvracer

joneser said:


> Rob I did get your message but not until recently. I will shoot you a message about the box in the next day or two.


 
Thanks a million i have tried to build it but i just can not remember exactly how you guys had yours and mine was a big bust.


oh and i am on the spektrum freight train i can not wate


----------



## joneser

Talked to Jimmy and he had deleted the order for mine but I will be ordering the Spektrum kit and a second receiver. It will be nice to never pay attention to that again!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Jones-I just checked out the Spektrum stuff and its $100 less than I thought. I thought they were going to be $250 (Dont know wher I came up with that). But there $160 and about $80 for another receiver!! Thats not too shabby.

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

They are cheaper than that!

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> They are cheaper than that!
> 
> Jim


 Very cool!!!


----------



## joneser

Jimmy I do want you to order what I spoke to you about!


----------



## bean's my hero

Okey Dokie!


----------



## losidude44857

Jimmy, did you order me all those parts, or did you have them all in stock?
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Buddy I think I got everything for yo except for the IRS Stuff. I didn't get that yet. 


Jim


----------



## chubsrugby

Ok alot goes on here in one day, 
Hobby hub- When is it and Im IN
APRIL FOOLS RACE- cool, remember folks, this takes planing and "stuff" we need to get more involved, we cant say we want a race and let jimmy figure it out....Thats alot to undertake, and I don't want jimmy to feel as if he's doing it alone. perhaps we can come up with diffrent commities that could be responseable for each part of the planing. I belive we also need to re work are race days, stock,novice and sportsman stock or what ever, any ideas? 
Finally I'll be there thurs, fri is ?, no race this weekend.....
sorry, see you guys tommorow
lata-
Chubs "big Balls" Rubenawits


----------



## Medved

*Race*

Petes getting Married that weekend, Pete and myself couldnt make it if its a friday, sat. of that weekend. but anyother time count us in to help.

dan


----------



## losidude44857

Sounds good, did you order the IRS stuff? And you think it will be there tomorrow?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Yo, yo, yo!!! Have you been out to practice at the Gate lately? Well my brothers and sisters-you dont want to miss tomorrow night. Why? I guess you'll just have to come out and see-wont you.

Could we have gotten a 40" HD plasma TV, 5000Watt Dolby Digital sound system.... 

HECK NOOOOOOO!!

Just come oout and run-its more fun then cable TV-even Seaball wold agree with me on that!!!


----------



## joneser

hooo hong....you have issues.


----------



## Medved

*April Fools Race*



chubsrugby said:


> APRIL FOOLS RACE- cool, remember folks, this takes planing and "stuff" we need to get more involved, we cant say we want a race and let jimmy figure it out....Thats alot to undertake, and I don't want jimmy to feel as if he's doing it alone. perhaps we can come up with diffrent commities that could be responseable for each part of the planing. I belive we also need to re work are race days, stock,novice and sportsman stock or what ever, any ideas?
> Finally I'll be there thurs, fri is ?, no race this weekend.....
> sorry, see you guys tommorow
> lata-
> Chubs "big Balls" Rubenawits


Chubs, 

As Dan said, that weekend would be REALLY hard for me to race! . I may make an apperance on Thrusday Night . . . but no racing for me that weekend. 

I do agree, I think we need to get some people together and work with Jimmy and the rest of the "regulars" to come up with some new ideas and also help out with Race weekends. 

I still think 6 minutes would be cool!


----------



## Medved

*Tq8*



joneser said:


> hooo hong....you have issues.


Years of smelling TQ8 or Paragon will do that to you!

See ya Sunday


----------



## rayhuang

Well-I get a positive vibe that moving the fastest guys out of stock to 19t and letting everyone else have a shot at TQ and the A main was a good start. It wont happen every week-but its good when it does.

6-minutes might not be a bad thing to try soon in say a special stock sedan class. But i dont care to do it yet.

Say:
19t/open mod sedan

Stock sedan 5-minutes

Sportsman sedan 6-minutes.

OH-crap-here we go dilutiing classes again. But maybe-just maybe if word got out that the Gate has 6-minute sedan qualifiers and races-and as an added benefit-guys like Chicky, Jimmy and Seaball cannot run in it-maybe some more people would come out tht didnt before? Who knows.

Ray


----------



## Medved

six minute race would be cool, it was our club that started the 5 min. races. We did it outside years ago wasnt any trouble making time then. I'm down! :thumbsup: 


dan


----------



## rayhuang

Dan-good luck this weekend. Maybe this will be the start of a Nationwide trend. Its either this or 4-cell touring!!! I thought of something else thats a plus. if the racers charge at 5 amps instead of 6 to 8 amps like they do now-maybe battery life will be prolonged.


----------



## chubsrugby

OK, the april fools race is just an example, an day is good, I also like te mod and stock ideas, but on the down side how do we tell people what they can or cant run in, this is where the challenge lies.....now we have to put are brains togther and figure that out! I know for me I felt as if things were going well in stock the past few weeks, I got the best of buddy and a lucky win over the twister...Were bragging on 14.4 sec laps on that last layout, Chicky and seaball ran 13.7 and even faster....Im lookin for a 21 lap run they alrady have 22's. you see the bar is high, racers are on so many levels, I allways look up, not every one is tring to become great, some just want to be good. This is a problem, how do we restrict people from running classes? I don't know, I can say personaly that I would place myself accordingly, but would everyone else? How do we judge talent, who judges? And even why judge, I think if we left it up to each person I would hope people would get the picture...Remember when this was fun? Sometimes it's so serious that I think we drive people away, this is bad...But to be competive I need to know how I stack up with good drivers...I don't think alot of us are shooting for local fast guy, If youre local fast guy here, well you have a good shot of doing that else where...I like to think this modivates others to perform as well and push one another. On the other hand this is a hobby, but I say I like my hobby but can't I be good at it too...Everyone throws big money into this and all should be aloted whatever there 15 dollars is worth, how do we make this work?


----------



## rayhuang

Chubs-except in extreme cases-I only think we should have the class seperation apply from the top down. What I mean is-maybe design classes that the fastest guys cannot run, but if a guy wants to run a faster class-then thats OK. NOw I said with exceptions. LIke you said-A mans got to know his limitations!! If your getting lapped every 4 laps-or are still at the pinballing off the walls stage of your career, well.......mod might not be for you.

This is new thinking for me. I used to think we should have an expert stock. Now I dont. Thats what 19t/open mod is for. And anyone can run it.

There will be MANY weekends when the best of the best will need to run stock to get ready for a big race. 

I just think we need one or two more choices. Actuallly I have felt this way for a long time!!


Ray


----------



## Robertw321

chubsrugby said:


> This is a problem, how do we restrict people from running classes?


You couldn run the lower classes as a breakout class. Using your example, you're looking for a 21, they are already at 22. So 21 is your magic number. you turn 22 you move up. The only problem you might have are sandbaggers. Than you could look at lap times. But anyone sandbagging to stay in a lower class has serious issues anyway!


----------



## joneser

I would like to see as few classes as possible. I think racing against Paul, Goetz (man that sounds funny putting him in the same sentence ) and whoever is fast is something to keep people motivated. I know I used to be 2 races before the fast guys...then I started making the A at club races...then I made the A when we had guys in from out of town. It was motivation to get to race with those guys. Stay on the same lap...or just see how long it took for them to catch me. Winning a diluted main is much less satisfying then Finishing 5th on the same lap as Love, Chicky, Darroch, and now Goetz. 

I will never forget the first few times I raced against the A guys and actually did ok. Nothing better than starting in mid pack in 12th scale an not seeing wayne on my butt or at least not see him until the 6 minute mark. I will chase those guys around all day if it will make me better. I know that a few guys want to run Mod and for a few of them its the logical step forward....but I would love to see some good stock racing again.


----------



## joneser

*What do you think....give me some feedback.*

OK guys...this year turnout has been a little low and I am sure some of it has to do with a few tracks within a couple of hours (toledo, columbus, PA, etc.) but it all cant be blamed on that. Yes we have had some regulars go into retirement...Ferron, Brant, Rowell, Markovich, Tracy R., Mackin , etc. Some people however just dont seem to make it out to the track anymore....maybe there is nothing to spark the interest. A few of us have been talking about a number of issues and I think its time we try a few things. Many of you may have noticed tonight that we have a new layout which was the brain child of king Tard (goetz). When we put the track together the other night we probably had more boards left over than ever before. When you come to the track you will find that the layout is VERY forgiving...fast and should allow some great racing. We incorporated some dots into the layout that should keep cars off the boards in spots that would usually cause breaking. Let us know what you think(Goetz and Jimmy especially).

One other idea we had is to produce a newsletter. My traveling golf league puts together a newlsetter on a monthly basis and it lets us know what is going on with the league...who is doing well, some funny stuff and a few pics. I am not sure we want to do a physical mailing but I think we are going to work on an email style newsletter. I will try to include some results, upcoming schedule, photos, track pics, maybe a column called what is Ray Huang driving this week, maybe some building or setup tips from the pros, short product reviews etc. I will be asking people to submit email addresses along with their names. I will work on some formats and see what is feasible...I hope people would be interested. Any thoughts or ideas are welcome. By the way, yes, we know there is a website but it has its own set of challenges and quite honestly its too much work for some people out there to go look at it. If we bring the info to the racer then its easier for them.

Eric


----------



## bean's my hero

*Spectrum Crystal-Less Systems!*

Hey Guys,

Just for your info. The new Spectrum Module and Receiver sytems will sell for $142.95. That includes the rdio module and one receiver. Extra receivers will be $71.95. If you are interested let me know. I ask that if you would like to order a syetem that you prepay for as least half of the total. These systems are starting to be released this month. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## David Usnik

*Track layout*

WOW! That's all I can say about the new layout. Fast, flowing, and fun. This will definitely allow some real racing and passing. Just watch out for the dots if your driving 1/12 scale.:thumbsup:


----------



## rctazmanmc

*Hello...*

Hey guys long time....

Seems that things are going good for all at the track and "Team Balls" has become an elite group, and everyone else has advanced very nicely.

Hope to start coming back and racing shortly - got promoted up to tooling manager where I work and have much on my plate to deal with and get straightened out from Thanksgiving thru now.

Any pics of the new layout to put on the board here or track website?

Glad to see you all faired well at Columbus also. 

I agree with Jonser on the newsletter or something of that nature - promotion is key. I think the hobby is growing just need to tap into the mainstream and get people interested. Anyway to get film footage on a public access channel in Cleveland? Gotta spark interest somehow.

Keep the good work up and hope to be back soon and restart from the beginning and learn what I should have the first time now.

See ya later

Mike


----------



## rayhuang

*Dave Usniks favorite layout!!!*

Really a nice layout. GIve it up to San Fran, Two-speed, Magdonna Frankenracerstien and Seaball.


----------



## rayhuang

I would also like to say that I ran my F201 with some minor handling tweaks from last time I ran it at the Gate and it was WAY better and if I may say so-pretty fast too. I do hope more people consider them.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool look'n track....the BRP crew will be out this Sunday...If you have one -- dust it off and charge them cells! See you all Sunday.


----------



## rayhuang

Micro_Racer said:


> Cool look'n track....the BRP crew will be out this Sunday...If you have one -- dust it off and charge then cells! See you all Sunday.


 Your gonna LOVE driving your 12th scale on this layout. Heck-your BRP too!! When your car goes whizzing past the orange dots -around the sweeper into the tight right hander-its quite a visual. 

Mike Wise and I raced each other early in the night and it was a blast. JUst blow out one or two feet in the sweeper and youve got another car underneath you and passing you for position!!


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Really a nice layout. GIve it up to San Fran, Two-speed, Magdonna Frankenracerstien and Seaball.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Really a nice layout. GIve it up to San Fran, Two-speed, Magdonna Frankenracerstien and Seaball.


Hey, that's what boyfriends are for.


----------



## Medved

*Positive Attitudes*

It's really nice to see people excited about promoting our Club again. Many GREAT ideas out there.

TC 6 minutes! I like this idea.

I agree with Joneser on having fewer classes, I have always said this. The more people you have running in one class, the BETTER you competition is an the more skilled you become. I think Jimmy and the crew have been doing an excellent job at "seeding" drivers to their skill level. 

Newbie's are usually the first to say they DON'T want to be put in with the fast guys. 

As far as extra classes 19turn, modified, sportman stock, etc. in my opinion, hurts the sport in the long run. It separates the competion, and takes away the accomplishmets of working hard and improving, for some.

4 Cell TC vs. 6 minutes:
Tuff call! I think 4 cell would make for some really close racing, but the biggest challenge in selling it would be that people ALWAYS want to go faster. A 4 cell class would really emphisize driving skill. I think, but I could be wrong, that 6 minutes heats in TC MAY take some of the "sprint" mentality out of TC. If anything, it would at least set our club out from the rest and be a POSITIVE reason to come race with us! Who wouldn't want more run time.

Anyway, lots of good ideas! 

See you Sunday.


----------



## rayhuang

*Good luck to all our racers attending the snowbirds and the winternats!! Bring home some hardware!!*


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Yes, Good Luck Down there Folks.*

Good Luck Kelly and Paul. I don't think anyone else is going.

Also, Tido Sarducci-Buford, your items are ready for pick-up.  If anyone has contact with him, tell him to come out tomorrow. :thumbsup: Tido will be pleased.

- Tawnya Jenkins


----------



## Doorman

I'm sorry to here of the low car counts on race day.
What would a saturday evening schedule due for the interest? 
Classic Hobbies has always ran there show on Saturday nights and the parking lot is always full when I'm going to work.
Maybe the problem is not in what type of class, but what time you get home?
On Sunday, people have to make choices between church and other family activities. Then try to rest before going back to work.
A day of competitive racing at the Gate is a full days work!!
I mean that in a good way. When I'm done racing there, I'm mentally tapped!
Work on Monday was just a day to try to recover from racing.
The nice thing about racing Staurday nights was you can go out and relax after the race and have all the next day to debrief.
That's my take on it. I hope I'm not the only one that thinks like this.
I'm a hardcore racer. If I can be there, I'm gonna race.
That still won't help my situation right now, but I am looking forward to racing this late spring when you guy's start back on Tuesdays.
I hope the higher powers aren't going to change that like they did last year right before the season.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## davidl

I am going. But, I belong to the long distance club.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Saturday sounds good, with my weekend schedule I could actualy come back on a regular basis, I will see you guys all tomorrow for the first time in a long time.


----------



## rayhuang

Have fun tomorrow. I cannot help feel like I am going to be way behind after missing this race day come next Sunday!!! But-I have driven on the track and its a blast-your all going to have fun!!

Please make sure u guys running the show upload the results to Jlap!!!


OH-also-dont let mod and 19 t class die!!! Lets plan on running that class on the 13th!!! Great layout for mod!!


----------



## rayhuang

alrighty-no one uploaded jlap. Who won?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey guys! thanks for a great time today! wish I could come on a regular basis, but i cant till summer tuesday nights! unless you guys change to saturday night! Goetz you are BALLISTIC! As well as Buddy and Wise, Team balls handed me my A_ _ on a platter! LOL Thanks for letting me use the motor! it was in my electronics though cuz i tried a diferent motor and it still jerked around. Zach great job dude!!!! you have come a long way, keep it going! Sorry i had to run, between the glitch issues and I had a skiing date @ 5:30 I had to run! I thought we were gonna be done earlier but due to some unfortunate computer problems we ran over. but it was a great time and nice to see everyone! NIce layout! And man buddy, your motors are fast!!! put it in a bag and sell it!


----------



## losidude44857

HAHA, thanks Jay, My car is always fast. I cant drive consistent though, i really need to work on that.
-Buddy


----------



## RBLove

*Sunday Feb. 13*

Alright boys we're coming up. Kevin E. John Righter, and myself are coming up next weekend. Get your mods or 19 turns ready...... 

Ohhhh. And take it easy on us you _astards


L8R,
RB


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Hot Diggity*

Word y'all.

Results have been uploaded, but they are listed under last weekend's date. Thanks to everyone who came out today. A big thank you to Peter Cetera-Medved who resolved the "situations" brought about by J-Lap. 

We will be running next Sunday despite the schedule dictating otherwise. Thursday will also be prime time to dial it in. 5:30 - 10:00. 

Great job today, racers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

RBLove said:


> Alright boys we're coming up. Kevin E. John Righter, and myself are coming up next weekend. Get your mods or 19 turns ready......
> 
> Ohhhh. And take it easy on us you _astards
> 
> 
> L8R,
> RB


I'm down for the 19, yo.


----------



## Medved

Had alot of fun sunday, great lawout, FAST! Iwould like to thank everybody that I raced with on moving out of the way and letting me make the "A" main.

Dan Medved


----------



## Micro_Racer

Medved said:


> Had alot of fun sunday, great lawout, FAST! Iwould like to thank everybody that I raced with on moving out of the way and letting me make the "A" main.
> 
> Dan Medved


Once I get that L4 dialed in -- I hope I will not have to move out of the way! I get faster every run...thanks everyone for your advice!


----------



## rayhuang

OHhhhhh-baby-definately ready for some full mod action next Sunday!!!


----------



## chubsrugby

Word, up, Team Balls in the Hizzy, not a bad sunday, should of won, but at least it was clean, 2nd,3d,4th not bad for the Ballers, I can see a "ballistic" future on the horizon.......So Blystone when are you going to "get it togther"? Also we need to talk, team Ball issues....I have some Ideas and need some HP's are you comming out thurs? 
Thanks to Pete Medved for helping- Also sorry for the long delays on Super Sunday...we will get the bugs worked out!


----------



## Medved

I'm sure you will Micro :thumbsup: 

dan medved


----------



## losidude44857

Ill be there Thursday, and i do plan on "getting it together" really soon.
-Buddy Ballstone


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Ill be there Thursday, and i do plan on "getting it together" really soon.
> -Buddy Ballstone


Yeah-me too-then what are you two gonna do??? :devil:


----------



## joneser

Had a good time this weekend. Missed it while I was out with the hand issues. I have 2 more races before I get the left one done...move over Medved. 

Microracer.....12th is looking pretty good. Try leveling out that body and most of all get the Parma speed 8....I think you will find it much better than what you are running.


----------



## David Usnik

When is Team Ballsack going international?:jest:


----------



## Micro_Racer

joneser said:


> Had a good time this weekend. Missed it while I was out with the hand issues. I have 2 more races before I get the left one done...move over Medved.
> 
> Microracer.....12th is looking pretty good. Try leveling out that body and most of all get the Parma speed 8....I think you will find it much better than what you are running.


Thanks joneser -- I need to move my ESC to get the body level....what is the best possition for the rear axel higher or lower?


----------



## rayhuang

Just caught a picture of Chicky on the webcam at the Snowbirds. M od touring or Expert 19t must be on thetrack right now. Very cool.


----------



## joneser

Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks joneser -- I need to move my ESC to get the body level....what is the best possition for the rear axel higher or lower?


Well, my advice will be based upon what the "great" Chicky has taught me and I am sure Wayne will agree with most everything. I find that the rear tires should like to be between 1.80 and 1.87 or so. You can get the ride height that you want by changing the ride height pills but the car will most likely handle differently with different sized tires. I used to start them out at 1.90 or so but found that sometimes that is too much sidewall and the car will act funny. So I have been starting them at 1.87 or so and using the #3 pill which is the one in the middle. As the tire wears down, I change the pills. IRS just came out with a set that are much nicer than the stock associated pills. They adjust ride height in incriments of .5 millimeters and they fit real well. Have Jimmy or whomever you buy from order you a set. Some people like Pete run taller rear tires and I would love to for $ sake but I just dont think its as consistant. Keep up the good work with the car, 12th scale will make you a better driver.


----------



## Medved

*Tires*

I do start my tires a bit taller, but not much. The Glue on the sidewalls made a big difference. It does seem to give a bit more consistancy, I also seem to get a little longer life, and also helps prevent the chunking. So does avoiding the walls.  I've been doing both front and rears.

My last batch I started just a little over 1.9


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks for the info!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

fuzzchop-I replied to your e-mail three times last night and it bounced back 3x. Check your PM here!!


For all-my TC4 is for sale to locals. Its a TC4 with full graphite conversion (chassis, arms, shock towers, you name it), all the aluminum hingepin blocks (5 of them), all the tuning options (0,2 4, 6 caster blocks, etc), original outdrives and diff rings the lt. wt. steel outdrives (in the car), Stainless steel screws, spares (arms, hingepins, caster blocks, steering knuckles, rear hubs, hingepin blocks). And it'll be cheap. $450 invested easy. E-mail me for a price. [email protected]


----------



## rayhuang

Oh-youll also get all the original plastic parts. Graphite and plastic chassis have never been used!!


----------



## rayhuang

*Practice night tomrrow night!!! Be there!!*

Lets get it on. Lets all go faster-lets all have fun! We can sll start tomorrow night at 5:30 at the Gate.

Also-spread the word!!

Ray


----------



## rctazmanmc

Ray you have mail on the TC4.

E-mail me back asap and maybe I can get out of work early and come get it Thursday.

mc


----------



## chubsrugby

Word for thurs....Be there or be blystone....


----------



## David Usnik

*Road trip?*

Pete & Dan,

You guys up for a road trip to Cincinnatti on March 5 & 6? World of Hobbies is having a Nats warm-up race with a couple of cool door prizes.


----------



## David Usnik

Mo,

If you're reading this, thanks for the help on the "F" brushes. I now have the highest power readings that I have ever had on a motor.:thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Dave-are you coming out tonight? if yes-can I please drive your T-Fource? It looks absolutely dialed when I watch it.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Updates from the south*

Hey guys,

I talked with Magladon yeseterday. The Snowbirds traction is said to be unreal. His 12th is good, but the TC3 needs some help. The club race results show that Kelly Bean is doing well with his 12th too. Keep it up you two.

I also had communication with Herrmannski, who is with Byuren at the Winter Gas Nats. They are also battling high traction. I understand Byuren has had some solid runs thus fur, and Jimmy (as if we are surprised ) is looking to put one together today, before the racing begins tomorrow. C'mon Jim...stay clean. 

On a side note, BuddyB still likes dudes. :thumbsup: 

Word.


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Dave-are you coming out tonight? if yes-can I please drive your T-Fource? It looks absolutely dialed when I watch it.


Unfortunately I won't be able to make it out tonight, but thanks for the compliment. The car's been feeling really good lately.


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> On a side note, BuddyB still likes dudes. :thumbsup:
> 
> Word.


Did you expect any less from the leader of Team Ballsack?:jest:


----------



## losidude44857

I didnt go to school today or work, so i dont know if i am going to be able to make it out tonight....i should. Im feeling a little better...and for the record..I DO NOT LIKE DUDES!
-Buddy Ballstone


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> ...and for the record..I DO NOT LIKE DUDES!
> -Buddy Ballstone


 That is a true statement- He LOVES-em!!! Yum!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest

losidude44857 said:


> I didnt go to school today or work, so i dont know if i am going to be able to make it out tonight....i should. Im feeling a little better...and for the record..I DO NOT LIKE DUDES!
> -Buddy Ballstone


It's nothing you need to be ashamed of Buddy. It's not my personal cup o' tea, but hey if that's your thing, so be it. Just don't hit on Goetz, Wise will get jealous.........


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Addendum*

Also, this is something we apparently did not cover durring our drivers meeting Sunday. Anyone caught leaving small, round pieces of human feces on the restroom floor will be penalized (pronounded peen-uh-lized) one lap off their best qualifier.

Anyone leading to the exposure of these individuals will earn an exta lap on their best qualifier. Ray, this is your chance to tq! :tongue: 

See you all tonight.


----------



## chubsrugby

NIce small feces, that I cleaned up, 
And finaly- buddy likes dudes


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Ray, this is your chance to tq! :tongue:
> 
> See you all tonight.


 I think I first need to actually race dont I? Untill then-I will remain *King of Practice*


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> Also, this is something we apparently did not cover durring our drivers meeting Sunday. Anyone caught leaving small, round pieces of human feces on the restroom floor will be penalized (pronounded peen-uh-lized) one lap off their best qualifier.


Tell me somebody didn't crap on the floor!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*up-date*

Jimmy just told me he put down a clean run that should be a solid B-main run. He's got another chance yet for more. The track is eating fuel and they are having to pit durring the 5 minute qualifiers. We should hear from him tonight at The Gate after their last qualifier.

- Eric Jones


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy is so impressive to watch race 1/8th on-road. All the way up till the point where he balls up his car into a steaming pile of aluminum and composites!!! Buran-just like watching him race electric-smoooooth.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David Usnik said:


> Tell me somebody didn't crap on the floor!


Dave,

I wish I could, but I would be lying if I did. As I understand it, the product (or biproduct) was quite firm, and made for an easy clean up. :freak: 

I think Team Balls will be selling boxer shorts out of AJ's Hobbies for the coming weeks...


----------



## rayhuang

Anyone instersted in following the winternats-PM me for a link that I dont think I am allowed to post here. VBasically the other site we all go to in the nitro section. On there are links to pictures. I have seen pics of Burans car and Ungars. Dont know what colors Jimmy brought this time though.


After day one-Aaron was sitting 7th!! Making the A or B or even the C at Winternats is HUGE!! After 3 rounds he was 11th I think. Hes a master of the bump-up-so I wouldnt be at all suprised to see him bump to the A.

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

Hey jerkoffs,

Our track may not be the cleanest or neatest place in town, but let's not turn it into a literal sh..hole! If you can't keep your a$$ over the toilet, don't bother showing up at all. Other tracks give away cool door prizes for big races, The Gate can start giving away free diapers for those that need them.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Why would anyone poop on the floor?! Maybe it makes a good traction compond? Any thoughts?

Jerry


----------



## losidude44857

Chris Goetz and Mike Wise like DUDES....Look for Team Balls products soon!
-Buddy Ballstone


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Chris Goetz and Mike Wise like DUDES....Look for Team Balls products soon!
> -Buddy Ballstone


 YO-theres gonna be Jizzooz in the hizooze.

Buddy-on the Team Balls JUnior Team-you and Wise win the Prince of Practice with 11.5 lap times!! But-we all know who the real King was last night!! GIve it up for the KIng of Camber, the mad scientist of speed, the ruler of the rollout-Seaball 27 laps boys and girsl. Ouch!! Junior Team all sitting on 26 5:09's And not a sign of poop anywhere!!


----------



## losidude44857

Nice, how did Wise do with the TC3 last night?
-Ballsonyachinski


----------



## rayhuang

I think he was BALListic up frnt with it-then he seemed to waver around on laptimes in the middle. I thnk he was saying the cars fast-but seems to be inconnnsistent feeeling.

Heres somethng really pathetic. My fastest lap all night was 11.6. But my average laptimes for the full 5minutes is 11.8 and my last lap is 11.7. What in the heck am I doing the first minute-SLEEEPING at the wheel?????? If i can run 11.6 to 11.8 non-stop for 5-minutes-I got to be able to do 11.2 to 11.3 the first 4 laps!!


----------



## rayhuang

Chicky sitting 4th in promod 4wd!!! OOOps maybe a bit premature-rounds not over yet. I'll keep everyone posted.

Darroch TQ in stock, Mo 11th.
Chicky 18th in expert 19t


----------



## rayhuang

Cuffs TQ in Sportsman 19t, Mo 7th and Kelly Bean 14th!!!


----------



## rctazmanmc

Geesh...

You guys are kicking some tail on the track and on your times.

Gonna be rough to come back after this break and even look good. Team balls will probably be kicking mine around from the sounds of it.

Ray - you are the cheer-man of the track on postings here. Seems as if you are bursting at the seams.

I plan on having some fun on Sunday as long as the atmosphere is not to tight.

Any board for the snowbirds ray? Post the link if so.

Buddy - I will call and hook up maybe Sat for some grub.

See ya later

Clark-Who


----------



## rayhuang

Hey-what can I say-I love racing. 

btw-I'll have the BMI TC4 at the track Sunday-it might even see some track time if the day isnt too crazy.

Ray


----------



## chubsrugby

Sunday- It's on......
Don't know what I got....but it's commin.....FAST!
Perhaps the new X-Tc3??????????


----------



## rayhuang

chubsrugby said:


> Sunday- It's on......
> Don't know what I got....but it's commin.....FAST!
> Perhaps the new X-Tc3??????????


 PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPLease let me dial in your Xray. What do you think?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPLease let me dial in your Xray. What do you think?


I talked to Chubs Reubenowitz and he is afraid that if you make his car good, you'll also talk him into selling it. :freak: 

- Chante


----------



## rayhuang

HA-its just for the satisfaction of helping out a buddy and the pride of making a car faster than it was.


----------



## rayhuang

For Chubs-if your gonna run those batteries forward.

3-deg c-hub, mrc, Purple spring, 60 wt trinity oil #2 holes open. Middle on on shock tower. 1-thin shim on top of the c-hub.
0.5mm droop, 2.5mm shims on top of steering knuckle for bump, but stock ackermann.

IN back. 1mm shim for toe in. Alum c-hubs, mrc, camber link long on hub raised 2mm and on bulkhead on inside. BLue rear spring and 2.5mm droop. 30 wt Hudy oil and #4 holes open. two hole sin on shock tower. Wheelbase long.
Small Parma Cyans and Magentas. 2.20 to 2.25 max. if 2.20 no CA on sidewalls. If 2.22 and up-just a little.

Try that!!! if it sucks-well...knd of sucks now dont it???


----------



## rayhuang

Also-1mm front sway bar and 1/16" toe out. 4.5mm front ride height an 5mm rear ride height. This was the best set-up I had on my split BMI chassis. That chassis had over 50% of the weight on the front tires. Hence the heavily damped and sprung front end.


----------



## rctazmanmc

*Sunday, Sunday, Sunday.......*

Who all is showing up for Sunday's race?

Buddy - Ball Master - help me get the tweak out of my ride when we get there. Gonna run thru my motors to see what I can hook up with tonight for Sunday.

Is the April Fools Race going to come to a reality? I will help out as much as I can. I would like to see this happen and seems that there is interest in it but help is needed to pull it off. I know I have been gone but been focusing on my managers job and getting a friends pizza business straightened around, now I will be back for a long time I hope.

The April Fools Race would bump things up and draw some people in from around the area. Have something different for qualifying or running the race also - maybe a regular / newbie racing team with points awarded for each driver and the most at the end of the event gets something for their teamwork. This would be a good experience to help the new people with the racing, equipment etc.

Just giving some ideas out there.

See ya later

Clark-Who Racing


----------



## chubsrugby

Thanks for the ideas ray.....I have not given up..... will play with it sunday.
I have no idea what seaball-n-steen is talkin about!
I still have a few tricks left....don't count me out yet!


----------



## rayhuang

Aaron Buran, Jim Herrmann and a host of other Gate racers did great at the Winternats. MArk Ungar won the 1/10th Outlaw A-main and Allen Denzine got 3rd!!! Aaron missed the bump to the a by one position and in s doing won the B-Main. BIlly Debenedictus was also in the B and Jimmy the C-main.


----------



## rayhuang

I would like to congratulate Buddy on finally living up to the promise we saw in him over a year ago. He laid it down today and even beat Chris TQ from last week!!!

After setting to very respectable 26 5:11 nd 5:12 runs-he strapped iin some Team Balls power and laid down a 26 5:03!!! 

Not ot be lost in all of this is the fact that both Wise and Jones also ran fast 26 lap runs!!! And Zach and Ray Adams also rocked the house-both stepping it up into the 11 sec lap club with style (and Xrays)!!!

IN mod/19t class-c-ball wheeling a 19t motor put the TQ out of reach in all three runs-going 28 laps. Closest was Rob Love.

Big thanks to our out of town guests , JUnior, Rob and Kevin!!! Thank for coming north. Kevin-what a race we had!! Thanks for the Main. Also to Eirc-way to lay it down in the Main. Now your in the 10 sec club!!!

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Thanks Ray, i hope i can continue to drive like that Nice driving to Wise, Jones, and Adams's also...
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Booyah Supreme!*

I think it was a great day of racing for all of us. A small turnout today, but those who came, came to race. That's for sure. 

BuddyB on an impressive streak. Seems that ever since he's taken an interest in preparing his car for the challenge, his mind as followed. Though, not far behind were the hard working Wisenstein, and The Hand, who's back and sharp as ever. It was awesome to call that last round. Oh, yeah, this is the same one where Zack Adams layed down a 25-5:09 going 11.7 on a few laps. Things are a-changin' at The Gate. You miss a week here, and you miss alot.

Eric O. looking to do some serious damage in the near future. He went 1+ laps faster in the third round as well, to bump himself to a B-main birth, behind Tea Bagg Williams and Danny M. Impressive company, Eric. 

Mod was fun this week too. Having a full six fellows for the heat was a blast. I learned not to volunteer to start last the hard way last week. Not this time. :tongue: 

Thanks to everyone who came out today. It was quick, fun, and void of human excrement on any of the floors. :thumbsup: 

Lata,

- Cball


----------



## Medved

It was a good day of racing. This track is fast & fun to race on. Anybody that hasnt run on this track yet should come on out & get in on the action! :thumbsup: 

Dan


----------



## rayhuang

Chris-well put-those that showed up came to play and play hard. I had a great time today and a great part of that was the desire to try and Lay It Down and the great competition in 19t with my buds. The RDX is coming along nicely. Still fragile in the steering blocks, but that is soon to be resolved. I've broken 10 steering blocks already!!

I saw some racers taking it upon themselves to clean up today. I know I got bored and scrubbed the toidies midday and I saw someoe started sweeping. I thn its time for a clean up day soon. Lets schedule it!!!

Ray


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Great day of racing for all.I know I had a good time.It was nice seeing Rob,Kevin and Junior today.I am real happy with the first day of running the Xray,the only thing is,Zach wont let me foget who came out on top today,but thats not a bad thing.Let us know about a clean up day and we will do our best to be there to help.

Ray A


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Also thanks to Mr. Wisenstein for the bearing to keep me going,and congrats to Buddy on a super day of racing.


----------



## joneser

had some fun today....12th scale was nice and relaxing and everyone did really good yielding....but guys....dont be afraid to race a little. Or at least dont totally blow your lap moving out of the way. 

Buddy....ballistic car in the main. You were able to use that speed early in the run and then run smooth. Had fun running the loaner car today. Not perfect for my style of driving but I cant complain for the first tc outing since the champs. I will probably nab Chickys Xray for this weekend. This weekend will be my last for a while...surgery on the left hand is on the 25th so I need to make this week count. I might even run the car in practice. Today I had all of about 10 laps of practice so although I was chasing you all day, I am not too displeased. 

Mackin....get to the track!!! you are going to have a whole new group to worry about if you dont start running soon.


----------



## Medved

Good idea for a clean-up detail, I'm going to try to get there thursday.


dan


----------



## rctazmanmc

Awesome Job Buddy the ball-istic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gotta say that Zack has come along way since I last saw him race a few months ago - I guess that would happen to more if we actually raced and practiced. LOL....

Thanks for the help on my ride guys!! Still have more to do but the doctor of touring car will be scoping the car Thursday.....

Seen alot of people helping others out and that is a big positive for the track, even though buddy's and wise's pit bi**h is a little annoying thing they helped him out - I still beat him but only by him having problems - always next time.

Chris anything we can bring down Thursday to help clean up or repair things?

Had some good racing Sunday and hope everyone enjoyed themselves!!

Eric - hope your hand work goes well. I messed my elbow up and have to get it checked out this week, throbbed the whole time when I was racing.


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah you drove awesome for your first race back in touring car, seems like you lost nothing, im kinda scared, lol.
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

Eric, A 40 lap run in 1/12 scale? I guess you didn't have Rice pushing you.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Eric, A 40 lap run in 1/12 scale? I guess you didn't have Rice pushing you.


 He started one run on a solid 42 lap pace, but between being the fastest by far (getting complacent on his lines) and a few crashes-he slowed down to 40 laps.


----------



## losidude44857

No more "Banana Cream Surprise"
-Buddy


----------



## chubsrugby

Well well well, Buddy imbrace the feeling you have now.....for it won't last long.....
Knock,Knock
what's that you say, wise had a 26/5:03 after you left
jones-11.5's I need for you.....will 11.4's work? 
The hooded one is KING OF PRATICE! 
May he reign FOREVER!


----------



## rayhuang

The Sith lord has returned!!


----------



## losidude44857

Practice isnt the same as racing....you will have other people on the track and the pressure will be on, dont forget it!LOL
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Practice isnt the same as racing....you will have other people on the track and the pressure will be on, dont forget it!LOL
> -Buddy


 Those sounds like the words of a scared man!!!


----------



## chubsrugby

Ah yes mr blystone.....I agree, but the times we ran last week and the run I had in pratice last week were good.....but we crushed those times this week as well I will crush you the next! Pressure is the one thing YOU can't handle-LOL I however will!
The Sith-


----------



## losidude44857

I sure handled it well this week....for a change...LOL
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Well- I refuse to put my car back on the track till I receive my aluminum steering knuckles. But-when I do-you both better watch out. I too have seen the 11.4 beside my name. And I am hungry-hungry like the wolf. :lol: Yeah-I quoted Duran Duran!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I slept with Duran Duran.


----------



## David Usnik

Good lord!


----------



## chubsrugby

Nice Cball! I too have felt the pleasure of a good "Duran-Duran" if you know what I mean........


----------



## chubsrugby

All this smak talkin and nothin to be done about it till sunday......how long is this going to go on! How am I going to sleep for the next 6 days.....who can wait that long?


----------



## losidude44857

LOL, Ray you havent seen an 11.1 beside your name though! LOL
-Buddy


----------



## chubsrugby

Buddy B bragin about fast lap! whats new! Youre a marked man now, You don't get to call people out youre #1 as of today.....people are gunnin for you! 
Im leading the charge!
The Sith-


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> LOL, Ray you havent seen an 11.1 beside your name though! LOL
> -Buddy


You-know the media just builds you up to tear you down!!!


----------



## losidude44857

This weekend should be interesting
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> This weekend should be interesting
> -Buddy


 I had no plans on running stock this weekend-but theres no doubt that it will be the shootout of the winter!!! Unless of course seaball bats one out of the park with a 27 5:09 or something!!!

HMmmm....full mod or join in the "knock Buddy off his mountain" competition.....

Actually-I may be running stock with my Tamiya so I will be struggling to keep it on its tires-much less do a 26 5:03!!

Ray


----------



## rctazmanmc

Join the quest to dethrone the TQ king for only a week!!!

Make it a all out battle royal guys.

This is the main goal of racing right? - To be on top!!!

May Jay will come back and TQ over you Buddy - lol... wait this not halo hobbies is it?


----------



## chubsrugby

Yes my friends gather around for this sunday will not dissapoint! The Silth plans on TOTAL DOMMINATION of all nonballeavers! The Wise-n-steen X-ray is back on the money and the "belt" will be forever fast!


----------



## rayhuang

Yeah Baby!!! whooop-whoooop!! This Sunday may be better to not race stock so I can watch the intrateam balls battle!!!! I feel sorry for anyone who isses the action.

Wise vs Buddy Vs. JOnes Vs......... for the stock title-for one more week.


----------



## losidude44857

As long as a Team Balls driver comes out on top, its fine by me
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

I am so pumped-I finally had a Factory Tamiya guy give me a set-up for my tb02.

Considering I had to change at least 10 major tuning options on the car from where I had it-I am sure its gonna be night and day from the turtle I was driving last Sunday. Is it Thursday yet?


----------



## joneser

Wow....lot of talking being done here. I will give Buddy his props for the weekends showing. I would like to think that I had that in me with my own gear but we will never know. I will slap Chicky's xray down this weekend and see if I have anything for team balls. I dont seem to be an official member of team balls so I guess its me against them. 


Chubs....if I read back a few posts, I could swear I hear you talkin smack about a time you ran in practice??? As Alan Iverson once said...."we're talkin bout PRACTICE.....PRACTICE". Chubs...you have to pick it up bud....you have practiced a decent amount at the track...you currently pit with the god of the gate (goetz) and you go out there and get outrun by some fat f*** that had all of 10 laps of practice with a touring car in the past 2+ months. Not only am I rusty but I was driving a tc3 with a slow servo and a toy radio that I had never driven before that day....but hey, if your happy with your .1 second faster lap in PRACTICE then who am I to say anything  

Buddy....I will leave you alone....you deserve a little gloating....its not often when you can put 5 clean minutes together so all I can say is great job. Hopefully the short bus will drop you off at the gate again this weekend an maybe I can put something together for you. 

Later 

Joneser : team balls cast off


----------



## rayhuang

wow-big words. big words!!! Two-speed vs. the Sith. In a WWB smackdown event-SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!!

(wwb-Were Womping Blystone).

Thats right Buddy- TQ or get wiener punched!!!


----------



## losidude44857

HAHA, Jones you are on Team Balls, i just gotta get you a shirt made.
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rctazmanmc said:


> Join the quest to dethrone the TQ king for only a week!!!
> 
> Make it a all out battle royal guys.
> 
> This is the main goal of racing right? - To be on top!!!
> 
> May Jay will come back and TQ over you Buddy - lol... wait this not halo hobbies is it?


I will need horsepower to dethrone the ball master LOL!!! see ya thursday! But unfourtunately no sundays for a while! and I am sure my TQ has been de throned in Toledo by now!


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-will you have more f-brushes, mod brushes (Stand-up) and motor spray this Thursday or Sunday? Motor spray is #1-I thnk 80% of the guys are now borrowing a squirt from 20% of the guys who have some left lol

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Jimmy-will you have more f-brushes, mod brushes (Stand-up) and motor spray this Thursday or Sunday? Motor spray is #1-I thnk 80% of the guys are now borrowing a squirt from 20% of the guys who have some left lol
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


Ray, we've had a full case of Niftech for months now. The trouble came when I forgot that we had it. I found it last night, but I suspect all of the cans will disappear as soon as they make their way into the case.

Jim,

I too would like to see some F-brushes back in stock. Perhaps you can also get:

- E-brush
- cross cut E-brush (especially this one)
- 767
- new crazy high silver brushes from Trinity

Nice work on the PC. To everyone reading this - Jimmy has reinstalled Windows on the PC, and we are now using an updated version of J-lap. This is great news (if you like dudes). :thumbsup:


----------



## CypressMidWest

Wow, It looks like those of us in Central OH have no fun at all at the track. I may have to make the trek up to the GATE sometime before the Nats and see if I left all my "Touring Car luck" up there. It sure as hell hasn't made an appearance in C-Bus yet. If it's there I'm gonna try and take it with me to Connecticut in March. 

On a side note, Who in his/her right mind would schedule practice day for a National event on St. Patrick's Day? How am I supposed to concentrate on Drinking with the National going on?


----------



## losidude44857

Thank god we got the damn computer fixed, that thing was starting to become a pain in the ass more and more every week. Im glad, so does that mean i like dudes?
-Buddy


----------



## chubsrugby

*Sunday Smackdown at The Gate*

Two Speed......Bring your good cells, your good motors, and the HAND, you'll need them all this sunday!
P.S. theres a wrench that you can use to tighten your wheel nuts....
P.S.S. Theres no thing as rusty, you got it or you don't....You got it, so JUST BRING IT!
I have not forgotten about you buddy.....I 'll get you my pretty, and your little dog too!!!
-The Sith-


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*>>> Hurricane Power <<<*

Hey Gaters,

I'm going to be ordering some cells from Brad over at Hurricane this week. If anyone is interested in getting in on the order, let me know. It won't net anyone a price break, but it will save you the hassle of doing it yourself. He's got amazing deals on the web specials right now. Check out the website, and let me know by Thursday night. 

http://www.teamhurricane.net

For anyone who doesn't know, Buran and I have been running Brad's stuff for maybe a year now, with good results. You just can't beat $30/6cell pack, matched, and with decent voltage to boot. Sweet Chubs Reuben (aka- The Sith, Mike Peterson, Wisenstein) is getting in on some. Who else? :thumbsup:


----------



## rctazmanmc

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I will need horsepower to dethrone the ball master LOL!!! see ya thursday! But unfourtunately no sundays for a while! and I am sure my TQ has been de throned in Toledo by now!


I have to say Buddy has the motors and talent to make some horsepower!!

It will be interesting on Sunday.

Hope to have my stuff in line to run a tad bit better. I think switching over to novak gear will help me out greatly.

See ya Thursday!

*++Chris++*

When is the drop dead date you need to know on the batts


----------



## Medved

Chris, I'm down for 2- 6 cell packs, see to ya tomorrow.

dan


----------



## bean's my hero

Hmmmmmmmm.........Maybe I'll run on Sunday!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

bean's my hero said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.........Maybe I'll run on Sunday!


Jim, 

Are you feeling ok?  

Medved, 

Yeah, you'll be diggin' 'em. 

There's no real deadline for ordering, but I would like to place the order with Brad bright and early Monday so that we can all have our stuff by Thursday. If you haven't visited the Hurricane site, please do. There are two web specials to choose from, varying only in runtime. It may be a good idea to spend the additional $5/pk to get 30 sec more run time for any of you who are planning on dead shorting. I'm broke, so anyone who wants some of these are encouraged to pay me this weekend. No tax, no shipping! :thumbsup: 

Perhaps Herrman will order some to stock the case as well.


----------



## losidude44857

Great, now i am going to have even more compitition this weekend!
-Buddy


----------



## Medved

Chris, I see why your wanted us to see the hurrican web site, your on it! COOL.
See ya tonight.

dan


----------



## losidude44857

Chris is full of himself, and full of dudes...
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

losidude44857 said:


> Great, now i am going to have even more compitition this weekend!
> -Buddy


 
That's right!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> Chris is full of himself, ...
> -Buddy


Man, after I posted that I knew it was a matter of time before someone would point that out. I forgot I was there until I verified that the address worked by clicking on it.  Nah, I have been meaning to get this stuff from Brad since before the Snowbirds. In addition to Mike Peterson, Tony Meintel said he wanted a few, and I realized just how good the pricing is. And for those of you who are looking for some killer packs, Brad just bought a new zapper and it appears to be very effective. He said his stuff at the Snowbirds ran harder than ever. 

Alright, ya'll. Tonight's the last chance to get all your ducks in a row for Sunday. It appears this weekend may be more hyped than the new Corally car :roll: <<< I still don't know what this means.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Smack Dizzy?*

Ok dudes. So what is Stock Sedan TQ going to be this weekend? Can Buddy repeat? If so what's it gonna take, and who's gonna push it? Can we see our first 27 lapper? Will Herrmanski be able to hang with the new kids who have already seen laps on this layout? Will Hoo-Hong run rubber or foam tires this week?  Can The Hand come out wailing on it with his own equipment? Will Sanfran run the loaner car that earned The Hand a second spot qualifier in the A last week? Or could Cypress upset the locals and take it all?

Predictions?


----------



## rayhuang

I can answer that. Stock Sedan TQ will be 27 5:09 and it will be set by Christopher Goetz. Also now known as "spotlight" boy. If he doesnt run-then I pick JIm Herrmannski at a 26 5:02 with a 5 sec slow lap due to an unforced error while leading. The rest of the A-Main will be where the competition will be. Buddy, Jones, Wise and the lot. All on fast 26 lappers.

The one thing i know is its gonna be FUN!!! Foam tires for me and a 27t stock motor. The fastest one I can cook-up!!


----------



## David Usnik

*Predictions*

My predictions:

1) Stock touring will be fun to watch this weekend.
2) Somebody other than me will win the A main 1/12 stock.
3) Chris will make subtle innuendos about his homosexual lifestyle.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> My predictions:
> 
> 1) Stock touring will be fun to watch this weekend.
> 2) Somebody other than me will win the A main 1/12 stock.
> 3) Chris will make subtle innuendos about his homosexual lifestyle.


 Subtle???


----------



## rayhuang

And I mean-why you gotta put a label on him like homosexual? I mean-youve excluded all other species with a label like that-and thats not right!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Chris, i need to talk to you about ordering me some other stuff from Hurricane, not batteries though. Ill talk to you about it tonight...
-Buddy
PS. Team Balls is going to bring it, one way or another this weekend!


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Chris, i need to talk to you about ordering me some other stuff from Hurricane, not batteries though.


 what-like a 8x10 signed photograph of his team photo? I hear you can get them with a gilded frame for only $69 more. Order them soon-I heard they are selling fast-especially to boys.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*That's what I'm talkin' about!*

Yeah, let's hear it. I don't think I will run stock on Sunday, just because I want to watch it all happen. Dave, your predictions appear very accurate.

Pete, why don't you run your sedan on Sunday to really give these guys a run for it. I'd be happy to make your TC3 run like your 12th scale. That could be done in about a half hour, and we may see something serious out of you as a result. 

Oh it's heating up. But hey, if you can't stand the meat, get out of the bedroom.


----------



## rayhuang

Team Balls manager-can you tune me up a motor for Sunday? Kind of like the one you ran last Sunday? The full treatment-I'll cut the comm and provide the brushes-you do the rest of the magic!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> what-like a 8x10 signed photograph of his team photo? I hear you can get them with a gilded frame for only $69 more. Order them soon-I heard they are selling fast-especially to boys.


Dude, I still want to see the TB photo from Platinum. :thumbsup:


----------



## losidude44857

Im sure i can work something up for you, i will cut and everything, i also got something else i am going to try, this could lead to having Ball Juice for the full 2-3 minutes instead of the first 1 minute. We'll see what happens, i should prolly try it tonight before i waste one of my qualifiers doing it. You running the ROAR or the Monster?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

I have good ROARS and good Monsters-I'd prefer ROARS-they seem to rip on this layout!!


----------



## rctazmanmc

*Team Ball demise maybe eminent<><><><>*

Question--

What will Team Balls due if one of there elite members does not TQ or take the A-main???? Do we all get to weiner punch the nutty group?

You never know that one of the many in the shadows could pull a "Clark Kent" and take the team down!!! This can happen!!!

I wish someone would bring gear to film the great event that will happen Sunday..

3 days left and Team Balls may be standing there with no nuts! LOL....

Just joking guys or am I.. You are all a great group of guys and this kind of stuff keeps things intersting as long as it doesnt get nasty.


----------



## chubsrugby

Sweet sassy smack lassy!!!!! I have the rundown already played out in my head....
TQ- Mike Wise 26-5:01.894
2nd-Jimmy Herman 26-5:02.376
3d- Buddy Ballstone 26-5:03.168
4th- The Twister 26-5:03.195
5th- The Hand 26- 5:08.942
6th- Zack Adams 25-5:01.764
7th- Ray Adams 25-5:05.826

Now the A main.
Wise gets the hole shot and takes a small lead over Herman, Team balls manger duffs the first corner and takes out the twister,and the hand giving zack adams third. After 3 laps buddy has made up ground on the twister who is running 5th after letting the hand get the best of him thru sweeper. Herman is pushing wise and finaly takes the lead after pulling mad HP'S down the straight. Buddy moves into third after flyin by Zack Adams only to pipe it right in front of him. Zack contunes to chase down the leaders who have now almost half a lap on the feild. With less than a minute to go Wise catches Herman who taped a board, and goes for a questional pass on the inside thru the dots, Wise takes himself and Jimmy out, and Zack Adams moves into first since Wise and Herman were parked on the boards, Now buddy is back in the mix running forth behind wise. Herman makes quick work to catch Adams and the buzzer sounds. The finish
Herrman
Adams
Wise
Blystone
The Hand
The Twister
Ray Adams


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Sunday*

This is getting hilarious. 

There has been alot of talk around the nation about Team Balls. It's no secret that we have been looking to add to the team. We thought we would start locally and expand our search globally as we grow. So without further adieu, I present to you our application for sponsorship. 

For those parties interested, I ask that you download the form, complete it, and repost your completed version here on our forum. We will be looking at them over the next few days. 

Being part of Team Balls is not just an attitude, it's a responsibility!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

chubsrugby said:


> Sweet sassy smack lassy!!!!! I have the rundown already played out in my head....
> The finish
> Herrman
> Adams
> Wise
> Blystone
> The Hand
> The Twister
> Ray Adams


Wow, don't be surprised when The Hand or Ray Adams stop talking to you.


----------



## chubsrugby

Hey these are just thoughts from MY head. Not offical results. 
I like the form, quick and to the point, Dudes or no Dudes? It's just that easy!
The Vegas line on the race has just come in let's see.....
Wise 3/1
Herrman 2/1
Ballstone 3.5/1
The Hand 4/1
The Twister 4/1
Zack Adams 5/1
Ray Adams 5/1
Mike Peterson 1.5/1
Roger Horawitz 38/1

wow, pretty good picks from vegas, Horawitz a long shot? And Peterson is good to!
My money is on Peterson!


----------



## bean's my hero

This just in.........


As of 12:25AM Friday Morning Herrmannski turns fast lap of Practice with an 11.0, Just think what he could do with Team Balls HP.......... Maybe we will see on Sunday, just maybe.....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Go to bed. You have to be at work at by 5:30. Oh wait, that's me. I guess I should put my head down for a nap now. Nice job tonight, Herrmannski. I can't figure out how I can finish on 11.2 and not get 10's up front. Just weird. 

Sunday shall be fun. Infact, I predict we will see sub 11's in stock. But, will they be part of a clean run in an effort to break 27 laps? Tune in Sunday...

- Tired Guy (who may lose his job today)


----------



## bean's my hero

Yes Chris is still the man to beat on an overall run but I will figure that out soon. I think I figured out why my car pushes though and why I have 100 percent of dual rate in the car. It dawned on me last night at about 1:15, My tires were 2.08 and that was why the car pushed. So I figure once I put 2.25's on the car and dial about 30 percent of DR out 10.8's shouldn't be a problem since I won't be scrubing so much speed in order to get the car to turn. HA!:tongue:


----------



## rayhuang

Well-I am not bragging because my cars not super fast yet (consistent-yes-but not freaky fast), but I am only 2 sec. off Buddy's OMG run from last week. MAJOR set-up changes going on the RDX today-I have nothing to lose!!

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray if your not bragging or smack talking I think your on the wrong forum arn't you?


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> Ray if your not bragging or smack talking I think your on the wrong forum arn't you?


 Good point!!! YOur going down!!! lol


----------



## bean's my hero

Mr. Weisenstein sure has been quiet today?


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

I think they call that the "Quiet Before The Storm"


----------



## chubsrugby

Cleveland SMACK at The Gate!
Thats right Grizzly-A "The Quiet Before The Storm" is right!
Lets get it on, It's a all out race for TQ and a A-Main win this sunday, will the current champion Buddy "So Fast" Blystone retain his title. Will Jim "Freak Lap" Herrmanski, Lay down a run to end all runs. Will Wise wake up after another Thursday night FUNK????Will the Golden boy Zack Adams shock the world??? Did Ray Adams switch cars when Zack was at school???? Can the Hand make a showing with the Chicky X-Ray???? Will "Big Race Buran" make an apperaence???? Does Brian Rice even own a Touring Car??? Can the Twister put the RDX to a top 3 finish????? What will happen, so long to wait, and just think....we do it all again next week!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

chubs-e-mail me please. Someone I know needs some info from you!! 

[email protected]


----------



## buddylee503

hey whats the racing schedule for sunday looking like?...its been while since ive been out to race and it maybe time to pay a visit...:thumbsup: 
DH


----------



## rayhuang

Doors open at 8am-racing at about 11:30. 19t and stock sedan and stock 12th will be the three popular classes ths time around. May I recommend stock touring?


----------



## bean's my hero

Dan come on out, bring a couple of your buddies too.


Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Well, Well, Wll*

No posts today racers? You must all be hard at work on your TCs preparing to throw down tomorrow. :thumbsup: 

Sweet baby Jesus, I hope the racing is as good as the talking.... 

- Chris


----------



## rayhuang

screw it-I cannot handle the pressure-I am running 12th scale.


----------



## bean's my hero

Yep I was hard at work all day today, but I didn't even get to touch my car. 

I don't think it needed to be touched anyways.:lol:


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,


Buddy Blystone (TC) and Brian Rice (12th) won the stock shootouts today. yessir-in a straight up battle-the wonder boy and his wonder car brought home the bacon in a big way. Way to go Buddy!! 

Also a thank you to out fo towners and everyone else who came out t do battle.

I had a suspicion my car was better set-up for modified so I strapped in a 10 turn and car was WAy better for mod than stock. I gotto get my head out of my hinder regions and figure out a stock set-up.

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Thanks Ray, i tried
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Well yes, Buddy Blystone delivered the shock and Aww blow to the gate just a few hours ago. Here's how it went down: Seaball holeshot of the line followed 2nd by Herrmannski the by Blystone, Seaball stuffs it around the carasel, Herrmannski takes over the lead folowed closely by Blystone and Seaball. A freight train forms amongst the three for about 5-6 laps then Herrmannski hits a dot coming of the straight and allows Blystone by for the lead. Going around the Carasel Seaball tangles with Herrmannski. Blystone streaches out to about a 25-30 feet lead. Seaball taps again before the entrance to the straight, Herrmanski is closing on Blystone at a rate of 2-3 tenths per lap. Meanwhile Seaball is driving the wheels off the car to catch bck up to Herrmannski, Herrmannski gets within inches of blystone for laps nd is hanging to see if Blystone is going to buckle under the pressure, Seaball pulls up on Herrmannski, Herrmannski taps entering the straight, Seaball can't avoid the contact with Herrmanski because they are so close on the track, the chase to catch Buddy is on again, Herrmanski taps going onto the straight agan a few laps latter. Seabal goes by but not untill a little more unforeseen contact. Blystone is now on a Sunday drive, Seaball into second and Herrmannski into third. This is how the race would finish. It was maybe the best main in Stock sedan this year. A freight train at the Gate? Thats unheard of. It was amazing. We still can't beleive Buddy didn't colapse on the driverstand from the pressure  but I must say a job well done to Buddy. 

I must say today was a blast even though it didn't turn out like it was supposed to. You know what I mean! The A-Main stock Sedan wasn't the only gret race today, Eric and Ray had a good race in the 1/12th stock A and the B, C, and D stock sedan Mains were exciting to with great wins coming for Joneser and Greg Kaufman. I was happy to see a few new faces as well as Dan Hartman and John from Bever come on over. Hope everyone had a good time today, and see you all next week. Remember we will Race next week and then we will be off the following Sunday, March 6th. 

Thanks,
Jim :wave:


----------



## losidude44857

You arent the only one surprised that i didnt stuff it due to pressure, good racing today.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Yeah-I had a blast running 12th scale too. When Brian stuffed it by himself and let me n the lead-I made my car about 4' wide-but he had so much top speed that one lap he just passed me onthe strightaway and I was left to leave the door open. Then we caught a lapped car in the same corner-Brian checked up-I didnt-I hit brian -then I crahsed with the same lapped car and got stuck in the board. Now I fell to 4th and spent the rest of the 9-yes9 minute main catching back up. IT was really fun racing Jones-sadly we too crashed. But it was still fun.

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

Eric,

I sent you an e-mail at work, but I'm posting here just in case I used the wrong address. How do I get a hold of Roly?


----------



## David Usnik

*Yesterday*

Good race day. Although, I felt a little alone on the track. Since Ray Adams and Danny were'nt running, I really didn't have anyone to compete with. 5th place was all mine for the whole day. So far, my experience with the "F" brushes is a positive one. Brian Rice didn't seem to like them and Pete wasn't crazy about them either, but they seemed to work well for me all day. I've been doing some motor tuning for the past two weeks and came up with the best power numbers I've ever had, and yesterdays lap times seemed to prove it out. My fastest lap times and overall average lap times were about .10 second quicker than the last race weekend. I didn't touch the motor all day and the lap times stayed consistant from the first qualifier to the main. If these brushes are one-run-wonders as I've heard some people call them, I certainly didn't see it. Any other opinions?


----------



## losidude44857

They are a harder compound and they seem to last longer than most brushes. I run them about 6-8 times before cutting the comm and replacing them. Jimmy, when are the Paradigm brushes coming in?
-Buddy


----------



## Brian Rice

Actually, I tried the F brush for the first time yesterday. Without changing anything else, I gained 30 seconds of run time, and they were a little faster. I could have gone up one tooth from how I was running the 767's.


----------



## rayhuang

Rice-you needed more top end?? lol Maybe I ran my motor too many times. by the end of day-that motor had at least 9 runs on it-one ina touring car and a dyno pull ot two. me thinks it was whooped. But who has time to work on motors when running two classes. We shoud have both turned 11.0's though-so maybe we both could use a bit more motor.


----------



## rayhuang

OH-also-I have a TC3 stripped down to the chassis and ready for re-assembly.

Thursday night will be very interesting!!


----------



## Brian Rice

The car didn't feel like it needed more top end. I should have tried it though. There's no reason that we should be able to make time in a 9 minute main without going soft.

I don't feel good about the fact that the TC guys are going the same speed, or slightly faster then 12th scale though!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian Rice said:


> I don't feel good about the fact that the TC guys are going the same speed, or slightly faster then 12th scale though!!


Brian, we are very talented.


----------



## David Usnik

Brian Rice said:


> Actually, I tried the F brush for the first time yesterday. Without changing anything else, I gained 30 seconds of run time, and they were a little faster. I could have gone up one tooth from how I was running the 767's.


My mistake. I mistook your comment about run time and gearing. I was under the impression that you didn't like them.


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> Brian, we are very talented.


At driving, yes you are, but your turn marshaling needs some work.


----------



## Brian Rice

No problem Dave!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Dial D - for Dudes*



David Usnik said:


> At driving, yes you are, but your turn marshaling needs some work.


You don't know me. :freak: 

Nah, I don't know what got into my head there. That was weird, unlike me, I am very normal.


----------



## Brian Rice

Goetz said:


> That was weird, unlike me, I am very normal.


When are you normal?


----------



## rctazmanmc

Goetz said:


> Brian, we are very talented.


Some more than others!!!!

I am glad I could demonstate the incorrect way to start a race and that the announcer needs to pause in his announcing to make sure the drivers are ready.

I apologize to those that seen and heard my fit of rage over the start.

I was paying attention to Chris talking about the radios in the pits and frequencies - had it and then let it go - I tried my hardest but caused myself to wreck even more and lose time. Woulda, coulda, shoulda been a close race!

"Sleeper"


----------



## rayhuang

I loved the excitement of Greg Kauffman over his win!! Good stuff!! He can marshall too!! :lol:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> I loved the excitement of Greg Kauffman over his win!! Good stuff!! He can marshall too!! :lol:


Yep, Greg and Buddy. Two guys who did NOT buckle under pressure. Muchos propos. :thumbsup:


----------



## chubsrugby

Blystone- you my friend get your own post. Nice Work, I guess seaball is old news theres a new man at the track. You held your ground, no taps, no crashes, and no bad passes. Just great! Impressive and like a proud father I told you that you had it all along! I guess you can still pit by me for now.....Great Job Baller!


----------



## chubsrugby

To all others- Im not finished yet, theres going to be more action next weekend! I'll be waiting for you Two Speed! We have unsettled business! And don't tink for a minute that The Twister is safe as well, I gunnin for the top guys in stock sedan this year, and JImmt, Seaball and now Buddy better look out. The gloves are commin off! New Cells, New Servos, New Setups, "hopefully less binding ones!" And a new focus!-
The Sith-
"The Self Promoter"


----------



## losidude44857

Thanks a lot. I feel awesome after Sundays performance...
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Yeah-Bring It-Bring it all and a bag to carry your @$$ home in too :lol:

I no longer want to be everyones whipin boy at club races. I too have a new focus. 

What in the heck am I talkin about here...I gotta go back to building the diffs on the TC3...HA!!

The Twister


----------



## losidude44857

Ray.....TC3? Sounds good to me
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Yup-its almost done. I dont have a servo horn or RX for it. I hope someone at track Thursday has a KO servo horn.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

chubsrugby said:


> I guess seaball is old news theres a new man at the track.


Hummm, what to do now. Adopt a poor attitude, stop coming to the track altogether, or just switch to mod?   

Hey Reuben, 

The question I keep asking...Who's next? How long can Buddy stay in the limelight? Hehe. :thumbsup:


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Hey Ray,come and see me on thurs.,I should have a sevo horn that you need.Hows my car looking,Zach had abused it pretty good.


----------



## rayhuang

The car is looking good. I rebuilt all 4-shocks (one needs a new o-ring), rebuilt the diffs and they are butter. Also-Zach had one of the bad diff gears thats too thick-so I made it thinner and rebuilt it and its fine now. I cleaned out the bearings and re-oiled them-re shimmed the rear tranny and its pretty free spinning. Nothing crazy-but spins well enough. Umm-replaced the front CVD's with pin cushions and one outdrive (had a chip out of it). Thats it-car wasnt that bad. OH-the front sway bar is a pretzel-I couldnt bend it back so I'll put a new one on for you.


Thanks again for the loaner car,
Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Anyone interested in racing at World of Hobbies on March 6th? The race is a Nats Warm-up. It should be very well attended. Its a one day race-but open practice Friday night and Saturday.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Anyone interested in racing at World of Hobbies on March 6th? The race is a Nats Warm-up. It should be very well attended. Its a one day race-but open practice Friday night and Saturday.


A Nats warm-up, but I hear you can't use paragon.  Is this year's ROAR Nats odorless? Otherwise, that's kind of gay. I'm all for odorless, but I'm not sure that's gonna yield the best preparation a week out from a race where Paragon will be the prime choice....

Comments?


----------



## losidude44857

Word is this: If you are a dude and like other dudes, and you race at the Gate, its cool:thumbsup: 
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

So youd go to World of Hobbies if it was called World of Dudes? Thats Gay-and retarded!!

Well-I should go to WofH no matter what because I race there the next month at the TCS regional. They wil have a F1 class-which is the class I want to concentrate on anyways.

Ray


----------



## Brian Rice

rayhuang said:


> They wil have a F1 class-whihc is the clas I want to cocentrate on anyways.
> 
> Ray




Can I get the decoder ring for this post from a cereal box?


----------



## rayhuang

whaaat? I typed concentrate-read it again-doh


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-how do I build a Monster with max torque? Dont care one bit about RPM cause I cannot use it. Its for my F1 car which has fixed gearing that feels like a good 3 teeth to high for a Binary-so at least 2 teeth too high for a Monster. Woud a timed brush work or just full face and hvy springs? Light springs???

Any chance of making a killer P2K2?


----------



## chubsrugby

Decoder Ring! Thats Great! Hows this for todays code......ILVDUDESWOLVDUDES


----------



## rjvk

Ray, buy a p2k2


----------



## losidude44857

Try a P2K2 with either +purple -red, or +purple -purple. There will be a ton of torque...
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Try a P2K2 with either +purple -red, or +purple -purple. There will be a ton of torque...
> -Buddy


Thanks to both. I own only one p2k2-and it was never that good. I'll try aligning brush hoods and all that good stuff and see if it improves.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

buddylee-if you see this-e-mail me about the RDX.

Ray
[email protected]


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rjvk said:


> Ray, buy a p2k2


Who let this guy in here?


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-do you have Parma Purple, Magenta and Pink rear 12th scale tires in stock?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I have torque.


----------



## erock1331

Ray if you want a bunch of Torque the old P2K had a ton of it, i just built one the other day and on my robi dyno a typical monster sees like 76-80 Torque, the P2k was over 90.


----------



## rayhuang

erock1331 said:


> Ray if you want a bunch of Torque the old P2K had a ton of it, i just built one the other day and on my robi dyno a typical monster sees like 76-80 Torque, the P2k was over 90.


 Good-now sell that motor to me!!


----------



## rjvk

Trinity is supposed to be selling p2ks and p2k2s OEM from what I hear. Get Diamond Northern into action........


----------



## rayhuang

yaaaawwwnnnn....so boring around here without all the smack talk.


----------



## losidude44857

What can i say? I shut them ALL up
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

Has anybody ever experimented with Hurricane's Gold brushes? Good, bad, no difference?


----------



## rayhuang

Hurricane Gold brushes are high amp draw brushes that runwell in Tourig cars. I dont know if they would be good in a 12th scale-not efficient enough to run 8-minutes strong. But I could be wrong!!


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Hurricane Gold brushes are high amp draw brushes that runwell in Tourig cars. I dont know if they would be good in a 12th scale-not efficient enough to run 8-minutes strong. But I could be wrong!!


Would they pull more amps than the flines? The flines seem to pull between 10.3 & 10.6 amps during break in. Which, from what I've found, is generally about 1 amp more than 767's or 4499's.


----------



## davidl

This is really strange. I log on to Hobby Talk many times through the day. And everytime I come over to the thread for The Gate, Ray Huang has been the last post. What's up with that????????


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> What can i say? I shut them ALL up
> -Buddy


Sure appears that way, doesn't it. Of course, maybe this is, again, the silence before the storm. Oh wait, there wasn't much of a storm last Sunday. Hummm, what could it be then?

Hey Ballstone,

Are you going to TQ this weekend? I want to see 27 laps out of you tonight or you will receive the tea bag treatment. 

Hoo-Hong will have a TC3 out tonight for the 18th time in four years. Perhaps a challenge for 27 will be on our hands tonight. 

We shall see. Comments? Concerns. I have none. :tongue:


----------



## rayhuang

davidl said:


> This is really strange. I log on to Hobby Talk many times through the day. And everytime I come over to the thread for The Gate, Ray Huang has been the last post. What's up with that????????


 I lead a very lame 9-5life!! My fun always starts at 5pm!!! ONce the stupid freight yard releases my 40' container full of gensets and parts-I will not be posting as much. I promise.

btw-I should be the last to predict anything-but if Ray's and mini bulldozers Tc3 is anywhere near as good as Chris and Buddy's-watch out. Thats all. And yes-I am still Hungry-Huangry like the wolf!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Huangry like the wolf!!


OK, That's pretty funny. However your hunger does not alarm me.


----------



## rayhuang

Tonight-we get to see the on-road debut of Oval Ace and National Champ Eric Hutkay!!!

Be there!! Live at 6:30 to see him turn right for the first time ever!!


----------



## losidude44857

Chris, ill do what i can. I dont know about TQ, it will be tough with you there
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys-is there still a good car battery in the tire truing room to power tire truers??


----------



## David Usnik

Ray, you were right about the amp draw on the Hurricane Golds. A little too high for 1/12 scale. I have four new pairs of these brushes if any of you touring guys want to buy them. They're normally $2.95/pr, I'll sell them for $2.50/pr. I'll have them with me on Sunday if you're interested.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Hey guys-is there still a good car battery in the tire truing room to power tire truers??


No, but there is an A/C powered Cobra truer for everyone's use. I am not sure what arbors are there for 1/12th, though.


----------



## rayhuang

Everything but a TRC or Parma 12th rear!! But your truer is most appreciated.


----------



## erock1331

rayhuang said:


> Tonight-we get to see the on-road debut of Oval Ace and National Champ Eric Hutkay!!!
> 
> Be there!! Live at 6:30 to see him turn right for the first time ever!!


Nothing like adding pressure Ray.
Go fast Turn Left.....oh and right, doh !!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David Usnik said:


> Ray, you were right about the amp draw on the Hurricane Golds. A little too high for 1/12 scale.


How does current draw at no load correlate to current draw on the track, or with a load? I have not found a direct correllation when comparing break in draw to current drawn over the test on a dyno. All my motors seem to use the same amount of current over the full dyno pull, regardless of whether they break in pulling 6 or 12 amps. Now the power is often way different, but the current for the test stays roughly the same. Infact, on the flywheel type dyno, the monsters seems to run with a 2-3 amp offset in amp draw. For me, a 12 amp monster will still draw less current durring the dyno pull than a 6 amp ROAR stock.... By this right, a ROAR stock should not be used for 12th scale?  

Erock? I know you da man here.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I am not sure why, but there seems to be an abbundance of discarded gum lying around at the track. I am not yet sure who is leaving it around, but Buddy can tell you, it is causing some problems.


----------



## rayhuang

Tell Buddy to stop eating it. 

Ray and Zach-might need to keep running the car a little longer-is that ok?

Ray


----------



## erock1331

Chris

Standing amp draw is a big debate in the oval community as well


----------



## rayhuang

erock-you did a mighty fine job last night in on-road. I think you lied about never having driven an on-road car!! 11.6 is fast mid-run in 12th scale. So sorry I was knee deep in my own messy world-but you did great anyways!!

btw-I dynod the p2k and it was 116 power, not so good. But torque was 101!!! Yowza!! We put it on top of a MOnster and it was amazing how different the two motors are. The Torque and RPM curves are very steep and level off quickly while the MOnster's RPM just keep going and going. I cannot wait to drop this in the F1 car!!


----------



## erock1331

Chris, 

Some put a lot of faith in standing amp draw, others do not.
In stock its up for debate.
In 19T guys in oval swear by high amp draw.
I don’t run much 19T but I had my fastest run with a motor only pulling 8 amps versus some that I had pulling about 13. So its hard to say. 

If anything I use it to see if the motor is performing well (meaning nothing is bound up, etc) and to see if the brushes are good. If you know a motor is always pulling like 9-9.5 amps and all of a sudden it pulls 5 amps on the next break-in, usually (A) something is wrong with the motor, or (B) the brushes came from a bad batch. There are a lot of factors in the brush making process that can lead to bad batches. Whenever there is mixing and baking involved you never know if the process is going to be 100% the same each time.

For oval, When I build my epic stocks and monster stocks I like to see 9.0-10.5 amps at 2 volts no fan. It seems if I hit that mark they run good on the track and on my robi dyno.

Last night I built one of Ray’s Handout Monster motors with an F-Brush and I had it pulling 11 amps at 2 volts no fan and about 13.9 amps at 3 volt with a fan.. Ray said that might be a little too hot for 1/12 on road, so I said Okay I will take it then and run it Saturday in Oval, LOL he never let me take it home though.

Oh by the way Ray, I just built a Monster with that pair of F brushes you gave me.
Wow, did it wake the motor up..it pulled about 9.8-10.8 during break-in and on the robi pulled 127.9 max watts, 23433 rpm at 22 amp step and 81.8 max torque. What I liked about it is it was 99.1 watts at the 18-26 amp average which is pretty big. All around a really good motor. Not sure what happened in your TC, but they worked for me.

Oh and thanks again for letting me run your 1/12th car. Very difficult to hit your marks on each lap, I have a high respect for all you guys that can !!
I had an awesome time and it was nice to see Chris, Jimmy and Paul again and to meet some of the other guys. Hope to make it back up there.

Later
Eric H.


----------



## rayhuang

I cannot wait to try that MOnster you built for 12th scale. I might time the brush a bit-should increase RPM a lot, but more importantly take down the amp draw-then roll it out 2-teeth lower than I did when it had full face brushes.

OH-and since that motor was in my car at the Champs-it has sentimental value


----------



## rayhuang

Grizzly-call me at work please. 440-735-0554

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> OH-and since that motor was in my car at the Champs-it has sentimental value


 So it's a "Big Race" motor?


----------



## bean's my hero

Well well well; it looks like last week was the world premeire of the new BUDDY BLYSTONE reality check hit TV show, but due to the unexpected graphic nature of the program the FCC has taken that show off the air. It appears that in this weeks TV Guide the Herrmanski, SEABALL SHOW is going to fill the now open time slot on Sundays. The preveiws for the new show were Thursday night, if you missed them I can only tell you this new show: THE HERMANNSKI, SEABALL SHOW is gonna draw a much bigger crowd than the BUDDY BLYSTONE Reality show could have ever dreamed about having. To see the show tune into the GATE this Sunday starting at 8:00AM. It's gonna be a blast!


----------



## chicky03

*Buddy*

My guess is that Buddy is the man under pressure. It looks like for two weeks now, Buddy has made it happen when it counts. 

Paul


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Commencement*

Yes folks, it has begun. It's countdown to go time, and the rumors are flying. There is talk that Herrmannski was seen PRACTICING two weeks in a row. Rumors, that Eric O. is predicting a victory for himself. Small dude with a big target now.  Ah let's see.... Hoo-Honger showing some positive signs with a TC3? Stock TC laps in the 10.8's? Buddy goes 5 minutes clean routinely? Wise settles on a setup? Oh, the list goes on. Yes, yes, find out what's real and what's not this Sunday. :thumbsup: Can Kaufman repeat? Can Ballstone?

On another note, the Hurricane cells are in. I do believe you will all be happy with them. For those of you who did not pre-order them, Jimmy will have a few in the case. Do find yourself some battery bars, though, as AJ's is out. 

If anyone is interested in great cells at a ridiculous price, let me know. I'll be putting in another order with Brad in a week or so. As before, I would ask for prepayment, as I don't have the financial reserve to cover much. 

See you all on Sunday. I guess I'm running stock!?!


----------



## chubsrugby

Well the toliets now flush at the Wise house. After only destroying most of the yard around the house. The smack has been quiet due to the floating "milkyways" on my basement floor. But all that aside.......IT'S ON!!!!!!!!! Sunday is right around the corner....Set on a setup, new cells, Buddy looks good, Jimmys on fire and seaball is himself. This might be the best weekend in stock since last weekend! So with T-2 days to go.......Whos ready..........Is Blystone going to do the impossible? Will Jimmy get his revenge.....Will Seaball crush us all......Will "Mike Peterson" make an apperance? Does Brian Rice own a Touring Car? Will Team Adams put it in the show again? Is the Twister comming.....Whats the latest on Big Race Buran? Is the Hand recovering.....Where's waldo??????????


----------



## rayhuang

Well-after posting personal best laptimes Thursday night with a very testy-but fast car-I am confident with a touch of this thing called driveability if I were to show up this weekend-the results for stock sedan would look like this:

TQ first round -The Twister
TQ second round-The Twister
TQ thrd round-The Twister

A-Main results
1. The Twister
2. The Twister
3. The Twister
4. The Twister


How does the twister do it???

Ahhh-but I wont be there-so we will never know!!

Ray


----------



## uspancarchamps

rayhuang said:


> Well-after posting personal best laptimes Thursday night with a very testy-but fast car-I am confident with a touch of this thing called driveability if I were to show up this weekend-the results for stock sedan would look like this:
> 
> TQ first round -The Twister
> TQ second round-The Twister
> TQ thrd round-The Twister
> 
> A-Main results
> 1. The Twister
> 2. The Twister
> 3. The Twister
> 4. The Twister
> 
> 
> How does the twister do it???
> 
> Ahhh-but I wont be there-so we will never know!!
> 
> Ray



Hey Ray, You think the US Pan Car Champs is in the future for you or any of the boys (the race is May 13-15 in San Antonio and things have fallen into place real well with it too)?


----------



## rayhuang

Not me I am afraid. I dont have the time this year. I didn even go to the NOvak race-a race I planned on going to for a year lol.

Jimmy-Ill stop in and get my fans and some more Tc3 parts Sunday afternoon. Good luck and have fun chasing TQ.

Ray


----------



## uspancarchamps

That's alright Ray. Enjoy Vegas (if you get to go that is) and hopefully some boys from The Gate can make the trip down to San Anton with their 12th scales and represent the state of Ohio well!


----------



## Stealth_RT

Finished putting on the MB Snowbirds setup.  So, who's man enough to strap on some REAL horsepower this week?


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Stealth-if youve got any AE front steerng knuckles, rear hubs-I'll buy them from you. I am not racng-but I will try and show up later in the afternoon. btw-after you left last Sunday I ran a 10.6 in mod-so I would be up for the challenge!!!


----------



## rayhuang

uspancar-nope no time for Vegas either.


----------



## uspancarchamps

That's cool Ray. all the best to you and hopefully we get some Ohioans in San Antonio (even though you won't be one of em) in May!


----------



## davidl

Seaball is awsome. That thilly thailor.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Hahaha. Yeah, things are getting a little silly here. David, I hope you enjoyed today's racing. I need to get a little more enthused about the 12th scale heats. And I will. I'm usually working on my stuff at the beginning of each round. By the time I'm done, ...whoops, looks like the touring cars are up now.  

Good job to all who stepped it up today. We had some great racing, and some not so great.


----------



## rayhuang

So I take another weekend off from racing and everyone decides they want in the 27 lap club!!! But-hey-I finally rode the Worlds Tallest Indoor Ferris wheel at the IX Center.


And 10.1's in mod sedan-man you guys sure make it hard on an old guy to catch-up.

Ray


----------



## davidl

Chris, you don't need to appologize at all. One good idea is to have Jones do the 1/12 scale heats. He is hilarious. He also knows how to point the proverbial finger to those that deserve it.

Yesterday was a very good one for me. I needed to have that environment after the events I experienced in the last few weeks. I really enjoyed sitting with Tony C. And we could hear Tony W. so well that it was like I was still sitting with him.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, David, that would be a good idea.

And yes, it appears Herrmannski has predictive qualities about him. Let's see, this weekend on the Herrmannski-Seaball show you would have seen this: :tongue: 

- Herrmannski, Stock Sedan TQ 27-506
- Seaball, Stock Sedan A-Main Win

Huh, What does he predict for the World of Hobbies race this weekend coming? Who is interested in this so far? I know Hoo-Hong is in, who else? Ballstone, Herrmanski, and Peterson have expressed some interest. Perhaps I may go too if we can get a big crowd of Gayters. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

seaball-I will go wherever the "crowd" is going. If its World of Hobbies-awesome-I will run my F1 car!!! If its Platinum-thats cool-too. They still have the OS Champs layout down there and I want to run some Mod and 19t against Fleetwoood!!


Ooops-Kevin just informed me a new layout is going down.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

OH-I just read this in the World of Hobbies website regarding the raffle prizes:

Tamiya 415-MS
Turbo 35GFX
Corally RDX
BSR T-Shirts
BSR Tires
CRC Shirts/Hats.
Niftech Product. Not sure what they are sending.

This will be done before the main. If you win the TC, you have to build them and race them in the main.


We have a large group already registered. Thank you for your early registration. We are looking forward to this race. This will be an annual race. It is to thank all the racers that help support our store and track. For those of you who have not seen the Mini-coopers run, be very careful. They have sucked in a huge group.
Reply With Quote


----------



## chicky03

Hey Pete. What was the name of that beef jerky you brought to the track and where did you get it? It was a little spicy but I liked the texture of how easy it was to chew. 

No comments from you Seaball.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## bshields

chicky03 said:


> Hey Pete. What was the name of that beef jerky you brought to the track and where did you get it? It was a little spicy but I liked the texture of how easy it was to chew.
> 
> No comments from you Seaball.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


Gummer!


----------



## CypressMidWest

bshields said:


> Gummer!


 They still let you in here?


----------



## chubsrugby

*Wow This Is Too Easy!!!!!!!*



chicky03 said:


> Hey Pete. What was the name of that beef jerky you brought to the track and where did you get it? It was a little spicy but I liked the texture of how easy it was to chew.
> 
> No comments from you Seaball.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


 Well if Seaball can't comment....then I shall...
#1 I think Blystone has some "gum" you should try....
#2 I believe the "texture" of the "gum" is kind of "meaty"....
#3 Im sure he would love for you to taste the "spicy,meat juices" of 
the "gum" he has......
#4 I also know that this "gum" is only found down in Norwak, Ohio and think Buddy is the only person who has the taste your lookin for!!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Oh, sweet Reuben Peterson. :freak:


----------



## Medved

Paul, my niece works at a meat market were they make the jurky under different names, I'm seeing her tomorrow I'll see about getting some or were it can be bought.

dan medved


----------



## joneser

Beef jerky is not supposed to make your hair sweat......dial it down 1 notch and that would have been really good!


----------



## davidl

Eric, if you shaved your head, would the jerky taste better?


----------



## rayhuang

Miss Sunday and you miss a lot.


----------



## joneser

davidl said:


> Eric, if you shaved your head, would the jerky taste better?


or rub that stuff on your head and you can probably grow hair. The bag needs a warning label...."do not pick your nose after handling beef jerky....can burn nosehair":freak:


----------



## Doorman

*Ray, Your a dog!!*



rayhuang said:


> Miss Sunday and you miss a lot.


Ray, I think I'm the only one who should be saying that!

Tracy


----------



## Medved

If I get the jurky each bag will come with a free water!
No race this weekend right?

dan


----------



## David Usnik

Dan,

Bring more jerky next time. Make sure you bring some extra pepper. That stuff wasn't all that hot.


----------



## chicky03

David Usnik said:


> Dan,
> 
> Bring more jerky next time. Make sure you bring some extra pepper. That stuff wasn't all that hot.


:freak: :freak:

I was looking for one notch down like Joneser.

Paul


----------



## davidl

joneser said:


> or rub that stuff on your head and you can probably grow hair. The bag needs a warning label...."do not pick your nose after handling beef jerky....can burn nosehair":freak:


Hahahahahahahaha! Now that is classic. On a serious note, has anyone tried the jerky from Oberto?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

chicky03 said:


> I was looking for one notch down like Joneser.
> 
> Paul


Is this to match up with your level of driving?


----------



## rayhuang

My old engine builder eats fresh hot peppers and Habanero peppers like candy. Puts them in his sandwiches like pickles. YOuve never seen anything so funny as a good ole boy trying to be tough and eat one of them to look "manly" next to ole Zoomie. First they stand there like that wasn't so tough-quirky smile on there face-then the oils release all over there tongue and mouth-smile gone and now running around, face red, tears running down, hair matted on there heads- screaming like a girl for beer, milk anything. The spending the next hour sitting on the couch with there heads between there knees-not a peep from there mouths. hahahaha!!!

OH-and btw-if you live in the kent area and have seem little white stickers with red lettering all over town that says Zoomie Motors are cookers. That be him.


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> Is this to match up with your level of driving?


Is that a threat?? :tongue:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

chicky03 said:


> Is that a threat?? :tongue:


What do you mean? :freak:


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> What do you mean? :freak:


You don't know me. Word.

Paul


----------



## losidude44857

F***, I LAID IN SOMEONE'S JUICY FRUIT!!!!!!!
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Juicy fruit-are you still getting a JRXS when they come out?

Herrmann-please put in an order for a JRXS for me please. Let me know if you want a down payment on it or not.


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> Hey Juicy fruit-are you still getting a JRXS when they come out?
> 
> Herrmann-please put in an order for a JRXS for me please. Let me know if you want a down payment on it or not.


Geese Ray. You are taking "he who dies with the most toys wins" to a whole new level. We will call it the Ho-Hang factor.


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Herrmann-please put in an order for a JRXS for me please. Let me know if you want a down payment on it or not.


You're joking, right? Don't you think you have enough cars? Touring cars are like heroin to you. You're a TC addict. "Hello. My name's Ray and I'm addicted to TC."

For the love of God, stop already!:lol:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

I am extending a formal invitation to all the "gaters" to come on out to the Hobbytown track on a friday night racing starts around 6:30 to 7pm we will be running our last 3 friday nights for the winter series march 11th, 18th and the 25th we are normally out by midnight. Hope to see at least a few of you there!


----------



## mypro4racer

will there be a summer series ? if so what night of the week ?


----------



## Eric.o

IM looking at getting a comm lathe. what ones are good and whitch ones should i avoid?


----------



## joneser

mypro4racer said:


> will there be a summer series ? if so what night of the week ?


I think that is still up in the air. Jimmy, Chris and the rest of us have been taking about it. I think that we would like to see something happen.


----------



## joneser

Eric.o said:


> IM looking at getting a comm lathe. what ones are good and whitch ones should i avoid?


not sure if there is really a bad one. Really cant go wrong with the cobra or hudy. The integy seem pretty good as well. It really depends on what you want to spend. I know that jimmy had a great price on the cobra with a diamond bit. Eric....I would probably stick with the cobra...its simple but does a good job....plus many of the guys at the track have them and can make sure it is aligned properly.

Eric J.


----------



## rayhuang

Well-its true-I do have an addiction to the TC's. They are all so cool. But i dont keep old ones-so I dont have that many at one time. The RDX which I loved-especially in 19t and mod-had to go for several reasons-not the least of which Diamond Northern owned it-not me.


----------



## bean's my hero

Eric O,


I have the Cobra Lathe with the diamond bit for $159.95 in the shop. 

As for a Summer series, We will be running on Tuesday evenings. Every Tuesday we will be open weather it be to practice or race. 

Stay Tuned.

Jim


----------



## STONE

*Summer*

THANK GOD.....I miss the Gate but sundays have been no good for me lately....I might head up to Halo on saturday just to get my but kicked...uhh I mean to get some racing in....actually tuesdays might not be good for me this summer....looks like I will have to try to rearange my schedule a little bit.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

any way you guys can switch back to wednesdays? or put it to a vote again? what time will you start if racing on tuesdays?


----------



## David Usnik

Mr-Tamiya said:


> any way you guys can switch back to wednesdays? or put it to a vote again? what time will you start if racing on tuesdays?


Jay,
We tried Wednesdays and that didn't work out so well. It was voted back to Tuesdays by quite a few people.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

i know i was one of those people that voted for tuesdays, I just figured i would see, I wil lbe able to make tuesdays I just may be a bit late depending on start time


----------



## rayhuang

I really liked the schedule last Summer. Race one week and practice the next. Just enough track time to not get too rusty come next fall. And yeah-we need to stick with Tuesday night. We can all have our spouses, girlfriends, boy toys, work-whatever informed about Tuesday all summer is Race time!!

Ray


----------



## chubsrugby

TUESDAY WORKS FOR ME, sorry I dont want to speak to loudly and upset the Rc gods!
See yall thurs- sucks no racin this sunday, wish there was some place to go, maybe platium or cinci, ah who knows someting may come up!


----------



## Doorman

*Yeah! Let's do the Tuesday thing!!*



rayhuang said:


> I really liked the schedule last Summer. Race one week and practice the next. Just enough track time to not get too rusty come next fall. And yeah-we need to stick with Tuesday night. We can all have our spouses, girlfriends, boy toys, work-whatever informed about Tuesday all summer is Race time!!
> 
> Ray


I'm looking forward to getting back to the gate.
I want to play a little 12th scale this summer.
Maybe you guy's might think about a April start.
I know some ppl that won't have a place to go after March.

Tracy


----------



## rayhuang

yeah cause Monday, Wednesday-Sunday are BBQ and party time this summer. Better buy stock in KIngsford charcoal and BUdweiser cause I am gonna buy it all up. :lol: Can you tell I am so ready for NO MORE F'n SNOW?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

i here ya on the snow thing!, tuesday can work I just need the start time whenits a race night, of the actual races.


----------



## Brian Rice

I think we started about 6:30 last year.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian Rice said:


> I think we started about 6:30 last year.


This will more than likely be accurate for this summer as well.

Tracy,

We can look to pushing up the summer schedule, but it will be at the expense of the current Thursday sessions. Perhaps we'll work this out in our next drivers meeting.


----------



## bshields

rayhuang said:


> yeah cause Monday, Wednesday-Sunday are BBQ and party time this summer. Better buy stock in KIngsford charcoal and BUdweiser cause I am gonna buy it all up. :lol: Can you tell I am so ready for NO MORE F'n SNOW?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


 Alright, free food and beer at Ray's all summer long. What time do you start cooking? 

Anyone need directions? I'll send ya the link on mapquest.


----------



## Eric.o

how are the trinity comm lathes.


----------



## rayhuang

Eric- Trinity lathes are very good too. If new or old doesnt matter to you-I have a Cobra Comm lathe that was gievn to me for free to use 3 or 4 years ago. I used it till I got my current lathe. It was donated to me because I think and I hope because I could be trusted to not sell it for cash later and I would get great use out of it. I did too.

YOu are a good kid and if you too promise to use it till you outgrow it-and never sell it for cash-but donate it to the next good newbie-I'll bring it Thursday.


----------



## rayhuang

bshields said:


> Alright, free food and beer at Ray's all summer long. What time do you start cooking?
> 
> Anyone need directions? I'll send ya the link on mapquest.


Brian-dude-you know all about my love for the brewskies!! I think you share the same affection? You know you are always welcome. And hey-I actually have a patio and furniture and everything. Weve stepped up from sitting on the driveway in lawnchairs!! :lol:


----------



## buddylee503

ray,

YGM


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-will you be getting any JRXS' in next week? 

Is it Thursday yet? I cannot believe how pumped up I am to run a TC3 tomorrw night. Maybe cause I just worked on it for 2-hours lol. Man-I love racing.

BUddylee-I got it and returned it-call me tomorrow day.


----------



## losidude44857

I will not be attending, i got Juicy Fruit all over, i gotta get it cleaned up
-Buddy


----------



## Doorman

Goetz said:


> Tracy,
> 
> We can look to pushing up the summer schedule, but it will be at the expense of the current Thursday sessions. Perhaps we'll work this out in our next drivers meeting.


Please let me know Chris.
It sounds to me that you may have some of your racers ready to make the switch. Even if we didn't start the racing part til April is fine by me.
I just hate to lose a month of possible track time.

Thanks for keeping me in mind.
Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## rayhuang

Chambers-I looked at ordering the 4-40 threaded-inserts to put on the Tc3 chassis and diff cases and etc. Wasnt sure if I got the right ones picked out so I didnt order. Are yours fit-insert-no flange-brass-knurled for plastic or wood? expansion fit-not threaded. Heres the part number:92395A112 If this sounds right-I'll get-em. 50/bag-sounds like a lifetime supply lol

Ray


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> Chambers-I looked at ordering the 4-40 threaded-inserts to put on the Tc3 chassis and diff cases and etc. Wasnt sure if I got the right ones picked out so I didnt order. Are yours fit-insert-no flange-brass-knurled for plastic or wood? expansion fit-not threaded. Heres the part number:92395A112 If this sounds right-I'll get-em. 50/bag-sounds like a lifetime supply lol
> 
> Ray


 The way you change TC's then keep going back to the "Antique", 50 bags wouldn't be considered a lifetime supply. LOL!!


----------



## rayhuang

yes-true-but you watch-when I do find one I like-I will stick with it the entire "carpet" season. I do all this screwing around in the winter and spring. You wont see me swapping cars once fall season starts. I cannot help it. if I made millions of dollars-I'd probably do this-only with high end-audio equipment or home theater stuff. I like cool things.


----------



## Medved

I found my modified motors, Dave, Dan and I are going to make the "jump", the next race day in a week. We are thinking about running 19 turns, Who is in! 

Pete


----------



## whynot

Medved said:


> I found my modified motors, Dave, Dan and I are going to make the "jump", the next race day in a week. We are thinking about running 19 turns, Who is in!
> 
> Pete


Are you talking about 12 scale?


----------



## Medved

Yes, 1/12th

dan


----------



## Brian Rice

*Gears*

Pete,

I believe you have the FK05 on pre-order, right? We are placing an order for spur gears to fit the new car. It will accept a range between 112T and 116T in 64dp. We were also going to get a 114T if it's available. I want to place the order with Precision Racing Systems in the next few days. Would you be interested?

Right now, Eric, Aaron, and I are getting the car.... Ray won't be too far behind, I assume.

Let me know.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> I found my modified motors, Dave, Dan and I are going to make the "jump", the next race day in a week. We are thinking about running 19 turns, Who is in!
> 
> Pete


Pete, 
I got my modified last night. 16t double. Nothing too insane.


----------



## uspancarchamps

hmm...tough crowd. oh well. I wish you all the best (whether you come down or not) I AM OUT!


----------



## Brian Rice

David Usnik said:


> Pete,
> I got my modified last night. 16t double. Nothing too insane.


You might want to take a few winds off that thing..... get it down to about 10x2. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

What kind of nancy boy buys a 16t mod motor? Thats like the Bud light of mod motors. Watery beer in a can.


----------



## Brian Rice

Hey..... I like Bud Light!


----------



## rayhuang

Brian Rice said:


> Hey..... I like Bud Light!


 Sure-when you drink 12 of them-wo cares after the first two-right??lol Now we know how you keep that girlish figure!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian,

Could you get add a few spurs to the list for me as well? two each of 120, 122, 124, assuming they are available. if not, please select something close to each. 

Thanks,

- Chris D. Goetz


----------



## Brian Rice

*Gears*

Sure! The 120T and 124T are shown on the PRS website, but I'll have to check on the 122T. I have an email into them to see if we can get 114T right now.

Will the Pro-light Touring ones work for you?


----------



## losidude44857

With all the delays from Losi, i might be next in like for the FK05
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-I took 5 or 6 laps with your TC3 last night-All I can say is you are the Man!!! That thing was hard as heck to drive. but it is fast!! Truly -though-mad props to you for being able to manhandle that thing to so many fast runs!!


----------



## losidude44857

Did it hook left extremely hard? or was it just me?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

It just steered hard everywhere. Chris will be able to tell you more-I was just holding on for dear life.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Ray, don't tell them what you were holding onto.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian, what is the link to that site? My spur adapter can take the smaller diameter series of holes or the larger (outside) series on a kimbrough. I would prefer using a spur with the latter. I'm going to try to find that site...


----------



## Brian Rice

http://www.precisionracingsystems.com/

You may want to use the Pro-lite oval, or the standard one then.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Ok, that was easy. Brian, I'm going to try both. Oh, and add 126 to that list, but let's reduce the qty to one each...

Standard:
1 @ 122, $5.50 each 
1 @ 126, $5.50 each 
Prolite Oval:
1 @ 120, $7.99 each 
1 @ 124, $7.99 each 

Total = $26.98

Thank you.

- Johnny


----------



## Brian Rice

I have a 124 and 126 that you can have. They are from the FK04 and will not work on the FK05. They are both the Prolite Touring though. Will that pattern work?


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> What kind of nancy boy buys a 16t mod motor? Thats like the Bud light of mod motors. Watery beer in a can.


Let me put this into terms you can understand. 
Stock = Barber Dodge Pro series
16t mod = Toyaota Atlantics
10t mod = Champ Cars

One step at a time.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Let me put this into terms you can understand.
> Stock = Barber Dodge Pro series
> 16t mod = Toyaota Atlantics
> 10t mod = Champ Cars
> 
> One step at a time.


 I love you!! hey-when can I drive your T-fource? And I do not like dudes.


----------



## rayhuang

Just remember Dave what I remind myself when running MOd (dont listen to the fast guys-they dont know) if you feel like your driving really slow-your driving just about right. And its totally normal to only see full throttle once per lap and thats on the back straight and not every lap. I am NOT kidding.


----------



## Brian Rice

As I found out this past Sunday.... you cannot even use full throttle once per lap.

If you do, you will get to become a spectator at the 6-7 minute mark. Throttle control is tough when you have that much power!


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> I love you!! hey-when can I drive your T-fource? And I do not like dudes.


I love you to.


----------



## David Usnik

Ray,

You can drive it next Sunday during practice.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian Rice said:


> I have a 124 and 126 that you can have. They are from the FK04 and will not work on the FK05. They are both the Prolite Touring though. Will that pattern work?


Yeah, I can mount either, I just prefer the wider holes for purposes of keeping the spur true. I'll take yours, but I would still like to get those that i have listed. 

Thank you.

Nuts.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Goetz said:


> Yeah, I can mount either, I just prefer the wider holes.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Nuts.


 That's just not right.


----------



## losidude44857

Chris, you got email.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Wheres everyone racing this Sunday? WoH or Platinum or staying home?

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Wheres everyone racing this Sunday? WoH or Platinum or staying home?
> 
> Ray


hey ray where is WOH? been curious. and do they race on a friday?


----------



## Brian Rice

Jay, WOH is near Cincinnati. I am not sure about the Friday racing though.


----------



## Kid Kahuna

*Open XMOD Tournament,3/12/05,Warren,OH.*

My apoligies if this posting is in the wrong place, but there seems to be a lot of "local" racers in the Cleveland area!

North East Micro Association-Open XMOD Tournament and Competion!
March 12, 2005 - Son's of Italy#2356 -2261 N. Park Ave.-Warren, Oh.
RCP track and AMB timing-Food and Beverages- INDOORS!
3 classes- STOCK-Stage 2 "Anything authorizied by Radio Shack"- "OPEN".
$5.00 Entry per class.
Trophies for "Top Qualifier" -"Best of Show" -"Top Competitor"
Contact [email protected] (330) 847-7779
Thanks for letting me post!

Radio Shack Representative On Site!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

JJJKOOL said:


> My apoligies if this posting is in the wrong place, but there seems to be a lot of "local" racers in the Cleveland area!
> 
> North East Micro Association-Open XMOD Tournament and Competion!
> March 12, 2005 - Son's of Italy#2356 -2261 N. Park Ave.-Warren, Oh.
> RCP track and AMB timing-Food and Beverages- INDOORS!
> 3 classes- STOCK-Stage 2 "Anything authorizied by Radio Shack"- "OPEN".
> $5.00 Entry per class.
> Trophies for "Top Qualifier" -"Best of Show" -"Top Competitor"
> Contact [email protected] (330) 847-7779
> Thanks for letting me post!
> 
> Radio Shack Representative On Site!!


That actually sounds like a ton of fun. I should get one of these. I may just have to stop out to spectate. It's on a Saturday!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Brian Rice said:


> Jay, WOH is near Cincinnati. I am not sure about the Friday racing though.


 thanks Brian, A little far just for some friday night action!!! hope the tuesdays start sooner than later.


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> Wheres everyone racing this Sunday? WoH or Platinum or staying home?
> 
> Ray


We will be at WOH Sunday Ray. The lust for door prizes has overwhelmed Pulfer and I would love a new GFX my ownself.


----------



## rayhuang

Ian have fun-I 
doubt i am coming now. I am too tired to evencontemplate the drive down there-much less actually do it.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Just talked to Rob Love and he said the layout at WofH is awesome. Goes without saying no one is at PLatinum tomorrow.

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Seaball check your mail Dude!


----------



## bean's my hero

*Xray Fk05 Kits!!!!!!!*

Hey Guys,

Figured I would let you all know that the FK05 Kits have arrived. Oh just kidding:wave: . No I really wanted to let people know that I have 7 of the kits on order, 4 of them are taken. So that means there will be three available. They will be $369.95 plus tax. If you are interested let me know. They are expected to be shipped to me on the 21st of March. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Chris- Hope you can make it!! I would love to get to Cleveland and see the pros! Possibly after the 12th!


----------



## losidude44857

Well once again, i am having car troubles, this one looks EXPENSIVE. Which means.....no racing?
-Buddy


----------



## joneser

bean's my hero said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Figured I would let you all know that the FK05 Kits have arrived. Oh just kidding:wave: . No I really wanted to let people know that I have 7 of the kits on order, 4 of them are taken. So that means there will be three available. They will be $369.95 plus tax. If you are interested let me know. They are expected to be shipped to me on the 21st of March.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


For those of you that are interested, that price...if correct is awesome!!!! Xray has had a price increase due to the dollar value over seas and the fk05 is more expensive. It does come with a diff instead of the one way that it used to come with. This price that Jimmy has may only be on his first shipment as well...not sure, we will have to let jimmy answer that one.


----------



## bean's my hero

Buddy theres no need to be scared, I won't be there for the next couple of weeks. :jest: 


Jim


----------



## Medved

Brian Rice said:


> Pete,
> 
> I believe you have the FK05 on pre-order, right? We are placing an order for spur gears to fit the new car. It will accept a range between 112T and 116T in 64dp. We were also going to get a 114T if it's available. I want to place the order with Precision Racing Systems in the next few days. Would you be interested?
> 
> Right now, Eric, Aaron, and I are getting the car.... Ray won't be too far behind, I assume.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


Brian,
Count me in for anything you guys think I might need. As long as it doesn't cost a bizillon dollars, get me one too!

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## bean's my hero

*Missing Transponder!!!!!!!!!*

*Hey Guys,*

* We are missing #2 Black Transponder. If you have it please e-mail me at **[email protected]**. After the last Race it was missing. Please check your cars to make sure it's not you that has it. *

*Thanks,*
*Jim*


----------



## losidude44857

Its here at my house....covered in "Big Red", LOL.
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Well bring it and your "BIG RED" to the track!


----------



## Roger Horowitz

I noticed that there was nobody from "The Gate" at World of Hobbies this past weekend. When are you guys gonna leave your little comfortable home track and come race with some other people? Then we'll see how you guys stack up.

- Roger

PS - Maybe it's good you guys stay up north. Your "club" is getting weird. What does gum have anything to do with racing anyway?


----------



## Brian Rice

Chris. This is what I got you.
Standard:
1 @ 122, $5.50 each 
1 @ 126, Not available
Prolite Oval:
1 @ 120, Out of Stock
1 @ 124, $7.99 each 


The gears are ordered.


BTW, Pete. I got you one 112T and one 116T.


----------



## Medved

Brian Rice said:


> Chris. This is what I got you.
> Standard:
> 1 @ 122, $5.50 each
> 1 @ 126, Not available
> Prolite Oval:
> 1 @ 120, Out of Stock
> 1 @ 124, $7.99 each
> 
> 
> The gears are ordered.
> 
> 
> BTW, Pete. I got you one 112T and one 116T.


Thanks Brian


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian Rice said:


> Chris. This is what I got you.
> Standard:
> 1 @ 122, $5.50 each
> 1 @ 126, Not available
> Prolite Oval:
> 1 @ 120, Out of Stock
> 1 @ 124, $7.99 each
> 
> 
> The gears are ordered.
> 
> 
> BTW, Pete. I got you one 112T and one 116T.


Thanks Brian


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Super fast EricO-my pillage of my basement did not turn-up the lathe-but never fear-I will find it. I havent found other RC items I know I own-so I know I havent exhausted all possibilities.


----------



## rayhuang

AHH-haaa-I found it in a box-in another box under a table behind a Coleman cooler HA!! I knew I had it!!

I'll bring it Thursday night or you can cme an pick it up at my house.

Ray


----------



## Roger Horowitz

I bet you are all too scared to go out the the Nats. 

- Rog


----------



## rayhuang

I thought your name was Roger??


----------



## Roger Horowitz

Rog = short for Roger.


----------



## rayhuang

I hear our golden boy-whos dedication to the pursuit of racing excellence is unmatched by all at the Gate-whose overnite rise to stardom has oft been attributed to a pact involving a 6-month contract and the loss of ones soul (we need that dont we?), who is undoubtedly on the verge of greatness-on a roll- a boulder rolling down hill-a freight train barrelling down the track-SOMEHOW-someway has not directed that same energy in other aspects of his life and unbelievably has put himself in a position to be closed out of the ROAR Nats-what have you heard about that Mr. Horowitz??


----------



## bean's my hero

*The Grand Finale*

OK Guys here it is THE GRAND FINALE of the 2004/2005 indoor carpet season. Its goint to take place on April 8th, 9th and 10th at the GATE in Cleveland, Ohio. It's going to be competitive, fun and exciting. What more can you ask for? Trophies, Yep theres going to be trophies. Check out THE GRAND FINALE race flyer for all the details! This is going to be the start of another great annual race! Come on out for this one. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## David Usnik

Damn it! I won't be able to make it that weekend. Bowling tournament. Pete, will you be on your honeymoon that weekend?


----------



## Roger Horowitz

rayhuang said:


> I hear our golden boy-whos dedication to the pursuit of racing excellence is unmatched by all at the Gate-whose overnite rise to stardom has oft been attributed to a pact involving a 6-month contract and the loss of ones soul (we need that dont we?), who is undoubtedly on the verge of greatness-on a roll- a boulder rolling down hill-a freight train barrelling down the track-SOMEHOW-someway has not directed that same energy in other aspects of his life and unbelievably has put himself in a position to be closed out of the ROAR Nats-what have you heard about that Mr. Horowitz??


Ray, 

I do not know all, but if I had to guess, I would say that this "Golden Boy" of yours must go by the name of Jay. I know of no other fit for that description. I do not know what his plans are for the Nationals.


----------



## rayhuang

I spread the good word on the Platinum website.


----------



## rayhuang

Roger Horowitz said:


> Ray,
> 
> I do not know all, but if I had to guess, I would say that this "Golden Boy" of yours must go by the name of Jay. I know of no other fit for that description. I do not know what his plans are for the Nationals.


 Daaaa-da-da-da....da-da.....da-da-CANT TOUCH THIS Daaaa-da-da-da....da-da.....da-da


----------



## bean's my hero

Sorry Dave, Pete, and Brian


----------



## David Usnik

bean's my hero said:


> Sorry Dave, Pete, and Brian


You should be. How are you going to make it up to us?


----------



## David Usnik

*schedule*

Jimmy,
With this new race happening in April, does this mean that the rest of the racing schedule for April has changed from what's posted on the website?


----------



## bean's my hero

No Dave every thing should stay as scheduled!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*In*

Yeah, I said it. There will three (3) Gaters heading to CT. next week.

Yeah!!!!!!

Hey Roger, 

Ray was being a little generous, OK very, but I think he was referring to me in his earlier post. I don't mean to offend you, but EAT IT HOROWITZ! 

- Chris


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Goetz said:


> Yeah, I said it. There will three (3) Gaters heading to CT. next week.
> 
> Yeah!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Roger,
> 
> Ray was being a little generous, OK very, but I think he was referring to me in his earlier post. I don't mean to offend you, but EAT IT HOROWITZ!
> 
> - Chris


 Chris who all is going form the gate?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Roger Horowitz said:


> Ray,
> 
> I do not know all, but if I had to guess, I would say that this "Golden Boy" of yours must go by the name of Jay. I know of no other fit for that description. I do not know what his plans are for the Nationals.


 ?????????


----------



## losidude44857

I dont know if i will be there tomorrow, i still have my loaner car, and it sucks ass on gas....we'll see though
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Yeah, I said it. There will three (3) Gaters heading to CT. next week.
> 
> Yeah!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Roger,
> 
> Ray was being a little generous, OK very, but I think he was referring to me in his earlier post. I don't mean to offend you, but EAT IT HOROWITZ!
> 
> - Chris


YAAAHOOOO!! I was worried.


----------



## Tres

Ray, I have the info on my site under events for the Grand Finale along with the flyer for donwload...


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> I dont know if i will be there tomorrow, i still have my loaner car, and it sucks pubes on gas....we'll see though
> -Buddy


Dude, forget that. I'll come up with $5 for you to get here and back. Just get on it, freak. :dude:


----------



## Medved

David Usnik said:


> Damn it! I won't be able to make it that weekend. Bowling tournament. Pete, will you be on your honeymoon that weekend?


Yep, I'll be on my honeymoon. Can't make it either.


----------



## rayhuang

He said pubes.


----------



## joneser

Medved said:


> Yep, I'll be on my honeymoon. Can't make it either.


Pete...that is a lame excuse. What good are you going to be on your honeymoon. I guess its safe to assume that you have a bottle full of Cialus and you will be attempting one of those "4 hour woodies". Remember Pete..."erections lasting longer than 4 hours although rare should be consulted by a physician".

Usnik....what tournament are you bowling in? 40 frame game up in toldedo followed by the other big one up there? Blow it off and come racing....you wont miss it. Because of my hand, I have had to take a couple months off.....I dont miss it at all!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

not to sound rude, but who is Roger Horowitz any ways?


----------



## losidude44857

I get like 15 miles to the gallon, ill go broke driving up there 2 times this week....
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> I get like 15 miles to the gallon, ill go broke driving up there 2 times this week....
> -Buddy


How can that be so when I am volunteering to pay for the gas for tonight's trip?  

You digust me!


----------



## rayhuang

*cry-cry-cry*



losidude44857 said:


> I get like 15 miles to the gallon, ill go broke driving up there 2 times this week....
> -Buddy


 Man Buddy-you must be really scared of the competition up at the Gate. FREE ride to the Gate for a night of practice and still making excuses. Maybe you got wind that I am doing 11.2's and 27 lap runs with my less than stelllar car. And Wisenstein(where is he anyways? Did the toilets swallow him wholeor did he fall in a sink hole in the backyard??yuck) doing 11.1's and 27 lap runs with his stock FK XRay???

Yup-sounds like Buddy's skeeeered.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> And Wisenstein doing 11.1's and 27 lap runs with his stock FK XRay???


Ray, that was Mike Peterson that you are talking about. He has not been back since.


----------



## losidude44857

Not scard, just broke...If i am going to come up Sunday, i dont think i will be able to come tonight. Or maybe i will appear.
-Buddy


----------



## Roger Horowitz

I don't owe you guys anything.


----------



## losidude44857

Im gonna try to make it tonight, i need to figure out why my car is a bag of shit....
-Buddy


----------



## chicky03

losidude44857 said:


> Im gonna try to make it tonight, i need to figure out why my car is a bag of shit....
> -Buddy


Could be the nut behind the wheel :freak: :dude:


----------



## chicky03

Medved said:


> Yep, I'll be on my honeymoon. Can't make it either.


I am out. Slotcar race that week in PA.


----------



## sg1

Paul...
You should be nice to BuddyLee... He won a club race once


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Roger Horowitz said:


> I don't owe you guys anything.


Maybe not, but you hassle us enough to deserve unfriendly treatment. You can't hide behind the screen forever... 

http://www.chowdc.org/Chowline/Nov2001.html


----------



## Medved

*Hybrid*



losidude44857 said:


> I get like 15 miles to the gallon, ill go broke driving up there 2 times this week....
> -Buddy


Buddy, I should get a bumper sticker that says my other car is electric! I get about 50 MPG in my "Chick Magnet!"


----------



## Medved

Hey guys, remember mod 1/12 this weekend!


----------



## joneser

Medved said:


> Buddy, I should get a bumper sticker that says my other car is electric! I get about 50 MPG in my "Chick Magnet!"


Pete, from what I understand, your not alone anymore....Bean is driving the "chick magnet" too!!!

Pete, you running 19 turn in the 12th scale of full mod?


----------



## bean's my hero

Buddy check your mail!


----------



## Medved

Fuzzy, did you go to practice thurs. night, if ya did how did the batts. work out?

dan


----------



## losidude44857

Jim, check your email...
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Buddy I didn't get anything from you [email protected]


----------



## windix60

For everyones info. The ChickMagnet car is true. Running 72 miles and hour to work average 48.9 miles to the Gallon. And a hot lady in a Lexus wanted to Check out the ride this morning at the Gas pump. She wanted to see the car I showed what I could but I only needed to pump for 10 minutes worth instead of the usual 1 hour to fill her up. 

Pete we need to get Jackets and Patches made up for Bitch Magnet Club.


----------



## bean's my hero

windix60 said:


> For everyones info. The ChickMagnet car is true. Running 72 miles and hour to work average 48.9 miles to the Gallon. And a hot lady in a Lexus wanted to Check out the ride this morning at the Gas pump. She wanted to see the car I showed what I could but I only needed to pump for 10 minutes worth instead of the usual 1 hour to fill her up.
> 
> Pete we need to get Jackets and Patches made up for Bitch Magnet Club.


Did you tell her you were disappointed?


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> Fuzzy, did you go to practice thurs. night, if ya did how did the batts. work out?
> 
> dan


Danny, I didn't go last night. We'll find out about the batteries on Sunday.


----------



## rayhuang

*Mod 12th*



David Usnik said:


> Danny, I didn't go last night. We'll find out about the batteries on Sunday.


 Dave, Dan and Pete,

I ran about 2 packs of 19t and then two packs of full mod. I forgot about how much stinkin rip that darn little missle has the first minute and especially the first three laps. I would highly recommend you run Magenta fronts with CA up the sidewall (put it on thick) that wil help with edginess and definately pink rears and seal the rim to the tire with CA also.

Ray


----------



## Medved

Thanks Ray for the info, I'm going to need to get tires.

dan


----------



## rayhuang

YOu guys have fun this Sunday. Weather permittig I am heading to Lansing Michigan to race with old buddies.. Mod sedan and Mod 12th-I cannot wait to run. My sedan feels like it will be good if traction comes up cause its pushing right now and my 12th is really good-its just taking me too many laps to get used to all that rip of a 3600Mah battery and a mod motor!!! Again-I hope traction is there and I feel comfortable the first two or three laps in both classes.


----------



## mypro4racer

anybody runnin spektrums there ? how are they workin out if they are ? i have an ex-10 helios with one and would like to run there sometime in the near future . what car is decent to run . was lookin into gettin a t1fk05 or the new jrx-s but i know there's gonna be major part backorders for them or will jimmy be stockin parts for them ?


----------



## joneser

mypro4racer said:


> anybody runnin spektrums there ? how are they workin out if they are ? i have an ex-10 helios with one and would like to run there sometime in the near future . what car is decent to run . was lookin into gettin a t1fk05 or the new jrx-s but i know there's gonna be major part backorders for them or will jimmy be stockin parts for them ?


Either car should be good. There are so many good cars now it is a great time to be racing touring. We have a factory guy (chicky) running at the gate with his JRXS. He is always a help. I watched him run the car for a few hours and it looks pretty good. I am sure it will get better with time. As far as the FK05, that would be my choice. Few will argue the fact that xray builds the best built car with the best quality parts. Parts have been an issue from time to time but that really can be worked around. First off, you dont break arms on an xray like the associated or older losi. You have to do something special to break one...I have never broken one in 2.5 years. the only real breakage would be the c-hubs or steering knuckles. I always bought a bunch an had them on hand. Buy a rubberneck bumper and you wont have to worry much. The car is pretty indestuctible...one of the kid that always was breaking his tc3 has about 4 racedays and as many practices without a broken part on the T1FK

Spektrum....nobody has had one at the gate yet. I cancelled my order when they had problems. I would love to see how yours is working so bring it over.

Eric


----------



## mypro4racer

is the xxx-s worth running ? also is anybody up there selling an xray ?


----------



## losidude44857

Great time today, thank you Paul for letting me drive your car, as soon as Jimmy starts ordering parts for the car, i am goin to order it. No doubt about it.
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

So who won today? Any 28 lap qualifiers? oh I forgot I wasn't there to run so probably not.:wave: 

See you all soon!

Jim


----------



## losidude44857

Jim, check your email!
-Buddy
Oh yeah....I WON!


----------



## joneser

mypro4racer said:


> is the xxx-s worth running ? also is anybody up there selling an xray ?


One word answer on the first question......NO! I do not think there is one XXXs at the track. Car just was not good in stock. The new JRXS was good today...I had an opportunity to drive it and liked it alot. I should qualify my comments......it was not good in stock for most people....Ray Darroch and Bobby Flack were able to go fast but they should...they are factory sponsored guys. 

Aaron Buran may have a FK up for sale.


----------



## joneser

bean's my hero said:


> So who won today? Any 28 lap qualifiers? oh I forgot I wasn't there to run so probably not.:wave:
> 
> See you all soon!
> 
> Jim


Yes Jimmy...buddy won. Goetz did not run the main so it was a 3 person shootout....Buddy, Wise and I were all within a few seconds after qualifying and that is how the race went until Wise parked it late and I got by for second. Your car was good....best car of yours that i ever drove. A little loose and for some reason it did not seem to have rip...but it was fast as hell after it started rolling. I ran your car as is...motor included. Built the motor for round 3-4. Had my fastest runs on the is track but I have only had 2 tc races to compare to. Thank you very much for letting me run your stuff. All your packs have been discharged , car was cleaned and back on your table. Thanks again. Check your email when you get a chance!


----------



## Medved

*The Race at the Gate*

The race in April 8, 9, 10, I didnt see a post for the race on any of the other message boards, somebody might want to post something to let people know about the race.

dan


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Jimmy did post it on a bunch of the other sights.


----------



## sg1

*Xray*

Joneser...
I had someone ask me if I had an Xray for sale, it was on ebay last week from Medina, Ohio!! I'm guessing Aaron, since he lives around the corner.
Wayne


----------



## rayhuang

So I missed Drive CHicky's JRXS day?? #$#@$!#[email protected]! Congrats to Buddy. 

How did mod 12th go?

btw-got some good press on our race in April, showed the Team Balls colors on Sunday too. I think it made a lot of men nervous!!!


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> So I missed Drive CHicky's JRXS day?? #$#@$!#[email protected]! Congrats to Buddy.
> 
> How did mod 12th go?
> 
> btw-got some good press on our race in April, showed the Team Balls colors on Sunday too. I think it made a lot of men nervous!!!


Mod 1/12 was awesome! Having that extra power on hand is addictive, but tricky. A touch too much throttle and you blow past your turn-in point. Chicky, to say the least was untouchable. Joneser did a real good job with just a 19t. Aaron ran good times but was having trouble all day with his batteries dumping with about a lap or two to go. Danny had one good run that was one second faster than me to qualify for last in the A and put me in Bq. Believe it or not, Pete couldn't get a good run all day until the main, where he laid the smack down to win the B with a 42 lap run to my 41 laps. Good run Pete. It was also good to see Dave Mog running again to. It made for a pleasant ride home knowing that my main run would have been more than enough to get me in the A. All in all, a great day of racing.


----------



## losidude44857

Thanks for showing your Balls colors! BTW im ordering a JRXS for sure now...
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

Just received my new body from Roly. All I can say is "WOW". This guy does some amazing work. It's almost too nice to actually use it for racing.


----------



## rayhuang

While at the race @HobbyHub I got a little tub of diff grease to try from my buddy Derek Manchester. Anyone rebuilding any type of diff at the track look me up and you can try it. I have no idea what it is-except its purple and the some of the MI guys are hooked on it. Will make a diff in a mod car even last longer.

Anyways-if you wanna try a little-look me up and you can try it. I havent tried it yet myself-but will be rebuilding the diffs in my TC3 this week.


----------



## losidude44857

Green slime is my preference....thanks Chris
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Ray its probably SYLGLYDE its a silicon grease used in brake assembly for the slide pins and such of real cars, If i saw it i could tell you, is it Dark purple or like a translucent lighter purple? But if its real dark, it could be the old MIP stuff from back in the day, either way if you have it thursday and youare there I will look if you let me and see.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Buddy,

Ray only takes advice from the popular guys. :thumbsup: 

I would assume RBLove endorses this product as well.  

Eat it, Ray.


----------



## bean's my hero

Thanks Wisenstein for taking care of business! At least I can count on someone behind that counter!

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

New diff grease is in-well see how long it holds up!! A 9x2 and 8x1 should be a good test of a diff lbe. lol

I found out tonight my front arms on my tc3 had zero flop. Push-em up and they stayed up. Bummer. I hate when that happens.  But-my fault.


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray,


That's how I run my entire car, all bound up. I wouldn't change it, look at my car it seems to be fast.


----------



## losidude44857

Check your PM James!
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> Ray,
> 
> 
> That's how I run my entire car, all bound up. I wouldn't change it, look at my car it seems to be fast.


Yeah-and dont forget about puttng sand in your diffs. Thats worth 0.3 per lap :lol:


----------



## losidude44857

Chris prefers "Big Purple" in his "diff"!!!
-Bubblicious Blystone


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Bubbalicious, where the freak is your aligment bar and rod? I couldn't find it. Post here if you can and I'll slide by on the way to Parmasticles.

Good luck this weekend. You'll all need it, since I sabotaged the PC yesterday. And started a family. All in one move.... what?


----------



## rayhuang

Chris-wheres my alignment bar crap? I thought you had mine. Dont tell me you lost both of them?


----------



## David Usnik

Chris,

Cancel that order for the Losi Hydra-Drive fluid. I ordered some from CRC.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Chris-wheres my alignment bar crap? I thought you had mine. Dont tell me you lost both of them?


I did not lose yours. Infact, I vividly remember you coming over to get yours, and it was located just to the left of my pit box on my pit table, between the box and my radio. I believe you grabbed it while I was seated and that was the last I saw of yours.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David Usnik said:


> Chris,
> 
> Cancel that order for the Losi Hydra-Drive fluid. I ordered some from CRC.


Dave, I already ordered you a case. Sorry, but it's yours now. Yeah, right. No problem.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> I did not lose yours. Infact, I vividly remember you coming over to get yours, and it was located just to the left of my pit box on my pit table, between the box and my radio. I believe you grabbed it while I was seated and that was the last I saw of yours.


 Dont lie-you stinkin lying so and so.....

j/k-yeah-I got-em-wanna fight?


----------



## losidude44857

Chris, it is in the rubbermaid lid that i have sitting in the top right corner of my work area. Good luck, and if at all possible, put Teams Balls/Bubblicious in the A!!!
Heck yesss
-Bubbliciously Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Agreed-Good luck Bean, Chris and Chicky!!


----------



## chubsrugby

Thursday pratice is ON! Just getting over some cold or flu I think. Went to bed monday at 6:00pm and just woke up 15 minutes ago! Ykes!!!!! Good luck to all at the nats!


----------



## rayhuang

The Nats track is......kind of......well-it doesnt look like a Nats quality track. Boards sticking out everywhere, not painted. Butits the same for everyone so lets hope our boys get in good qualifiers!!

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray,

Where are the pics of the track posted. Please provide a link for us!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

Anyone know if Chris took my car I was thinking about coming to the track on Sunday after my 15 hour flight Saturday. Yes, I will be well rested and ready to race. Yeh right!


----------



## losidude44857

Not too sure. And Jim, i am looking for the part numbers online, i am having a few problems though....
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy its on rc tech in the electric forum.

BUddy-goto horizon hobby website-its all there. Must be a browser issue or something for you. 

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> Anyone know if Chris took my car I was thinking about coming to the track on Sunday after my 15 hour flight Saturday. Yes, I will be well rested and ready to race. Yeh right!


 Jimmy-he told me that he was going to take it at lunch Monday. So I doubt its there right now.

Ray


----------



## vn1500

hey all of you gaters , does anyone know where to get a diff and bevel gear for the front of a pro 4 on really short notice any help will be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## rayhuang

Try KT Hobbies online or anyone who runs one at your track. Anyone who has a pro4 should carry those as spares.


----------



## rayhuang

I just checked for you-KTHobbies does have the HPI73501 (Bevel gear set 39/16) in stock.

Ray


----------



## vn1500

thanks ray i'll look at kt , joe and jay are the only other 2 that have or had a pro 4 and i can't seem to get a hold of either of them...


----------



## rayhuang

OH-just thought of somethng-if your going to run a one-way in front-you might want to get a optional part that supports the one-way bevel gear from the back.


----------



## vn1500

thats what i'm trying to get rid of is the one way and just get the rear diff set and put it in the front. one-ways and carpet don't mix lol lol


----------



## rayhuang

If no one told you-its best to run the diff bolt, spring and t-nut from a TC3 diff as well. It can be bought as a kit-but I dont have a part number-sorry. And keep checking them for tightness till they settle down and stop loosening. That is/was a problem with those Pro4 diffs when I had one.

Good luck,
Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Practice tonight, Come on out and get your car dialed!!!
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

If anyone has a good p2k2 or p2k I can run tonight-can you please bring it? I will cut the comm and replace brushes before I return it.


Thanks,
Ray


----------



## David Usnik

Who's planning on running 1/12 scale this weekend? Stock or modified?


----------



## Darrochs#1fan

Is anyone familiar with Hobby Chamber in Connecticut? I'm not real familiar with all the RC terminology and everything... lol...  but I know the ROAR On-Road Carpet Nationals (i think that's what the race is called) are there this weekend, and on Hobby Chamber's website they have a live webcam. Does anyone know if that actually works? Cause Danny Hartman And Ray and John Peoples are out there and it'd be fun to 'spy' on them if the camera worked during the race this weekend... haha. anyone knows anything just let me know..


----------



## rayhuang

Heres our boy chicky hard at work as usual. Pic courtesy of nashracerrc

http://www.nashrcracer.com/2005roarnats/roarnats23.htm


----------



## rayhuang

BUddy-I walked by your car before leaving and gave your diffs a turn. I guarantee you you dont want to run them like that in stock. Trust me on that.

Ifyou guys run 19t Sunday-you can run my motor-but change the brushes before you hit the track again. ITs my best 19t motor by a big margin. The best brush for it is a stand-up Trinity serrated mod brush.


----------



## losidude44857

Chris Goetz breaks in round 1 of stock touring, but sitting 4th in 19T. Chicky is sitting 6th or 7th in 19T, 9th in mod touring, and had a bad run in mod 12th scale. Bean is wrecking alot. Thats the good word from Ciccarello himself!
-Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

Got ya, i am gonna get there extra early and rebuild my diffs on Sunday morning, they are terrible now....LOL
-Buddy


----------



## sg1

I think I can finally get out for a Sunday race... It's been 5 weeks since I ran 1/12... Who's running and what class??
Wayne


----------



## whynot

Yeah whats classes in 12 scale are going to be run?


----------



## bean's my hero

Check this out guys! We have two more sponsors for THE GRAND FINALE. TEAM BALLS HP and HURRICANE MOTORSPORTS. This race is going to be a blast!

Jim
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1459554#post1459554


----------



## whynot

Mikey and I will run 19t 1/12 if anybody else wants to.


----------



## losidude44857

WOW, that is awesome!
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

well another sunday has passed and finaly someone has dethroned Buddy Blystone, all hail Jim Herrmann! the new champ at the gate! thanks to all who showed up for the good turn out. I guess we are CLOSED for easter sunday so I will be at home crying with nothing to do. Pratice thursday as usual, and see everyone soon!
P.S. I could not sign on as my self since the computer was locked in as Chris!
Your 4th place finisher in stock touning- Wiseinsteen


----------



## Medved

Good job Chris, I dont know were the other guys finnish. You should have heard Wiseinsteen, he was great on the mic today you would have been proud of him.

dan


----------



## rayhuang

If yu guys didnt hear-Chicky made the Mod 12th and Mod sedan A-Mains at the Nats!! Yessir-he did and in only his first year of "pro-level" mod competition.

I dont have any info on Chris though. I dont even know what main he finished in. I hope he was B or C at least.

bwt-didnt I say the RDX was the most amazing mod car I ever drove? Well-one race doesnt mean anything in the whole scheme of things-but Toso killed-em in mod touring with his RDX. My next ca is a JRXS and I heard they were awesome there as well.


----------



## joneser

Medved said:


> Good job Chris, I dont know were the other guys finnish. You should have heard Wiseinsteen, he was great on the mic today you would have been proud of him.
> 
> dan


Medved....you had better lay off the booze.....your not talking to Chris....it is actually Wise signed in as Chris....read the post.:freak:


----------



## Medved

Da, I just seen Chris's name thought he logged in, any good job Wise. Let me know guys when there will be a work detail for the upconning race, will be happy to help out.

dan


----------



## rayhuang

*Sedan Wars-about to start again*

Well-after a winter of complete TC3 domination at the Gate (Buddy, Herrmann, Goetz)-I think its about time for a little sedan wars again. XRay FK editions vs. Xray FK05's, vs. Losi JRXS' vs. Seaball Mi2 and the venerable TC3's. If Hartman shows up-he'll be wheeling a RDX!!

I cannot wait. The FK05's should be in the hands of Jones, Rice and Medved by weeks end-the JRXS I should have the following week. And the Mi2 whenever Chris gets around to finishing it. Theres some Pro4's lurking over in Strongsville-wonder if they'll bring em over 480 east to make some competition.
Fun-fun-its gonna be an awesome spring and summer of racing again.

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Dont forget about the Losi in my hands as well, and a new radio...no more glitching??
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Just talked to the guys who oddly enough spent the night together in the Pokonos. Yuck.

Anyways-trying to wipe that image out of my brain. Chris got third in the C-main of stock touring and Bean was in the B-Main of stock 12th-even leading for a spell-but fell back -came back and fell back again.

I am sure of one thing-this was a Nats to remember-just not in a good way.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

*Track pictures*

Heres a shot of the track. Drivers said it actually flowed well-but it was a car breaker and not especially techincal for a Nats track. YOu be the judge. PIc courtesy of RC America.








http://www.rcamerica.com/media/images/articles/16032005222847-0.jpg


----------



## Xpressman

Hey Ray I like how the grove seams to go straight into the boards. hahaha


----------



## rayhuang

Xpressman said:


> Hey Ray I like how the grove seams to go straight into the boards. hahaha


 Greg did pretty well didnt he? 

Yes-I heard the track was filled with broken parts!!


----------



## rayhuang

*pic of Bean-I think.*

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=1462904


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> Greg did pretty well didnt he?
> 
> Yes-I heard the track was filled with broken parts!!


To be honest I don't know how he did. After the second round he called me and said no X-ray cars finished the 2nd round and that at the end of the first he was top of the B 5 laps off pace because every body broke or dumped. Sounded brutal.


----------



## bshields

rayhuang said:


> http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=1462904http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=1462904


 I think that's his gasiness, Sweeney.


----------



## rayhuang

wow-just got word my buddy from Kansas City is coming to the Grand Finale Race!! I wnder if anyone else is plannning on making the trip frm out of state?

Ray


----------



## joneser

Dan, Pete Medved........can you send me a PM with your phone numbers and or emails. I have a few things to talk to you about. Thanks a bunch


----------



## losidude44857

I might go to Halo hobbies on April 2nd, just to get some more practice in, im gonna take some flyers with me, and try to "lure" some of them to our place...
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

XRay Kits are in. I will bring them to the track Thursday night. $369.00 plus tax. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

bean's my hero said:


> XRay Kits are in. I will bring them to the track Thursday night. $369.00 plus tax.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## CypressMidWest

bshields said:


> I think that's his gasiness, Sweeney.


 That should be Bean, to the best of my Knowledge "Team Big Fist" (Sweeney) runs for Speedmerchant.


----------



## rayhuang

CypressMidWest said:


> That should be Bean, to the best of my Knowledge "Team Big Fist" (Sweeney) runs for Speedmerchant.


 He switched to CRC after the Champs I am afraid to say.


----------



## losidude44857

Dude sandwich!
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Ray,


I think I found something you could spend some more money on for that Tamiya http://www.tamiyaclub.com/showroom_...d=31798&id=7120

Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

Just an FYI

Anyone who needs a place to stay for THE GRAND FINALE, the best deal is the Red Roof INN in Independence. It is about 15 minutes from the track but it is nice. Here is the info:


Red Roof Inn
6020 Quarry Lane
Independence, OH 44131
*Inn Phone:* (216) 447-0030
*Inn Fax:* (216) 447-0092

I checked the rates and the rooms with double beds were $55.00 a night.

Make your reservations soon, 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## 1fastguy1

Hey guys
are 36 and 3700's legal for the race?
Mo


----------



## Medved

*Waiting At the Door*



bean's my hero said:


> XRay Kits are in. I will bring them to the track Thursday night. $369.00 plus tax.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Jimmy,

I will be waiting at the door for you!


----------



## Medved

*Summer Racing Schedule*

Hey all,

Just want to say that I am really looking forward to some great summer racing! I will be picking up my X-Ray tomorrow, and I also plan on running 1/12 as well. I hope to see you all out sometime this summer.

Later,
Pete


----------



## Medved

*4-cell pan*

I'm thinking about running 4-cell pan this summer at the Gate, I need to rebuild my own pan car or does someone have a car to sell?

Dan Medved


----------



## losidude44857

Why stay at Red Roof Inn, when we can have a sleep over at Chris's house, thats my plan.....dont dissapoint me now!
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> Dude sandwich!
> -Buddy


Double dude sandwich for me please! :thumbsup:


----------



## David Usnik

If anyone is looking to get a new pit board, buy it from Tres Leonard. Much nicer than anything else out there. Just received my new one yesterday and I was really impressed.


----------



## rayhuang

Dan-I have a Speedmerchant Speed Spec sedan at home. I think it still has a servo glued to the chassis. All it needs is an axle.

I dont have any plans to race it-but if someone else wanted to-I'll sell it cheap. I have a sweet 200mm Porsche GT body for it too-not even cut out yet. I bet even with 4-cells it would keep up with a stock sedan.

Ray


----------



## Brian Rice

Ray Adams.... check your PM

Thanks!


----------



## CypressMidWest

Sweeney went to CRC? That's alright, We got Shrek so it's a fair trade.



rayhuang said:


> He switched to CRC after the Champs I am afraid to say.


----------



## buddylee503

What are the stock motor rules for your race? like what will the legal motor(s) we can run??

DH


----------



## losidude44857

Anything ROAR approved will do, correct me if i am wrong Jimmy...
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Danny,

I got a e-mail from ya-but the return e-mail addy is Petes-just fyi dude! I sent it anyways.

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

*Approved Motors For The Grand Finale*

Hey Guys,

We will allow the Epic Roar Stock Motors and Monster Stock Motors to be run at THE GRAND FINALE. However the Chrome can Monster stocks will not be allowed nor will any Black Tagged armatures. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## losidude44857

"I like twinkies"<--good times Wise, HAHA
-Buddy


----------



## chubsrugby

What?


----------



## Greg Anthony

bean's my hero said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We will allow the Epic Roar Stock Motors and Monster Stock Motors to be run at THE GRAND FINALE. However the Chrome can Monster stocks will not be allowed nor will any Black Tagged armatures.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


what about a blue endbell paradox?


----------



## bean's my hero

The Blue endbell Paradox motors are legal, if you choose or feel the desire to run one. 


Jim


----------



## Greg Anthony

eggg-cilent..... :jest:


----------



## davidl

CypressMidWest said:


> Sweeney went to CRC? That's alright, We got Shrek so it's a fair trade.


Lonergan ran a REV4 in the last 2 qualifiers and the mains. That's not a fair trade unless it was for me.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Jimmy,whats the deal with the silver monsters.Just wondering.I thought they were the same as the green ones,just a hand out version.


----------



## losidude44857

The chrome can monsters were only available to people at the Indoor Champs, therefore, it would be unfair if someone that didnt go to the race...
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

HAPPY EASTER to all at the gate!!!!


----------



## Medved

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## losidude44857

Happy Easter to all of you!! Dont forget to eat your bubble gum!
-Buddy


----------



## Greg Anthony

buddy, they are on the shelf at my lhs here in Detroit.....


----------



## davidl

Greg Anthony, send an email to me with your phone number. [email protected]


----------



## losidude44857

Hmmm, i thought they were only available through handout races???
-Buddy


----------



## Greg Anthony

david, you have my e-mail, what do you want?

buddy.... you cab buy them from tri....


----------



## sg1

Ray,
You have PM!!!!
Wayne


----------



## erock1331

GRIZZLY-A said:


> Jimmy,whats the deal with the silver monsters.Just wondering.I thought they were the same as the green ones,just a hand out version.


The Chrome Can Handouts are Epoxy Balanced, the Green can are Drill balanced. I do not own a chrome can one but from the oval guys I know that have them, they claim on the dyno they have more torque and less RPM than the normal Green can Monsters which makes since, cause adding Epoxy would add weight to the arm versus lightening it by drilling it. Lighter = more RPM


----------



## rayhuang

I am voting for IB being legal for the race. Not for any advanatge per se-but it sounds like a few local guys newest packs are IB's from Power Push. They'd have to buy GP's or run worn out packs form last year.

Ray


----------



## 1fastguy1

since there is no real advantage or disadvantage for stock I would have to agree with Ray, and is it still 3 day race? and if so will we have time to practice sat. morning, if we cant make it friday?
thanks
Mo
plan on running stock touring whats everyone else running?


----------



## losidude44857

Greg- You will have to see what Jimmy says about that one...
Mo- I dont think there will be a lot of time to practice in the morning on Saturday...just take off Friday...sissy!
-Buddy


----------



## Xpressman

losidude44857 said:


> Greg- You will have to see what Jimmy says about that one...
> Mo- I dont think there will be a lot of time to practice in the morning on Saturday...just take off Friday...sissy!
> -Buddy


It said practice till 2:30 or something like didn't it?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

1fastguy1 said:


> since there is no real advantage or disadvantage for stock I would have to agree with Ray


I think the jury is still out on that one. I don't want to have any controversy post race, like that which resulted from the nats and the brushless system which, prior to Jon Orr's domination, was not considered an advantage.

I will say that the 3600's have not impressed me in the three packs I've seen/run. They appear to fall off early in stock, so much so, that any early voltage is negated or worse by the 5 minute mark. Perhaps ideal zapping/charging/storage is still to be discovered for this cell.

Hey Mo, I know you've got to have some fresh sticks from the Nats last week, or were you running 3600's?   I have mixed feelings because we don't know how good they are yet. I guess this may be a good way to find out.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

1fastguy1 said:


> and is it still 3 day race? and if so will we have time to practice sat. morning, if we cant make it friday?


Saturday morning we'll have practice from like 9-2 or so. Very much the same as the O.S. race at Platinum! We had a blast down there and I think the schedule was a contributor.


----------



## Greg Anthony

How about this, if you can buy it in a hobby shop, and it's what we all can buy, run it...


----------



## rayhuang

I am pretty sure I can arrange to have SMC IB3600's in the lhs in good qty-but I realize that this may bring up conflicts with race sponsors, etc. I'll wait for Jimmy to get back on that one.

And I agree-the IB right now is still not as fast as a GP in stock-at least not on its first charge of the day.

Ray


----------



## 1fastguy1

Hey Chris,
at the nats I just ran my old 3300 cell from the birds I didnt have new cells but just picked up 2 of the 3600 IB cells and they are the only new ones I have but if its 3300 then thats fine I just wanted to know so I could let a couple rest for the race. the schedule sounds awesome, I think that will bring a few more of the columbus crowd out. see ya this weekend.
Mo


----------



## Mike Peterson

I plan on comming to the GRANDEOS RACE OF CHAMPIONS!!!!! Oh Yea MIKE PETERSON IS COMMING TO LAY IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medved

Zach, are you going to be at the track this sunday? e-mail me

[email protected]

dan medved


----------



## losidude44857

This just in: Mike Peterson has canceled his plan to make it to the Grand Finale race!
-Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

http://www.glasselevator.net/bob/?q=node/199
Interesting...
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, that sure makes a case for not allowing various new cells right now. That data supports my findings if you consider the shape of the curve. Apparently, the 3600's that I have worked with have been low voltage cells. If you match up the early portion of the curves, you can see that the 3600's don't hold their voltage like the 3300's. Of course that's a moot point if the voltage is higher everywhere! I want to see the data from the 3700 GP's! I think that may be the cell to watch for.


----------



## rayhuang

I just clicked on a banner add which took me to a matchers website for GP3700 batteries. The top 6-cell pack is $115 per pack and the cheapest is $85.00. Granted-the top ones have stellar numbers-like 1.18 voltage and 455 runtime on the top packs. Wow-you all better hope the IB cell is better-if not-your all going to be piss poor buying thse GP3700 packs come October. My 0.02

Fo once-the battery war might be good for the racer-not bad.


----------



## vn1500

is there practice thurs and racing sunday???


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I sure think so. 

There will not be practice the following Thrusday as we will be adjusting the track for the Grande Finale. 

- Jeff


----------



## losidude44857

Ray, talk to me about the GP3700's on Thursday, i got some good prices....
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Ray, talk to me about the GP3700's on Thursday, i got some good prices....
> -Buddy


  Now your ready to lay down those MOd TQ runs!!


----------



## chubsrugby

Thats right PETERSON! You better stay home, because Im going to LAY IT DOWN! We don't need you PETERSON! 
Buddy Rules!
Dudes Rule!


----------



## rayhuang

Wise-I can honestly say I have not seen Mike Peterson at the Gate in quite some time. Unless he showed up while I was in the bathroom or something. 

btw-anyone wanna buy a Tamiya TB02 :lol:


----------



## vn1500

sorry for bothering you guys , what time is practice on thursday 3-31 ??


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Hey, it's no bother. 5:30-10.


----------



## vn1500

thanx Goetz, see you thursday...


----------



## rayhuang

hey guys,

After the TCs race this weekend-I was thnking about keeping my F1 car. Keep in touch here if others buy them and want a place to race. We can race them on foam tires if you like-I dont care. The car is extremely durable and mine is unmodified. 

I am so pumped for this weekend. Heats full of F1 cars. Its gonna be cool.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

vn1500 said:


> thanx Goetz, see you thursday...


Word.


----------



## bean's my hero

OK Guys, 

We're approaching one week away from the start to The Grand Finale, who's coming out to lay it down? Will Mr. Lay it Down himself be there. I've heard rumors that he might! I hear Columbus is sending there finest to try and redeem thereselfs, Cincinatti? will the bearded wonder make an apperance? Who else is coming to this spectical? Anyone coming from MI, WI, IN, IL, PA, NY, OH? Everyone wants to know!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bean's my hero said:


> OK Guys,
> 
> We're approaching one week away from the start to The Grand Finale, who's coming out to lay it down? Will Mr. Lay it Down himself be there. I've heard rumors that he might! I hear Columbus is sending there finest to try and redeem thereselfs, Cincinatti? will the bearded wonder make an apperance? Who else is coming to this spectical? Anyone coming from MI, WI, IN, IL, PA, NY, OH? Everyone wants to know!


Sorry couoldnt get anyone to cover my schedule, I will be there tomorrow night and when you start racing tuesdays i will be there


----------



## losidude44857

Team Balls will be in the house and is going to try to put 5 in the stock sedan show....what?!?
-Buddy "Team Balls Manager/Bubble gum fanatic"


----------



## losidude44857

http://www.nashrcracer.com/2005roarnats/roarnats71.htm
looks like Geotz walking across the track....


----------



## losidude44857

http://www.nashrcracer.com/2005roarnats/roarnats89.htm
look familar?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> http://www.nashrcracer.com/2005roarnats/roarnats71.htm
> looks like Goetz walking across the track....


Yeah, I was marshalling at the end of the straight durring the heat where the entire timing loop was destroyed from flying cars. As I watched two or three mod sedans roll onto the straight, the mayhem ensued. Things flipped, bounced, and ultimately launched right into the hanging timing loop. It was pretty funny. 

Infact, the car that brought it down was Greg Anthony's Xray, who I stayed with over there.


----------



## rayhuang

JImmy-for this summer and the MORR Club-I know Electric cars have been shunned-but I was reading how Joyce Park is thinking about having an electric class. I get the feeling its all electric cars at once. Like 14+cars per heat, 12th scales, f1's touring cars.... With a 200' straight and 15' lanes-I cannot see how that would matter. All types-then an overall winnner is declared and then broken down by classes. The Electric marshalls will have to marshall for 10 to 30 minutes-so its only fair that the elctric guys get an enduro main too. Say either 15 or 20 minutes. So either a one battery change race or a two battery change race.

Participation may be low at first-but I am sure MORR could use an additional 5 to 10 entries every event. Yes-I foresee issues with electric cars trying to practice with nitro cars (BAD news!!) and newbies with RTR's getting eaten alve by a mod 12th scale going 50mph. 

Its just an idea to grow interest in our hobby in general and to help MORR out. I am just throwing this out there for food for thought-as I do every spring-lol.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Magladon*

http://www.nashrcracer.com/2005roarnats/roarnats84.htm


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

http://www.nashrcracer.com/2005roarnats/roarnats147.htm

Magladon


----------



## David Usnik

Ray,
I finally received my Christmas present a couple of weeks ago: Gran Turismo 4. If you think racing R/C is tough, try memorizing all 12.9 miles of the Nurburgring. Damn near impossible! I have a new found respect for the guys who race in the 24 Hours of Nurburgring. If you don't have this game yet, get it!


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Ray,
> I finally received my Christmas present a couple of weeks ago: Gran Turismo 4. If you think racing R/C is tough, try memorizing all 12.9 miles of the Nurburgring. Damn near impossible! I have a new found respect for the guys who race in the 24 Hours of Nurburgring. If you don't have this game yet, get it!


 Yes-I agree-I dont know how they memorize a track like that at 180mph over blind crests, off camber turns, night and rain. truly amazing. I have a XBox and Joneser told me XBox is finally coming close to a game that is touted as being every bit as good as GT4.


Do you play with a d-pad or wheel? I am just learnig to get comfy with the d-pads-but I still have to drive in automatic tranny mode. Sad since cars feel so much faster in Manual.
Ray


----------



## David Usnik

I use the D-pads and automatic mode. I have been playing with the idea of getting the wheel. Looks like it would be more fun. Good thing it's a only a game. I've had a couple of off track excursions in my M3 at 170mph.


----------



## rayhuang

Dave-I'll watch a young kid flying around a track in an open wheel car on GT and then watch him shift with his thumb-up and down the gears and then hit the handbrake-lol!! I didnt know open wheel cars had handbrakes. Even if it made me faster-I wouldnt do it on principle alone. Handbrake-Rally car or street car. Thats it.


----------



## David Usnik

I agree.


----------



## chubsrugby

Um, I believe one of the spots in the A is reserved for ether me or Peterson....who ever showes up, and Ray, Peterson was in the building last sunday, you don't know whats been going on here!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Ya, make shure you leave spots open for Wise and me, And Wise Im gona pit by you if thats OK.....


----------



## rayhuang

chubsrugby said:


> you don't know whats been going on here!


 Man-you know thats true!! I still dont like him-not one bit.


----------



## chubsrugby

Cool Peterson I'll see you there!


----------



## rayhuang

YOu guys have fun beating on each other this Sunday!! :lol: Watch out for the FK05!!! Its looking pretty darn good. Did I tell you guys the entry fee for the Tamiya Regional race this weekend?? $00.00. Wow-thats a nice suprise.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Hey, good luck at the TCS race this weekend, Ray. Do us proud.


----------



## insaneriders

*Thanks Guys, I need a lot more help*

To all,

I really enjoyed yalls track, your main straight was a mile long, I know I walked it. Appreciate all the help on my TC3, but it needs a lot more love. I bought a roar motor to try next time. I think my rollout was a little high, my monster came off the track wicked hot with a 1.02 RO. 

What do you guys think is a good start for Springs, Caster, blocks, ride height, and droop with a 2.25 tire diameter. Or the ones Jimmy likes at 2.10. :tongue: 

Once again I thought my car was fast enough, but driving it fast was another concept all together.

Have fun at your blow out, see you the next Tues. your open.

Gabe :wave:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Thanks Chris G. For driving my car and seeing what you thought, And same to Ray H. For watching my drive and telling me what he thougt Good luck at the TCS!!!! I have always wanted to do that. I ran a best of an 11.7 and need to have more time on the track, Which i guess will be different as of the finale. Felt good to be on the track again at the gate, just need to get used to running a large track but i am ready, and man Chicky 10.7 laps with i with I thought some faster ones even, Stock no less! AWESOME!


----------



## fuzzchop

That would be great for my brushless no pits stops since it won a race against gas cars in a 15 min race .


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,

I just wanted to let everyone know that there will be NO PRACTICE this Thursday. We will be redoing the track for THE GRAND FINALE. If you have some free time on Thursday night and want to come out and help prep the facility for THE GRAND FINALE please, feel free to stop out for a few hours. We have plenty that needs to be done. 

Anothere great day of racing at the Gate, thanks to MO Denton for comming out from Columbus. It was fun. 

So who's coming to the Finale?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## losidude44857

Great showing for Mike Peterson, and James....i sucked, LOL.
-Buddy


----------



## 1fastguy1

Hey Jim 
your welcome I had a blast as always. wish I would have run that gear all day as I did in the main, and whats up with Goetz announcing, simply awesome, so good in fact I think he should skip the race and just announce LOLOLOL just kidding awesome job Chris its cool to hear every race sound like its the worlds.
see ya saturday
Mo


----------



## losidude44857

Chris is skipping the race to run it....LOL. Ray Huang-email [email protected]


----------



## bean's my hero

Chris has spoken of possibly announcing for the entire weekend versus racing but time will tell as to what his decision will be. 

Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

Wow, just got my research paper done a few minutes ago. That was fun!


----------



## Medved

*work detail*

Jimmy I'll be there thursday, I'll bring some screw guns. 

dan Medved


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Sweet Sassy Molassy*



Goetz said:


> Hey, good luck at the TCS race this weekend, Ray. Do us proud.


I want to congratulate Ray Mark Huang (Hoo-Hong) for laying it down at the TCS race in Cincinatti this past weekend. Ray is the new 2005 TCS (Tamiya Championship Series?) GT2 Champion!!!! Great job Ray. 

For months he endured the routinge teasing, and grinding noises, that resulted from his "rubber tire" cars. Not knowing what the benchmark was, or if his cars were any good at all (at times, looking and sounding aweful) he moved forward. Well it appears to have paid off. Ray made the A-main in both GT2 and F-1 classes, and held TQ early in qualifying. The F-1 main didn't go as planned, but he took home a win in GT2. Awesome! 

Thanks for the recap last night Ray. And props for continuing to put 'The Gate' on the map! Oh yeah, I'm proud.... of all of our awesome racers. It was good weekend to be part of!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

insaneriders said:


> To all,
> 
> What do you guys think is a good start for Springs, Caster, blocks, ride height, and droop with a 2.25 tire diameter. Or the ones Jimmy likes at 2.10. :tongue:
> 
> Gabe :wave:


Hey Gabe,

I'll post my TC3 setup when I get home. It's not the best TC3 at The Gate, but it's pretty good. Your rollout with a Monster sounds right. When we gear our motors correctly, they often come off very hot. Especially if you run out an entire pack ~ 7 mins. I hope to see you out again soon! 

Jay, 

No problem with the car. Man, it's a great way to come to an understanding of what a good car should feel like. We all like them to feel different, but there are some common characteristics that all the fast cars share! Anytime dude, and that goes for anyone out there. You don't want to tailor your driving style to a car that isn't doing much right! Unfortunately, until you drive a good car, or someone drives yours, it's tough, or impossible, to recognize incompetencies in your own vehicle.

- Rudy


----------



## Brian Rice

Congratulations Ray!

Now, when will all that Tamiya stuff be for sale? There is an FK05 on the wall at AJ's with your name on it.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Recent Activity?*

There has been some recent developments...even after the racing was finished yesterday. It seems another Gater will be rockin' the FK05 for the Grand Finale!

After The Hand loanded his car out for one run to Michael C. Peterson, it became apparent that Peterson has been running with a slight handicap for most of this season. Peterson (who doesn't show up that often) took the car by storm (I'm not sure what that means here) turning 5 eleven flats and many 2's and 3's en route to a 27-5:06 with a second or two of taps on his first and only run with it. Unreal! 

Peterson now posesses his very own FK05.:dude: 

In a related story, Tea Bagg Williams looked stupid fast in the main with his new 05 as well. Great job to Tony. It wasn't even close!

Who's next?


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks-I had a good time and I came away with a very great appreciation for Rubber tire/carpet racing. Its 180º from foam tire racing and I honestly like it a lot. Makes for amazing racing because you have to slow more for the corners-therefore you can literally divebomb under guys!! I couldnt be happier to run top three in both classes and I set the fastest lap of the weekend in F1 10.83. I was honestly very lucky to win GT2-but I'll take it. The Belt cars I was racing against not only could run any gear ratio , but there cars were quite a bit lighter than mine as well. And of course Shawn and Tommy drove great too. 

Rice-well-heres the deal-if I sell my cars-what will I run next year at the TCS race-lol I am definately doing it again. Good people and a lot of fun to hang out with.


----------



## rayhuang

OHHHHH-Boy-its Xray country again at the ole Gate!!! Great job to Herrmannski. Almost did the 28 lapper!!


----------



## losidude44857

Not Xray for long, Losi is moving in!
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey can someone let Tony williams know I am interested in his raido in the case at the gate, thanks

Congrats Ray!!!!! so whens the next race and do you get to go to Japan to race now?


----------



## rayhuang

No-no-I would have t go to Nationals and win and that AINT happenin!! I got lucky to win GT2, but my F1 car was a rocket. I just screwed up. When you can pass the leader of the race at the end of the strightaway-you know youve a got a missle!! Thank you SMC batts and EA ROAR stock motor :lol:


----------



## Greg Anthony

Ray, that's because you were supposed to be running black can mubachi's!


----------



## rayhuang

btw-guys-F1 cars are da bomb. I'll bring mine out every so often. Maybe someday well have a heat of them at the Gate. And they are fast too. Less than a 0.4 second off of the top 4wd sedans with 19t motors!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Yes the rumors are true. Mike Peterson will be running a fk05 at the next race. What ever Wise runs is his own problem, I hope he does not even show up. Thanks jones for the setup, and jimmy, well will be talkin soon! see all soon!


----------



## Brian Rice

Mike, was your car on the track yesterday? If so, that is a record build time!

Good luck with the FK05, it's a nice improvement over the FK04.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian Rice said:


> Mike, was your car on the track yesterday? If so, that is a record build time!


Oh yes, even Magladon would be proud!


----------



## losidude44857

Kinda quite around here, is this the calm before the storm?
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> Kinda quite around here, is this the calm before the storm?
> -Buddy


You wouldn't know a storm if.....


----------



## sg1

Is the track all changed??? Still going to get togather Thursday for clean up???
Love,
Wayne


----------



## Greg Anthony

what time will the track close on Fri, and open on sat?


----------



## bean's my hero

Greg and everyone who plans on attending THE GRAND FINALE,

Here is the schedule for the weekend. 


*Friday 4/8* Doors Open at 3:00pm
Open Practice until 10:00pm
Doors Close at 10:30pm

*Saturday 4/9* Doors Open at 7:30am
8:00am to 2:30pm Open Practice​2:30pm Drivers Meeting​3:00pm Qualifying Begins (2 Rounds)​Doors Close 30 Minutes after last Qualifier​​
*Sunday 4/10 *Doors Open at 7:30am​8:00am to 9:00am Open Practice​9:00am Qualifying Resumes (2 Additional Rounds)​2:30pm Mains Begin​​
Thanks,​Jim​
​
​
​


----------



## vn1500

hey guys real quick question can you sign up and pay on fri and $25.00 is for the 8th 9th +10th right? not $25 a day?


----------



## bean's my hero

Right, it is $25.00 for the entire weekend.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Danny Medved-you are Da-Bomb!!! Thanks for all the hard work on cleaning up the joint!!

Ray


----------



## Medved

Your welcome.


Dan


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Booyah!*

The time has come. This weekend is going to be a blast. Who's ready, who's not. Oh don't worry, we'll know in just a few hours, and I'm gonna be the one to make it public knowledge if you're on or off your game!!!

Oh Yeah!

See you all soon.


----------



## rayhuang

Might as well give me the plaque for TQ in stock 12th and stock touring now.


----------



## bean's my hero

To everyone who attended the 2005 Grand Finale!

I'd like to personally thank everyone for coming out to The Gate for the Grand Finale. I hope you had a blast. For the most part I think everyone had fun. Correct me if I'm wrong. I also Like to say thanks to our sponsors, Power Push Batteries, and Hurricane Motorsports. They diserve a big thank you!

Now the attendance was a little low but there was still plenty of competition on the track. I enjoyed watching some of the battle while participating in others. It was great! Congrats to all the winners and a job well done by all!

Now on a more personal note, I need to say, Chris Goetz was awsome on the mic all weekend long, maybe a little long winded at times but he kept the adrenilan pumping. Without Chris Sacraficing his weekend I don't think I would have performs as I did so thanks a lot Chris and to all the rest of the Gate crew who pitched in to make this race a success. 

I think we should put this race on the calander for next year, what do ya think?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## losidude44857

The race was great, like you said, a little low on the attendance side of things, but the competition was there, trust me. Thanks alot Jimmy, Mike, and Chris for helping me take home the 3rd place plaque 
-Buddy


----------



## Medved

*Summer Series*

Anybody want to run 4 cell pan cars? Dust them off lets race!

Dan Medved


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

Any chnages to the schedule on our website for this month or is it as posted?

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray yes there will be changes made to the schedule. The track will be closed this week. 

I will get the other changes posted soon.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## losidude44857

No practice this Thursday, or Sunday?
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys just to give you an update on the Schedule.

*There* *Will NOT be anymore Sunday races until September. We have decided to switch over to our Tuesday evening program. *

*The Track will be closed this week and then we will reopen on Tuesday the 19th of April for our first Tuesday evening Practice Session. *

*Check out www.clevelandcarpetracing.com in a couple of days for details on the future schedule. *

*Thanks,*
*Jim*


----------



## Doorman

*Tuesday schedule?*

Jim, 

What time are the doors going to open 5 pm?
I think that's what you guy's did last summer.
See you on the 19th.

Tracy


----------



## rayhuang

Well-the JRXS was being being boxed up into kits yesterday. Buddy-you still going to make the jump after such a good performance with your TC3 last Sunday?

I still am holding out for one. I dont think it will be any faster than a FK05 to be honest-its been proven that the RDX, TC3 and FK05 all are only as good as the set-up and driver and of course as brilliant as the driver and his set-up. But the JRXS is unique, techie-cool and that makes it more desirable in my thinking.


----------



## losidude44857

Still getting one, and i am going to hold onto my TC3, I still think it is one of the best at The Gate.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Still getting one, and i am going to hold onto my TC3, I still think it is one of the best at The Gate.
> -Buddy


 Yeah-I wouldnt sell that TC3 of yours-Trust me-I have sold some KIller cars (my Nats TC3 and my Champs Xray) and I regret it BIGTIME now. TC3's are strange beasts. Yours and Jimmy's are soo good. Heck-even Jody's is really good (was Rices car-and it was fast when he ran it). In fact-I was thinking maybe you guys should stick them in bags and save them for the 05 Champs. I dont think its wise to club races those cars for fear that one major overhaul might make them lose there magic.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Well-the JRXS was being being boxed up into kits yesterday. Buddy-you still going to make the jump after such a good performance with your TC3 last Sunday?
> 
> I still am holding out for one. I dont think it will be any faster than a FK05 to be honest-its been proven that the RDX, TC3 and FK05 all are only as good as the set-up and driver and of course as brilliant as the driver and his set-up. But the JRXS is unique, techie-cool and that makes it more desirable in my thinking.


A logical thought process out of Hoo-Hong? :freak: What happened? Are you on some sort of drug today? :tongue:


----------



## rayhuang

Hey-LIke the old saying goes-sobriety is for people who cannot handle being on drugs.... Just kidding!!!

I'll try and be my usual illogical-random thought spewing self.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Ray, it you want a fast tc3, maybe you should buy one of my old cars.. heheheh


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> Still getting one, and i am going to hold onto my TC3, I still think it is one of the best at The Gate.
> -Buddy


Yes, it is. I am going to put your setup on my car soon. Fo' real.


----------



## Brian Rice

Goetz said:


> Yes, it is. I am going to put your setup on my car soon. Fo' real.


Isn't that MI2 about ready to race yet????


----------



## windix60

The car cannot race stock it is not legal by my book. And my book came from Roger Horowitz himself. Speaking of I was dissapointed not seeing Mike peterson this weekend. He called me Thursday and said he was coming to race. I guess he was busy looking good for the ladies at the strip club.


----------



## Mike Peterson

MAN I thought the race was this weekend! Oh well........


----------



## chubsrugby

Thanks Peterson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## losidude44857

HAHA, Peterson was nowhere to be found, that **** didnt even call....
-Buddy Ballstone


----------



## joneser

rayhuang said:


> Well-the JRXS was being being boxed up into kits yesterday. Buddy-you still going to make the jump after such a good performance with your TC3 last Sunday?
> 
> I still am holding out for one. I dont think it will be any faster than a FK05 to be honest-its been proven that the RDX, TC3 and FK05 all are only as good as the set-up and driver and of course as brilliant as the driver and his set-up. But the JRXS is unique, techie-cool and that makes it more desirable in my thinking.


Your brain needs to be donated to science when you die. Your thought process never stops amazing me. You could sell yourself into getting a traxxas 4tec if you wanted to.:jest:


----------



## Medved

*Building the X-Ray*

I just finished smoothing out (rounding off) the edges on the graphite pieces. I jumped on line an downloaded Mike Dumas's setup sheet. 

Any suggestions or minor changes anyone would recommend? Otherwise, that will be my starting point.

Not sure if it will be ready for next week, but you never know.

Later,
Pete


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> I just finished smoothing out (rounding off) the edges on the graphite pieces. I jumped on line an downloaded Mike Dumas's setup sheet.
> 
> Any suggestions or minor changes anyone would recommend? Otherwise, that will be my starting point.
> 
> Later,
> Pete


First, you want to make sure the chassis is flat. For this, you're going to need a 5 pound mallet, some nipple clamps, a midget, and a clown suit.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

windix60 said:


> The car cannot race stock it is not legal by my book. And my book came from Roger Horowitz himself. Speaking of I was dissapointed not seeing Mike peterson this weekend. He called me Thursday and said he was coming to race. I guess he was busy looking good for the ladies at the strip club.


Man theres that name again Roger Horowitz, Wish this guy would show his face!!!!! I think alot of poeple would like to get to know him "Better" :devil:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

David Usnik said:


> First, you want to make sure the chassis is flat. For this, you're going to need a 5 pound mallet, some nipple clamps, a midget, and a clown suit.


 hahhahhahha that Was FUNNY!:jest:


----------



## rayhuang

OKay boys and girls-TUesday night practices and racing starts next week on the 19th!!

The Gate regulars are commited to helping out any newbies or guys who just want to go a bit faster. So dont be afraid to come and talk to guys like Paul, Chris, Jones, heck even myself. Sure-we need and want our own practice and time to work on our cars-but we also want the people who run at the Gate to be "dialed". Its more fun that way for you and us.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> OKay boys and girls-TUesday night practices and racing starts next week on the 19th!!
> 
> The Gate regulars are commited to helping out any newbies or guys who just want to go a bit faster. So dont be afraid to come and talk to guys like Paul, Chris, Jones, heck even myself. Sure-we need and want our own practice and time to work on our cars-but we also want the people who run at the Gate to be "dialed". Its more fun that way for you and us.


Yes, indeed. We are already tossing around some ideas that, we believe, will make The Gate even better. Yup, yup. The 19th is right. If you've got the time, clear your schedule on Tuesday nights this summer. It's gonna be an awesome prelude to an even better fall/winter season. We promise!

:roll: << I still can't figure that one out.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*>>>>>>>>>Sweet Herrmannski<<<<<<<<<*

Jim,

Why don't you post your Grand Finale winning setup for all the guys that will be running the TC3 with us this summer fall? That car is awesome! For anyone looking for a place to start with the TC3, this is it. So, c'mon Jim, help us out.


----------



## bean's my hero

K here we go

Front Shocks
60 wt associated oil
#3 pistons
IRS Black Springs

Rear Shocks
40 wt associated oil
#2 pistons
IRS Gold Springs

Front Suspension
4 Degree Castor Blocks
Standard Sterring Blocks
F Block in rear
F+0 Block in front (I think)
1mm Uptravel for droop

Rear Suspension
TC4 Rear Hubs
Long Rear Camber Link
F Block in Front
R 2 + 0 Block in Rear
3-4mm Uptravel for Droop

Ride Hight 5MM

Body: Parma Alfa
Tires Front: Parma Plaids
Tires Rear: Parma Purples
Traction Compound: Paragon

Any Questions feel free to ask!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Doorman

*J. Hermann?*

Jim,

What shock mounting holes did you use f/r?
Swaybars?
Camberlinks f/r?
What #lb. spring are the IRS Black and Gold?
Looks like everybody is going softer on the car.
I have been fooling with mine, but have not found what I would call a comfortable set up on carpet.
I still have my Losi, and have a good set up for it from last year.

What time are the doors going to open on Tuesday's?

Tracy


----------



## bean's my hero

Tracy,

No swaybars, front shocks in the middle hole, rear shocks in the second hole from the outside. The IRS Blacks are like 32.5 and the Golds are like 22 I think. The rest I will have to tell you at the track, cause I don't know without having the car in front of me. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Brian Rice

Medved said:


> I just finished smoothing out (rounding off) the edges on the graphite pieces. I jumped on line an downloaded Mike Dumas's setup sheet.
> 
> Any suggestions or minor changes anyone would recommend? Otherwise, that will be my starting point.
> 
> Not sure if it will be ready for next week, but you never know.
> 
> Later,
> Pete


Pete, I would build it with the Dark Blue Springs on the rear. That's about the only change that I made. The car is really good!!


----------



## rayhuang

Tracy-any plans for you to switch to the JRXS? I will be running that car soon as will Buddy Blystone. 

Of course Team Losi drivers Bean and Chicky will be running them too.

Ray


----------



## MuchoMadness

rayhuang said:


> Tracy-any plans for you to switch to the JRXS? I will be running that car soon as will Buddy Blystone.
> 
> Of course Team Losi drivers Bean and Chicky will be running them too.
> 
> Ray


 
Tracy will be piloting a new Factory Makita RC Suzuki while wearing a black overcoat & tear-off goggles on the driver's stand.

Bean & Chicky used to be "Drivas". Now they have stepped up to be "Pilots" for the Dark Side. God Bless you men.

Later -


----------



## losidude44857

Yes, Very very soon i will be wheeling a JRXS, i cant wait...
-Ballstone


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey guys. This one is more for Ray but I am putting it here so the rest of you can give some feedback as well.

I got this suggestion from a racer on another message board and thought I would bounce this idea off you guys:

"Its like advertising a race for 1970's. pacers..yeah there will be some who will have interest but how many gonna tow them to Texas! to race? 

I think not. bowy. 

US PanCar Guy.. heres what you should do. 

Look throughout the US and have areas where poklep actually run these cars./. then have a local race there.. go to the poeple and create a series.. like the rc pro dirts series or TCS.. then have a nationals after that. Just haveing a antional champs don't mean anything. 

You need to build on local racer scenes first then have a big meet in the middle. 

You should call your texas race us pan car champs series race #1 then have one or two on the west coast , central and east and south east. each race has a winner and runners up. you build momentum that way to lead up to a nationals. 

Without local support in different areas it makes no sense for anyone to go that far for a club race. 

Take a look at the rcpro sereis, TCS or HPI Challenge.. then you understand." 

In short, what do you think of "The Road to the US Pan Car Championships" There would be regionals across the country over the next year with a big final race as opposed to just having one big race in a location that not everyone can get to?


----------



## rayhuang

uspancarchamps said:


> Hey guys. This one is more for Ray but I am putting it here so the rest of you can give some feedback as well.
> 
> I got this suggestion from a racer on another message board and thought I would bounce this idea off you guys:
> 
> "Its like advertising a race for 1970's. pacers..yeah there will be some who will have interest but how many gonna tow them to Texas! to race?
> 
> I think not. bowy.
> 
> US PanCar Guy.. heres what you should do.
> 
> Look throughout the US and have areas where poklep actually run these cars./. then have a local race there.. go to the poeple and create a series.. like the rc pro dirts series or TCS.. then have a nationals after that. Just haveing a antional champs don't mean anything.
> 
> You need to build on local racer scenes first then have a big meet in the middle.
> 
> You should call your texas race us pan car champs series race #1 then have one or two on the west coast , central and east and south east. each race has a winner and runners up. you build momentum that way to lead up to a nationals.
> 
> Without local support in different areas it makes no sense for anyone to go that far for a club race.
> 
> Take a look at the rcpro sereis, TCS or HPI Challenge.. then you understand."
> 
> In short, what do you think of "The Road to the US Pan Car Championships" There would be regionals across the country over the next year with a big final race as opposed to just having one big race in a location that not everyone can get to?


 Well-Cleveland is a really hot place still for 1/12th as evidenced by how many times Clevelanders put it in the show or win big races all across the country. I would say heck-yeah. I just did the TCS race in Cincinnati and it was a lot of fun-so much so that I am now planning on attending the Nationals in Cali. I would have never dreamed I'd want to travel to Cali for a race-but I came away from the TCS race with a really good feeling and really want to support Tamiya USA. Heck-I almost even bought a 415-but thats not a suprise is it?? lol

Cool-anyways-I babble on as I always do. I have little say on what the Gate does anymore, but Chris Goetz and Jim Herrmann will read this today and may choose to reply.


The Gate would host a killer race for your series-that I am sure of.
Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Talking about 12th scales-Anyone looking for one? I know of a sweet 12L4 for sale (not mine) on rctech for sale forums. Servo, tires, body, etc. Searc the for sales for a car sold by wannabee.


----------



## Doorman

rayhuang said:


> Tracy-any plans for you to switch to the JRXS? I will be running that car soon as will Buddy Blystone.
> 
> Of course Team Losi drivers Bean and Chicky will be running them too.
> 
> Ray


I can't justify buying a new car until I get some kind of schedule that will allow me to race more. By the time I get back in full swing (when ever that is!) that car will have been replaced by several other versions.
I would like to drive some of the new stuff to see if I can feel the difference.
But for right now, I will just ride around with what I have.
Now for 12th scale, I think I have what I need for that.
Maybe you can take it for a spin and get me dialed in again.
I forgot everything on a 12th.

See you Tuesday.
Tracy  

I still haven't had anyone respond to what time doors are going to open.
Unless I missed it somewhere.


----------



## Doorman

MuchoMadness said:


> Tracy will be piloting a new Factory Makita RC Suzuki while wearing a black overcoat & tear-off goggles on the driver's stand.
> 
> Bean & Chicky used to be "Drivas". Now they have stepped up to be "Pilots" for the Dark Side. God Bless you men.
> 
> Later -


Mucho,

You forgot about the cape that goes along with it!!!
I am after all, only a privateer.

Do you remember how to get to the track?
I don't think you were there all year.
I-75 North won't get you there either. Ha!

Tracy


----------



## Medved

*Pan Cars*

I'm looking to run my pan car this summer series. Anybody in?

dan Medved


----------



## bean's my hero

Tracy, 

5:30 on Practice nights and 5:00 on race nights

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## uspancarchamps

Anybody other than Ray that has seen what I posted, I am looking for some feedback about that


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

uspancarchamps said:


> Anybody other than Ray that has seen what I posted, I am looking for some feedback about that


Touring cars are still 60-70% of our entries on a weekly basis, with most of the remainder being 12th scale. We ran a pro-10 class for about a week almost two years ago, and we had three entrants. Being in Cleveland is great for racers, but a large reason is due to being in a location where you have two national events held in your back yard, annually. Because of this, it's easy to see why most of us run/practice with the cars that will allow us to participate in these events. 

While we're always open to new things, sometimes adding classes results in canabalizing of the other classes. Unless we get new racers, we'll be sacrificing racers from existing classes, thus, making racing a little less competitive. 

It seems a tough sale to get racers into the pro-10 class. There are no real design differences from the 12th scales, which have become the pan car standard. 

- C


----------



## uspancarchamps

Goetz said:


> Touring cars are still 60-70% of our entries on a weekly basis, with most of the remainder being 12th scale. We ran a pro-10 class for about a week almost two years ago, and we had three entrants. Being in Cleveland is great for racers, but a large reason is due to being in a location where you have two national events held in your back yard, annually. Because of this, it's easy to see why most of us run/practice with the cars that will allow us to participate in these events.
> 
> While we're always open to new things, sometimes adding classes results in canabalizing of the other classes. Unless we get new racers, we'll be sacrificing racers from existing classes, thus, making racing a little less competitive.
> 
> It seems a tough sale to get racers into the pro-10 class. There are no real design differences from the 12th scales, which have become the pan car standard.
> 
> - C


Chris,

I appreciate your feedback. But that wasn't the crux of my point in posting that message. My point was, if the US Pan Car CHampionships decided to go to a regional qualifying format, would there be interest in having one of those races, if not the final race itself there. Im not asking you to try to create an all new class to run weekly at your track. I just want to know if there is interest in having regional races (which bring racers fro a lot of different places) as opposed to having a one shot deal in a location no one can get to. I see that 12th scale is big at your track, but I not asking for you to sacrifice racers in that class or a touring class for a weekly 10th scale pan class. Im asking if you like the idea of having a regional at your track if we went with a format combining elements of the TCS, and HPI Challenge, etc for pan cars and is there interest (even among the 12th scale racers) to pursue that sort of endeavor. Lemme post the last paragraph of my previous post and show you where I am going with this:



> In short, what do you think of "The Road to the US Pan Car Championships" There would be regionals across the country over the next year with a big final race as opposed to just having one big race in a location that not everyone can get to?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Dan I could be talked into running mine. Maybe we could try 4-cell to keep the prices down. That way we could us our 1/12 batteries.


----------



## rayhuang

Donald Deutsch said:


> Dan I could be talked into running mine. Maybe we could try 4-cell to keep the prices down. That way we could us our 1/12 batteries.


I have a Speedmerchant Speedspec sedan I'll unload cheap. It does NOT have an axle, but it does have a Frewer Porsche body custom painted-but neve mounted. New tires too and it is designed for 4-cells. Anyone E-mail or PM me if you want it.

Ray


----------



## Greg Anthony

anyone want a switchblade 10 used at Worlds in Japan? lol I know Ray does


----------



## Mackin

Ray I still have your diff and top plate,I didn,t forget just burned out, not only with rc. I'll stop out some night soon. Sorry bout that.
chuck


----------



## rayhuang

Mackin said:


> Ray I still have your diff and top plate,I didn,t forget just burned out, not only with rc. I'll stop out some night soon. Sorry bout that.
> chuck


 Chuck-thats hilarious-I didnt even remember you owed that stuff to me-totally forgot!!


----------



## uspancarchamps

So am I to assume that the interest is there for this new USPCC format?


----------



## 10/10

LOL, you mention 1/10 pan car and suddenly everyone has one to sell, lol.

Anyone seen any good movies lately?


----------



## uspancarchamps

National Treasure is very popluar at the dollar theater here in Lynchburg. "Phantom of the Opera" sells out here as well.


----------



## uspancarchamps

rayhuang said:


> I have a Speedmerchant Speedspec sedan I'll unload cheap. It does NOT have an axle, but it does have a Frewer Porsche body custom painted-but neve mounted. New tires too and it is designed for 4-cells. Anyone E-mail or PM me if you want it.
> 
> Ray


 Speedmerchant part number 1543 on the axle if you want to replace that before selling Ray


----------



## Medved

Don thats what I want to do. It was always a good time when we raced them. 4 cell would be great! dust that baby off lets race!


dan


----------



## whynot

Dan,
Can you post some pics of the kind of car you guys are talking about racing.Just curious to see if it is something I would be interested in. thanks
mike


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*"Race Nights"*



bean's my hero said:


> Tracy,
> 
> 5:30 on Practice nights and 5:00 on race nights
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Jimmy,

What time will racing start on race nights? Will there be 3 qualifiers and a main? Just askin cuz I wont make it till 6:30 on race nights,(or practice nights for that matter) Cuz of work.


----------



## uspancarchamps

whynot said:


> Dan,
> Can you post some pics of the kind of car you guys are talking about racing.Just curious to see if it is something I would be interested in. thanks
> mike


10th and 12th scale pan cars (oval and road course):

(10th scale pan cars)

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=1279800

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=1279802

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=1279815


(12th scale pan cars)

http://www.nomac.nl/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=36&pos=19


http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/snow2006/327.jpg

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/snow2006/326.jpg


(10th and 12th scale oval pan cars)

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/snow2006/311.jpg

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/snow2006/159.jpg

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/snow2006/313.jpg

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/snow2006/294.jpg


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Tuesday Racing*



Mr-Tamiya said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> What time will racing start on race nights? Will there be 3 qualifiers and a main? Just askin cuz I wont make it till 6:30 on race nights,(or practice nights for that matter) Cuz of work.


Jay,

We'll start the qualifying at 6:30. If things go like last summer, we should be able to knock out 3 rounds and the mains. Hopefully, our attendence this summer is a little better, but that might require us to drop to only two qualifiers and the main. We would like to get you all out by 11 or so.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Goetz said:


> Jay,
> 
> We'll start the qualifying at 6:30. If things go like last summer, we should be able to knock out 3 rounds and the mains. Hopefully, our attendence this summer is a little better, but that might require us to drop to only two qualifiers and the main. We would like to get you all out by 11 or so.


Thanks Chris, Traffic isnt usually too bad going east at that time, I should be able to make 6:30 without a hitch, 15.00 race 10.00 for practice correct?


----------



## Medved

*Pan Car*

Thanks USPANCAR, I was awat all weekend. Whynot I will have my car there tuesday night, for practice.

dan


----------



## uspancarchamps

Anytime amigo. I think if we tried this, it could work. I see you have a fair sized 12th scale community at that track so Id say if we went for this, you guys would be a frontrunner for one of the 10 onroad sites (I talked with a friend of mine and he suggested 20 sites, 10 of which would qualify onroad and 10 oval)


----------



## Doorman

Goetz said:


> Jay,
> 
> We'll start the qualifying at 6:30. If things go like last summer, we should be able to knock out 3 rounds and the mains. Hopefully, our attendence this summer is a little better, but that might require us to drop to only two qualifiers and the main. We would like to get you all out by 11 or so.


Chris,

I would suggest taking a racer survey before we start racing on how many quailfiers. I know last year there was some concerns of the late race nights and ppl having to work the next day. I would hate for ppl to lose interest for that reason. It personally won't affect me because I have the night off.
Just a thought. I will be there regardless.
You could always run more cars in a heat and save time there also.

Tracy


----------



## rctazmanmc

Hey Chris - Jim...

When will you have the schedule updated? Also what days are practice - I do not remember? You guys going to do any advertising or promotions to get more people out to the track?

As for qualifiers and last nights I am with chris / jim on cutting back since I have to be in at 6am to work and have an hour or more drive back and would like to get back by midnight or earlier. I do not think it will hamper the turn-out any since it is getting top the summer time.

Jay - gonna pit with me since Team Balls is behind the wall unless things changed?

Sleeper is coming back!

mc


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,

Just a quick reminder that tomorrow night will be our first Tuesday evening event of the summer. It will be a practice night. Next Tuesday will be a race night. Doors will open at 5:30 on Practice nights and 5:00 on race nights. If you have any question just post them here. 

Thanks,
Jim

PS: The schedule will be updated soon but every Tuesday we will be there for some kind of event.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rctazmanmc said:


> Hey Chris - Jim...
> 
> You guys going to do any advertising or promotions to get more people out to the track?
> 
> mc


Yup. We are always thinking of ways to make our place as enjoyable as possible. They don't always make it out, but my goal is definitely to see more and more smiles at the track.  Sometimes I get a little out of hand trying, but it's all well intentioned. I swear!  

We are talking of having some structured classes on practice nights geared toward solving the mysteries of effectively building, understanding, and setting up the equipment. I can't tell you the difference in "wheeling" a car that works, versus "managing" a car that...well... doesn't. 

Being an integral part of the operations here at The Gate, I have received more than a fair amount of questions that range from basic to not so, on any given outing. Sometimes a one sentence answer just doesn't suffice and, therefore, isn't a good answer at all. I hate that. I hate the thought that we aren't as helpful as we can be. 

I think setting aside a chunk of time to devote to questions and explanations will be a great step forward for all of us. And it just makes sense that this occur durring practice, instead of in the middle of a qualifying round. No? 

I want to get some opinions from a few of you tomorrow to qualify the value of this proposition. It will be structured so that it's maybe an hour or so at the beginning of each practice over the summer (6 times total). Each session will be intended cover one of the basic fundamentals and will end with a Q and A session until we agree to hit the track. 

I hope there will be at least a handfull of racers that will see this as beneficial to being able to further enjoy the hobby. There are few things worse than being defeated by your own equipment! We want to make that a thing of the past for everyone who cares enough about this to be out practicing! :thumbsup: 

Details to follow...


----------



## mypro4racer

how much are parma alfa bodies at the gate . i have never ran at the gate but would like to come out but because of working i will never be able to come on a race tuesday because i work 3rd shift and have to be there by 10:30 pm . so my schedule never fits in i guess and it sucks . and no one on the track till 6:30 isn't going to work out at all for me since i would have to leave like around 8:45 to 9 to be at home to get ready for work and be there on time. this sucks even more because i just bought a ft tc3 and a tc4 that i am going to have to get rid of now . oh well . i'm sure nobody wants to hear my 2 cents anyways


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rctazmanmc said:


> Jay - gonna pit with me since Team Balls is behind the wall unless things changed?
> 
> Sleeper is coming back!
> 
> mc


Sure no problem!


----------



## bean's my hero

MyPro4racer, 

Alfa's are $21.00. I think with your work schedule yo should still be able to come out on practice nights. Practice is from 5:30 till 10:00. You can hit the track as soon as you wank through the door if you wanted to. You should be able to get 4 or five packs in by 9:00. As for on a race night it might be tuff. Doors open at 5:00 and there is practice until 6:30 then we start racing. You would probably be able to get qualifing in and miss the mains. Tomorrow night is practice come on out. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Looks like I may have to trash the first night of practice! Some issues with work I may not be able to avoid, but will be there for the first Race!!!!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Ray- I found you a good car...."Tamiya 415 with spare parts and yok front diff: $250" Its on the Platinum forum....
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Whoops, I'm not Jim. :0


----------



## Medved

Pete and myself will be there, going to run the pan car.

dan


----------



## losidude44857

http://www.teamlosi.com/jrxs-page/whos-hot%20index.htm
Check out Paul!!!
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

bean's my hero said:


> Whoops, I'm not Jim. :0


That's right, you are Sabotage!:freak:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Let's Do It. Now.*

Alright. It's a new season. And that deserves a new layout. What? Yes, you heard me. Come on out and get acquainted with it. It won't hurt a bit.  

It's going to be a fun summer.... I can feel it...:freak: 

- Troy << That's not my real name.


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> - Troy << That's not my real name.


That must be your stage name.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Practice*

Hey,

It's been brought to my attention that everyone is interpreting our proposal for the classes on practice night somewhat differently. I'll be brief.

- Right now it is just an idea, but a fairly developed one.
- If it happens, it will be purely optional and voluntary to attend.
- It will likely occur at the beginning of practice, but will not affect the track or those who opt to ignore it. 

*The bottom line is that this may be additional to the usual routine, and both the doors, and the track, will be open for practice promptly at 5:30 on the scheduled days.* 

If we start up some sessions it will be up to you to decide whether your time is better spent in discussion or on the drivers' stand. :thumbsup: Whatever the decision turns out to be, we want to be able to help. 

Lata,

- Malcolm << also not my birth name.


----------



## McSmooth

Based on some of the recent posts made in this thread, the shenanigans that took place on the microphone at the Grand Finale, and most notably the desire to wear the pink cowboy hat.....

Maybe a high school kid (or a convicted felon going for his GED) out there could do a research paper of the long-term effects of Paragon on one's psyche. Mr. Goetz would make a pretty fine test subject.

:roll: :lol: :jest:


----------



## ZOOOOM

*SG1's Baby*

Wayne and Tina are the proud parents of a 6 lb 13 oz. 21 in. long baby boy.

Born Sunday night. Travis James is the name.

Mother and baby are both doing well.


Congrats to them


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Congrats Wayne and Tina, and welcome into the world Travis!!!!! Could he be the 2015 US indoor Champs TQ and Winner in 12th stock? HMMMMMMMMMM only time will tell!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Stuck at work !!!!!!1 no practice for me! man work sucks!


----------



## Brian Rice

*New Layout*

We'll be racing next Tuesday, April 26th on a fun, fast new layout!!! Thanks to Seaball for donating his time and effort. The track is fast and flowing, with one slow section and uses most of the carpet. There are even a few places to pass! Great job Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Will we have a 1/18th scale truck class? Any jumps for the track? I will have my 12 scale ready for Tues....and could bring my truck!


----------



## uspancarchamps

Medved said:


> Pete and myself will be there, going to run the pan car.
> 
> dan


 Medved YG E-mail


----------



## insaneriders

*18t*



Micro_Racer said:


> Will we have a 1/18th scale truck class? Any jumps for the track? I will have my 12 scale ready for Tues....and could bring my truck!


I,ll bring my 18T, I think Jeff Morgan has the jumps. I believe Goetz said as long as 3 show up we can start a class.

Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

I'm BAAacck!! Is my Losi here yet?


----------



## Brian Rice

rayhuang said:


> I'm BAAacck!! Is my Losi here yet?



Do you have internet withdrawal? I would imagine that you are shaking from not posting in a week!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Brian Rice said:


> Do you have internet withdrawal? I would imagine that you are shaking from not posting in a week!!!!


lol-I DID check my e-mail via my cell phone once while waiting for Animal KIngdom to open, but I was actually looking for a very important e-mail to come in.


----------



## mypro4racer

can somebody up here help me with a shock oil , piston , spring combo for the fk05 to begin with . thanks .


----------



## losidude44857

Mike Peterson would be willing to help you with setup...LOL
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> Mike Peterson would be willing to help you with setup...LOL
> -Buddy


He is so difficult to get ahold of. I mean how many times has he been to The Gate? Like three times, maybe? 

The Hand has a great setup on his car. I thought it was Losi 50wt front/Hudy 30wt rear, with fixed pistons. I don't know the hole count though.

Buddy, is your car together yet? Call me.


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey everyone,


Just a reminder we will be racing this Tuesday. Doors will be open at 5:00pm and racing will begin around 6:30pm. As for the mini trucks bring them out we will have a couple of jumps and if you'd like you can bring jumps of your own too. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Anyone else lose power due to a foot of snow in APRIL?? Funny-while vegging in the hotel last week after another sunny and 80 degree day-I caught a show on global warming.......

Tuesday night-gonna be there!! I cannot wait.

btw-the Twister is taken it to the Hand, Mike Peterson, San-fran and all the rest. Count on it!! :lol:


----------



## Doorman

Ray, 

We finally made it back to the Gate!
I think I spent more time talking to everyone then I did on the track.
Joneser was cracking me up telling me different stories all night.
Felt good to be back to the Southgate Speed Plant!
Look forward to seeing you this week.
Stop by and chat if you get the chance.
I'll try to do the same.

Tracy


----------



## rayhuang

Tracy,

It will be good to see you again. I am pumped for some racing tomorrow night. On the track and bench racing too. HOpefully the turnout will be large enough to allow some time between rounds to chat.

Ray


----------



## chubsrugby

The Twister calls out Peterson! Wow what will Peterson do.....I think the guy's dead for all I know.....Maybe never to return.......


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Put me down on for tomorrows race Jmmy or chris, I wont get there till just about 6:30 depending on traffic, Stock touring please thanks


----------



## Medved

*The return of Mog*

There is racing after marrage! Dave Mog is scheduled to return to the "Gate" tomorrow. Don't miss this special apperance!

the X-Ray is nearly completed. I just need to install electronics. I will bring to the gate just for comments on building, etc. It's maiden run will be next week. See you all tomorrow.

Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Medved said:


> There is racing after marrage! See you all tomorrow.
> 
> Pete


Yeah-there is-its just comes with a heavier price tag.


----------



## Micro_Racer

rayhuang said:


> Yeah-there is-its just comes with a heavier price tag.


AMEN BROTHER --- AMEN :lol:


----------



## rayhuang

OK guys-I packed up my Speedmerchant Speed Spec sedan, two bodies (Parma Opel Astra, Frewer POrsche GT), a JR 8450 Digital servo, Blue aluminum Speedmerchant hop-ups, Jaco Purple fronts and BSR pink rears (should be dialed on tires for carpet) to sell tonight. COme by my pit to take a look. All it needs is an axle from any 1/10th scale oval car-like an Associated 10L.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

I have heard great things about Chris latest layout we all get to race on first time tonight. Check out this layout too from the LRP masters race. Blue carpet!! Awesome layout though.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

weird how there are spaces in the boards and its almost totally square! I think the blue carpet is sweet, easier to see the groove! Looks super sweet though. see ya' all tonight


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice job on the new layout! Can't wait to get the trucks out on the jumps!


----------



## rayhuang

I agree-layout rocks. It isnt easy-it keeps you busy-but it flows well everywhere. Definately easy to lose tenths in every corner by just being a little offline or just nt committing to the turn in point.

Yeah-I see an RC18t rtr in my future Micro!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Sweet night of racing was fun
thanks


----------



## rayhuang

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Sweet night of racing was fun
> thanks


 3-heats (4 for the Touring B), Mains, practice, time between rounds and out early. Not a shabby job-thanks Jimmy and crew.

Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson

Yes Tuesday was fun. I had not been out racing in awhile, see everyone in two weeks!


----------



## chubsrugby

Peterson? Where the heck have you been? One day were gona meet, and it's not going to be pretty. Will see who's better. Wise vs. Peterson.....vs Roger Horwitz!


----------



## Micro_Racer

When will J-Lap get updated with the first Summer race?


----------



## rayhuang

Michael-I too would like to see them. Something happened to the software when they dumped the hard drive and reloaded windows-I THINK. SInce then they havent been able to upload the results to Jlap. Well bug Aaron to get on that issue next time hes at the track.


----------



## Medved

*X-Ray*

Just about done! Should be ready for some track time on Tuesday. Does anyone have a spare body I can borrow for the X-Ray? I bought a new body, but it won't be ready by Tuesday!

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Brian Rice

Pete,

One color paint jobs are wonderful these days!


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey guys, just thought Id let you know that I talked to some friends and we want to get pan car rolling on the local club level so if you want to be a part of something big next year, and you want some help on how to make it happen email my bud Brad Davis at [email protected] (he doesn't want me giving out his personal email because he got loaded with spam on his last one when he gave it out)


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-I might have a body you can thrash under my pit table. I know there are two or three Alfas of mine under there.

Ray


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Pete,I should have one that would be good enough to use,Ill bring it with me tues.
Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey sorry practice is out for me again tuesday but will be there next race day! Wayne if you read this call me.


----------



## rayhuang

Danny-YGPM. DOH-you dont have PM-OK-YOu got e-mail...lol


----------



## Medved

*Body*

Thanks all.

If you have a body ready, I may use it. Dave Usnik gave me a new painted body, but I am thinking I will use that on race day next week.

The car is 95%, no body, reciever needs to be mounted and wires tinned and trimmed. Droop, caster, camber also need to be adjusted. All stuff to be done at the track!

I hope to get there on time to give me plenty of time to get the car track worthy.

C-ya Later . . .


----------



## blewer

Ray, 

The TCS results are finally posted at WoH. :thumbsup: How can I be fast like you?? 

Sean


----------



## rayhuang

blewer said:


> Ray,
> 
> The TCS results are finally posted at WoH. :thumbsup: How can I be fast like you??
> 
> Sean


 HA-I was lucky in GT2-but what a race to catch up in the last two minutes--man thats good memories!!!! Now F1-I had the car-I just blew it-chalk it up to inexperience on rubber tires.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Dan Medved-I might have a wide pan car like yours on the way soon. AE10L2-GTP body. Lets ask the guys in stock if they woud let us run 4 cell 19t against them or 6-cell stock. I dont think these cars are fast enough (boring) 4-cell stock.

I wont run the car that often-but it will be cool to have one-I wanted one for a long time. Maybe your bro could borrow it to run against you-or Usnik.... Old school BRAT!!!

Not to mention I have been itching to put 6-cells in it and 7 or 8 turn and just let-er-rip. Or let Blackstock wheel it. Bet it could set a laptime no other car athe Gate could match. This is the class that the Pros back in the day said was too fast (6-cell mod). Imagine it now with GP3300 and a modern mod motor.


----------



## CypressMidWest

I've seen it. It's absolutely SICK!!! 0-30 MPH times as quick, or quicker, than 1/8th scalers. Blackstock can probably still do it, He's not that old yet LOL!!! 



rayhuang said:


> Dan Medved-I might have a wide pan car like yours on the way soon. AE10L2-GTP body. Lets ask the guys in stock if they woud let us run 4 cell 19t against them or 6-cell stock. I dont think these cars are fast enough (boring) 4-cell stock.
> 
> I wont run the car that often-but it will be cool to have one-I wanted one for a long time. Maybe your bro could borrow it to run against you-or Usnik.... Old school BRAT!!!
> 
> Not to mention I have been itching to put 6-cells in it and 7 or 8 turn and just let-er-rip. Or let Blackstock wheel it. Bet it could set a laptime no other car athe Gate could match. This is the class that the Pros back in the day said was too fast (6-cell mod). Imagine it now with GP3300 and a modern mod motor.


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> Dan Medved-I might have a wide pan car like yours on the way soon. AE10L2-GTP body. Lets ask the guys in stock if they woud let us run 4 cell 19t against them or 6-cell stock. I dont think these cars are fast enough (boring) 4-cell stock.
> 
> I wont run the car that often-but it will be cool to have one-I wanted one for a long time. Maybe your bro could borrow it to run against you-or Usnik.... Old school BRAT!!!
> 
> Not to mention I have been itching to put 6-cells in it and 7 or 8 turn and just let-er-rip. Or let Blackstock wheel it. Bet it could set a laptime no other car athe Gate could match. This is the class that the Pros back in the day said was too fast (6-cell mod). Imagine it now with GP3300 and a modern mod motor.


Ray,

If you ever drive it make sure to look at the end of the staight and then pull the trigger. Many places still run them as 190mm pan cars with 19t motors and 4-cells. Anything with 6-cells will just beat up the tires becasue of the weight. I remember asking Cyrul about them at the Minreg and he said the best thing they did was drop the class as it was insane fast and more out of controled speed then actual handling. 

To but things into prespective with the 4-cell 6-cell thing. At the outdoor Nats at Speedworld was the last time 12th stock 6-cell was ran and if I remember correctly it was about a lap slower then 4-cell mod.


----------



## rayhuang

WOW-Now i GOTTA get it!!! Holy moly cow-1/8th scale performance on the rug- Thats hilarious-look at the end of the straight and pull the trigger.

Well-lets hope modern tire tech will allow the car to turn at end of straight. I am sure 4-cell with a low wind will be a blast too. 6-cell-insane. 

Ray


----------



## rjvk

Ray,
a friend of mine raced 6 cell pan cars about a year or so ago down in Georgia on an asphalt track (fernando Gordinho's). His car was faster than the 1/8 cars on that track. It is a bit small for 1/8 though.


----------



## rayhuang

I am slobbering thinking about the speed. DC UL 8 turn, IB3800's, YIkes-the speed trip I am on might only last one lap-but man-oh-man-if its as fast as you guys say.......it Will be worth it.

If the deal goes through-I am getting it for next to nothing and all I need to run it is a servo, rec. and ESC. Its got mod motors, nice P35 body, tires........


----------



## Brian Rice

Just what you need Ray.... another type of car!


----------



## rayhuang

Rice-did you ever race 1/10th 6-cell pan cars?


----------



## Medved

*1/10 Pan*

What is the hot ticket? I have an expence reimbursment comming! Maybe there will be some additional $$$ after getting the Mini Truck.

Bigger is Better!


----------



## rayhuang

Medved said:


> What is the hot ticket? I have an expence reimbursment comming! Maybe there will be some additional $$$ after getting the Mini Truck.
> 
> Bigger is Better!


 I just traded/bought a used Associated 10L2 with a P35 body, 14 pairs of tires, three axles, 2-mod motors (older) and spares cheap on rctech for sale forums. I also just saw another 10L2 with two bodies, lots of tires go for a lot more-about $110.00-which is still cheap. Keep an eye on ebay and the for sale forums. Theres new ones every few weeks.


----------



## uspancarchamps

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=145 Now these are some knowledgeable pan car racers. If they can't answer your question, it ain't worth askin!


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> WOW-Now i GOTTA get it!!! Holy moly cow-1/8th scale performance on the rug- Thats hilarious-look at the end of the straight and pull the trigger.
> 
> Well-lets hope modern tire tech will allow the car to turn at end of straight. I am sure 4-cell with a low wind will be a blast too. 6-cell-insane.
> 
> Ray


Ray,

They used Magenta fronts and Pink rears back then...


----------



## uspancarchamps

Medved said:


> What is the hot ticket? I have an expence reimbursment comming! Maybe there will be some additional $$$ after getting the Mini Truck.
> 
> Bigger is Better!


 http://search.ebay.com/associated-rc10l_W0QQsofocusZbsQQsbrftogZ1QQfromZR10QQsojsZ1QQsatitleZassociatedQ20rc10l*QQsacatZ-1QQcatrefZC6QQa6Z-24QQa23718Z-24QQa25263Z-24QQa39Z-24QQa10244Z-24QQgcsZ1400QQpfidZ1701QQreqtypeZ1QQpfmodeZ1QQalistZa6Q2Ca23718Q2Ca25263Q2Ca39Q2Ca10244Q2Ca3801QQpf_queryZassociatedQ20rc10lQQsargnZ-1QQsaslcZ2QQsadisZ200QQfposZQ5AIPQ2FPostalQQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQfsopZ1QQfsooZ1QQcoactionZcompareQQcopagenumZ1QQcoentrypageZsearch Here is a good start...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Rice-did you ever race 1/10th 6-cell pan cars?


Hey Ray, I dont know about Brian, but I did (6 cell 10th and 12th) back in the mid to late 80's in Connecticut at Wallingford indoor raceway, Tossolini was a regualr there before he was popular(he was kickin A** back then too) It was on an indoor Tri-Oval asphalt track(talk about eating foam tires!) Most people back then on asphalt there had there cars equiped with "Advanced" rubber tires and Mini Mag aluminum rims. It was sick and insanely FAST!!!!! i have seen carbon fiber and fiberglass splinter like balsa wood on some impacts at those speeds. I am sure the king of wing(Bud) could tell ya some stories from the whiporwill days! i think the 12th scales were a touch faster but didnt handle the speed as well due to there size.You will have fun! I would like to put one on carpet and see what its like. I might still have my old 10L somewhere.


----------



## Medved

*X-Ray is awsome*

Joneser,

Thanks for the use of the lid! How was it being chased by your own body? I have to agree with everyone who said that I would be happy with the ride. The X-Ray was very easy to drive. I still have some adjustments, very minor at that, but if it stays consistant, it will be well worth the money! 

See you guys next week.

Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Tracy-thanks for stopping out last night and running with us. And of course thanks a ton for the loan of the sway bar parts. I'll return or replace with new. I wont be at the Gate till the 24th-so if you need them before then-e-mail me your address and I'll mail them back to you.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Doorman

Ray, What a great time we had last night! We are livin' the "Good old days!"
Thankyou for the parts bag also. I got to look at them this morning. Good stuff!
The borrowed parts are not important right now. I have what I need, and I am going to race the 12th scale this summer.

Need to also thank Joneser for the chance to drive his X-Ray. I would have to put that car on my "To do" list.
The nice thing was, he let me drive it right after he set the benchmark in your practice quailfier. Class act!

I should see everybody next week and then I have a schedule change for the following week I believe. (?)

Talk to you soon!
Tracy


----------



## uspancarchamps

I think it'd be great to see 10th scale pan road course on the rug there. That would be some great racing action, and besides, club racing is where interest in a class grows


----------



## rayhuang

Danny-its official-I sent off my mod motors in trade for the Pan car. I have everything I need to run it just collecting dust in the basement. So I can get it on the track anytime.

The insane speed runs will be a practice night thing-probably best to be run with no other cars on the track-for there sake-not mine. :lol:

I plan on running 19t sedan or stock 12th most of the summer-so we can run these in stock sedan or Mod sedan if there is enough cars. Tang, Markovich and others have them too. Maybe we can convice them to come out one night.

Ray


----------



## TangTester

Yikes, 10th pan car. I am not sure I am ready to do that again....It scared me the last time.


----------



## Medved

*1/10*

Be affraid . . . be very affraid! Just kidding

Actually 1/10 has the speed of touring, with out all of the "adjusments" which a touring car has. 

In touring, a novice or even a an seasoned driver can easily "tune" their car right out of the "A" main. It's just my opinion.

I'll have to see if Danny has any more parts to put a second car together!

Later,
Pete


----------



## Medved

*1/10 Pan*

maybe this is the class that we bump up to:

6 minutes.


----------



## uspancarchamps

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2565&item=5973677853&rd=1 This is one of those vintage jobbers, but if you search Ebay, you will find some pretty good deals on 10th scale pan car chassis, you can get RC10L2s at Tower Hobbies or if you have a hobby shop onsite, you can order direct from Associated. We'd LIKE to get a lot of the other companies who made pan cars back in the day to give the class another go


----------



## Micro_Racer

This could be a cool class....if things can stay cheap -- but we all know that is NOT possible, just ask the mini cooper class at HT


----------



## Doorman

*Micro_Racer?*

Micro- How is the work progressing on your 12th scale coming?

Are you going to race it next week? Hope so!
The week following, (practice) I have a work schedule change and will have to miss a week. Hate that!!

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Micro_Racer said:


> This could be a cool class....if things can stay cheap -- but we all know that is NOT possible, just ask the mini cooper class at HT


Hey now, my cooper except for oil shocks was bone stock LOL. they couldnt keep them on there wheels as fast as the others where going. When i threw the 19turn init it was stupid! but fun!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Doorman said:


> Micro- How is the work progressing on your 12th scale coming?
> 
> Are you going to race it next week? Hope so!
> The week following, (practice) I have a work schedule change and will have to miss a week. Hate that!!
> 
> Talk to you soon.
> Tracy


Good...I will be at the track on the 10th...


----------



## rayhuang

Micro_Racer said:


> This could be a cool class....if things can stay cheap -- but we all know that is NOT possible, just ask the mini cooper class at HT



I believe it-but on the bright side-theres even less to hop-up on these than on a 12th scale. Lowered pod plates is about all there is to change on them. I might run a threaded TC3 as my center shock-but I dont know if that counts as a hop-up-lol

Tang-come on out one night this summer and well run Expert stock BRP and pan car.


----------



## rayhuang

uspancarchamps said:


> http://search.ebay.com/associated-rc10l_W0QQsofocusZbsQQsbrftogZ1QQfromZR10QQsojsZ1QQsatitleZassociatedQ20rc10l*QQsacatZ-1QQcatrefZC6QQa6Z-24QQa23718Z-24QQa25263Z-24QQa39Z-24QQa10244Z-24QQgcsZ1400QQpfidZ1701QQreqtypeZ1QQpfmodeZ1QQalistZa6Q2Ca23718Q2Ca25263Q2Ca39Q2Ca10244Q2Ca3801QQpf_queryZassociatedQ20rc10lQQsargnZ-1QQsaslcZ2QQsadisZ200QQfposZQ5AIPQ2FPostalQQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQfsopZ1QQfsooZ1QQcoactionZcompareQQcopagenumZ1QQcoentrypageZsearch Here is a good start...


Not too shabby-a $10 race car. I like the body-looks like a sauber mercedes.


----------



## Medved

*Pan Car*

My Toyota GT1 pan car is ready for paint. I put some (old 6-cells)together I will run them tuesday night.

Dan


----------



## Medved

*Tuesday Night Racing*

Hey all.

I had a good time last night. The X-Ray worked well. I still need to make some changes to the setup, or I should say, I need to get it to the setup everyone else is running.

I think that if it wouldn't have been for driver error, I would have been able to break into 25 laps, more than once.

All in all, very impressed with the car so far. Very driveable, and very predictable.

Later,
Pete


----------



## chubsrugby

Pete is the MAN! missed having you in the main! I would also like to say sorry for how slowly things went tues.....I will hope to be more prepared next time we race....OH CRAP I WONT BE HERE!!!!!!! Well see you all next tues for pratice, lata
Mike Peterwisensteen III


----------



## uspancarchamps

There still an interest in gettin pan classes going again? Like I said before, my pal Brad is the one with the answers [email protected]


----------



## Medved

*Dude*



chubsrugby said:


> Pete is the MAN! missed having you in the main! I would also like to say sorry for how slowly things went tues.....I will hope to be more prepared next time we race....OH CRAP I WONT BE HERE!!!!!!! Well see you all next tues for pratice, lata
> Mike Peterwisensteen III


Mike, . . . I was huntin' you down! Amazing that in the last round of qualifing, I don't think anyone pasted anyone! Other than Jimmy getting joneser, and ALMOST getting me! On the clock, Mike, Me and Jones were less than 1 second apart! Sweet!

For the first time out racing the car, I have to say I was very pleased. After I get some new tires, (other than the double purples) I was running all around, a new body, the correct shocks, sway bar installed, perhaps a new motor, and some batteries a little newer than what I did have, (my good packs were broken up for my 1/12 scale), I think I will be in good shape!  Oh, I also have to fix the front diff!

Or, maybe it's all down hill from here! 

Anyway, I plan to be at the track next week for practice but I don't know for sure. It really depends on how far I get with my repairs.

Later,
Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

HOws it going boys? Chillin in China right now. Pete-sounds like your rolling with the XRay. Now we just need you to try an L4-lol

Take care all and dont get too fast before I get home,
Ray


----------



## Medved

*Pan car*

Ray, I burned up a motor w/the pan car the other night, it looked like a real GTP car w/a blown motor! I had fun with it. 

dan


----------



## rayhuang

Dan-the guy I bought the car from may or may not have sent my car out-YET. Kind of sucks-but oh well-I did my part! HOpefuly hes sent it.

Ray


----------



## 10/10

Jimmy, can you shoot me an email. holla.

[email protected]


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Hey Dan are you using 4 or 6 cells in the pan car? I may show Tuesday with mine.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Have you guys been able to upload to the JLap site?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

The motor smoke was sweet! it did look real, he pulled over and slowed to a smoking stop! Awesome! Hey guys had another funn ight of racing, thanks


----------



## uspancarchamps

If your car doesn't show ray, I hope you take that guy through all 13 circles of hell until he either gives you your money back or your car, or he gets arrested for fraud.


----------



## rayhuang

Don and Dan-if we run 4-cell-I really think we should run 19t or a modified motor. If we run stock-6-cells. 

HOws it hangin in Cleveland? Getting spoiled here. Bought a pair of leather casual shoes-$118. Thats $118 rmb-in US dollars thats a whopping $14.  
Ray


----------



## Medved

*Tires*



rayhuang said:


> Don and Dan-if we run 4-cell-I really think we should run 19t or a modified motor. If we run stock-6-cells.
> 
> HOws it hangin in Cleveland? Getting spoiled here. Bought a pair of leather casual shoes-$118. Thats $118 rmb-in US dollars thats a whopping $14.
> Ray


Ray, sounds like a bargin on shoes. How much for a set of R/C tires! 

Have a safe trip!

Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-well-they have a JOrdan f1 remote control car with battery and charger and pistol grip radio in the toy and school supply store here on the island for about $10.00us. I almost bought it-lol

Ray


----------



## Medved

*Tomorrow*

Who is comming out tomorrow? I am going to Columbus this week, and I don't know for sure what my schedule is, or if I will have time to race/practice. 

It is just practice, correct?

Let me know.

Pete


----------



## Brian Rice

Pete,

Yes it is "just practice" this week. I think it would be worth your time to make a trip to the track tomorrow. You can work out the little details with the new car!


----------



## bean's my hero

Brina your KO wheel unit is here!

Jim


----------



## Brian Rice

I can only assume that you are referring to me!?! :freak:  

If so.... I'll get it tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*I Wonder*

Who will be this week's K.O.P.?


----------



## bean's my hero

King James seems to be a popular answer in Cleveland!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

bean's my hero said:


> King James


:jest: That's awesome!


----------



## Medved

*Practice*



Brian Rice said:


> Pete,
> 
> Yes it is "just practice" this week. I think it would be worth your time to make a trip to the track tomorrow. You can work out the little details with the new car!


Brian,

Unfortunately, I haven't done any work on the car. It's still in my pit box in the garage, so a trip tomorrow to try to get in it shape doesn't sound that appealing to me at the moment.

I have to leave early Wednesday moring, around 5 a.m. to get to Columbus in the morning. So a late night tomorrow isn't going to happen. Plus I have to pack for a few days since I wont be back until Friday night.

Next week, I'll probably run 1/12, while the X-Ray is being worked on. Just running out of time during the week. Just doens't seem to be enought time to do everything I want.

Later
Pete


----------



## joneser

Pete does not want to work out the little details....he runs better with the wrong tires, loose diff, no swaybar.....etc. The day Pete shows up with a car that is prepared is the day we better watch out. Or maybe this is bizzaro world and he is better with a Pile!


----------



## Doorman

*There's an x-ray in the future!!*

Joneser,

Do you have a working e-mail?
I have e-mailed you twice in as many weeks.

I won't be able to get back to the track this week as I have stowed away in 
Ray H's luggage and went to China with him.
Naw!! I had a schedule change at work.
Should see everybody next week to race. Can't wait!!

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Medved

*Complement*



joneser said:


> Pete does not want to work out the little details....he runs better with the wrong tires, loose diff, no swaybar.....etc. The day Pete shows up with a car that is prepared is the day we better watch out. Or maybe this is bizzaro world and he is better with a Pile!


Joneser, Thanks for the complement . . . I think. 

In all honesty, I do want to get the details worked out. I just don't enjoy working on the cars any more, like some do. I would much rather just be the wheel man. That is one reason why 1/12 and Pan cars are more appealing to me. Less maintance.

I might stop by the track, but I won't be running tonight. 

Later,
Pete


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Yeah no practice for me either tonight gotta love work! Nor will i make the next race day, going camping, unless it rains! I am tired of chasing I gotta get there on a regular schedule so i can get up there with wise, jonser, blystone, pete, and others!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Yeah no practice for me either tonight gotta love work! Nor will i make the next race day, going camping, unless it rains! I am tired of chasing I gotta get there on a regular schedule so i can get up there with wise, jonser, blystone, pete, and others!!!!


were you able to cut my tires? If you don't make the next race, can I pick them up from you?

thanks,
Michael


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*K.o.p.*

K.O.P. is on the line tonight. Get prepared or be shown the door! :wave:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Micro_Racer said:


> were you able to cut my tires? If you don't make the next race, can I pick them up from you?
> 
> thanks,
> Michael


Yeah, If you have Jeff jecmans number call him to and tell him i will have them at hobbytown he can pick them up there tomorrow evening as well as yours Micro. I didnt forget about ya!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Goetz said:


> K.O.P. is on the line tonight. Get prepared or be shown the door! :wave:


not to sound ignorant, I work with acronyms all day in the airline industry but what is K.O.P. ????:freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Yeah, If you have Jeff jecmans number call him to and tell him i will have them at hobbytown he can pick them up there tomorrow evening as well as yours Micro. I didnt forget about ya!


I don't have Jeff's number, but I am sure he could get them to me next Tuesday, or I can swing by HobbyTown and grab them...Thanks


----------



## RBLove

Just dropping in to say Hi to everyone at "THE GATE". Can't wait for fall to get back up there..................


C-ya,
Rob Love


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Hot Hot Heat*



Mr-Tamiya said:


> not to sound ignorant, I work with acronyms all day in the airline industry but what is K.O.P. ????:freak:


K.O.P. = Charles Blystone.


----------



## losidude44857

Ha, what did you guys run the in the second heat, times wise?
-Buddy


----------



## Brian Rice

25 5:04


----------



## losidude44857

Nice...
Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Not nice enough. Oh.


----------



## Brian Rice

I agree!

I might have to visit Jimmy's House O' Horsepower for $2 next time.


----------



## windix60

I heard jimmy put Mabuchi brushes in the motor he did for Goetz. Hey Wise do you have any Dental Floss. I know Chris tried showing us some last night??????????? K.O.P King Of PIMPS or is that King Of Practice or is that King Of Punishment? We know Buddy likes Punishment.


----------



## chubsrugby

*K.O.P. Buddy Blystone the new king?*

Wise goes 5:05 twice and a 5:07, Jones went 5:03 I believe? Bean thanks for the help the car was so much smoother! Good luck to all running next tues, I'll be back in a week to shoot for K.O.P.


----------



## Roger Horowitz

*Give it up*

King of Practice? Who ever heard of such a thing. I don't think you can WIN practice!  You guys are a real hoot. Really, now. You make me appreciate my home track more and more.  

What's next? T-Shirts and Stickers? "Oh, come race with me... blah, blah." I think your "pride" is about more than R/C racing.... 

- Rog


----------



## uspancarchamps

Medved said:


> Brian,
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't done any work on the car. It's still in my pit box in the garage, so a trip tomorrow to try to get in it shape doesn't sound that appealing to me at the moment.
> 
> I have to leave early Wednesday moring, around 5 a.m. to get to Columbus in the morning. So a late night tomorrow isn't going to happen. Plus I have to pack for a few days since I wont be back until Friday night.
> 
> Next week, I'll probably run 1/12, while the X-Ray is being worked on. Just running out of time during the week. Just doens't seem to be enought time to do everything I want.
> 
> Later
> Pete


 SO you made any more runs with the 10th pan recently?


----------



## windix60

ROG,
There are other forums you can comment on. Please stay out of ours!!! This is a friendly racing atmosphere. We do not need comments from you all I have to say is Put up or shut up. Till you start making races and practice stay out.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

WOW-that's mean.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Hey Guys, The Rog is a good friend of mine, I think you should leave him alone...I'd like to be alone with him.......Ooops.....that sliped, Me and Rog race at the same track, and were A main drivers! Don't make us come down to the GATE and Crush you guys! You guys suck so bad, you don't even post your results anymore! To afraid to let the world know how slow you are!
Mike Peterson IV
Sponcers:
Snickers-Pepsi-Mcdonalds-Longhorn-BigBoy-Arbys-TacoBell-KitKat-M&M's-Mars-Local 310 Labor-PizzaHut-Subway-BadBoy Entainment-Cosco-SnoopDog-GiantEagle-MTV-If your still reading this....your dumb!


----------



## rayhuang

*KOP=The Twister!!*



cball-did you get those motors dialed in for me yet? I'll need them to run with you big boys.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> *KOP=The Twister!!*
> 
> cball-did you get those motors dialed in for me yet? I'll need them to run with you big boys.
> 
> Ray


Yeah, but I'm not the guy that should be doing anyone's motors right now. Automatic deduction of 2-3 Watts of power across the board if I rebuild your motor! Hahaha. Man, I tell ya. It's an absolute mystery why I'll have a spell of good builds, then nothing. Right now, there is magic in Jimmy's lathe. I witnessed the most bizarre occurrence recently.... I can't tell anyone about it, or my credibility will take a serious hit. Ha!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Thumbsupsky*

Also, we will begin posting the results to the J-Lap server again. I loaded the end of March up yesterday, but I don't know if I'll be able to recover the missing reports between then and now. We should be OK from now on, but it may take some legwork to get HTML files from Word documents for the missing races.

- Richie


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Falsehoods*



rayhuang said:


> *KOP=The Twister!!*


Whoops, this went unaddressed.

The above equation could only be true if, and only if, there exists "bench practice". 

- RR


----------



## Mike Peterson

Bench Practice?????Wow you guys are lame! I think the Twister should let "Mike Peterson" build his motors! But Peterson will not be around for the next week or so....Sorry Ray...I mean "THE TWISTER"!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

The Twister used to have the black magic fingers in motors, but if the dyno tells no lies-then I have truy lost the touch. Not to mention running a cball motor always gives me 0.2 per lap-and now thats C-r-i-t-i-c-a-l against you baffoons. 

The Gate-wow what a place to race and practice. also-some of the best couch racing in the midwest.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Well guys, Definitley no racing for me tuesday, Was supposed to go camping, but they called in hospice for my Grandmother in CT and I am heading there tomorrow after work to see her one last time. Mike and Jeff, I will give your tires to Gabe and he will have them tomorrow night for you. Will miss the fun! see ya tuesday for practice hopefully with 12th scale in hand!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Danny-my pan car is here. I dont have the motivation to get it ready for this Tuesday nights race-but for sure next Tuesday practice night I'll be rolling it out. Its in quite nice shape. Its got a mint NIssan P35 body with it too. Do you have an arbor to true the rear tires down? I might-but am not 100% sure. I also got a bunch of tiresin the deal-but I havent gone throught them to find out what compounds they are yet.


OH-guys-I might have a bit of a motor and battery blowout. Just stop by my pit one of these Tuesday nights to see what I have.

Ray


----------



## Rich Chang

Back from China, Ray?

I hope you brought me back some pastries.


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> Back from China, Ray?
> 
> I hope you brought me back some pastries.


 On Gulangyu-we would all venture to the market square where the locals would all meet and eat and the school kids would eat before school-we ate the awesome fried bread and the white pastries filled with pork and red bean ones too. Congi and other treats. We ate till we were stuffed to the gills-you should have been there. I'll have to call you about the meal we had in Beijing. One of the top 3 best meals/dining experiences I have ever had.


----------



## Rich Chang

Sounds like you packed on some pounds, Ray!  Do I need to start calling you 'Fatty'?

Too bad you didn't have a chance to crash a wedding while you were there. Talk about a lot of food!

Yeah, I miss living close to NYC. My family would go down there at least once a month to visit Chinatown (mainly for my mom to get supplies for her cooking show/classes). We'd bring home a ton of food! Yum!

btw: I found out recently I'm allergic to something they put in moon cakes and the red bean paste... sucks!

-Rich


----------



## HighSpeedGrafix

*Drivers from The Gate*

Racers,

I am trying to put together a point series up here in New England and I dont want to conflict with your Halloween race. What are the exact dates of that race so I can plan accordingly?

Thanks for any info you can share.


----------



## insaneriders

*Hey Jimmy or someone racing tonight*

Could someone please tell Jimmy or Wise that I won't make it till 8:30 PM. I gotta fly to Allentown and back, but still want to get at least one qualifier and a main.

Thanks,
Gabe Shappell
TC3 STOCK


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

HighSpeedGrafix said:


> Racers,
> 
> I am trying to put together a point series up here in New England and I dont want to conflict with your Halloween race. What are the exact dates of that race so I can plan accordingly?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can share.


Thanks for the consideration. Will our race be part of your points series? Regardless, we are leaning toward October 28, 29, and 30 as the weekend for the Halloween race. Our "panel" has yet to agree in full on this, but it appears an appropriate weekend for a Halloween race, eh?

- Chris

Gabe I'm on it. Stop in when you can.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Also, it's way too quiet for a race day. Let's get it on!! Freaks.


----------



## Brian Rice

Alright! Who's is ready to run some 19T? I believe it will be Goetz, Buran?, Huang, Me. Anyone else????


----------



## rayhuang

I am staring at my JRXS right now. Its talking -no really it is-well actually growling-it says it has the taste for eating some XRay and Mi2 for dinner.

Any chance any of you hooligans will be there by 5pm? I got tires to buy and true and motors to cut-blah-blah-blah....


----------



## Brian Rice

Ray, I think the JRXS is shaking.... It won't know what to do tonight, when it's off the pace!!! :freak: 

BTW: Your truer is under my table. I need to clean it up a little.


----------



## rayhuang

Brian Rice said:


> Ray, I think the JRXS is shaking.... It won't know what to do tonight, when it renders all others to being off the pace!!!


 Yeah-thats what I thought you said! Booya!


----------



## Brian Rice

rayhuang said:


> Ray, I think the JRXS is shaking.... It won't know what to do tonight, when it renders all others to being off the pace!!!


You are dreaming!!!! :tongue: :freak: :tongue:


----------



## rayhuang

I probably am-I have only slept 3 hours a night since Saturday. Audrey seems to think days are nights and nights are days...Hmmmm....wonder why???


----------



## HighSpeedGrafix

Thanks for the info Chris,

Unfortunately your race isnt one of the races in the point series. I know alot of the faster guys from New England, like Smyka, Desrosiers and Carbone all try to attend your race so I dont want to lose them.

I am trying to start a 3 race point series featuring RC Madness, RC Excitement and Maximus raceway in New England. Any advice for someone trying this for the first time? WHat classes do you guys race at The Gate?

Thanks again.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Thank you*

Now that's what I'm talking about! I will be running 19t, and... based on Brian's 19t practice runs last week, it'll be big challenge for TQ.... My mission is all screwed up from the way I last ran it in stock... looking for a tenth. I ended up going backwards. Yes!!! What a blast. 

I want to bust the TC3 out in stock too. I've got some stupid stock motors that must be run!


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> I ended up going backwards.


 Hey works for me!!! 

Of course-you guys logged about a 1000 laps while I was gone. Will make it all that much sweeter when you guys go down in flames.:devil:


----------



## Brian Rice

I'm glad we could make your day, Chris!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

HighSpeedGrafix said:


> Thanks for the info Chris,
> 
> Unfortunately your race isnt one of the races in the point series. I know alot of the faster guys from New England, like Smyka, Desrosiers and Carbone all try to attend your race so I dont want to lose them.
> 
> I am trying to start a 3 race point series featuring RC Madness, RC Excitement and Maximus raceway in New England. Any advice for someone trying this for the first time? WHat classes do you guys race at The Gate?
> 
> Thanks again.


That sounds good. Oh, you mean the slow guys.  That new Maximus facility looks rad. Hopefully it stays around. 

As far as what we do... typically 12th stock, stock sedan, and mod sedan. We've got some guys with the 1/18th truck too, and it seems like everyone wants one. I know the Hurricane Stock Challenge was a huge hit in the Chicago and Wisconsin areas. Even guys like Jucha ran stock. It got alot of good reviews. You may want to contact Brad Johnson at Hurricane for more advice or recommendations. We haven't really done a series, but we are liking the idea more and more as it keeps the racing to just a Sat and Sun.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Lots of fun racing last night! Great to see everyone! Do you guy's post the series points on the gate's web site? 

-- what are good cells to get for 1/12th scale? 3300? 3600?


----------



## insaneriders

*Aerodynamics and impact resistance*

I really wasn't racin last night I was performing some arials into the no fly zone and rolls to check off the roof recovery. All results from the crash testing say that car is freakin tough. 

Back to square one!

Gabe


----------



## David Usnik

Good racing last night guys. Tracy, how did you like your cars handling with the purples up front?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Tighten It Up!*



Micro_Racer said:


> Lots of fun racing last night! Great to see everyone! Do you guy's post the series points on the gate's web site?
> 
> -- what are good cells to get for 1/12th scale? 3300? 3600?


First off, Great job to everyone who was out last night. It seemed like a pretty fast night.. on the track. Everyone came to play, that's for sure. We started promtly at 6:30 and everyone was ready with only 15 minutes between rounds. Muchos propos!! I can't believe it still took until 10:30 to finish up! We need to keep this 6:30 start time every week, no doubt.

Micro - We are posting the results on our website, www.clevelandcarpetracing.com . Follow the link on the left to our J-Lap page. We've missed the last two months or so, but we should be back on track with our host. I just forgot to upload them before I left last night. I'll stop by after work today and get them posted. 

Batteries - Humm, I think for 12th runtime is key, which would indicate that the 3800's will be the choice... but... I've not really seen anthing good out of the Intellect cells (3600 or 3800) at our track. I'm waiting to see how the GP offering (3700) perform. Right now, it still seems like the 33's are the fastest, but we don't really have anyone running alot of the others for a good comparison. My advice would be to let the summer pass and by early fall it should be pretty well sorted out. If you need cells to lay it down for the summer... Jimmy has some absolutely killer numbers from eXpress in the showcase. Six cell and four. Mid 1.18's! When averaged over say 420 seconds (average 3300 capacity), they will probably be 1.19's! I'm dying to see these hit the track. Also, the motors that they (eXpress) do are quite good as well. 

That's my take.


----------



## rayhuang

Two advantages of the new generation IB3600 cell-and I am sssuming will carry over to the IB3800 are runtime and durability. The current 3600 will be very punchy up front-but go a bit flat mid run-but wont change a bit from that point on-at least well past the 480 sec mark required in stock 12th scale. Where as a GP3300 might run a bit slower continuousley from start to end of run. The bigger point is one IB cell can easily endure 3 or 4 charges a night in a 5 hours span and gain punch with every charge. So its possible to buy fewer packs. For this time period-its hard to beat a brand new GP3300 in stock 12th though. You just might want to think about having more packs. Just my 0.02 on batteries. 

I do think Chris is spot on about the cells-wait till fall if you can. You can let guys like Paul, Kelly and me run the 3700's and 3800's and you know you'll get any feedback you need on them. I will be testing SMC IB3800's next week in stock class.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks guy's...My current cells are hand me downs...time for some new POWER!


----------



## rayhuang

Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks guy's...My current cells are hand me downs...time for some new POWER!


 I was thinking of selling off some of my 4-cell packs. I unloaded all my practice stuff awhile back and what I have left is all big race quality packs. Let me know if your interested in a pack or two. e-mail me next monday to remind me to bring out my 4-cell packs.


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey Im not sure if I mentioned my partner on here, but he is the guy who is at the head of coordinating the whole thing with getting pan cars going on the club level. Write to  [email protected] (I may have mentioned this before but by way of review, he is working on this wholly independent of his involvement with ROAR and just needs to try and keep his personal email box clear)

Oh and here are some <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> results and other assorted links for 10th scale pan cars I and a friend have dug up:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=WDVW 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=WDVW 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=WDVW 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=WDVW 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=49219&item=5977051076&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=44019&item=5977370282&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW 

(It should be noted that the 10L3O can be run on a road course)

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2565&item=5976880487&rd=1 
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=62644&highlight=RC10L%2A
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=73362&highlight=RC10L%2A


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Tommy Walker*

Hey guys, the results from last night are Mcposted. 

Also, whoever is interested in getting in on a deal, I am placing an order for a dozen 10th scale pan cars. I would like to keep say, five, all to myself. The rest you can divide among yourselves.


----------



## losidude44857

http://www.rcworld.ch/neueprojekte.asp?id=2149
The new Factory Team TC4 looks awesome, finally Associated does something in carbon fiber.


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> http://www.rcworld.ch/neueprojekte.asp?id=2149
> The new Factory Team TC4 looks awesome, finally Associated does something in carbon fiber.


 Ha-I had one of those-it was called a BMI TC4!! whooo hooo!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> http://www.rcworld.ch/neueprojekte.asp?id=2149
> The new Factory Team TC4 looks awesome, finally Associated does something in carbon fiber.


You're gay. Jason at BMI did that six months ago. Yep an untweakable chassis has now been made tweakable...


----------



## losidude44857

I guess seeing it from AE was a little different than an aftermarket chassis company....
-Ballstone
PS<<<The site is going to rule!


----------



## rayhuang

BUddy-the site makes me feeel dirty and yet happy all at once. Is that normal? But I am a balliever none-the-less.


----------



## losidude44857

HAHA, ohh you wait till me and Chris put together a "photo shoot" at the track!
-Buddy
PS-you are invited, as is other Team Balls stars!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Peterson Just saw the "site" I nearly pee'd myself! Nice work to Who ever had such great ideas! See everyone tues.......Also there is a new driver in 12th scale...........Car should be waiting for me when I get home.......Thanks Ebay!!!!!!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Peterson,you know Mr. Goetz's feelings on 1/12 scales.You may be banned from your corner for turning to the dark side.


----------



## Mike Peterson

I know....I hope we can come to a "understanding" about this....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Real men run 1/12 scale........


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Mike Peterson said:


> Peterson Just saw the "site" I nearly pee'd myself! Nice work to Who ever had such great ideas! See everyone tues.......Also there is a new driver in 12th scale...........Car should be waiting for me when I get home.......Thanks eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!


Make that 2 new Drivers in 12th! Just received my SG1 tonight and all the happy parts to finish it! woohoo~ goin back to my roots~


----------



## Micro_Racer

Jay -- *THANKS* for cutting my tires! WOW what a diffrence having the right foam and size make! Look's like 1/12th scale will be *HOT* this summer!!!!!! 


:roll:


----------



## Medved

Sorry for getting in everyones way on Tuesday. My side spring kept comming off. I have the replacment holder, so I should be good to go this Tuesday.


Let's try to get a good turn out for 1/12.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Micro_Racer said:


> Jay -- *THANKS* for cutting my tires! WOW what a diffrence having the right foam and size make! Look's like 1/12th scale will be *HOT* this summer!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :roll:


Glad to hear,so I assume you got them ok since you said you liked them. Did Jeff get his too? Can wait to get this thing rolling tuesday! Man its gonna feel good.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I got mine from Gabe...Jeff was not at the track so his are still with Gabe's stuff.

I can only make the races...so I will not be at the track for practice this Tuesday.

See you all on June 7th!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Goetz said:


> Hey guys, the results from last night are Mcposted.
> 
> Also, whoever is interested in getting in on a deal, I am placing an order for a dozen 10th scale pan cars. I would like to keep say, five, all to myself. The rest you can divide among yourselves.


Hey Chris can you ask jimmy if he ordered my front carpet shock tower for my Xray. Thanks


----------



## bean's my hero

Well I have a new car in my collection too Peterson, it's a bit bigger than 1/12th scale though!

HA!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Jimmy, what did you buy?????????????


----------



## Doorman

*Thanks for the 12th scale help Dave!!*



David Usnik said:


> Good racing last night guys. Tracy, how did you like your cars handling with the purples up front?


Sorry for the late reply Dave!
Trying to learn my new X-Ray!

Between the purples up front and the pinks I had in the rear, the car pushed all over the track. Unfortunately, that's what caused my early departure in the main. I bought a set of grey rear tires to run with the purples I have up front.
Hopefully that will bring back the balance of the car.
I aslo went home and shoe gooed my cells together, so it won't break the outside cell off anymore. I'm going to tape them for a little added help.

Hope to see you at practice Tuesday. I want to try some more things to the car.
Thanks for all your help so I can learn the new car.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bean's my hero said:


> Well I have a new car in my collection too Peterson, it's a bit bigger than 1/12th scale though!
> 
> HA!


Hey jimmy did ya happen to get my xray carpet front shock tower in?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Doorman said:


> Trying to learn my new X-Ray!


Tacey, glad to see you've joined the X ray crowd! Did ya get the FK05? see ya tuesday!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Do-ins at The Gate*



Medved said:


> Let's try to get a good turn out for 1/12.


Fine, then I'm not coming.  

Jay, I don't know what King James got in for the shop. Perhaps he'll let us know before Tuesday. Although, I'm guessing he's got a navy blue late 70's Stingray on his mind????

I'm gonna say it, if Peterson had a mechanic, you would all be in trouble.... Perhaps he will prove this with his new 12th scale ride, with it's simplicity and all. Then again, he might be too busy finding a new pit space to really focus on driving! Watch out, you 12th scale queens!

Practice is on for Tuesday, so that leaves me with only one serious question; Who will be crowned the next K.O.P.? :roll: 

It's friggin' on!


----------



## losidude44857

Buddy Blystone=K.O.P<<<<<WATCH OUT


----------



## Doorman

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Tacey, glad to see you've joined the X ray crowd! Did ya get the FK05? see ya tuesday!


FKO5!
Joneser let me drive his one night after he blazed a TQ run in the KOP!
Then he let me go drifting his Acura TL in the parking lot afterward !! 
Now I have to buy all the little extras that don't come with the kit.
It won't hit the track till later next month.
I'm trying to work out my 12th scale with Dave Usnik.
I'll bring the XXXS for the KOP though.

Later!
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

just realized, Wont have the 12th scale done for practice, Had to pick up my axle and some extras at H town but they are closed to day! for memorial day! oops! Oh well, I may go there on my lunch hour tomorrow and get the stuff! I would like to hit the track a few laps before next tuesday, anyone have a loaner body I can run this tuesday incase I get my parts? please?


----------



## insaneriders

*Tc#*

Jay you can borrow my Alfa Romeo body, you'll need the extra protection from the boards! I'll be snow plowing during KOP

Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> Jay you can borrow my Alfa Romeo body, you'll need the extra protection from the boards! I'll be snow plowing during KOP
> 
> Gabe


LOL! I will pass on the Alfa body for the 12th!~ snow plowing heck! I figured from what I read you need wings and a roll cage! and maybe a a push bar! :freak:


----------



## Doorman

Mr-Tamiya said:


> LOL! I will pass on the Alfa body for the 12th!~ snow plowing heck! I figured from what I read you need wings and a roll cage! and maybe a a push bar! :freak:


I'm sorry to say, Insane is just a shell of what he use to be at HT.
To much jet lag I think??

Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Ah the SG1 is nearing completion! So close but yet so far! gluing the Chassis edges SUCKED!!! but thats done now! Sitting here at work getting double time and a 1/2 for working on a 12th scale LOL gotta love holidays!!! Ray H. Do you still have a couple of 4 cell packs your getting rid of? I would be interested in 2 possibly. Hope everyone is having a nice memorial day!! see ya tomorrow night.


----------



## joneser

Pete......I rebuilt your diff last week and gave it to the Donger (Huang). I will not be there until later on Tuesday if at all. You will want to tighten it up once its in the car.


Eric


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

joneser said:


> You will want to tighten it up once its in the car.
> 
> 
> Eric


Yes, you will all want to tighten it up if you want to achieve K.O.P.!

Will Peterson be out tonight?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

does anyone have a 12th scale body I can borrow tonight?


----------



## David Usnik

Mr-Tamiya said:


> does anyone have a 12th scale body I can borrow tonight?


Jay,

I have a couple of practice bodies sitting in my pit. I won't be there tonight, but you're welcome to use one if the post holes line up with your chassis.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

David Usnik said:


> Jay,
> 
> I have a couple of practice bodies sitting in my pit. I won't be there tonight, but you're welcome to use one if the post holes line up with your chassis.


THanks Dave, Much appreciated, Hope it fits, not even sure if I will finish it at the track, but if I do then I can have some protection instead of running topless! cuz that could be pretty scarey, me running topless aorund the track!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Darth Peterson will be in the building.....I can feel the anger inside him growing.......


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Isn't that called a ...


----------



## Medved

*6 min*

Lets run 6 min for touring qualf/mains. What do you think?

dan


----------



## rctazmanmc

Guys - checked the website you got going and looks good.

A little different - was waiting to see chris running across the screen where a pink cowboy hat.... lol.... or buddy's pink car go zooling by!

Hope things pick up more for you guys.

Off-road is great and plan on running Indy for the indoor champs and McCulloughs for the Race for Cancer and Big buck Race.

Keep having fun!

mc


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Sleeper!


----------



## rayhuang

Really low turnout last night. Not that I blame anyone with beautiful weather and all. But lets keep the attendance up for what I hope are obvious reasons. Maybe we can hope for rain on Tuesday nights this summer. I know my lawn and garden sure could use it.

Was there a KOP last night? I think there was a lot of head scratching, car failures and pushing cars-but no KOP!!!!
Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Didnt seem like the traction ever really came up last night, my car doesnt normally push but it was last night. But it was still fun none the less, Clicked off a best lap for me since I have been back of 12.18 with an average by the end of about a 12.7 not good enough yet but it will come!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

There were no kings, just warriors in search of victory. And the almighty, Magladon, triumphed in the face of ... mediocrity !


----------



## rayhuang

Jay-12.18 is quite good actually. Maybe not in Cnutz eyes as nothing short of a 11.4 lap time is considered worthy. But I agree-someting odd was going on with the track last night. 

And to Seaball-yes-mediocrity was the name of the game. NO less than four of us should have gone 26 laps in stock-or at least a very-very fast 25 and it was not happening.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Danny-I saw this stuff for sale. Not super cheap-but decent price considering they are priced shipped. http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=73705


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Oh, I meant no offense by that, though I often do offend by my objective statements about anyone's perfomance, including mine. I was disgusted with most things I did out there...including the wheel nut phenomenon. What a joke.

Yes, Jay, and Gabe had some good laps. These guys will be pushing all of us soon. I have little doubt about that. It just take patience and focus. All progress is something to be proud of. But.... When referring to K.O.P., I figured I'd comment only on those who participated. This week's runs were no faster than the last... So no real progress to be proud of... that's all.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Oh, I meant no offense by that, though I often do offend by my objective statements about anyone's perfomance, including mine. I was disgusted with most things I did out there...including the wheel nut phenomenon. What a joke.
> 
> Yes, Jay, and Gabe had some good laps. These guys will be pushing all of us soon. I have little doubt about that. It just take patience and focus. All progress is something to be proud of. But.... When referring to K.O.P., I figured I'd comment only on those who participated. This week's runs were no faster than the last... So no real progress to be proud of... that's all.


 No offense taken on my part-its true-some of us really stepped it down last night. Especially me.


----------



## Doorman

Chris, 

Please remember to give Hermanski my Xray shopping list.
I like to try to get those parts as soon as we can.
I believe Jody Freeman was looking for shock ends last night as well.
Might want to stock up on those!

B.Blystone,

Sorry for the Tommy Tipover last night in the KOP!! 
No "Hard" feelings I hope?

See you guy's next week.
Had Fun!
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Jay-12.18 is quite good actually. Maybe not in Cnutz eyes as nothing short of a 11.4 lap time is considered worthy. But I agree-someting odd was going on with the track last night.
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks for the compliment ray, Now If i can do it consistant that will be great! I should be there every tuesday now nothing pending on the work card for a while.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Goetz said:


> These guys will be pushing all of us soon. I have little doubt about that. It just take patience and focus. All progress is something to be proud of. But....


 Alls I can say is Gabe doesnt need to go any faster or play with his car anymore, just drive it, His car is Blazing fast. me I have to practice more and play with the set up a hair, I actually feel the car is fast enough for now, Any one have any set up suggestions for a lifting rear tire in the corners on my X ray 04,


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey Peterson and Horowitz I love you man!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Magladon destroys us all again....wow what a shocker.....I will give props on buddys performance on his first run....the rest of us....PEW! I am ashamed to know myself.....as well we all should....
P.S. Parma Alfa Bodies rule...there the best ever, I love Parma tires, Paul is a god! I want free stuff....oops did I just type that on the internet....You know what....I going to sell all my RC stuff in a week than buy all new RC stuff next month....I hate comming to the gate and getting beat down....I sad now....I quit the hobby.....
HOLY GATE-LEDO!!!!!!1


----------



## uspancarchamps

rayhuang said:


> Danny-I saw this stuff for sale. Not super cheap-but decent price considering they are priced shipped. http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=73705


 So ray, how does the pan car run on carpet?


----------



## Medved

*Track*

Just some observations. Perhaps we need to do another track detail. There are some major "waves" in the track. With 1/12 scale, you can use them as 18 degree banking, but get up over them and your in trouble. 

I know track maintance is a major undertaking. Dan and I were talking that perhaps changing the layout may help keep the ripples to a minimum.

I know there was talk about a sub floor, but that is big bucks. As a club, we may also want to discuss buying this years indoor champs carpet.

I could be available on just about any week night, Monday thru Thrusday. I just want to be "involved" witht the club, and do my fair share.

Joneser, Thanks for the rebuild on the diff. It was SMOOOOOTh. I did put it in the car and tighten it up. I still ran it a bit loose, a better description would be not super tight, just to get it broken in. I plan on tightening as I go.

I still need to get some decient tires. I was doing ok with double purple in the back and "unknowns" in the front. They might have been plaids, I don't know.

All in all, the car handled well. I would agree that it wasn't very fast. I am down to one good pack, and the rest are old practice packs. 1.6 average volts. The motor I had in had about 12 runs on it, and could use a rebuild, but it still was fine for practice.

Seaball, I know when you drove my car, you said it was sluggish, after thinking about it it was most likely because of the loose diff. 

Later,
Pete


----------



## joneser

Pete we have been having discussions about what to do and we dont want to do anything until we have discussed big picture. We really do not want to change the layout because right now we have a perfect testing facility....we know what a good lap is and the track is one variable that stays the same week in and week out. I am sure we will be discussing it soon. 

One thing is for certain, we need more people coming to the track in order to keep this thing going. Those guys that have not been there for 3-4-5 months should realize that someday they wont have a place to race at. Come out and play once a month! Just a few short months ago some of the regulars (and we wont say who) stepped up and made a sizable donations to get us into the summer. These individuals did not get anything from this other than a track that is still around. These guys are still paying for practice and racing just like everyone else. We should not expect that to happen very often. Come on guys....get out and support the track. No better time to learn than now. There is alot of available help right now and some guys are taking advantage of it and improving. I have heard rumors of some of the long time regulars supposedly making an appearance and that just has not happened. Get to the GATE!!!!! If your not there, be prepared to move over next time your racing...because you will be getting passed!

Tracy....shock ends on an exray are unfortunately part of the plastic shock kit.....i think its and 8.00 part tree.

KOP was not there last night.....I had prior commitments


----------



## Doorman

joneser said:


> Tracy....shock ends on an exray are unfortunately part of the plastic shock kit.....i think its and 8.00 part tree.
> 
> Eric,
> 
> I gave my shopping list to Chris last night for Jimmy.
> Unfortunatly, Xray doesn't sell individual parts as I found out. Shame!
> But I'm sure having a extra shock body isn't going to be a bad thing either.
> I'm excited to get this new car on the track.
> 
> Tracy


----------



## Medved

joneser said:


> Pete we have been having discussions about what to do and we dont want to do anything until we have discussed big picture. We really do not want to change the layout because right now we have a perfect testing facility....we know what a good lap is and the track is one variable that stays the same week in and week out. I am sure we will be discussing it soon.
> 
> One thing is for certain, we need more people coming to the track in order to keep this thing going. . . . If your not there, be prepared to move over next time your racing...because you will be getting passed!
> 
> KOP was not there last night.....I had prior commitments


Joneser,
Thanks for the information. I wasn't aware peopel were working on the big picture. If you guys have any meetings, my brother and I would be happy to show up and help out any way we can.

I agree, we need to pick up some turn out during the summer, I have even been able to get Mog out to run a few times, but we need more. 

See you guys Tuesday!


----------



## rayhuang

Medved said:


> Joneser,
> Thanks for the information. I wasn't aware peopel were working on the big picture.


 You have NO idea how much time some of us spend talking and worrying about the Gate and what to do going forward. I am not even officially affiliated with the track anymore-but I still devote a crap load of mental energy thinking about it.


----------



## chicky03

rayhuang said:


> -but I still devote a crap load of mental energy thinking about it.


:freak: :freak: :freak: 

Paul


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> Joneser,
> Thanks for the information. I wasn't aware peopel were working on the big picture. If you guys have any meetings, my brother and I would be happy to show up and help out any way we can.
> 
> !


Ditto !!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> I still devote a crap load of mental energy thinking about it.


Sounds like you need sit back, relax, and treat yourself to a nice dude sandwich.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

David Usnik said:


> Ditto !!


Ditto here too!!! I am available to help out if pre planned so i can allot time.


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey guys heres the real deal, we can talk until we're blue in the face, but we need people to show up and use the facility, that's what it comes down to. It's pretty simple. So drag your buddies to the track on a weekly basis! The Gate is not in jepordy at the moment because of the numerios people who steped up with donations like Joneser had mentioned. So there's not to much to talk about, just getting people to the track seems like a monumental task. 


Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

delete


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> delete


 Awww-come on-what did you say??? Wuss!!


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-why dont you let someone go through your car put on a good set of Parma Magenta and Cyans, tigten your diffs properly-dot the i's and cross the t's. Put in a hot battery and good motor and let you rip on it? I'd love to see how fast youd go without "mystery tires???" and 1.12 volt batteries with 200 seconds of runtime.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> I'd love to see how fast youd go without "mystery tires???" and 1.12 volt batteries with 200 seconds of runtime.


:jest: He won't know what to do. It will feel like a modified!!!


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> Sounds like you need sit back, relax, and treat yourself to a nice dude sandwich.


Now that's a great idea!!!


----------



## rayhuang

I need drugs-lots and lots of sedagives....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Dudesasillin/APR. It's not over the counter, but well worth the money!


----------



## joneser

Pete....we have not had any meetings....just endless emails at work. We could include you but you are an IT guy and might have to shut down your server with the number that we generate.

Tracy.....xray sells most parts in qty of 1 but unfortuneatly the shock ends are not one of them.


----------



## Mike Peterson

I miss you Jonser.......Peterson was sad without you to run with......


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

**McSizzla**



bean's my hero said:


> just getting people to the track seems like a monumental task.


Maybe this will help. I know alot of guys want to run Halloween race and the Indoor Champs this year and even head out to Vegas in September. Well here's a mid-summer opportunity to get it together. 

http://www.trackside.com/images/raceflyers/050730sizzler.pdf

One day with a cookout afterward.. tough to beat. Minus the travel. These races can be such a blast, especially with Scotty on the mic. And a stop in Chicago on Sunday might be fun too. I love that sexy, little,... city. I want to head out there to get some practice in at an "away venue" before the fall hits. The more the merrier as far as I'm concerned. The Platinum guys are showing interest as well... 

So for those of you that need a goal to get out here... I've now given you one!  Well, Scotty has, so let's do it. 

- The Rod


----------



## joneser

Mike Peterson said:


> I miss you Jonser.......Peterson was sad without you to run with......


From what I have heard. you wouldn't have been running with me had I been there. I was told you would have been way behind


----------



## Medved

*Extra help available*

I know that there is a lot of behind the sceens stuff going on. I just wanted to offer some extra help if needed.


----------



## Doorman

*Beans my Hero!*

Jimmy,

Send me a email @ [email protected]
I tried your e-address and it came back with a error.
Not sure if I have a old address.

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Maybe this will help. I know alot of guys want to run Halloween race and the Indoor Champs this year and even head out to Vegas in September. Well here's a mid-summer opportunity to get it together.
> 
> http://www.trackside.com/images/raceflyers/050730sizzler.pdf
> 
> One day with a cookout afterward.. tough to beat. Minus the travel. These races can be such a blast, especially with Scotty on the mic. And a stop in Chicago on Sunday might be fun too. I love that sexy, little,... city. I want to head out there to get some practice in at an "away venue" before the fall hits. The more the merrier as far as I'm concerned. The Platinum guys are showing interest as well...
> 
> So for those of you that need a goal to get out here... I've now given you one!  Well, Scotty has, so let's do it.
> 
> - The Rod


 I just spent the night in Chicago on a layover. Ate at the Big Bowl-yummy. That sounds like a lot of fun.

I am trying to convince the boss this is a good thing.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> I am trying to convince the boss this is a good thing.


Oh, it will be a great thing. There's nothing better than getting to discuss the weekend's events over dinner among your friends. Perhaps that will reduce the amount of emails come Monday morning. 

Do it. Do it.


----------



## rayhuang

NOw-what classes? They have them all. 12th scale-could be a good time to break that out and run. Havnt drien mine in a long time. Then theres Touring rubber tire class. If you havent driven a TC on rubber tires on carpet-its a challenge to set-up for us foam tire guys-but it is some good racing and really a drivers class. Its not just about stuffing the car into the corner as fast as you can and full wood. You got to drive the car with some finesse. Fun-fun!!

Then theres 19t and full mod. NOw theres a sweet excuse to strap in the 7 turn and practice with that for the next month. YAHOOO!!!

OH-decisions, decisions, but it sounds like I am going to go now.


----------



## David Usnik

Chicky,

Does Parma still make the Zytek body?


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Chicky,
> 
> Does Parma still make the Zytek body?


 Yes-it is slammmed low. I am not sure if I wired your car to run that body.


----------



## Brian Rice

Dave, the first time you try to mount one of these you will want to leave it clear to see where the body hits your electronics. You will need to get everything in tight around the antenna to fit in the cockpit of the body where it is slightly higher.

I am not sure that you need this body... unless you are going to run modified. You will be much better off with the Speed 8!


----------



## chicky03

David Usnik said:


> Chicky,
> 
> Does Parma still make the Zytek body?


Yes we do. I have one over at my pit if you want to see how it fits on your car.

Paul


----------



## LordBaer

Hey all, it's been a while since I've raced and I'm pretty close to making a comeback. I need to see what I've got and what I need to replace so I can come out and start crashing, I mean racing, again. So I was wondering if my TC3 and speedmerchant rev 3 are good enough to hang with you boys for a while, or should I get some sweet new rides. Also, what's doing in the battery/motor/tire/tire compound/body department. I know this doesn't apply to anyone but me, so you could email me the info and help me out. Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

LordBaer said:


> Hey all, it's been a while since I've raced and I'm pretty close to making a comeback. I need to see what I've got and what I need to replace so I can come out and start crashing, I mean racing, again. So I was wondering if my TC3 and speedmerchant rev 3 are good enough to hang with you boys for a while, or should I get some sweet new rides. Also, what's doing in the battery/motor/tire/tire compound/body department. I know this doesn't apply to anyone but me, so you could email me the info and help me out. Thanks,
> Joe


Good to see former racers comming back! Your rev3 is more than fine! and the TC3 is still a very good car as well, hopefully someone will post you or email you a great setup for either cars,( I would for you if I ran either anymore) for touring, you can run purple or magenta (double pink) in the rear and plaid or cyan (pink/orange) up front 12th scale I have been told to run grey or pink in the rear and purple or pink in the front depending on setup, driving style and traction. as far as motors(even though you didnt ask) the Epic Stock(silver can 2 magnet) or the Monster horsepower(green can) are good motors. People are running anywhere from the 3300 to the 3800's in batteries, There are people that have some for sale at the Gate if you dont want to dump a ton of money, since no one really knows what will be legal in 2006. right now the only "legal" cell is the 3300 or smaller, but on tuesdays its pretty much run what ya brung! youll have a blast come one out, plent y of people to lend a hand!:thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Baer-I do hope you do make a comeback!! Jay was spot on. Basically nothing has changed that isnt a conusmable item-so you can practice on all your old stuff and when its time to race-buy a new pack or a new motor and race!! I am still practicing on 10 month old batteries and even some 12 month old motors.

Ray


----------



## joneser

rayhuang said:


> Baer-I do hope you do make a comeback!! Jay was spot on. Basically nothing has changed that isnt a conusmable item-so you can practice on all your old stuff and when its time to race-buy a new pack or a new motor and race!! I am still practicing on 10 month old batteries and even some 12 month old motors.
> 
> Ray


Yeah Ray...your running some real crappy stuff. 

Baer....just get back and then worry about your stuff. The TC3 is still a good car with the right maintenance and well....the Rev 3 is a car. All kidding aside, it will be fine.


----------



## rayhuang

joneser said:


> Yeah Ray...your running some real crappy stuff.


 :tongue:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

12th scale is alive!!!! virgin run tomorrow night!I cant freakin wait!


----------



## rayhuang

Can we get a great turnout tomorrow night? Can we? DO it!! Tell alll your buddies.

Shout out what classes your running people. Is it stock sedan, 1/18th truck class, BRP, 19t sedan, 12th stock????

I am running 19t sedan for sure-but was hoping to run a secnd class for fun. Maybe stock 12th or brp-maybe? Anyone, anyone at all?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

12th stock and touring stock here,


----------



## Micro_Racer

1/12th stock for me....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mr-Tamiya said:


> 12th scale is alive!!!! virgin run tomorrow night!I cant freakin wait!


Oh, crap....

Remember everyone, patience is a virtue!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey jimmy did my shock tower come in for the Xray yet? let me know please.


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone going to run ther 1/18th trucks ???? It maybe too hot to do anything but race RC in the comfort of the gate!!


----------



## Medved

*1/12th*

Running 1/12


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

BudBartos said:


> Anyone going to run ther 1/18th trucks ???? It maybe too hot to do anything but race RC in the comfort of the gate!!


I do like your attitude, sir!  

Let's do it, guys. This may be a last shot at getting that "lay it down" run in on this layout. Rumor has it, Johnny O'bringit is coming out. :freak:


----------



## rayhuang

I know of guys possibly coming from NY to run tomorrow. HOw sad is it our locals wont come out-but guys will drive half a day to run here? :lol:


----------



## Doorman

12th wars!!! :drunk: 


Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Doorman said:


> 12th wars!!! :drunk:
> 
> 
> Tracy


They say sometimes you have to go back to your roots to find your way, So thats where Im a going! I have had a great coach getting miy 12th ready so lets pray I can hold it together!


----------



## bean's my hero

Bud I'll run mine!

Jim


----------



## Medved

*Carpet*

Seaball, Dave Usnik and myself work on the track this evening. We got all of the "HILLS" out of the track. It took about 3 hours, but it was well worth it.

See ya all tomorrow!

Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Thank you, thank you and thank you again to all 3 of you. I packed up my 12th scale so I hope to run that for fun. I dont even think I am going to pactice with it. Leave the battery thats in it in and go run :lol:


----------



## joneser

Thanks guys!!! That is great news. Sorry I could not be there.....Had kid duty tonight. I may bring the 12th scale out tomorrow as well. Heat #1 will be practice/testing.


----------



## rayhuang

joneser said:


> Thanks guys!!! That is great news. Sorry I could not be there.....Had kid duty tonight. I may bring the 12th scale out tomorrow as well. Heat #1 will be practice/testing.


OH yeah!! 12th scale is gonna be rockin tonight!!


----------



## Medved

*Sign me up*

Just loaded up my car. 

Running 1/12th at the Gate tonight sounds like it's the place to be.


----------



## David Usnik

*War of The 1/12*

To all of you 1/12 scale 'hos out there:

" Bring it beotch!! "
:devil:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bean's my hero said:


> Bud I'll run mine!
> 
> Jim


Jimmy did you get my shock tower? I will have the brushless if you want to run it


----------



## Micro_Racer

Jimmy -- do you have any RC18T parts? I need the stock front bumper.....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Medved said:


> Running 1/12th at the Gate tonight sounds like it's the place to be.


Yeah, am going over to Hobbytown at lunch to pick up a 12L4 for tonight. Hopefully, I will have it running by the last qualifer so I can make the main.  

Great job on the track last night fellas. 

- Trent Dixon


----------



## Brian Rice

Goetz said:


> Yeah, am going over to Hobbytown at lunch to pick up a 12L4 for tonight. Hopefully, I will have it running by the last qualifer so I can make the main.


If I didn't know you better, I might actually believe that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Goetz said:


> Yeah, am going over to Hobbytown at lunch to pick up a 12L4 for tonight. Hopefully, I will have it running by the last qualifer so I can make the main.
> 
> Great job on the track last night fellas.
> 
> - Trent Dixon


Chris is going to the dark side!!!!! I never thought I would see the day. suweeeeeet!!!!


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> Yeah, am going over to Hobbytown at lunch to pick up a 12L4 for tonight. Hopefully, I will have it running by the last qualifer so I can make the main.
> 
> Great job on the track last night fellas.
> 
> - Trent Dixon


Bent Trent,

Yank your own chain some more, not ours.


----------



## rayhuang

Alls I gasta say is Dave-baby-are you bringing your A-game tonight homie? Your gonna need it. OH yes-let the Tuesday smack talk begin.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

anyone running touring stock?


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Alls I gasta say is Dave-baby-are you bringing your A-game tonight homie? Your gonna need it. OH yes-let the Tuesday smack talk begin.


I'm bringing my A+ game.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mr-Tamiya said:


> anyone running touring stock?


Yes. There will be a touring stock class.  I think you can count on, at the very least,

- Wisen
- Joneser
- Blystoned
- Herrmanns
- Riddick, and
- Barone

That's six already! :freak:


----------



## Mike Peterson

Riddick,Barone,Wisen who are these guys.....Peterson is comming to play.....Without cells cant "fool" around in 12th....another day, another time maybe....but for now your all safe.....whoooooo,phhhhhhhhh,wooooooo,phhhhhhhhh, Goetz I am your father........


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike Peterson said:


> Goetz I am your father........


I know. Mom finally told me last week.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

What a fun race night. It was so awesome to run 12th scale again. I forget sometimes how great they are to drive. 

But-I do think we all-from Goets to Gabe all need to be more on our toes. We ran way too late for no reason whatsoever. I ran two classes-but I was on the line early for probably 7 of my 8 heats and mains.

Ray


----------



## Medved

*Fun, fun, fun*

Great run in the main Joneser! My motor let go in round 3, and I was using a T. Williams power plant in the main. I had the motor, but not the batteries. 

Those dots get me every time!

Later,
Pete


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> But-I do think we all-from Goets to Gabe all need to be more on our toes. We ran way too late for no reason whatsoever.


Agreed. We need to function from a more rigid schedule on race night. That means that many of us WILL be missing qualifiers. We've just got to accept that or become much more puntual in our preparation. In the future, racing will begin promptly at 6:30 AND signup will terminate at 6:00. I/we will be more than happy to move things along in a timely fashion, but I/we are not going to be held responsible for missed qualifiers due to racer error or improper charging scheduling.

In the future, we will not be waiting on the line for more than a minute. It's not fair to those who have the respect and ability to be ready on time. And it's not going to work that way at other races, especially the larger ones. We hold practices to refine our skills. Now we need to structure the racing to refine our preparation. We will all benefit from it, but I can assure you the transition will be painful at times.  

- Vince


----------



## David Usnik

Great racing last night guys. Something's just not right in the world when a person who has never driven a 1/12 scale can be so damn fast his first time out. Wisenstein was smokin' last night. The main was fun for me when I got the holeshot and jumped from fourth to first. Unfortunately I could only hold him off for a few laps. He had too much power for me. I guess I didn't bring my A+ game, more like a B+ game. After Mike passed me, I had a good little battle with Jay for a while. Then came the full-contact hit with a stuck car (it was a white car, I think it was Tracy) in turn 2 that wrecked the front of my body. With my body dragging, T-Bag Williams was slowly gaining on me from third place.


----------



## rayhuang

My Mains were also great ballsie-wallsie fun too. I dont know what happened in 12th-I narrowly escaped the first lap carnage in 12th to run like a 15 sec lap-then started to pull away from the pack with three 11 sec. laps-then it was race over for me. I think I was too low in the back and was dragging butt all around the track. Once the chassis got covered in goo-it was like rubbing two pieces of tape against each-other... I was full-wood from lap 4 till the end of the race.

In 19t-Rice dropped a 15 sec lap so i got ahead then and I blocked him like mad till I finally blew out. It was fun. Kind of hard to even think about going back to stock now.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> great ballsie-wallsie fun


----------



## Medved

*"The Main"*

My first mistake was even before I hit the track. I felt that traction was comming way up. I started to traction roll in round 2 and 3, so I did NOT put any compound on my car for the main. Big mistake, HUGE.

This was why I was way of the pace the first 5-7 laps until the tires came "up to tempature" my mid race was good turning some high 11.xx laps, but by then the damage was done.

I was on the edge with gearing and run time, and too much wasted power early on slipping and slidding, which didn't leave me with enough ju-ju to hold off Jonser, or catch back up once he was past my ride.

It was nice to be TQ, for at least the first two rounds, but I knew Chicky had a whole lot more back on his bench. Once it was stuffed in his ride, he checked out, topping the field by one + laps.

Round 3 was when the bottom dropped out, or rather my motor "expired". I geared down to get a little more in the in-field, and the first 1/3rd of the race was good if not better average lap times. Unfortunetly, I tucked the front under the first turn after the sweeper and tried to "feather it out", at that point, something was "seriously wrong" The car felt about 70% there power-wise. I wasn't sure if the motor, spedo, or battery gave up the ghost. After the run, I pulled the motor out and saw an unpleasent site, the comm was burnt. I re-cut and dropped it on Williams dyno, and it was all over but for the crying. The motor since has been put out to pasture, and my next purchase has been identified.

All in all, a great night of racing.


----------



## Medved

*JLap*

Great to see times posted again!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Goetz said:


> In the future, racing will begin promptly at 6:30 AND signup will terminate at 6:00. I/we will be more than happy to move things along in a timely fashion, but I/we are not going to be held responsible for missed qualifiers due to racer error or improper charging scheduling.
> 
> - Vince


 HEy 6:00pm sign up close? I dont even leave work till 6:00pm I guess put me in for both from now on 12th and touring, and if it changes I will tell you when I get there. I know i was ready and on the bench on time if not early all except one when work called and I asked for a minute. Please help me out on the sign up thing though. 6:30 start time sounds good to me though. I will just be getting there but thats fine.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Not a problem Jay. We can work around issues like that. You do a great job of letting us know what your plans are from week to week, so no worries. The newer deadlines are geared more toward those in house that wait to register, myself included.


----------



## Medved

*Texas Hold'em*

Anyone interested?


----------



## HookupsXXX4

I heared a rumor that the Ballstone himself is thinking about going to do some dirt racing in Medina, is this true Buddy?

Jerry


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Medved said:


> Anyone interested?


 WHen and where I will be there! whats the buy in?


----------



## losidude44857

Kelly Bean offered to let me run his buggy when he gets his gas truck going, so i might just come out a few times this summer....
-Buddy


----------



## TangTester

Medved said:


> Anyone interested?


Hey I am interested, Let me know time and buy-in. Would you want to do ring game or tourney?
Sporty


----------



## insaneriders

*ON TIME, My ASS*

You want to be on time, unfortunately you have 35 children that all want to win. When there is no Captain at the helm to say if the kids aren't on board they can catch the next flight, you will run late. My point, management and or authority is the real issue. Not racer's, because there will always be delays. I have seen almost everyone of the A main drivers delay a race, whether it be a motor wired wrong or peaking a battery. Whatever the reason there will always be a reason. 

On a side note I will no longer race two classes until we can get higher attendance. There is not enough time to fix and tune between qualifiers for me. I have the length of one qual to get it right, so 5 to 8 minutes. 

You want people to have there batteries charged on schedule? How about having a schedule to start with. Has the turn out been the same for the past 8 weeks, plus or minus 8 people. 

If you want it smooth you have to have a plan, and a nonbiased ass to run the show. I say that because nobody wants to be the bad guy and step up. 


Bring it

Gabe


----------



## Mike Peterson

Gabe I agree with your frustration.....And as current events have changed some things at the track I will deliver a schedule:
Signups close at 6:00, you can call if running late.....but it better be befor 6:00
Racing starts at 6:30, first class 12th stock.....Drivers are aloted 1:00 grace peroid,then race starts
Hello Im Mike Wise, The new nonbiassed ass.....everyone better be on time, Including you Horwitz!

I BROUGHT IT
Peterson


----------



## rayhuang

insaneriders said:


> You want to be on time, unfortunately you have 35 children that all want to win. When there is no Captain at the helm to say if the kids aren't on board they can catch the next flight, you will run late. My point, management and or authority is the real issue. Not racer's, because there will always be delays. I have seen almost everyone of the A main drivers delay a race, whether it be a motor wired wrong or peaking a battery. Whatever the reason there will always be a reason.
> 
> On a side note I will no longer race two classes until we can get higher attendance. There is not enough time to fix and tune between qualifiers for me. I have the length of one qual to get it right, so 5 to 8 minutes.
> 
> You want people to have there batteries charged on schedule? How about having a schedule to start with. Has the turn out been the same for the past 8 weeks, plus or minus 8 people.
> 
> If you want it smooth you have to have a plan, and a nonbiased ass to run the show. I say that because nobody wants to be the bad guy and step up.
> 
> 
> Bring it
> 
> Gabe


Gabe-well put. It stings-but what you said is 100% true!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mike Peterson said:


> Gabe I agree with your frustration.....And as current events have changed some things at the track I will deliver a schedule:
> Signups close at 6:00, you can call if running late.....but it better be befor 6:00
> Racing starts at 6:30, first class 12th stock.....Drivers are aloted 1:00 grace peroid,then race starts
> Hello Im Mike Wise, The new nonbiassed ass.....everyone better be on time, Including you Horwitz!
> 
> I BROUGHT IT
> Peterson


It's about TIME -- *Now lets stick to it!* -- What is the gates phone number.....for the people who may get out of work late.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> Bring it
> 
> Gabe


I think you brought it well!:thumbsup: Very well said, I was surprised you didnt get ripped for your post! I would have been accused of "gate bashing"! LOL Pun intended!


----------



## rayhuang

Now Everyone needs to understand that if management as they were called puts the hammer down-no one can go up to them and whine that they missed a heat or main or arent ready for the start of racing. We now know for a fact its 6:30!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Race Order*

Here is a suggested guidline for the rigid schedule, this could and probably should be modified by the race director, since I have never directed this particular event.

Run the classes in the same order every week. This will give you fairly accurate targets for battery charging.


6:30 Twelve #1 

6:40 Twelve #2

6:50 Touring #1

6:57 Touring #2

7:04 Touring #3

7:11 Mini Truck

Intermission begins at 7:16 til 7:30

This set up gives a two minute break between quals for drivers off and on.

Then it starts the cycle over again. Using this base format with current attendance levels we should finish at exactly 10:16 PM. I believe this intermission time will allow more tweaking and teaching.

As attendance grows we have room for two more 5 min events at the expense of intermission but would still finish on time. This cushion also allows for rerun qual's due to J lap failure. We always use a cushion at the airlines because things always happen!

Modify at will, and repost so we know what's up.

Going Flying,
Gabe


----------



## losidude44857

Yes, and as part of new managment, if i am late...thats that, i miss a heat. It goes the same for everyone. 
-Buddy


----------



## insaneriders

*Quals*



rayhuang said:


> Now Everyone needs to understand that if management as they were called puts the hammer down-no one can go up to them and whine that they missed a heat or main or arent ready for the start of racing. We now know for a fact its 6:30!!


All good leaders do what is the best for the majority! There will always be someone that is unsatisfied. If someone misses one qualifier and can't get it done in the other two they probably weren't going to get it done anyway.

By the way I hate management thats why I criticize them. Let's call our people leaders, and show them the respect they deserve!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

I may only miss the first qualifier, depending on traffic, As i will be arriving at about 6:30pm, So my question is this, if we are running 2 classes and we have to run back to back will we have a stand in marshall so we can get our cars to the line? or do we miss that qualifier? or in another case if they are one race apart and you are marshalling after your first race and your up after the one your marshalling is done what then? you just had no time to get your cars tires wiped off ro possibly even traction compound applied. Just throwing in some scenarios, not bitching, cuz I dont want to be there till midnight either! LOL


----------



## insaneriders

*Pit Crews*

The only thing I could suggest would be your own pit crew. Or, ah forget it.


----------



## insaneriders

*Spotter*

I think we should all wear headsets and have our own spotters to. Hey where is my crew chief? I think I lost my sponsorship!  

Maybe I'll hire some kids to marshal for me, I'll pay them with cookies. 

Gotta go, Nascar is about to start.


----------



## Medved

Been there done that! NASCAR ROCKS! :thumbsup: 

dan medved


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Yeah Pete and dan used to do that all the time with FRS radios! Thought it was pretty cool! I will have a pit crew next raceday, The family is coming. That way Chris can say hi to Dave Morrow, and the kids can be my Pit Beeotch's Oh hey Pete,Dan and Gabe, dave and busters has a new NASCAR simulator game that is mega badd aZZZ! its a scaled down nascar and you actually get in it and it banks when you go around a High bank corner and slides and shakes when you break traction its awesome, its not just your seat its the whole car that moves!


----------



## rctazmanmc

Heard of the shake up in the ranks - change sometiems is good.

Hope you guys can do the right things now to get the draw.

Suggestion - update the outdated website and jazz it up - not talking the balls one either.

Good luck and have fun.

mc

"sleeper"


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> I think we should all wear headsets and have our own spotters to. Hey where is my crew chief? I think I lost my sponsorship!
> 
> Maybe I'll hire some kids to marshal for me, I'll pay them with cookies.
> 
> Gotta go, Nascar is about to start.


WOW! Lay off the crack pipe man LOL your brain is gonna explode!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rctazmanmc said:


> Heard of the shake up in the ranks - change sometiems is good.
> 
> Hope you guys can do the right things now to get the draw.
> 
> "


 What you talkin about willis?


----------



## rctazmanmc

I heard Jimmy is gone or no longer part - is that true?

mc

sleeping somewhere


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

I dont know, He was there tuesday and I made my check out to him so I dont know.


----------



## rayhuang

Lets not jump to conclusions or make comments on subjects no one really knows about. The Gate has always been in more than competant hands and will continue to be in more than comptetant hands.


----------



## bean's my hero

Well it looks like the cat is out of the bag. Yes I have stepped a side. I have many other things going on in my life that are and have been takeing my interest away from the track. So I have decided to give someone else a chance at this operation. On another note the Hobbyshop is also gone for the most part. I'm going to try and continue to supply you guys with tires and some other odds and ends but it is very and I mean very limited. I will special order items upon request but payment will be in advance. So with that being said I would recommend from now on you come to the track prepared with spare parts and such. If you want to discuss anything with me further feel free to do it at the track on a Tuesday evening. Yes, I will continue to be at the track but I am going to enjoy my time at the track a little more now. I think Chris backed by Mike Wise will do a good job keeping the track going. We all know he has the will and drive to keep it going , after all it is his life. Well I'm sure I'll be talking to you all soon. 

Later, 
Jim


----------



## Doorman

*Beans my Hero!!!*

Jimmy.....The only e-mail I have is peoplepc.com.
That wasn't one of the ones you said last week, so I don't think I have your current one.

Are you planning on being at the track tuesday?
I would like to find out what parts you were able to get from my xray order.
I want to clean that up ASAP!

I don't plan to practice tuesday as I have made some other plans.
But I can come up to see you if we have business to take care of.
I'm not going to leave you hanging with my order.

[email protected]

Thanks!!
Tracy


----------



## Doorman

Chris Goetz/ Mike Wise,

What are the possibilities of you guy's providing a hobby shop?
Maybe you guy's could take over Jimmy's deal at the Gate!

I think the Gate needs a full time supplier for the track.

Just a thought.
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

I agree, Alot of people go to the gate to buy, and I even send people there for specialty items.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Jimmy - Thanks for all your hard work at the track!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Yes thanks for all the time you had put in since we left Bratenhal. Without that time we would not have had a place to race.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Ze Gaiten*

Firstly, Jimmy, and those others who took the steps to give us The Gate, deserve a big thank you. As Jay pointed out, it's come along way since The Brat. What started as a permanent track location for the winter, has grown into a year round indoor facility, with a full service hobby shop, and enough security to be able to leave your equipment at the track w/o too much concern. With just a short amount of time, and a lot of effort, The Gate was put on the map nationally, for a multitude of reasons. It is the unofficial Cleveland warm up track, was the 2004 ROAR Nats host, and began to hold annual races of its own that saw some of the best racing there is.



So yeah, there are certainly a lot of expectations to live up to, and admittedly, we've been dragging our feet these last few months as we have been trying to determine what direction to move in and how to begin. It was not a purposeful decision, more so, a byproduct of the changing conditions. With that said, we are going to move forward with every intention of making The Gate better than ever. How do you define that? Well, we’re not sure yet. I would say simply, to see more smiles. 



Gabe said it well, by reminding all of us that you can't please everyone. We are going to try to please as many of you as we can. Those who know me well, know how excited I get when everyone is enjoying themselves. As we try new things and ask for your input, I want to ask each of you to look beyond the immediate result, and to the intent behind them. I am often idealistic, but I have always struggled with the idea that we can’t respect each other for our unique reason(s) that each of us have for showing up every week. Regardless of how the program is run, who is running it, or who is topping it, the bottom line is respect. It needs to be there from the race directors, and from the racers alike.



Heading into the fall season, I hope that the program we arrive at will result in a lot of people walking out after a race, counting down the days until we get to do it again. Is that going to happen for everyone? No. Will we work to increase the percentage? Absolutely. The most difficult element of all of this, is knowing that each racer comes out for different reason, and finding a way for everyone to get their portion out of it. 



We are not afraid to fail, nor are we afraid to admit when we have. And that’s something that could go along way in this hobby on many levels. What we have on our side, is passion, motivation, and pride. With everyone’s assistance, this place could be out of control. It all starts with the attitude. If we can trust that the intent is in the right place, we can all start putting our energy in the same general direction to form a cohesive atmosphere. 



When The Gate was born, I immediately felt that it was something special; a great facility, great racers, and a ton of energy. I had only been in the hobby a few months, but all of that was apparent to me. So here we are, nearly three years later, with the opportunity to try to cultivate that sense of pride and appreciation that I felt a while back after the newness has gone, and those amenities are now considered staples of our facitility. 



Keeping in mind that none of us leave with so much as an extra dollar in their pocket, we, certainly, can use all your support. Nobody wants a second job that pays out only in smiles and high fives, but considering that’s all we have to work with, it’s still worth it. So, if you can help contribute to that paycheck, this place will just get better and better! 



Oh, and in closing, Booyah!



- Chris


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Goetz said:


> Heading into the fall season, I hope that the program we arrive at will result in a lot of people walking out after a race, counting down the days until we get to do it again. Is that going to happen for everyone? No. Will we work to increase the percentage? Absolutely. The most difficult element of all of this, is knowing that each racer comes out for different reason, and finding a way for everyone to get their portion out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Chris


 Very well said for all of it Chris, and yes lets not forget that Jimmy as well as many others took it from the "Brat" a temporary pick up the carpet every week place, to the permanent facility we have today. I must say that since my return to the Gate, I also Have a better outlook than what I have had in the past of the place. There does seem to be a positive atmosphere, that for what ever reason, I didnt feel before, Maybe its Geotz Flamboyance I dont know. Definitley its great racers in a place I hope Grows even greater. For those who had there reasons for leaving and havent come back yet, or for those who have never been here before, come on out and check it out! there is an aire of change, and its for the better!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Peterson

Very well put by Mr. Gotez, In the weeks to come we will be working on new ideas for the Gate. If anything the track will not take a step backwords. With hard work and effort this could be one of the best, If not the best track for indoor racing, many areas need to be addressed and as we speak actions are being taken, I think it is great that jimmy is still offering his Hobby Shop services on a smaller level, This is one of the "Key's" to having a great place to race. Also the racers that are involved in this track are on so many levels, to most it is a hobby and others are preparing for the upcomming fall season. The Gate benefits both the hobbyist and the passionate racer alike. In the fall we can expect both racers to run the classic, some for the first time, and have an enjoyable experence. 
I also think the Gate as a whole, Should take the time to not only thank Jimmy for his past and future work in at the track as well as others in the past. Perhaps A "Gate Hall Of Fame" if you will where the "Leaders" of NORCAR before this current time can be shown some gratude for there past efforts. I would personaly like to thank,
The Medveds
Ray Huang
Tony Williams
Buran
Jimmy Herrman
and so many others I can not recall, if these people did not step up to the plate before and still today we would not have a place to race! I thank all of you. 
The future of the Gate started yesterday and we will allways be behind. I hope to all who enjoy racing here will do so for many more years.
Now let's "TIGHTEN IT UP!"


----------



## rayhuang

I Swear-you guys are gonna make me cry. First Goats-now Chubs........oh-here they come-I promised myself I wouldnt cry.


----------



## davidl

*Improvement at The Gate*

Well, all of this has come as a big surprise to me. I talked a little with Paul this morning and I encourage you to continue your dreams and work on your future plans. I do have one thing to add at this point. Make sure all your race directors and scorers have intimate knowledge of JLap. That is my advise.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Just thought I would drop in and say a few words. I know I am not a local racer there but I have had the pleasure of racing there at the Gate two different times and racing with Jim and Chris on several occasions (and getting my but handed to me by them as well!!). 

I hate to see Jim leave the gate but am very happy to hear that he will keep racing. I know the passion that Chris has for racing will keep the Gate going strong. Ive never meet Mike but I am sure I will at the Classic and I am sure that he will bring some good things to the Gate as well.

For you guys that just pop in and race everynow and then you need to move somewhere for a few months that doesnt have a track within 3 or 4 hours and then you will really appriciate what the guys at the Gate have done for you!! 

Good luck to the new owners and I'll see you in October!! 

EA
Team EAMotorsports


----------



## Dakota2763

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Ray,
> I am with you on the F-1 Class, I have been waiting along time, also I am sure if people were available we can do an F-1 class at hobbytown on fridays as well! A suggestion to you guys that we are trying this season is called a bomber class, its a 10th scale touring car with a pre 1980's body on it, Parma has a nice supply of these older body styles and they look cool too! come check em out! Ray, you got a PM! i say lets do this F-1 class!!!! if its a cost factor duratraxx has a decent RTR f-1 car cheap! But nothing compares to that Tamiya 4wd F-1 Man is it gorgeous!!!!:dude:


Running an F1 Class Well Check out these sites guy's first:
www.mlpmotorsports.net www.slcf1.com www.formula1-rc.com Come and see what F1 has turned into I will put this F1 is up to running with most touring cars and winning!!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Yeah, yeah*

EA - Thanks dude. Can't wait to see those HP's again at the Halloween race.

David - Right on. I've been playing with it more and more and heading into the fall, we may be trying some race days soon with qual points etc. to shake it/us down.

Now we're all gonna have to really step it up out there. Jimmy's going to be 2-3 seconds faster just from the lack of headaches!  

It's all good. We have too many racers that want this around for it to dissolve. It's that simple. As some get exhausted, others will step up. That's the beauty of it, and the whole reason I love racing here!


----------



## rayhuang

New blood brings renewed enthusiasm and a fresh look at things. Its ALL GOOD!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> New blood brings renewed enthusiasm and a fresh look at things. Its ALL GOOD!!!


:thumbsup: yeah!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

oh hey guys! I most likely will not make it tomorrow night due to me moving, I need to be all packed buy July 1st, but I will be there on next tuesday. it is almost tuesday! the KOP smack talk should start any minute now! have fun and as goetzs and mike say TIGHTEN IT UP!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Jay-check your PM's.

Practice tonight!! Hone your skills, try a new set-up-just have fun!!! See you all tonight.

Ray


----------



## davidl

Thanks for your comment, Chris. I will be specific that sometimes JLap doesn't do the resort very well. I know some people that have gotten good results with it so you don't loose your data. I can get you in touch with them if you need. But, I suggest as you play with it to do resorts, add new people, change sorting criteria after the race program has begun, move people from one class to another, and change the race criteria after beginning the race program. Those things are the ones that hampered us at the 2005 onroad nats and some others in the past. I am told there are ways to get JLap to do all those things quickly and without losing the pre-developed data. Let me know if you need anything in this area.


----------



## insaneriders

*Jay doesn't need practice*

As long as Jay runs better than me he won't practice?! Ohhh, wait a minute I believe a DNF is the same as a loss. Damn, guess he better come get some! 

Hey Chris, got some ideas I wanna run by you, tire size, tire compound, caster blocks, talk to you tonight.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> As long as Jay runs better than me he won't practice?! Ohhh, wait a minute I believe a DNF is the same as a loss. Damn, guess he better come get some!


Hey now! I never said that!  you know I am moving, I have to pack. You keep talkin smack and Im gonna have to come spank ya! the DNF was due to electronic problems, going back to the NOVAK in the Xray, I still may come out just to shut you up Captain Insane-O. I need practice i have other fish to fry as well as you, but your in my pan now, and I need to add a few more  and so the smack has begun!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Wongus, Cicca*

Ah yes, it looks like our recent additions to the "pool" of Gaters are coming along nicely. Hahaha. Smack talk is required, here. Nice work, boys. Gabe, yeah, I've got some stuff to run past you as well... I like your ideas. Sometimes going along the beaten path grows very tiresome. 

See you all tonight. 

Gabe, let's make that car better for you. I've got all night...


----------



## whynot

Yeah I bet Jimmy will take it up a notch now also.I know chris and mike will do a great job with the gate and jim will be around to father them wax on wax off.Mikey and I will be back runing the 12 scales soon as we get moved into our new house and get our cars ready,cant wait.good luck and get all the practice you can.
mike


----------



## RBLove

THE GATE

*Tighten It Up*

What up boys?


----------



## Doorman

Did you guy's put a new layout down for last night?
Was it crazy traction like the week before.
See you next week.

Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey Gabe, glad I didnt go last night, would have been in the dog house since it wasnt an actual race night and missed the kids baseball game. i hung out with your son though so hopefully that counts for something!


----------



## insaneriders

*Still got traction on same layout*

Testing proved I can't run my tires at 2.25 inches, I worked at it for a month couldn't get it done. Went back down to 2.15 inches and am back where I was a month ago. Unfortunately that is a best lap of 12.6 last night and Buddy ran a 11.7. So I guess its time for another month of testing. My car has run a 12.1 or 12.2 on this layout but during lower traction status. 

Anyway you look at it I'm off the pace and a back marker if I make the A main.

Chris, I might take a little more exponential steering out next week, and put a life size John Deere steering wheel on my radio. If that doesn't work I might take you up on the $250 offer! :thumbsup: 

Later,
Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

Doorman said:


> Did you guy's put a new layout down for last night?
> Was it crazy traction like the week before.
> See you next week.
> 
> Tracy


 No new layout yet. But we need to do one soon thats for sure. Traction was pretty good-I mean not bad-but nothing like last week.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

so I heard I missed a big meeting, for those of us that couldnt make due to family obligations what was talked about?


----------



## windix60

*Sorry this is Paul not Kelly*



Mr-Tamiya said:


> so I heard I missed a big meeting, for those of us that couldnt make due to family obligations what was talked about?



In a nut shell we formed some committees and deligated people to do things around the place. We brought it back to more of a club level. It will be talked about more in the drivers meeting tuesday. Things look bright for the future but we still need to figure out a way to get more people to show up for racing/practice and get more new people interested to make it all work.

Paul


----------



## Doorman

insaneriders said:


> Testing proved I can't run my tires at 2.25 inches, I worked at it for a month couldn't get it done. Went back down to 2.15 inches and am back where I was a month ago. Unfortunately that is a best lap of 12.6 last night and Buddy ran a 11.7. So I guess its time for another month of testing. My car has run a 12.1 or 12.2 on this layout but during lower traction status.
> 
> Anyway you look at it I'm off the pace and a back marker if I make the A main.
> 
> 
> Later,
> Gabe


Hey Gabe!
If your tired of being in the way, why don't you "Tighten it up!!!!" :devil:


----------



## Medved

*Meeting*

For those who could not make it to the track last night, I have a brief update of what was discussed.

If you go back a few pages, you will find that Jimmy is "stepping down" from running, not only the track, but the Hobby Shop as well. Before I go any further, I would like to thank Jimmy, for all of his time and effort he put forth, as well as the many others who who have come before him in paving the way for what we have now. Thank again JIMMY!

In an effort to keep racing at the Gate alive and well, we would like to re-formalize the NORCAR group once again. We have nominated some interrum positions, and would like to work at getting a number of open items addressed.

Currently the interrum appointments are a follows:
Mike W - President ; main duties, presiding over the meetings and keeping the meetings running smoothly
Paul C. - Sec. ; main duties, documenting our meetings and note taking
Chris G. - Treas, responsible for handling the $$$, and reporting balances
Peter M. - vice Pres, will handle duties when Pres is unavailabe.

There is also many others who are very involved in various "boards" or "committees". and we can use more involvment!

Our goal is to enhance the environment at the Gate, and build on what we have. We want to bring in more racers, make some necessary improvements, and most of all LISTEN and gather IDEAS from EVERYONE. This is YOUR CLUB, this is YOUR OPPORTUNITY to be involved and MAKE a DIFFERENCE!.

We set our first meeting on July 6th. Mike and I are going to work on an agenda to keep the meeting moving along, and to stay focused. We are planning on having the meetings on the first Wednesday of each month. We are in the process of securing Dominos, by the Gate, to be the location of the meetings. 

In addtion, Chris and Mike are going take over the duties (become the owners of the hobby shop) in an effort to keep "The Gate", a professional place.

There is a LOT of Energy around! Lets focus that energy into making NORCAR at the Gate even better than it is.

Later Gators!
Pete


----------



## insaneriders

*Thanks Tracy*

You know I never would have figured that out on my own, just tighten it up!

Seriously I did some soul searching, or car thinking and I believe I know why my car steers unlike any other. I had the servo mounted back slightly and a different horn. Just got new stuff to throw in and hopefully return to its intended state. 

Now, I think I will tighten it up! TC4 on the way. BAMMMM

Later,
Gabe


----------



## joneser

Goetz or Wise....check your PM and call me please.


----------



## rayhuang

Wise-can you give me a shout? EM, PM doesnt matter. I need to know if youve got some JRXS parts: 42 and 50 lb springs , Grey belt and Servo horns.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I am Goetz.


----------



## insaneriders

*Need a blade*

Hey Goetz, do you have an extra snow plow blade? I don't want to mess up my new body when I move you out of the way. 

Droppin Plow, Bammmmm.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

is it tuesday yet? I am jonesin to race!!!!I like the sounds of what might come of the winds of change.


----------



## joneser

Jay.....relax....wait a week or two!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

joneser said:


> Jay.....relax....wait a week or two!!!


I chillin, like a villan, hey Eric how high up should I glue the 12th tires? and the touring?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> TC4 on the way. BAMMMM
> 
> Later,
> Gabe


Hope i fyou do get a TC4 you get the factory team. quite honestly you should get the new xray though. i would say the pro 4 if parts support were more prevalent, we have most parts for it at H-town though and Xrays will be soon too.


----------



## rayhuang

YEah-Tuesday night racing is gonna be great. JOnes, Wise, Buddy, Herrmann and the rest of the stock racers will be laying it down for a shot at TQ. TC3's, FK05's, JRXS-all we need in there is a 415 and an RDX!! Maybe we can get Dan Hartman out!!

IN 12th-now that Paul showed whats possible-I think all of the 12th scale field will be trying for a 41 lap run!!! YOu realize TQ was a 38 8:09 two weeks before Paul ran? Now Ray Adams, Pete, JOnes and myself-all on 39's!! Almost18 seconds faster in two weeks. Love competition and the fire it brings!!

Mod/19t class-well-it will be fun to watch anyways.

Ray


----------



## Doorman

rayhuang said:


> IN 12th-now that Paul showed whats possible-I think all of the 12th scale field will be trying for a 41 lap run!!! YOu realize TQ was a 38 8:09 two weeks before Paul ran? Now Ray Adams, Pete, JOnes and myself-all on 39's!! Almost18 seconds faster in two weeks. Love competition and the fire it brings!!
> 
> Ray


Yeah Ray!

I'm pleased with the progress of my 12th scale also.
I would of made the "39" club if I hadn't biffed it on the next to last lap of the 1st Q.
After that, the traction was so crazy, and I never changed front tires thinking it was the chassis set up instead. I learned some valuable lessons that night.
Sorry to David Usnik, I was sitting in the middle of one of the turns and he had no where to go. Didn't mean to mess up your main Dave!
Looking forward to race night.

Tracy


----------



## Doorman

joneser said:


> Jay.....relax....wait a week or two!!!


Joneser, Any luck on the bumper for my xray?
I'm planning on bringing the car with me tuesday to try it a few laps.

Talk to you then.
Tracy


----------



## David Usnik

Doorman said:


> Yeah Ray!
> 
> After that, the traction was so crazy, and I never changed front tires thinking it was the chassis set up instead. I learned some valuable lessons that night.
> Sorry to David Usnik, I was sitting in the middle of one of the turns and he had no where to go. Didn't mean to mess up your main Dave!
> Looking forward to race night.
> 
> Tracy


No problem Tracy. Those types of incidents have to expected from time to time in the heat of battle.:thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Doorman said:


> Yeah Ray!
> 
> I'm pleased with the progress of my 12th scale also.
> I would of made the "39" club if I hadn't biffed it on the next to last lap of the 1st Q.
> After that, the traction was so crazy, and I never changed front tires thinking it was the chassis set up instead. I learned some valuable lessons that night.
> Sorry to David Usnik, I was sitting in the middle of one of the turns and he had no where to go. Didn't mean to mess up your main Dave!
> Looking forward to race night.
> 
> Tracy


 Oh CRAPSKIES!! I almost forgot Dave Morrow--yeah-hes back. hes on 39 too!!

Tracy-if we all ran 12th scale some more it would go crazy. You realize were not running as fast as stock touring (well-Paul maybe). Thats not right. A touring car should never be faster than a 12th scale. Its nearly half the weight with the same motor, more tire and less mechanical and aero-drag. I'm sorry-but you guys have got to step it up-no wait "TIGHTEN IT UP"


----------



## onefastdude

Ray, say HI to Dave Morrow for me. Thanks


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey you forgot to say get an old Xray t1FK in there too! LOL


----------



## rayhuang

YOu know who else should get a HUGE shout out at the gate. Seaball. OH-Yeah-Mr Tighten it up himself. On the mic-doing track rebuilds by himself at 3am, helping the newbs and fast guys alike and the poster child for sheer focus and determination. No one wants the Gate to succed more than that dude and no one wants the racers of the Gate to succeed more than that dude. So going forward with all these exciting changes weve hinted at and many more we havent-lets not forget to thank the guy whos been solely fanning the flames and keeping the fire lit at the Gate for the past year-Thats Mr. Cnutz to you!!


----------



## uspancarchamps

rayhuang said:


> Oh CRAPSKIES!! I almost forgot Dave Morrow--yeah-hes back. hes on 39 too!!
> 
> Tracy-if we all ran 12th scale some more it would go crazy. You realize were not running as fast as stock touring (well-Paul maybe). Thats not right. A touring car should never be faster than a 12th scale. Its nearly half the weight with the same motor, more tire and less mechanical and aero-drag. I'm sorry-but you guys have got to step it up-no wait "TIGHTEN IT UP"


 Heck, a couple of you guys have 10th scale pan, why not try a "pan car night". Im sure there are others with old cars in their RC closets that they wouldn't mind bringing out


----------



## rayhuang

Guys-got my new IRS Pod plates today. They are really nice. he lowered the top plate for more body clearance, of course the axle is still lowered 0.090" for more tire usage and its now got a 4-screw top deck. Pic sucks-sorry.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Guys-got my new IRS Pod plates today. They are really nice. he lowered the top plate for more body clearance, of course the axle is still lowered 0.090" for more tire usage and its now got a 4-screw top deck. Pic sucks-sorry.


hey, who designed that sucka? i think it was a half god, half reptile.:drunk:


----------



## RBLove

rayhuang said:


> YOu know who else should get a HUGE shout out at the gate. Seaball. OH-Yeah-Mr Tighten it up himself. On the mic-doing track rebuilds by himself at 3am, helping the newbs and fast guys alike and the poster child for sheer focus and determination. No one wants the Gate to succed more than that dude and no one wants the racers of the Gate to succeed more than that dude. So going forward with all these exciting changes weve hinted at and many more we havent-lets not forget to thank the guy whos been solely fanning the flames and keeping the fire lit at the Gate for the past year-Thats Mr. Cnutz to you!!


Nice post Ray. Goetz has had a lot of focus and commitment to The Gate for sometime now. He deserves big thanks for all of his efforts.. He's just an animal............


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> hey, who designed that sucka? i think it was a half god, half reptile.:drunk:


Don't you mean half reptile, half gorilla!!! 

Paul


----------



## joneser

chicky03 said:


> Don't you mean half reptile, half gorilla!!!
> 
> Paul


I would say half reptile half chimp. Your not big enough to be a gorilla.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey fellow Gaters, Just had an Idea, Was at the big ole Vermillion Fish festival yesterday, and it reminded me of something another Hobbyshop and track I worked for years ago used to do for publicity and to get people into it, We used to call the festival commitees of the local area and try and get donated space to put on a demonstration of racing, wether it was on-road (for onroad we would run on the parking lot surface) or off( we would set up some dirt jumps and cones to form a makeshift track) we used to draw a huge crowd and it would get people to then come to the track and see what it was like, then they could make the decision to come out again or not. I have been getting a lot of people comming into Hobby town lately as well who used to run 12th scale where they used to live and still had no idea that the gate was there to race at. Also why dont we try and get FOX 8 news Kenny Crumpton in the morning show there again like we did at Bratenhal, we have come so far since then and we really have a lot we could show. if its a wednesday through a friday I can be there early AM to do it. I think some exterior exposure would help out a ton to get New people into it and some old people back into it. its all about exposure and doing on the cheap, Fox 8 in the morning is free televised air time, alot of festivals will donate space, and even radio stations will sometimes do free remote broadcasts from stuff like that, Even calling adelphia to broadcast on there public access channel they have a host on there sometimes like Kenny crumptons morning show that goes around checking out cool stuff. Its all free you just have to ask. Just some ideas to throw around. also this meeting in july is that for everyone or just the new appointed officers? will there be club dues again like at the brat? I feel thats a good thing, With the whole dues thing you can make it so you pay X amount of money, and maybe get in touch with R/C Xtreme, Car action, or RC driver to get a subscription deal when you join the gate They do that all the time, they do it with ROAR when you join, Just talk to them( the magazines). I wouldnt give a discount to normal racing though if you have a membership deal just because finances are tight now, Maybe just for big races held at the gate, that memebers only get a discount. Also when we raced at Hi- level raceway in sandusky we used to have a 50/50 raffle every race day, everyone likes a 50/50 raffle thats extra revenue and a chance for some one to recoup a little cashola too and, or have a door prize at every race and sell raffle tickets to benfiit the track to help defer costs. I believe its 100% legit for either the raffle or the 50/50 when the money goes back into a place to keep it running, Its no dofferent when schools or clubs have raffles to improve the places or to go on a trip or ect ect... And when we get larger turnouts then you will get more $$$. I have offered my services to Jimmy and Aarron in the past on stuff like this because I have connections in the media, but they pretty much just blew me off. wether or not certain people like me or not I really dont care, the thing is we all share the same common goal *we love to race, and want to keep a great track going strong*!:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Jay -- how about this for advertising:  

    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5590897052&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1    



  Local radio coverage and maybe the night news! Hit's our target demographic, and may make national news…  



  *  Wow you can find anything on eBay. *   

  *  :lol:   *


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Happy Fathers day to all the Dads at the gate!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Yeah thats a bit too much "EXPOSURE" LOL I heard about that, I listen to the show in the AM!


----------



## insaneriders

*Banner Towing*

If you guys make a banner I could tow it, although it might get ripped to shreds as I accelerate from 250 to 320 knots. 

Better hurry I leave for Philly in a couple of hours.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Medved

*Ideas*

Jay,

Lots of good ideas. We have discussed some of them. Keep up the energy. We will make things happen.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Medved said:


> Jay,
> 
> Lots of good ideas. We have discussed some of them. Keep up the energy. We will make things happen.


thanks, can I help?


----------



## Medved

*Tuesday Night*

OK who racing what tuesday?

dan medved


----------



## Medved

*Tuesday Night*

I will be there and Dave Mog is going to try to make it. I'll be running 1/12 again.

Dave U, I'm up for the road trip to WI! Count me in. We can discuss and see who else is going. I've taken the time off from work. It should be a good time.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will have my 1/12th scale out Tuesday..... and have my brushless RC18T-just for fun - to tough to race 2 classes...


----------



## David Usnik

Oh yeah, it's go time! I threw some F brushes into my new motor last night and it's making some crazy insane power numbers. Pete, that road trip is going to be alot of fun. Have you checked with Danny to see if he wants to go? How many other Gaters are going to the Summer Sizzler? I know Rob Love and a few others from Columbus are going.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

I am gonna run 12th stock and stock touring, Chris put me in in case I am not there by 6pm! I expect to be there between 6 and 6:30 at the latest.


----------



## rayhuang

Well-its Modified Touring for me. Got my IB3800's and my new mod motors from Curtis Schlatt. A ti 8x1 and a Cobalt based 7x1. OH-YEAHH!!!


----------



## onefastdude

How many of you "Tighten it up!" guys are gonna be so brave to do the Summer Sizzler at Scotty's? Or are you gonna sit at home and BURN.


----------



## bean's my hero

I'm going!


Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Sweet Sizzle*



onefastdude said:


> How many of you "Tighten it up!" guys are gonna be so brave to do the Summer Sizzler at Scotty's? Or are you gonna sit at home and BURN.


Hey guys, that sounds like a challenge!  Who's in? On a side note, Loverboy decided to coax Scotty into Friday practice. Now, I'm looking at burning another day of vaca just for the Sizzla. I hate you Rob Love. I hate you. 

So far it looks like:

BuddyB.
Seaball (Did I mention I'm pi**ed about Friday and I want Rob Love to contract an std while he's there?)
Rayhuang - on/off/on - we'll have to wait until the day before. 

Danny?
Dave?
Pete?
Peterson?
Rice?
Jones? 
Your Name Here? :lol: 

PS - Scotty's place is odorless, so bring your Nifftech or Jack. I was hoping grip would be high, but I'm told that with everyone using their choice of odorless, it won't be. Bummer.

- Hank Bailey

PPS - Peterson, you'd better get to work in your search. I want what's mine.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

bean's my hero said:


> I'm going!
> 
> 
> Jim


Is y'alls fo real? What about Beanstalk?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

So where and when is this sizzler race again?


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> Hey guys, that sounds like a challenge!  Who's in? On a side note, Loverboy decided to coax Scotty into Friday practice. Now, I'm looking at burning another day of vaca just for the Sizzla. I hate you Rob Love. I hate you.
> 
> So far it looks like:
> 
> BuddyB.
> Seaball (Did I mention I'm pi**ed about Friday and I want Rob Love to contract an std while he's there?)
> Rayhuang - on/off/on - we'll have to wait until the day before.
> 
> Danny?
> Dave?
> Pete?
> Peterson?
> Rice?
> Jones?
> Your Name Here? :lol:
> 
> PS - Scotty's place is odorless, so bring your Nifftech or Jack. I was hoping grip would be high, but I'm told that with everyone using their choice of odorless, it won't be. Bummer.


Me and Pete are in!


----------



## David Usnik

Mr-Tamiya said:


> So where and when is this sizzler race again?


S & N Trackside in Brookfield, Wisconsin.


----------



## Medved

*Link to entry form*



David Usnik said:


> S & N Trackside in Brookfield, Wisconsin.


Can someone bring some forms to the track tomorrow, or post the link! I want to get my entry in!

ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-look back a few pages-Goetz posted the entry form already.


----------



## losidude44857

I call shotgun with Goetz, i gotta pay for gas money somehow<<<<WHAT?!, i mean, im in...
-Buddy


----------



## Brian Rice

losidude44857 said:


> i gotta pay for gas money somehow<<<<WHAT?!


  :dude: :freak:


----------



## bean's my hero

www.trackside.com

Go to special events!

Jim


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Does anyone want to carpool if I can get the time off?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> I call shotgun with Goetz, i gotta pay for gas money somehow<<<<WHAT?!, i mean, im in...
> -Buddy


Ah, there's pretty much only gonna be room for one in my ride after all the gear is loaded.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

well i meant with me, be cruising up in an escalade just gotta get the time off


----------



## losidude44857

Does that mean i am riding with you Chris?
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mr-Tamiya said:


> well i meant with me, be cruising up in an escalade just gotta get the time off


We were posting at the same time ~5:00. I wasn't directing that toward you, but to Buddy since we've been planning to head up there for a month or so. That's sweet if you can head out in a pimp ride. We're gonna have a larger turnout for this race than our own races. Nice!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Goetz said:


> We were posting at the same time ~5:00. I wasn't directing that toward you, but to Buddy since we've been planning to head up there for a month or so. That's sweet if you can head out in a pimp ride. We're gonna have a larger turnout for this race than our own races. Nice!


Just meant that it was a large vehicle for extra passengers, dont think its that pimp LOL! Would rather an H2


----------



## Medved

*Classes*

I know it is early, but what classes is everone going to run. 1/12 & TC ????? (stock/19t/mod)

There isn't much info on the form, do we bring our own stock motors? from the cost of the entry, I would assume so. 

Is this an indoor track.


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> I know it is early, but what classes is everone going to run. 1/12 & TC ????? (stock/19t/mod)
> 
> There isn't much info on the form, do we bring our own stock motors? from the cost of the entry, I would assume so.
> 
> Is this an indoor track.


Pete,

It's an indoor-carpet track and I believe the race is a BYOM. 

Does anybody know the guys who runs Trackside? Maybe we could make a phone call and see if all the Gaters can pit in the same area together. What day is everybody planning to leave? "I think we got ourselves a convoy".


----------



## windix60

Hey Dave,
Here is the website for Trackside. http://www.trackside.com/ Call them and tell them how many is in the group. I think the Pits go 5 deep. The pits have a shelf on top. We brought our 3 foot shelfing units with us last year and they give you more room. If you cannot spread out this is the way to go. They also have a Fully stocked hobby shop, Snackbar,Video games and coke machines. Also ask them about Parking.

Kelly


----------



## rayhuang

I'd agree on the motors. In general-Scotty believes in BYOM over handout to save the racer money. Everyone enjoys a Scotty Ernst race.

I would run stock 12th for sure and then either 19t or Mod sedan. 

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*S&N Trackside*



Medved said:


> I know it is early, but what classes is everone going to run. 1/12 & TC ????? (stock/19t/mod)
> 
> There isn't much info on the form, do we bring our own stock motors? from the cost of the entry, I would assume so.
> 
> Is this an indoor track.


Pete, all,

S&N Trackside is Scotty Ernst's place. It's where the Novak TC Championship is run every January. Indoor, carpet, just like our place, only with the world's best announcer. You guys will be in for a treat if you make the trip. Not to mention that area has some of the best carpet racers in the nation... Sobottka, Jucha, Johnson, Kane, Zorc, McGreevey, to name a few. I think they are all running mod, though.

There should be plenty of room for all of us. I am told this typically a small local race.... only this year, all of Ohio caught word. 

Stock/19t for me.


----------



## Medved

*Road Trip*

It's been a long time since I've been on a road trip! Running at the Gate has really spoiled me. I'm not sure what I will need to take, table, chairs, etc.

We'll discuss more tonight. I am in for SURE! I've already take the time off, and will be sending in my entry tomorrow. I wanted to get a good gauge on what classes others are running, before I committed to Stock or 19 turn!


----------



## McSmooth

Just a thought from an outsider.

I know you're doing a whole switcharoo right now with the track officers and all, but maybe get your plans for the Halloween Classic done in the next month. This way, you can start promoting it when you head over to Milwaukee.

I still vote for October 28-30, to make it a true Halloween race!


----------



## David Usnik

McSmooth said:


> Just a thought from an outsider.
> 
> I know you're doing a whole switcharoo right now with the track officers and all, but maybe get your plans for the Halloween Classic done in the next month. This way, you can start promoting it when you head over to Milwaukee.
> 
> I still vote for October 28-30, to make it a true Halloween race!


McSmooth,

That weekend has already been confirmed as The Halloween Classic! Make your plans now. As for promoting it in Wisconsin, I'm sure we'll do something (flyers, banner, announcements, etc...).


----------



## McSmooth

Great! Thanks for the update!

I'll be coming, and will likely bring along some new people too!


----------



## RBLove

Goetz said:


> Pete, all,
> 
> S&N Trackside is Scotty Ernst's place. It's where the Novak TC Championship is run every January. Indoor, carpet, just like our place, only with the world's best announcer. You guys will be in for a treat if you make the trip. Not to mention that area has some of the best carpet racers in the nation... Sobottka, Jucha, Johnson, Kane, Zorc, McGreevey, to name a few. I think they are all running mod, though.
> 
> There should be plenty of room for all of us. I am told this typically a small local race.... only this year, all of Ohio caught word.
> 
> Stock/19t for me.


Starting to sound like a LOT of people are heading over to Scotty's. It's going to be a blast.


----------



## rayhuang

I wish I could commit to go-but I really want to do the Tamiya Nats!! I guess I cold always do the Tamiya Nats next year and concentrate on foam tires all summer......


----------



## RBLove

rayhuang said:


> I wish I could commit to go-but I really want to do the Tamiya Nats!! I guess I cold always do the Tamiya Nats next year and concentrate on foam tires all summer......


Now you're talking, but a run on that Tamiya track sure would be nice even if it is on condoms..... I mean rubbers.. You get it.


----------



## Medved

*On-time*

Great time last night. The night kept moving quickly. I like getting off to an early start, and keeping close to the schedule. I know that some can not make the first round, but I think it is appreciated when we get out of there a little past 10. 

Fun running 1/12 again. Great time. Ray, thanks for letting me run a fresh pack, nice to have power once again. I have some new batteries on order for the road trip!

Later,
Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Pete- I bet you had almost as much fun as Brian!! Lets see-in one run he threw a wind on his brand new Cobalt, his brand new IB3800 shorted on the chassis and his 3mm CHassis caught on fire. $200.00 CHA-CHING!!!! BUt-I outqualified him and thats all that matters j/k


----------



## Brian Rice

2.5 mm chassis... but the rest was correct!  

Next week we can have a BBQ in my pits... I'll supply the carbon fiber flavor chips. :tongue: 

BTW: Pete, the main was fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Fire in the Hizzole*



rayhuang said:


> Pete- I bet you had almost as much fun as Brian!! Lets see-in one run he threw a wind on his brand new Cobalt, his brand new IB3800 shorted on the chassis and his 3mm CHassis caught on fire. $200.00 CHA-CHING!!!! BUt-I outqualified him and thats all that matters j/k


Man, I was just telling Brad Johnson how it's impossible to have $200 day in electric, but not so in gas.... Ooops. That certainly has to go down as one of the worst. Not just in raw components, but also, because 2/3 of them were brand new! Ugh.


----------



## Brian Rice

Goetz said:


> That certainly has to go down as one of the worst. Not just in raw components, but also, because 2/3 of them were brand new! Ugh.


I will agree with that statement! :thumbsup:


----------



## David Usnik

At least it smelled good.:drunk:


----------



## rayhuang

mmmmmm......nothing like the smell of carcinogens wafting through the air :lol:


----------



## Mike Peterson

Blystone is flawless..........thats all there is to say.......more pressure......more consistent......simply breathtaking!


----------



## losidude44857

Peterson made an awesome showing last night, great driving. On another note has anyone seen or heard from Mike Wise and his Xray? HAHAHAHA, If so i have some advise, NEVER buy another Xray Wise!
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

I have some good news and some bad news for you guys. And its all the same news. I am back in stock sedan and I am bringing it. The 128 power, the 1.19 voltage. OH yeah-the Twister is back.


----------



## Medved

*Technology - a wonderful thing*

Here I am, sitting out side on my patio, grilling steaks, connected via WiFi with my laptop posting on the site.

Life is good!

Brian, It had a great time last nigth! The Summer Series is supposed to be fun, and that it was. 10 cars in the main! I loved it! I can say that because I wasn't part of the first lap chaos! 

Anyway, great time all! Looking forward to the next RACE!

Maybe I'll run both classes If all is ready to go.

Later,

Pete


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Anyone know of or have a Dyno for sale?


----------



## sg1

I haven't been out in a while and just started to read about the changes there... Is there any chance of ever racing Saturdays or Sundays in the summer?? There are alot of us who can't make the week day thing.. Just my.02 cents....

Wayne


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Wayne-how many hoo has do you think you could talk into a saturday dealio? I wouldnt mind doing one or two this summer myself. Also-hows the baby?

Ray


----------



## EAMotorsports

rayhuang said:


> Pete- I bet you had almost as much fun as Brian!! Lets see-in one run he threw a wind on his brand new Cobalt, his brand new IB3800 shorted on the chassis and his 3mm CHassis caught on fire. $200.00 CHA-CHING!!!! BUt-I outqualified him and thats all that matters j/k


 Hey Ray was that one of DC's arms? If so email Curtis and he will take car of the armature! All of his motors come with a life of the comm warranty against that!!

EA


----------



## rayhuang

EAMotorsports said:


> Hey Ray was that one of DC's arms? If so email Curtis and he will take car of the armature! All of his motors come with a life of the comm warranty against that!!
> 
> EA



EA-hey there!! Nah-it was a Chad arm I think. I did order some more arms today from Curtis. I forgot to CC you on the e-mail.

Ray


----------



## Doorman

*sg1*



sg1 said:


> I haven't been out in a while and just started to read about the changes there... Is there any chance of ever racing Saturdays or Sundays in the summer?? There are alot of us who can't make the week day thing.. Just my.02 cents....
> 
> Wayne


Hey Wayne! What's up?

How about racing on saturday's in the winter instead of sunday's.
Any thoughts on that.
I have talked to Chris Goetz about this earlier this summer.
More like a Classic Hobbies deal.
That way more ppl can make a travel day and still have a day for the family and not feel burnt out for those who return to work on Mondays.

I'm in for burgers with you and the "Morrowman", maybe even Mucho!
Needs to be on a wednesday though. Spend my summer tuesday's at the Gate!

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Doorman

*Ray Huang*

Ray,

Would you take a few digital pictures of my new xray next week, before I beat it up real bad?
In case you guy's ever post a picture of the racers on the Gates website.
We can put it in the archives for the "good ole days".

If you can that would be great, If not, I can understand also.

Thanks!

Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Doorman said:


> I'm in for burgers with you and the "Morrowman", maybe even Mucho!
> Needs to be on a wednesday though. Spend my summer tuesday's at the Gate!
> 
> Talk to you soon.
> Tracy


Hey, we should have a racers picnic/party get everyone together, I think it would be a good time.


----------



## Doorman

Jay, Are you going to try to get those arms for my 12th scale?
I think you should still get a set for yourself.

Tracy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Hey, we should have a racers picnic/party get everyone together, I think it would be a good time.


We are, it's called the Summer Sizzler!  Well, if we do it locally, let's make sure it's at a place where we can accomodate all of the eleven racers that we have!:lol: 

Saturdays are an idea for the fall, but so far, for each of the "yeahs", I'm getting two or more "no's". As you guys can figure out, we are gearing more toward letting the popular opinion rule. We are also going to have regular meetings where this opinion will be tallied, recorded and published. We are currently in the process of developing club memebership packages that will allow you to attend the meetings and have representation in them. 

A weekend this summer is a possibility, but we'd need more than the usual 11 to show up. As the spring drew to a close, we already saw unacceptable numbers on the weekends. Right now we are trying to focus on getting our ducks in a row for the fall season. The summer season is geared to be optional, and is apparenly, being treated as such. Even the guys that have showed a committment this summer, have families, and jobs that begin at 7 or 8 the following morning. There's just no real way to make it work WELL in the summer. 

Tracy, the website is in the plans as well, but the list of tasks, right now, is ridiculously long. Trying to get guys to race is one task, trying to get them to help out is an entirely different animal. 

Morrow, I want those SX12's if you care to make an offer. I will make it worth your while to unload them. If anyone communicates with "The Nicest Guy in RC", please deliver the above message(s). Thanks.

Wayne, we'll talk...

And just as a reminder, the racing results are now being posted to the JLap site again. http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com or go directly to our results page at http://www.jlapracemanager.com/cgi-bin/JLapViewResults.asp?where=NORCAR

- Chris


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Doorman said:


> Jay, Are you going to try to get those arms for my 12th scale?
> I think you should still get a set for yourself.
> 
> Tracy


already got em!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Unfourtunately the girl who could have taken my place so I could go to the sizzler failed her Federal Hazardous materials tests! So no one to cover me for the sizzler, so thats why I had mentioned having just a racers picnic,


----------



## rayhuang

I have been marshalling the 12th scale heats lately because I have been running last. IT appears that some of you guys-not being mean-have some issues with balancing front to rear grip. SOMe of you are super loose right off the tone, and others are pushing on-power -right out the door. 

I am no 12th scale specialist like my buddy JOneser-but if anyone needs help on race night or much better on practice night-by all means tap me on the shoulder. It could be something really simple to bring balance to the force-I mean to your cars.

12th scales were explained to me like this-oooohh5 or 6 years ago. A 12th scale is a scalpel and a Touring car is a hammer. I like that-dont know how it applies to anything i am saying-but I like it.

So anyways-any little thing that might not have any effect on a sedan-may very well totaly screw up the handling of a 12th scale. 

see ya'll drivas Tuesday,
Ray


----------



## Medved

*Track*

Ray,

I agree with your assesment that 1/12 handling has been a handfull as of late. I could be way off, but it seems to me that over the course of the night, the track really tightens up (more grip) pretty quickly. 

Following the same regimen, thru out the night, by the main, I nearly traction rolled a few times, where as, eariler in practice and round 1, you might as well put the plow on the front, cause it feels like a dump truck.

The other problem is the ripples. We got some big ones out a few weeks ago, but they are comming back. Not that I surf, other than on the web, If you get into one of these "waves", look out. Most cars are also comming off of the track with tire compound on the chassies. Not because they are riding low, but because of hitting the ripples.

I know up on the stand, Brian asked "How do you drive with these ripples". I said, "drive around them".


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-yeah-I am spoiled-my only runs in 12th occured the race after you, Dave and Chris derippled the track. I got on a ripple (and Paul did too) in mod TC and we couldnt get off the ripple!! When i finally did I shot right across the track and hit the blue board. lol

Yes-concern #1 is definately the track surface and we can all talk till were blue in the face-but the truth is-there is NO good answer that wont either get us kicked out of the building or cost more than we can spend-which right now is exactly about 0.52 cents!!!

The World of HObbies is putting in a subfloor and they are going to do it themselves-no contractors. Track is about 80x60 i think. Cost of materials?? $8,000.00 Yup-read it again-$8,000.00!!! Unless someon wins the lottery-we got to come up with a solution we can afford.

Am I giving away too much info here?

Ray


----------



## Medved

*Sub floor*

I don't know that a sub floor would do well at the Gate. I think there is too much moisture and humidity. Running the A/C all summer long is not an option, or would be BIG dollars. I think that the wood would warp even worse and cause more problems. Didn't this happen at the snowbirds or at another track? 

Since the Indoor Champs is climate controled all the time, I don't think it is much of a problem there. Just my $.02. I could be totally wrong, and I don't claim to be an expert at track build. But I would want to see it working somewhere first, before laying out that kind of money.

I believe that if we changed the layout a bit more frequently, we would get better ware out of what we have. The ripples appear to be at the low speed turns more than the high speed. Most likely due to the cars digging in, and powering out of the turns. The end of the sweeper was pretty good, but the infield was worse.

BTW - Usnik, your body is masked and ready to go! Let me know when you want to get together to lay down the paint. I did get the new airbrush tip, and I tested. It works well.

Later,
Pete


----------



## RBLove

Track: I think it was mentioned about glueing the carpet down. That probably is the best solution. The track is not bumpy as it is. Just gets ripples due to the carpet shifting. If there are any bumps on the track I am sure we, the racer's, could get them smoothed out, but the glueing part might be another story. Would be best to have a professional do it that can provide a warranty.

I think Pete is right about the subfloor. Not being temp coltrolled could play a huge roll in the woods ability to not warp. Y-City is the only place I have seen that is not temp controlled and has a wood sub floor and is pool table smooth. Y-City actually built a paver like under the wood with crushed stone and sand packed and leveled. BIG freaking money!


----------



## rayhuang

Rob-problem with gluing is its on tile. ONce its time for new carpet-the tile and carpet will come up as one. And the landlord wont stand for that. we hope to be at the current location for a long time so another change of carpet is inevitable.

And your both right-the ability to control the sweat from the floor in a basement would be very cost prohibitive.


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Rob-problem with gluing is its on tile. ONce its time for new carpet-the tile and carpet will come up as one. And the landlord wont stand for that. we hope to be at the current location for a long time so another change of carpet is inevitable.
> 
> And your both right-the ability to control the sweat from the floor in a basement would be very cost prohibitive.


What about using 2 commercial/industrial sized dehumidifiers; one at each end of the room.


----------



## Brian Rice

Nothing is wrong with that, but where are you going to pipe the condensate? I don't think we will want to be draining them manually.


----------



## David Usnik

True. Although the unit at the end of the room opposite of the tire room could be run to the floor drain in the kitchen. But you're right, this is probably not the most effecient solution.


----------



## rayhuang

Is anyone taking off for the Sizzler on Friday morning? LIke 5 or 6 am to get in some practice ? Practice is from like 11am to 7pm I think Friday.


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Is anyone taking off for the Sizzler on Friday morning? LIke 5 or 6 am to get in some practice ? Practice is from like 11am to 7pm I think Friday.


Me and Pete are leaving Thursday afternoon. 16 hours round trip is alot of driving and I would like to have more than one day out of the car.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

David Usnik said:


> What about using 2 commercial/industrial sized dehumidifiers; one at each end of the room.


not to mention the electricity cost to run those dehumidifiers is ridiculous too, I had my basement in my old house flood and to dry it out they put some down there after the main water was gone and all cleaned up, my electricity bill tripled running 2 of them as opposed to the standard household kind.


----------



## Mike Peterson

sub floor.....Unless the lottery or the IRS wants to pay, not going to happen, Personaly I vote for glue......and perhaps a light sanding to the floor if possiple. Now time for a nap....lata!


----------



## Medved

*Sizzler*



David Usnik said:


> Me and Pete are leaving Thursday afternoon. 16 hours round trip is alot of driving and I would like to have more than one day out of the car.


Looking forward to getting in a full day of practice on Friday. Being there two days really makes the 16 hour round trip worth it.

Are pits spaces available, or do we need to bring tables and chairs.


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-I was following the Chick mobile the other day. I thought you worked not cruised for chicks in the afternoon :lol:

I hear there is plenty of pit space. You can bring you pit organzier if you want to get a few more levels to store your stuff.

Ray


----------



## EAMotorsports

Have you guys thought about this. I seen it out in Cali a few years back in Stockton at the carpet nats.

They took 2x12's and made a box around the track (boards laying flat) and wrapped the outside of the carpet around the boards and stapled it to it all around the outside of the track. Then they took big long lag bolts and made tied the boards together. So to tighten the carpet they would tighten the bolts in the boards and it would pull it tight. Best setup Ive ever seen without gluing the carpet down!! No wrinkles at all!! This isnt the best description but you get the idea


EA


----------



## rayhuang

EA-thats brilliant and doesnt sound too expensive to make happen.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Word*

Ah, yeah. That's a very promising option. Thanks EA. Steppin' it up!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

So whats up ya'll, Looks like I may miss a practice night again, finishing moving this week. Cant wait to be done, Chris, how late will ya be their? I may come out later if I know you will be there later than usual, Gabe, call me. Jimmy, did you ever find those axles we talked about? I need em, thanks C ya!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Schlortzen Et Einhurste*

I won't be staying late. My car is in pieces, undergoing some surgery and updates, but I'm dying to get some wheel time in. Anyone have a rent a car that I can drop a receiver in for the evening? Hey, I gotta ask. If you want to donate your weekly ride to the cause, I'll tune it up!! But I've got to have all night with it.


----------



## rayhuang

You know I got a patient that needs a check-up!!! And its a receiver away from rtr!!
OHhh-how about tuning up a rubber tire car? Now that would be a challenge!!

Ray


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Mr. Goetz,if you cant find a ride for the night,my bmi tc3 is in the top of my mugen bag by my bench.It does need rec.,servo,and speed control.If thats not to much you are welcome to play.I will not be able to make it tomarrow so have fun and see you on race night.
GRIZZLY-A

There is also a body with it.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I've got enough challenges on my hands. Foams only please. 

Appreciate the offers... !


----------



## losidude44857

Chris, take my TC3 for the week...
-Buddy


----------



## Doorman

Goetz said:


> I won't be staying late. My car is in pieces, undergoing some surgery and updates, but I'm dying to get some wheel time in. Anyone have a rent a car that I can drop a receiver in for the evening? Hey, I gotta ask. If you want to donate your weekly ride to the cause, I'll tune it up!! But I've got to have all night with it.


Chris,

You can shake down my new xray ride if you want.
I thought it felt pretty good last week. You can see how it does on the clock.
My focus is going to be on my 12th scale. I've got to get into the game there.
Let me know. All you gotta do is ask.

Tracy


----------



## Doorman

Mr-Tamiya said:


> So whats up ya'll, Looks like I may miss a practice night again, finishing moving this week. Cant wait to be done, Chris, how late will ya be their? I may come out later if I know you will be there later than usual, Gabe, call me. Jimmy, did you ever find those axles we talked about? I need em, thanks C ya!


Jay, 

Check your e-mail!

Tracy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Tempting offers. I'm out an esc for the moment, so a few choices are already out. Tracy, Ray... Perhaps..


----------



## Micro_Racer

As far as the track goes....has anyone run on the foam rubber tracks?


----------



## losidude44857

You dont want mine, i got an ESC?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all-if any of you guys have 118 and 120 spurs in Kimbrough or PRS, can you please bring-em w/ ya tomorrow night? I'll just need to borrow them for a pack or two at most.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Goetz said:


> I won't be staying late. My car is in pieces, undergoing some surgery and updates, but I'm dying to get some wheel time in. Anyone have a rent a car that I can drop a receiver in for the evening? Hey, I gotta ask. If you want to donate your weekly ride to the cause, I'll tune it up!! But I've got to have all night with it.


i can send my X ray with gabe! all you have to do is charge batteries! let me know I dont have a problem with that and trust your wrenching


----------



## chicky03

Chris,

Too bad I did not think of this earlier. I should have brought you my 1/12 to run:roll: 

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all-while the hobbyshop at the track sorts itself out-theres still Hobbytown Strongsville and Bells and Whistles in SouthGate USA. I just ordered some parts from Damon a few minutes ago and they will be here by the end of the week. Also-Jimmy said he will take orders too and you can hook-up with him for pick-ups. While we await the Gates trackside hobbyshop-lets support those who support local racing and the Gate.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Hey all-while the hobbyshop at the track sorts itself out-theres still Hobbytown Strongsville and Bells and Whistles in SouthGate USA. I just ordered some parts from Damon a few minutes ago and they will be here by the end of the week. Also-Jimmy said he will take orders too and you can hook-up with him for pick-ups. While we await the Gates trackside hobbyshop-lets support those who support local racing and the Gate.


Thanks for the plug on HobbyTown! Much appreciated!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

chicky03 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Too bad I did not think of this earlier. I should have brought you my 1/12 to run:roll:
> 
> Paul


You're a sick, sick man/reptile/god.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

SO, how was practice? sorry i didnt make it tracy. With moving and all just lost track of time.


----------



## rayhuang

Practice was quiet-same hardcore guys as usual. Buddy laid down one freaky run in stock sedan which was not to be repeated during the night, but it was fast.


----------



## insaneriders

*Tighten it up*

Thanks to Chris and all that helped me tighten up my car. It was actually the servo saver that caused all of the twitching and uncommanded grab during entry. 

Unfortunately both Tracy and Buddy had told me about this previously, but either my technique or skill level didn't allow me to see the advantage of this handling characteristic. Especially since I would tap and break the steering rack. So I went back too loose tension. 

So when you guys said tighten it up, I didn't know you ment the rack!


Later Gabe


----------



## Doorman

*Kop*

Ray, 

Thanks for the 12th scale help last night.
I think you setting the chassis rake for me might be the little detail that will help get this car back on track and keep it there.
I also decided to mount the servo flat on the chassis since everyone seems to stress this little fact. It is drying as we speak. Hope this settles the steering down some.

Jay....I'll see you next week!

Tracy


----------



## rayhuang

I just bought another L4 as mine took some damage at the Champs. I might build it exaclty the same as my other one except start it with the steering at an angle-like yours. I have to do it now because I still have both sets of ears on the servo. I am just curious ot see what it feels like.

It was fun to work on your 12th and help it improve bit-by-bit. Is too bad I cannot figure out how to go faster with my 4wd sedan. 

Ray


----------



## Brian Rice

Ray, who do you think you are???? A 12th scale specialist??? LOL!


----------



## rayhuang

Brian Rice said:


> Ray, who do you think you are???? A 12th scale specialist??? LOL!


 Well-that honor belongs to Joneser-but I can tell you I aint no TC specialist!!!


----------



## Brian Rice

Me either... for now!


----------



## rayhuang

Yeah-your just some kind of weird Pyro!!!


----------



## Brian Rice

Yeah, Let's see how much new stuff I can burn up in one night...
Motor
Battery
Chassis (old)
$$$$$$$$$


----------



## losidude44857

Brian Rice is SICK


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

krisgel is lurking.... :wave:


----------



## rayhuang

Tracy-I built up the 2nd 12L4 tonight. ONe with servo angled and one flat. Next practice night well charge up both and take a few laps with both cars to cmpare back to back. I also think the next test is to remove your tweak system and run the screws in the t-plate. I bet it will square up more consistently every time like that and be less twitchy off center.


----------



## Medved

*T Plate*

Ok,

I started racing 1/12 with a T plate car. I still have it on the wall. I think it is very outdated, but will bring it to the track on Tuesday.

When I first started running 1/12, I was way off the pace. After I got Rays old Speed Merchant, I picked up 2 laps the first time out on the same track, same equipment (batteries, motor, etc). I was sold! on the links.

I have been kicking around the idea of getting a new 1/12, and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions, or recommendations. I still feel the link car, can out corner a "T" car, but the down side is that when the link car gets out of "tweek" you might as well pull off, because it is nearly undriveable.

The positive side is that I don't need to replace broken T plates on a monthly basis.

Any thoughts? For those who have run both, what insite do you have. 

Pete


----------



## Doorman

rayhuang said:


> Tracy-I built up the 2nd 12L4 tonight. ONe with servo angled and one flat. Next practice night well charge up both and take a few laps with both cars to cmpare back to back. I also think the next test is to remove your tweak system and run the screws in the t-plate. I bet it will square up more consistently every time like that and be less twitchy off center.


Yeah Ray.....Let's test!
I upgraded my equipment to try to run better.
I'm not going to get there just with track time alone.
I need to take advantage of the time I have now, before summer is out.
Thanks to everyone who has taken time to help me sort out the new cars.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## RBLove

3 words for ya........

TIGHTEN IT UP


----------



## chicky03

Medved said:


> Ok,
> 
> I started racing 1/12 with a T plate car. I still have it on the wall. I think it is very outdated, but will bring it to the track on Tuesday.
> 
> When I first started running 1/12, I was way off the pace. After I got Rays old Speed Merchant, I picked up 2 laps the first time out on the same track, same equipment (batteries, motor, etc). I was sold! on the links.
> 
> I have been kicking around the idea of getting a new 1/12, and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions, or recommendations. I still feel the link car, can out corner a "T" car, but the down side is that when the link car gets out of "tweek" you might as well pull off, because it is nearly undriveable.
> 
> The positive side is that I don't need to replace broken T plates on a monthly basis.
> 
> Any thoughts? For those who have run both, what insite do you have.
> 
> Pete


I first started with a link car and thought it was the way to go until I tried a well setup Tbar car. I think the Tbar car works better all around. It has more grip and it more consistent. The more grip does not make it want to traction roll more it just makes the car accelerate better with forward bite. At the indoor champs I ran a L4 and I checked the tweak on it every run, guess what, I never changed it. I know people will say that you can't adjust a Tbar car. But there is a lot that you can change, front springs, two different tbars, dampening, center springs. To be honest there is more to change on a link car but also means you can get lost easier, with the tbar car you just run it the same everytime for the most part. I am not sure you will go faster with a tbar car Pete but I think you will like driving it a lot better and be more consistent. Just go and get a L4 kit and the new IRS rear pod setup and you'll be dialed. You might want to check out the BMI 2.5mm chassis also but for club racing I do not think you'll notice the difference. If you need help setting it up let me know. I can bring my car so you can copy it when you are ready.

Paul


----------



## David Usnik

*Airbrushing*

Paul,

I wanted to start airbrushing. Since you are the Parma god, I thought you would be the man to ask. What would be a good system to get started with?


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-Ive got two rtr L4's. Your welcome to one for a night. You'll just need to take out my receiver and put one of yours in for the night.

I think that as a club that all want to excel at the Champs-it doesnt hurt us to all drive similar layouts so we can help each other. I have had my Rev3 and Rev4 so dialed at times in high bite, but I'd still rather drive my L4 nowadays for the same reasons Paul mentioned. Its always good-maybe not dialed-but never out to lunch. It might push too much to get killler laps-but thats a tire change or a center screw in t-plate adjustment away!!


----------



## rayhuang

OH-and I think that Rice has a sweet L4 on the 4-sale block. And this one has never been on fire-that I know of.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Paul,
> 
> I wanted to start airbrushing. Since you are the Parma god, I thought you would be the man to ask. What would be a good system to get started with?


 Well_I think you cannot go wrong with the Faskolor F1 brush. For a lot more money there is an IWata that you can write your name in 1/16" wide lines for super detail work.

I paint using the race shops compressor with a built in regulator. It doesnt have a water trap on it yet, but it will soon. Doesnt seem to hurt the Faskolor paint much to not use it so far.

I shoot between 20 and 60psi, but I am sure you can shoot everything at 30 if you wanted so a regulator is not a 100% needed thing. I do fluorescents or backing coats in many thin coats at high pressure-drying between coats with a hairdryer. I do smaller sections at low pressure with the brush a lot closer to the work.

Ray "not Paul" Huang


----------



## Doorman

rayhuang said:


> Well_I think you cannot go wrong with the Faskolor F1 brush. For a lot more money there is an IWata that you can write your name in 1/16" wide lines for super detail work.
> 
> Yeah, I have one of those.
> Depending the one you want though.
> The high end dollar one ($200) doesn't like to shoot waterbase real well for a long time. It has a small tip and the paint likes to dry on the tip at close range with low psi. Now for lacquer, it's the "Bomb"! Like Ray said, it will paint hair lines.
> If I had it to do over again, and buy just one brush. I would buy a gravity feed with larger or interchangeable needles and tips.
> 
> If you want to buy a brand name, Iwata has to be it.
> 
> Tracy


----------



## joneser

I have had both Iwata and Parma airbrushes.....I like my parma better. Keep in mind that the Parma is a name brand brush and is definately good quality. My iwata is a top feed and its a pain to get completely clean so I use the parma.

Lorbaer......email Ray Huang with you battery questions....he is the guy that has the connections and can give yoiu good info.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I use the cheap a$$ testor air brush with testor air cans....does the job and was only $25.00...best part -- nothing to clean!

http://www.testors.com/catalog_item.asp?itemNbr=1196


----------



## rayhuang

Micro_Racer said:


> I use the cheap a$$ testor air brush with testor air cans....does the job and was only $25.00...best part -- nothing to clean!
> 
> http://www.testors.com/catalog_item.asp?itemNbr=1196


 Now-if youd just stop copying Ray Adams colors........:lol:


----------



## Medved

*Painted Body*

Usnik,

I plan to finish putting the backing of white on your car sometime today so you will have time to trim the body.

I'll call you when it is complete.

Later,
Pete


----------



## krisgel

Lurking I am.


----------



## losidude44857

Racing soon are you?
-Buddy


----------



## Mike Peterson

*Can of Worms.......*

As all are aware The Gate while still making some money and holding some races is in shambles. The track needs to be relaid and glued to the floor, boards need painting as well as the walls, tables cleaned bathrooms cleaned and fixed, and a list far larger then what I want to type here. Basicly I am asking myself and others, whats going on? I am seeing the point that without the lure of money to be made personaly, time and effort become hard to find. I have talked to numerous people in the area and some from far away on how the gate should be taken back to a national level track. This is true I believe, but with the clubs atmosphere being reinstated this is going to be a challenge. I guess I am asking is what direction is the gate going. Are we or a few willing to put in the work time and personal expences to make the gate better than ever, or are we going to turn into a 24 gym where you pay a monthy due to get a key and you can run when you want. With the "gym" idea then we relay the carpet and forget about the rest, no nationals no hobbyshop, and I hope 15 to 20 people can come up with enough money to pay the rent. I personaly feel that we are wasting away maybe one of the best racing venues in the country. I believe it is our job to turn the gate around, in fact make it better than before, I here so much that to much racing makes people not want to come out as much? I believe that the direction the track has been taking has drove people away, John from Beaver told me the the gate looks and feels like someones basement! Wow thats the vision I see for the track that held last years Nat's. So basicaly I am asking is what are we doing, are we going to just become A club of 10 to 20 racers just bringing in enough money to stay open, or are we going to be the best race track in the U.S. period. To me there is no middle, the track is public or private I guess it's up to us to decide. I think when Jimmy, Buran and Ray moved the track from the Brat to the Gate everyone new it was positive, It was a better place to race, more pits, bigger track. Everything grew so fast and everyone was happy. Well now the cows dry and no one wants to own it. Without A owner of the track I cant see a board of directors getting anything done, I have not seen most of these people in 2 weeks to begin with. I know the summmer is diffrent but if we plan on making any improvements for this fall to get racers back they need to be started last week! The track needs to close for 2 weeks to take care of these issues before the fall. How can we pitch a warm up race for the champs when our track looks like a 7 year olds bedroom! I guess I am geting to the point of put up or shut up, I want and need to know the level of commitment of each racer that cares for the gate, If my ideas and passion to make this a very good race track are not the popular vote, then we can take strides in another direction. I thank all for reading this and I hope none are offended by my words. I am simply displaying my passion for the track and rc racing at the gate. I thank all who have helped in some way to keep the track looking and performing nice and smoothly for so long. I believe it is time for change. The passion of a few can make racing better for all.
thanks again,
Mike Wise


----------



## RacewayJohn

*National-Level Facility AGAIN??*

Wow! All that and I get an "out-of-context" quote?? LOL. Mike, to expound on what I said- I think that with the stuff sitting around, and the general feel of the place, that NEWCOMERS will feel as though they are visiting someone's basement, and possibly THEY should be considered when making improvements. Basically as track proprietors, you must try to make the most people happy, and offend the least by doing it. But, if times are tough (as they are now, both in the economy AND at tracks) certain decisions must be made for continuing a facility BEFORE all (people) are satisfied. This place held a national event in 2004, and, quite honestly, should be one of the FEW in the eastern U.S. to hold future ones because of the size, accomodations, and available DEDICATED manpower to help. With the exception of the basement location(not visible from the road), you have hotels/motels, lots of food choices, easy access to MAJOR roads, and a short drive to an international airport. These are things that most tracks have 1 or 2 of, but never all factors together. This is why it is sooooo important for those concerned with keeping the Gate open should consider what could be, rather than what is or what will happen. Racing attendance is light right now, but a few well-placed fliers (remember those things??) and a few "fill atricles" in the local papers, could be what you need to start the ball rolling. Once spruced-up a campaign such as "The Gate-poised for the next Millennium" or T-Shirts saying "I was a Gate Crasher 2005-2006" might be what it takes to attract new and not-so-new racers in and back. Just my .02 John :wave: 
P.S. I am willing to drive 80 miles to help, so why aren't you willing to drive 10 minutes.......??? :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

As time rolls on and new people decide to take up the reigns of the Gate-I can say many, mnay things.

Its is a job that requires personal motivation. You cannot farm out the tasks nor can you delegate it. Only the person or persons in charge can make anything happen. Its as simple as set a date for work to begin, let everyone know what needs to be done and hope youve got the time and manpwoer to do it in a timely manner. An example would be relaying the track. OK-The dates are MOn, Tues and Friday nights from 5 to 10pm. Make it any and all nights you can. If 10 guys show-up-bust ass and get a lot done. if two guys show up-do what you can and hope more people come the next night. No deliberating for three weeks about a good time or taking it to commitee. Schedule it, make sure theres plenty of paint or tape or tools and do the best you can.

Next-lets face it-its a downtime for onroad racing. At least in Cleveland. Maybe the best we can do is be a private test track to those focused on winning the Champs. Of course hold regularly scheduled races in the fall. Getting the practice required to be a Champion in this sport clearly takes a great sacrifice for those who arent gifted at birth to this hobby. If that sacrifice includes all your time and money (I.e. to cover rent/utlities) then so be it. I know of at least 3 guys who would be willing (if not able) to pay all the bills of the gate just to have a place to practice. I am not one of them anymore.

I personally am losing motivation. Its sad, but I had my turn at the front and it burned me out.I am slowly turning into the guy who just wants to pay my $15 and race. As for burout-I think I am also getting burned out by the year round racing. I thought it was just what i needed to prepare the Champs-but I am finding myself not improving at the pace i had the last three years. Maybe I am not the only one getting a little too much racing. I am addicted to racing (cars, karts, bicycles, doesnt matter) so I feel like I have to race soethng every chnace I can. Maybe I am fooling myself.

SO in conclusion-I think you Mike need to take the whole weight of the Gate on your shoulders if its what you choose to do. if your passion is contagious enough-I hope you find the core group still willing to put forth the effort they have the last 3 or 4 years and support your decisions-which must come swiftly now. To save a sinking ship as it were. and also in conlusion-I think that maybe we have put forth too grueling of a schedule for many. yes its voluntary-no one has to attend-well no one has!!! But maybe less races and more practices is what th Gate requires at this time. As long as bills are paid and the doors open-I dont care who practices or runs there.

Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson

2 very good replys, this is what I am looking for. Ray I am impressed with your honesty. I feel the more people who just come out with there personal goals and ideas for the track the better. If one is looking for 100% invlovement, step up, If you just want to race, thats good to, I am interested in giving the racer a place to race. I and others are afraid of being ousted for puting time and manpower into the track to make it better. I believe the desions that need to be made right now are not for a group of people to decide. I think actions need to be taken right now.
I say we plan on tuesday to teardown the track and begin the process of gluing it to the floor. I know Chris and Jody have the adhesive in mind to use, I think actions is now. If not tues, than wensday instead of the meeting, It would be at the track to begin the work. Teardown is the hard part, 2 or 3 guys can sand the floor then another night with extra help to relay the carpet.
I think once the track is in order we can begin to reassemble the NORCAR format. Right now we need some people to step up and hand over a great facillity. My interest right now is to provide a track for anyone to race at. Once things are squared away I would still be interested In running or helping to run the Gate. Without an indpendent owner to run the track the track is run by racers, racers who want what? To race! I would like to put in a bid to run the next nats, the deadline is late july- as of right now I think that would be a very bad idea! I would like to see what we can accomplish in the next 2 weeks before ANY bid is put in. We need to fix this pace up for Oct- our own race, a race that with the ever expanding race card for the year might become more of a local race than a regional or national event. Not only do we need to fix the facillity the image of the Gate as well.


----------



## Medved

*Summer Racing*

Mike,

I hear you! I am willing to help out. I know the clock is ticking, and we need to make some decisions soon.

I'm sure that after Wednesday, we will have a sence of direction, and some short-term and long-term goals in mind.

See ya all Tuesday and Wednesday.

Later,
Pete


----------



## Rich Chang

*Gluing carpet down*

Hi,

I am not a Clevelandite, but I wanted to recommend not gluing the carpet down. One of the local tracks here in Michigan glues their carpet down and it causes the carpet to wear out quicker. That track has done that twice and both times the same result occured.

They had the same carpet that was used at the Champs and in less than a season the carpet was threadbare at parts (especially at the end of the straight) and elsewhere had long carpet fibers.

The track also seemed to have a harder time releasing any traction compound in the carpet. And, you would think that would be a good thing and increase traction, but it wasn't. The track was slimy feeling and your tires would get that nasty black coating that would get all over everything (especially our fingers).

-Rich


----------



## RacewayJohn

Rich, how often do they change the track picture(design)?? On any rug, if you run on the same area, you'll be wearing through. Also, do they use Paragon, or do they only use the Racer's Choice compounds? That will also play a part in the problems too. The Gate really needs to glue theirs down- they have enough extra rug to take care of any problems that occur in the next few years until they accrue enough $$ to buy a new rug. Just some thoughts, John


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi John,

They were changing the layout once every few weeks at the time. This was originally a Racer's Choice only, then they ran the Corally stuff, and now they have been running the Paragon FX.

Another track in Michigan also tried gluing the rug down and ran into the problem of it starting to wear out faster. This was a Paragon track.

The Racer's Choice compound definitely causes problems but unfortunately, another track that was a Paragon track ran into the same problem.

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang

Mike-I agree-I am not in the mood to race for the first time in like 27 years of my life :lol: Let work on the track-all night if we have to. 

Maybe we dont need to glue-but we need new tape? The old tape held for a loong time, but maybe its just plain old given up the ghost?

Ray


----------



## Brian Rice

So, are we thinking that there will be no racing this week, and just track maintenance??? Which I am all for...

If so, I think there needs to be a decision made pretty soon!


----------



## RacewayJohn

Yes, please say so soon- I want to come help as well..............Thanks! John Peoples


----------



## rayhuang

If you guys decide to use tape-then youve got to e-mail or call me,Aaron or Jimmy first thing Monday to get the contact info for the carpet tape. I am sure you can have it delivered in time for relaying the track.


----------



## chicky03

Tape gets my vote but we still need to flatten the floor. What might be a good idea is after we pull up the carpet we let it sit for a few days next door or somewhere laid out so it has time to bring its shape back. After we pull it up it stretches and that could be some of the problem. Like someone said, changing the layout more often could be a good solution. Since we have a layout for so long I think a lot of people get burnt out when they do not see improvment. There is a huge curve for everyone when a new layout is put down, they see improvement quicker they are happier. When the layout is down for a few months they feel as they are not getting any better. In fact they have just reached their limit on the layout. Some will still get faster some will stay the same. When the new layout goes down everyone get faster for a few weeks. Might create more interest.

Paul


----------



## insaneriders

*Wise*

Hey Wise I'll help out, I'll leave all that track carpet and board stuff to the pro's. However I,d love to help out in some of the other neglected areas. 

I think Marty Mangeone is a professional painter. Maybe he'd be willing to help with the walls and boards. I'll have to get a hold of Tom to see if he has his own spray equipment. This would help keep down time short!

Do you guys have a floor buffer/cleaner? I,ve done a couple of remodels on my house so let me know what I can do.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## chicky03

David Usnik said:


> Paul,
> 
> I wanted to start airbrushing. Since you are the Parma god, I thought you would be the man to ask. What would be a good system to get started with?


Our faskolor air brush works the best with our paint in my opinion. Most of the other brushes like tracy and ray said get clogged up easier.we also sell a compressor that is extremely quite or you can use a normal garage compressor. I recommend 40-60 lbs of pressure. Let me know if you have any more questions.

Paul


----------



## Medved

*Racing tomorrow*

I think it may be too soon to call off racing for tomorrow, but what does everyone else think?

In either case, I will be there for both evenings Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Doorman

Medved said:


> I think it may be too soon to call off racing for tomorrow, but what does everyone else think?
> 
> In either case, I will be there for both evenings Tuesday and Wednesday.


I agree with pete!
Tomorrow is the money maker and there are some racers who make there plans around that day. You have established a set race schedule.
I know my wife would like to see me home on a tuesday. Gotta Race!

Tracy


----------



## insaneriders

*The Basement*

So how exactly does a group make a basement not look like a basement?

MONEY

But we can make it look like a really nice and clean basement!

I have a grass oval at my house. It doesn't have any high bank turns. But then again I know my backyard isn't Daytona International Speedway.

My point, lets make it as nice as we can with the funds available, and make these impovements a bit at a time until we end up with the Taj Mahal?sp!

Later
Gabe


----------



## RacewayJohn

Exactly!!! I wonder if each racing "family" at the Gate donated just a GALLON of paint (agreed upon color & place to buy), and a brush/roller, and at least an hour of their time to paint/work.......................Hmmmmmm Put me down for 2 Gallons and 8 hours!! John


----------



## joneser

A few weeks ago we had a large meeting because people have been saying we need to run this like a club again. I agree 100% with that by the way! Committees were formed so we can get more things accomplished.....since then some people have not been seen or heard from. The committee to get nothing accomplished is not one that we needed.  


I am in for a can of paint if we decide on what and where to get it. I am all for taping again.....we should also think about the method that Eric Anderson mentioned. I think gluing is just going to give us issues later. Plus Mr. Chang has some good points.


----------



## Mike Peterson

good ideas, I personaly vote for tuesday after racing the boards come down, Im shure we can get 2 or 3 guys to help out. Also wensday we could pull up the carpet and begin to look at the floor. I would hope we could have the carpet down after the weekend. With help I am willing to forgo a small vacation I had planed for this weekend comming up. I to also believe tape will work. I think more thought needs to go into the glue method. I agree with most glue is better but what are the long term affects. We will find out. I also am intrested in seaballs idea to light sand the floor, I agree we should. As far as paint I will supply A sign up sheet to who wants in, then plan a day that all can attend and painting will begin!
Thanks for all your feedback, I am much happer about this now than before....


----------



## David Usnik

Mike, 

Let's handle the first problem at hand. Deciding whether tomorrow is a race night or work night (doesn't matter to me). I need to know if I should bring my equipment or leave it at home.


P.S. I'm in for some paint.


----------



## joneser

Peterson, sounds like you need a hug. Can't Goetz help you with that:freak:


----------



## David Usnik

David Usnik said:


> Mike,
> 
> Let's handle the first problem at hand. Deciding whether tomorrow is a race night or work night (doesn't matter to me). I need to know if I should bring my equipment or leave it at home.
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm in for some paint.


I just read the above post.


----------



## Medved

*Good Plan*

Tuesday Night, race:

Tuesday during racing; sign up for painting nights. 

Tuesday After Racing: Pull down boards.

Wednesday, Meeting at Pizza Place

Agenda for Wednesday Meeting:

1. Pick track maintance NIGHTS! We will need a few to get all accomplished.
2. Pick "type" of paint. I would suggest Home Depot. Right around the corner. And pick a inexpensive common brand.
3. vote to postpope/cancel next weeks race, and schedule as a "work night detail"
4. determine if we would like to host Nationals again
5. vote on fees for club dues,
6. open discussion 

Let me know if you guys think of anything else I missed. I am sure there is a few other important items I am forgetting.

I will also donate $20 bucks to the general fund for paint and tape this month.

See ya all tomorrow!

Pete


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> Tuesday Night, race:
> 
> Tuesday during racing; sign up for painting nights.
> 
> Tuesday After Racing: Pull down boards.
> 
> Wednesday, Meeting at Pizza Place
> 
> Agenda for Wednesday Meeting:
> 
> 1. Pick track maintance NIGHTS! We will need a few to get all accomplished.
> 2. Pick "type" of paint. I would suggest Home Depot. Right around the corner. And pick a inexpensive common brand.
> 3. vote to postpope/cancel next weeks race, and schedule as a "work night detail"
> 4. determine if we would like to host Nationals again
> 5. vote on fees for club dues,
> 6. open discussion
> 
> Let me know if you guys think of anything else I missed. I am sure there is a few other important items I am forgetting.
> 
> I will also donate $20 bucks to the general fund for paint and tape this month.
> 
> See ya all tomorrow!
> 
> Pete


I second Pete's idea. I think it's a good structure to follow.


----------



## joneser

anyone know what you are supposed to do with old batteries? I know that there is some place to take them....i have a good number of cells that I have just laying around


----------



## rayhuang

radio shack or Hobbytown


----------



## losidude44857

I would love to become as involved as you Clevelanders, but an hour drive is just to long for me. I will come and race on race and practice nights, but extra nights, not happening on my end. I got to get up early for work, and gas prices kill me. I commend John for dedicating not only his personal time, but the money it is going to cost him to come to our place and help us out. 
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

I am gathering from Mikes last post that were racing tomorrow night-then tearing down? PLease post iif otherwise because I want to know if i need to load up all my crap for tomorrow.

If we are racing-anyone running mod or 19t-or is it just stock sedan?

Ray


----------



## Brian Rice

Stock 12th for me tonight!


----------



## chicky03

joneser said:


> anyone know what you are supposed to do with old batteries? I know that there is some place to take them....i have a good number of cells that I have just laying around


You can use them as fill in your new foundation 

The fenced in place across the street from Abby road is the North Royalton waste center. You can take oil and gas there. I assume they would take batteries.

Paul


----------



## chicky03

rayhuang said:


> I am gathering from Mikes last post that were racing tomorrow night-then tearing down? PLease post iif otherwise because I want to know if i need to load up all my crap for tomorrow.
> 
> If we are racing-anyone running mod or 19t-or is it just stock sedan?
> 
> Ray


I will be running mod and I think Aaron is coming also. Blackstock might make an appearance.


----------



## rayhuang

Paul-Cool!! 

Everyone who plans to do track teardown after racing should bring a 9/16" socket and a drill motor with a phyllips bit-if youve got-em. 4 guys and well have the perimeter down and the innerboards and flappers off in less than 1 hour.


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray just the drill motor.......... that could be a problem!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Medved said:


> Mike,
> 
> I hear you! I am willing to help out. I know the clock is ticking, and we need to make some decisions soon.
> 
> I'm sure that after Wednesday, we will have a sence of direction, and some short-term and long-term goals in mind.
> 
> See ya all Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> Later,
> Pete


I also offered my help with some IDeas and physical labor, just say the word. Lets not be selective on who is allowe dto help and who isnt, you guys just need help to get it done


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

chicky03 said:


> Tape gets my vote but we still need to flatten the floor. What might be a good idea is after we pull up the carpet we let it sit for a few days next door or somewhere laid out so it has time to bring its shape back. After we pull it up it stretches and that could be some of the problem. Like someone said, changing the layout more often could be a good solution. Since we have a layout for so long I think a lot of people get burnt out when they do not see improvment. There is a huge curve for everyone when a new layout is put down, they see improvement quicker they are happier. When the layout is down for a few months they feel as they are not getting any better. In fact they have just reached their limit on the layout. Some will still get faster some will stay the same. When the new layout goes down everyone get faster for a few weeks. Might create more interest.
> 
> Paul


Thanks paul maybe they will listen to you! I trie dto mention this same thing before and I got ripped on by everyone, So thanks for re mentioning it!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

wont make racing but should be there to help later, Tracy gabe has your stuff!


----------



## insaneriders

*Have your stuff I do*

Question is tighten it up can you.

Later, 
Yoda


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Thanks paul maybe they will listen to you! I tried to mention this same thing before and I got ripped on by everyone, So thanks for re-mentioning it!


The trouble I have with tape is that it has failed us time and again. I think we need to try, and possibly fail, at a different approach. Ten years from now we'll still be wondering if there is a better way. Ideally, the carpet needs to be able to slide on the floor WITHOUT having anything to restrict it. The wrinkles occur when stretching is suddenly curtailed by the tape barriers underneath it. If we tape again, the area left untaped needs to be so small that the amount that the carpet can logically stretch over that area will not produce any wrinkles. 

Glueing will prohibit any stretching at all, eliminating the wrinkles, but perhaps causing premature wear and/or lack of grip, in addition to a tough removal when it's time has expired. If we can tape ensuring a low probability of wrinkles then it's a sound plan. If we aren't going to propose a new tape pattern or other new method, then we are destined to fail on all levels. This type of thinking in general will not produce a track that will see change, and especially not for the positive. 

If the new attitude is to be fresh, and creative on the track, we should use the same approach at the track. People don't race if it gets stale. People won't help eithe,r if they don't believe their efforts will produce favorable results. Like someone has already mentioned, with the little effort we will get, we need to work smarter, not harder.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

insaneriders said:


> Question is tighten it up can you.
> 
> Later,
> Yoda


Awesome!:lol:


----------



## RacewayJohn

Hey, how about a COMBINATION of things? I have had so-so luck with 3M spray adhesive in the past, but you COULD remove the glued things from it. Perhaps a combo of it and the tape could be what we're looking for in overall adhesion AND future adaptation to new carpet... Just an idea.........chat amongst youselves........LOL John


----------



## RacewayJohn

Chris- I thought you were with the "schwartz" NOT the force?? LOL


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be racing 1/12th tonight and help with the track


----------



## Mike Peterson

Ok, Pete youre the man, I like your plan, I say we do it that way. I will be there tonight, questions or comments come see me. I also have been told that I have another shot at the overall win in stock tonight thanks to seaballs "mission impossible" car! Blystone this time it's personal! I hope for one last night of good racing on this layout! Im sure everyone is sick of it!
Jones I do need a hug.......what time will you be there tonight.......
Gabe- Obe-one has taught you well......but there is a greater force on the "darkside" of racing he has not told you about.......12th scale! The Dark Lord Medved will show us all the way tonight.....I can feel it......the anger building..........oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh....pahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........ooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh.......pahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
-The Sith-


----------



## Brian Rice

Pete will have his hands full tonight in 12th scale!


----------



## [email protected]

*Gate/SCH*

Mike,
Glad to see there are a few dedicated people helping out. That is what it takes. I have a few dedicated types over here in Pittsburgh and I could not have done it without them... and they could not have done it without me (throwing the $$$ down & ideas). I enjoyed reading the last few pages and most is so true. Unfortunately, we are only hitting a small percentage of R/C racers through HobbyTalk... but it helps. Marketing research will help... but word of mouth seems to be the best and you obviously have that going for you big time. This is a slow period and a good time to get the ball rolling on improvements and maintenance on yours and our tracks. We are just starting to steam/clean our carpet after racing on it weekly since February.
I was reading how some people are for gluing and some against. I would suggest gluing and watching what tire compound you run closely. But it is important to use the right stuff! We have worked with manufactures and suppliers of the Ozite surfaces and glues, which we have tested out some theories. Also, we are using rubberized flexible glue that allows the ability to lift the carpet, and fix tears and other problems that are inevitable. Feel free to call me if you wanted to chat a little more. I wish I could come up to lend a hand, but with 3 jobs, I am spread way too thin. But I can offer what experiences I have come across from building a decent track and hopefully save you some $$.
To me the “Gate” has always been a “benchmark” for Steel City Hobbies. I have always been in envy of the attention and quality of racers you pull. I am trying to do the same thing for the Pittsburgh region and have had some success in my short tenure in the R/C “Sport”. I hope the “Gate” continues to be the benchmark for many tracks such as ours as it also has been a great inspiration for many people – and a lot of people want to and will get involved. Good luck and I hope I have the opportunity to come up and race.
Mike


----------



## Marty Mangione

The Gate was Great tonite, I put the 12th scale on the track for the first time and turned 26 laps (leaders 35,36,37). Before the nite was over i learned a whole bunch (Thanks Tracy) and i turned 30 laps. I like this thing you call 12th scale..Good nite everybody. Marty


----------



## Doorman

Marty Mangione said:


> The Gate was Great tonite, I put the 12th scale on the track for the first time and turned 26 laps (leaders 35,36,37). Before the nite was over i learned a whole bunch (Thanks Tracy) and i turned 30 laps. I like this thing you call 12th scale..Good nite everybody. Marty


Marty,

And that is just the beginning!!
Glad you had fun. It was a good night for racing.

Tracy


----------



## rctazmanmc

Marty Mangione said:


> The Gate was Great tonite, I put the 12th scale on the track for the first time and turned 26 laps (leaders 35,36,37). Before the nite was over i learned a whole bunch (Thanks Tracy) and i turned 30 laps. I like this thing you call 12th scale..Good nite everybody. Marty


Marty - you will grow to like them. Once fall starts me and Jerry might venture out there once or twice to run - not now for me at least.

I started off with them and plan stick with it like I am the buggy at Medina - going back to my roots is paying off!

Have fun - gotta run Halo a few times once me and Jerry start running up there.

Sounds like you guys are rebuilding and rejuvinating the track - that is great to hear - spread the word more - many a board out there to preach the gospel.

Buddy - gotta come out and run a few times on off-road if you can get use of gear! Heard that you are doing some blistering racing up there - keep it up!!

Team Balls still going strong?

mc

"Sleeper"

Team ShOrT BuS
************


----------



## Medved

*The Dark Side*



Marty Mangione said:


> The Gate was Great tonite, I put the 12th scale on the track for the first time and turned 26 laps (leaders 35,36,37). Before the nite was over i learned a whole bunch (Thanks Tracy) and i turned 30 laps. I like this thing you call 12th scale..Good nite everybody. Marty


Welcome to the Dark Side! . . . Feel the Power!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Just to be clear....tonight the meeting is at the Gate, at 7PM?


----------



## David Usnik

Pete,

Great run last night. That's what I call racing. Although, the more I keep thinking about it, you actually won that race. After waiting for your car to be put back on the track, I should have gave you the position back. Everything was happening so fast and I knew Tracy was coming up quick from P3, I got anxious and took off as soon as your car was put back in play. At the end, Tracy was only 3 seconds behind us. Sorry about stealing the win. It's been a long time since I've run up front in an A-main. I owe you one.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Micro_Racer said:


> Just to be clear....tonight the meeting is at the Gate, at 7PM?


Yup. Mike is right. Tonight's meeting, which is open to anyone interested in helping out, will be at The Gate itself, and will begin at 7. After some discussion, we can continue what had begun last night. Let's get this all knocked out so that we can soon have more racing like we had last night. 

Great job to everyone on, and off, the track last night. It was just a glipse of what makes our club something to be proud of. Thanks again to all who came out. 

- Todd Copeland


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

> Like someone said, changing the layout more often could be a good solution. Since we have a layout for so long I think a lot of people get burnt out when they do not see improvment. There is a huge curve for everyone when a new layout is put down, they see improvement quicker they are happier. When the layout is down for a few months they feel as they are not getting any better. In fact they have just reached their limit on the layout. Some will still get faster some will stay the same. When the new layout goes down everyone get faster for a few weeks. Might create more interest.
> 
> Paul


my Comment was not to the tape but to the changing of the layout more often, totally agreeing with paul that it gets stale after a few, Is the same layout great for tuning? Yes! BUt given anough time a mouse can master a maze. Changing it up will keep it fresh for all, and lessen the effects of the carpet wear. Sorry I wasnt able to make it up, I hadnt gotten done with what I needed to till 10pm then I tried calling Gabe to see if you guys were still working cuz my bro and I were gonna come up but when we didnt get an answer we didnt come, Gabe called today and said that you guys had it handled rather quickly though. I would be there tonight gotta work at Hobbytown till 8:30 how late you guys staying tonight?


----------



## rayhuang

The racing was pretty good last night. Brian T-Plate Rice-formerly known as Prince easily took the TQ in 12th with a very good 40 8:08. In the Main it was all Rice again till he t-plated out. Then the battle began!!! Dave Usnik drove clean and kept Pete at bay after many, many attempted passes. Pete appeared to be overgeared-giving Dave the advantage out of the corners, but into the corners and on the back straight Pete had the advantage. It was fun to watch. It was also good to see so many well handling 12th scales out there.

In stock-Jody drove aggressively in the B-Main start to secure his 2nd spot at the front, but Gabe tapped in the chicane right in front of Jody-who surgically removed his right rear suspnesion for him. After that-Jody drove hard, lapped the field to take the win. btw-nice paint job Jody 

The stock sedan A-main was a true battle between Wisenstein, the Hand, Buddy and Herrmannski!!! In the rocket round-it was all about the Hand and BUddy who both improved there runs and went 2nd and TQ. In the Main-The Hand does what the Hand does best-blew out the first lap and dropped to 4th. Herrmannski pulled a beatiful pass on Wise then the chase was on. The Hand, Wise and Herrmann dicing with each other, but also trying to reelin Buddy. In the end-Buddy was not to be denied and went flag to flag!! And lets not forget Dan Medved putting it in the sow with what looked like a very good handling Warpedspeed!!

19t-well-it was the Chicky show wasnt it? Easily outpacing Big Race and the Twisterby a whopping 0.5 per lap all day long. IT was not pretty. I sorted out my car as well as I could for the Main and had every intention of bringing it. Well-I didnt-but I had a good solid run anyways. Paul did what Paul does so well-he chcked out!! C-Ya!!

Sorry guys-Wednesday night is my Daddy night-I'll see you all soon,
Ray


----------



## rayhuang

[email protected] Steel City-thanks for your input-I hope Chris or Mike contacts you about the adhesive you talked about. Our biggest concern is reducing or elimating the possibilities of ripples at big races, but also removal of the carpet in the future.


----------



## Mike Peterson

tonights meeting is at 6:30-7:00 at the Gate.
Blystone is still the man...........but theres always next time........next time....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

So the meeting is only 30 minutes long???

It will begin at 7 and finish when we are fatigued from discussion. Then it wil be work time.

Consistency, damnit.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes 7 PM is a good time....we can still have dinner with our family, and miss that rush hour crap....


----------



## Medved

*A-Main victory*



David Usnik said:


> Pete,
> 
> Great run last night. That's what I call racing. Although, the more I keep thinking about it, you actually won that race. After waiting for your car to be put back on the track, I should have gave you the position back. Everything was happening so fast and I knew Tracy was coming up quick from P3, I got anxious and took off as soon as your car was put back in play. At the end, Tracy was only 3 seconds behind us. Sorry about stealing the win. It's been a long time since I've run up front in an A-main. I owe you one.


Dave,

In my view, I never made the pass completely. You won. Waiting for me showed great sportsmanship, and competitiveness. Your victory would not taste as sweet, if you would not have waited. GREAT run! 

I like Ray's comments about how differently the cars were. I can't wait to run on a nice smoooooth surface again. It will make the handleing so much better.

Last nights race just goes to show that it takes more that just a fast car to win. 

My thoughts on getting a T-bar car have diminished a bit last night. I'm not sure I can afford the costs associated with purchasing T-plates by the dozen.


----------



## BudBartos

Brian >> Your spring went in the mail today.


----------



## losidude44857

Sorry i couldnt make it tonight, an hour is quite a drive....
-Buddy


----------



## insaneriders

*My car is so fast even Goetz could drive it*

Now I will he says. Slower is faster, but looser is tighter, when the force within is deep.

Yoda


----------



## Medved

*Great Meeting last night*

I just wanted to thank everyone who had time to come out last night. I know not everyone could make it and I understand. I feel the meeting was a success.

The first item we discussed was the structer of the club. Currently we have some people acting as an interrum board. We would like to hold NEW elections sometime after the Halloween race and have the new board start the beginning of the year. .

Club membership was discussed, and it was decided that $25 would be the dues for the year. (someone please confirm that price for me). Your $25 give you a voice, it gives you a piece of ownership and accountability. We had a lot of discussion about this amount only being used to generate some upfront money. While that is a side benefit, the main reason, in my point of view, is to have a method of identifying people who care about the hobby/sport. Without PEOPLE to rely on, we will never have a clear vision or direction. Also, only Club members will be eligible to act as board members in the future. These people will be elected by the members to act on THEIR behalf. 

This is YOUR CLUB! Be a part! 

We also decided to put a bid in for the ROAR Nationals! This is an awsome opportunity. I think the NEW NORCAR will shine, but we do need you to make it happen. If we are fortunate enough to win the bid, we will need help, I think by then we will have an awsome pool of members to count on, and lots of people involved. 

We also discussed what improvments we can do to the track . . . quickly . . . to improve it. We attempted to try to fill some bumps, which could work, but may be too expensive at this moment. I belive we will clean the floor, and relay the carpet down using double-sided tape layed in two directions, in a checkered board fashion. I think this will be the ticket to keep the track "down" and hold down the ripples.

Next Tuesday night will be a work night, along with THIS Friday. We could use the help. Hopefully we will have the tape we need at that time.

I have to get to work, so I will post more later. 

Pete


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mike Wise - President of NORCAR -- what is your email address you would like NORCAR info going to?

Thanks,
Michael Elwood


----------



## Medved

*Friday*

Hey guys,

Just wanted to let you know that I don't know if I can get away for Friday nights work detail. I will let you know tomorrow.

What time do you expect to open the doors?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Six O'Clock.


----------



## rayhuang

Is the track done yet? I got a new car to try......


----------



## Medved

*Yes it is Done*



rayhuang said:


> Is the track done yet? I got a new car to try......


Yes, the track is done being tore down. 

Over the next few weeks we will be putting it back together. The first work details will be tomorrow, and Tuesday. Most likely a few other evenings as well.


----------



## Medved

*I would like to pose a question to all.*

What do you feel NORCAR's purpose should be?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Mike Wise email.....
[email protected]


----------



## Micro_Racer

Medved said:


> What do you feel NORCAR's purpose should be?


Yes -- all clubs need a Mission Statement!


----------



## Medved

*I agree!*



Micro_Racer said:


> Yes -- all clubs need a Mission Statement!


What should our Mission be?


----------



## rayhuang

Gates purpose is simply to be a race track.

NORCARS purpose is to keep the Gate alive-and all that that implies.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Mission: Impossible??! I think NOT.*



Medved said:


> What should our Mission be?


I think any R/C-related organization should have a mission that is two-fold. First, the obvious is to promote the hobby/sport for what it is. Secondly, (this is tricky) it should be to bring people who NEVER would be there, in to find out what it's about. The "family values" ideals should be strongly highlighted. Once THAT happens, the newcomers will (hopefully) come back with cars, stay, get better, become part of the "core group"- and THAT is what an organization needs. 
How many other "hobbies" besides fishin', can a father and son really have fun AND compete equally at something? Plus, this hobby/sport offers mechanical, electrical, and artistic training to develop young minds (and old ones too) for the future.
I think if we, as a group of enthusiasts are to succeed, we must take lessons from all the non-denominational churches that are springing-up. (I am NOT trying to offend any members of such) They actively go out and recruit people to their services, make "fun events" happen at the churches, and basically try to find any avenue for free publicity. This could happen at the GATE too- how about some sort of event for the parking lot outside? How about getting scouting groups or school clubs involved? How about participating in local parades(running cars the length of the route). The ideas can go on and on.....but only with the commitment and focus of the group-not ONE individual or two. Thanks for reading, my .02 John :wave:


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hi guys,
I would like to put my .02 cents in from somewhat of a "outsider" to the Gate. I use to be at the Gate every Sunday when you guys moved down to the basement. I just got into 12th scale at the time, and with the car I had (Carpet Knife) I had a hard time with it. You guys know, with a side spring car, one good hit on the board and you are screwed. Anyone that I asked for help, helped. That is a good thing. It made me come back every week. Anyway, when football season started last year, I wanted to be home to watch the Steelers play, if I am going to pay for the NFL ticket, I was going to watch it live. So then I went to Halo Hobbies so I could race on Saturday and be home Sunday. So came along the Grand Finale. I figured that if I wanted to do good, I should head up there to practice and do some test and tune for a month before the event. Now, I don't want to make anyone mad at all, but the place was kinda a dump. It just wasn't the nice place that I went to in the winter of 2004. I really think, with a fresh coat of paint and a little love, the Gate could return to what it use to be. Now this is my idea, it might work it might not. You guys have one person in charge, right? That person should, well, give duties to people. Lets see, someone make sure that a certain area is in order. Someone make sure that the area where we blow off our cars and true tires is clean and neat from week to week. Someone has trash duty. Some make sure the bathrooms are clean. I am sure that you guys may already do this, you may not. I know that the place is a big place to take care of. I think everyone there should work as a team. I do not want to see that Gate close up. That is a great place to race at. I would like to see you guys take the Gate back to what it was before. I want to see the Nats. there again. I would like to help, but I live a hour+ away, and with my work, I don't know if I could make it there all the time. I hope that you guys can put your head together and make something great up there again. Again, I might just be rambling, but it is my 2 cents.
Best of luck guys!
Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## rayhuang

"NORCARS mission statement is to promote electric remote controlled car racing as a family oriented, highly competitive and fun hobby for all ages. Also to proffesionally organize and run local as well as national caliber races and Championships that attract and award the best RC car drivers in the United States and the world."

Its a work in progress and i may edit it about a thousand times....


----------



## Mike Peterson

I feel that the Gate should and will be a model for race tracks all over. The building is big enough to hold large events, and the members or racers should cater to newbes. The idea is to have people come in check out whats going on and then maybe become involved. Who didnt start at a small local track then move on to run the champs? the gate should and does breed all types of racers. From pros to rooks, all can coexist. The real question is how to get the gate back and better then before. I have a good feeling with letters and emails coverage for the Oct, race could be good. Also with more then one rc mag on the market if we get the nats thats huge coverage! We CANOT SCREW THIS UP! That is no joke The focus and passion must remain throught this rebuilding time. Thing are looking up, the track will be better. I think it's not so much the polish on the track that needs attention, It's us the gate as a whole needs a overhaul. Each person or member needs to become a gate spokesman for the track, not only for the facility but for the club. We all live in diffrent areas and with some footwork EVERYONE can help out to bring new life to the gate. The idea is not to just cater to whos left it's to get new racers into the hobby. I think we need to take advantage of the race Damon is puting on in August. It's a great way to get new racers for the winter and fall season. I am also looking into perhaps ribbons or small trophys for the fall season, They may not mean much to all racers but the do to some. I think we can bring back the Fall Point Series as well, I think for any racer in any class who does well in that should have alot to be proud of. Also it's a way to keep racers interested in a class they run. Beginers are seperate from the "pro stock" guys and the stock guys are seperate from the mod guys. Racers competeing on there own level against eachother for a 6 to 8 race series! Thats great. The only way that works is with honesty and respect to eachother and oneself. Alot of racers start in this hobby blind, I know we all try to help out new guys when we can but I still believe our race structure does not. Lets give the new guys something to shoot for! We all know that to become a serious and competive racer it takes years of work and alot of $. One reason I took a year off from this hobby is that. But while gone the passion was back and focus returned. I think every racer does not have the same goals as the guy he pits next to. That is the reason we need to adapt to all kinds of racers.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

I keep hearing NORCAR mentioned Seperatley from the Gate, Are they not one anymore? Or is NORCAR the Club And the GATE the Business? JUst trying to figure it out. Are they now seperated? I know when we were at bratenhal it was NORCAR, and Upstairs it was NORCAR at "the GATE" and then downstairs it just had became the GATE. I know NORCAR has the ROAR affiliation, so are we now back to NORCAR?


----------



## Medved

*Great stuff*

Excellent comments, keep them comming! This is the feed back (NORCAR) needs. 

Personally, I think we need to get back to some "grass roots" racing. We need to get everyone and anyone who wants to race, involved in NORCAR. We need to give the racers what they want, and what is important to them.

Pete


----------



## RacewayJohn

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I keep hearing NORCAR mentioned Seperatley from the Gate, Are they not one anymore? Or is NORCAR the Club And the GATE the Business? JUst trying to figure it out. Are they now seperated? I know when we were at bratenhal it was NORCAR, and Upstairs it was NORCAR at "the GATE" and then downstairs it just had became the GATE. I know NORCAR has the ROAR affiliation, so are we now back to NORCAR?


While we are working on semantics, why not SELL the naming rights to the facility? Everyone with an arena is. I think we need to stay focused on what is at hand, rather than a label. The name could be changed to Cleveland Carpet Raceway, and noone would be slighted. If there were such a concern (in the past) about an identity, then this situation might not have happened.
Pete, I think you are right, but pleeze don't forget that it takes more than the existing racers to make this work, so some changes should be considered in order to attract new business to the race facility known as The Gate. Obviously, the fact that a number of people have voiced opinions about this facility (good or not-so-good), means that they CARE. This caring needs to be magnified and multiplied. My .03 (I upped the ante) John :wave:


----------



## Marty Mangione

ANY RACERS OUT THERE WORK FOR SHERWIN WILLIAMS OR ICI THE GATE NEEDS PAINT. WE GOT ABOUT 25 GALS NOW WE NEED AT LEAST ANOTHER 25 TO 30 GALS OF WHITE PAINT TO DO THE JOB. 3 MORE LG ROLLS OF PLASTIC ARE NEEDED AS WELL IF ANYONE CAN HELP PLEASE CONTACT MARTY AT [email protected] THANK YOU. TEAM short BUS.


----------



## Medved

*Rebuilding*



Mr-Tamiya said:


> I keep hearing NORCAR mentioned Seperatley from the Gate, Are they not one anymore? Or is NORCAR the Club And the GATE the Business? JUst trying to figure it out. Are they now seperated? I know when we were at bratenhal it was NORCAR, and Upstairs it was NORCAR at "the GATE" and then downstairs it just had became the GATE. I know NORCAR has the ROAR affiliation, so are we now back to NORCAR?


Jay,

The way I see it.

NORCAR is a club with members
"The Gate" is now a location

NORCAR members run at "The Gate".

I am in the process of trying to find out what it will take to get NORCAR officially setup as a "Non - Profit Orginization" 

Prior to today, 

When NORCAR was pushed out of "The Brat", there were a few individuals who stepped up, and took on the rolls and responsibilites of NORCAR, they opted to run it as a business. I could be wrong, but this is how I viewed it, and quite honestly, I was fine with that. Their intentions were to provid a facility where people could come and race. As time when on, they too where pushed out of thier location, and down into the basement. I think Jimmy, Aaron, and Ray did an excellent job of keeping "top notch" racing in Cleveland, when it could have died.

Last year, I believe that Aaron bowed out due to committments and personals reason after the Nationals. Jimmy continued to keep "The Gate" alive, however running a track is "A LOT OF WORK", and he is at the point where he is ready to step down from running things.

Which brings us to today.

We are brining back the "CLUB" in order to keep racing alive and well in Cleveland. We need everyone. Everyone counts. Mikes comments were DEAD ON! There is room for everyone. Every type of racing, every skill level, every GROUP of people who want to run.

I am not saying that everyone needs to be a club member, but if enough members want to race on Friday nights, GREAT! What we need to get in place is an orginization which can act as a body, make decisions based on the majority.

Let me say this as fact. NORCAR is not around to make money. 

Any money NORCAR gets, will be documented. Books on Expenses and Revenue will be open for members to see. Of couse we need to run it as a business, we need to make adjustments in fees to cover expenses, and we need to make sound decisions on when it is fiscally responsiable to be open, and when it is necessary to cancel race days if turnout becomes too low. And we need to have officers accountable for how the club is run.

The point I can not stress enough is that the more people we get running, the better the facility will be, and the more racing we can potentially have! 

I feel that NORCAR needs to get back to promoting ALL CLASSES of racing, at all diffent skill levels. Quite honestly everyones definition of "FUN" is different. Some people don't even want to race, but simply have a obstical course to get around. That is GREAT! 

As Mike said, not everyone has the same goals, but we all have the same hobby. We need to respect that!

Let me say once again that Jimmy, Aaron, Ray and the others did an EXCELLENT job! They took "NORCAR at "The Gate", to an unbelieveable professional level, one to be proud of, and one to continue to BUILD on! 

We need to get the word out, We have a centralized location, pit space galore, perminant track, POWER at every table, restroom, scoring system, PA system, monitors all around the track, a board system which is easy on the cars. I can go on an on!

What will it take, what can I do to get all those racers, members and friends back to one of the best facilities in the State!

Please let me know.

Pete


----------



## RacewayJohn

Lurkers- 27,000+ VIEWS and only 1500+ posts!!! Tune in tomorrow...........LOL John


----------



## Medved

*I'll help*



Marty Mangione said:


> ANY RACERS OUT THERE WORK FOR SHERWIN WILLIAMS OR ICI THE GATE NEEDS PAINT. WE GOT ABOUT 25 GALS NOW WE NEED AT LEAST ANOTHER 25 TO 30 GALS OF WHITE PAINT TO DO THE JOB. 3 MORE LG ROLLS OF PLASTIC ARE NEEDED AS WELL IF ANYONE CAN HELP PLEASE CONTACT MARTY AT [email protected] THANK YOU. TEAM short BUS.


Marty,

I can't thank you enough for your help. This is what being a part of a club is about. 

When all supplys are in place, we can pick a paint day! I will do my best to be there to assist in anyway possiable.

I just painted the inside of my garage door. I have nearly a full gallon I will bring either tomorrow or Tuesday, as well as my painting drop cloth. I also have some large sheets of plastic.

Thanks again,

Pete


----------



## Medved

[email protected] said:


> Pete, I think you are right, but pleeze don't forget that it takes more than the existing racers to make this work, so some changes should be considered in order to attract new business to the race facility known as The Gate. :wave:


So TRUE, sooooo TRUE!

I have been in this hobby for over 17 years now. We have always tried to bring in "fresh blood". It is the lively hood of our existance. I have seen clubs merge, Cleveland R/C Car Club and NORCAR. We kept NORCAR's name because of its history, we have moved locations over 5 times. I see a nother new "Chapter" on the horizon!

Good point about "The Gate" Perhaps a more descriptive name could or should be used.

What I want to avoid is getting caught up in the whirl-wind of change for the sake of change. We need to say focused on the important items first. Get current turn out back up, new racers introduced, and mend any bridges which are in need of repair. (all those lost racers)

Lets put a little TLC, and some elbow grease into spiffing up our facility. While we can't do everything at once, lets do what is within our reach, within our time table, and within our vision on making things better.

This is a WIN WIN WIN situation! 

Pete


----------



## Doorman

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hi guys,
> I would like to put my .02 cents in from somewhat of a "outsider" to the Gate. I use to be at the Gate every Sunday when you guys moved down to the basement.
> Anyway, when football season started last year, I wanted to be home to watch the Steelers play, if I am going to pay for the NFL ticket, I was going to watch it live. So then I went to Halo Hobbies so I could race on Saturday and be home Sunday.
> Now, I don't want to make anyone mad at all, but the place was kinda a dump. It just wasn't the nice place that I went to in the winter of 2004. I really think, with a fresh coat of paint and a little love, the Gate could return to what it use to be. I do not want to see that Gate close up. That is a great place to race at. I would like to see you guys take the Gate back to what it was before. Best of luck guys!
> Jerry
> *************
> TEAM ShOrT BuS


Jerry, Thanks for your post.
That is one point that I feel is going to help in getting new racers to the Gate!
Saturday afternoon or evening would allow people more options to fulfill there weekend activities without having to choose one for the other.
Between Nascar, Baseball, Football, Church or just family time, there are more things then race that most people want to do on a Sunday and I'm glad that you expressed that point.
Places are hopping on saturday's for a reason.
Out of towners could come and not worry about getting home in time to get sleep before going back to work or just be fried from a competitive day of racing at the Gate.

John Peoples, It is nice to see that your part of the renewel project.
Look forward to seeing you and your group at the track again.
They seem to be doing quite well in all the R/C magazines.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Doorman

*Please post the Gates phone number!*

Would you post the Gates phone number for general reference.
That way we can get a hold of someone at the track if need be.

Did anyone find out who's responsable for replacing the lights in the hall and stair area? 
Is it the landlord?
That needs addressed also.

Tracy


----------



## David Usnik

Marty Mangione said:


> ANY RACERS OUT THERE WORK FOR SHERWIN WILLIAMS OR ICI THE GATE NEEDS PAINT. WE GOT ABOUT 25 GALS NOW WE NEED AT LEAST ANOTHER 25 TO 30 GALS OF WHITE PAINT TO DO THE JOB. 3 MORE LG ROLLS OF PLASTIC ARE NEEDED AS WELL IF ANYONE CAN HELP PLEASE CONTACT MARTY AT [email protected] THANK YOU. TEAM short BUS.


Marty,

I sent you an email. I can donate 10-15 gallons of white paint.


----------



## rayhuang

Doorman said:


> Would you post the Gates phone number for general reference.
> That way we can get a hold of someone at the track if need be.
> 
> Did anyone find out who's responsable for replacing the lights in the hall and stair area?
> Is it the landlord?
> That needs addressed also.
> 
> Tracy


 I noticed that the bingo guys have purchased a new soda fountain and the distributer has been by to drop off syrup-so they might be in soon.

This is good and bad. I hope they will allow us the use of the other side for pitting for the Nats and Halloween Classic-which is critical. On the bright side-theres the possibility that common areas may be better maintained. 

Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson

As far as what day and when we will be racing that will be made in the future-August for sure.This Tuesday The gate will not be open for ptayice but for track rebuild. The "next" tuesday we are racing on the new layout! Carpet down ready to go! Tonight if anyone can make it after 6:00 is a great night to clean the floor, under the track removing tape and glue, filling the holes from broken tiles and rolling the carpets back out to lay flat for the weekend. Next tuesday I plan on relaying the carpet down.
As far as renaming the track? THe Gate is an established name in the hobby, websites have it listed, stickers, shirts are all ready designed for it. Yes the true name is. NORCAR AT THE GATE, but the short version is just the GATE. The slogan with this nickname to me is "TIGHTEN IT UP" Something I believe all racers can enjoy. Straight and to the point. I want the image of the gate to contain 2 things, not only does the gate offer an enjoyable racing atmosphere, it also contains some of the best racers at all levels,national to beginer. As a beginer it is impressive to know that some of the guys you race with on the weekend endup with there names and or pictures in the mags for national events. Its like going out for a rec basketball summer league and Lebron James is on your team! I also think we should use the acomplishments of these drivers as a way to show new guys the level you can reach for. 
We also need to find someone to help run j-lap. We need others to step up and take the mic, on race nights. Chris does a great job but as of right now, the 2 of us are going to be trading off race nights to run the races. With more people willing to "give up" a race night that wold help out greatly. With that in mind the idea is also to find people with passion to call races, maybe not as much as our current anouncer, but with some excitment in there voice.
Just as last tuesdays racing showed every main was great, in fact the A 12th was more than likley the best and the B main touring was also impressive, I will not comment on the A main for touring....."buddy :freak: "


----------



## rayhuang

Also-as a way to promote the hobby-should we not hold exhibition races at say car shows (indoors or outdoors)or try and get back into the IX center for some of there shows? Doesnt have to be 1/10th scale if there isnt room for that big of a track. COuld be combo of the 1/18th trucks and the 1/18th cars. We have enough carpet, we have a trailer, we have boards and a second AMB scoring system. Wed just need to repaint the old boards and then maybe sell advertising space on the boards!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Mike*

I'll be there, do you need any tools? The Force I will also bring.

Gabe

P.S. Sorry I couldn't come to the meeting on Wed, I guess I'm not in the club!


----------



## David Usnik

Marty and anybody else that cares,

My company just donated 20 gallons of Glidden Ultra-Hide Latex White semi-gloss paint. Supposedly, this is pretty good contractor-grade paint for spraying. That's 45 gallons including what Marty brought in the other night. Marty, how much more do we need?


----------



## Medved

*A few minutes*

Only a few minutes to post, so I will make it quick. There is TONS of ideas out there. I think it is good that they are being thrown out, but I will do my best to stay focused on some key issues.

Quick comments:

1. The "Gate" name is estabilished, good point, I agree.
2. Special events . . . Wonderful idea, but we need to get established members to participate.
3. Get track (carpet and boards) back into race worthy shape
4. Clean up around the track, fresh paint, clean restrooms, and tire truing areas, etc.
5. Set Fall schedule, get other groups involved to utilize the current space.
6. promote some big events. (Currently, this is the only way the track has been staying afloat)
7. Bring in more racers, Increase awareness of what NORCAR has to offer. (differnt days, differnt classes, what ever makes sense) We need to stay fiscally responsible.
8. Make it FUN for all. 

I will plan to stop in tonight for a while.

Usnik . . . Thank you, thank you, thank you, for your donation of paint. Again, this is what makes a club, a GREAT club. Everyone has different ways they can help out. Some with money, some with time, some with actions.

I will voluenteer to help run the races. Once a month I will take signups and setup the boards, and call races as I can. 

Pete


----------



## Mike Peterson

Dave- thank you again!
Pete- thanks also for offering to do races!
Gabe- the force yes will help, if used wisely.....


----------



## David Usnik

Pete,

I checked with my events coordinator last night. I'm in for The Indoor Champs!:roll:


----------



## rayhuang

Dave-I had to negotiate this years Champs too. Maybe my last Champs for a couple years!! Great job. I too will talk to my bro and see if we can donate some paint too.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Holy McCrappenstein!*



David Usnik said:


> Marty and anybody else that cares,
> 
> My company just donated 20 gallons of Glidden Ultra-Hide Latex White semi-gloss paint. Supposedly, this is pretty good contractor-grade paint for spraying. That's 45 gallons including what Marty brought in the other night. Marty, how much more do we need?


Steppin' up! Booyah. 



Chubby said:


> Gabe- the force yes will help, if used wisely.....


Witty. You should have used caps. 

Yeah, guys, I'll find out about the lease details, bingoboy, and other miscellaneous issues that have risen due to a lack of knowledge regarding the lease. 

PS - I talked to the owner, and Team Balls would like to purchase the square of real estate, directly behind the drivers' stand!  Kidding, freaks. Kidding. Lighten up.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Smoking Joe Frazierstein*

Also, now that painting the facility is becoming more tangible, we may want to consider what the repercussions to painting over all that nicotene/tar, that has accumulated on the walls, will be. Advice? Marty? Johnny? Shameka? 

- Grant Russell


----------



## Brian Rice

Wouldn't painting over a sticky substance (tar) create a better bond for the paint?   LOL! :dude:


----------



## Medved

*Flowers*



David Usnik said:


> Pete,
> 
> I checked with my events coordinator last night. I'm in for The Indoor Champs!:roll:


Dave,

I think about a week before Thanksgiving, that we each should send a dozen roses to Deb and Eryn! What do you think!


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-shoot me an e-mail so I have your current e-mail address.

[email protected]


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Medved said:


> Dave,
> 
> I think about a week before Thanksgiving, that we each should send a dozen roses to Deb and Eryn! What do you think!


I got it covered!


----------



## Medved

*Help tonight*

Ok,

I have a few hours I can spend at the track. I should be there at 6:00, but need to head out around 8:00.

I am bringing my vaccume cleaner in the event we have a few people who may want to start cleaning the carpet.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Let me know how that resin worked.....


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

see ya in a few i will be able to stay till wbout 8 8;30


----------



## insaneriders

*Do you leave your stuff at the Gate?*

Just a recommendation to everyone that leaves their belongings behind.
If you don't want unintentional splatter or damage I would suggest picking it up. 

I'm sure the guys could drop cloth it, but it sure would be nice if they had an open space and could concentrate on painting instead of dancing around your equipment. Most of the tables and chairs have been moved and condensed out of the work area. 

Marty starts painting Tues. at 3:30. He will probably start at the end farthest from the tire room so you guys will have ample time to get in. I'll let Marty or the Prez give you other updates on the Paint and such.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Marty Mangione

The day is tuesday I will try to be there at 3:30 and start spraing asap. Marty


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks for the heads-up guys. I'll try and get in to nab my pit stuff before Marty starts spraying!!

I couldnt help tonight -wife worked. I also cannot help next TUesday as I didint know a work night was to be-I wasnt going to practce that night. I hope I am around to lay the tape and carpet though.

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Someone that will be there before me on Tuesday, even Marty, would you mind covering my table with a drop cloth or plastic, just something to stop all of our stuff from getting damaged. Also as Team Balls president, i AM buying a piece of real estate for directly behind the drivers stand......eat it!
-Barry Bakersonwoodstein


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Workin'*

Alright, anyone that can SACRIFICE some time this weekend is encouraged to stop out. I should be there tomorrow (Saturday) for a while durring the day, and I think Peterson will be on Sunday. Call me if you want stop out. We need to tie up some loose ends for Marty and make some progress on some issues unrelated to painting. 

216-341-6390 home
216-663-0863 gate
[email protected]

Let me know. We've got two long days to get some things done. Instead of telling us when you can't make it, please tell us when you can!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Ok so far I can provide 4 Tyvek paint suits and boot covers. still looking for the plastic and I may be able to donate 10 gallons of paint. Have to get the okay. do you need rubber gloves? THanks to all who came last night, much was done, but there is sooooo much more to be done, so anyone as Chris said above, please come on out, the more who help, the quicker we can "TIGHTEN IT UP!" So come on out or CRAZY marry will get you!


----------



## Marty Mangione

I will make sure that any stuff left on the tables will be covered. so nothing gets damaged. Marty


----------



## Medved

*Painting and other Track repairs*

I will be out Tuesday and Wednesday as much as I can. Maybe even Thrusday if my schedule frees up.

Just want to give a committment of when I will be there. We really need all the help we can get.

Even a few hours, one or two will help out. We need outlets and sprinklers covered, stuff cleaned, what ever.

Pete


----------



## Mike Peterson

I plan in going in on sunday morning to cover the sprinklers and such, buddy I'll handle your stuff to make it easyer to cover for marty, anyone interested I'll be there!


----------



## losidude44857

Thanks Mike, and i dont know if i'll be able to make it out on Tuesday....we will see though.
-Buddy Blystone


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike, how did it go today? Are we ready for the Man-gione to get busy? I am sure you had tons of help today.

Regardless, we need everyone's help on Tuesday as support to Marty. Please plan on giving at least half the amount of time you would have if it were practice or a race. That means we should see at least 10 ....

- Ben Humphries


----------



## Mike Peterson

Most of the sprinkler heads still need to be covered, Me and Jody painted all the track white boards! they look great, thanks for comming out jody! Dave U. droped off some paint, other wise thats about it, I tried to clean up the flapers, but no luck.....I think we need to go in monday night just to get things buttoned up!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Painting to start as scheduled on tues Chris i will call you on tues to get in as soon as i can.3;30 will be the latest. i`am gonna try to get there as early as i can.Marty


----------



## rayhuang

Marty-if theres any last minute supplies that need ot be purchased-let me know and if they are within reason-Diamond Northern LLC will pick-them up. Just post here or PM me and I'll pick them up Tuesday and have them there before 3:30.


----------



## Medved

The Boards are painted? Thats Great! Be there tuesday.


Dan


----------



## racer007

*Paint*

I am trying to score some more paint for the walls, through a couple of sources. Marty - Let me know which finish you need. I am trying to get white or off-white mis-tints.

-Jody


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Word*

Nice work, ladies...

I think we could use a belt sander to wet sand all that black from the flappers. Peterson, will you be there tonight? Who else can make it?

- Chris


----------



## rctazmanmc

Guys - gotta post some pics once you get the place looking nice..

Buddy - Glad you come out to play a little at Medina - buggy reciever took a shit on me and I ended up running the A-main in the truck class with your qualifiers - handled really good - kept getting t-boned.

Marty - bust your ass up there at the gate for them and then get ready to run this weekend with us again. 

mc

Team ShOrT BuS
()()()()()()()()()


----------



## David Usnik

I'll be there tomorrow night and Thursday or Friday. What type of tools/supplies do we need for tomorrow night? Paint brushes, rollers, etc.?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I'll let Marty answer that, Dave. Though, I'm thinking we just bring everything we can. Anyone have a portable table saw???

Mike, Jody, do we still need to go shopping to make sure we have everything? Clean trash bucket, rags, etc?

- Larry Radford


----------



## rayhuang

Wow-motivation restored!!! I havent seen this much excitement and hard work put in since the day when we bought all new perimeter and interior boards!!! Keep up the great work!! I still have pics on my PC of the first track we built with the new shiny blue boards and interior boards!! Man-did it look great!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Marty Mangione said:


> Painting to start as scheduled on tues Chris i will call you on tues to get in as soon as i can.3;30 will be the latest. i`am gonna try to get there as early as i can.Marty


Marty, Can we meet tonight or today some time, I am right at the airport.That way I can give you the 5 gallons of paint and 4 tyvek paint suits I have to donate, I wont get there much before 6:30 tomorrow night and i know you need the suits and paint much sooner! Let me know. Hope the suits and paint help!!!! I have a hand held circular saw is that good enough? or do you need a table saw? As far as it stands right now, I will be there Tuesday night!!!!! Eric Jones Call me its important, 440-821-8622


----------



## David Usnik

*tomorrow's goals*

Besides painting, what else do we need to accomplish tomorrow night? I'm assuming that there are only so many things that can be done while Marty is in there spraying.

- clean the restrooms
- clean the tire room
- repaint the primeter boards
- use rollers to start painting walls opposite of Marty

These are a few of the things that we could probably knock out of the way. It sounds like we're going to have a good turnout. Mike/Chris, feel free to edit this list if you had other plans. I just want to be prepared with the proper equipment when I get there tomorrow.


----------



## rayhuang

*Good luck to Chicky at the ROAR Fuel Sedan Nats. The race is in Texas this week.*


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Besides painting, what else do we need to accomplish tomorrow night? I'm assuming that there are only so many things that can be done while Marty is in there spraying.
> 
> - clean the restrooms
> - clean the tire room
> - repaint the primeter boards
> - use rollers to start painting walls opposite of Marty
> 
> These are a few of the things that we could probably knock out of the way. It sounds like we're going to have a good turnout. Mike/Chris, feel free to edit this list if you had other plans. I just want to be prepared with the proper equipment when I get there tomorrow.


 I'll be there tomorrow from 3:30 till 5pm-then again form 9pm or so till were done. Let me also know specifically what I can bring. I'll try and rember to bring in some surgical gloves for those wanting to do some down and dirty scrubbing, etc.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

i can also bring some surgical gloves as well as what i have already commited to. but is anyone gonna be up there kinda late tonight so i can bring my stuff for marty or will someone meet me who will be up there tonight or early tomorrow


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Dave,

That sounds good. Everyone wear some painting clothes. I think the rollers will be aiding Marty on the ceiling. We will leave the walls alone until we get more paint. We need to get the ceiling done and we have only enough supply for that as of right now.

We can/should have a few in the hall to paint the perimeter boards. We don't have paint, yet, for that, but we can have it there by Tuesday. Tough part is now knowing who to count on. We need around 6 to help Marty, and a few others can start the cleaning. The truer room is done, I believe.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Jay, we should be there late tonight. Call ahead, 216-663-0863.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Tuesday Night McHeat*

Hey guys,

Keep in mind that we are optimistic, and aiming to have things inline to hold a race on Tuesday 7/19. There are an absolute minimum of two things that need to occur by then:

1) We need to have the ceiling done.
2) And a finished track to run on in every aspect. 

This will not get done tomorrow alone, so you are all encouraged to contact me to let me know of your availability through the week and weekend. I am confident that a few of us will be there almost every night/day. 

The proposed work schedule is a bit grueling, but it will certainly speak volumes about one's integrity.  

- Frank Wilson


----------



## Medved

*Work*

I'll be there as asap tuesday, btw can we get a ladder big enough to reach the bulbs in the hall way?

dan


----------



## Mike Peterson

Very nice I hope to see all tuesday to help paint, tonight a few of us will "tighten" up a few loose ends for tuesday night mcheat! I want to thank everyone again for helping out with the projects. I hope people understand that we are not undertaking thes projects to "save" our club. The idea is to make it better and "pretty" to everyone. I look at the improvments as more of a thank you to all who have supported the gate and norcar for so long. The idea is to show everyone what a great track and club we have. Thanks again for all the help!
Mike


----------



## Medved

*Table Saw*

I have a table saw I can get to the track in the next few days if it is still needed.


----------



## Medved

*A BIG THANKYOU! to ALL our Club Members*



Mike Peterson said:


> I hope people understand that we are not undertaking thes projects to "save" our club. The idea is to make it better and "pretty" to everyone. I look at the improvments as more of a thank you to all who have supported the gate and norcar for so long. The idea is to show everyone what a great track and club we have. Thanks again for all the help!
> Mike


Mike,

I agree. 110%. 

I think that it is AWSOME that we are getting such GREAT participation. With everyone pitching in where ever they can, it is AMAZING how much is being accomplished.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I'll let you know on the table saw, Pete. I am working on getting the lights taken care of. Give it a week or two.


----------



## Marty Mangione

good to see everyone is stoked on this project. I am a go for tuesday chris again i`ll call you.Iam going to hook up with mr tamiya to get tyvek and more paint. See everyone tues.Iam bring enough stuff to keep 3 guys busy with me. although there is a ton of stuff to do. Marty


----------



## Marty Mangione

ATTENTION WE ARE GOING TO NEED FANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOX FANS STAND UP FANS LAY DOWN FANS BIG FANS AND LITTLE FANS AS MANY AS WE CAN GET!!! Marty


----------



## losidude44857

I will not be able to make it out on Tuesday night. Chris, i will call your hotline on my availability the rest of this week. I should be able to make it out once this week/weekend. We will see. 

Good luck to Paul in Texas, and thanks to all the dedicated workers that we have, we are a very fortuanate track to have all of these volunteers willing to help when a track is in need.

On a side note, I DONT believe that Chris is straight...what?
-Buddy


----------



## Marty Mangione

hi ray, just got up with jay.Ready to spray. marty


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Marty Mangione said:


> hi ray, just got up with jay.Ready to spray. marty


Marty, thanks for meeting up with me, sorry it took a bit longer than expected. i cant wait to see the finished product and have a sense of accomplishment on this project. When do you guys need our dues that we spoke of to stay a member of NORCAR? I should be there around 6:30 to 7:30 tomorrow, Kids last Little leauge game is tomorrow night and they are the #1 Kid pitch team in strongsville! So I cant miss all of the big game! See ya all tomorrow! if anyone is there Friday day i can come up as I am off!


----------



## rayhuang

Great point Wise-its not to save the club-but to maximize what we have. I am sorry-I am not the guy whos there 7 days a week, but I always said Family first. When I put rc racing ahead of my family-I know its time to back-away.

But i will be there this afternoon and if we need another 5 gallon bucket of paint or more drop clothes or rollers-Diamond Northern will pick-up the tab.

See y'all this afternoon.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Which hotels and what rates have you guys found for the Sizzler?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Which hotels and what rates have you guys found for the Sizzler?


I already booked one for us.  What?


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Which hotels and what rates have you guys found for the Sizzler?


Pete and I are staying at the Country Inn & Suites for $108/night.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Pete and I are staying at the Country Inn & Suites for $108/night.


 $108-eh? Cool-I'll look them up. 

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> I already booked one for us.  What?


 Not a single bed and three guys in a room again???


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah, chris, we need to send in our entries, and book a hotel...
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> Yeah, chris, we need to send in our entries, and book a hotel...
> -Buddy


Yeah, and I need to put my car together... 

Where are my hexes? :dude: 

- Shameka Smith


----------



## losidude44857

We are very busy right now, and i cant do them w/o it being programed on the CAM program first.
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey guys sorry i didnt make it tonight, hope all went well, game took longer than expected and there was an after game get together, what other days is stuff going on this week and times?


----------



## Marty Mangione

The gate is painted walls and celing,I got my t-shirt i`am goin to bed. Thanks to all that helped. Marty. Goodnitenow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Team short Bus.


----------



## rayhuang

Marty-you da man. NOw -theres a lot of guys to thank and If I start beyond Marty and miss someone, then someone will be offended for sure. So thanks to everyone who came out tonight. Also thanks to Dave Usnik and Royal Plastic for all the paint and supplies. And if I may plug-Diamond Northern also dropped some coin for some supplies as well.


----------



## Medved

Chris, give me your e-mail I'll sent ya the pic.

Dan
[email protected]


----------



## losidude44857

Sounds like all went well. Good job, and thanks to all that helped.
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Hey guys sorry i didnt make it tonight, hope all went well, game took longer than expected and there was an after game get together, what other days is stuff going on this week and times?


Jay,

There will be people working every night to try and get the track ready for Tuesday.


----------



## David Usnik

Pete,

I was talking with T-Bag last night while we were rolling the ceiling and he was telling me that they are adding a 19t 1/12 scale class this year at the Champs. I think I'm going to run both stock and 19t in 1/12.


----------



## David Usnik

Chris,

For the frequency board, do we want to have the full megaHertz extension number and channel number or just the channel numbers?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Iktriech Falstunen!!!*



Marty Mangione said:


> The gate is painted walls and celing,I got my t-shirt i`am goin to bed. Thanks to all that helped. Marty. Goodnitenow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Team short Bus.


Word. It's still tough to comprehend that the entire facility was painted in 6 hours....

Unreal. 

Thank you to all involved on every level.

Danny - [email protected] 

Dave - ygm.


----------



## David Usnik

Chris,

I didn't receive your e-mail. Send it to [email protected]

By the way, I do have the floor buffer/scrubber here at the shop along with three scotch-brite like pads for scrubbing. Should I bring it with me tomorrow night?


----------



## Medved

*Country Inn*



David Usnik said:


> Pete and I are staying at the Country Inn & Suites for $108/night.


They also have a swimming pool and a free breakfast in the moring.

Dave,

1/12 stock and 19turn. Lets build another car for you so you don't have to get crazy in switching setups and or running back to the room to swap motors.

I have enough equipment to build another Rev 3, OR Lets build me a similar car that you have, and you run it at the champs. I'm still considering a T-bar car anyway.

Dan and I will be at the track tonight at 6:00, 

Williams, I will bring the laptop you requested.

Marty, Thanks for all you hard work. You ARE the MAN!

Also, I can commit for work detail on Saturday for about 6 hours from 8-2 or so. Just want to get that out there. This still is much to do to be ready for Tuesday night racing.

See you guys tonight.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Pete,
> 
> I was talking with T-Bag last night while we were rolling the ceiling and he was telling me that they are adding a 19t 1/12 scale class this year at the Champs. I think I'm going to run both stock and 19t in 1/12.


 Dave,

Get a thick chassis t-fource for stock and run your current car in 19t-just a thought. I think your going to want dissimilar set-ups for each class if your planning on laying it down. Different tires and even different tire sizes. Though I hate to disagree with Pete-going form a link car to a t-bar car at Champs means only one thing!! BAD NEWS!!

btw-how do the IB3800's fit in your T-fource?

Ray


----------



## Medved

*Medved Racing*



rayhuang said:


> Dave,
> 
> Though I hate to disagree with Pete-going form a link car to a t-bar car at Champs means only one thing!! BAD NEWS!!
> Ray


I think Dave needs two cars to run. That is why I suggested, at minimum, Frankenstiening what I have, or building a NEW car from the ground up for ME, and having him run it. I will Pony up the $$$ for a top notch ride, if Dave will run my colors! As I said, I am looking to get a T-Bar car anyway, this just make for a good justification to Eryn!  I have been considering running 3 classes, If Dave runs a new ride, I will build a backup Link car for 19turn for me. Wow, I see the headlines now, Medved Racing fields 4 cars at the Indoor Champs. That is insane!

I think to get the most bang for your buck, you do need to run 2 classes at The Indoor Champs. One blown run makes for a REALLY looooong day.

Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Medved said:


> I think Dave needs two cars to run. That is why I suggested, at minimum, Frankenstiening what I have, or building a NEW car from the ground up for ME, and having him run it. I will Pony up the $$$ for a top notch ride, if Dave will run my colors! As I said, I am looking to get a T-Bar car anyway, this just make for a good justification to Eryn!  I have been considering running 3 classes, If Dave runs a new ride, I will build a backup Link car for 19turn for me. Wow, I see the headlines now, Medved Racing fields 4 cars at the Indoor Champs. That is insane!
> 
> I think to get the most bang for your buck, you do need to run 2 classes at The Indoor Champs. One blown run makes for a REALLY looooong day.
> 
> Pete


 I have multiple Rev3 spare chassis at home. YOu can have one if you like-I'll never use them. I might even have a bottom pod plate too. I also have two sets of used IRS lowered pods you can buy if you like.

Also-Daves T-Fource always looks dialed. The only time it looked like a bag was when he ran the Ascari body. But with the Speed12 and Speed8-its always been good. NOw having said that-you also cannot go wrong with a stock 12L4. And when the Champs near-you might want to invest in one of my thicker chassis for it. OH-also-the BMI 12th scale that Wayne designed is good too. Ive driven it several times and its always been so fast. I have two L4's-please feel free to roll one for an entire night.


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Dave,
> 
> Get a thick chassis t-fource for stock and run your current car in 19t-just a thought. I think your going to want dissimilar set-ups for each class if your planning on laying it down. Different tires and even different tire sizes. Though I hate to disagree with Pete-going form a link car to a t-bar car at Champs means only one thing!! BAD NEWS!!
> 
> btw-how do the IB3800's fit in your T-fource?
> 
> Ray


I wasn't really planning on laying anything down in 19t. Just using it as another class to get more run time. I don't want to have to buy another car and a whole set of electronics for one race. As for the fit of 3800s, it's pretty good. I do have to tape them in. They are a little too tall to allow the battery brace to fit. No big deal. Their performance far out weighs any inconvenience.


----------



## David Usnik

Ray and Pete,

Take a look at this. Does this sound like a good deal for the champs?
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=77634


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Ray and Pete,
> 
> Take a look at this. Does this sound like a good deal for the champs?
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=77634


 Not too bad, but I will e-mail you both with some used 12th I know of floating around. One fast 12l4 and a trick Rev3


----------



## Medved

*Car's*

Dave,

I have enough to build other cars. I have an old associated car on my wall. Let's talk off-line. I have electronic's for another car, no problem, perhaps enough for 2.

I think were all in agreement that you should run two cars. Along with the different setups, what happens if you break something in Heat #11 for example, and need to be up and ready to go in Heat #15. Not much time to get it fixed, make changes to roll out, get back thru tech, etc.


----------



## rayhuang

one thing for sure-12th scale is gonna be a whole lot more fun when the tracks finished!!! I am sure when were all back running-2 or more full heats of 12th will be normal. I bet Rice, Jones and myself will start to run 12th regularly. I SO want to run some 19t or mod 12th too.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

any daytime hours to do stuff


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Marty Mangione said:


> The gate is painted walls and celing,I got my t-shirt i`am goin to bed. Thanks to all that helped. Marty. Goodnitenow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Team short Bus.


Marty, that is freakin Awesome!, Sorry I couldnt be there to help, how much did it brighten it up?
Let m eknow on those beers i owe ya!


----------



## Brian Rice

First of all I would like to thank Marty for getting the painting done!! It really is looking good down there. I would also like to thank everyone who has been spending their time making the "Gate" an awesome place to race! :thumbsup: 

I will be running 12th scale as soon as we start getting enough people to come out. Hint, Hint!  

It's not alot of fun to be in 2 of the 5 heats on a race night!


----------



## David Usnik

Brian, check your email.


----------



## rayhuang

OK-I used priceline and got a $50 hotel room about 18 miles from the track.

You cannot contact the hotel for the rate-but this is the hotel.

Four Points Sheraton Milwaukee Airport
4747 South Howell Avenue
Milwaukee, Wisconsin 53207


----------



## Marty Mangione

I`am loving the new driver stand. When are going to paint it?? I have white oil base paint if we need it. Marty


----------



## ccm399

*1/12th scale @ the champs*

Just a thought, but if you are only planning on running the 19t class for extra track time why not run a 27t stock motor in it? You could use a off-the-shelf 27t motor so as not to put extra runs on your handout motors. I think you would see the biggest benefit from running a stock motor in both classes. I know some people say that if you run mod it makes running stock easier but I like to be able to use the same "points" on the track. With the faster 19t you will have to enter and exit turns differently than with a stock motor. Atleast it seems that way to me. 

Just some food for thought. 

The improvements at the gate sound awesome I can't wait to check it out. 

Chris


----------



## Medved

*More Track Maintance*

Just wanted to give everyone a quick update on where we stand.

Tonight a lot of "clean up" was done to get ready for the floor to be buffed out. 

Still more to do, but we keep chipping away at it. Thanks once again for all those who came out.

Pete


----------



## rayhuang

ccm399 said:


> Just a thought, but if you are only planning on running the 19t class for extra track time why not run a 27t stock motor in it? You could use a off-the-shelf 27t motor so as not to put extra runs on your handout motors. I think you would see the biggest benefit from running a stock motor in both classes. I know some people say that if you run mod it makes running stock easier but I like to be able to use the same "points" on the track. With the faster 19t you will have to enter and exit turns differently than with a stock motor. Atleast it seems that way to me.
> 
> Just some food for thought.
> 
> The improvements at the gate sound awesome I can't wait to check it out.
> 
> Chris


Chris Music in DA house!! When are you coming back to lay it down??


----------



## RBLove

The track sounds awesome guys. Way to hang in there and make something that was already awesome even better..........

BTW: Tighten It Up


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Chipping Away*

Yeah, Pete, tonight is going to be instrumental in our progress. Dave U. is bringing down a floor buffer/scrubber. At tonight's end, I would love to walk out of there with the floor cleaned and ready to lay carpet. This will involve the following:

- scraping all old tape up (it's easy with the floor scraper we have and i will get a few more)
- pulling/scraping all the duct tape up in the pit area
- scrubbing the floor with the buffer
- mopping the floor back up with a pair of mops 

Like Tuesday, we could use some good attendance tonight to take advantage of the equipment on loan.

Thank you to everyone. Ughh, I can't wait until we are done....:roll: << nope, still don't know.

- Fred Walker


----------



## David Usnik

Chrissie,

Do we have enough floor cleaner for tonight?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

ccm399 said:


> Just a thought, but if you are only planning on running the 19t class for extra track time why not run a 27t stock motor in it? You could use a off-the-shelf 27t motor so as not to put extra runs on your handout motors. I think you would see the biggest benefit from running a stock motor in both classes. I know some people say that if you run mod it makes running stock easier but I like to be able to use the same "points" on the track. With the faster 19t you will have to enter and exit turns differently than with a stock motor. Atleast it seems that way to me.
> 
> Just some food for thought.
> 
> The improvements at the gate sound awesome I can't wait to check it out.
> 
> Chris


If you read the rule book you cant do that i beleive, I wanetd to when I ran mod and stock touring a few years ago, and they said mod only in a mod class, i know 19turn isnt full mod but its a mod none the less


----------



## David Usnik

Not only would it be against the rules, but running a stock motor in 19t would be asking for trouble. You would nothing but a rolling chicane. It would be easier to put a sticker on your car that reads "Please put my car into the boards".


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*What Cleaner?*



David Usnik said:


> Chrissie,
> 
> Do we have enough floor cleaner for tonight?


What?  I'll get some standard stuff after I look to see what we have left. I think the abrasion will be the primary element of the cleaning, but we should probably use a solvent or soap to promote adhesion of the tape as well. 

Danny - Never got the pics...

Marty - The stand needs some platforms on the sides (a step, really) and then it's a go for a coat. Maybe someone can tackle that tonight, if we have the floor issues covered.

- Hank J. Kopfman


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> What?  I'll get some standard stuff after I look to see what we have left. I think the abrasion will be the primary element of the cleaning, but we should probably use a solvent or soap to promote adhesion of the tape as well.
> 
> 
> - Hank J. Kopfman


The soapy water will do two things:
- help clean the floor
- keep the heat down between the pad & the floor


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David Usnik said:


> The soapy water will do two things:
> - help clean the floor
> - keep the heat down between the pad & the floor


Agreed.


----------



## biffbarnes

I do not see anywhere in the Roar rules that you cannot use a stock motor in Mod. At Big races guys that are racing only one type of car ( 12th or touring ) focus on stock and use the 19 turn class or Mod as testing. If your stock 12th scale car has a good setup on it and it carries speed through the corners. You should be faster than the guy who has a ill handling 19 turn car that spins out in the corner or pushes to the left and snaps to the right. 

Does anyone ever look at how much time is left on your battery after a 8 minute race?????????? If you know your batteries and equipment and the car drives good but could be better. The Discharge time can tell you whats wrong with your car Battery lasts 20 seconds your Car is tight. The battery has 120 seconds left the car is loose. Whats the difference? You had to drive the car harder when it pushed and you had to drive it easier when it was loose Less throttle.


----------



## rayhuang

Did you guys toss away all the plastic sheeting by any chance?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Nah, we still have most of them tucked in big trash bags... ready to be discarded. The trash hopper is full right now. I may call for a pickup, but that's more $.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Nice work people. I am impressed! Thanks to all who helped out with the paint and such. I am sorry I could not attend due to a sudden illness in the family, things are looking better and I should be around soon. I hope maybe sometime this weekend or early next week, we will see. Great job Marty and again thanks alot! Very nice work by all who are invloved. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

biffbarnes said:


> I do not see anywhere in the Roar rules that you cannot use a stock motor in Mod. At Big races guys that are racing only one type of car ( 12th or touring ) focus on stock and use the 19 turn class or Mod as testing. If your stock 12th scale car has a good setup on it and it carries speed through the corners. You should be faster than the guy who has a ill handling 19 turn car that spins out in the corner or pushes to the left and snaps to the right.
> 
> Does anyone ever look at how much time is left on your battery after a 8 minute race?????????? If you know your batteries and equipment and the car drives good but could be better. The Discharge time can tell you whats wrong with your car Battery lasts 20 seconds your Car is tight. The battery has 120 seconds left the car is loose. Whats the difference? You had to drive the car harder when it pushed and you had to drive it easier when it was loose Less throttle.


 I never, nor did Dave, say ROAR rules, the US indoor champs follows ROAR to a point but also has its own and thats where it states about the whole running stock in mod. As well though, I am sure its grey area, ROAR probably has a similar provision.


----------



## biffbarnes

MR. Tamiya What rules are you talking about then?????? I never said Dave I was commenting on your statement. Qoute (If you read the rule book you cant do that i beleive) Is it from a Roar Book, Norrca, Indoor champs, Local club race.

Have a wonderful day,

Biff Future d Main racer


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

biffbarnes said:


> MR. Tamiya What rules are you talking about then?????? I never said Dave I was commenting on your statement. Qoute (If you read the rule book you cant do that i beleive) Is it from a Roar Book, Norrca, Indoor champs, Local club race.
> 
> Have a wonderful day,
> 
> Biff Future d Main racer


WOW I didnt want to start A war its the champs book from last year.I stated that in my above quote, and the name i mentioned was someone else who responded agreeing with me its not legal to do that. sheeesh,


----------



## rayhuang

Hey-I was going to come out there right now (9pm), but my back is killing me.


----------



## ccm399

*Rule Book*

Mr Tamiya.

I was wondering if a rule might exclude my idea. Oh well it was worth a try. 

Ray 

I hope to be out soon, well, probably around the end of August or so.

Later, Chris


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Any pics of whats done so far? Anyone going to be there during daytime hours tomorrow? I have been working and havent been able to make it 8-(


----------



## losidude44857

Lets get some people out on Saturday to get some stuff done!
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

ONce again-Stacie works Friday night and Saturday day. Maybe Sunday for me.

Jay-the place looks amazing. Its WAy brighter in there-but not eye watering bright. The new drivers stand is sweet. i think Jody Friedman and Jimmy pulled that one together. YOu knw Jody is one of our newest racers and hes worked so hard on this project. way to go new guy and have a safe trip this weekend!!

Chris Music-very cool. Competition has been really great this year-even with lighter turnouts. Lots of fast guys and some stupid fast guys too.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Good idea Buddy


----------



## Medved

Got to work saturday, but I'll call the track before coming out.

Dan


----------



## Medved

losidude44857 said:


> Lets get some people out on Saturday to get some stuff done!
> -Buddy


I plan to be there from 9 - 2 on Saturday. Who else is in for Saturday?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sorry I will be in San Diego.....for work, not fun


----------



## bean's my hero

As much as I wanna work on my vette I'll be there Saturday. 


Jim


----------



## David Usnik

Thanks to Goetz, Rice, Joneser, and Eric O. and his dad for all their help. Eric and his dad painted the driver's stand while the rest of us concentrated on cleanup. Goetz and Rice got almost all of the old tape off the floor and then lent a hand to me and Joneser to remove the overspray from the tile. The floor scrubber does a decent job and gives your shoulders and abs a little bit of a workout at the same time. But much more help is needed. We still need to clean the brown-tiled area by Chicky's pit, the area in front of the counters, and the section to the left of the driver's stand. Of course, let's not forget mopping the floor where the carpet will be laid. WHEW! I'm already exhausted.

Goetz - I can come out tomorrow and work, but I can only stay until noon. What do ya' say we get started at about 6:00 or 7:00 a.m.?:drunk:


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> I plan to be there from 9 - 2 on Saturday. Who else is in for Saturday?


Why can't you get up earlier?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Saturday Morning Fever*

Alright, cool. Dave I'm not sure if you're serious or not....?

So we have a Saturday committment from:

- Charles
- Peter
- James
- Christopher

Possibles:

- David
- Daniel

Let's keep adding, freaks. Tuesday is just around the corner....


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> Alright, cool. Dave I'm not sure if you're serious or not....?
> 
> So we have a Saturday committment from:
> 
> - Charles
> - Peter
> - James
> - Christopher
> 
> Possibles:
> 
> - David
> - Daniel
> 
> Let's keep adding, freaks. Tuesday is just around the corner....


Christina,

You can move me into the commitment column and yes, I was serious about the starting time. Since I can only stay until noon, I would like to get in a good 4-5 hours of work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bean's my hero said:


> As much as I wanna work on my vette I'll be there Saturday.
> 
> 
> Jim


WHat year of Vette jimmy?

Hey guys, 
We should Thank Marty M.(over and over thank you!)Ray and Zach Adams, Jodi, Gabe S., Mike W., Cris G., And Pete M. and Myself whom were there the first day getting the tables moved, banners down, Old Speakers down, tape off the walls ect. ect. ect. I dont want to see anyone forgotten in whos helped, no matter how big or small, because its all to better OUr facility! and also To those of us who were able to donate the materials, supplies, and time! Major KUDO's:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian Rice

Don't worry, nobody's help is going unnoticed. However, we are spending more time thanking people than we are working. There have been multiple work nights with 5 or 6 people there and we are still a LONG way from being finished!


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Christina,
> 
> You can move me into the commitment column and yes, I was serious about the starting time. Since I can only stay until noon, I would like to get in a good 4-5 hours of work.:thumbsup:


 Me too-if you start at 6am-I can stay till 11am!! If you dont start till 9 or 9:30 since youll be late-I can only help 2 hours.


----------



## Brian Rice

Mucho,

I see you lurking! :wave:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Update*

We now have a Saturday committment from:

- Charles
- Peter
- James
- Christopher
- David
- Raymond

Possibles:

- Daniel

** I will commit to a 7am start time. Ok, maybe 7:15 just out of habbit.


----------



## rayhuang

Chris-if we meet up today/tonight-if ever so briefly-I can get a set of keys from you and open the doors at 6 for Dave and I. Much better for me!! this is *not* a commitment to 6am-peeps.
I'll bring coffee!!

Ray
p.s. Have I told anyone how stupid free the drivetrain is on my JRXS. :freak:


----------



## MuchoMadness

Wassabee! :thumbsup:


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Chris-if we meet up today/tonight-if ever so briefly-I can get a set of keys from you and open the doors at 6 for Dave and I. Much better for me!! this is *not* a commitment to 6am-peeps.
> I'll bring coffee!!
> 
> Ray
> p.s. Have I told anyone how stupid free the drivetrain is on my JRXS. :freak:


Let's commit to 7:00 Ray.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Let's commit to 7:00 Ray.


 Good idea!! Yawwnnnn-much better for me. Too bad it takes me till 9 to walk like a normal human  I'll just pop three Aleves and see ya at 7. Jeez-Im such a whiner....


----------



## rayhuang

I talked to Chicky-he says it rained again and again. They have dried the track, then a short practice session then its time to qualify. He says he feels good abot his car and his chances to make the show.

Theres a little coverage here: http://www.serpent-usa.com/


----------



## Medved

*Crack of Dawn*



David Usnik said:


> Why can't you get up earlier?


I will do my best to be there around 7:00 a.m.


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> I will do my best to be there around 7:00 a.m.


Don't kill yourself trying to get there too early. I'm sure you need your beauty sleep.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Up to the minute*

We now have confirmed Saturday committments from:

- Charles
- Peter
- James
- Christopher
- David
- Raymond
- Daneil
- Michael

Possibles:

- Martin?
- Micro?
- Eric O?
- Eric J?
- Anthony?
- Adams Family?

7am it is! Gotta go.... workin... on... something.


----------



## Eric.o

hey Chris my dad got u that projector. we will probily be there on saturday, 



Eric,


----------



## losidude44857

Chris, i am going to try to bring some friends to help, even though they dont know what is going on, we can use the extra manpower. we will see, but i have to leave by 430-5. Love you
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

losidude44857 said:


> Chris, Love you
> -Buddy


Dude?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Eric.o said:


> hey Chris my dad got u that projector. we will probily be there on saturday,
> 
> 
> 
> Eric,


Ok, I appreciate it. Sit tight though for now. I may have found a less cumbersome method... 

- Chris


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David Usnik said:


> Dude?


Oh yeah.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> manpower


Ah, I've always love that word. Has a certain ring to it.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Buddy-Hey, was good running with you last weekend. You ended up 5th on the grid for the Main. Not bad at all, for not running offroad in a while. Is Matt coming to help with is "friends" HA HA HA.

Sounds like everything is falling into place up there for you guys. From what Marty is saying the place is going to look killer. Good Job Guys! Team work! Going to have to head up there soon. Dust off the 12th scale and check it all out.

Slayer,
Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## rayhuang

Anyone know how Chicky did today?? I leftmy cell in the car and Stacie took the car to work-DOH!!! I dont know his cell phone number!!

Ray


----------



## joneser

Chris....wont be there...I am actually heading up to Buddy's "neck" of the woods.


----------



## davidl

Joneser - how is the golf game?


----------



## joneser

I had a couple of surgeries on my hands in January and April so I did not play until memorial day. I am no where near 100% but I am finally playing well!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Sorry Guys, I had every intention of coming out to join you all this AM but I have been up now for 27 straight hours, between work and home so its beddy bye time for me. I will call when i wake up tp see if ya all are still there. Sorry, Oh and try the full throttle energy drinks, they will help you tighten it up!


----------



## Eric.o

Goetz said:


> Ok, I appreciate it. Sit tight though for now. I may have found a less cumbersome method...
> 
> - Chris


Good deal. The laptop and projector are available, but have to be back b4 Monday. Will still be there.


----------



## Medved

*Track*

I called the track when I got out of work about 1:30 nobody answered the phone. Were you guys finished for the day?

dan medved


----------



## Medved

Medved said:


> I called the track when I got out of work about 1:30 nobody answered the phone. Were you guys finished for the day?
> 
> dan medved


I just got back from the track. Not sure how long everyone else will be there.

Pete


----------



## Medved

*Font*

Chris,

When you get a chance, please send me the font you used for the drivers stand.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Anyone have any pics yet?


----------



## bean's my hero

No pictures allowed until the unveiling ceremony. The only way to see it is to ACTUALY SHOW UP AND WORK ON IT!


----------



## Mike Peterson

no pics you have to see it in person to get the full effect. No previews on the thread!


----------



## Mike Peterson

nicely put hero.... :freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Hey Chris or Mike,are you working tommarrow and what time,let me know please
Ray


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> No pictures allowed until the unveiling ceremony. The only way to see it is to ACTUALY SHOW UP AND WORK ON IT!


Its like-wow-this is the Gate? My digital camera is banned from the Gate.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bean's my hero said:


> No pictures allowed until the unveiling ceremony. The only way to see it is to ACTUALY SHOW UP AND WORK ON IT!


THats was rude man! Some of us have shown up but just have not had the schedule time or the energy after being up 27 hours to get there, i have tried to schedule daytime stuff but it just hasnt panned out between the Key holders and myself. that was a poor attitude to take and comment! Your encouragable Jimmy. By the way thanks for Getting back to me on those axles.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Mike Peterson said:


> nicely put hero.... :freak: :thumbsup:


Actually I find it quite offensive, Not the part about waiting till the unveiling, but the part about being there in capitol letters, i have donated time and supplies maybe not much, but its more than some and less than others, and I dont feel the abruptness of that comment was warranted, its that attitude that has caused issues in the past! and your commending it. NICE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Its like-wow-this is the Gate? My digital camera is banned from the Gate.


THanks Ray, I understand,


----------



## insaneriders

*You must focus on the Force*

Young Jedi,
You cannot let the darkside distract you from the mission. If your ride does not get rubber wheels it shall not race. Read this you shall, but working you are not! As Master John Force said, "Dropping the Hammer, am I.?!" We shall never know. But he was the fastest JEDI, and that is all that matters.
The Force


----------



## David Usnik

insaneriders said:


> Young Jedi,
> You cannot let the darkside distract you from the mission. If your ride does not get rubber wheels it shall not race. Read this you shall, but working you are not! As Master John Force said, "Dropping the Hammer, am I.?!" We shall never know. But he was the fastest JEDI, and that is all that matters.
> The Force


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Mirachtun Vas Iblehors*

The track will be done in a week or two. Unfortunately, we have not made the progress necessary to accomodate racing on Tuesday night. 

We have made an executive decision to tackle another project. It will be called project "Leveling the Floor". After some inexpensive Skimcrete was applied and sanded in a test section, we have concluded that it will be beneficial to extend this treatment into other sections of the floor. However, identification of these sections has not yet been done. Though, cheap, this project will require decent amount of manhours in identifying dips, floating/dragging the product, sanding it smooth and cleaning up the dust. 

After going the 90% to make our facility better, it just isn't consistent with our philosophy, to leave the very surface we run on in the same condition as before. We've improved our plan to adhere the carpet, and now we have a plan to improve the surface. Most of the hesitance to do this was based on the lack of being able to identify the trouble areas. Over the last week, with the help of some water, we found some trouble spots that we can effectively address. We would like to find more.

Hopefully, those making the preparations to race on Tuesday will still be able to make it out, for another productive work night. Last Tuesday was awesome, and to think all that was done in under 6 hours. The floor projects (leveling, and laying the carpet) are the last things we need to do, but they are the most involved. It simply can't be done efficiently with 2 or 3 people. 

We need, and appreciate, your help. I'll post when the doors will be unlocked. There's no need to appologize for not coming. It doesn't help get the tasks done. We know everyone has responsibilities. Just get out here when you can. 

- Cball

PS - Great job on Saturday, boys.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> Young Jedi,
> You cannot let the darkside distract you from the mission. If your ride does not get rubber wheels it shall not race. Read this you shall, but working you are not! As Master John Force said, "Dropping the Hammer, am I.?!" We shall never know. But he was the fastest JEDI, and that is all that matters.
> The Force


Rain it will, things to do I have, Make I will not, Ah yes Obi wan, The Dark side Lurking it still is! Rain tires I have not, as a matter of fact any tires I have not! Fellow Jedi all of them he has


----------



## rayhuang

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Actually I find it quite offensive, Not the part about waiting till the unveiling, but the part about being there in capitol letters, i have donated time and supplies maybe not much, but its more than some and less than others, and I dont feel the abruptness of that comment was warranted, its that attitude that has caused issues in the past! and your commending it. NICE


t
Jay-in the nicest tone-what are you talking about? Do you just enjoy making drama? Your like your own dayime soap opera. Well name this Days of Johndros Lives.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> t
> Jay-in the nicest tone-what are you talking about? Do you just enjoy making drama? Your like your own dayime soap opera. Well name this Days of Johndros Lives.


NIce Ray, I get it, when I speak my mind its a problem and "Drama" or a "soap opera", When others do it Its "constructive and helpful criticism"


----------



## David Usnik

Play nice girls.


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> We have made an executive decision to tackle another project. It will be called project "Leveling the Floor". After some inexpensive Skimcrete was applied and sanded in a test section, we have concluded that it will be beneficial to extend this treatment into other sections of the floor. However, identification of these sections has not yet been done. Though, cheap, this project will require decent amount of manhours in identifying dips, floating/dragging the product, sanding it smooth and cleaning up the dust.
> 
> 
> PS - Great job on Saturday, boys.


We have to try to keep the dust to an absolute minimum. After this past week, if I see another mop again it'll be too soon!:jest:


----------



## Mike Peterson

After the what I have seen on this post I will not be back. I CAN NOT UNDERSTAND WHY PEOPLE FEEL THE NEED TO CRY ABOUT EVERYTHING! Listen everyone, thank you for any time or donations to the gate. Whatever or however one can help is welcome. As far as posting pics......Everyone has outside issues to deal with even myself. I to have not been able to attend at key times to helpout, I believe the problem is this-instead of posting every time one CAN'T show up how about not posting at all. How about not asking to "see" what has been going on before it is done, the idea is to "give" the racers a new refreshed feeling when they walk thru the door. The down side is EVERYONE has there own agenda and ideas on what,is,or should happen at the gate. Well shortly that will happen, I plan on having the NORCAR membership forms ready for our pratice or race at the track. Finaly on my personal thoughts not related to the club- Jay I understand you have not slept in 27 hours I also understand you have moved of late, and that you have children and a job with odd hours. I know your free time is limited. I again thank you for the paint and other donations to the club. But maybe for once don't take EVERYTHING that has been said on this thread so personaly. I mean as far as saying that the attitude of the track is the same and such I beg to differ, just like your job or any other when a few carry the load for alot sometimes it gets to be frustrating for the few. JUST LIKE YOU we all have outside distractions that keep us from the track. Take this as constructive criticsm......


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Mike Peterson said:


> I mean as far as saying that the attitude of the track is the same and such I beg to differ,


I didnt mean attitude of the track I meant Jimmys!


----------



## Medved

Let me know of a work date & time.

Dan Medved


----------



## Marty Mangione

TUESDAY WORKS FOR ME I`LL BE THERE ABOUT 5PM. I WILL BRING TROWELS TO SPREAD LEVELER. ALSO ANYONE WITH KNEE PADS BRING THEM. Marty see ya at the GATE. TEAM short BUS.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> We have made an executive decision to tackle another project. It will be called project "Leveling the Floor". After some inexpensive Skimcrete was applied and sanded in a test section, we have concluded that it will be beneficial to extend this treatment into other sections of the floor.


I personally think this is the way to go and i think its working. This will lead to more usable track. I thnk taking care of the"sweeper-off" area has made that section 12th scale and especially 12th scale mod friendly again.
YOuve freed up a good 500sq.ft. of track again. :thumbsup:


----------



## joneser

Guys....can we stop whining about everything. Jay, I am not sure why you take everything so personal. Jimmys comments are pretty right on. We have a large group of people we should be able to get more people there. There have been plenty of nights with 3-4-5 people there....many of them are the same people that have been there for the past 3 years. That is just not good enough. Everyone has there own priorities....I personally have a huge project going on here at the house and it has limited how many nights I have gone over but much to my wifes displeasure, I have gone over. If you read back through the last few pages there are multiple posts "sorry guys" "I planned on coming but" etc. Then there was a post thanking everyone and yourself for the first night out there. There have been 8-10 work days on the track, we dont need thanks we need to get work done. Chris, Jimmy, Usnick have been there alot!!! (as well as the medveds and others). We need to stop worrying about what its going to look like and whos doing what....just get it done. If you cant be there, then you cant be there just understand that it will take longer. Everyone should stop putting their own spin on the posts and GET ERRR DONE!!!!!!!

Thank you will be appropriate when we can stand back and look at a finished product.


----------



## Marty Mangione

very well put


----------



## insaneriders

*Are you gonna level on top of tile?*

Chris,

I don't intend to know what your plans are, but, unless you plan on pulling all of the tile from the whole floor, concreting and sealing, putting in dehumidifiers, and fixing the leaking walls, then I'm sure your efforts will be temporary. If you want to see a patch job come look at my garage, the previous owner put down quickcrete, then astroturf, just add moisture and all will bubble and crack.

P.S. I'm not a mason, nor do I intend to be. But maybe one should be consulted. Hell, maybe this post will show we have a mason in our midst. BTW just got back in town from vacation and love all the drama.

The Force


----------



## bean's my hero

Gabe,

I think we will be fine, A garage situation is a lot different than the basement, I think. You have a lot bigger temperature differentual between seasons and a lot more wear and tear. We are using a product that is designed to do just what we are doing. We did something similar when we were in the facility upstairs and it worked pretty well. 

Jim


----------



## insaneriders

*Roger*

Thanks Jimmy,

Yes the garage pitfall was the old lady parked her car on the astro and all of the slush during the winter was sitting, no drains or slope on the floor. 

Hmm, would spraying paragon on the carpet have the same effect. Know any chemical engineers? Was it the salty slushy chemical reaction, or was it just moisture on unsealed concrete?

Anyways, I have some tools that could be useful. 440-503-6003.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz,

Where is my "Gate" font?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

It's there.


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> It's there.


Got it! Thanks.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, I bet you did.


----------



## losidude44857

Chris, i am sending in my entry this week, so that it is there before the 23rd, you doing the same?
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

You don't know me.


----------



## insaneriders

*How you doing?*

Taken any cold showers lately Goetz? Yes I do know you.

G-Force


----------



## David Usnik

Chris,

Did anyone finish painting the perimeter boards on Saturday? If not, how many more need to be painted? I'll bring some oil-based white paint and finish them tomorrow night if need be.


----------



## losidude44857

I might be coming out tomorrow night, we will see.
-Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

Saturday there wasnt that many in attendence, lets get some people out there Tuesday, the faster we get this done, the sooner we will be laying it down! 
-Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

Saturday there wasnt that many in attendence, lets get some people out there Tuesday, the faster we get this done, the sooner we will be laying it down! 
-Buddy


----------



## Medved

*Font*



David Usnik said:


> Goetz,
> 
> Where is my "Gate" font?


Where is mine???


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> Where is mine???


Chris likes me more than you.


----------



## losidude44857

He may like you two guys, but he loves me 
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Hi Guys! How's everybody doing? Just thought I'd check and see how my buddies are doing.

Frank


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

((((freak)))


----------



## Medved

*Tuesday night*

Chris,

I will be at the track after work, around 5:30. See you then.


----------



## rayhuang

Medved said:


> Chris,
> 
> I will be at the track after work, around 5:30. See you then.


 Me too-everyone-bring gnarly shoes for tomorrows (TODAYS) work night.

Ray


----------



## Monti007

I know that everyone is working hard getting the track ready. Is there any word yet on the dates for the Holloween race in October? Thanks

-Monti-


----------



## rayhuang

Monti007 said:


> I know that everyone is working hard getting the track ready. Is there any word yet on the dates for the Holloween race in October? Thanks
> 
> -Monti-


 October 28-30th. Its set in stone.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Me too-everyone-bring gnarly shoes for tomorrows (TODAYS) work night.
> 
> Ray


And some biker shorts...:freak: Please.


----------



## darnold

Hey Chris and Rich and everyone else, how are things going? I hear some of you are coming to Scotty's next Sat. for the summer sizzler to run some mod and stock TC. If any of you have your 12th's and want to run some fun modified please bring them. James, Timmy and myself and maybe Jucha will be running 12th modified at the event it looks like.


BTW- looking forward to the [now 2nd big race of the indoor season after Vegas, LOL!] Halloween Classic and seeing your new facility. 

Hopefully sometime in September i will be able to get up there and practice and maybe run a club race of 12th modified with Chicky and learn something. You guys have a first rate club/track up there, continue the great work. - D.A.


----------



## rayhuang

GReat work night last night. I am glad we got the five 62" PLasma screens up and a big thank you t o Verizon for putting in the mini repeater tower so we can get ultra clear cell phone reception in there. Its hard to believe we got all the plumbing done so every table now has its own air hose and vacuum to clean your cars. IT was also great that Power PLUSH gave everyone a free 1.19 voltage battery pack just for helping!! Well-see yall next work night .

Joe Isuzu


----------



## erock1331

insaneriders said:


> Hmm, would spraying paragon on the carpet have the same effect. Know any chemical engineers? Was it the salty slushy chemical reaction, or was it just moisture on unsealed concrete?


Paragon is actually one of the traction compounds that evaporates and usually does not harm the wood or surface underneath the carpet.

On the other hand, some traction compounds like the Jack The Gripper, are great cause they have no smell, but bad cause they contain oils which do not evaporate quickly and can warp/damage the surface underneath it.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> GReat work night last night. I am glad we got the five 62" PLasma screens up and a big thank you t o Verizon for putting in the mini repeater tower so we can get ultra clear cell phone reception in there. Its hard to believe we got all the plumbing done so every table now has its own air hose and vacuum to clean your cars. IT was also great that Power PLUSH gave everyone a free 1.19 voltage battery pack just for helping!! Well-see yall next work night .
> 
> Joe Isuzu


Yeah, dude. It's hard to believe all of this came together like it did. I always thought it was cool to be able to watch other runs on the TV's. How cool is it just to be able to look up from across the room and see the results on the big screen?

- Rob Schwartzmann


----------



## rayhuang

We were also succesful in pouring the new track and even got the Islands done. We also reppainted all the walls back to blue. Check it out!!NEw Gate track :wave:


----------



## Rich Chang

I see you guys installed a nice big garage door. I definitely like that since it means I can back my suv up to it and unload my stuff there instead of lugging it down all those stairs when I come to visit. 

-Rich


----------



## losidude44857

Is anyone coming out Thursday night?
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> We were also succesful in pouring the new track and even got the Islands done. We also reppainted all the walls back to blue. Check it out!!NEw Gate track :wave:


I'd like to thank myself for bringing that fan in the background.


----------



## RacewayJohn

:freak:


losidude44857 said:


> Is anyone coming out Thursday night?
> -Buddy


Chris, you wanna field this one???? :tongue: John.


----------



## David Usnik

losidude44857 said:


> Is anyone coming out Thursday night?
> -Buddy


Buddy,

Yes, there are a few of us coming out tomorrow night. The plan is to get the floor swepped and the carpet vacummed so we are ready when the tape arrives. Come out if you can.


----------



## Marty Mangione

What is up with tape? Jimmy i hope to here something by thurs Marty.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Mike sup can`t wait till sat


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David Usnik said:


> I'd like to thank myself for bringing that fan in the background.


Dave, I meant to tell you, that fan worked out well. It moved a bunch of air from one place to another with the power of electricity.


----------



## rayhuang

Heres our boy putting some test miles at the GAtes new asphalt indoor track. Check it out!!! PPIc courtesy of Jpilone RC Driver Magazine and Jpilone sport pics.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Vas iske Hombarde*

Nice! Go Magladon!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Hummm. I don't recognize that body....


----------



## Marty Mangione

You guy`s have to much time on your hands.LOLOLOL Tape found.Just let me know. Marty TEAM short BUS.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Question, for the Halloween Race, is there going to be practice on Thursday the 27th?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I don't believe so.


----------



## onefastdude

You don't need any practice Gregory!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

onefastdude said:


> You don't need any practice Gregory!!!!!!!!!!


 wow, what a compliment! THANK YOU


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Tenatively:

Fri - Practice, and a late controlled practice heat.
Sat - 3 rounds
Sun - 1 round, and Mains

- Lawrence


----------



## buddylee503

hey lester, are any of you guys going to vegas in sept??


----------



## rayhuang

Mangione-what?? Its all true!! Its gonna be a good Halloween Classic this year. I just hope everyne knows it on asphalt now not Carpet JUST KIDDING!!! The indoor aspalt track is in Seattle Washington. Its sweeettt!!! HObyshop and race strack. Already have there first big race next month!! TCS regional. They are Tamiya crazy in Washington. We should be too.


----------



## Mike Peterson

this tape U speak of marty? what is it, jimmy what have you heard?????????????


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> They are Tamiya crazy in Washington. We should be too.


What do you mean? You ARE crazy.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike Peterson said:


> this tape U speak of marty? what is it?


Van Halen - 1984


----------



## Greg Anthony

Goetz said:


> Tenatively:
> 
> Fri - Practice, and a late controlled practice heat.
> Sat - 3 rounds
> Sun - 1 round, and Mains
> 
> - Lawrence


THANK YOU!


----------



## Medved

*Sizzler*



darnold said:



> Hey Chris and Rich and everyone else, how are things going? I hear some of you are coming to Scotty's next Sat. for the summer sizzler to run some mod and stock TC. If any of you have your 12th's and want to run some fun modified please bring them. James, Timmy and myself and maybe Jucha will be running 12th modified at the event . . .


Looking forward to this comming weekend. It's been a while since our cars have seen any carpet!

It doesn't look like my check has been cashed yet, so I hope my entries arrived.

Dave Usnik and myself will be comming up Thursday night, and we will be there for the Friday practice during the day. I will be running both TC stock and 1/12 stock. 

I believe that Chris and Buddy are also comming down early. Ray, I think, also has a hotel booked.

Can you say . . . ROAD TRIP!!!!!!

Pete


----------



## David Usnik

Work update - It was a short night tonight. Four of us got the carpet moved, removed any old tape, swept the floor underneath each section, and the carpet replaced. We're ready to put down the tape whenever it arrives! For those of you that were there on Tuesday and saw the carpet as it was unrolled, don't worry about the wrinkles. After a night of dragging and pulling each section, the wrinkles really layed down nicely. I think we're in good shape. Just a little bit more effort and we'll be done. 


Chris, find outwhat this means. >:roll:


----------



## bean's my hero

*Vegas*

Buddylee,

I'll be there as will Mike Wise

Jim


----------



## Marty Mangione

still a cool pic


----------



## Marty Mangione

Mike it`s 12 inch 2 sided vinal tape to stick the track down. got it at cost + tax. Marty


----------



## David Usnik

Pete,

Exactly 7 days from now, we'll be enjoying a nice breakfast and prepping for a nice day of practice.:thumbsup:


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys check your e-mails a.s.a.p. URGENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Seaball sent something out!

Jim


----------



## onefastdude

I checked...........................................................................................................................................................................................and nothing?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Marty I hope you did not by this tape yet, I think a package should be at my door by 10 am saturday...........right jimmy??????


----------



## David Usnik

I have a question. I just bought an Integy Zero 30. It discharges each cell @ 30 amps down to 0.0volts. Because I'm running 1/12 scale, I don't want to deadshort my batteries and lose run time. My question is this: is discharging to 0.0v and deadshorting the same thing? Have any of you guys used this discharger before?


----------



## rayhuang

Its not the same thing. A deadshort battery is held at zero between runs or weekends. if you want good performnace on your 12th scale batteries without sacrificing runtime, discharge your batteries to 0.9 after the run and then put them away. Before you race-put them on the zero 30 till lights out-then charge them up. if your running the batteries twice a day-then you can take them out of car-dump them to zero volts on the tray, then let them rest till yu run again. HOpefully they are fully cooled prior to the next run.


Theres lots of methods-but this one is easy to follow and repeat.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David Usnik said:


> My question is this: is discharging to 0.0v and deadshorting the same thing?


Yes. A short across the poles of the cell will yield 0V between the plates, and so will a 0V discharger. "Dead shorting" by R/C standards, though, usually implies leaving them in that condition for a period of time. I think a deep discharge, like what you mentioned, will still result in a loss of run time comparable to storing them shorted.


----------



## Marty Mangione

What is up with the tape??? Marty


----------



## Mike Peterson

I'll know tomorow.........


----------



## QUESTFORSPEED

I'am new to 1/12th scale i have a RC12L3 and trying to figure on a servo and motor. when does the gate open for practice.


----------



## nitrojeff

is anyone woking saturday at the gate? 7-23 05


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

nitrojeff said:


> is anyone woking saturday at the gate? 7-23 05


I don't think so, man. We'll have tape after this weekend for weekday work nights.

- Christopher


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

nitrojeff said:


> is anyone woking saturday at the gate? 7-23 05


Jeff! Glad to see you FINALLY joined up to hobby talk!:thumbsup:Hey are you building those totally cool car stands you made for gabe? that thing is SWEEEEEETT!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

*Thanks*

I drive better than I type. So I'm not too chatty. Gabe's stand was the first prototype. They are much better now. I'll make more if there is an intrest.


----------



## insaneriders

*Works great.*

Jeff,
I have much less fear about running my batteries and motors hot. Now I can just put it on the cooling fan and go marshall. I've also been testing it during charging cycles. It seems I can charge harder and not overtemp, but I'll have to consult Tony Carruba to make sure. So far I've noticed a 15 degree cooler at the end of the charge. 

Thing works great for cooling off my T3 after running 13T mod motor on my grass oval!

Still waiting on the TC4
Gabe


----------



## CypressMidWest

Goetz said:


> Van Halen - 1984


 that's genious


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

nitrojeff said:


> I drive better than I type. So I'm not too chatty. Gabe's stand was the first prototype. They are much better now. I'll make more if there is an intrest.


I ma interested i am interested!


----------



## nitrojeff

I have one for you. $30. I'll be at Strongsville Sunday.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

nitrojeff said:


> I have one for you. $30. I'll be at Strongsville Sunday.


I work all day sunday another day?


----------



## Marty Mangione

Are we working SUNDAY morn at the gate??????????? Are we puting the track down?? or what?? Marty


----------



## nitrojeff

go to bed you freak. I'll try to be at the gate tues pm.


----------



## Dark Horse

Need to know if we are working on the track today?????? Lets "Git-R-Done"...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

QUESTFORSPEED said:


> I'am new to 1/12th scale i have a RC12L3 and trying to figure on a servo and motor. when does the gate open for practice.


as for motor you can go monster stock or epic stock, they both have there advantages, as far as servos, i run the Hitec digital HS5245mg, others run KO propo or JR and I am sure some run futaba.sorry no one has answered sooner. as far as practice, I have no clue but maybe one of the other guys can aswer that. anyone?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Stick it to 'em*

Grizzly-A,

McMaster P/N - 4337 A11 - $24.21

- Tom


----------



## nitrojeff

*what he said*



Dark Horse said:


> Need to know if we are working on the track today?????? Lets "Git-R-Done"...


same question different day. what days? what time?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

My availability is limited this week. Wise will, hopefully, be stepping in to answer your questions regarding the work schedule this week.

- Don Richards


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-motors are on the way. 

Dave U-pod plates I'll bring with me to the Sizzler.


----------



## David Usnik

With me and Pete leaving Thursday for the Sizzler, my availability for work is limited as well. I'm only available for work tonight. I'll be there between 5:00 - 5:30 and hopefully so will the tape.


----------



## rctazmanmc

Gone....


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> Pete-motors are on the way.
> 
> Dave U-pod plates I'll bring with me to the Sizzler.


 See you at the Sizzler Ray.


----------



## rayhuang

CypressMidWest said:


> See you at the Sizzler Ray.


 Awesome!! Did you know I was in your neck of the woods Saturday? Junior, Kevin, Righter to name a few and Wise, Buddy, GOetz and I were all laying down some laps. It was fun.


----------



## onefastdude

What about ME ME me me me me me me.....huh? Are you going to see me?


----------



## rayhuang

onefastdude said:


> What about ME ME me me me me me me.....huh? Are you going to see me?


 Does someone need a hug


----------



## Mike Peterson

Work nights for me go as follows
Tuesday 6:00-
Wensday 6:00-
Thursday 6:00- 
Friday 6:00-
No Saturday
Sunday AM-
ANyone intrested I plan on being there those days at those times, I have not heard from jimmy but I know he was personaly picking up the tape this weekend-
If we can get a good turnout tuesday we could have the track down and outside boards built- Wensday we could do a layout and even pratice on thurs or friday! 
This week of work will be tight for me since I now have both In-Laws in the hospital! 
Jimmy let me know what your plans are.....


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> Awesome!! Did you know I was in your neck of the woods Saturday? Junior, Kevin, Righter to name a few and Wise, Buddy, GOetz and I were all laying down some laps. It was fun.


 Were you guys at "the Plat"? I had no idea you were down here. I certainly woulda called off work to test with my hero Ray Huang!!

And yes Eli, I assume I'll see you too.


----------



## rayhuang

CypressMidWest said:


> Were you guys at "the Plat"? I had no idea you were down here. I certainly woulda called off work to test with my hero Ray Huang!!
> 
> And yes Eli, I assume I'll see you too.


 Yes we were. We had a great time. I figured you were scoping out there Forum......Sorry for the lack of a heads-up!! Track boards were brutal on our cars, but other than-it was good to run somewhere else besides the Gate. Learned a lot.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Are we putting the track down tuesday or what?? i need to know,Marty.


----------



## David Usnik

So I take it nobody's going to be there tonight?


----------



## Medved

I'd hoped we have the tape today, I'll be there tuesady.

dan medved


----------



## bean's my hero

*Tape*

The Tape is at the track!

Jim


----------



## Medved

:thumbsup: Are we working tomorrow? 

dan


----------



## Marty Mangione

God i hope so i want to get the track DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! who`s working the track tuesday??? I will be there.anyone anyone lol


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

I will be there today to help out.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike Peterson said:


> Work nights for me go as follows
> Tuesday 6:00-
> Wensday 6:00-
> Thursday 6:00-
> Friday 6:00-
> No Saturday
> Sunday AM-


I just wanted to reitterate that 6:00 will be the start time this week, per the above noted post. I, personally, won't be working on the track again until after the Sizzler is over. 

Additionally, I would recommend that the few sections of skimcrete get some kind of waterproof coat/seal before the tape goes down. Garage floor paint? Perhaps, that has already been taken care of, but I know we can't afford to have that stuff get abraided into a fine powder that will travel underneath the carpet. 

I know we are all jonesing for some track time, but we can't fall short on the actual track preparation. Between the effort, the time, the money, and the huge donations we've had on supplies (ahem... tape.) it's got to be right. I trust that those involved will execute with precision! :thumbsup: 

Hopefully, the time off will be a nice breather and we'll see some rejuvenated attitudes when we resume. 

- Duane Reed


----------



## Dark Horse

I will be there today .Can we have a plan to get the job done before we get there so that we do not spend our time talking ,and spend it working somthing other than our chops????????


----------



## Mike Peterson

I will be there at 6:00 to 6:30 the plan is this, seal the skimcoat with floor paint or a sealer, if anyone has this product bring some or I will buy it when I get there. The main objective is to lay the carpet down, if we have enough people I would lik to get the outside boards built and some of the floor around the track cleaned up. I figure tonight is our big turn out for workers so we need to get the most accomplished as we can, I'll see you all soon.


----------



## insaneriders

*I've been hiding*

Now I'm hiding in Toronto, darn it I just gave it away. Have fun watching the sealer dry. Go get em tiger. NO more OJI.
Later
Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Kids B day Party or I would be there.


----------



## Medved

I'll be there tommorow, as soon as I can more so about 7 pm.

dan


----------



## joneser

*Marty*

Marty, I sent you a private message of Pauls email. He did not have your email address.


----------



## Marty Mangione

WE need more chiefs and not so many indians. I wish i knew more about puting this carpet down.Sorry i was not much help tonite. Goodnite Marty


----------



## Marty Mangione

got it, and sent my email.thanks Marty.


----------



## Medved

*Carpet laying*

Marty and all,

I have helped tape down the carpet a number of times. Mostly repairs. I knew everyone was excited to put it down and get going on it, but I knew the procedure was going to take a long time. 

Since it was planned to put down much more tape in the past, quite honestly, we needed to approach to put it down differently. 

In the past, we streached as we went, and then tacked down the edges. With a grid, we couldn't do that as easily as in the past. 

We also ran into the problem of the tape NOT sticking to the floor, honestly, I am not sure why this didn't stick as well as it "usually does", cleaning the floor with a alcohol helped, but it I have seen it stick much better in the past. Perhaps due to the tempatures, humidity, or what ever.

I truely appreciate everyones participation. It's not often that we have so many helpers and not enought leaders. 

With all the work we did to the gate and the hype associated, I know that personally, I didn't want to "screw it up" when it came to laying the carpet. Brian and I re-calculated, the numbers on the amount of tape, and quite honestly, no one last night knew for sure how much tape was there. We could assume there was 2000 feet, but we didn't know for sure. Getting that tape was painfull enough. If that is all we can get, then we needed to make it last. Unfortunatlly, those that had the plan to lay in a grid were not there to give us thier guidence. I think even if they were, they would have stumbled across and would have to overcome the same hurdles we did last night.

Pete


----------



## joneser

medved.....not sure I understand your comments about the tape. If the grid does not work or makes it very hard to put down then so be it. No criticism will come from me on changing that approach. I know that the more tape you lay down the harder it becomes to get the carpet right the first time. As far as the tape not sticking, yesterday was probably the worst possible day to try it due to the humidity in the air. The temps are coming down this week maybe that will fix the problem.


----------



## Medved

joneser said:


> medved.....not sure I understand your comments about the tape. If the grid does not work or makes it very hard to put down then so be it. No criticism will come from me on changing that approach. I know that the more tape you lay down the harder it becomes to get the carpet right the first time. As far as the tape not sticking, yesterday was probably the worst possible day to try it due to the humidity in the air. The temps are coming down this week maybe that will fix the problem.


Joneser,

My comments about the tape are as you stated. 

It is just very difficult to "place the carpet", on the floor and streach out any wrinkles at the same time, when you have tape every few feet in both directions.

I didn't say that it could not be done, just that the method we normally use is much, much, more difficut with this amout of tape.

I am in full agreement that the more tape we have down, the less the carpet will move, but getting it down, without ripples, is not easy.

We have one (1) strip of carpet down. This took us over 2 hours. And even at that, the outside edges are not down. I am fairly confident that the carpet is down and will stick good, and rippling from driving on it will be very limited, but quite honestly, this was the easiets piece. Everything from this point forward needs to slightly overlap. 

There was a sinking feeling in my stomach when we layed the tape on the floor, and then went to peel the backing off, and the tape pulled right off of the floor. You could almost slide the tape on the floor, sticky side down. We then needed to pull it back up, clean with alcohol, and then it stuck a little bit better. This also took some time to redo.

The delays were not because of a lack of participation, in fact there was plenty of people to help. We had plently of people asking what to do, but from my experience in the past, I didn't think it was a good idea to move foward quickly after experiencing the problems we encountered.

I also didn't feel that I was in the position, to "make the call" to just disregard what was planned. I wanted to at least attempt it. There was such a big to do about getting the "extra" amount of tape we requested, that I nor anyone else there, didn't want to screw it up.

I think we can all agree, that at this point in time, the most important item is to get the carpet back down on the floor and get the track back opened for racing. We need to focus our engeries at this. I think it is important to get concenisus on how we should move forward, knowing what we learned from last night. 

Pete


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Ballstone,

Thanks for getting my motors ready for me, I think they will come in handy on Saturday. :wave:


----------



## Mike Peterson

*We Got It Going On!!!!!!!*

As of tonight all the infeild carpet is down and stuck to the floor! Seams need to be cut and layed but the hard work is done! I need a couple of people for tomorrow night to finish the strightaway and outside boarders. Thanks Tony Willams, Ray Adams, Dan Medved and Jeff Morgan for all there hard work tonight! 2 Peices of the track are completely done seams and all and the extra 4th strip of tape works great. If we can get a little more help in the next few days, racing on next tuesday is for sure! again the work hours are...
Thurs-6:00
Fri- 6:00
Sunday if needed- AM
If we can get the carpet down and outside boards built by sunday- A LAYOUT WILL BE BUT DOWN BY NEXT TUESDAY!!!!
So again if anyone can help we have the system and a good plan this will go fast and we will be done! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Wow-you guys are awesome. Thanks so much.

Ray


----------



## joneser

Mike, what time will you be there tomorrow. I should be able to be out there.





Mike Peterson said:


> As of tonight all the infeild carpet is down and stuck to the floor! Seams need to be cut and layed but the hard work is done! I need a couple of people for tomorrow night to finish the strightaway and outside boarders. Thanks Tony Willams, Ray Adams, Dan Medved and Jeff Morgan for all there hard work tonight! 2 Peices of the track are completely done seams and all and the extra 4th strip of tape works great. If we can get a little more help in the next few days, racing on next tuesday is for sure! again the work hours are...
> Thurs-6:00
> Fri- 6:00
> Sunday if needed- AM
> If we can get the carpet down and outside boards built by sunday- A LAYOUT WILL BE BUT DOWN BY NEXT TUESDAY!!!!
> So again if anyone can help we have the system and a good plan this will go fast and we will be done! :thumbsup:


----------



## One up One down

*Outdoor Racing(electric welcome!!!)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*To All racers: On Road Gas Racing

One up One down R/C Hobby Club

{For directions use mapquest}



Free Race Day & Party

RACERS APPRECIATION DAY

July 30,2005 Saturday

Ohio Army National Guard
4303 Green Rd.
Highland Hills, Ohio 44128 
Exhibition Racing only (Heat races, No mains)

· Each Racer up to 2 classes only
· Free Hot dogs, pop, & water (while supplies Last)
· Basic on-road, road course.

**All Classes welcome** 

***No Club Race Sunday, July 31st.***

We start at 12noon-6pm

P u t o n y o u r r a c i n g s h o e s ! 





Race you later..........*


----------



## Mike Peterson

6:00 I will be there.......
again I say a few guys more to help would be great, a few more strips of tape and the outside boards built and we will be sittin pretty......


----------



## Mike Peterson

*DROPING THE BALL!!!!!!*  
Well as of 9:00 tonight due to the HUGE work force, and without a REAL HUGE turnout Friday night you can all forget about anything but more work for next tuesday!!!!
Thanks to the work force-
Dan Medved

Yep- thats it
Dan Medved

So now all but one infeild carpet seam is finished and......thats it- no straightaway.....no outside boards......no cleanup......nothing......
So once again thanks Dan for all youre hard work!!


----------



## nitrojeff

are you kidding? that is shameful!!!


----------



## Medved

Mike, cant make it tonight friday, anybody be there saturday? 

dan medved


----------



## nitrojeff

i am on my way friday


----------



## Mike Peterson

*disapointed*

no one on saturday dan and sunday is out too..........overall disapointed.....very disapointed.......so I guess everyone needs to gear up to do the whole "work thing" on tuesday............Maybe then we can get this done.....huh guys........anyone....even care......hello........


----------



## Medved

If there is a change for plains I have some free time on sunday.

dan medved


----------



## Mike Peterson

*Step'en It Up!*

*To all who are interested in racing this tuesday......* 
Well thanks to a SMALL but focused crew(Tony Willams,Ray and Zack Adams,Jeff Moragan,Damon Phillips) You all will have a track to run on this tuesday! I hope that each and everyone of you takes the time to personaly thank these guys for there hard work an efforts. If not for them none of this would be possible. I also think that next time there is work to be done perhaps more people should step up and find time to do it. These guys did so maybe next time they get a break!
This tuesday will be a RACE night and signups will close at 6:30pm....
Im sure and hope for a big turnout as we have not been open now for 3 weeks......Also I will have NORCAR memberships on hand for all who are interested.

Again I would like to thank the guys who came out this week to get this thing buttoned up. Great Job and nice work....... :thumbsup:


----------



## insaneriders

*Sorry!?*

I have to work Tuesday, hope your not too disappointed. But Don't worry, I will be back, I have all the rest of the Tuesdays off. :wave: 

L8tr,
Gabe


----------



## BudBartos

What time do doors open on Tuesday???


----------



## rayhuang

I might not come out to race, but I'll stop out to pay my membership and see the place all finished up.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey Guys,
What do you guys have going in the form of a hobby store. I am thinking about coming down next Tuesday, but I need 12th scale tires, all the way around. If any of you have a used set to sell would be helpful too. Let me know please. Can't wait to see what the place looks like. Anyword on how the guys did that went to Wis.?

Thanks,
Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## rayhuang

BudBartos said:


> What time do doors open on Tuesday???



5pm on Race nights and 5:30 on practice nights Bud.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Da Sizzla Rap*



HookupsXXX4 said:


> Anyword on how the guys did that went to Wis.?


Fair. 

- Pete got 3rd in 1/12 A-main
- Dave got 6th in 1/12 A-main
- Ray had troubles selecting a car (one of three he brought down) and ended up with alot of tapping over the weekend.
- Buddy chased his setup and had his capacitor roll under his chassis on his last run (which was near perfect) to eliminate his chances of making "the show"
- Jimmy qualified 5th and finished about the same (horribly ugly A-main)
- Richard Rodner qualified 4th and finished worse (horribly ugly A-main... caused by Rodner when he blew the first corner off the start)

That was the abridged version. No stellar performances, and no catastrophies. Other notable events:

- Jimmy's car was the fastest stock sedan on the planet. In practice, just before qualifying started, he turned some laps that were 2 tenths faster than anyone had seen all weekend. Unfortunately, he couldn't reproduce on the clock and had to settle for a 5th place qualifying position. 

- The track seemed to get increasingly loose every round. Most of us were struggling to get our cars hooked up, and some of us just drove what we had. Definitely a great learning experience for future away events.

- A pair of custom/prototype sedans made a strong showing for the A in Stock Sedan. 

- Buddy became a father.


----------



## buddylee503

any news on race time tuesday?!?!


----------



## Doorman

Mike Peterson said:


> *To all who are interested in racing this tuesday......*
> This tuesday will be a RACE night and signups will close at 6:30pm....
> 
> What's up Buddylee??
> Are you coming up to race?
> Make sure you stop by and see me if you come.
> 
> Talk to you soon.
> Tracy


----------



## Medved

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey Guys,
> What do you guys have going in the form of a hobby store. I am thinking about coming down next Tuesday, but I need 12th scale tires, all the way around. If any of you have a used set to sell would be helpful too. Let me know please. Can't wait to see what the place looks like. Anyword on how the guys did that went to Wis.?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry
> *************
> TEAM ShOrT BuS


Jerry,

I have a bunch of old tires for 1/12. If you want them, their yours.


----------



## bean's my hero

Goetz said:


> - Buddy became a father.


I didn't know that was possible with two guys.


----------



## Rich Chang

Ray - how did the Sizzler race go?

Oops.. just saw Chris's post. Didn't notice the additional page of posts. 

-Rich


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

i will mostlikely stop by to p/u a membership but wont be able to race, on our way to Niagra tuesday night 8-(


----------



## Medved

*Monday Night*

Is there going to be a work detail tonight to get the track ready for opening day tomorrow? If so, please let me know so I can come out to help.

e-mail me at [email protected] if so.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-Great job at the Sizzler!!! I am glad I didnt race 12th-scale or you would have beat me in two classes-not just one!! btw-thanks for the Peeeelllllll!!! 

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,


Here is the list of things that still need to be done tonight to be able to race tomorrow night. We will be there from 5:00 on tonight. Please come on out and lets get this over with!

- layout needs to get down. right now the track is baren ozite.
- drywall job needs sanded and painted.
- materials, tools, and miscellaneous items need a home, either at the 
track, or with their owners.
- pit tables need wiped down. alot of the old ones have a ton of mold 
growing on them again. we may need to paint them to seal up the 
surface.
- missing frequency clips. it would be nice to get red frequency 
clips, and 
black and white clips for the practice clips
- the sand bags were fixed, but it might be wise to put them in another 
bag 
or wrap them with tape
- perimeter boards need fastened down
- carpet on drivers stand needs taped at seams or otherwise
- poles need to be labeled with marshalling numbers
- extinguishers need to be back where they were, and labeled 
accordingly
- loop needs hooked up, and jumpers run to the secondary loops
- power needed at some of the pit tables via extension cords or power 
strips
- floor swept
- and whatever else you guys see that could be improved

List compiled by Chris.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Wow, Jim. I was thinking the same thing. We are so much alike!! :freak:


----------



## losidude44857

Maybe you two should...........date?
-Buddy


----------



## Greg Anthony

losidude44857 said:


> Maybe you two should...........date?
> -Buddy


We all know how much Seaball love the DUDES!

Hey Chris, Webster or Gary Coleman???? :dude:


----------



## Greg Anthony

wow, I wasted my 2000th post on that???


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Greg Anthony said:


> Hey Chris, Webster or Gary Coleman???? :dude:


Ah, such sweet, sweet memories. That was a good one, wasn't it? 

- Jon


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Maybe you two should...........date?
> -Buddy


 Helloo?!?!?!, YOu ordered a hamburger,no....wait......."Hello-my names Keith" I need that tray........

Boooyah!!! T6 is a comming!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> T6 is a comming!!!


Take cover!


----------



## Mike Peterson

The track is down and were ready...doors open at 5:00pm tuesday.....**** luck to all racers.....


----------



## rayhuang

Please sign me up for stock sedan. I might be late. 

Channel 77
PT 6231901


----------



## losidude44857

See you there Peterson, or should i say Wise?
-Buddy


----------



## Medved

*Ready to Race*

I'll be there!

Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Medved said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> Pete


 Pete-bring your sedan please? I want a rematch :lol:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Rattlesnake Run*

Tonight will be fun, as driving will be a larger part of the equation than it will be for subsequent outings. Those who do well tonight will be the ones who run clean. So if you're reading this now, i recommend showing up with some sticks charged and ready to go to get a leg up on the others!

- Michael DeLuca


----------



## nitrojeff

sign me up TC stock
ch- 74


----------



## Marty Mangione

THE GATE WAS GREAT. THANK YOU TO THE MEDVEDS FOR THE "SNAKE AT THE GATE" THE TRACK IS FANTASTIC LOTS OF SPEED, BUT THEN THE SNAKE. SOFT TIRES MADE THE CAR STICK AND AWAY YOU GO. WHAT A GREAT NITE OF RACING. THE TRACK WILL CHANGE EVERY 3 WEEKS? SO COME OUT AND SEE IF YOU CAN TAME "THE SNAKE" THANKS TO ALL WHO MADE THE GATE GREAT AGAIN. MARTY Team short Bus.


----------



## rayhuang

Rattlesnake ridge was fun-till I made my car too loose!! then it was like drifting :lol:

Thanks to Chris for letting me win tonight. I wish I was man eenough to battle for it fair and square-but it was still fun.


----------



## Doorman

Man!!! It is good to be back at the Gate again!!!!

The new drivers stand is the BOMB!
What a make over. The place looks Great!!
Rattlesnake Ridge.....What can you say about that?
No sleepin' there.
Had fun, look forward to seeing everybody next week.
Gotta get me smor' that snake!

Tracy


----------



## Medved

*Great Time last night*

The Gate looks awsome. So bright and clean! Driver's stand is beautiful, no more huge step to get to it, actual stairs!

Thanks for the thumbs up on the layout. There were others that also helped, but the Snake realy is the gem of this layout. A must see! I was pleasntly suprised that thru this area, the boards didn't move much. I think that everyone learned quickly that this area was were you could gain a 1/2 second, or loose 1. All of the S'sssss are slightly different. There is NO straight line to take! What fun.

It was GREAT to see Bud out again in 1/12th. That was the majority of the drivers last night.

Wise kept the day moving along. For some that broke, it was too fast, for others, it was fine. 

Stay Tuned! Much more to come . . .


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

I stopped in and all I a have to say is WOW!!! Top Notch! I would throw the gate against any track in the country and I think we would fair very well! Not just in driver skill but our look of the facility!!!! It Is so much brighter! great work to all that helped and donated time and supplies.


----------



## David Usnik

I'm glad to hear that everything went well. I assume we got good reviews from all that attened?


----------



## Brian Rice

Dave, we got good reviews from the few that attended...


----------



## rayhuang

Dave,

The carpet looks great. The 12th scales looked really smooth out there. My sedan never looked like it hit any bumps. To say its bright in there would be a big understatement.

Ray


----------



## BudBartos

To all that fixed up the gate, GOOD JOB !!!! 
Pete is right that snake will bite You if your not careful :freak:


----------



## David Usnik

The layout sounds awesome! I can't wait to come practice next week.


----------



## rayhuang

These events may or not be related-but I think they are. When was the last time any 12th scale was as fast-or faster than the Touring cars at the Gate? We all know that a 12th should put a whooopin on a Sedan-but week in and week out they arent even close.

Smoothed sections of the floor, relaid carpet and voila-Medved goes 13.1 fastest lap in 12th to a 13.4 in stock sedan.

Maybe the stars are back in alignment now. Man-12th is already growing at our track-Watch out now!!! 

Ray


----------



## Brian Rice

Ray, I would say that the smooth surface has alot to do with the above mentioned phenomenon! :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## rayhuang

Brian Rice said:


> Ray, I would say that the smooth surface has alot to do with the above mentioned phenomenon! :thumbsup: :tongue:


 What do you mean???????? j/k


I know I am down for more 12th action now-thats for sure. Would all you guys PLEASE come back so we can have enough heats to run two classes again???


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

I might be putting in an order for BMI stuff tommorrow. Anyone need anything so we can combine and save on shipping?

Ray


----------



## Marty Mangione

I LOVE MY 12L3 can`t wait till tuesday. Marty Team short Bus


----------



## rayhuang

Marty Mangione said:


> I LOVE MY 12L3 can`t wait till tuesday. Marty Team short Bus


 Can I have 10 minutes with your car next Tuesday? I gotta fix that slipping diff. of yours :lol:


----------



## Medved

*1/12*



Marty Mangione said:


> I LOVE MY 12L3 can`t wait till tuesday. Marty Team short Bus


Marty,

Isn't 1/12 much more fun! You did well out there.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian Rice said:


> Ray, I would say that the smooth surface has alot to do with the above mentioned phenomenon! :thumbsup: :tongue:


I think it is the snake that is primarily responsible. Those cars should absolutely kill a TC through there, and that's 1/2 the track!


----------



## Medved

*Drivers track*



Goetz said:


> I think it is the snake that is primarily responsible. Those cars should absolutely kill a TC through there, and that's 1/2 the track!


There is a lot of speed on parts of the track, but there is also a lot of technical (The Snake!) turns, right in a row. While I don't think they are killer turns, if you over-shoot and entry, your lap times will show it. 

Pete


----------



## McSmooth

Congrats on the track re-modelling! Can't wait to come over and check it out sometime.

Was just looking at the latest Rev-Up (I'm sure I'm just 1 of about 18 people that does it anymore), and noticed that nobody has offered to host the Carpet OnRoad Regionals for Region 5. 

Was just thinking that it would be a good 'tune up' event for you guys in getting ready for the Classic. And since you're planning a bid for the '06 Nationals, hosting a Regional would put you in the good-graces of ROAR. Any little advantage you can get helps, since you'll be competing with The Track in Gaithersburg, MD (who held the carpet regionals back in April).

Doesn't have to be a big event. Could just be a single day race(3 quals and a main) on September 17, October 1, or something. Could be the big "kickoff" to the indoor season.


----------



## rayhuang

Anyone have digital pics of the track yet? I need them to spice up a proposal I am working on.


----------



## Brian Rice

We should get Jones to bring out the Canon 20D for practice next week. That will spice up the proposal!!


----------



## rayhuang

Brian Rice said:


> We should get Jones to bring out the Canon 20D for practice next week. That will spice up the proposal!!


 Great idea!! I hope he has a wide angle lense for that puppy already.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian Rice said:


> We should get Jones to bring out the Canon 20D for practice next week. That will spice up the proposal!!


Or maybe we could even get Buddy to bring out the F-5. Take cover!


----------



## Brian Rice

If the F-5 is ANYTHING like the belt buckle... then he can leave that at home!  :freak:


----------



## losidude44857

Its wayyyy better, and more violent....The F-6 is on its way!
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

BUddy-I wish you had stuck around and raced Tuesday!!


----------



## losidude44857

6 guys just didnt seem like fun....


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> 6 guys just didnt seem like fun....


 With the long drive you have-I dont blame you. But it still would have been better with ya than without


----------



## windix60

I guess Buddy is getting to big for his britches. I heard he had a small belt buckle problem in Chicago. He races only if there is a National or a Regional no more small time stuff for him. Unless its Goetz!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

I personaly have felt the "power" of the F5 and let me tell you...............ouch!


----------



## Medved

*Picture*



rayhuang said:


> Anyone have digital pics of the track yet? I need them to spice up a proposal I am working on.


Ray,

I sent the pictures I took on Tuesday to your e-mail account. Let me know if you get them or not.

Pete


----------



## David Usnik

pics, pics, pics, post'em!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David Usnik said:


> pics, pics, pics, post'em!


Most of the pictures were destroyed by the tornado. 

Ok, so hows abouts those shots from the Sizzla?


----------



## rayhuang

Medved said:


> Ray,
> 
> I sent the pictures I took on Tuesday to your e-mail account. Let me know if you get them or not.
> 
> Pete


I got-em!!! Dave-I still think we should stand on what Jimmy said-if you wanna see the joint all spiffed-up. Come on out!!!

Ray


----------



## Greg Anthony

do you guys have any official fliers or dates/timed for the Classic yet?


----------



## rayhuang

Greg-were waiting to hear from manufacturers for support prior to posting the flier. But the date is set in stone. October 28th-30th.


----------



## McSmooth

Is there a timeframe on when the track will go to racing on weekends?


----------



## Brian Rice

The starting date for Sunday racing will be September 11... unless something has changed since our meeting on Wednesday.


----------



## McSmooth

Thanks! I'll be planning a trip on Oct 2 for sure, then!


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Medved said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I have a bunch of old tires for 1/12. If you want them, their yours.


Pete, I am heading up there this Tuesday. Are you going to be there and can you bring some extra tires? How much do you want for them? I can't wait to get back on some carpet and check the new Gate out. See you guys then.

Jerry


----------



## Medved

*On their way*



Goetz said:


> Most of the pictures were destroyed by the tornado.
> 
> Ok, so hows abouts those shots from the Sizzla?


Let me know if you get them or not.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

not yet...

try this:

[email protected]


----------



## russo11218

just curiuos do you guy sell the jrx-s there ? how much is it ?do you guy's like the car i was thinking about getting one for the winter races i run off road now at medina but i got to start saving..........ha ha


----------



## russo11218

also are there going to be any pictures of the new track on norcar website ?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Yeah.*

Russo,

The JRXS is really good at our track. We've got a Team Losi driver who lives in Akron and races with us on a regular basis. He's got the car working better than the rest. He is also very short. Crap, that's irrellevant. Get the car. You will like it much.

- Donny


----------



## losidude44857

The car is awesome at the Gate 
-Buddy


----------



## Greg Anthony

do you guys run on Saturdays, or sundays?


----------



## rayhuang

Tuesdays till September 11th-Our first Sunday event.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Great Lakes Update*

Four rounds of qualifying have been 
completed. Here are the standings:

1/8 4WD Masters
1 - Don Jones
2 - Mark Sweeney
3 - Ted Flack
4 - Bob Block
5 - Lou Przybyla
6 - Rex Clary
7 - Dave Berry
8 - Mike Bowman
*9 - Joe DeTomaso*
10- Gary Leonard

200mm Sedan Gas Touring
1 - Barry Baker (Associated)
2 - Mike Blackstock (Associated)
3 - Paolo Morganti (Serpent)
4 - Josh Cyrul (Kyosho)
5 - Ron Atomic (Kyosho)
6 - Bobby Flack (Kyosho)
*7 - Paul Ciccarello (Serpent)*
8 - Walter Henderson (Associated)
*9 - Dan DeBenedictis (Kyosho)*
10- Steve Rossi (Associated)

1/10 Four Wheel Drive
*1 - Mark Unger*
*2 - Allen Denzine*
3 - Mike Becker
4 - Dennis Richey
5 - Mike Nemeth
6 - Bill McLean
7 - Kevin Johnson
8 - Sandra Longs
9 - Gary Swayze
10- Robert Summers


1/8 4WD
1 - Josh Cyrul (Kyosho)
2 - Paolo Morganti (Serpent)
3 - Scott Kimbrow (Kyosno)
4 - Eli Ezrow (Mugen)
5 - Ralph Burch (Kyosho/Delta)
6 - Bobby Flack (Kyosho)
7 - Terry Rott (Kyosho) ??
8 - Sal DiFazio (Delta)
9 - Steve Rossi (Mugen)
*10- Aaron Buran (Serpent)*

The Mains started at 8:30am today. It should be exciting!

(Full story details can be found at http://www.sgrid.com)


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Anyone have an older cyclone speedo or the like that they want to get rid of? I converted my tc3 to a rally car and need a speedo now thanks see ya ll tuesday


----------



## buddylee503

mr. tamiya, i have a cyclone tc2 that id be willing to sell to you. Im from the pittsburgh area, but come out to race. Let me know if your interested in buying it.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Holy Johnny*

Wow, Did I read that Dan Debenedictis got 2nd in the Sedan class at the G.L.C.? Ahead of Cyrul, Baker, Blackstock... 

Ungar wins 10th!

Nice work Clevelanders.


----------



## rayhuang

Test night at the Rattlesnake Ridge tomorrow.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Test Night???*

I hope we get more than a few tomorrow so we can RACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! John :wave:


----------



## rayhuang

hope you saw it cause its gone now...... :wave:


----------



## David Usnik

WOW Ray! You just described my car to a "T". Get it? To a T? T-bar. Get it? I crack myself up.:jest:


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> WOW Ray! You just described my car to a "T". Get it? To a T? T-bar. Get it? I crack myself up.:jest:


 YOur so easily entertained!! See ya tomorow night?


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> YOur so easily entertained!! See ya tomorow night?


That's what my wife tells me. Yeah, I'll be there.


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Wisenstein,


YGM Check it very important........for me that is!

Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray,


You got a car I could use? Please.........

Jim


----------



## Mike Peterson

Got it jimmy, I'll see you tomorow.........


----------



## Medved

See ya tonight

dan


----------



## losidude44857

I dont know if i will be there tonight, i have been sick for the past 2 days...
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

losidude44857 said:


> I dont know if i will be there tonight, i have been sick for the past 2 days...
> -Buddy


AWWW, do you want mommy to wipe your nose for you? Goetz, get a tissue.:jest:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

buddylee503 said:


> mr. tamiya, i have a cyclone tc2 that id be willing to sell to you. Im from the pittsburgh area, but come out to race. Let me know if your interested in buying it.


You have a PM thanks! let me know


----------



## buddylee503

pm back


----------



## rayhuang

Great turnout for practice tonight! Thanks to alll who did the work in the backroom.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Great turnout last night! 
A few things I would like to cover for next tuesday.....
1. We now have a hobbyshop back at the gate!
2. Due to this and that I personaly took on the insurance that things like money and product do not come up missing I have to say....
Unless you are running the races respect the counter, please if you need parts ask me or chris, if you need laptimes for pratice, ask me or chris, I will try to have the TV's working by tuesday that should help. I hope ALL understand that this is just to help maintain a good racing atmosphere and to provide a hobbyshop for the gate. Also there will no longer be a Tag payment plan, you want it payfor it when you need it. I know we are used to the way jimmys shop was and I thank jimmy for all the time and effort he put in, but we now have a new hobbyshop owner and we need to respect him for his work and efforts. 
Thanks


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

What do you gys think would make a great prize for the Fall points series Champion? Again-I am not on the commitee-I am strictly asking as a potential Points Series sponsor? Would a custom painted 12th body for stock 12th and a custom painted Sedan body for stock sedan be good and on and on for each class be cool? Or a plaque? Nothing outrageousely expensive-but something worth fighting for-besides just pride!!!

I know some guys will fight tooth and nail for the points championship-while others may just dip into different classes each week just for fun.

Shoot some ideas out and I'll talk to the NORCAR group and finalize something. Agin-no car kits or anything crazy like that.


----------



## David Usnik

*championship prize*

Ray,

I think that's a great idea. A custom painted body, an EA tuned motor, etc. would be more useful to the winner than a plaque that will probably end up in a box in someone's basement.


----------



## rayhuang

Dave-I'll talk to EA, Parma, Lynn Munno, DC SMC, etc. and others about this. I am sure we can come up with some cool stuff-again-nothing crazy-but something to stare at. As we know-it takes more than speed to win the Championship. You need speed, reliability, luck and commitment to win. This just adds incentive!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Your on*

Dale Earnhardt Sr. is about to win his 8th championship. Period.


----------



## whynot

Hey can someone post some pics of the new layout.or email them to me please.
[email protected] I dusted off my 12 scale earlier today starting to get the itch dont know if I should go to the doctor or to the gate.
cant wait to race with you guys again.
mike


----------



## losidude44857

Its worth coming out and seeing, pictures dont do justice!
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

insaneriders said:


> Dale Earnhardt Sr. is about to win his 8th championship. Period.


Who?.............


----------



## nitrojeff

bean's my hero said:


> Who?.............


 who cares?


----------



## ccm399

*The new gate*

I would have to agree with buddy. Pics just won't do the new place/layout any good. Place looks awesome great job to all involved!!! I had a blast tuesday night. See ya next practice day. 

Later, Chris


----------



## nitrojeff

ccm399 said:


> I would have to agree with buddy. Pics just won't do the new place/layout any good. Place looks awesome great job to all involved!!! I had a blast tuesday night. See ya next practice day.
> 
> Later, Chris


 why not Tuesday RACE day?


----------



## insaneriders

*Advertising?!*

For all of those against posting pictures, go take a advertising course at your local community college. After that you can take a psych course. 

BTW, how much would my practice fee be, if the thermostat was set at 70F. I thought I was racing outside, but then I realized I was in the basement, a wet basement with black mold on the way.

Truthfully,
DALE


----------



## rayhuang

Wow-gabe.....Brutal. YOu dont think the damp feeling down there is form 80+ gallons of paint trying to dry in a room that must remain closed to the outside due to it being #1 a basement and #2 doors locked? Careful the damage inflicted by one simple post!!


----------



## BudBartos

Bigger the better!!! We can run more cars in a heat. The new drivers stand should help the BRP cars. Trouble was loosing sight on the straight if You get too close to the inside board. BRP racer set up is $100.00 that includes all but charger and radio gear. 

We will be having two classes again this indoor season. Stock and Pro stock. The only difference in pro stock is the motor which is a super 16D hand wound arm. Chassis batts and all are the same. Tires in racer package are what You need for carpet and will last almost the whole indoor season.
Like they say they are just about indestructable and don't need much maint. between rounds so they make a great second class.
And also don't forget We race for ribbions and huge trophys for the season points. 
If You didn't notice racing the BRP cars does help driving with other scales as You know there are two world champs and a couple of national champs that run BRP's
Hope to see a huge group running this season :thumbsup:


Gate Guys I had this on the Hobby Town thread !!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Wow-gabe.....Brutal. YOu dont think the damp feeling down there is form 80+ gallons of paint trying to dry in a room that must remain closed to the outside due to it being #1 a basement and #2 doors locked? Careful the damage inflicted by one simple post!!


not brutal, just honest, you wont find a more honest upfront individual whos integrity and character is on a level that should not be questioned or compromised. It was pretty hot down there and damp, I know what the dampness was from, and it wasnt from paint drying, He is also right about the pics, will it do it justice? maybe not but then when they show up the WOW factor will be doubled then. Exposure sells, look at all the new tracks that have opened, everyone has pics! people are very visual these days, new tracks re-done tracks, poeple want to see what they are going to. They have heard the hype, now they want to see it. All I know is its 100 times better than what it was, the track is awesome the layout is great power aplenty. So post some pics already or have a grand reopening day race and then post pics. If you show it they will come!


----------



## BudBartos

Ray>>> You are the posting KING almost as many as the Hankster himself

Next Tuesday is a race nite correct??


----------



## rayhuang

Well-I have a BRP V2 and 16D motor, a JRXS for mod, a mod 12th scale, stock 12th scale, RDX for stock, TC3 for Bomber, all I need now is a Mini and I can run 7 classes a day 
I was thinking-if we get a bomber class-how about rubber tires?
Ray


----------



## McSmooth

rayhuang said:


> Well-I have a BRP V2 and 16D motor, a JRXS for mod, a mod 12th scale, stock 12th scale, RDX for stock, TC3 for Bomber, all I need now is a Mini and I can run 7 classes a day
> I was thinking-if we get a bomber class-how about rubber tires?
> Ray


Now all you need is a Tamiya Mini Cooper.
:tongue:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Pictures- PLEEZE*

I agree with the need for pictures. Curiosity may have killed the cat, but animals are NOT allowed............ Anyway, the Gate has more than a 100% change in looks, and feel. Anyone not having seen it for themselves NEEDS TO GET THERE!!!!!! We had a great time (practicing??) and can't wait to RACE there again! John :wave:


----------



## rayhuang

BudBartos said:


> Ray>>> You are the posting KING almost as many as the Hankster himself
> 
> Next Tuesday is a race nite correct??


 Yes it is a race night 

Mcsmooth-I used to have a Mini-cooper!! It was Fast!!


----------



## ccm399

*Need more practice*



nitrojeff said:


> why not Tuesday RACE day?


I might end up coming out tuesday if I can't go off-road racing this weekend. I need more practice for sure. The car felt great but with no transponder for lap times I don't know for sure. As we all know, just because the car feels good doesn't mean the lap times are fast. So maybe I'll see ya this Tuesday for some racing.

Later,

Chris


----------



## rayhuang

Chris-Do it!! Its gonna be a great race in stock sedan I think. Wise, Buddy, Herrmann, Goetz and the list goes on!!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Ok, we could not turn on the air because it is the cause of the water on the floor in the backroom. This is something we are working on as we speak. I am also down for some pic's, hopefully posted on our website, with a new schedule and some other updates. Again we are working on this........Next tuesday is a race night and it will be exciting.....I hope the turnout from pratice tuesday rolls right over to next week. See everyone there!


----------



## uspancarchamps

Mike I sent you a PM


----------



## ccm399

It's funny but I didn't find it that hot down there Tuesday night, which is odd because normally I get hot very easily. Heck i keep my house at like 68*. Don't get me wrong, it would not have hurt my feelings if it ahd been cooler but all in all it was a great night.

Chris


----------



## rayhuang

I might take the Spektrum plunge soon. HAvent decided 100% yet-but close. Anyone run them indoors and had any issues? I am aware I might need ot put a cap on the receiver of all cars that run it-and thats ne of my biggest reasons for not doing it. I dont wanto put another cap in my cars-especially not my 12th or RDX which have no room as it is.


----------



## nitrojeff

uncle bud...you are amazing!!!! I may need you to help me set up something.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> I might take the Spektrum plunge soon. HAvent decided 100% yet-but close. Anyone run them indoors and had any issues? I am aware I might need ot put a cap on the receiver of all cars that run it-and thats ne of my biggest reasons for not doing it. I dont wanto put another cap in my cars-especially not my 12th or RDX which have no room as it is.


Ray we were testing the spektrum radio system tuesday for hobby town at the gate and it worked flawlessly with no extra power caps and running a personal transponder, dont know how the radio system differs from the module and the receiver but it seemed flawless.


----------



## rayhuang

Cool-if i can avoid more caps on my cars I will be a lot happier.

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

is 18th dead?(rc18t, mini t) can a coarse be more fun than fast? should the ramps be higher/=slower? how can we shorten the track via ramps? what do you think?


----------



## BudBartos

I think as soon as indoor starts We will be seeing the 1/18th trucks come out again. We have not run them yet this summer at Da Track however.
What make the track shorter those trucks will be faster than the TC's. Micro racer had his up to 48 MPH !!!! Like to see it turn at that speed .


----------



## Medved

*Mini T*



BudBartos said:


> I think as soon as indoor starts We will be seeing the 1/18th trucks come out again. We have not run them yet this summer at Da Track however.
> What make the track shorter those trucks will be faster than the TC's. Micro racer had his up to 48 MPH !!!! Like to see it turn at that speed .


I have my truck and I am ready to go! I just got the tires from Bud last week, battery is charging!

Problem is that I have to be in Columbus on Tuesday. So I don't think I will make it to the track.

Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-Tuesday (16th) is looking like a Touring car shootout!!! I was hoping youd run stock touring with your dialed fk05 too, but if business calls-what can you do. I also thought of maybe having the 30th be a 12th scale stock shootout night!!! Last run on the current layout and grip should be the best that night. See if any of us can go 37 laps!!! Thats an average lap of 12.97. SOmeones gonna have to have a perfect run, tons of HP and lots, and lots of battery juice tp pull that off!! Bud, Wayne, you guys up for the challenge???


----------



## BudBartos

I may be out on the 16th!!! I'm up for any challenge:jest:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

How about having a GRAND RE-OPENING RACE to show off the new place? anyone anyone????


----------



## losidude44857

Sounds like a good idea to me Jay
-Buddy


----------



## chicky03

*2005 Fall Schedule for The Gate*

*The Gate Fall Race Schedule​*
Points series is 7 out of 9 races/First points race is September 11th.
We need your help to tear down the track after specified race days.
Sunday racing hours: 8am doors open, 11:00 race
Practice hours: 5:30-10:00
Race Fees: $15 for first class, $10 for second
Practice fees: $10
Races in* BOLD * are points races

August- 
16th race
23rd practice
30th race (tear down track)

September- 
1st (track rebuild)
8th practice (new layout)
*11th race*
15th practice
*18th race*
22nd practice
*25th race (teardown track after)*
27th (track rebuild) 
29th practice (new layout)

October- 
*2nd race*
6th practice 
* 9th race*
13th practice
*16th race*
20th practice
*23rd race (tear down track for Halloween Race)* 
25th, 27th rebuild track for Halloween Race and get place ready
28th-30th Halloween Race

November- 
1st (tear down track and rebuild)
3rd (practice new layout and fix up any rebuild duties for the layout) 
6th race (no points)
10th practice
* 13th race* 
17th practice
19th, 20th (Champs Warm Up, no points)
21st ,22nd open for practice for the champs 9am-10pm
23rd-27th Indoor Champs

December- 
4th race (no points)
8th practice
*11th race* (final points race for the Fall)

The website will be updated soon.
If you have any questions let me know,
Paul


----------



## Doorman

Paul,

What happen to Tuesday practice??
Is Hobbytown going to use that day instead?
Thursdays just kills it for me.

Tracy


----------



## vn1500

Me to Tracy I gotta work till 8 p.m. every thursday , well it's a good thing I'm so good since I won't be getting any practice . lol lol lol :tongue:


----------



## rayhuang

Are there at least 2-other racers who would run pro-stock BRP Tuesday the 16th? I am running Stocksedan for sure and would love to run BRP class as well.

Ray


----------



## Marty Mangione

Glad i don`t run touring that line up sounds scary. AAAAnnnyyyy WAY Dominic James Mangione 8/12/05 7lb 15oz 20.5 inches long Mom and baby are doing great. Gotta get some stogies see ya tuesday. Ray that sounds like a helluva race. Marty TSB Maxamps cells


----------



## Medved

Congrads Marty! Your first?

Dan Medved


----------



## russo11218

juat curiuos guy's what would be a good bass line set up for the jrx-s up there i would most likely be running a gt7 speed control and a 27 turn team one racing motor i saved them from my old graphite plus . but as far as set -up what you recomend ?do you use the onway up there ?what kinda tires do you recomend ?


----------



## Stealth_RT

Is the hobby shop at the track up and running yet? I need to stop by on Tuesday to get some parts for the JRXS.


----------



## nitrojeff

Marty Mangione said:


> Glad i don`t run touring that line up sounds scary. AAAAnnnyyyy WAY Dominic James Mangione 8/12/05 7lb 15oz 20.5 inches long Mom and baby are doing great. Gotta get some stogies see ya tuesday. Ray that sounds like a helluva race. Marty TSB Maxamps cells


 way to go marty!


----------



## nitrojeff

BudBartos said:


> I may be out on the 16th!!! I'm up for any challenge:jest:


 hey bud, do you have a rental BRP. something I could try out if you come on the 16? I'm torn BRP or cooper if so, I could bring radio


----------



## BudBartos

Jeff>> Sorry I have no rentals but You could wheel mine for a time. 
No to cut on the coopers but the BRP stock class was like two laps faster :drunk: 
Will try to get a couple more to run tuesday.


----------



## rayhuang

Marty Mangione said:


> Glad i don`t run touring that line up sounds scary. AAAAnnnyyyy WAY Dominic James Mangione 8/12/05 7lb 15oz 20.5 inches long Mom and baby are doing great. Gotta get some stogies see ya tuesday. Ray that sounds like a helluva race. Marty TSB Maxamps cells


Congratulations!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

BudBartos said:


> Jeff>> Sorry I have no rentals but You could wheel mine for a time.
> No to cut on the coopers but the BRP stock class was like two laps faster :drunk:
> Will try to get a couple more to run tuesday.


 that sounds great, thank you


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

losidude44857 said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me Jay
> -Buddy


Guess only you and I think its cool Buddy,

Send invites to the area tracks, mentor Hobby town , Hobbytown strongsville, halo, World, beaver or steel city,and others, Hell have Damon, Steve, and other local hobby shops post it in there store in the window, The Gate needs more exposure! show em what the NEW gate has to offer. I think the gate needs flyers, every other track does. there cheap! design your own on the puter then take the master to office max or the like and make copies and distribute, we need to let people know we exist other than people on hobbytalk and other forums, we need to let joe parking lat basher next door find out who wants to race but doesnt know where to go! we still get people asking us at Hobbytown where can we race? and why after all these years arent we listed in every magazines track directory? that would help a TON!!!!!!!! I know I use when I go to new towns or states and want to race.


----------



## losidude44857

Russ here is a good starting setup for The Gate, http://www.parmapse.com/jrx.jpg , thats what i have been running, and it seems to be fast 
-Buddy


----------



## Doorman

Marty,

Have you had any time to work on your 12th scale?
My plans were to make practice last Tuesday, but I had to do some computer trouble shooting instead.
We can go over the car this week if you have any questions.

Ray, 

I would love to race your touring shoot out this week, but I hate to give up a week with the 12th scale since there are not many Tuesday's left for us.  
Are you sure the club couldn't at least go to a Wednesday practice day instead?
I'm having way to much fun to call it quits this soon before the champs!

See you guy's Tuesday
Tracy


----------



## chicky03

Jay,

Sounds like a great idea to me. Since The Gate is a club now everyone can chip in and help out. Honestly most of the people who are involved with the club have already been deligated a task or 5 to do. If you want to take this task on just get all the info together and give it to me and it will be discussed at the next meeting.

Tracy,

I am pretty sure last year we practiced thursdays. If we have enough call for it to be switched to tuesdays or wednesdays I am sure we can do it. If you come to the next club meeting you can voice your opinions we can vote on it.

The next club meeting is September 7th.

Paul


----------



## BudBartos

Has the NORCAR membership price and what You get with it been figured out??
You do have to be a NORCAR member to be at meeting and vote, correct?
For those that are not old enough NORCAR used to be the largest club in the US with at one point if I remember correctly 250 members  
But that is also back when ROAR had over 17,000 members.

I think Practice should remain on Tuesday Just thinking if Hobby Town comes in and runs Friday that will be too many chances to run too close together.


----------



## Doorman

Thanks Paul!

If that's what it going to take, then I'll try to be there.
It looks like it is a Wednesday night. Which works for me.
I believe Bud is correct also.
The club is going to have to adjust a little to grow the active membership.
There were a lot of ppl who practiced at HT last season just for the shear fact they can't make the Gate's old schedule!

See you Tuesday
Tracy


----------



## Stealth_RT

I'd also like to get some info on the club setup. Also, is there any way to provide more practice time before the racing starts? Alot of us live too far away to make it up there during the week for practice. Plus with the cost of gas these days, it's too expensive to make 2 trips a week up there.


----------



## rayhuang

Stealth_RT said:


> I'd also like to get some info on the club setup. Also, is there any way to provide more practice time before the racing starts? Alot of us live too far away to make it up there during the week for practice. Plus with the cost of gas these days, it's too expensive to make 2 trips a week up there.



Eric,

do you mean opening the doors earlier or running practice later and starting racing later? Just curious. 

To everyone:

Near as I can figure-the classes that should be attended well enough to warrant a Fall points tally are:

Stock 12th scale
Stock Sedan
BRP stock
BRP Pro-stock
1/18th truck

Now-remember this covers The Gates Sunday program only.

I think my company Diamond Northern LLC will sponsor some fun prizes to the points champions this fall. One prize per class. Again-more for fun-nothing outrageous, but good useable stuff youd want in your car-on your car or to work on your car . I think what is fair is any class that doesnt have a minimum of 8-races held-doesnt deserve a Points Championship prize.

Please let me know if I covered the possible classes.

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

can Hobbytown race on sundays with you.I'd hate to have to choose,but friday night and sunday sounds like too much


----------



## losidude44857

nitrojeff said:


> can Hobbytown race on sundays with you.I'd hate to have to choose,but friday night and sunday sounds like too much


What do you mean?
-Buddy


----------



## Stealth_RT

Ray, would probably have to be starting racing later. People that have a long drive to get there already, probably don't want to have to get up even earlier to make it there by 8-8:30. This would mean having to move the racing program along faster, with no wasted time between races. No more waiting more than a minute grace for ppl who aren't ready, or waiting for ppl to get out and marshall the next race, instead of looking at their lap times. 
Personally, I'd rather have races on Saturday, where it wouldn't matter about starting racing late. Like open the doors at 8 and start racing at 4-5.


----------



## Doorman

Stealth_RT said:


> Personally, I'd rather have races on Saturday, where it wouldn't matter about starting racing late. Like open the doors at 8 and start racing at 4-5.


Stealth_RT,

I have been stressing a Saturday race day would be better.
It gives better options for ppl who want to travel and race and not have to play "Beat the Clock" to get there. Makes for to long of a day on Sunday with no time to rest up before Monday. Not enjoyable! So the twelve guy's it does suit have to show up every week to keep the place open.
Not much room for growth there.

Hope to see you Tuesday.
Tracy


----------



## insaneriders

*Schedule, hmmm, otay*

Does somebody need to devise a polling system for what days are better? I don't really care, but the majority always rules in a club scenario. Unless of course, oh nevermind.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Paul you have a PM


----------



## rayhuang

insaneriders said:


> Does somebody need to devise a polling system for what days are better? I don't really care, but the majority always rules in a club scenario. Unless of course, oh nevermind.
> 
> Later,
> Gabe


Paul will say its now a club. Jin the club so you have a voice and can vote. 
If you have a legit reason why yo cannot make a meeting where they will vote on sat vs. Sun-then they need to devise a proxy vote.


----------



## Stealth_RT

So post info on how to join the club. There's nothing on the NORCAR website about it.


----------



## insaneriders

*Turnout*

One does not need to be a major in statistics to figure out your numbers will be better, ie money, if you run when the majority will show. I do not need to join, because I can get any day of the week off. I personally am here to race, not hold meetings of democracy. I can tell my representative what I feel needs to be changed or added. I am not worried about peoples responses to my opinions, I do what is right the first time. 

I'm interested in one thing above all others, getting the largest turnout possible at the Gate. I have nothing to gain monetarily, only more competitive racing. 

I really don't care what the outcome of any situation is as long as all of the possibilties were examined, and the best course of action was taken. BTW I tell people what to do all week long, all I want to do is race. PERIOD.

Respectfully,
Gabe


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

WOW,
First time I log on in almost a year and I find everybody in a heated battle!
SUP WIT DAT????


----------



## chicky03

This is not a heated battle just people trying to make the best possible and get more people to come. That is the way I look at it anyway.

The membership is $50 a year. We are not positive what it includes yet. As for now, to come to the meetings and voice your opinions, anyone can do it.

If you have an idea you want discussed at the next meeting you need to PM me your ideas at least a day before the meeting and it will be put on the agenda.

Paul


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Chicky,
I hear your runnin for Losi now? Have you have been in Medina this summer to run off road???


----------



## chicky03

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Chicky,
> I hear your runnin for Losi now? Have you have been in Medina this summer to run off road???


Nope no off road this summer. I was too busy. 

Will we be seeing you at The Gate soon?

Paul


----------



## whynot

MIkey and I may be there this tuesday with our stock 12 scales We are thinking of joining the club also but that will have to wait just a little bit.mikey and I would vote for racing on saturday,If you are a member is it cheaper to race and practice that would be nice cause when you paying for 2 its a little pricey.Or maybe have a one time fee for unlimited practice but you still have to pay on a race day.Happy Racing
mike


----------



## insaneriders

*Rubber Tire Touring*

Ray,

I've been thinking about your new class at the Gate, and I'd like to give it a try on this Tuesday. I'll bring my outdoor TC3 on rubber.

Does that make three people yet?

Later,
Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

Gabe-I am not ready to run rubber tire class yet myself :lol:

I do think ti will be a great class though-once people try it and get a good setup on there cars. I will either get my TC3 back together with lighter shock oils and springs, or I might eve get another TCS (Tamiya ) car for the class.

I'll try and get my TC3 ready for practice on the 23rd. I have some old tires I can run (Yokomo 138g' with firm inserts and Tamiya type A's). I would think eventually if the class becomes popular-we could run a spec tire?????? Just another question that needs answered.

I am bringing my BRP Pro-stock car though.


----------



## David Usnik

Who's going to be my competition tomorrow night in 1/12 scale?:devil:


----------



## BudBartos

I'm going to try to be there and Wayne also said he may be coming!!!! To play 1/12th.


----------



## insaneriders

*1/18 th scale?*

Should I bring my 18 T, anyone else gonna. Got a mamba on loan from Jay, we'll see how long it takes to smash it. I think NitroJeff will set up a wicked course for us. Come on Jimmy you wanna play?

Later,
Gabe


----------



## David Usnik

BudBartos said:


> I'm going to try to be there and Wayne also said he may be coming!!!! To play 1/12th.


Sorry Bud. I need someone a little bit slower than the two of you to play with.  Anyone else?


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Who's going to be my competition tomorrow night in 1/12 scale?:devil:


 I will be on August 30th!!! We should have your T-fource super dialed by then.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Also-for anyone jonesing to race on the weekend-Josh Cyrul is having a Vegas warm-up race on August 25-28th at Halo Hobbies in Toledo. 25 and 26th are practice and 27-28th is the race. Near as I can tell this doesnt affect the Gate in any way.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Dave,I'll be there to race with you.We always run good together.At least we both can practise on moving out of Bud and Waynes way.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

David Usnik said:


> Who's going to be my competition tomorrow night in 1/12 scale?:devil:


I will at the least be a moving obsticle for ya!


----------



## David Usnik

GRIZZLY-A said:


> Dave,I'll be there to race with you.We always run good together.At least we both can practise on moving out of Bud and Waynes way.


:lol:


----------



## rayhuang

*Fall Points Series*

Heres some big-big-big news!!!

The winners of the Fall Points Series in Stock Sedan and Stock 12th scale will win a One Year Sponsorship from EA Motorsports for batteries and motors**. 

Eric Anderson-owner of EA Motorsports said-the Gate is such a competitive track that anyone who wins the best out of 10 race series is gonna be good so if they arent sponsored-they deserve to be.

I would drop Eric a line sometime and thank him for this awesome one of a kind race prize!!! He can be reached at [email protected]

Thank you Eric,
Ray

** Motors and batteries at team sponsorship level pricing. Contact EA for details.


----------



## Medved

Tuesdays the last day to tame the SNAKE ;; AT THE GATE. the track will be changed after tuesday.

dan


----------



## losidude44857

Why are we changing so soon Dan, as all of you know, all of Team Balls loves "The Snake" HAHA
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> Tuesdays the last day to tame the SNAKE ;; AT THE GATE. the track will be changed after tuesday.
> 
> dan


According to the schedule a few pages back, track tear down isn't until the 30th.


----------



## BudBartos

Pete >> Change the snake   I just changed my car :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Am I the only one who likes the Snake?


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Heres some big-big-big news!!!
> 
> The winners of the Fall Points Series in Stock Sedan and Stock 12th scale will win a One Year Sponsorship from EA Motorsports for batteries and motors**.
> 
> Eric Anderson-owner of EA Motorsports said-the Gate is such a competitive track that anyone who wins the best out of 10 race series is gonna be good so if they arent sponsored-they deserve to be.
> 
> I would drop Eric a line sometime and thank him for this awesome one of a kind race prize!!! He can be reached at [email protected]
> 
> Thank you Eric,
> Ray
> 
> ** Motors and batteries at team sponsorship level pricing. Contact EA for details.


My money's on Pete.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> My money's on Pete.


For Sedan and 12th? he is mr. consistent and fast too. If JOnes gets to run the whoe series-hes a strong bet for 12th scale!! 

Touring.......Goetz if he runs-nt that hed take the sponsorship. Or maybe Herrmann...... Again-doesnt need the sponsorship. 

Main thing-FUN and somethng to shoot for!!

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

I like the snake, the Losi is money through there. Dont count me out for touring points, but again, i am not one that needs it.
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Wise, 

Remember to bring me that thing we talked about last week. Remember that thing........

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> Wise,
> 
> Remember to bring me that thing we talked about last week. Remember that thing........
> 
> Jim



is it a belt buckle? or an early warning device for a T6???


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> For Sedan and 12th? he is mr. consistent and fast too. If JOnes gets to run the whoe series-hes a strong bet for 12th scale!!
> 
> Touring.......Goetz if he runs-nt that hed take the sponsorship. Or maybe Herrmann...... Again-doesnt need the sponsorship.
> 
> Main thing-FUN and somethng to shoot for!!
> 
> Ray


My point exactly. Pete's fast and consistant. Just what you need to win a championship, and he usually makes every points race. To win the championship, I think his efforts need to be focused on one class (the same goes for anyone else looking to be a champion). He excels in 1/12 scale. WOW! Can you imagine how difficult it would be to beat him if he was running top EA equipment? 

That being said, touring should be fun to watch this year. IMO, it's a toss off (er, I meant up) between Buddy and Chris. Throw Jimmy in that as well for a _menage a trois_ if he can make enough races this year. You know what? Let's not forget about Wisenstein. Man, with those four guys tearing ass in one class, we've got a full bore gang bang in touring car. 

Is this the proper image for our club?


----------



## rayhuang

You know what-I think Rice has a shot at both too. Hes super fast. YOu could even say sometimes hes on Fire!!! Sorry Rice!!

Man-this is gonna be a fun Fall!! I am slowly working on BRP and mini truck prizes. Anone have any ideas? I was thinking for the winner of stock BRP-a full upgrade kit to move them up to Pro-stock. 16d Motor, pinion, new tires and the big wing????


----------



## McSmooth

rayhuang said:


> You know what-I think Rice has a shot at both too. Hes super fast. YOu could even say sometimes hes on Fire!!! Sorry Rice!!


Be careful, Ray. You don't want to get Rice "steamed". 

*rim shot*

Thanks, I'll be here all week. Try the veal.


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> You know what-I think Rice has a shot at both too. Hes super fast. YOu could even say sometimes hes on Fire!!! Sorry Rice!!


Yeah, there's nothing worse than burnt rice.


----------



## rayhuang

I know this is late notice-but I got my BRP car with 16d motor with me!! Anyone wanna run?


----------



## whynot

A gang Bang and I dont see any female names in there. hmmstarting to scare me


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Yes,
I am working on trying to get a new T-Force from Frank. With my new job, I should be able to race MORE this winter. I also talked to Bailes and he might blow off the cobwebs(his car and himself) and come up and play!!!!! Won't that be fun???


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Ray,
Don't you even say Hi to an old arch-nemesis????? :wave:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Man tonight was fun! thanks for the good racing Dave in the main! It was eithers race at anytime!


----------



## nitrojeff

super fun! however, I never got my mini T money back. Don't forget. 
gabe you still have my ext cord. 
see you next race day


----------



## rayhuang

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Ray,
> Don't you even say Hi to an old arch-nemesis????? :wave:



HI Arch nemesis!!! 

I am bummed no on got to see the insane speed run at end of night with my 6-cell 1/10th pan car on a 7x1 motor. IT was off the hook till the cap unsoldered halfway and it made it run kind of weird so I parked it. But it was truly as fast as everyone said they are!! What an eye opener.

Thanks to Buddy and Wise for some great runs to TQ!!! It was fun to be almost as fast as you guys for a change!!! MAANNNN!!! I was so close to that 5:07!!! I'm gonna go cry now.... 

Ray


----------



## ccm399

Ray, you looked real good in your last quailifier . Come to think of it you looked good in all your runs. 

I was fairly happy with my performance, I need to concentrate more on clean lines but not bad for the second time running the car after 1 1/2 years off. I think I could go a fast 22 or a slow 23 with a little more practice. 

I thougth I heard talk of changing the track layout for next week. Is that right? 

I can't wait for weekend racing!!! 

Later,

Chris


----------



## chicky03

Hey Chris,

You ran awesome last night!!! Glad to have you back.

There will be one more practice and one race night left then we will change the track. The new layout will be up so we have one practice day before the first sunday race.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

Chris-yeah-you were rockin. Its gonna be fun when your in the mix with Buddy, Wise, Herrmann and Goetz!!! And yes-I am naming the board at the end of the Snake the Chris Music memorial board.


The track stays the same for the 23rd practice and the 30th race. Then right after the race-we tear the track down, vacuum, etc. and there will be a new layout for September 6th.


----------



## Mike Peterson

I would like to personaly thank Mr. Blystone for throwing his main away so I could get the win.....Just a little hint for 2 weeks from now.....Throw in Jimmy and Goetz and the times we all ran last night don't cut it......Early predictions....Jimmy runs a 12.5 or maybe a 12.4 lap....Goetz TQ's with a 23 5:01......Remember to step it up next tuesday in pratice....were going to need it in 2 weeks!
BTW: I will win the points series in stock sedan this fall....just to let everyone know....
Thank you,
Zander Porkhouse


----------



## insaneriders

*Yard Sale*

Hey used cars for sale.

I thought I,d bring this by the gate Tues to give yall a shot before it hits EBAY.

T3 Truck
TC3 Car
18T mini truck
JR XS3 Radio

They all run, I'll leave em in one piece, unless you want to part it out into a rolling chasis.

Just got a twelve scale, gotta make room.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

man...If I didnt just by the Spektrum-Id be all over that 18t.

let em know if you have any 12th scale questions... What kind did you buy?


----------



## nitrojeff

gabe let's talk TC3.call me


----------



## whynot

Hey Ray, I have a airtronics servo in my 12 scale and it has alot of slop back and forth,Is this common if not can it be fixed.And if I should buy a new servo what servo are you guys running in your 12 scales.If anyone has a used team red Tfource forsale let me know. thanks
mike


----------



## ccm399

Paul and Ray, 

Thanks for the kind words. It was good to be back, I hope I can learn to calm down and drive a smoother line. Glad to be back!!! 

I hope to be able to make tuesdays practice. This time I might have to put my PT in the car so I can get some lap times. 
I know I am losing most of my time through the snake but it seemed the fast guys could take a tighter line in the sweeper and still make the turn as it tightens up at the end. 

Wayne had a couple pointers for me after seeing my car on the track with the A-main level cars/drivers. 

Until next time,

Chris


----------



## losidude44857

Wise, your fast laps do not cut it, but i think mine is right up there:tongue: And i am very disapointed in my performance on Tuesday. I think me and Chris own the last turn before the straight. I threw away a main with that corner...
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

whynot said:


> Hey Ray, I have a airtronics servo in my 12 scale and it has alot of slop back and forth,Is this common if not can it be fixed.And if I should buy a new servo what servo are you guys running in your 12 scales.If anyone has a used team red Tfource forsale let me know. thanks
> mike


 JR3550 or KO949 digital. Theres also a sweet Futaba one-but I forget the number-Chicky will know. Call Bells and whistles or Strongsville Hobbytown. Both supporters of the Gate!!

I dont know if your Airtroincs can be fixed or not-sorry.

Ray


----------



## Eric.o

whynot said:


> Hey Ray, I have a airtronics servo in my 12 scale and it has alot of slop back and forth,Is this common if not can it be fixed.And if I should buy a new servo what servo are you guys running in your 12 scales.If anyone has a used team red Tfource forsale let me know. thanks
> mike


i bet your gears are worn, that would explane the slop


----------



## Greg Anthony

whynot said:


> Hey Ray, I have a airtronics servo in my 12 scale and it has alot of slop back and forth,Is this common if not can it be fixed.And if I should buy a new servo what servo are you guys running in your 12 scales.If anyone has a used team red Tfource forsale let me know. thanks
> mike


Mike, e-mail me, [email protected]

I have one with a JR servo in it already that is for sale

Greg


----------



## Fred B

whynot said:


> Hey Ray, I have a airtronics servo in my 12 scale and it has alot of slop back and forth,Is this common if not can it be fixed.And if I should buy a new servo what servo are you guys running in your 12 scales.If anyone has a used team red Tfource forsale let me know. thanks
> mike


The only two servos to run are the Futaba (9602 or whatever it is now) or the KO.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Buddy does it smell bad where your head is?????Kind of like poop huh?????? 2 weeks from now will be no diffrent except I will TQ and win....


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Peterson said:


> Buddy does it smell bad where your head is?????Kind of like poop huh?????? 2 weeks from now will be no diffrent except I will TQ and win....


ONLY because I will be running 12th scale in two weeks boys!! I had TQ in the bag, but I had it in a T-bag-get it?? :lol:


----------



## Mike Peterson

Well,well,well......perhaps you should take another shot at the snake!


----------



## whynot

Thank you for all the reply's .I really appreaciate it.Greg I will email you thanks again .

mike


----------



## russo11218

just curiuos does the hobby shop there have a jrx-s for in stock and for sale? or do they order them i was woundering cuz i would like tto get one ........how much they selling for hobbt town has them for like 358 . just looking for the better price you know how that goes .........i ready for carpet i am done playing in the dirt ha ha


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Peterson said:


> Well,well,well......perhaps you should take another shot at the snake!


tempting!! Very tempting!! But alas-the RDX is need of parts I do not posses nor wish to order right now. Its 12th scale time. But I will say this. I added arm sweep which did the car no good. I couldnt take it out Tuesday since I was working on the rear diff all practice and after first heat. Take it back out-drop a tenth or two and I am ready for next Tuesday!!! :0 But-this is all bench racing!!!

Everyone-whos gonna order Personal Transponders soon?

Whos in need of them? I need one or two for myself. An order of 10 makes them almost $20 cheaper each!!! The way mine are wired/heatshriked/tucked under things-its never easy for me to take them from car to car!!


Anyways-if I can get say 4 pre-orders besides mine-I'll hock the other four on the for sale forums. I will need PayPal or credit card payment up front for 4 units-then I'll put in the order with AMB for 10 of them. Cost plus shipping split 10 ways!! Chang did this recently and it worked out for everyone!!

e-mail me asap and my pay pal is [email protected]. Call me at work if you want to use a credit card @ 440-735-0554

Thanks,
Ray


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

russo11218 said:


> just curiuos does the hobby shop there have a jrx-s for in stock and for sale? or do they order them i was woundering cuz i would like tto get one ........how much they selling for hobbt town has them for like 358 . just looking for the better price you know how that goes .........i ready for carpet i am done playing in the dirt ha ha


WOW thats bold dude, thats all I am gonna say! do you not like our store anymore?


----------



## joneser

Ray, I know where there might be 2 personals available....actually 3.  





rayhuang said:


> tempting!! Very tempting!! But alas-the RDX is need of parts I do not posses nor wish to order right now. Its 12th scale time. But I will say this. I added arm sweep which did the car no good. I couldnt take it out Tuesday since I was working on the rear diff all practice and after first heat. Take it back out-drop a tenth or two and I am ready for next Tuesday!!! :0 But-this is all bench racing!!!
> 
> Everyone-whos gonna order Personal Transponders soon?
> 
> Whos in need of them? I need one or two for myself. An order of 10 makes them almost $20 cheaper each!!! The way mine are wired/heatshriked/tucked under things-its never easy for me to take them from car to car!!
> 
> 
> Anyways-if I can get say 4 pre-orders besides mine-I'll hock the other four on the for sale forums. I will need PayPal or credit card payment up front for 4 units-then I'll put in the order with AMB for 10 of them. Cost plus shipping split 10 ways!! Chang did this recently and it worked out for everyone!!
> 
> e-mail me asap and my pay pal is [email protected]. Call me at work if you want to use a credit card @ 440-735-0554
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

JOnes-mine!!!


----------



## joneser

boy are you going to rack up a bill


----------



## Rich Chang

Does your house need a generator? I'm pretty sure Ray has some in a certain warehouse. 

-Rich




joneser said:


> boy are you going to rack up a bill


----------



## David Usnik

Joneser - check your e-mail.


----------



## rayhuang

I'll be unloading some of my 4-cell GP3300 packs super cheap again. See me Tuesday!!

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

*****


----------



## David Usnik

*pictures*

Okay boys and girls, here are some pics of the newly renovated Gate facility. If you haven't been here lately, why? What are you waiting for? There is one more race date for the Summer (August 30th). The layout will be changed between the 30th and September 6th. There will be practice on September 8th, with the first Fall series race on September 11th.


----------



## Greg Anthony

How tall is the rail when your standing on the stand?


----------



## David Usnik

Greg Anthony said:


> How tall is the rail when your standing on the stand?


Greg,

I'm about 6'2" and it comes up to my belt. So it's about 3' tall. Chicky still has a hard time seeing over it.:jest:


----------



## losidude44857

Your belt buckle will just sit on it, trust me
-Buddy


----------



## ccm399

I don't know about that, it hits me at the knees!!!!


----------



## chicky03

David Usnik said:


> Greg,
> 
> I'm about 6'2" and it comes up to my belt. So it's about 3' tall. Chicky still has a hard time seeing over it.:jest:


Ha Ha. Nice. 

I have to use my transmitter box to stand on because if I don't my radio will be in the way since I hold it low.

Paul


----------



## nitrojeff

does anyone have a 1/12 car for sale cheap? I'm only lap traffic, so last years stuff would be just fine for me. I am uncertain which will be my next class. BRP sounds great,but 1/12 will have more players.


----------



## rayhuang

nitrojeff said:


> does anyone have a 1/12 car for sale cheap? I'm only lap traffic, so last years stuff would be just fine for me. I am uncertain which will be my next class. BRP sounds great,but 1/12 will have more players.


Hello Jeff,

I think Mike Wannett has a 12L3 for sale. But dont count out BRP-I thnk we will have 20 to 30 of them come fall. I love 12th-but the BRP cars are no brainer fun. Just charge and go. The 12ths take a lot of TLC to keep going well.

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

price is everything. I'm there to race, maybe I'll get BOTH.If you speak to Mike, please have him contact me. I'll be at the 30th race. 
BTW before you set up your rubber tire car, I think Gabe is selling all his old stuff.(TC3 included, see the "Yard sale" post)
thank you


----------



## rayhuang

nitrojeff said:


> price is everything. I'm there to race, maybe I'll get BOTH.If you speak to Mike, please have him contact me. I'll be at the 30th race.
> BTW before you set up your rubber tire car, I think Gabe is selling all his old stuff.(TC3 included, see the "Yard sale" post)
> thank you



Will do on Mike!! CRAPskies!!! I worked on the rubber tire car all night last night  Its track ready.


----------



## whynot

nitrojeff.

If I buy the t-fource that greg anthony has forsale.I will be selling my sons,It is a t-fource also but a little older. I bought it from jimmy at the beginning of last season.it has the irs pods,big ring diff and a silva shock.I am waiting to see pics of gregs stuff before I sell this.Greg has a couple of 12 scales also,I think an L4 and cefx 12.
mike


----------



## rjvk

Awesome work on the facilities boys...awesome


----------



## nitrojeff

that's greek to me. I'm true novice,but it sounds fast!!! call me at your convenience (216-661-2002) or I'll try to stop by the gate tues.I'm in no hurry. thank you all


----------



## BudBartos

Yes We averaged 20 BRP racers at the HT races last year with a high of 28 entries!!!! During the season 48 different people racer BRP cars.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Stoked about practice on Tuesday. Haven't raced anything since, um............ April, I think. Time to see if the JRXS agrees with my driving, er....style. Might need to borrow some 50 lb front springs tho, unless the hobby shop has em. Hmm, I should have my DCM 7x1 and 8x1 mods by then. 

Am I crazy enough to try em out the first night with a new car? 
Any guesses on how many parts I'll break in one night?


----------



## rayhuang

ERic-I drove a most ridiculousley fast pan car and didnt break-you'll be fine!!


----------



## glitcher

I bet you'll break 2 parts.
The antenna on your radio,and the boards at the end of the straight.
I'll see you at the Champs.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Boys,
Assuming the weather BITES this weekend, do you guys have any type of practice ??? I am dying to get my knife fuzzy!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Boys,
> Assuming the weather BITES this weekend, do you guys have any type of practice ??? I am dying to get my knife fuzzy!!!!! :thumbsup:


You dont need practice!! Sorry closed on the weekends still. Paul and some others are going to Toledo Saturday though.


----------



## darnold

Hey Chicky, Seaball, Wayne Jr. and everyone else. How are things going? Man it's going to be tight with the Roar Regionals a week before the Halloween Classic and the Plex is putting on a "Midwest Champs" Oct. 28-30. I hear you guys have put in for the Nat's?


----------



## Marty Mangione

Jeff,12 scale cars for sale on tech talk as well as ebay. I bought a 12L3 with 7 matched batt packs and tons of parts for 180.00 shipped. I know you can find a great deal on eather of those sites. I purchased mine off tech talk. com.Hope this helps. TEAM short BUS runs MAXAMPS CELLS Marty.


----------



## nitrojeff

thanks marty. if local guys have old stuff getting dusty, I'll start there. if not, then I'll try them


----------



## rayhuang

Everyone-take a moment to read the Strongsville thread!! GReat news!!


----------



## Robertw321

HobbyTown USA's 2005/2006 schedule has been posted in the HobbyTown USA at The Gate thread.


----------



## STONE

That is awesome.......I can't wait to get back into some racing.

Everybody at the Gate has done a great job....the pics look great.

Jennifer and I have been super busy with buying a house and getting everything ready for the wedding Sept 3..... but hey, in two weeks I'll be on a beach in Hawaii.

Keep up the great work guys....

Brian V.


----------



## David Usnik

Pete,

I just bought something that's going to be a little difficult to hide from Debbie. I figure it's going to be pretty tough to jam a Losi LST into my pit box!:devil:


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Pete,
> 
> I just bought something that's going to be a little difficult to hide from Debbie. I figure it's going to be pretty tough to jam a Losi LST into my pit box!:devil:


BASHER!!!! Awesome. Do they make foam tires that big :lol:


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> BASHER!!!! Awesome. Do they make foam tires that big :lol:


Yeah, I've been wanting to try nitro for a while and I figured a LST is a good way to get started. Just something to fool around with at home and at work behind the buildings.


----------



## insaneriders

*How about it*

Controlled practice for Tuesday?

I say practice like you race. On the hour and every fifteen minutes another heat will begin. If you don't want to run with your compadres then you'll have time in between. 

Really wasn't asking, Goetz is on vacation, and the computer needs my love. So I'll rub it down while gets is laying it down in the A main Practice showing the Wiesenhiemer and Buddylee what up.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

Are we going to have another big turnout for practice tomorrow night? 

Ray


----------



## Medved

Sounds like a good idea gabe. Will seen how many turn out.

dan


----------



## whynot

Does the hobby store at the gate have any good 12 scale servos for sale?
mike


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

well, how was practice tonight? was elling ill so I didnt come, Must have been gabes Barbecue! LOl just kidding! it was probably breathing castles noxious fumes all night! Gabe, so How did it end did he pass out?


----------



## Marty Mangione

Pratice was great, ran well learned some new things. Thanks Ray.Gotta get the new rear axel. Goodnite all TSB runs MAXAMPS CELLS


----------



## rayhuang

Marty-I recommend the IRS axle. Make sure you get the clamp on left hub and some extra diff balls and diff rings while your at it. The diff is everything on a 12th scale. IT really is that important. Remember -TIGHT-but the wheels should be very easy to counter-rotate. ONce they start to tighten-up or get a thick sticky feeling-rebuild it. NIFTECH are sweet too, but pricier on the rings and diff assembly.

OH-yeah-you'll have to recenter your axle again. maybe buy some 1/4" axle shims when you order the diff.

Practice was well attnded and some guys really put down some killer runs. Really lets s know how hard we need to work to improve.

Its amazing to me how long i have been doing this and yet I can still take a perfectly awesome performng car (my RDX) and reduce to to a steaming pile of poo in 7-days. I am befuddled!!


----------



## Doorman

Ray......Did you look at Dan Hartman's RDX?

That might be a good starting point.
Was he dialed or what??
What a Great turn out.
Guy's stopped in that didn't even practice.
Dave Morrow drove all the way up just to check things out.

See you guy's next week.
Might run the new "05" Tuesday.

Tracy


----------



## rayhuang

Doorman said:


> Ray......Did you look at Dan Hartman's RDX?


Tracy-yes I did. Its very similar to how I ran my car last week, but his cars wide. I have to take my car apart. I had to have the 4 shock collars very different preload to get chassis to be tweaked, didnt reset speed control after putting in the DSM and I hope to fnd more reasons why on what I felt was a very well driven lap-it was only 13.6 to Dan's 12.7 :lol:


----------



## buddylee503

Ray, i think there was a 12.6 in there too , but yea...my car was wide but only by a mm or two, and i do have to change that, but anyone who owns or owned a RDX knows what kinda work goes into that. 

BTW, the renovated facility is AMAZING, great work to all that helped to make this top notch facility even higher. Hopefully ill be up to race/practice soon, more than likely ill make the friday night races.


----------



## rayhuang

buddylee503 said:


> i do have to change that, but anyone who owns or owned a RDX knows what kinda work goes into that.


 OHHH-trust me-I know!! Thats why I sold the first RDX I had. I can go maybe a 1/2 to 1mm wider front and rear to max out my width. After your runs-I am definately going to take my car apart and do it. I was going to go to Josh's track Friday with just my 12th scale-but after the whoooping you put on us all-I sadly now have to take the RDX too......Darn you Hartman!!!


----------



## McSmooth

Ray, Dan:

How many spacers are you running on the front end now? I usually run 2.5 or 3 mm behind each, and it's still 'legal'. 

Was just wondering how far you can go with it.


----------



## rayhuang

McSmooth said:


> Ray, Dan:
> 
> How many spacers are you running on the front end now? I usually run 2.5 or 3 mm behind each, and it's still 'legal'.
> 
> Was just wondering how far you can go with it.


 I am running narrow hexes and two thick spacers and I am ~~~~188 I imagine.


----------



## McSmooth

OK, I'll have to measure mine. I've run the 3 thick spacers (3 mm) with CS27s and was reallly close to 190. 

With the Parma foams and standard hexes, I run 2.5mm.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Cells by the box.*

Hey freaks,

I'm selling my "Box-O-Practice Cells". $100/10 packs. Buy 'em. Love' em. Do whatcha like wit 'em. So for all of you who asked me if I have enough cells, the answer is yes! And you may too...

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=81944

[email protected]

Danny - Don't ever show your face here again! Hahah. Nice work. I'm not sure how that C/A got into your diffs and hubs. I swear. It must have leaked from the ceiling???


----------



## CypressMidWest

buddylee503 said:


> Ray, i think there was a 12.6 in there too , but yea...my car was wide but only by a mm or two, and i do have to change that, but anyone who owns or owned a RDX knows what kinda work goes into that.
> 
> BTW, the renovated facility is AMAZING, great work to all that helped to make this top notch facility even higher. Hopefully ill be up to race/practice soon, more than likely ill make the friday night races.


 Dan Hartman, you're my heeeroooooo.

Man I wish I lived closer to the Gate.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey Guys,
First off the place looks great! The pictures that where posted looks sweet. The track layout, WOW. Marty was telling me today that it is a blast to run on. 

I just finshing put my 12th scale together, and I will be able to make it this next Tuesday. Man I can't wait. I can only see great things in store for the Gate. 

See you guys Tuesday,
Jerry

*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## nitrojeff

look out boys. someone let a freak into 1/12. THANK YOU!! what brushes and springs should I run on the motor?


----------



## rayhuang

nitrojeff. Green and green spring with a f-brush or the parma RPM brush. Might try a slot in the middle of the brush. If not overgeared-motor shold last 6 to 8 runs without a rebuild and possiby more. I ran the Parma RPM brush last night. I was undergeared by 3 or 4 teeth by accident and car was still fast.


----------



## nitrojeff

cool thanx.


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> nitrojeff. Green and green spring with a f-brush or the parma RPM brush. Might try a slot in the middle of the brush. If not overgeared-motor shold last 6 to 8 runs without a rebuild and possiby more. I ran the Parma RPM brush last night. I was undergeared by 3 or 4 teeth by accident and car was still fast.


Ray,

What's the Parma RPM brush?


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Ray,
> 
> What's the Parma RPM brush?


 well-its small-copper colored and has a cute little silver shunt coming out of it that looks like a little tail. BUt seriousely-its one of Parma PSE's own line of stock brushes. They also have Torque brushes, which I have, but have not tried. As with any Parma product cooked up by Paul or Bean-its good and it will make you faster.

Does Parma need to hire me to do there marketing????


----------



## BudBartos

WoW Paul told Me he was using 4499 trinity???? Last time we raced. So thats why He was sooooo fast on the straight


----------



## nitrojeff

f brush? is there a number?


----------



## Brian Rice

nitrojeff said:


> f brush? is there a number?


There is no number. It's produced by Finishline and it has a copper/orangish color shunt. I believe there is an "F" stamped into the back side of the brush as well.


----------



## rayhuang

Prep those 12th scale this weekend. Lets get 20+ 12th scales Tuesday!!! I know we can do it!!

rice
bean
ray
ray
pete
dan
marty
jeff
gabe
jerry
dave
david
bud
wayne
tony
tony
mike
michael
mikey
jay
tracy
aaron
zach

Come-on lets Tighten It Up!!!!!

Ray


----------



## BudBartos

We have those F brushes PN 7169 !!


----------



## nitrojeff

BudBartos said:


> We have those F brushes PN 7169 !!


 how/where do I get them?


----------



## LordBaer

Ray, 
I'm going to see if I can get my 12th in order, with batteries charged, so I can play with the rest of you on Tuesday!


----------



## rayhuang

LordBaer said:


> Ray,
> I'm going to see if I can get my 12th in order, with batteries charged, so I can play with the rest of you on Tuesday!



:thumbsup: I got a pack built for a Rev3/4. Ask Pete if its fast!! YOu are more than wlecome to run it Tuesday night. Better remond me MOnday night.


----------



## whynot

I need to get my t-fource ready.Where can I get a servo for it.Should I glue it to the chassie or use the mounts.
mike


----------



## whynot

Can someone post what motor,setup and car set up they are running for 12 scale.thanks
mike


----------



## rayhuang

whynot said:


> I need to get my t-fource ready.Where can I get a servo for it.Should I glue it to the chassie or use the mounts.
> mike


TO get it on the track quicker-you can just mount it up for now and later well flat mount it. Tracy and i tested it up and down and I think down was faster. but up is fine for now. 

Motor-roar stock or monster, tow green springs, slot in the middle and a parma RPM or f-brush.

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

slot in the middle?is that with rotation or against rotation? and how wide is the slot or what is used to cut the slot?


----------



## rayhuang

nitrojeff said:


> slot in the middle?is that with rotation or against rotation? and how wide is the slot or what is used to cut the slot?


Vertical I think is the term-perpindicular to rotation. Slots can be made easily with a single cut-off wheel and dremel(the thin easy to break ones-not the reenforced ones). 

Ray


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Just mounted a new body tonight.A little paint and im ready to go.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Ill be there tuesday with my 12th too, will be the last night for me for a while, they just stuck me on nights BLAH!!!


----------



## Medved

*Hubba Bubba*



whynot said:


> I need to get my t-fource ready.Where can I get a servo for it.Should I glue it to the chassie or use the mounts.
> mike


I just use chewing gum!


----------



## Medved

*1/12 Huge turn out*

I will be comming right from Columbus, so please sign me up if I am not there. Sounds like there is going to be a excellent turn out.


----------



## Doorman

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Ill be there tuesday with my 12th too, will be the last night for me for a while, they just stuck me on nights BLAH!!!


Jay...What will your days off be? Are they in the week.
I have the same story, but it looks like I will be able to get some track time in on Wednesday's!

Ray...I do believe you are right about the servo mounted flat on the chassis.
The car sure responds better to steering imputs.

Joneser...Are you going to race? We haven't got to see much of you as of late.
No problems I hope!

See you Tuesday.
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Doorman said:


> Jay...What will your days off be? Are they in the week.
> I have the same story, but it looks like I will be able to get some track time in on Wednesday's!
> 
> Ray...I do believe you are right about the servo mounted flat on the chassis.
> The car sure responds better to steering imputs.
> 
> Joneser...Are you going to race? We haven't got to see much of you as of late.
> No problems I hope!
> 
> See you Tuesday.
> Tracy


Days off mon, tue, wed, from the airport but i work wed at hobby town.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Has anyone run the new 3800's yet in 1/12th scale????? And how are they???


----------



## David Usnik

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Has anyone run the new 3800's yet in 1/12th scale????? And how are they???


One word: AWESOME! The 3800s have strong, consistant power all the way through the run. There is no drop off like the 3600s used to have. Naturally with the longer run time offered by the 3800s, you will stay in the meatier part of the voltage curve for a longer period of time. Yes, they they are slightly bigger in diameter and weight just a tad more, but nothing I think you'll notice. The performance increase far out weighs the weight increase.


----------



## nitrojeff

does anyone have a comm lathe for sale?


----------



## russo11218

well guy's i just got done building my jrx-s and all in all it went pretty well ........but there is always a but ha ha i have few questions like what kinda servo saver do you guy's run in there ? the one i have seems to take all the ajustment from the motor like it is to big.i also noticed that the servo linkage is like a one piece deal do you think it would be a good idea to swap it out and try to make it ajustable ?also i stuck a stick of gp 3300 in there and i noticed it is pretty tight clearence in between the belts(rear
) and the cells so how would i run the battery bars so i could solder my esc wires to it ? hopefully i can get some help with stuff i have no clue this is so diffrent from my graphite plus ........but thanks ahead of time robert


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey Medved. I tried to send you a PM but your box was full I think.


----------



## Medved

uspancarchamps said:


> Hey Medved. I tried to send you a PM but your box was full I think.


try [email protected]

dan medved


----------



## uspancarchamps

email sent


----------



## losidude44857

Breaking news: Chris Goetz LAYS IT DOWN in Toledo on Josh Cyrul, Andrew Ellis, Brad Johnson, Jimmy Hermanski and other top notch drivers. Yes thats right, Chris Goetz is AWESOME. Nice job!
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

How did EA,Wise and you do? How about Paul and Bean in Modified?


----------



## rayhuang

ooops-sorry forgot Jimmy made the trip too. Spill the beans.......


----------



## losidude44857

Paul broke in the main, but qualified 2nd behind Cyrul by only 4 seconds. I had a run going that would have put me in the A, and then i piped it,awesome me. I took 2nd in the B. Bean broke in the main. Jimmy had a rough start this weekend but finally threw something together and qualified 5th in the A. Wise qualified for the B and broke, but his car was fast. EA aslso had a rough start by breaking A arms in the first 3 rounds, but got it together and threw his land missle into the 7th and last spot in the A...
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

NIce write-up!! Thanks and congrats to Jimmy, Goetz and EA on putting it in th 7-car a-Main!!!


----------



## 1fastguy1

good job Goetz, had fun racing with you guys this weekend, sorry I had to skip out early 6 hour drive is nothing to look foward to.
see you guys in Vegas.
Mo
by the way I like the way you set up the classic, I can still work a little on friday and make it in time for some practice...awesome.


----------



## LordBaer

Well, it looks like I can't make it on Tuesday's 12th scale war after all. My cable modem crapped out and I have to wait for them to come on Tuesday to give me a new one. I guess I'll see you guys later,
Joe


----------



## rayhuang

LordBaer said:


> Well, it looks like I can't make it on Tuesday's 12th scale war after all. My cable modem crapped out and I have to wait for them to come on Tuesday to give me a new one. I guess I'll see you guys later,
> Joe


 Thats a bummer dude!! Its gonna be fun!!

Lets not forget thats theres still honor on the line in stock touring!!! Dan Hartman showed up last week and showed us whats possible in sedan. Which one of us has the belt buckle required to go 24 laps????

Its gonna be such a good shootout-I am going to 'gulp' run two classes tomorrow night. Anyone wanna help me marshall?? :lol:

*Last night to tame the Snake!! Be there!!! Cause after tonights-its just bench racing, shoulda, coulda and wouldas*


----------



## losidude44857

I dont think i will be taming any snakes...
-Buddy


----------



## Marty Mangione

Who Else Can`t Wait Till 5pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna Jump Out Of My Skin. Lets Race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tsb Maxamps


----------



## Marty Mangione

Well it`s over, the snake is gone. 12th scale is mad,There was some great racing tonite.I won the doughnuts thank you Jerry. Choc ice rings maple ice rings some apple and spice. A nice assort will do. Can`t wait to see the new track wed sept 7th. Thanks to all at the gate and have a good nite all. Marty tsb Maxamps cells.


----------



## rayhuang

Big thanks to Chris Goetz for a race well run and announced. Great job to Wayne on the ever so close TQ and Rice on winning the 12th stock A-Main and MIke Wise for his 2 ot of 3 wins on the snake in stock touring.

I got to say the JRXs was awesome tonight-a push in the main-but easy to drive. Is it faster than my RDX which I had on a 5:07 pace last race???-I think so-with some more turn in. Thanks Paul for the help. And my 12th was just awesome. Wow-I love that car!!

It was grea to see RayAdams qualified solidly in 4th in the A-Main and bringing ti home in third!!! YOu were so fast!! Congrats!!

Ray


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

I had a great time last night.My car felt really good.I only hope I can keep it up.Good job goes to Chris for his announcing. 

Till next week - cya


----------



## David Usnik

I can't say that I'm going to miss the snake.


----------



## Brian Rice

rayhuang said:


> Great job to Wayne on the ever so close TQ and Rice on winning the 12th stock A-Main


Thanks Ray! It was a fun night... Thanks to a little help from Team Chicky! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Rice-I think if we keep practicing together and doing all the testing back and forth like we have-it should be a good winter. Not to sure about the traction roll late in the race though-that was a big HuuuHHHH??


----------



## ccm399

Last night was a lot of fun. 

Mr. Goetz did a nice job running/calling the races. Hopefully sooner or later I will be able to calm down and put some good runs together. The car is starting to work better I have pretty good power so now it's all up to me!!! I was able to put together a string of mid 13's in the main with a fast lap of 13.35 which isn't to bad I guess. 

So the next practice is on Wednesday the 7th is that right?

Untill next time.

Chris


----------



## MAD1

Thanks to all that didn't kill me for getting in their way last nite.


I had a great time and really enjoyed myself. shocked at how fast these things can really go! Got a ways to go to be respectable. 

Ray...did you post something about shocks for the gate. I know alot depends on the driver (?), but I would like to get rid of the loose ( back end coming around?). Then I'll worry about getting power.

Thanks again..it was good seeing some familiar faces as well as meeting some new ones. Be back soon.

Mitch


----------



## rayhuang

Mitch-its best if Paul looks at your car. I can too if hes not around. See you on Wednesday? For now my rear shocks have 40 wt Losi oil and #57 pistons. INto third hole on tower, 25 lb spring. I am running 2 degree rear toe in blaock low roll position and 1/2 degree OS hubs. Cool? Car can take more rear toe in than other cars and still carry corner speed. Weird-eh?

also-if your worried about building the packs-you can solder them into a side by side pack and I'll solder on the battery bars for the esc wires to fit in the car. I have done it so many times its a no brainer NOW. Just bring me a bunch of unbent battery bars. But it was hell the first night soldering up packs and almost setting my car on fire when both pos and neg bars hit the chassis and bulkhead and the tray was already screwed on YIKESSS!!!


----------



## chicky03

Mitch,


Here is a good setup for the Gate. I can help you wednesday if you come to practice.

www.parmapse.com/jrx.jpg

Paul


----------



## MAD1

Thanks guys,

Looks like I should show up on Wednesday for some practice. I really need it anyhow.

Mitch


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Looks like I should show up on Wednesday for some practice. I really need it anyhow.
> 
> Mitch


 Mitch-we all do!!! We ALL do!!! 

Ray


----------



## ccm399

What time do the doors open Wednesday??? 6:00? Count me in, well so far anyway. Can't wait to race again.

Chris.


----------



## Brian Rice

There should be someone there to open up around 5:30 on Wednesdays.


----------



## losidude44857

I wont be there, for a while


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Lord knows I need practice, especially if I'm gong to keep up with that Ray Huang guy. He is SO fast, he makes the rest of the masters look geriatric.


----------



## rayhuang

Your so full of "it" :lol:


----------



## sg1

Just a thought... If the champs has a 19t class... why not the holloween race? I could use some practice


----------



## Marty Mangione

Cant wait to see the new track, See ya wed Marty TSB MAXAMPS CELLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaWrench

WAYNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey

sounds good to me. we need the practice too. 
anything new with you lately??? not much here, finally gettin out of the house Saturday........goin to Halo and trying to drive a taxi cab. 
still waiting for a chassis for the little car..............Mini's not too happy.
and please e mail me your phone number....... I have lost it again......

Thanks

Ray:

I'll call you Monday. have some q's about you Losi........... Never quess who I've been talking too........
youre in DEEP trouble now son.

Thanks


----------



## insaneriders

*Da Glitch!*

Found it, and my motor builder just got fired. Anyone know of a reputable builder for 12th scale. We're gonna need a full blown sponsorship in order to take the championship. Batteries and tires twice a month, and motors monthly. One new body per race day. This is the way were gonna do it. 

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Stealth_RT

Wow, the regular schedule for racing is only a week away. Hope the new speedo shows up in time


----------



## Marty Mangione

Chris & Mike do you guys need help with the new track???


----------



## rayhuang

Marty Mangione said:


> Chris & Mike do you guys need help with the new track???


Paul, Mike and Jimmy laid it down Thursday. Its gonna be Totally different than anything else youve run on. Its supposed to be very technical with a lot of slow sections. Great training for 12th scale.

Ray


----------



## whynot

sswwweeeettttttness


----------



## Stealth_RT

Gonna suck for mod TC tho.


----------



## rayhuang

Eric-nahhhh-its called throttle control!! :lol:

I'll run mod with ya soon if you like. That way we can get in Chicky and Blacktocks way together!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hey GUYS It`s time someone stood up and made a challenge to all the 12th scale and touring car drivers for the victims of Katrina. Team short Bus has gotten together a donation of 150.00 And we are asking to give what you can. I waste a lot of cash on this hobby, we all do, lets put some of that money to better use. There go I but for the grace of god. PLEASE Give what you can. TSB


----------



## David Usnik

*Meeting*

Are we having the club meeting tomorrow night?


----------



## losidude44857

Ray- someone else special is coming for TC mod.....who could it be?
-Buddy


----------



## chicky03

David Usnik said:


> Are we having the club meeting tomorrow night?


Yes the meeting is tonight 6:00.

Paul


----------



## onefastdude

......


----------



## onefastdude

I am hearing a rumor that there may be some celebraties their this weekend!!!!! Anybody like to comment on this?


----------



## losidude44857

Yes, some guy named Todd Hodge will be here, as well as someone who i guess is supposbly fast...a Mike Blackstock?
-Buddy


----------



## Mike Peterson

The "Snake Charmer" Will be "IN THE BUILDING" As "They" say................
Where or where has my little "buddy" been.....where oh where can he be???????


----------



## rayhuang

Sorry-cannot make the meeting tonight. Mandatory meeting at Pre-school for all parents. I did want to go though.

Ray


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey Guys,
I know that I am a little late with this, but had a great time last Tuesday. The place looked GREAT. Good Job to all that worked on the place. I can't wait to start racing on Sundays with you guys!

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## losidude44857

I dont know if i will be there, my glasses got stepped on today, and i cant see at all. 
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

losidude44857 said:


> I dont know if i will be there, my glasses got stepped on today, and i cant see at all.
> -Buddy


 
Then I guess ya better lay low cause there's an F6 comming through!


----------



## onefastdude

What's the schedule for this weekend, including Saturday ............ and Sunday of course?


----------



## MAD1

Hey Jeff,

You going to show up at practice tonight? I have to run all over the place today, but plan on getting there somewhere around 6.


----------



## chicky03

onefastdude said:


> What's the schedule for this weekend, including Saturday ............ and Sunday of course?


We will be open Sunday at 8:00am. Racing starts at 11:00. We are closed Saturday.

Paul


----------



## chicky03

Hey Guys,



The membership for NORCAR has been decided.



The cost is $50 per year and what that includes is:



1)15% off parts from Bells and Whistles

2)Vote for new officers in November

3)Come to meetings and voice opinions

4)see financials for the bank account


The Current Officers are:

President-Mike Wise

Vice President-Pete Medved

Secretary-Paul Ciccarello

Treasurer-Chris Goetz

You can sign up tonight or at the race on Sunday.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## onefastdude

Thanks


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey guys figured I would put it up here first. My Xray T1 FK04 is up for grabs, It has the XRC chassis(thicker and staggered or rear battery placement) thick top deck, carpet front shock tower and stock one, Rubberneck bumper, spring steel front wheel hubs(stock aluminum in the rear) Ran excellent and is totally set up to run tight the way it is. This was jonsers old car which I bought at the beginning of last season and ran it almost all season, Due to a work schedule change I will not be able to race this year, and if I can at all I will concentrate on my 12th scale. Email me for price and picks! It will be going up on ebay in a few days if no one local wants it! this is just the rolling chassis and body and what extra parts I have (arms, carriers, belt, screws ect ect ) [email protected]


----------



## nitrojeff

Well, I got my Hakko 936. Super Cool !!! Is there a certain temp I should set it at for motor and battery wires? 
I do appreciate all the help!

Jeff


----------



## MAD1

Missed you at the practice Jeff. didn't mess with your pit set-up too much.

If you had been there you would have really seen something. Ran about 3 laps at putt-putt speed. Rear diff is not right, broke my wheel on my transmitter, and burnt the [email protected]!t out off my fingers with my solder iron.

Who was saying a good day of racing beats .....whatever!!!

Back to the drawing board. 

Did want to thanks Ray and Paul for the advice. You might have been better off saying ...pick another hobby, but I think you guys were being kind.

Won't be there Sunday, got to finish the parking lot thing. I will be back next Wed. Provided I can get a replacement steering wheel for my transmitter.


----------



## nitrojeff

the schedule says practice is thursday the 8th and the 15th.?. I too am conflicted for the next three sundays.


----------



## MAD1

I need to pick up a replacement steering wheel for my JR or I'm out this Sunday no matter what....I shouldn't have given up my Brown's tickets


----------



## rayhuang

NO problem. I too had my share of problems tonight MAD1-I broke a rear belt on my JRXS-then during what I hoped was going ot be a killer run-my rear diff blew out on the RDX-night over. I was too tired to fix it and run again.

I am very happy to see so many Gaters stepping it up and running so well. I wish i could have spent more time helping in any way-but I had so many f my own issues tonight 

Ray


----------



## onefastdude

nitrojeff set your Hakko at 400 degrees for soldering batteries and motors, then turn down when not using.

MAD1 what type JR radio do you have? I can bring a spare wheel that you can use. Let me know which JR that you have.


----------



## MAD1

JR XS3Pro. Has that Momo wheel on it. After I broke it and got it off, I was surprised to see how crappy this little piece of plastic is. I can't believe it didn't break sooner.


----------



## onefastdude

If you would like I can bring my JR XS3Pro and you may use it for the day. That way you can still race and order the wheel for your radio.


----------



## onefastdude

Please let the consumer know that he can order it the XS3 PRO steering wheel from our consumer sales division using part # JRR61542. If there is a problem ordering the wheel, have whom ever he is ordering it from contact the service manager Dave as he provided me with this information.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Man, what a nice guy!

Wish I could Join you guys this weekend but my son's 5th birthday party is Sunday. Then next Sunday I have another birthday party to attend. After that it's time to get serious about this racing stuff.


----------



## onefastdude

Bring him with and let him drive your car!!!!!! That would be an awesome birthday present........even for me.


----------



## nitrojeff

so what is the actual schedule? and what day is it? I must be missing a page on my calander.


----------



## Brian Rice

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/schedule.html


----------



## insaneriders

*Hey Ray*

Mr. Huang,
Found the cause of left turn problem, hinge pin on right side was sticky. Now you can run 11.6 with it. No luck with the glitch.

Later, 
Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

insaneriders said:


> Mr. Huang,
> Found the cause of left turn problem, hinge pin on right side was sticky. Now you can run 11.6 with it. No luck with the glitch.
> 
> Later,
> Gabe


Gabe-you did a good job on your car. It has great potential. So lay it down Sunday!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Thank you. That is different than the schedule posted on thread #1969.


----------



## rayhuang

Gabe-might want to solder a Novak Super Schottky Diode on your esc across the motor tabs or wherever works. I know some esc;s say they dont need them-but almost all esc's can benefit from them.


----------



## MAD1

Thnak you very much for the offer on the loan on the JR, but I got a beefy replacement and I should be fine. Now I got some Bling!


----------



## rayhuang

First Sunday Race this weekend!!! Be there. Its a start to a great Fall Season.

Also-remember the winner of the Fall Points Series in stock sedan and stock 12th scale will win a one year Sponsorship from EA Motorsports. 

Also-if your looking for new motors and cells-theres a lot of great choices including EA tuned motors and EA IB3800 batteries. I will talk to Damon as Eric Anderson wants as many sales to go through Bells and Whistles as he can.

Ray


----------



## onefastdude

Are you going to make it this weekend Ray?


----------



## rayhuang

Yes!!!! I want to run stock sedan bad-but might not have any tires-unless I run Purps and plaids. I'll fnd out soon. 12th stock for sure.

Bring up your 12th if its been collecting dust!!

Ray


----------



## onefastdude

No 1/12 scale for me!!!!! You guys are toooo fast for this old man.


----------



## rayhuang

Whatever!! GOnna be a good race no matter what-its an awesome layout. Its got 180's, its got deep chicanes, its got S's, dbl apex turn, its even got a 1/8th Toledo style dog-leg!!!

Ray


----------



## Brian Rice

Dan... I see you lurking.

You coming this weekend?


----------



## rayhuang

Rice-I found ONE set of 2.19" tires so I might attempt stock sedan tomorrow. Again-still planning 12th scale.

With some Proffesional drivers coming tomorrow-it should be a blast of a day.


----------



## losidude44857

Dont feel bad Ray, all i got is one set of 2.20's for the race day. 
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

For those who missed tha action today-it was truly hot and heavy!!! There was sme great racing in all classes (12th, stock and mod sedan).

Stock 12th saw Wayne TQ easily over the field. At the tone of the Main he took off and laid down a 11.06 first lap and backed it with a 11.000 and that was that. The race was for 2nd. Dan Bailes and I had a good race. I traction rolled three times in the Main-misreading the level of grip and that allowed Dana to take second.

Stock sedan was amazing to watch. PUlfer setting the early TQ and Jim Herrmann setting a fast TQ in the third round. In the Main-it was all about PUlfer as Mo had problem on the first lap allowing Jimmy and Mike to pull away. Rounding out the top three was Rice. Jim tapped out the lead to Mike and Mike sealed the deal. Runing fast and ultra clean all day.

Mod sedan was the Paul Ciccarello show. Besting Ray Darroch, Doseck and Eli for top spot. The Mai nsaw some contact between Ray and Paul-letting Paul pull away for an easy win.

All in all a good day. Lots of action and some great dsisplays of raw speed.

Ray


----------



## ccm399

Nice Recap Ray. 

Hey Ray, you had a couple good battles today!!! You and Mike were going at it for most of the sedan main. 

It was a fun day at the gate to say the least.

Until next time,

Chris


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks Chris-I see you nailed a 11.6 in the Main-thats too fast!!

I had great battles all day-with my equipment, other competitors, the track and my nerves. IT was a great day for me-it really was as stupid as that sounds. NOw-I just need to run one class!!


----------



## Medved

*Points*

Thanks for posting to JLap so quickly.


----------



## onefastdude

Had a great time seeing everyone again. My performance was also stellar. LOL The track had some mad bite and the layout was definitly a driving layout. I think I may have to order a new spring for my radio steering wheel. See you all soon again.


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> Thanks for posting to JLap so quickly.


Pete - get off the computer and go look for my springs!


----------



## David Usnik

Champs entry form is in the mail! Man, I can't wait for November.


----------



## rayhuang

I havent even sent in my Halloween Classic entry form yet!! Jeez-can I borrow some money?? :lol:


----------



## onefastdude

C'mon Ray............................there were entry forms at the race directors table yesterday. You probably didn't see them because you were too busy thrashing and winning!


----------



## rayhuang

onefastdude said:


> C'mon Ray............................there were entry forms at the race directors table yesterday. You probably didn't see them because you were too busy thrashing and winning!


 NO MORE THRASHING!!! Good grief-I had a headache after yesterday. btw-Excedrin Tension Headache pills- DIALED!!! Ha!!


----------



## buddylee503

Hey guys, great day of racing yesturday...I was wondering if anyone knew Mike Pulfers Email address or anything so i can get in contact with him?


----------



## MAD1

Ray or Paul (or somebody that knows this JRX-S thing)

I pulled the diff out and wanted to take it apart to see what was going on in there. I can't get the screw out that holds the outdrive on (pulley side). It keeps turning, but it won't back out. 

I put the thing back in anyway to see if I did anything while turning the screw. I didn't seem to hear that chatter coming out, but the rear pulley is loose (you can wiggle it side to side)

Am I nuts or do I need to get another diff? I thought it would disassemble by reversing the assembly instruction. Am I missing something?

Wanted to get the thing going for some practice wed. nite.

Mitch


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1-ok I am a bit lost-the pulley side is also the diff adjusting screw side. You should be able to put a blade screwdriver in the slot to hold the screw head then loosen the short outdrive countercloackwise while also tuggng outwards a bit with the short outdrive to keep tension on the screw till it falls apart in your hand. if it doesnt fall apart-e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## whynot

Well how was racing.who was fast and what kind of lap times are 12 scales getting?


----------



## rayhuang

whynot said:


> Well how was racing.who was fast and what kind of lap times are 12 scales getting?


MIke-here ya go.

Sundays Race Results 

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1-bring the car even if you cannot fix the diff yourself. Either myself or Paul can fix it for you. I have spare outdrives if its broken-which is possible. What time will you be there?


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Damon-if you see this-give Eric Anderson a shout about motors, batteries and his sponsorship of the winner of Stock Sedan and Stock 12th scale this season. He wanst to make sure your in the loop on it all.

Team EA Motorsports phone number: 615-400-3225


----------



## David Usnik

For you 1/12 scale guys, do yourselves a favor and pick up a set of Wayne's Titanium-nitride coated & polished king pins. WOW! These things are the sh**. They really smooth out the front suspension.


----------



## Toxic1

What would be a good rollout starting point for 12th scale stock at the Gate?


----------



## David Usnik

Toxic1 said:


> What would be a good rollout starting point for 12th scale stock at the Gate?


Somewhere between 1.60 - 1.68 depending on motor type.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> For you 1/12 scale guys, do yourselves a favor and pick up a set of Wayne's Titanium-nitride coated & polished king pins. WOW! These things are the sh**. They really smooth out the front suspension.


 Also-ceramic diff balls for an ultra smooth, lightweight differential. Also-ceramic diff balls outlast carbide balls by a very large margin.


----------



## bean's my hero

*Balls*

Ray,

Please bring me some of them balls you speak of. I might take somee tonight 24 of them to be exact. You should know what size!

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Will do Speedy!!! Crap_i am gonna be out of these diff balls before I get to put them in my JRXS  Guess thats a good thing!!!!!!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Hey Ray*

How much do you want for your Balls?

Gabe

BTW I went up to Grand Rapids this past Saturday, got to watch those guys run Stadium Truck indoor carpet. Might draw in some of the Medina crowd.


----------



## Toxic1

Does that Gate have transponders that you can use to get lap times if you don't have a PT?


----------



## Toxic1

David Usnik said:


> Somewhere between 1.60 - 1.68 depending on motor type.


Depending on motor type??


----------



## Brian Rice

Toxic1 said:


> Does that Gate have transponders that you can use to get lap times if you don't have a PT?


Yes there are 20 house transponders available. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brian Rice

Toxic1 said:


> Depending on motor type??


Yes, the most popular choices right now are the ROAR Stock, and the Monster Stock motor.


----------



## Toxic1

Brian Rice-Thanks for the info!!


----------



## MAD1

Hey Ray,

Won't make practice tonight. Stopped at Hobby Town and got parts for the diff. Yep, it was broke...stripped the screw. Thanka agian for the offer, I should be there next week with a car I can run.


----------



## Stealth_RT

After the racing was over Sunday, we found out one of Chicky's secrets for going faster!!!! Paul's special setup secret is to run different springs on the front shocks. He had one 50 lb spring (on the left, i think) and one 60 lb spring on the front of his mod sedan! Tell us Paul, did you do that cuz there's more right turns on the track then left? Or was it to counter the mad torque of your motor?  :lol:


----------



## joneser

Hey guys I have some stuff left from the great sell off. I thought I would put it on the gate forum before it hits eBay







and RCtech. If you are interested in anything just shoot me an email or pm. Everything is in great shape as you are probably aware.

KO 302f 75mhz receiver 60.00 SOLD
KO 302f 75mhz receiver 60.00
Comp. Electronics GFX 300.00
Hudy fully auto tire truer with case, tc and 12th scale arbors 325.00
Integy setup system with case(like the hudy but better) 50.00
Corally aluminum battery case (never used) 30.00
Corally aluminum motor case (never used) 30.00
KO Propo 2363 digital servo with heatsink (very little use) 85.00
KO Propo 2343 digital servo 75.00 SOLD
KO Propo VFS-1 pro speedo and programmer 125.00 SOLD


----------



## rayhuang

Stealth_RT said:


> After the racing was over Sunday, we found out one of Chicky's secrets for going faster!!!! Paul's special setup secret is to run different springs on the front shocks. He had one 50 lb spring (on the left, i think) and one 60 lb spring on the front of his mod sedan! Tell us Paul, did you do that cuz there's more right turns on the track then left? Or was it to counter the mad torque of your motor?  :lol:


Eric,

Your 10.88 is still safe frome me!! Hard as I tried I could only go 10.9-maybe 3 or 4 times tonight. Mostly 11.0 to 11.3 on a clean lap. This track is a tough one for mod-isnt it? But thats what makes it cool.

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray,

We won't say what the new fast lap in stock was....................


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> Ray,
> 
> We won't say what the new fast lap in stock was....................


Yeah-I knew it would happen!!! I am guessing its 10.78??

When I left everyone was lapping in the 11.4 range-including myself. I knew thres no way the tracks 0.3 off from Sunday! It woud be late in the night when you guys would get serious and start laying down the quick laps.


----------



## David Usnik

*points*

Mike/Chris - Can you guys post the points in the results page on the club's website? Considering what's at stake for the Fall series champion, it would be nice to watch it from week to week.


----------



## rayhuang

David-watch out-Jody bought JOnes 12l4 and its already awesome. He looked really good driving it last night.


----------



## McSmooth

Is there going to be an entry list for the Halloween Classic posted on the website within the next 2 weeks?


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> David-watch out-Jody bought JOnes 12l4 and its already awesome. He looked really good driving it last night.


_BRING IT!:devil: _


----------



## onefastdude

I hope so....................I want to check out the competition before I send mine in. I may want to enter novice class.


----------



## Brian Rice

Eli... if you enter the Novice class....... then I think it's time for me to hang it up! :tongue:


----------



## DJohnson

12th scalers - whats your opinion on the Rev.4 and crc 3.2r as compared to the 12L4 in regards to ease of tuning, holding a tweak, durability, etc... Thanks for any info.

Dan


----------



## Brian Rice

Dan, please save yourself alot of time an headache and buy the 12L4 or a T-Fource. There are very few "Link style" cars being run at the Gate right now. You will have a much easier time getting tuning advice with a T-bar car.


----------



## rayhuang

Brian Rice said:


> Dan, please save yourself alot of time an headache and buy the 12L4 or a T-Fource. There are very few "Link style" cars being run at the Gate right now. You will have a much easier time getting tuning advice with a T-bar car.


 HA-what I was typing. What he said.


----------



## Brian Rice

I win!


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-I'll need my 20's back this Sunday I think


----------



## David Usnik

Dudes in the know - Is it absolutely necessary to run the in-line Schottky module on a GT7? I've been running my current GT7 without it for a couple of years with no obvious problems. Now I'm building my second 1/12 scale car and I'm wondering if I can go without it again. Running the wires without it is much cleaner.


----------



## rayhuang

Dave-yes-not using the schottky can lead to brownout on the GT7. I'll show you a way to mount the chottky in your 12th thats no muss-no fuss!! Basically you take the shrink off-CA it upside dwon to the top of the esc and run short jmpers to the circuit board. Done!!

RAy


----------



## russo11218

i was just woundering if anyone could help figure out a really good servo to buy for my jrx-s i have a hitec 5996 digital right now and it seems so slow .i was talking to kelly at least i think that was his name i am not shure and he metion a jr type servo but i don't rember what model ........anyways hopefully you get the idea ray ha ha .....also ray do you think you could email me that roll out chart? [email protected].i was woundering about the classic to kelly(i sure hope i got his name right he was sitting right next to me ) and i where talking about it .Do you think they have a novice class there i know if i where to race with the regular tc guy's i would probally get my butt kicked ..lol anyways i am still intrested though i thinki would be fun to try so what is the format for a big race like that ?i mean what are the qual.like stuff like that. some one give me clue!j/k robert


----------



## losidude44857

Ray, you dont want the 20's, IM me and ill give you what i thought was faster, if i wasnt driving like an ass.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Robert,

I'll e-mail you the rollout chart tomorrow at work-I dont have excell in my home Mac.

As for the Halloween Classic-no sweat-heats will be well sorted and there is a resort.

Ray


----------



## windix60

russo11218

The Servo is a JR 8800 Digital.


----------



## rayhuang

Dave,

Heres an old picture of the GT7 mounted like I described with Schottly on top in a L4.

Ray


----------



## Toxic1

rayhuang said:


> not using the schottky can lead to brownout on the GT7.
> 
> RAy


What is brownout??
Thanks for your time.


----------



## rayhuang

Toxic1 said:


> What is brownout??
> Thanks for your time.


 The ESC-doesnt fail or blow-up-it just doesnt perform at its best anymore.


----------



## Toxic1

rayhuang said:


> The ESC-doesnt fail or blow-up-it just doesnt perform at its best anymore.


Will it help to put it on the ESC even if it has not ever had it??
Thanks for your info Ray.


----------



## rayhuang

Toxic1 said:


> Will it help to put it on the ESC even if it has not ever had it??
> Thanks for your info Ray.


 It cannot hurt. I dont think you'll see the brownout issue as much in 12th stock as you would a sedan or mod sedan. 12th stock is pretty easy on equipment.


----------



## Toxic1

rayhuang said:


> It cannot hurt. I dont think you'll see the brownout issue as much in 12th stock as you would a sedan or mod sedan. 12th stock is pretty easy on equipment.


Ray- I picked this ESC up 2nd hand, and i'm pretty sure it was used in mod oval.
Is that the diode that comes with the battery/motor wires? or is it sold on it's own?

Thanks


----------



## rayhuang

I am assuming your talking about a GT7 right? Yes-its inline with the motor wires and it can also be bought seperately. I use the Novak Schottky on my Corally mms3 esc as well.

Ray


----------



## Toxic1

rayhuang said:


> I am assuming your talking about a GT7 right? Yes-its inline with the motor wires and it can also be bought seperately. I use the Novak Schottky on my Corally mms3 esc as well.
> 
> Ray


Yes it is a GT7 ESC.


----------



## rayhuang

btw-everyone-Local or Otherwise-the grip at the Gate is phenomenal!!! Due to many laps by mod sedans, theres a nice groove. It would be worth everyones while to race Sunday to get a feel for what the grip is like at Vegas, the Champs and the Halloween Classic........

And-no-this doesnt mean that you shouldnt come if your not racing those races. Super high grip is fun to race on!! 

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

Ray - What do you have the jumper wires soldered to? A small opening in the motor wire's jacket or the connection board of the esc?


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Ray - What do you have the jumper wires soldered to? A small opening in the motor wire's jacket or the connection board of the esc?


 Connectng board of the esc. But-use any aything that presents itself!!

Just make sure you test fit any bodies you might want to run to make sure the schottky's under the canopy!! YOu can forget running any sort of open cockpit body with this method.


----------



## David Usnik

What gauge wire did you use?


----------



## rayhuang

4-aught house wiring!!! Just kidding-18 gauge silicone will be more than enough., but if all youve got is 16 or 14-it'll work-just pre bend it before soldering it on.


----------



## losidude44857

Well how did today go?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

It was a small-ish turnout-but great competition. If I may say so-the 12L4 I dialed in for Herrmannski for Vegas was quite quick-even with the wrong tires and very little practice!! 12th went Gerber on 43 laps and everyone else-due to trafic or otherwise ended on 41. IN the Main--Wayne dropped out-but Dana Bailes went 42 as did Michael "rays arch nemises" Thomas, coming home 2nd. Stocks sedan saw Chris obliterate Wise and I. He being the only one on 27 and Wise and I ever so close with 26 5:01 and 5:02 respectively. The Main again saw Chris check out-then Wise and I spent the entire race either next to each other or no more than 4' nose to tail. Near the end-positions were sawapped and swapped back. But-Wise prevailed and we crossed the line within tenths-just as we qualified.

Ray


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

rayhuang said:


> It was a small-ish turnout-but great competition. If I may say so-the 12L4 I dialed in for Herrmannski for Vegas was quite quick-even with the wrong tires and very little practice!! 12th went Gerber on 43 laps and everyone else-due to trafic or otherwise ended on 41. IN the Main--Wayne dropped out-but Dana Bailes went 42 as did Michael "rays arch nemises" Thomas, coming home 2nd. Stocks sedan saw Chris obliterate Wise and I. He being the only one on 27 and Wise and I ever so close with 26 5:01 and 5:02 respectively. The Main again saw Chris check out-then Wise and I spent the entire race either next to each other or no more than 4' nose to tail. Near the end-positions were sawapped and swapped back. But-Wise prevailed and we crossed the line within tenths-just as we qualified.
> 
> Ray


THATwas F'in fun


----------



## ccm399

The racing at the gate was a blast!!! 

They run a real nice program, the schedule gets posted before the racing starts and they stick to it. Great job!!! It is so nice KNOWING when to put your batteries on chrage rather than having to guess.

Until next week.

Chris


----------



## rayhuang

Rico-I SO wanted to be in the battle for 12th scale. 12th scale was definately where it was at yesterday. You, Dana, Pete, Herrmann and Wayne all trying for those 43 and 42 lap runs. And once again-who was in the A-Main?? A-main Ray Adams!! Dave Usnik also get s big shout out for a B-main battle and win against Ron Mick.

But-the sad truth is-my sedan driving is sadly lacking-so there is where the focus must remain. Though I wont miss too many Sunday 12th scale races-you guys cannot have all the fun without me.


----------



## David Usnik

Definitely, yesterdays racing was a blast! I can't remember the last time that I was in such a competitive qualifying battle. Me and Ron Mick shadowed each other all day long, trading fast laps back and forth in the first two qualifiers. I printed out the lap times from JLap last night to really look at them closely. In the second qualifier for about 10-11 lap period, the computer showed me and Ron alternating first place with every lap. The amount of time that separated me and Ron was 2.5 seconds combined for the first two qualifiers! What made it even more fun for us was that we both knew we had to chase down Ray Adams to make it in the A-main. In the end, the qualifying was this close: 

Ray Adams 40 8:06.037 A-main
Ron Mick 40 8:07.722 B-main TQ
David Usnik 40 8:08.885 B-main

It's days like these that make me not care if I make the A-main or not.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Brian Rice said:


> Dan, please save yourself alot of time an headache and buy the 12L4 or a T-Fource. There are very few "Link style" cars being run at the Gate right now. You will have a much easier time getting tuning advice with a T-bar car.


 Sissies, Nobody ever wants to be different. You know alot of people listen to Pop music, that doesn't mean it doesn't suck!! try a Rev. 4 or a Knife, there are plenty of people on-line that can help you with set-up, and on a more positive note, you'll never break a T-bar!!! Ray and Brian have just forgotten what it's like to run a "different" car. If you must sponge set-ups locally go with any T-bar car, they're all pretty much the same.


----------



## insaneriders

*I railed wicked hard*

I don't know how you break a T bar, but with my radio glitches I definitely should have. Now that Ray Huuuuuuuaaaaaannnnnnggggg cleared my glitch I'm going to......................break some stuff due to driver error.

Hell Yeah!

Later,
Gabe


----------



## onefastdude

Who's in for racing this Sunday and what class? 1/12 or 1/10 :wave:


----------



## rayhuang

Stock for sure Eli-but after that-who knows  I guess this means your not on a plane to Vegas??? 1/12th is really good right now. Dana, Thomas, Gerber for starters.

Of course in stock-youve got Mr. Goetz who needs some competition.


----------



## Brian Rice

I am in for stock... either 12th or touring, but not both.


----------



## MuchoMadness

1/12th stock for me......if I get my car finished. Just showing up to be the pit b*#ch really sucks @$$.


----------



## Brian Rice

Jason... it's about time you get back on the rug! Get the dirt out of all of your electronics and finish that car!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Brian Rice said:


> Jason... it's about time you get back on the rug! Get the dirt out of all of your electronics and finish that car!!!


 And tell Shields to get his derrier back on the rug too!!!!


----------



## Brian Rice

rayhuang said:


> And tell Shields to get his derrier back on the rug too!!!!


Ray... I didn't know that you knew French! :freak: :tongue:


----------



## CypressMidWest

Pulfer and I will be there Sunday. I'll run 12th scale if my car shows up this week, otherwise it's TC stock for me. CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Brian Rice

Ian... Do you know what class Pulfer will be running?


----------



## MuchoMadness

Brian Rice said:


> Jason... it's about time you get back on the rug! Get the dirt out of all of your electronics and finish that car!!!


Jeez......cut a brutha some slack, would ya. It's still nice & sunny outside! Maybe you should quit suckin' on Niftech vapor & try it yourself?

Hopefully see all you fellas Sunday.
Later,
-JM
:thumbsup:


----------



## MuchoMadness

rayhuang said:


> And tell Shields to get his derrier back on the rug too!!!!


_derrier?_ If I'm not mistaken, isn't that some sort of small breed of dog?


----------



## CypressMidWest

Brian Rice said:


> Ian... Do you know what class Pulfer will be running?


 As far as I know he's gonna try and run 1/12th Brian, that is of course subject to change.....

Jason: Derrier is actually a bottled water!


----------



## MuchoMadness

*Check Me Out Cypress!*



CypressMidWest said:


> Pulfer and I will be there Sunday. I'll run 12th scale if my car shows up this week, otherwise it's TC stock for me. CAN'T WAIT!!!


What is your new ride Cypress? I just a got a sweet Traxxas Pontiac Fiero GTP complete w/ double-deck fiberglass chassis, quick adjust "clicker" style shock, 32 pitch gear diff, & kick-ass aluminum hex rear hubs. It's gonna be smoooooth!

Does "The Gate" carry rims/tires for thing? Is 1500mah 6-cell stick pack legal for 1/12th racing, or is this too much power?

By the way Cypress, this thing has a built-in T-bar......(that's right, the chassis & T-bar are one piece!). You're goin down, buddy! Link cars cars make great drink coasters you big Sissie! :wave: 

Later,
-JM


----------



## JonR

Does anybody know Cale King? If so how I can get ahold of?


----------



## Medved

*Usnik*

I found the springs you are looking for. I will throw them in my pit box. I'll give them to you the next time I see you.

Later,
Pete


----------



## joneser

guys...I updated a few things that were sold, shoot me a message if interested in anything else....its going on EBAY or RCtech any day. 





joneser said:


> Hey guys I have some stuff left from the great sell off. I thought I would put it on the gate forum before it hits eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and RCtech. If you are interested in anything just shoot me an email or pm. Everything is in great shape as you are probably aware.
> 
> KO 302f 75mhz receiver 60.00 SOLD
> KO 302f 75mhz receiver 60.00
> Comp. Electronics GFX 300.00
> Hudy fully auto tire truer with case, tc and 12th scale arbors 325.00
> Integy setup system with case(like the hudy but better) 50.00
> Corally aluminum battery case (never used) 30.00
> Corally aluminum motor case (never used) 30.00
> KO Propo 2363 digital servo with heatsink (very little use) 85.00
> KO Propo 2343 digital servo 75.00 SOLD
> KO Propo VFS-1 pro speedo and programmer 125.00 SOLD


----------



## joneser

*Gabe or Johndro*

You both have PM's from me that appear to not have been read. I need to wrap up this thing very soon. If I dont hear back from you I am posting it up for grabs!


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> I found the springs you are looking for. I will throw them in my pit box. I'll give them to you the next time I see you.
> 
> Later,
> Pete


Thanks!


----------



## David Usnik

*package*

Ray,

I dropped your "package" in the mail last night.


----------



## insaneriders

*Joneser*

Eric Jones, 

Call me at 440 503 6003.

Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:



> Ray,
> 
> I dropped your "package" in the mail last night.


 How dare you talk about my package in public. Shame on you.

Hey-practice tonight Peeps!!


----------



## Roger Horowitz

*Practice?*

Yeah, you Ohio guys need all you can get.

If you want to see if all the "intensity" will pay off for a few this week, follow this:

http://www.rctech.net/intchamps.html

:dude:


----------



## rayhuang

Heres a link-courtesy of Nashracer of the Vegas layout.


----------



## Rich Chang

That looks like a Cleveland Champs layout from a few years ago.  

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang

So, I must be a manly-man since I'm still running my Rev.3! 

-Rich




CypressMidWest said:


> Sissies, Nobody ever wants to be different. You know alot of people listen to Pop music, that doesn't mean it doesn't suck!! try a Rev. 4 or a Knife.


----------



## CypressMidWest

MuchoMadness said:


> What is your new ride Cypress? I just a got a sweet Traxxas Pontiac Fiero GTP complete w/ double-deck fiberglass chassis, quick adjust "clicker" style shock, 32 pitch gear diff, & kick-ass aluminum hex rear hubs. It's gonna be smoooooth!
> 
> Does "The Gate" carry rims/tires for thing? Is 1500mah 6-cell stick pack legal for 1/12th racing, or is this too much power?
> 
> By the way Cypress, this thing has a built-in T-bar......(that's right, the chassis & T-bar are one piece!). You're goin down, buddy! Link cars cars make great drink coasters you big Sissie! :wave:
> 
> Later,
> -JM


 Jason, I will be campiaigning a "box fresh" Jerobee this season, replete with WIPER ARM Speedo with my HIGH-Voltage 1100 ksc cells I will RULE ALL!!!!

Chang: It's your massive physique that makes you a manly man, but the ride doesn't hurt.


----------



## losidude44857

Looks like a Jim Hermanski layout....HMMM
-Buddy


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Ray,
We certainly missed you!! I THINK there was enough room to fit between myself and Dana at times. Wayne would have smoked us both if he did not break. Sure had fun though, trying to make it next week also.


----------



## Stealth_RT

I'll be there Sunday, hopefully to run Mod TC. But if not, I'll run 4-5 batts for practice and spectate. Can't wait to try out the Liemux setup under racing conditions tho.


----------



## bigbadstu

i think i've got you both beat, with my 1983 Tamiya Audi Quattro. solid axle, tub chassis, friction shocks and 2 inches of ground clearance! and to top it off, a vintage KO radio with "Super Steering". if you thought Twinkie was a handling disaster, wait til you see this pig!


----------



## David Usnik

Hey guys,

Check out the vintage on-road cars from this site.

http://www.rc-car-museum.de/1_12_Modelle_aus_aller_Welt/1_12_modelle_aus_aller_welt.html


----------



## rayhuang

Well-practice night went well and was fairly well attended. I burned through my race set of sedan tires for ths weekend-so I am leaning towards 12th scale stock. Whats the dealio!!!

Out of towners? whats it gonna be?


----------



## Medved

*Racing this weekend*

Not sure if I will be there or not this weekend. If I do show, it's 1/12 scale for me. I would give me one last shot to turn 42 laps, since I only missed it by 1.2 seconds finishing about 4.5 seconds behind Dana A-main win.

Very close racing! very fun!

Later,
Pete


----------



## russo11218

hey ray i got question for you i got the prs spur gear in the mail today 64 ptich114 tooth they where out of the 128 so i was woundering on stock monster pro motor what would be a good starter pinion i go with ?Also i am looikng into the sevro like you metioned even though after you tweaked my car it seemd to handle like dream .thsat why i decided to try a new servo ha you know how it goes you got have more thanks ray


----------



## rayhuang

Robert-no problem. IT is genuinely and honestly many peoples goals at the gate to bring everyone up a notch. 

For servos-Heres a short list (some models may be discontinued or replaced-but ou can find them used online):

JR 8450z
KO2343, 2123
Futaba 9402, 9405

IN a nutshell-you want a servo that has a transit time of 0.10 sec to 60 and 90 oz of torque. Anything less isnt of the quality you need for a sedan.

for rollout for a 114.\ spur would be 28 tooth with 2.30" tires. If tires are bigger-go down a tooth.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Tq*

Breaking News:

Sweet Jimmy "Sabotage" Herrmann TQ's round one in Vegas!!!!! Stock Sedan TQ - 24 - 5:00, with two seconds to spare!

Honorable Mention:

Ciccarello 3rd in Mod 12th!

Keep it up boys.


----------



## rayhuang

Herrmann appears t be top 10 in 19t and 12th stock as well.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Correct.*

Good observation. To recap thus far, after round one, Herrmann is top ten in 3 out of 3 classes that he is running! It's only 25% through the qualifying, but it's hard to be in a better place than that. 19T foam is actually the largest and the toughest class of the three. Alot of the pros are running in it.

I guess Ciccarello's sedan is pretty bad. Infact, most of the guys with the JRXS cars that I talked to, said they are fairly poor out there.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Strange that JRXS's would be struggling there. Is there like no traction at all, or is the track washboard bumpy?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

JOnser call me, I have a something for you


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Xray Fk04*

Last post for my X ray if anyone local is interested, its going up on eBay







sunday 275.00 with all spare parts has xrc chassis and thick upper deck, spring steel front hexs, carpet front shock tower. and a bunch of spare parts.


----------



## rayhuang

After 2 rounds-Chicky is 2nd in Mod 12th!! After 2 rounds-Jimmy is still 6th in 19t foam!!! stock foam running now.


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy goes to bed tonight as TQ in stock and 6th in 19t!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Stealth_RT said:


> Strange that JRXS's would be struggling there. Is there like no traction at all, or is the track washboard bumpy?


Neither. The traction is through the roof, and it is pool table flat. Alot of guys can't get that car figured out... Even Paul is struggling some in Sedan. Hodge was fast in practice...


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*A Great Day.*

Great job Jimmy and Paul. Stepping it up straight to the top!!! 

I love it!

- - *


----------



## rayhuang

Chad Phillips built cheater motors for 19t TQ's Alex Lopez (rubber) and Bobby Flack (foam). 2nd time Flacks been dinged for cheater motors at big races.

All that talent at the wheel too......


----------



## Stealth_RT

> Chad Phillips built cheater motors for 19t TQ's Alex Lopez (rubber) and Bobby Flack (foam). 2nd time Flacks been dinged for cheater motors at big races.
> 
> All that talent at the wheel too......


Lol. Too funny. Chad's the main motor builder for Trinity, isn't he? Did Alex and Bobby both loose their TQ positions?


----------



## erock1331

rayhuang said:


> Chad Phillips built cheater motors for 19t TQ's Alex Lopez (rubber) and Bobby Flack (foam). 2nd time Flacks been dinged for cheater motors at big races.
> 
> All that talent at the wheel too......


Ray,
How did they cheat? Hybrid (wrong arm in the wrong can) motors?
If I was Flack and it happened once, I would have fired the guy.


----------



## erock1331

Stealth_RT said:


> Chad's the main motor builder for Trinity, isn't he?


I know last year he was. not sure about now, i think he is still.


----------



## losidude44857

Yes, they had illegal arms....
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

4 rounds in for 12th stock and Jimmy goes 39 laps and thats a solid a_Main run!!! I dont know 4th round 19t yet. Wise is sitting in the d-main of stock sedan.

Chicky keep s it in the show in mod 12th as well. IN fact-last run was awesome-but he went 15 sec lap and that was that.


----------



## erock1331

ray
do you know if the 3700's or 3800's are the big ticket ?


----------



## rayhuang

3800 are the hot ticket. No doubt about it.

Also-Herrmann puts it 6th in the stock sedan a-main.


----------



## rayhuang

I just talked to Hermannski!!! he said his cars a missle-but its actually Looose??!?!?!??!?! His 12th is awesome too and he says its easily a top 2 car!!

If he can get his sedans handling locked in-hes gonna be a rocket in the Main.


----------



## erock1331

nice job jimmy h. !!!

Thanks for the info on the batts.
I heard something like the 3800's are quicker until you hit something.
then the go flat compared to the 3700's when hitting the wall.

I guess for oval 3800's are the way to go woohoo !!


----------



## rayhuang

I am so pumped after todays racing. The RDX in the Main is the best handling/feeling car I have driven since the Champs04. Set and go steering. IT was so smooth. Bring on the new layout!!


----------



## David Usnik

*Yesterday*

Holy Crap!! What the hell happened yesterday? I went to the results page on our website to see what went on at the club race and nearly fell out of my chair looking at the 1/12 scale results. Did you guys shorten the layout somehow? Maybe took a couple of turns out? Seems like alot of people increased their best runs by 2-3 laps over last week. I think the "Hard Charger" award goes to big man Ray Adams. He qualified last week with a best of 40 8:06. This week with a 43 8:05???? WTF!! I take 1 week off and all of a sudden everybody turns into Blackstock or Chicky on the driver's stand. 43 laps Ray? That's just stupid fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brian Rice

David Usnik said:


> Holy Crap!! What the hell happened yesterday?


I guess you should have been there... :tongue:


----------



## rayhuang

Dave-not to take anything aay from Ray-but he got checked in wrong before a race and the 43 lap run we think was Gerber. But-Rico, Bailes and Gerber all had 44 laps going or did them. I can honstely say from spectating that Ricos link car is the most dialed 12th I have seen in a great long while. It carries so much speed its insane. When its cornering-it might as well be going stright as far as the motor is concerned. I just hope he dedials it sometime between now and October 28th


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Dave,dont freak out on us.My best run was a 41 8:09.It was pretty funny listening to the computer call the race with me ahead of those guys as I moved out of there way to let them pass.


----------



## rayhuang

41 8:09 is smokin fast. Ron Mick went 42!!! Dave-you better get your butt in gear (me too) or were both gonna be trouble.


----------



## David Usnik

Brian Rice said:


> I guess you should have been there... :tongue:


I'll be there this Sunday. By the way, can someone tell me what time we are going to put down the new layout tomorrow night? Chris?


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

Watch Blackstock in action against Cyrul. Blackstock ran SMC IB3800's btw!!


_http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?nam...=article&sid=17

Ray
_


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> I can honstely say from spectating that Ricos link car is the most dialed 12th I have seen in a great long while. It carries so much speed its insane. When its cornering-it might as well be going stright as far as the motor is concerned.


 What have I been telling you all these years? Michael should have won the Main. His car was phenomenal.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Had an absolute blast yesterday. Goetz, you've become quite an announcer. It was pretty cool having you call my main, I've forgotten what it's like to race at a track with actual announcing, much less announcing that well done! Mike and I will be back up soon, there's no better place to race than the Gate!!!


----------



## Stealth_RT

So, are the final results from Vegas posted anywhere?


----------



## losidude44857

Wow, some of Blackstocks lines made me want to quit RC
-Buddy


----------



## joneser

blah blah blah.....You make me want to come out of retirement and remind you what a fast 12th scale looks like.  


rayhuang said:


> Dave-not to take anything aay from Ray-but he got checked in wrong before a race and the 43 lap run we think was Gerber. But-Rico, Bailes and Gerber all had 44 laps going or did them. I can honstely say from spectating that Ricos link car is the most dialed 12th I have seen in a great long while. It carries so much speed its insane. When its cornering-it might as well be going stright as far as the motor is concerned. I just hope he dedials it sometime between now and October 28th


----------



## rayhuang

OK guys-I need some help. The TC3 yellow and copper springs are what lbs?


----------



## Diggity Designs

*TC3 TC4 Conversion Kit!!*

Hello to everyone, This is Damon from Diggity Designs. Our webpage has been updated and will continue to be in the comeing months so check it out. If you are looking for a killer conversion kit for your TC3 or TC4 then check out our XLR8 conversion kit. Its all tricked out with graphite and aluminum, The car is perfectly balanced with 4 and 2 battery set-up, very tunable for different racers so check it out. Very Low center of gravity, new suspension geometry, new arms, etc.. Its basicly a new car.. It has been very fast in Michigan and Arizona!! Let me know if you have any suggestions, thanks. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
-www.diggitydesigns.com-TeamDiggityDesigns-KMR Batteries-Kimbrough-


----------



## Doorman

rayhuang said:


> OK guys-I need some help. The TC3 yellow and copper springs are what lbs?


Ray....ASC Yellow springs are 35 lb. and the copper are 25 lb.

Glad to see Ron Mick is back at the Gate!!

Tracy


----------



## insaneriders

*Joneser*

Truer, motor and battery cases, go to me.

Gabe 

440-503-6003


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

A few things to say today!! Tomorrow night is a new layout and then on Friday is the first Strongsville Hobbytown at the gate race. Get some practice in-get a step up on your competition!! 

Also-if you havent paid for your club dues-you should. It gives you a voice in the decisons that affect the Gate and a 15% discount at Bells and Whistles. Ive already bought some high ticket items form B&W and it saved me a lot of money.

And last-if you think theres parts, motors, batteries you will need for this upcoming season and there not on the wall-call Damon at Bells and whistles and let him know what those parts are. I bet he just doesnt know what kinds of parts we burn up on a regular basis.

Ray


----------



## whynot

Can someone post a phone number for B&W.Please or post an email address .thanks.
mike


----------



## rayhuang

[email protected]
216-587-7300


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

rayhuang said:


> Dave-not to take anything aay from Ray-but he got checked in wrong before a race and the 43 lap run we think was Gerber. But-Rico, Bailes and Gerber all had 44 laps going or did them. I can honstely say from spectating that Ricos link car is the most dialed 12th I have seen in a great long while. It carries so much speed its insane. When its cornering-it might as well be going stright as far as the motor is concerned. I just hope he dedials it sometime between now and October 28th


Thanks for the compliment Ray, Hard to believe I bought the car for 50 bucks in pieces and the batteries that I qualified with were two year old 3300's. Superman Dave Morrow let me try some 3800's in the main. :thumbsupS Tell me how the hell to "dedial" my motor?? As long as it makes me faster, I'm all for it!!!!!!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

CypressMidWest said:


> What have I been telling you all these years? Michael should have won the Main. His car was phenomenal.


Thanks Ian, I had a glitch and a first lap of 13 second lap and could not catch up. Besides Dana checked out, For a guy who can't see, he sure drives good!


----------



## rayhuang

I saw a drawing of the new layout-its so awesome!!! wait till you guys see it. I cannot post a link-but its on our NORCAR at the GAte forum.


----------



## CypressMidWest

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Thanks Ian, I had a glitch and a first lap of 13 second lap and could not catch up. Besides Dana checked out, For a guy who can't see, he sure drives good!


 No Problemo Rico, The car was great, your wheel was dialled, and the SuperDave Morrow rip was excellent. That glitch just really hurt ya. Runnin' with Wayne and Dana is never easy (Especially since Dana drives by sonar lol), but you looked every bit their equal last Sunday.


----------



## rayhuang

I want to thank everyone for buying the ceramic diff balls from me. I do want to say that if someone should munch your spur-DONT THROW AWAY the diff balls or rings. Just clean the rings, balls and install a new spur gear rebuilding as normal. Keep the diff rings in the same orientation as before. If you replace anything-then toss the flanged bearing that acts as the thrust washer and install a new one.


----------



## David Usnik

How did you guys like the layout last night?


----------



## insaneriders

*Nice layout*

Wow went from a 11.4-11.9 to a fastest 15.9 on the new track. Can't wait til traction comes up! Looking forward to following you around in the B Usnik.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## David Usnik

insaneriders said:


> Wow went from a 11.4-11.9 to a fastest 15.9 on the new track. Can't wait til traction comes up! Looking forward to following you around in the B Usnik.
> 
> Later,
> Gabe


What makes you think I won't be in the "A"?  The only thing that needs to happen is for me to drive my ass off and for Ray Adams, Hoo Hong, Rice, Wayne, Pete, and Bailes not to show up.:lol:


----------



## insaneriders

*A main*

Whenever I want to win the A, I go in my back yard and run my RC10GT, by myself! No qualifying, just A main every time. 

Is that 93 octane your wearing? No maam thats paragon!

Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

OK-OK-twist my arm-I'll post again :lol:

The new layout is DA Bomb!! Its techniccal like the last layout-but tighter and the runline has increased dramatically. In our for fun KOP runs last night-slow 14's was the best we could muster (that I know of). So expect the top guys to go 2 sec quicker. This course will have a hot lap of 12.6 and most of us will be in the 13's I think!!! Thats my guess.

Heres a drawing of it.


----------



## losidude44857

Goetz and i were "talking" last night, and he thinks that stock will not go below 13.5. Chris isnt wrong about predicting lap times. Ray- I want a 12th!
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Goetz and i were "talking" last night, and he thinks that stock will not go below 13.5. Chris isnt wrong about predicting lap times. Ray- I want a 12th!
> -Buddy


 BLAH_BLAH_BLAH.

Yur going down mr. sassy pants. That 13.5 will be MINE!!!

12th scale-I hear ya.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> Whenever I want to win the A, I go in my back yard and run my RC10GT, by myself! No qualifying, just A main every time.


 Thats because you dont invite me over to play anymore  



insaneriders said:


> Is that 93 octane your wearing? No maam thats paragon!


 <------ Thats funny!:dude:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Wish I could be there for either friday or sunday but its not looking at all good, I will be doing bench racing on the Dyno With gabe though! we got lotsa new good toys! thanks jonser!


----------



## RCkidAGAIN

You guys have a real nice place at the Gate, hoping to get the chance some day to try it out.


----------



## MAD1

Ray PM


----------



## nitrojeff

I have a couple of questions
12th scale, I keep losing E clips and the tire falls off with the axle on it, what should I use?
Batteries, I've been using the Integy Zero 30 discharger, until ALL the lights go out, and I've been having a few packs false peak. I'm new. What is the best way to store and charge my cells?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Lunsford makes front axles that are held in place by small nylon insert nuts


----------



## tc3racer98

Hey Jeff,
Are you using the ICE to charge those batteries? If so, try increasing your "Peak Delay" time. We have ours set at 5 minutes.

Joe


----------



## nitrojeff

Yes I charge on the ICE at 6 amps.Peak sensitivity at 8


----------



## tc3racer98

Ok, that’s good. But scroll down the screen a little bit and look at the "Peak Delay" time. It will be shown in terms of minutes. Try increasing the amount of time that the ICE will ignore a false peak when it first starts a charging sequence. I believe that I have all of my profiles set at 5 minutes and so far I have not had any false peaks.

Check the setting on this:

12. Peak Delay (NiCd and NiMH batteries only): Sometimes during the early
stages of peak charge a battery’s voltage can be unstable and cause the
peak detector to accidentally stop peak charge. This peak delay feature
temporarily de-activates the peak detection circuit at the beginning of
charge to prevent the charger from accidentally shutting down too early.
Usually, a battery’s voltage becomes stable in a very short period of time,
whereby the peak detection circuit can be re-activated. The adjustable
range is 1-10 minutes.

Not this:

4. Peak Sensitivity (NiCd and NiMH batteries only): This value determines
the sensitivity/accuracy of the peak detection circuit. Adjustment of this
value can help match the characteristics of your battery to the charger for
better peak charges. For NiCd batteries the range is 5-25mV. For NiMH
batteries the range is 3-15mV. A “ZEROpk” – or “Zero Volt Delta Peak”
setting is also available for NiMHs which means Ice will try to detect the
exact voltage peak, but the battery’s condition must be good and charge
currents and voltages must be very clean and stable for ZEROpk to function
properly. A lower number means the charger will try to be more precise in
finding peak charge, but in certain situations could cause the charger to
errantly stop peak charge too quickly, in which case it may be necessary to
increase this number to 8mV or greater (especially if using an external AC
power supply on the input). Press the dial, then rotate to find the desired
peak sensitivity value. Re-press dial to confirm setting.

My Settings:
Charge: 6 Amps
Peak Sensitivity: 6mV
Peak Delay: 5 minutes

Joe


----------



## nitrojeff

You should have said Read the book! Thank you, I tried a 5 min peak delay today and it seemed to work. I need to lower my sensitivity.
Racing today was great as always.


----------



## rayhuang

Results? Can someone say what TQ's were and fast laps.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

nitrojeff said:


> I need to lower my sensitivity.


 

AAWWWWW aint that sweet!!!! Jeff is one of those kind a guys!  Hey I have some greenbacks for ya do you want me just to leave them at the hobbyshop and you get em when you get em? or I can send with gabe? If you dont remeber what for then I aint tellin! LOL for the Fan/stand


----------



## nitrojeff

Jay, leave it at the hobbytown. I have an order there. and I haven't lowered my sensitivity yet, so you may hurt my feelings.


----------



## MAD1

Hey Jeff, I'm glad you asked that question. My Ice was doing the same thing. I should learn to read a manual.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

nitrojeff said:


> I have a couple of questions
> 12th scale, I keep losing E clips and the tire falls off with the axle on it, what should I use?


PARMA makes some nice axles with nuts and are splined to fit tight, they are nice. Calandra has em, and a few others,


----------



## McSmooth

Had a good time yesterday.

See everyone again on the 28th!


----------



## rayhuang

NORCAR HALLOWEEN CLASSIC ​ 

A block of rooms has been reserved at the Red Roof Inn for the Halloween Classic for $49.99 plus tax. Just ask or the NORCAR discount. Room rate is good for 10/27-10/29 nights.

Red Roof Inn (440) 439-2500
24801 Rockside Rd., Bedford, OH


----------



## insaneriders

*Joneser, your smart, I'm stupid*

Talked to Tony W at the track. We figured out I wasn't configured properly to use the HP printer. I thought the eye was on the front of the dyno, well now it works, and your right I like the display on the computer better. Let me know when you locate the program. If I didn't say so already, THANKS.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Rich Chang

Which program are you looking for? Dynoviewer? If so, I have it -- let me know and I'll email it to you. It is 2MB so I can't post it on here.

Also, if you have the Fantom dyno, let me know if you need the Facts s/w for that b/c I purchased it a while back when I had one, and then sold the dyno a month later. So, I still have the registered copy sitting around being unused.

-Rich


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Rich Chang said:


> Which program are you looking for? Dynoviewer? If so, I have it -- let me know and I'll email it to you. It is 2MB so I can't post it on here.
> 
> Also, if you have the Fantom dyno, let me know if you need the Facts s/w for that b/c I purchased it a while back when I had one, and then sold the dyno a month later. So, I still have the registered copy sitting around being unused.
> 
> -Rich


Not sure Rich if thats the one but if it can be used with th ROBITRONICS email it to me at [email protected] and Insano and my self will install it on the lap top after re-format


----------



## nitrojeff

how about a motor question. do I put a stronger spring on the + or the - brush? and what is the difference? If a motor pulls low amps, should I increase spring rate?
thanks!


----------



## mypro4racer

practice is tonight at 5:30 correct . how much to run ?


----------



## rayhuang

mypro4racer said:


> practice is tonight at 5:30 correct . how much to run ?


 5:30 is correct and it is $10.00 for practice. All this info and more can be had at www.clevelandcarpetracing.com


----------



## mypro4racer

thanks ray i think i'll dust off my fk05 and try to run on the rug again


----------



## losidude44857

Jeff, positive=harder, negetive=softer. For touring run 4499's with red on positive, and green on negetive. Talk to me at the track and ill give you a hand...
-Buddy


----------



## nitrojeff

super cool! thanks. I am currently using 767's and a purple+ green-


----------



## Eric.o

how far do all of u cut ur tires down to?
i just got a brand new set of jaco tires and i forgot where to cut them to
thanks

Eric


----------



## losidude44857

i start mine at about 2.25, you might want to start at 2.35 if you want them to last...
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

COME ON locals!!! A lot of you have not signed up for the Halloween Classic yet. Whats-up with that? Its not just for Pros or even "serious" guys. Its a great race, loads of traction, great trophies (In every Main top 3), prizes, etc.

Ray


----------



## Rich Chang

Heya Ray 

Will we be honored with seeing you and your fellow Clevelandnites at the first CRL race on the 22nd at Josh's track?

http://onroadracing.com/crl

It is looking like there will be a really good turn-out. Good warm-up for the Halloween race!

btw: I guess Josh is doing a $20 to practice/race that entire weekend (Friday, Sat (race day) and Sunday).

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang

I had planned on it-but saw that that night I am going to Boo at the Zoo-a big night with all our friends and there kids.


----------



## Rich Chang

The r/c track can be a zoo, too. So, bring Audrey and we'll scare her. No comments about my looks accomplishing that, please. 

-Rich




rayhuang said:


> I had planned on it-but saw that that night I am going to Boo at the Zoo-a big night with all our friends and there kids.


----------



## rayhuang

OH-I nor Audrey wold be scared of you, but that Bomia guy-now HES scary!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Crl*

Richard,

An excuse to race at cyrul's again? I might be able to swing that. Does that make sense?

- Tom Weingold


----------



## Rich Chang

My gawd, only my mom and Ray call me "Richard." And, for Ray it is when he is scolding me for not holding his hand when crossing a busy road. LOL!

Cool! That'd be great if you could make it, Tom! I haven't seen you since Cleveland of last year. All I see is how you and the rest of the Cleveland folks are kicking butt at all those races!

-Rich


----------



## FLCL

delete.


----------



## DaWrench

Chris:

If your going to the CRL race Mini will be waiting.......... hope to see you there.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

i'd like to run two classes tomorrow. Can we have a slightly more relaxed schedule (bigger break between rounds)? Yeah-I know well finish later 

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

NO Raymond, that isnt going to happen, if that makes sense? 
-Buddy


----------



## insaneriders

*Go Ray*

I have to say that I like the rigid schedule and the guys are doing an awesome job keeping to it. I believe a bit more time between rounds would be helpful. This would give Ray a little more time to help me!

Gabe

PS. Does that make noise?


----------



## bean's my hero

I'm All for it Ray! It would be impossible to run two classes with the way the schedule is. At least it wouldn't be enjoyable if you tried to. I vote for some extra time. Besides now that the weather sucks, the Browns still suck and there isn't any Indians playoff games to watch what else do we have to do besides race at the Gate?


----------



## Medved

bean's my hero said:


> I'm All for it Ray! It would be impossible to run two classes with the way the schedule is. At least it wouldn't be enjoyable if you tried to. I vote for some extra time. Besides now that the weather sucks, the Browns still suck and there isn't any Indians playoff games to watch what else do we have to do besides race at the Gate?


NASCAR race is a 2:10.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Rice

Bud is bringing the 18th scale guys tomorrow, so there will be a few extra races in the round that we are not used to having. That should be enough time for Ray to get two cars ready without adding extra time to the round.


----------



## Marty Mangione

But seriously folks Is there any body out there who is offended in any way by the name team short bus. Cuz i was thinkin about painting my chevy yellow and putting Team short bus on the side.What do you think???????????????????????????Marty


----------



## nitrojeff

We have all met TeAm sHort bUs and the name is fitting! I say run with it! but don't trip or you'll poke your eye out!!


----------



## RCkidAGAIN

Go for it Marty, I think that would be cool. Every R.C. Team needs a club vehicle. Don't forget to put on the side by the door, the capacity of the Team Short Bus!!! 
10-4


----------



## Impdog

have the preentries been posted yet for the halloween classic, was wondering? thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## EAGLERACER

Chris

I am setting my TC3 up to run Friday I have Jim Herrmanns set up but i have a couple of questions on it.

What possition should i put the balls for the camberlink on the shock towers both front and rear

What degree camber should i set

what do you recomend for the toe setting

Don
Hobbytown Race director


----------



## rayhuang

Well-today was a weird day for me. I dont even know where to begin-except that it was a great day for 12th scale. 4 heats for qualifying and three Mains!! I had a LOT of fun-but for the life of me I dont know why I fell off 0.9 seconds at the end of almost every run. Well-I have a theory-soon to be tested!!

I let Rico borrow my pack and he flat out flew to the end of the run with it-so its not battery. Anyways-I am thinking out loud. Thanks everyone for coming out.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

EAGLERACER said:


> Chris
> 
> I am setting my TC3 up to run Friday I have Jim Herrmanns set up but i have a couple of questions on it.
> 
> What possition should i put the balls for the camberlink on the shock towers both front and rear
> 
> What degree camber should i set
> 
> what do you recomend for the toe setting
> 
> Don
> Hobbytown Race director


Front link = short and high
Rear link = long and high
Front camber = 1* 
Rear camber = 1.5*
Rear toe = fixed and dictated by rear blocks
Front toe = 1* out

That should do it. You may adjust your camber as needed based on tire the wear pattern. 

See you Friday. We'll go over whatever else is missing if you like.

-


----------



## EAGLERACER

Goetz said:


> Front link = short and high
> Rear link = long and high
> Front camber = 1*
> Rear camber = 1.5*
> Rear toe = fixed and dictated by rear blocks
> Front toe = 1* out
> 
> That should do it. You may adjust your camber as needed based on tire the wear pattern.
> 
> See you Friday. We'll go over whatever else is missing if you like.
> 
> -


THANKS chris

so its high and out on front

high and in on the rear corect.

Know if all my parts get here on time i can race friday. Cross your fingers
Don


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

A lot of people have been asking me lately-what battery to buy for this fall. I would have to go with the IB3800 right now. Theres nothing wrong with the GP3700 either, but I think the IB is a touch faster. The best way I can describe it is that the IB runs fast up front. The GP runs the same form beginning to end. IS one faster at the end of the run? I doubt it. 

Also-the IB3600 which has lower capacity, but is smaller in size and weight is being improved. It will have 3800 voltage, ir, but lower runtime. So thats an alternative. I personally like the way the 3600's run-I just wish they had more voltage like the 38's, which they soon will. GReat stuff if your car has trouble fitting 3800's or is already overweight.

Now to flatten some nasty thoughts about IB's. Yes-the first IB3600's ripped then went flat. And yes the first generation 3600's didnt hold up. The IB3800's have also been through about 5 improvements, the culmination of that being shown with the batteries that were run at the Vegas IIC.

Also-the IB's do not heat-up and fall flat. Thats a false rumor. What happens is the higher voltage and lower internal resistance heats up the motor-causing the motor to run flat. The battery isnt affected by the heat. So you detune your motor just a touch for IB's. I have also found that the IB's heating up the motor is directly related to your car pushing in the corners. The worse the push-the hotter the motor gets nd the flatter you run at end of run. Thats getting a bit deep-but its true.

And last-look at all the matchers who had sworn they would not abandon GP3700's and in some cases denounced the IB's!! Pretty much every matcher you can name has picked up the IB line. And most say there GP's are not selling. Everyone wants IB's.

So-happy battery shoppng this Fall. OH-and now is a perfect time to buy IB's. They sell so fast its nearly impossible to get old stock and whats coming off the matchers this week and next is the best ever. 

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Cells*

Ray,

What is your take on the GP3300's? Can they still run with the newer cells? Damon has some in the shop with great numbers. Don't know what the pricing is though.


----------



## rayhuang

You know what, I do think good old GP3300 still run awesome. I still run them and its always a no brainer on motor building too. I run full face brushes, gear it up and run. I do have to think more about motor tuning, rollout, etc with the IB's right now.

I personnaly have started to shy away form GP's because they fit my cars different and weigh more so I dont want that to become a tuning issue every time I change packs.


----------



## rayhuang

GP3300, GP3700, Epic 3800, IB 3800 are legal for Champs. Also-entries are filling up faster then ever this year. Dont get caught out!!


----------



## ohiorcdad

Are you guys open this Saturday. Might try to come up a day early. If so what times. Do doors still open at 8:00 on Sunday.


----------



## David Usnik

ohiorcdad said:


> Are you guys open this Saturday. Might try to come up a day early. If so what times. Do doors still open at 8:00 on Sunday.


Sorry, we're closed on Saturdays. Doors open at 8:00 on Sunday.


----------



## DJohnson

Does anyone know if there are any 12L4 lowering pods in stock at the track or know of a place were I can get some before Friday? Is there much of a difference between IRS and CRC pods?

Thanks Dan


----------



## David Usnik

DJohnson said:


> Does anyone know if there are any 12L4 lowering pods in stock at the track or know of a place were I can get some before Friday? Is there much of a difference between IRS and CRC pods?
> 
> Thanks Dan


Dan,

Dimensionally, there is no difference between the IRS and CRC pod plates. However, IRS does sell a 4-bolt pod set vs. CRC's standard 3-bolt setup. I don't know if there are any in stock at the track, but we are having practice tonight. If you have time, stop by and check it out.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Halloween Race - 05*

Hey ladies,

There are still a few of you who are planning to join us for the Classic. Please note that we are requiring your paid entries BEFORE the race begins. So let's get the entries in the mail this week. 

- Charles


----------



## Greg Anthony

Mr. Charles,

Do you have a list posted of whom will be participating in this event?

Gregory


----------



## Brian Rice

Greg,

Here you go! 


http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/classic.html


----------



## EAMotorsports

My entry is on the way today...Save me a spot in Stock TC and 19 turn!!

EA


----------



## rayhuang

Hey EA,

Dave and I ran your IB3800's last night at practice. They were off the hook. 

Ray


----------



## Greg Anthony

thank you Sir!


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Hey EA,
> 
> Dave and I ran your IB3800's last night at practice. They were off the hook.
> 
> Ray


Yeah Eric, not just of the hook. Crazy, insane off the hook!


----------



## Greg Anthony

How updated is that list?


----------



## losidude44857

Very updated...
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

The kid doesn't know what he's talking about! It is missing probably about 10-15 guys. Some big names if ya know what I mean......Baker, Dumas, Blackstock, Henderson, and more.


----------



## rayhuang

Rice-I forgot-are you racing this Sunday? NO-correct?


----------



## Brian Rice

Nope. I won't make it.


----------



## rayhuang

Cool-Can I borrow the freak ea motor???? :lol: j/k-I got my motors to be fast again-FINALLY!!!


----------



## darnold

Hey, Chris you have a pm from me, check it out. - Dave.


----------



## losidude44857

I thought you were updating the list last night Jimmy?
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

darnold said:


> Hey, Chris you have a pm from me, check it out. - Dave.


I'm not sure I follow.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Das Gatten*



losidude44857 said:


> I thought you were updating the list last night Jimmy?
> -Buddy


The list is correct and current. Jimmy has not been himself lately. The other night, he completed some clean runs on the track ... and now this. I don't know what to think.


----------



## bean's my hero

You lie!




Goetz said:


> The list is correct and current. Jimmy has not been himself lately. The other night, he completed some clean runs on the track ... and now this. I don't know what to think.


----------



## losidude44857

Jimmy, what you run late last night?


----------



## bean's my hero

I only ran the one pack and it was a 5:12


----------



## losidude44857

Thats still pretty good...


----------



## Stealth_RT

List can't be fully updated. It's not showing me signed up for Mod TC, and I gave money/entry to Wise on the first day of Sunday racing, 9/11.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Hey guys I need you all to keep an eye on Buddy B for me. I offered him a full blown ride if he can keep his manhood in his pants for 1 race weekend!! Lets take a poll and see what you all think of that!! LOL

EA


----------



## rayhuang

full blown ride did you say?


----------



## EAMotorsports

Ray....thats ride as in sponsorship!!! NOT the other kind!! 

He's already told me he cant do it so Im not really worried!! LOL So that means someone up there is going to get the buckle this weekend!!

EA


----------



## Rich Chang

You have to understand - us asian folk are just a bunch of perverts. I mean, why else would there be a billion of us running around the earth and why we were getting paid _not_ to have kids? 

-Rich




EAMotorsports said:


> Ray....thats ride as in sponsorship!!! NOT the other kind!!
> 
> EA


----------



## EAMotorsports

LMAO...thats a good one Rich!!

EA


----------



## Greg Anthony

Rich, is taht what you give Aaron, a full blown ride? BBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## David Usnik

*Driver's meeting*

Chris/Mike,

Let's hold a driver's meeting on Sunday. We should probably remind everyone that for the Halloween Classic, we are going to need to consolidate our pit spaces. Two people per 8' table! Also, we should ask for some volunteers for the next two Tuesday nights to get our tasks done.


----------



## losidude44857

Someone remind me to get the truer room cleaned, and no, i cant keep it in my pants, LOL
-Buddy


----------



## whynot

What the truer??


----------



## Impdog

Could someone email me a setup for a bmi tc3 for stock at the gate, thanks alot [email protected]


----------



## losidude44857

Jimmy, you got email, check it....
-Buddy


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hi everyone, Just a note to welcome Dennis Miller to TEAM short BUS Dennis is also a brp driver so watch out Bill he`s right behind you.THE BUS IS ALMOST FULL.





Marty TEAM short BUS


----------



## rayhuang

I sure hope your all packed up for another great day of racing at the gate. Doors open in 11.5 hours :lol:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

EAMotorsports said:


> My entry is on the way today...Save me a spot in Stock TC and 19 turn!!
> 
> EA


Are you bringing any IB3800's for sale at the Halloween race? I am having some trouble getting them from my regular supplier. I don't want to wait til the race to buy batteries, but if RAY says they are "off the hook" they must be insane!!!


----------



## EAMotorsports

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Are you bringing any IB3800's for sale at the Halloween race? I am having some trouble getting them from my regular supplier. I don't want to wait til the race to buy batteries, but if RAY says they are "off the hook" they must be insane!!!


 Yes I have a fresh batch coming in Tuesday of this week. Should take about a week to get them done. They are the newest batch with the Killer #'s. I will have those, 2 stage tires and motors with me at the race.

EA


----------



## David Usnik

EAMotorsports said:


> Yes I have a fresh batch coming in Tuesday of this week. Should take about a week to get them done. They are the newest batch with the Killer #'s. I will have those, 2 stage tires and motors with me at the race.
> 
> EA


Eric,

Do you think you'll have some motors with you in 1/12 scale tune at the Halloween race?


----------



## rayhuang

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Are you bringing any IB3800's for sale at the Halloween race? I am having some trouble getting them from my regular supplier. I don't want to wait til the race to buy batteries, but if RAY says they are "off the hook" they must be insane!!!


Where were you yesterday? I could have actually given you a run for your money-instead of being cannon fodder like last Sunday :lol:


----------



## Greg Anthony

are you guys still holding entries to 150?


----------



## Greg Anthony

So, any of you guys coming to the CRL in Toledo this Saturday?


----------



## bean's my hero

Maybe!


----------



## Greg Anthony

sweet... what class?


----------



## EAMotorsports

Dave I'll only have monster stocks with me. I am pretty much out of roar stocks right now.

EA


----------



## bean's my hero

TC stock if any!


----------



## onefastdude

Why you ask "GRASSHOPPER"?


----------



## Greg Anthony

too see whom is up to the challange


----------



## Doorman

RICOTHOMAS,

e-mail me @ [email protected]
Want to get a hold of you.

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## nitrojeff

are you looking for workers on Tuesday night, 10-18 ? I may have some time. let me know ASAP. should I bring anything?


----------



## rayhuang

Thats affirmative!! After 5:30 will do. If I am wrong _I am sure I will be corrected. Its a lot of sweeping, straightening up, etc. Maybe some rubber gloves, rags and a bottle of bleach to make a light solution to clean the tables off. A little light electrical work if ballasts came in.

Ray


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

rayhuang said:


> Where were you yesterday? I could have actually given you a run for your money-instead of being cannon fodder like last Sunday :lol:


Ray,
Your starting to scare me!!!! What the hell is a cannon fodder??? Had to keep the old lady happy, Had to cut down two trees and start winterizing the house. Should be there next Sunday though. Are you going to be a "cannon fodder" then to? :thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

EAMotorsports said:


> Yes I have a fresh batch coming in Tuesday of this week. Should take about a week to get them done. They are the newest batch with the Killer #'s. I will have those, 2 stage tires and motors with me at the race.
> 
> EA


EA you have a PM


----------



## onefastdude

Oh I see "challenge" heh


----------



## Greg Anthony

har-d-har-har-har


----------



## rayhuang

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Ray,
> Your starting to scare me!!!! What the hell is a cannon fodder??? Had to keep the old lady happy, Had to cut down two trees and start winterizing the house. Should be there next Sunday though. Are you going to be a "cannon fodder" then to? :thumbsup:


 *cannon* *fodder* is a term for small, easily destroyable enemies.


----------



## losidude44857

Wow, i did not know that you were such an educated individual...LOL
-Buddy


----------



## BudBartos

Ray Adams>> If You see this I could use a set of your cut down front arms. I will be at the gate Wed. Thanks!!!


----------



## whynot

cut down front arms?? new speed secret


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

EA, 
Thanks for the info. If my source dries up, I will be coming to see you.


----------



## Doorman

*Bud!!*



BudBartos said:


> Ray Adams>> If You see this I could use a set of your cut down front arms. I will be at the gate Wed. Thanks!!!


Bud, I have some (New) IRS front arms that are cut down .060.
I will be at the Gate Speed Palace this Friday for another round with the HT guys. 
If you are coming and want a pair, let me know ahead and I will throw in a pair.
I want to get more oil and brushes from you anyways.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Hello freaks!!*

As of today we have 155 entries for the Halloween Classic. Booyah. Keep 'em coming in. 

Locals - If you are not racing the classic, please arrange to have your pit gear removed from the facility for that weekend (october 28-30). We'll need every section of table to accomodate the racers for that weekend. We will be practicing tonight, and racing Friday and Sunday. So that gives three opportunities to get in and take your gear somewhere for the next week or two.







We appreciate your cooperation in the matter, and you will too!
















Additionally, we'll be working next week to clean up the track, tie up loose ends, and get the new layout down. I think we are going to shoot to bring the current layout up sunday after racing. I will keep you all posted regarding the days/times that your assistance is being asked for.

- Christopher D


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

Battery sale again. I have some $5 and $10 packs. Some 4, but mostly 6-cell packs. Some of the six cells are deadsorted-so you can either stop deadshorting them or if youve got a deadshort tray-then your all set. YOu will also need a charger with a long lockout to charge the deadshorted ones. 

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

Mr. Ray Adams, what Brand and size spur gear is on the BMI ? I'd like to get a spare. By the way... Thanks again!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

Chicky, did you get my e-mail?


----------



## rayhuang

Greg Anthony said:


> Chicky, did you get my e-mail?


 They left Tuesday for a trade show.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Hey Greg, 

Send your PM again...My box was full but is empty now.

EA


----------



## Greg Anthony

gotcha.... thank you


----------



## Greg Anthony

now you have a PM


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Jeff,I believe its a 100-64 pitch.Any brand wil work.


----------



## David Usnik

*Halloween Classic*

Mr. Anderson,

You said previously that you will have some Monster stocks with you next weekend for the Classic. Do you think you could bring a couple in 1/12 scale tune for us small-car guys? I'll be there Friday morning at 8:00 and I'll be pitting right behind Ray Huang.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Grizzly-A, is my spot from Nats still open?


----------



## Brian Rice

Greg Anthony said:


> Grizzly-A, is my spot from Nats still open?


No, but the one next to it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang

Pray that Ray doesn't go out for Mexican dinner the previous night...

-Rich



David Usnik said:


> I'll be pitting right behind Ray Huang.


----------



## Greg Anthony

ok, I guess, or I'll annoy Seaball... lol


----------



## losidude44857

I love it when Ray eats mexican food


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Greg,Brian Rice sits where you were.Theres a spot between Brian and Zach,or across from me is Eric Jones old spot.I take it we will see you on friday sometime?


----------



## David Usnik

Rich Chang said:


> Pray that Ray doesn't go out for Mexican dinner the previous night...
> 
> -Rich


That's fine with me. I have a few weapons of my own!:jest:


----------



## rayhuang

YOu IDIOTS hahahaha!!! DONT start something well all regret for the rest of our lives!!


----------



## losidude44857

LOL, i regret nothing....if you know what i mean HAHAHA
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Wow-Halloween Classic coming up!! I sure hope we have a great turnout this Sunday. Last time to test and tune before the big race!!!

After racing is done-time to tear dwon the track and do some more last minute cleaning and rearranging.

Also-just as a reminder-if your NOT racing the Classic-then please come out Sunday to take all your equipment home for the weekend.

Ray


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Rich Chang said:


> Pray that Ray doesn't go out for Mexican dinner the previous night...
> 
> -Rich


That visual gives a whole new definition for "Cannon Fodder"!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EAMotorsports

Whoever wants the fastest stock and 19 turn in the building save me a REAL good spot!!! :wave: 

EA


----------



## whynot

What tires do you guys run on your xray t1fk05 at the gate and what size do you start them at? thanks
mikey


----------



## rayhuang

EAMotorsports said:


> Whoever wants the fastest stock and 19 turn in the building save me a REAL good spot!!! :wave:
> 
> EA


EA-who do you want together? E-mail or call me Monday. We have three spots right by where we sat last year. ONe by Rice and two next to me.
My EA Motors and batteries were awesome today!!
Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

Where can I get a cutting head like the one on the tire truer at the Gate?


----------



## EAMotorsports

rayhuang said:


> EA-who do you want together? E-mail or call me Monday. We have three spots right by where we sat last year. ONe by Rice and two next to me.
> My EA Motors and batteries were awesome today!!
> Ray


 Hey Ray its just me coming. You may save 3 spots though. Me, Furman, and Popi Lopez.

EA


----------



## bean's my hero

*Halloween Classic!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Hey Guys,*

* I just wanted to make sure that anyone that has not signed up for the Halloween Classic at The Gate on October 28th,29th, and 30th and has intensions of racing in the event, know that they must get in contact with Chris Goetz a.s.a.p. to register for the event and arrange payment for entries. His e-mail address is **[email protected]**. Registration for the event will close at 12:00 midnight Monday,10/24. So if your not registered and you want to race in this great event get in touch with Chris NOW! I'd hate to see anyone get shut out of this race!*

*Thanks,*
*Jim*


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

rayhuang said:


> EA-who do you want together? E-mail or call me Monday. We have three spots right by where we sat last year. ONe by Rice and two next to me.
> My EA Motors and batteries were awesome today!!
> Ray


After seeing "rocket man " Hoo-Hang today, I REALLY know what it is like to be a cannon fodder


----------



## rayhuang

Yeah-Cannon Fodder-it was fun to be behind the cannon for once :lol: I love racing 12th scale!!! Next weekend is gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## EAMotorsports

bean's my hero said:


> *Hey Guys,*
> 
> * I just wanted to make sure that anyone that has not signed up for the Halloween Classic at The Gate on October 28th,29th, and 30th and has intensions of racing in the event, know that they must get in contact with Chris Goetz a.s.a.p. to register for the event and arrange payment for entries. His e-mail address is **[email protected]**. Registration for the event will close at 12:00 midnight Monday,10/24. So if your not registered and you want to race in this great event get in touch with Chris NOW! I'd hate to see anyone get shut out of this race!*
> 
> *Thanks,*
> *Jim*


 Hey Jim did chris get my entry? My name is not on the website. 

EA


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Good luck to everyone that is running in the Classic this weekend.

Jerry
************
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## Greg Anthony

Hey guys, your web site says "1st Leg of the US Triple Crown" I thought that was dead? what are the other races and who is running it?


----------



## bean's my hero

Greg,

It is dead. That is just the logo from two years ago that we used when it was a triple crown event.

Jim


----------



## Greg Anthony

just making sure, do you know who own the rights to it? Or is that unknown as well, well, and all the $$$ form 3 or 4 years of trophies as well...


----------



## bean's my hero

Don't know!


----------



## Greg Anthony

That's the problem, no one does!


----------



## John Tag

EAMotorsports said:


> Whoever wants the fastest stock and 19 turn in the building save me a REAL good spot!!! :wave:
> 
> EA



I'll save ya sa spot next to me...


----------



## rayhuang

Also-How about a big shout out to Chris Goetz for running a great race program yesterday!! Takes a lot of yapping on the mic to keep everything on schedule and still make the race day fun. Also-a bunch of step-it up performances right before the Halloween Classic.

No doubt about it-if theres one "BIG" race where stock touring supremecy is earned-it will again be at the Halloween Classic. I think the top 10 will be within 2 or 3 sec max!! And TQ decided by tenths!! Mark my words!! There are dialed JRXS. RDX's, FK05's!! This time it wont be about chassis. Its about freak motors and driver skill!!


----------



## Rich Chang

rayhuang said:


> Its about freak motors and driver skill!!


Batteries are not important?


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> Batteries are not important?


 :lol: EVERYONE will have new and killer packs!!! I truly think for the first time-everyone form Joe Schmo to Barry Baker has the ability to have more voltage and more runtime than they can handle!!


----------



## bean's my hero

Come on Ray don't forget about the dialed MI2............


----------



## rayhuang

YOu said it!!


----------



## losidude44857

Do we still have a long list to do before the Classic for Tuesday night?
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Buddy,

Yeah, we do. I'm looking for help tonight and tomorrow between the hours of 6:00 and 9 or 10. Some of the things we'll need to address are the following.

- Organize pit spots and assign the teams to their spots
- Replace missing/failed ballasts
- Vacuum track
- Sweep floors and take out trash/rolls of old carpet
- Assign committees for general tasks throughout the weekend

And much, much more.... 

-- Chris --


----------



## Medved

be there tomorrow after work.

dan medved


----------



## darnold

Seaball- I hope I'm in the H.C. (12th modified) and you have mail, also if you can please give me a call - Dave Arnold


----------



## Eric.o

ok im lost, i was just at the gate and it was locked with 1 car infront of it. was the work night cancled?


----------



## bean's my hero

We are here now. We were at Bell's and Whistles

Jim


----------



## jdwca

Jimmy Herrmann is my hero.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Goetz said:


> - Sweep floors and take out trash/rolls of old carpet


Is there something your not telling oh tag-less wonder?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Greg Anthony likes dudes.*



Greg Anthony said:


> Is there something your not telling oh tag-less wonder?


Yeah nice, thanks. Herrmann's already been telling everyone I was running a 19t arm! Haha. 

Nah, no surprises for this race. The carpet I am referring to is actually from the upstairs place. Though, we do hope to be taking alot more out in the coming months... 

See you soon,

- Tagless -


----------



## Greg Anthony

*Gary Coleman or Webster?*

you crack me up! 

I sure hope that wasn't a 19T, if it was it sure was BUTT slow.


----------



## rayhuang

Anyone want to pick TQ and winners in any of the classes? Hoo hoooo!!


----------



## Brian Rice

Ray Adams,

I got your message... thanks!

I'll get them from you on Friday.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Eurotrash*

No Greg, it was a European 23T stock arm. That's all I ever really use.  I heard somewhere, that as long as it's 20T or higher, it's not cheating. 

I am also working hand in hand with a local magician to develop the skills to be able to add and remove weight using the sleight of hand technique. I have not perfected this just yet, hence my round one disqualification. When I do, though, even five tech guys won't cut it! :freak:

That's awesome.

-- Christopher Blaine --


----------



## Mike Peterson

Tommy Craimer lays it down in TC MOD!!!!! He's from the U.K.


----------



## Brian Rice

I just looked at the entry list on the website... I didn't see Mike Peterson, or Roger Horowitz. They must be scared to come to the "Gate"! I don't blame them, I wouldn't drive here to get beat like last time!


----------



## insaneriders

*Dale Earnhard SR will be in attendance*

Dale hasn't been to the Gate in a while, but for the Halloween race he will be disguised in the twelve scale stock class. 

Tony Carruba, please pull over, cause Dale will put you in the wall. As for the others, there won't be any drafting, just horsepower.


----------



## rayhuang

I can put in a few hours work Wednesday night if its an open work night!! Just e-mail me with a yeah or nay.


----------



## bean's my hero

I hear Mike Peterson is almost out of the hobby..........I also hear there might be a TC3 for sale soon.....maybe 2 of them.......


----------



## Robertw321

Jim Herrmann

You have a PM.


----------



## rayhuang

Is everyone ready? I sort of am. Ive cut some of my motors, rebuilt my 12th scale, organized my parts..........

Over 200 entries boys and girls!!! BIG RACE!! And we get to go home and sleep in our own beds!!!!

For the locals, lend a hand if you can during the weekend. If your not racing-by all means come in and spectate!!! Bary Baker, Blackstock among others will be here tearing it up in modified!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Blackstock, Baker, Lemiuex, Ciccarello, Yeah there is some big names coming...WORD


----------



## whynot

On the serpent site it says Baker is going to be running a 960 in Florida this weekend.I am pretty sure thats what I read.
mike


----------



## whynot

10.22.05 This is copy and pasted from mytsn.com

Serpent USA is proud to be main sponsor of the 2005 Roar Fuel On Road Nationals. For this race we will have the team in full with drivers coming over from all over USA. Barry Baker is joining Team Serpent at this race and will be driving a S-960 Michael Salven, will be attending and will provide technical support to everybody using Serpent products. Don't miss the event of the year @ Kissimmee


----------



## bean's my hero

Alright the time has come, the moment you've been waiting for. Here is the long awaited Heat Board for the 2005 Halloween Classic!

http://www.jlapracemanager.com/cgi-bin/JLapViewResults.asp?where=NORCAR

If you see any frequency problems and or Personal transponder issues please send corrections to Chris Goetz via [email protected]. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## losidude44857

I dont see Ron Jeremy on the list...i hope he is coming
-Buddy


----------



## Roger Horowitz

*Suckville, OHIO*



Brian Rice said:


> I wouldn't drive here to get beat like last time!


How about I wouldn't drive there to race with an bunch of gay, ****, man-loving, cheaters, who love men. Rumor has it, one of your hot shoes couldn't hack it in Toledo, so he ran a 7 turn arm in a stock can. That's pathetic. Then again, I am sure this is a regular occurance at your place. I bet half of your weekly stock A-main consists of illegally motored cars. 

Maybe when you guys meet someone with real skills you'll realize even a fake powerplant won't cover for your errors. Or maybe that was realized this past weekend!

Have fun cheating this weekend NORCAR.  

Rog


----------



## vn1500

How about if we take up a collection for gas so you can bring you and your so called SKILLS and have them handed to you by guys with real SKILLS ... DON'T JUST SING IT BRING IT!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Billanti

Roger Horowitz said:


> How about I wouldn't drive there to race with an bunch of gay, ****, man-loving, cheaters, who love men. Rumor has it, one of your hot shoes couldn't hack it in Toledo, so he ran a 7 turn arm in a stock can. That's pathetic. Then again, I am sure this is a regular occurance at your place. I bet half of your weekly stock A-main consists of illegally motored cars.
> 
> Maybe when you guys meet someone with real skills you'll realize even a fake powerplant won't cover for your errors. Or maybe that was realized this past weekend!
> 
> Have fun cheating this weekend NORCAR.
> 
> Rog


----------



## Tres

Good luck and lay it down Ray!


----------



## losidude44857

Roger is my hero


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks Tres-I am going to have fun#1!! I wont get to do all 4 qualifiers-so I need all the luck I can get!!

Ray


----------



## henrythegreat

*ray*

:wave: ill be cheering you on


----------



## NashRCracer

you'll be watching also!!!!

http://www.rc50.com/media/webcam.html


----------



## rayhuang

Drivers from the Gate all up in those a-mains!!! Two TQ's held by Locals as well. TQ stock Goetz and TQ 12th stock is Rice!! Keep it up boys!!

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

Holy Cow!!! That was super fun!! Great racing to all! Congrats to tEam sHorT Bus. I only wish I had Qualified worse in 1/12, then I wouldn't have been on the stand with all that talent and I could have picked up some D main hardware. Thanks to everyone who helped me out. See ya'll soon!


----------



## insaneriders

*Nitro*

Jeffy, how about 170

Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff

no can do


----------



## catmanzr

Who won TC 19 turn and Mod?


----------



## henrythegreat

man what a great race weekend and experience this was for all id like to congradulate all the people  who made this race possible and to all the dudes who took home some wood this weekend.


----------



## henrythegreat

*rc race weekend*

what a race this was from start till finish man thanks to all the guys at the gate for putting this on :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> Jeffy, how about 170
> 
> Gabe


LOL!  He can taste it Jeff!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

henrythegreat said:


> man what a great race weekend and experience this was for all id like to congradulate all the people  who made this race possible and to all the dudes who took home some wood this weekend.


I went home with wood and didnt even race! :dude:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Congrats To Wayne Gerber And All!!!!*

WAYNE GERBER, and the SG1, congrats on the 12th scale victory!!! Will you do it again at the Champs? Lets hope so! Glad to see you pulled it off in the end! Love it when locals Kick some major A_ _ !!!!:dude: 


PETE MEDVED Bunny hop king of the year! that was Sweet!!!!:thumbsup: 

BRIAN RICE Go *PiNk* PoWeR!!!!!! 

TONY CARRUBBA, King of POWER PUSH Batteries! way to go a lot of your cells were in a lot of fast and first place cars!!!, I dont remember the last time I saw you that excited! Oh yeah I do when Vicki won the champs!  

And to everyone else congratulations and good job! didnt get to see everyone race, Had to get back home and get some sleep before work. Saw some real improvement from JEFF " The Screamer" Morgan ,MARTY " the italian" Mangione and TOM " the Tank" from the *HOBBY* *TOWN* race crew keep It up and Congrats to Jeff for winning that 12L4 no one deserved it more! How did DAVE MORROW End up? And BUD? He was laying it down in qualifying pretty well from what i read on the heat boards!


----------



## rayhuang

*Wow!!*

From the bottom of my heart I want to thank the Gate crew and everyone who made the 2005 Halloween Classic a reality!!!


----------



## David Usnik

Awesome weekend of racing! Thanks to Chris, Wise, Jimmy, and everyone else who helped to pull this thing off without a hitch. I wish I didn't have to leave yesterday at 5:30. I just got done looking at the time sheets from the 12 stock A-main. That looks like it was the best race of the weekend. Top three places being swapped between Gerber, Rice, and Dayger; the place had to of been going crazy!


----------



## Mackin

Great race guys!
Brian Rice, you are a class act.
chuck


----------



## Greg Anthony

Een though the mains ran was too long into the night, this was a GREAT race. I hope the Gate does some version of a spring race for those of us not going to Cali for Indoor Nats, that would be sweet! How about the Easter Classic? lol


----------



## Brian Rice

Thanks Chuck!

That was probably the BEST race that I have ever been involved in! I was trying to make a clean pass and just couldn't get it done. I think Dayger's car was about 13" wide... LOL!

Thanks to everyone involved with a great event!!!!


----------



## McSmooth

Greg Anthony said:


> I hope the Gate does some version of a spring race for those of us not going to Cali for Indoor Nats, that would be sweet! How about the Easter Classic? lol


Last year, they held a "Grand Finale" race in early April. Maybe if there's enough interest, they'll do it again.


----------



## BudBartos

Gate guys and NORCAR great race!!!! I'm still dizzy from the paragon smell however. 
SG1 way to go!!!! As they say it's not over till it's over!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Grand Finale - 05*



McSmooth said:


> Last year, they held a "Grand Finale" race in early April. Maybe if there's enough interest, they'll do it again.


Yes, it will happen again. We are already exploring new ideas.

-- Chris --


----------



## Rich Chang

Brian, I am going to start calling you 'Ryan Newman Jr.' Engineering rules!  Congrats on your great run and go kick some butt at Cleveland this year!

-Rich




Brian Rice said:


> Thanks Chuck!
> 
> That was probably the BEST race that I have ever been involved in! I was trying to make a clean pass and just couldn't get it done. I think Dayger's car was about 13" wide... LOL!
> 
> Thanks to everyone involved with a great event!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*The BR*



Mackin said:


> Brian Rice, you are a class act.


Indeed. I have been riding Brian hard lately for being so fast for 7 -1/2 minutes.  However, I have not seen a better piece of driving, from anyone at any level, than I did of Brian this weekend. That was an 8 minute display of impeccable class and talent. 

Great job Wayne, for rollin' up and taking the win for The Gate. That was an awesome race to be present for. 

I hope Dirla gets that one posted soon!


----------



## Rich Chang

Hey Chris - nice runs in stock TC and 19-turn TC!

Well, I guess all the Cleveland folks should be congratulated from what I see in the results. 

But, check out Ray Huang!! He makes me a proud Asian.


----------



## Brian Rice

Goetz said:


> Indeed. I have been riding Brian hard lately for being so fast for 7 -1/2 minutes.  However, I have not seen a better piece of driving, from anyone at any level, than I did of Brian this weekend. That was an 8 minute display of impeccable class and talent.


Thanks Chris!


----------



## Brian Rice

Rich Chang said:


> Brian, I am going to start calling you 'Ryan Newman Jr.' Engineering rules!  Congrats on your great run and go kick some butt at Cleveland this year!
> 
> -Rich



Thanks Rich! I don't know how much engineering went into this though!


----------



## henrythegreat

great job this weekend chris, wise, and herman you dudes ran awesome especially chris man you put it down all weekend. and to mike thanks for calling my raffel ticket first


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks Rich. I had a great weekend. Once I figure out how to drive more than the first minute and the last minute of 12th scale, I might be a contender!! 

yeah-theres 8-minutes of driving in a race, not two!!

I think this was a big weekend for all Gaters. We put a lot of guys at the top.

As I walked around all weekend long-I heard nothing but praise for the facility and the layout. And-all the hard work on laying the carpet was worthwhile. Barely a ripple appeared. I heard the ripple on the front straight was made larger by a marshall, not by cars.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Yeah*

Thanks to everyone who helped, this summer and beyond, make our facility what it is. I found a few pics that we should really be able to enjoy. And we're not done yet. Step by step, we'll keep a risin'.  

http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=15&pos=21

http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=15&pos=55

http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=15&pos=67

http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=15&pos=81

http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=15&pos=98



Click on the pics for a larger image of it.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Early Christmas Gift?*

Hey guys,

More to feast your eyes on. Check it out.

http://www.rcscoringpro.com/features.html

I have discussed this in the past with some of you and the response has been unanimous. Soon, very soon, we will have this at out fingertips, and provided I learn the software in and out, visits to the PC from racers will be a thing of the past. If any of you have been to Halo or Trackside and have seen this in action, you know why I am so excited about it. Take a minute or two and review the attributes. It's quite impressive.

I want to have this up and running in the next week or so for the high traffic we'll see durring for our warm-up to the most anticipated carpet race yearly; The Cleveland U.S. Indoor Championships.

As soon as this is official and complete, I'll let you all know.

- Chris


----------



## rayhuang

Crap-cant we just go back to hand counting and stop watches? 

Yahoooo!! No more Jlap??? OHhhh-thats Tooo bad!!


----------



## henrythegreat

*warm up*

chris where will the warmups be held


----------



## rayhuang

Henry-the Warm-up will be at the Gate from November 19th till November 22nd. On the 20th will be the Annual US Indoor Champs Warm-up Race. That race has attracted over 70 entries in the past and has been a whos who of A-Main drivers at the Champs the following week.


----------



## Medved

Cool, looks good! Sunday I talked to Mike about a work detail, We leave for Florida wedsday but I have some time tuesday evening.
I'll check the post later.

Dan medved


----------



## rayhuang

Dan and all,

Tonight (Tuesday) 6pm to 9pm will be to clean the Bingo Hall. If the bingo hall is clean before 9pm-then you all might want to get started on The Gate side.

Wednesday night 5:30 to 10pm is to clean The Gate so it is ready for Hobbytown to race Friday night. The current layout stays down till Sunday when it gets pulled up at the conclusion of racing. It was decided it would be fun for the Hobbytown crew and BRP cars to run on the layout!!! Oh-and maybe everyones just too tired to deal with putting down a new layout this week as well.


----------



## Roger Horowitz

*Failure*

I am sorry I didn't make the trip out to watch the locals fail this weekend. Rumor has it, your golden boys had TQ'ed a few rounds only to hand it away in the last. Great job Clevelanders.  I guess your city must truly be cursed.


----------



## Mike Peterson

I know Roger Horowitz and when he was man enough to show up at the gate, I would beat him down all the time....True this is a couple of years back but none the less..I think now he is so bad he refuses to show his face ever again! Come to think of it I don't remember a race he ever finished......Wow what kind of car did you run Horowitz? A RCBLAB or something????????That thing sucked!!!! As did roger.....


----------



## losidude44857

Paul is my father


----------



## ccm399

Roger Horowitz said:


> I am sorry I didn't make the trip out to watch the locals fail this weekend. Rumor has it, your golden boys had TQ'ed a few rounds only to hand it away in the last. Great job Clevelanders.  I guess your city must truly be cursed.


UMMM, didn't Gerber and Rice go 1 - 2 in stock 1/12 scale???? That's failure?

Oh well to each his own.

Chris


----------



## rayhuang

I will be there tomorrow to clean the Gate. If anyone gets there early-call me and I can get a head start. I can be there as early as 4:30 I think.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

The video of the stock 12th scale A-main is up on rc50.com. I dont know whats more impressive-the race between Dayger, Rice and Wayne or how darn good our track looked on video!!! CHeck it out. You'll need Real Player to view it.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> The video of the stock 12th scale A-main is up on rc50.com. I dont know whats more impressive-the race between Dayger, Rice and Wayne or how darn good our track looked on video!!! CHeck it out. You'll need Real Player to view it.


Damn, that was fun to watch. I only wish he had left the bonus lap on it, since most of us thought the race was still going anyway ...

Nice work Brian, Wayne, and Jeff. What a great race. Something that went virtually unnoticed was that the only guy NOT to tap out was Dayger. Man was his car slow, and he just wheeled it.


----------



## Brian Rice

Chris, you need to watch it again. The last lap is when Dayger finally tapped. That was what caused the three of us to be so close as we came out of the infield.

No matter what the results were, that was fun to be involved in!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

So you are saying he pulled a Brian Rice, eh?


----------



## Brian Rice

That was the OLD Brian.


----------



## rayhuang

ROAR On-Road Carpet Nationals in Stockton, California March 15th-19th 2006 . Foam tires-not rubber tires. Track looks really nice. First we need to worry about the Champs, but its never too early to start planning for big races.

One odd thing-Masters Sedan, but no Masters 12th scale. Maybe Masters sedan is growing.

I guess we had better have a Nats warm-up race planned at the Gate in early March!!


----------



## rayhuang

I guess a picture would help-right?


----------



## rayhuang

And the tall drivers stand. Man-this race is gonna be huge!!


----------



## bean's my hero

Anyone wanna go with me? I will be fun! Road trips are always a blast. Just ask the guys that went with me last time. I'm a whole different person on the road!:hat: 

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> Anyone wanna go with me? I will be fun! Road trips are always a blast. Just ask the guys that went with me last time. I'm a whole different person on the road!:hat:
> 
> Jim


 
You mean drive all the way to Cali or sit next to you on the airplane :lol:

If you want an entertaining trip-ride with Cnutz and Ballstone!!! Both visually stunning as well as intellectually rich...YEAH RIGHT!!


----------



## losidude44857

Wow, i was going nuts during that race, as was my father


----------



## bean's my hero

You can sit right next to me on a Boeing 737. I will be flying I have some fequent flyer miles that I need to use up.

Jim


----------



## losidude44857

A road trip....HMMMM


----------



## rayhuang

Well-this pretty much shoots all my Tamiya TCS and On-Road Nats plans for 2006. But thats OK. The tracks 98x48 and TQ Orange only.


----------



## Mackin

Looks like a lot of 180's. Like the old norcar tracks?
chuck


----------



## losidude44857

Looks like i dont wanna go, no paragon?!?!? Im gonna suck


----------



## rayhuang

Chuck-on there Region 12 Championship layout they split the 98' back straight into two parts!! It was pretty wild. Thy went about 40'-right into a 180 and then back onto the stright for another 40'.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Hey Guys,

The track in Cali where the Nats are is awesome. They dont get very technical in their weekly layouts but in 02 when they had the nats they actually used an old Worlds layout. It was awesome to run on!! There is not a bump anywhere on the track. If you can make the nationals there I would highly suggest it. They almost put on as good a show as the Gate!!

EA


----------



## EAMotorsports

http://www.rcracing.com/ROAR_Carpet_Nationals_2002_2145.cfm

Here is a link for the 02 nationals that was there.

EA


----------



## nitrojeff

Holy Cow! I can't believe I won an L4. I have a few questions. which suspention mount, 10 degrees? what tires, grey purlpe? .075 t-bar OK? JR servo, 38 oz/.11 OK? servo tilted or flat? shock oil 20 wt? springs 20lb?


----------



## Mackin

Jeff,
10 degree mount, purple front, grey rears, thick t-bar, get a couple spares. I mount my servo flat. 30 wt oil and #20 springs up front. You had it pretty close. Have fun!
chuck


----------



## nitrojeff

Thank you.


----------



## MAD1

Jeff,

Do you really know all that stuff, or are you trying to pretend you do?


----------



## nitrojeff

I copied it out of the manual, but used my own words.


----------



## MAD1

That's what I thought! Gotsa a new car for bomber...Ifn I get er painted in time.

Does your fancy shmansy tire truer thing do 1/12th?


----------



## nitrojeff

I have the arbors, but have never tried. I'll bring it friday.


----------



## Mackin

Jeff 
I have a novak gt-7 that will fit right in the 12l-4. I'll give you a good deal.
chuck


----------



## MAD1

Jeff, I'm not sure you would know what to do with a real racing ESC!!!!


----------



## vn1500

Hey mackin if Jeff doesn't need or want the gt-7 , I sure would be interested . I'm in the process of obtaining a 12th scale that will soon not be needed by someone.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Anyone know a website that I can print a copy of a rollout chart for a 12 scale?


----------



## Mackin

vn1500
I'll should be there both fri and sun.
chuck


----------



## vn1500

sweeeeeeet


----------



## Rich Chang

Attached is a roll-out chart I put together. Print it out and then just trim around one of the charts. It is sized so that you can "laminate" it with standard width packing tape.

I did this for a bunch of my racing buddies.

It is a great size b/c it fits right in your tool box.

-Rich




ZOOOOM said:


> Anyone know a website that I can print a copy of a rollout chart for a 12 scale?


----------



## ZOOOOM

Thanks Rich


----------



## losidude44857

Goetz can fit his whole hand in my "tool box"
-Buddy


----------



## nitrojeff

Mackin said:


> Jeff
> I have a novak gt-7 that will fit right in the 12l-4. I'll give you a good deal.
> chuck


 Mitch is right, I wouldn't know what to do with a racing ESC. But Thank you. A little at a time, I need tires and spare parts first. Also, Hey TJ, I was going to leave the XRS in the car,do you want to run that esc or get a better one. Doesn't change the price. See Ya'll Friday. If I'm late, sign me up. Bomber and 18. If you want to try 1/12 Tom, Sign up and I'll charge a pack.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Guys this is a little late but I got backed up at work. GREAT race, first class all the way around. Brian Rice, I was marshalling the sweeper onto the straight in the main, You all three drove a quality race and it was a blast to watch. You did good!!!!


----------



## MuchoMadness

*Rev.3 & Futaba 3PM*

Fellas,
I have a SpeedMerchant Rev.3 roller (w/ 2 chassis plates) + a Futaba 3PM radio (FM 75mghz) & Novak micro reciever w/ 2 sets of crystals for sale at a really good price. All sold separately. Thought I'd throw it out here to the local guys first before I go to Swap & Sell or E-bay. PM me or email to [email protected] if interested & I can bring them to the track.

Later Fellas! :thumbsup: 
-Jason M.


----------



## bigcheese

*Body for Gate*

I'm ramping up for the gate. Does anyone have a beater TC body I can buy and use while I'm getting up to speed? Thanks!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

As a matter fact, there are three Parma Alpha bodies sitting on the counter with a "Free" sign tagged to them. No lie. Mike Wise put them up there after the Classic.

- Chris -


----------



## Mike Peterson

Yes he did!


----------



## bigcheese

Thanks Chris! It'll save me from dumpster diving in the Hallo. Classic trash.


----------



## Doorman

Chris,

Can you give me a projected date on the end of the year race?
I would like to plan vacation for it and need to try to plan for it at work now.

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## nitrojeff

Mr. Doorman, the RC12LS has been handed down to Tom Barrett of tEam sHorT Bus and he had a stellar first time out!! Thank you.


----------



## Doorman

nitrojeff said:


> Mr. Doorman, the RC12LS has been handed down to Tom Barrett of tEam sHorT Bus and he had a stellar first time out!! Thank you.


Jeff, I hope Tom likes it as much as you and I have.
It is a Great lil' car!

See you soon.
Tracy


----------



## rayhuang

I see Pulfer and Ciccarello had quite a battle today!! I wish I had seen it. Was Goetz hoarse by the end of the Main? Also-round one of 12th stock qualifying was close too. I am sorry I missed it-but it was also fun to wake-up-look at the clock and see 11:02am for the first time in 4 years!! :lol:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Battle of the Bulge*



rayhuang said:


> I see Pulfer and Ciccarello had quite a battle today!! I wish I had seen it. Was Goetz hoarse by the end of the Main? Also-round one of 12th stock qualifying was close too. I am sorry I missed it-but it was also fun to wake-up-look at the clock and see 11:02am for the first time in 4 years!! :lol:


I was fairly silent on the mic today. Pulfer had that one in the bag...from the pole... stretched it to about a straightaway or more after two minutes. But Ciccarello drove flawless for five and that was the determinant. Damn freak. Pulfer's car was a bit faster... 10.7 in 19T? Sure, why not?


----------



## ZOOOOM

VN1500'

You have a PM


----------



## rayhuang

Hey everyone,

SOme of you are running 19t sedan and 19t 12th scale at Champs this year. Does anyone want to run those classes Sunday? I know for sure I am up for either 19t or stock sedan or both???? Maybe have a combined 19t/mod 12th scale class too? Just putting some ideas out to everyone to ponder for this weekend.

Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson

Peterson will run 12th 19 turn!!!!!!!!!! As long as I learn to keep my car above the 3mm ride height!!!!!!!! Such an idiot.....
New book out this week:
HOW TO FAIL by MIKE WISE
and also:
MOTOR BUILDING FOR DUMMYS by MIKE WISE


----------



## rayhuang

Wayne and I are in for 19t 12th scale this Sunday!!!


----------



## MuchoMadness

rayhuang said:


> Wayne and I are in for 19t 12th scale this Sunday!!!


Ditto. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Wayne and I are in for 19t 12th scale this Sunday!!!


Me, me, me, me! Ummm, I'm in.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Me, me, me, me! Ummm, I'm in.


NO-NO soup for you!! Hey-more the merrier!! Finally gonna roll the L4-eh?

The gate is awesome isnt it? 

Ray


----------



## Doorman

*CRC T-Fource?*



rayhuang said:


> NO-NO soup for you!! Hey-more the merrier!! Finally gonna roll the L4-eh?
> 
> The gate is awesome isnt it?
> 
> Ray


Dave,

Did you unload your T-Fource and switch to a L4?

Tracy


----------



## David Usnik

Doorman said:


> Dave,
> 
> Did you unload your T-Fource and switch to a L4?
> 
> Tracy


No Tracy, I still have it. I'm racing both 12 stock and 19t at the Champs, so I bought myself a 12L4 for 19t. I haven't used it yet, so this Sunday will be it's maiden voyage.

Pete and Grizzly, are you guys in for a little more speed this week?


----------



## bean's my hero

Doesn't anyone wanna run stock with me?


----------



## David Usnik

*12 19t*

With the caliber of drivers that are running 12 19t this Sunday, I realize I won't be real competitive. But I've got to run this car at some point before the Champs and this weekend is as good of time as any.


----------



## rayhuang

Dave-Will you be out tomorrow night? We can work on rollout/tire compounds, etc. I am bringing my 12th to run a pack or two with a 19t in it.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

If I can come up with a 19t I will run with you guys.I dont own one.


----------



## losidude44857

19T touring car this Sunday too...


----------



## David Usnik

GRIZZLY-A said:


> If I can come up with a 19t I will run with you guys.I dont own one.


Ray - I'm sure Danny or Pete have one you could use.


----------



## henrythegreat

i sold my tc3 as a rolling chassis got 150.00 for it im so happy cause now i am closer to getting a xray.


----------



## rayhuang

GRIZZLY-A said:


> If I can come up with a 19t I will run with you guys.I dont own one.


Bigger Ray,

I have an older c1 can around with two arms you can try. Chris Byron ran it last Wednesday and it looked pretty fast. Jus slot some f's, put some grn springs and gear it up!!

Littler Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Bigger Ray,
> 
> I have an older c1 can around with two arms you can try. Chris Byron ran it last Wednesday and it looked pretty fast. Jus slot some f's, put some grn springs and gear it up!!
> 
> Littler Ray


Hey guys, if you are looking for 19T motors that really have some rip, contact Chad Phillips at Trinity, 

[email protected]

You may have to wire them backwards to work, but who hey, you'll be fast. Just like James Burton always said, "Who needs ethics, when you've got speed?"


----------



## CypressMidWest

Goetz said:


> Hey guys, if you are looking for 19T motors that really have some rip, contact Chad Phillips at Trinity,
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> You may have to wire them backwards to work, but who hey, you'll be fast. Just like James Burton always said, "Who needs ethics, when you've got speed?"


 You could always bypass the middle man and drop a hemi wound 10 turn arm in a chameleon can, I mean if you're gonna go, go all out!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

CypressMidWest said:


> You could always bypass the middle man and drop a hemi wound 10 turn arm in a chameleon can, I mean if you're gonna go, go all out!!!


Ian, I don't think that's legal in 19T.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Goetz said:


> Ian, I don't think that's legal in 19T.


 You're still using the spec can LOL!!
According to the rules at the IIC Chad's method wasn't either, and you know me Chris, I don't look for "incremental" improvements, I want BIG GAINS!!


----------



## whynot

GRIZZLY-A said:


> If I can come up with a 19t I will run with you guys.I dont own one.


Hey ray,Mikey is bringing my 19 turn up to the gate tonight you can use it.I just trued the comm on it and the brushes still look good.Go ahead and use it. it is like new only tried it a couple of times but I prob. wont be needing it for awhile.
mike


----------



## rayhuang

Mike and Goetz,

Cancel me for 19t Sedan Sunday. I will be there late-though I will pre-charge my batteries at home and should make round one. PLease sign me up for Stock sedan an 19t 12th scale for Sunday. I'll remind you guys Saturday. 

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Ray Adms-I'll take those c-hubs!! I'll buy-em Sunday please!!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

There all yours,Ill have them on sun.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

CypressMidWest said:


> Chris, I don't look for "incremental" improvements, I want BIG GAINS!!


That's good stuff.


----------



## rctazmanmc

Guys - second race of the CRL series is at Toledo again this weekend. Check the link for the updated dates and locations.

Turn out is expect to be up even more this time being close to the champs.

It was good to see Jimmy and Chris out at the last race. Some of you guys should come on out and run. All classed seemed to be competitive and racing went smooth.

I thought it was a great time and worth the trip and time.

See ya later,

mc


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I'm not coming if they still require tags in the motors! :lol:


----------



## rctazmanmc

I have a bunch of them for you Chris.....

Make the monster motor you want and let the magic happen....

Are you guys having a warm up for the champs? If so when? I like to come up and run the track since you have re-vamped the place. Looked really good in the pics and the video from the Halloween race.

mc


----------



## Rich Chang

Just tape a tag to the inside of one the motor holes.

The rules just say, "in-place and visible through motor vent holes." So, "in-place" can be interpreted many different ways. It doesn't necessary mean , "in-place between the arm stacks." LOL!




Goetz said:


> I'm not coming if they still require tags in the motors! :lol:


----------



## MAD1

A little help. What size truing for front and rear on 1/12?


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> A little help. What size truing for front and rear on 1/12?


What do you want? Long life, max performance, or a litte of both?

Also-Mad1-the diff needs to be tight!! Unlike your FWD Losi-this one aint going anywhere without the proper diff tightness :lol:


----------



## Brian Rice

MAD1 said:


> A little help. What size truing for front and rear on 1/12?



That depends...

Fronts: 1.70" to start
Rears: Without lowered rear pod plates - 1.82"
With lowered pod plates 1.75"

I will also suggest getting the IRS rear ride height adjusters for 0.5mm axle adjustments. :thumbsup:


----------



## CypressMidWest

Rich Chang said:


> Just tape a tag to the inside of one the motor holes.
> 
> The rules just say, "in-place and visible through motor vent holes." So, "in-place" can be interpreted many different ways. It doesn't necessary mean , "in-place between the arm stacks." LOL!


 When I run 19t I like to run the Chad Phillips tuned "Jucha Novak Race Edition" Motor. No Tag, wrong arm and reverse polarity!!


----------



## Rich Chang

LOL! Yeah, but you can get away with it because you are such a nice guy! 

-Rich




CypressMidWest said:


> When I run 19t I like to run the Chad Phillips tuned "Jucha Novak Race Edition" Motor. No Tag, wrong arm and reverse polarity!!


----------



## MAD1

Thanks Brian


----------



## davidl

rayhuang said:


> Wayne and I are in for 19t 12th scale this Sunday!!!


Ray, I am coming and want to run 19T 1/12 scale as well. What motor are you guys using? I have both the C2 and the Ultrabird.


----------



## rayhuang

davidl said:


> Ray, I am coming and want to run 19T 1/12 scale as well. What motor are you guys using? I have both the C2 and the Ultrabird.



I dont think there are any rules. C2 will be popular-but I still have my Ultrabirds from the 04 Snowbirds-so thats what I am running.


----------



## insaneriders

*Bomber with TC*

Hey I'd like to run my bomber with the TC's on Sunday. I think TQ is possible, even though the body is twice as heavy and shaped like a barn door. Fortunately no one can pass a barn!

Gabe


----------



## vn1500

Hey Gabe there is a possibility that I'll have the pro 4 up by sunday I'll put the Impala on and run with ya , this is gonna be way fun hehehehehehe...........


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey, where can I get the 1/12 rear tire arbor for the Cobra lathe? I ordered one and it is too small.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Rich Chang said:


> LOL! Yeah, but you can get away with it because you are such a nice guy!
> 
> -Rich


 Actually, it's because my driving is sooooo bad that even that doesn't help get my laptimes down!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Major props to the Gate crew for keeping us on high bite all these months. Only one week from the Champs and I hope everyone who meets or exceeds there goals at the upcoming Champs takes the time aftrerwards to thank all the guys who make the Gate happen and provide an environment that fosters improvement!!!

Thanks homies,
Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Schlitzke*

We did have some great racing yesterday. It's a great thing when every main has something worth shouting for. Then again, for some of us, it doesn't take much.  Nonetheless, it took me all day to get my car together, because I had more fun watching the action than I had the drive to join in. Good stuff.

Various notes:

- Mackin holds it down again. 
- Eric Orszag stepping it up big with a clutch run. 
- Zacharius looking good again in sedan.
- Jimmy's car breaks if you look at it wrong.
- 19T 12th scale was awesome (I am certain that 19T will grow locally).
- Violet tires work well in 19T. 

See you all on Wednesday for some last minute preparation. This weekend is the last warmup before Cleveland. We'll be open for practice and racing from Saturday through Tuesday, so bring it on.

- C. Goetz -


----------



## windix60

Chris you forgot one thing.

Bean thought Practice is over rated!

Just kidding
Pracitce makes perfect.

When will Wises book be available at Borders or Amazon? I heard it has come from a 2 page flyer to almost a Pulitzer prize winning encyclopedia of dont's.


----------



## rayhuang

Did someone say Practice???

*2005 Champs Warm-up week and Race*

The pre-champs starts a night earlier this year. You can choose to race with the Hobbytown USA group Friday night at the Gate. Doors Open 5pm. $12.00 first class and $8 2nd class.

Saturday is open practice. 10am till 8pm. $10.00
Sunday 05 Champs Warm-up Race. Doors open at 8am. $15 first class, $10.00 second class.
Monday and Tuesday are open practice. 10am till 8..... $10.00


----------



## Rich Chang

Ray! Put some laps in for me. I'll be there in spirit!  I saw Eli run this past weekend at the CRL race and well, not surprising, he's supah fast!

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> Ray! Put some laps in for me. I'll be there in spirit!  I saw Eli run this past weekend at the CRL race and well, not surprising, he's supah fast!
> 
> -Rich


I heard you hit an oil slick and crashed Saturday!! :lol:


----------



## Rich Chang

Haha! Man, word travels fast!

Yeah, I hit many things on Saturday (besides corners). Among them the wall at the end of the straight due to the paragon oil slick, and then some other walls due to the various carpet berms that were higher than 4mm. LOL!

It was still a fun day, tho. The wrinkles were unfortunate, and the paragon oil slick was Josh just trying to improve traction for everyone. I just happened to fly over it right after he sprayed it.

What is funny is at the time I had no idea why the car wouldn't steer even tho I had full lock to the right. Haha! My poor Rev.3...  But, it survived with only a few bent screws, a busted axle height spacer (thank goodness that busted and not the pod plate and my axle), and some other minor damage.

-Rich


----------



## CypressMidWest

Wow!! AN oil slick? Is Josh testing some new "late in the race insurance policy" sorta thing to use at Cleveland? You know, somebody gets too close on the last lap, hit the thrid channel button on the old Helios, and Blammo, oil slick behind the car James Bond Style!!! If he's gonna use that he has to run the Pro-line Aston Martin body!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Haha! I've been sworn to secrecy. But, since I was a tester, I have to say it worked quite well.


----------



## whynot

Is there practice this wednesday?And I was wondering If anyone had any problems using 3800's in their Tfource.It is a little bigger and the battery hold down doesnt tighten up without binding the strap.
mikey


----------



## Doorman

whynot said:


> Is there practice this wednesday?And I was wondering If anyone had any problems using 3800's in their Tfource.It is a little bigger and the battery hold down doesnt tighten up without binding the strap.
> mikey


whynot,

I run them in my T-Fource no problem at all.
If you think they are to snug, bevel the edges of the battery slots a little. I mean very little or they'll drag!!

Tracy


----------



## rayhuang

whynot said:


> Is there practice this wednesday?And I was wondering If anyone had any problems using 3800's in their Tfource.It is a little bigger and the battery hold down doesnt tighten up without binding the strap.
> mikey


MIke,

Practice Wednesday the 9th for Sure!!! Be there!!


----------



## rayhuang

Also-theres still some spots open at Champs!! Heres the list from Mr. Bill

MASTERS TOURING=7

19T TOURING=3

MOD TOURING=3

1/12 STOCK=4

1/12 MASTERS=7


----------



## vn1500

Hey Ray how can I get ahold of Mr. Bill


----------



## rayhuang

[email protected]


----------



## vn1500

Thanx Ray


----------



## EAMotorsports

SO who all is going to be there this weekend practicing?

EA


----------



## rayhuang

I'll see ya Saturday afternoon. Then again Monday and Tuesday. I might miss the Pre-Champs Warm-Up Race for the first time though


----------



## Brian Rice

I'll be there Saturday afternoon and Sunday!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

rayhuang said:


> Also-theres still some spots open at Champs!! Heres the list from Mr. Bill
> 
> MASTERS TOURING=7
> 
> 19T TOURING=3
> 
> MOD TOURING=3
> 
> 1/12 STOCK=4
> 
> 1/12 MASTERS=7


MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! would I like to fill a couple of these


----------



## joneser

guys....I have a few items left for sale.

Turbo 35 GFX 300.00
KO digital servo with heat sink. (their best servo) 80.00
KO 302f 75 mhz receiver 60.00

drop me a line if you are interested
[email protected]


----------



## losidude44857

Jones, you will need those for the champs....


----------



## CypressMidWest

EAMotorsports said:


> SO who all is going to be there this weekend practicing?
> 
> EA


 Pulfer, Doseck and I will be there Sunday.


----------



## rayhuang

Saturday is all day open practice!! $10 and doors open at 10am.


----------



## losidude44857

Ray Huang is my grandfather....see the resemblence?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Lay it down, now, Tony Danza.


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Ray Huang is my grandfather....see the resemblence?



Only from the waist up my boy!!


----------



## losidude44857

HAHA, more than likely, you are correct


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

anyone have jodi's email or does he have a screen name on here so I can send him a PM?


----------



## insaneriders

*Jay*

I'll see him Sun.

Goetz,

Johnson says my car is still lifting the inside rear tire, I'm thinking heavier front spring, and up from light to medium sway bar in front. Possibly taking front droop from 1.5mm to 1mm. About out of tire too. New ones are ready for Sun. 

PS. If anyone needs advice on how to fail, let me know, I did it four times in a row.

Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

One more day of open practice at the Gate (Tuesday). $10-doors open at 10am.

Today was ok turnout and just a comedy of errors on my part. After spedning 4 hours rebuilding my whole car-I go out, crack a c-hub, wheel nut comes loose and on my 2nd pack,I didnt fix either problem. NIce job-me.......


----------



## Rich Chang

Ray, quit changing/rebuilding your car. Run it!

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> Ray, quit changing/rebuilding your car. Run it!
> 
> -Rich



Pre-champs paranoia!!! Heck-I'd quit running packs if I wasnt obsesssed with turning a 11.2 lol


----------



## bigbadstu

*Ray, wanna play on Friday?*

Ray, we're gonna try rubber tires on Bombers. check out the Hobbytown thread for details on which ones (HPI Vintage).

any tips on rubber-carpet setup? or would you rather just come on out and spank us all?


----------



## rayhuang

bigbadstu said:


> Ray, we're gonna try rubber tires on Bombers. check out the Hobbytown thread for details on which ones (HPI Vintage).
> 
> any tips on rubber-carpet setup? or would you rather just come on out and spank us all?


 Rubber tires are tricky at first. We need to find a really good traction compound first off. Thats HUGE. Next is to lighten up the dampening and spring rates and more droop. For the tires, you need a firm insert-but you need a small air gap to increase traction. The rest youll learn as you go.


----------



## bigbadstu

so more or less an outdoor setup, right? maybe Trinity Red Dot compound?

any objections from the Powers That Be to using that on the carpet?

btw, i can bring a spare Bomber body if you want to come mix it up with us on Friday.


----------



## rayhuang

Congrats to all the locals who did so well at this years Champs!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Congrats doesn't say enough. That was a world class event, and the A & B main drivers stand was full of local faces! That is super impressive. And super fun. Thanks to everyone who's helped me out. Even the C & D mains were a blast!!


----------



## rayhuang

bigbadstu said:


> so more or less an outdoor setup, right? maybe Trinity Red Dot compound?
> 
> any objections from the Powers That Be to using that on the carpet?
> 
> btw, i can bring a spare Bomber body if you want to come mix it up with us on Friday.


I have been clearing the garage as it were of all extra cars. I dont have a chassis for Bomber. I would love to run this Friday-but my wife would KILL ME!! I am super burned out too. I put a lot of pressure on myself this weekend and I am mentally burned out on racing too. But-I'll see y'all on a Friday night VERY soon.


----------



## rayhuang

OH-Yeah-Big thanks to Gabe!! I'd e-mail ya-but I dont have it!!


----------



## insaneriders

*No problem*

I bought three of those hand out motors. So do you think the F brush works on the track as well as the dyno, or stay with the 767's. I hate how the F brush tears the heck out of the comm. Also heard Red Red on the spring. Throw some tips out there. Good practice motor? Or is it better than the Epic Roar Gold can. 

Can't wait til Friday too smoke some Touring Car!

Still no BMI 12th scale chasis. They suck, Wayne Gerber couldn't even get one, and he designed the damn thing. Only one friday and two wed nights left for me this year. 

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Brian Rice

Thanks for the use of the dyno, Gabe!

The F brush worked well in the Monsters, but a well tuned Roar stock is still going to be faster in almost all cases. Red/Red springs was the best choice in Touring, or Green/Green in 12th scale.


----------



## bean's my hero

He's lying don't listen to him!

BTW: Thanks to Chris, Mike, Ray, Brian, Jody, Kelly, Paul and EA for all the help this past weekend. I couldn't have done it without you guys. Thanks!


----------



## rayhuang

Okay guys and gals,

Its 19t time for a lot of guys I am thinking. How about any locked timing, 24 degree, dual magnet 19t motor like at the Halloween Classic. That pretty much makes it C1, C2 and Atlas. Thoughts?

I am down with some mod touring and mod 12th scale too!!

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Okay guys and gals,
> 
> Its 19t time for a lot of guys I am thinking. How about any locked timing, 24 degree, dual magnet 19t motor like at the Halloween Classic. That pretty much makes it C1, C2 and Atlas. Thoughts?
> 
> I am down with some mod touring and mod 12th scale too!!
> 
> Ray


I'm all for 19t 12th scale. I also know that Pete, Ray, and Mackin said they would be in as well.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Im in as well, Nice run dave in the main at cleveland way to hold on for the win!!!!
I wish I didn't pull so many Herrmann's!!!!
Great weekend and a fun event I think next year I'll win it........or maybe a solid B-main.....
As seaball said," The Gate crew is here the B-main should be stacked!"
Great Job to all the locals!
Marty is the short bus still alive???????


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Peterson said:


> As seaball said," The Gate crew is here the B-main should be stacked!"


OH MY thats freakin hilarious!! btw-I am writing the prologue for the Mike Peterson book right now....


----------



## Brian Rice

Ray Adams... check your PM's.


----------



## David Usnik

Mike Peterson said:


> Im in as well, Nice run dave in the main at cleveland way to hold on for the win!!!!
> I wish I didn't pull so many Herrmann's!!!!


Thanks Mike. Looking back on it, I don't know which race was more rewarding for me. Winning the 19t D-main where places 1-9 all qualified within 8 seconds of each other or taking 3rd place from Pete in the stock E-main by shadowing him for the last 5 minutes of the race and taking the last podium position on the final lap. Although, had you not Herrmanned your car in the race, you definitely would have won it. Your car was .3-.4 of a second per lap quicker than mine. B-main for you next year!


----------



## MuchoMadness

rayhuang said:


> Okay guys and gals,
> 
> Its 19t time for a lot of guys I am thinking. How about any locked timing, 24 degree, dual magnet 19t motor like at the Halloween Classic. That pretty much makes it C1, C2 and Atlas. Thoughts?
> 
> I am down with some mod touring and mod 12th scale too!!
> 
> Ray


I'm in for some more 19t action too. Suggestion...everybody feel free to jump in: How about keeping the 19t motor rules open to adjustable timing & quad-mag cans also. I know alot of guys picked up "UltraBirds" at the Champs, & Reedy makes a good fixed timing motor, but in the "Ti" style quad mag can.

What do all you other fellas think?

Love, Peace, Chicken Grease...
Later,
Jason M.


----------



## rayhuang

Chris and I discussed it briefly in the hallway at the Holiday Inn at Champs!! Our agreed upon thought was that they can be so retarded fast compared to a C2 if you get a good one and tune it right. 

But at the same time-the best driver still wins and a bunch of guys who will run 19t didnt buy an Ultrabird this race.
ME? I'd rather see a locked timing 2 mag motor rule to keep everyone happy.


----------



## Brian Rice

How does a locked timing Atlas 19T compare to the C2 or the Ultrabird?


----------



## David Usnik

I'll run either style motor because I have both, so I don't care. But what if we split the difference between Jason's and Ray's opinions. What about limiting to fixed timing only. Will magnet style make a huge difference?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Tommy Cramer*



David Usnik said:


> I'll run either style motor because I have both, so I don't care. But what if we split the difference between Jason's and Ray's opinions. What about limiting to fixed timing only. Will magnet style make a huge difference?


I think that's a good middle. From what I know the magnet count is not much of a factor in performance, where timing is always advantageous if used correctly. I believe that Scotty allowed both the Reedy (quad mag), and the Trinity (dual mag) versions of locked timing 19T motors at last year's Novak. It seems locked timing is the key. And let's face it. 19T spec motors aren't much more expensive than a stock motor which many of us have a half a dozen or more of. 

The Atlas motor is getting alot of hype. We allowed it at the Halloween race, but I ran a C2 and was able to match the 10.8's that a handful were turning for fast laps for the weekend. I guess the jury is still out on that one.


----------



## davidl

Brian Rice said:


> How does a locked timing Atlas 19T compare to the C2 or the Ultrabird?


The Ultrabird is a handout version of the Arconite 19 turn adjustable timing motor. Both have standup brushes and were originally for the oval crowd. ROAR specifies this motor in 19 turn oval competition. The Ultrabird also is epoxy balanced and uses a machine applied cross-wrap wind.

The C2 is a fixed timing motor, 24 deg, motor with drill balancing, lay down brushes, 2 magnets, and uses a cross-wrap wind that is applied by machine. It is the only ROAR approved 19 turn motor for on-road racing.

The Atlas 19 turn is also fixed timing at 24 degrees. It uses a machine applied hemi wind on a drill balanced arm, in a 2 magnet can.

I will add that the Reedy 19 turn comes in two forms. Both are machine wound using the hemi style. Both use laydown brushes. The Spec 19 is a two magnet can and the Spec 19 Quad Mag is a 4 magnet can.

That should cover all the options for 19 turn racing at The Gate. Good luck.


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks David!

So whos going to the Novak Touring car race Jan. 4-8th? They are closing entries at 120 racers to not have such tight pit spaces this year. I am sure it will fill fast and the entry form is already online. http://www.trackside.com/images/raceflyers/novak%20_2006.pdf


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I am.


----------



## littleT

I wish there was an equivalent for 12th scale, that way we could observe the great talents of Mr. Tommy Kramer from the UK.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

littleT said:


> I wish there was an equivalent for 12th scale, that way we could observe the great talents of Mr. Tommy Kramer from the UK.


It is a sight to behold, is it not?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Tommy Craimer won the 2005 carpet 12/th scale championships in Hungry last week!!!!! I did'nt even know they were going on!!!!!!


----------



## littleT

Around the campfire during my travels I once heard he won a race on 3 cells and a mechanical speed control; he made Joel Johnson cry.


----------



## Mackin

Anybody racing this weekend?
chuck


----------



## David Usnik

Mackin said:


> Anybody racing this weekend?
> chuck


No, I'm taking this weekend off. Me and my 19t will be there on the 11th.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

50/50 chance we will be there,havnt made up my mind yet.


----------



## Medved

I'll be there, Petes not sure, he didnt plain on it.

Dan


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

littleT said:


> Around the campfire during my travels I once heard he won a race on 3 cells and a mechanical speed control; he made Joel Johnson cry.


Tommy once got his eye poked out by a competitors antenna. He then went on to capture two European titles, all before going to the hospital. Later, his eye won another.


----------



## McSmooth

Goetz said:


> Tommy once got his eye poked out by a competitors antenna.


Same thing nearly happened to the Great Hermannski on Sunday.


----------



## CypressMidWest

First off, I wanna thank Jimmy for being such a great sport about "The Herrmann"!!! That particular catchphrase TOTALLY made my weekend from an announcing standpoint.

Secondly, Is the Orion Element V2 legal for Gate sanctioned 19t competition? I only ask because I'm lazy, and that motor seems to hold up longer without "ye olde cut and re-brush" It features locked timing and I believe is crosswrapped, I just know a bunch of people like to whine about the endbell design and say it shouldn't be legal. I assumed you progressive types at the Gate wouldn't be that way.


----------



## losidude44857

Im taking a few months off


----------



## insaneriders

*Weird*

Seemed like all the stock motors were kinda slow.

Hmmmmmm.

Wonder why.

Going to 19t, had enough huh? 

For all the right reasons, or are they!

Pondering.

Later,
Gabe

PS. Still legal.


----------



## chicky03

Dear Racers,

After a long weekend at the champs it has been decided that this Sunday's race will be canceled. We will still be having our normal scheduled points race next Sunday the 11th and Hobbytown will be running their normal race schedule. Please tell everyone that you can think of.

Thanks and have a fun Sunday off.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

Great decision!! I doubt there would be 10 entries anyways. Not to mention Wednesday practice had a whopping one person there!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

CypressMidWest said:


> First off, I wanna thank Jimmy for being such a great sport about "The Herrmann"!!! That particular catchphrase TOTALLY made my weekend from an announcing standpoint.


Yeah, that was good stuff. We were up in the room with Jimmy, and after hearing it maybe two or three times, we had all agreed that you were, indeed, calling something "The Herrmann". So Jimmy said, "That's it. I gotta find out what the h*ll that is." So he comes back saying, "It's when you hit a board so hard your car bounces back far enough to continue on your way around the obstacle, almost as if you never even hit it." Hahah. We were all laughing pretty good by then. 

Perfect!


----------



## CypressMidWest

Goetz said:


> Yeah, that was good stuff. We were up in the room with Jimmy, and after hearing it maybe two or three times, we had all agreed that you were, indeed, calling something "The Herrmann". So Jimmy said, "That's it. I gotta find out what the h*ll that is." So he comes back saying, "It's when you hit a board so hard your car bounces back far enough to continue on your way around the obstacle, almost as if you never even hit it." Hahah. We were all laughing pretty good by then.
> 
> Perfect!


 What made it so great was it's repeatability. Jimmy did one in every qual I believe, always shortly after being told he was on a TQ pace. After the second round it kinda just stuck. Rice's too soon to be a Herrmann in the B-main was also pretty spectacular.


----------



## Rich Chang

Jimmy - I just saw video of your catch of Dayger's transmitter. I'd have to give that a "10."


----------



## rayhuang

Hey ALL,

Back to our regular schedule this week. Wednesday night practice and Sunday racing. Hope to see a lot of people coming out. Might I remind you that there is still the one year sponsorship on the line from EA Motorsports!!! Thats a full year of buying EA motors, brushes and batteries at Team prices.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Christopher GOetz DIDNT fail at the Hurricane ALL STAR race in Chicago this past weekend. Beating local uber hotshoe Timmy Heiser in the A-Main and setting a blistering fast lap in the process!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Christopher GOetz DIDNT fail at the Hurricane ALL STAR race in Chicago this past weekend. Beating local uber hotshoe Timmy Heiser in the A-Main and setting a blistering fast lap in the process!!


You sure do your homework, sir.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Goetz said:


> You sure do your homework, sir.


 He's a really good student.


----------



## Rich Chang

Actually, I think it is called *stalking*.


----------



## nitrojeff

Rich Chang said:


> Jimmy - I just saw video of your catch of Dayger's transmitter. I'd have to give that a "10."


 Where can such a video be found?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

nitrojeff said:


> Where can such a video be found?


www.rc50.com You'll want to bookmark that site for the upcoming races. Robert Dirla is the man when it comes to coverage. Just follow the links or go here

- Chrishttp://www.rc50.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Downloads&file=index&req=viewdownload&cid=1


----------



## EAMotorsports

Hey Goetz...gotten any new kinds of lotions yet for the holidays?

EA


----------



## Mackin

Any thoughts of renewing the old Hangover Classic on newyears day? We could start later, get some door prizes, pepto, asprin, etc. It sucked staying home on sunday watching the browns. Just a thought.
chuck


----------



## Medved

I did also Chuck. I think its 1 of the 2 games I've watched since they (The Browns) came back to Cleveland. Thay lost that one also.
I dont know what the boys have going on, the last hangover race we went to I think was in Avon.

dan medved


----------



## Stealth_RT

I'm all for racing on Sunday the 1st or Monday the 2nd.


----------



## insaneriders

*Holiday's*

Must be nice to have the holidays off. Freaks.

Later,
Gabe

PS, you wanna have a Christmas race too, I'll be gone.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Actually, I'd prefer racing on the normal Sunday schedule. Late racing on Monday would suck, with work the next day.


----------



## TrickyOne

rayhuang said:


> Might I remind you that there is still the one year sponsorship on the line from EA Motorsports!!! Thats a full year of buying EA motors, brushes and batteries at Team prices.


 
Where have I seen something like this before....... :tongue:


----------



## rayhuang

I'm racing Friday night. WOuld love to run 19t or mod. Anyone wanna squeeze in another night of racing this week? No rules-just strap in as much HP as you dare.

Ray


----------



## Mackin

Ray, I might be out on fri. I would do 1/12th for sure. I still like the idea of a hangover race on newyears day. If it doesn't have wheels on it, who cares! By the way Gabe Christmas and Mothers Day are off limits.
chuck


----------



## insaneriders

*I see*

Now we know who is in charge. No more races for me, just these last Wed. nights. 

Is there a work detail for the new carpet yet. Before the Jan races? 

Later,
Gabe 

PS, where did all the hardcore guys go? Too good to practice? Not till the stand is filled with A main gaters I would say. Practice on!


----------



## Mackin

That's why I've raced all 26 indoor champs!
chuck


----------



## David Usnik

Mackin said:


> Ray, I might be out on fri. I would do 1/12th for sure. I still like the idea of a hangover race on newyears day. If it doesn't have wheels on it, who cares! By the way Gabe Christmas and Mothers Day are off limits.
> chuck


Chuck - Are you still coming this Sunday for some 19t 1/12 scale?


----------



## David Usnik

insaneriders said:


> PS, where did all the hardcore guys go? Too good to practice? Not till the stand is filled with A main gaters I would say. Practice on!


Still recovering from the Champs, but I'm ready for Sunday.


----------



## Mackin

I'll probably race my t/c on sun. I don't have any 19t motors yet. I might go and run 1/12th on fri. night.
chuck


----------



## BudBartos

Mackin>> Running 1/12th Friday?? I may have to pull mine off the wall  The wall it's hanging on that is.


----------



## David Usnik

Go here http://www.bmwtransact.com/microsite/nurburgring/index.htmlWorld's toughest track tamed by a true master. Driving four corners around an oval is nothing compared to this.:devil: 

Turn up the volume and enjoy!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Mackin>> Running 1/12th Friday?? I may have to pull mine off the wall  The wall it's hanging on that is.


you bring out the 1/12th Friday? I amy have to do the same!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Eat it.*



insaneriders said:


> Where did all the hardcore guys go? Too good to practice? Not till the stand is filled with A main gaters I would say. Practice on!


We were laying it down across the nation. 

http://www.intenseracewaypark.com/results.asp?myDate=12/4/2005&Round=4

Also - How many of you fairies are heading out the the Novak (USTC) race next month?


----------



## rayhuang

Well-I signed up for stock foam and brushless foam at Novak-but I just saw that they split 19t inot expert and 19t. I would assume that the top 19t guys will cherry pick in regular 19t or will they step it up to run against Francis, Blackstock, Chicky.....

I might have to change my entry from stock to regular 19t.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, a few will cherrypick, but I think most of us will run Expert 19T. It's the same as the Snowbirds. Cuffs wins Sportsman19T while most of the usual suspects are running in the Expert class. I hate to see so many classes because it waters down the achievements. Especially if you're cutting entries off at 120??? Heck, we had 135 for our Halloween Classic two months ago and had fewer class offerings. Oh well. I am still excited that I won't have any 8 minute qualifiers to marshall. Ha!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Oh, and why the h*ll would you not run stock foam? You are losing your mind.


----------



## rayhuang

Yup-I agree about watering down the classes, but it sure does suck being in the G-Main 

Just to show my conviction for this-I will say that I am OK with combining stock 12th and Masters 12th next HC........... Boy-theres gonna be some mad old guys at me now I bet...

But the difference being that 19t at Novak will be many, many Mains deep, unlike 12th at HC which this year was what 5-mains barely filled between two classes?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Yup-I agree about watering down the classes, but it sure does suck being in the G-Main


Yeah, but nobody gets a ton of credit for winning a sportsman class either. It's like winning a B-main. You're still slower than the ten guys you didn't even qualify to race with! Unless it's the A-main, your just racing a consolation race. Even when you get to the starting line, you already know you can't win the race itself, just your heat. 

It's wierd splitting classes up to race the exact same cars twice. In the end, you can mix the results and figure out where you'd be overall anyway. Some Sportman guys are fast, and some Expert guys are slow. When you leave it up to the racer to decide, it just gets weird. 

How about this: After two qualifiers, you are separated into two groups by your fastest single lap time; Sportsman or Expert. Then you truly have two classes separated by what you potentially bring to the table (even if you break), not by fear or politics. 

Eat it, please.


----------



## Mackin

Boy Chris that hurts, but it's true. I'd rather be last in the a than first in the b. At least when I made the a at the champs there were 230 in stock, not bad for 38 years old!


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz said:


> Yeah, a few will cherrypick, but I think most of us will run Expert 19T. It's the same as the Snowbirds. Cuffs wins Sportsman19T while most of the usual suspects are running in the Expert class. I hate to see so many classes because it waters down the achievements. Especially if you're cutting entries off at 120??? Heck, we had 135 for our Halloween Classic two months ago and had fewer class offerings. Oh well. I am still excited that I won't have any 8 minute qualifiers to marshall. Ha!


 They are cutting the PEOPLE off at 120...you can run 3 classes if you want. So if everyone ran 3 classes it could be 360 entries. But more logiclly most guys will run 2 classes so it will probably be 240 entries + but only 120 people.

EA


----------



## Mackin

Who is all going from the gate? EA, Aaron isn't going so you can have some peace.
chuck


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mackin said:


> Boy Chris that hurts, but it's true.


Yeah it can. It's not that I am trying to discredit any efforts outside the A, but more the only way I think it can be read. I've made way less A-mains than I have lower mains, so I certainly speak of myself when describing the feelings of the "B-mainer" in my example. Infact, I just won the B last week in Cleveland. Hahaha. I didn't give any less effort when I pulled the trigger, but when you look at the top 100, my stellar win put me at precisely 11th overall. It's a fair format that actually brings alot of weight to qualifying.


----------



## biffbarnes

Can anyone help me out? 

I am looking on AMAZON.com for the ( How to fail book by Mike Wise). :tongue: 
Does anyone know the release date yet? I hope it will be out by Christmas I need it for gifts.  

Thank you
From a Very Large fan :thumbsup: 

BIFF


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

biffbarnes said:


> Can anyone help me out?
> 
> I am looking on AMAZON.com for the ( How to fail book by Mike Wise). :tongue:
> Does anyone know the release date yet? I hope it will be out by Christmas I need it for gifts.
> 
> Thank you
> From a Very Large fan :thumbsup:
> 
> BIFF


Biff,

I don't know all the details, but there are some issues holding up the release of the book. One of them being the title. Mike is considering a few titles right now, making sure to leave the very best one unconsidered until AFTER the book is released. Which is just one of the many principals Mike covers in the book - Chapter 3 - Leave as Much on the Table as You Possibly Can. That's a good read. 

Hang in there. You won't be disappointed. That is, unless you truly want to succeed.

- CDG -


----------



## Brian Rice

.....


----------



## CypressMidWest

Goetz said:


> Biff,
> 
> Chapter 3 - Leave as Much on the Table as You Possibly Can. That's a good read.
> 
> Hang in there. You won't be disappointed. That is, unless you truly want to succeed.
> 
> - CDG -


 Perhaps a good title could be "A map to reverse engineer success"? Or maybe, "The way not to succeed, but the Way to Suck @$$"?


----------



## biffbarnes

I heard there will also be a surprise bonus section. How to get a move named after you at a Major race :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drunk: I heard if applied properly you can wreck and actually gain corner speed 


By the Herrmann.

Biff


----------



## nitrojeff

Can someone there help me center a laser tweek board or should I send it back to Integy?


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Can someone there help me center a laser tweek board or should I send it back to Integy?


 Close one eye and tilt your head to the right


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Tweak It, Loverboy.*



nitrojeff said:


> Can someone there help me center a laser tweek board or should I send it back to Integy?


Jeff, bring it over to me next time we are there. It would help if you or someone could come up with a good/responsive level as well. 

In case you get anxious, here is a process:

Basically,set it up like you would a normal tweak board, where the non-moving part is dead level when checked with a bubble level (not the garbage one that integy puts in the front). Do this by adjusting the feet on the bottom. Mark your table with a sharpie where the feet are unless you know it's not wavy.

Then put the level on the front, or floating, section, making sure the distance between the two bars is roughly at wheelbase. Turn the unit on. Hold or shim the front to level according to the bubble of the external level. At this point, your laser SHOULD verify that the front and rear bars are in the same plane (level) by reading dead zero on the rear (stationary) scale. 

Judging by your question, I am assuming it will read anything but zero. Now, flip your entire tweak station upside down. You need to open the case up, where the laser sits, and tweak the pod that the laser sits in by moving one of the set screws in or out. The pod is held in by a center screw, and it's angle is determined by the two set screws. You'll have to pop the switch out for better access to the set screws. Adjust one of the set screws in or out, depending on which way you want to move the laser. Put the station back on it's feet and repeat the bubble drill. Your laser should be much closer. 

Repeat until satisfied.

A much easier way requires a known flat surface. Flat to +/- 0.1 deg. Most setup boards are not this flat, but can be used to get you close. 

Flip the station upside down, and use the above method to tweak the laser angle. If the board is dead flat (not necessarily level), your laser should read zero. Adjust until it does. This is quick method, that works well, but is dependent on how flat your reference surface is. If your board twists, so will your tweak board. 

That's it, Holmes.


----------



## insaneriders

*Breakage*

Mike,

I can sub author a chapter about battery tape, and possibly how to break A arms clean off. Here's a hint, just hold the throttle down even though your heading for the boards, and close your eyes.

Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

Did you guys see pictures of the new XRay BD/Cyclone??? ONce again Jurag proves that although he hasnt had a single innovative thought pop out of his head-he sure as heck can bring elegance and refinement to anybody elses hard work :lol:

Its a stunning piece of work I must say. Yokomo and Hotbodies I am sureare very, very proud.


----------



## insaneriders

*Huang*

Got a link for the novak so I can investigate possibility of attending.

Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

insaneriders said:


> Got a link for the novak so I can investigate possibility of attending.
> 
> Gabe


Yup-here ya go!! http://www.trackside.com/ustcc.htm I am looking for a roomate so if you go-let me know. I am staying at the Hampton Inn.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Juraj can put my t*******s in his mouth for all eternity.*



rayhuang said:


> Yokomo and Hotbodies I am sureare very, very proud.


I think you posted that as bait. Christ, don't get me started. Haha.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Chapter titles include.....

Chapter one- Making yourself believe your better than you actualy are
Chapter two- Leaving it all on the table
Chapter three- Question all advice ever given to you
Chapter four- Tune yourself out of the game
Chapter five- Forget everything you've ever learned till after the race weekend is over
Chapter six- Look at your failure as a lesson and never apply it
Chapter seven- Killing yourself is the "easy" wayout, true failure comes within
Chapter eight- Everyone is out to get you
Chapter nine- There's allways next year. "A true cleveland responce"
Chapter ten- Sucess is overated
Chapter eleven- Prepare for things that will or can't ever happen
Chapter tweleve- Remember, you have to work harder than everyone else, your not as smart


----------



## rayhuang

OMFG Thats hilarious!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> OMFG Thats hilarious!!


I secong that. :lol:


----------



## Mike Peterson

I secong that.....are you making fun of my spelling??????? Well sir, I am sorry that my inablity to spell corectly afends u! 
To be a true failure you must apply these lessons to ALL of your life!

Question off subject: what was Insanerider imposing when he made the statements about the stock motors not being fast enough, and the P.S. about still legal???? Is he calling someone a cheater????????


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Novak - Ustc - 06*

I just reminded myself by filling out the entry.... 

Triple A-Mains! 

So let's go guys. Let's take our team to an away game. 

Peterson, get a sedan. Though, I may have something in the works for you. 

This one's a blast, fellas.


----------



## insaneriders

*Truly tricky*

If one gets upset about a general accusation, then one is guilty. 

However is it really cheating? If?

You get the top 1% of the product line from your sponsor.
You buy mass quanity in order to get the freaky motor.

Quote: "There aint nothing stock about a stock car!" from Days of Thunder.
No one has approached me so the answer is, no one is cheating.

So the observation concludes that no one at the champs got a freaky top one percent motor, except for Jodi. LOL

BTW Goetz has proved over and over the best line and no taps usually wins. Cause damn I can tap faster than all of you, except Herman.

Gabe


----------



## insaneriders

*Goetex*

What class are you running at the Novak? Stock, or a shot at the prize for brushless stock. Looking for two new sticks, what brand would you buy?

Hey Huang, are you driving or flying?

Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

me gooona bum a ride in da van!! yeah-eets tru-Im Jamaican mon. I booked my room from the 3rd on. Getting there the night before and hopefully going into track to set-up my pits.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike Peterson said:


> I secong that.....are you making fun of my spelling???????


No. I actually wasn't. I didn't even see that. Hahaha.

And yes, I heard some talk last night, that my jokes of cheating and whatnot have been taken seriously by a few. You put one 19T arm in a stock can, and all of a sudden you're a cheater. Hahah. I'm kidding. For God's sake, I'm kidding! Most of us know each other well enough that cheating is not even a question. And most of you know me well enough to not take me seriously. For others, I guess it can't be assumed. 

We (the hardcore kids) have alot of pride in our local racers and our facility. Womanly things , like cheating , will not be condoned or tolerated. It's an unwritten code here, that I didn't think would need addressed. So if you're considering cheating, stop asking me how to go fast. You're going to make us all look bad. 

And for some general statistics. Given the same vehicle and competent pilot, 

A stock motor turns, say 12.0 second fast lap (hypothetical)
19T will go 0.5 seconds faster
Mod will go another .5 secs faster for a total of 1.0 sec faster than stock or 11.0 second fast lap.

So if you are more than a second off the leader's lap time for fast lap in stock, THERE IS NO MOTOR COMMERCIALLY AVAILABLE that will fit into your car and will allow you to turn the leader's laps. Look elsewhere my friends. And use the best advice we know of, Tighten it up!!!  

- CDG -


----------



## insaneriders

*What van*

you be smoking, with who?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Chappel,

I just sent my entry in today for Stock Foam and Expert 19. I don't wanna fuss with that wierdo stuff. Hahaha. 

And for recommendation? I can say that I have been very happy with everything I've received from Brad at Hurricane. And unlike at our track, he has very large local support which says alot about how he treats his customers since he has to see them every week. Since he got his new zapper (custom designed by a consulting engineer = big bucks) his stuff has been really solid. Pulfer runs them too, and he is on a terror this year. Whatever you decide, new sticks are going to run well regardless of matcher. Just take care of them, and you'll be happy.

See you in Wisconsin? Yeah!


----------



## EAMotorsports

Hey Goetz...Thanks for the email last night from Rays email account..... LOL I was trying to figure out what the hell ray was saying before he sent me another telling me he left it logged on at the gate!! LOL

EA


----------



## insaneriders

Fricking awesome. Damn you mean I can't buy my way out of the deficit. BTW Goetz you are ready for a step up!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

EAMotorsports said:


> Hey Goetz...Thanks for the email last night from Rays email account..... LOL I was trying to figure out what the hell ray was saying before he sent me another telling me he left it logged on at the gate!! LOL
> 
> EA


Tell me that wasn't awesome! I could almost see the look on your face. Oh, I think you know what he was saying. Hahaha. 

I did that to Herrmannski once too.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

insaneriders said:


> you are ready for a step up!


Umm, I dunno. I still fall victim to beatdowns on a national level frequently.


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> Let's take our team to an away game.


We all know what "team" you and Buddy are batting for.


----------



## chicky03

insaneriders said:


> BTW Goetz has proved over and over the best line and no taps usually wins.


Yea he showed that a few weeks ago when he was beating me in 19t then blew out and I won.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

chicky03 said:


> We all know what "team" you and Buddy are batting for.


The pink one?


----------



## Brian Rice

Chris, I think Paul means that you are batting for the Yankees.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Goetz said:


> I think you posted that as bait. Christ, don't get me started. Haha.


 This KILLS ME!! Because almost EVERY competitive TC on the market today can trace virtually all it's layout back to the 415. Actually, Juraj is no different than the Ahoniemi brothers, whoever designs the Yoks, Robin Schumacher, Whoever claims "design" responsibility at Hot Bodies, etc. All any of these guys have done is mimic the weight distribution of the 415, possibly modify it slightly, and bandage on their own suspension. At least the X-Ray guys make the cars pretty and relatively easy to work on, unlike that HIDEOUS RDX.I mean really,the only innovatively designed TC's ever released are the TC3, PRO3, XXX-s JRX-S, and the slew of weird japanese cottage brands.


----------



## CypressMidWest

It also disturbs me how much you Gatesters no about "bats"


----------



## Mackin

Gabe, You up for a road trip? I wouldn't mind going to the Novak race.
I just started using Hurricane batteries and am very pleased. Really good batteries at a good price. You should give Brad a call, I think you would be pleased.
chuck


----------



## insaneriders

*Was thinking*

:drunk: 

Was gonna run FRI and Sun here that week, but if everyone is going there, then sun would suck. Running one class at Haloween left me with way too much time on my hands. Its a shame they aren't running 12 th scale. Thats right Mr Goetz 12 inches.

Maybe TC Stock and TC brushless. 

Chuck are you driving too?

Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff

Thank you Mr. Goetz! I can take care of it, I just wanted to be sure before I opened the case.


----------



## BudBartos

Mackin said:


> Gabe, You up for a road trip? I wouldn't mind going to the Novak race.
> I just started using Hurricane batteries and am very pleased. Really good batteries at a good price. You should give Brad a call, I think you would be pleased.
> chuck


And free shirts also 
:wave:


----------



## Mackin

Gabe, If I would go I would make a road trip.


----------



## rayhuang

Batteries-well-you know all cells from SMC, Hurricane, EAMotorsports, PMR, etc. are top notch and they all have great customer support. BUT, Eric Anderson of EA Motorsports has sponsored our points series with an unheard of prize!! I'd hope that youd give his matched packs a shot. They powered Brian Rice and Jim Herrmann among others to top finishes lately.


----------



## TrickyOne

rayhuang said:


> EA Motorsports has sponsored our points series with an unheard of prize!!


I think I saw it somewhere else once before along with other things that Goetz has burned into my memory.:jest: :wave:


----------



## Guest

Hey trickyone i think your right ,,,,,, i am not from the midwest but i could have sworn i have seen on rc tech that hurricane motorsports has a series with a sportsman division and first prize is 3 hurricane sticks and a one year sponcership.................... yep just checked out there site they do offer a sponcership to the winner of there sportsmans divison. Some lucky little kid is going to get a very good prize,,, to bad someone had to copy it and the swirl for there logo too 

Its bad enough the car companies are always copying each other,,,,,, well i guess its just like the saying copying is the highest form of flattery


pimps up and hoes down :dude: 

peace out from the big apple little kids


----------



## David Usnik

Traction Roller said:


> Hey trickyone i think your right ,,,,,, i am not from the midwest but i could have sworn i have seen on rc tech that hurricane motorsports has a series with a sportsman division and first prize is 3 hurricane sticks and a one year sponcership.................... yep just checked out there site they do offer a sponcership to the winner of there sportsmans divison. Some lucky little kid is going to get a very good prize,,, to bad someone had to copy it and the swirl for there logo too
> 
> Its bad enough the car companies are always copying each other,,,,,, well i guess its just like the saying copying is the highest form of flattery
> 
> 
> pimps up and hoes down :dude:
> 
> peace out from the big apple little kids


Traction Roller - before you come on here blasting a company for supposedly "copying" another company's logo and series prize, you should invest in a dictionary and learn how to spell first. EA Motorsports didn't have to offer this prize, but he did and we're grateful for it. This was definitely an unnecessary first post.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David Usnik said:


> Traction Roller - before you come on here blasting a company for supposedly "copying" another company's logo and series prize, you should invest in a dictionary and learn how to spell first. EA Motorsports didn't have to offer this prize, but he did and we're grateful for it. This was definitely an unnecessary first post.


Word, Dave. Word. Eric's offer was a super cool gesture that everyone is real excited about. Speaking of which, we have been keeping track of all the points. I will take some time out this weekend to provide you all with results. Infact, I believe this Sunday is the last race of the series. 

And yeah, EA's stuff is top notch. Like I've said to alot of you who've asked me for a recommendation. I recommend that your money go to the "good guys". New sticks are new sticks. Who do you want to continue to see in the industry five years from now? With so many small companies trying to survive in this industry, your dollars make a real difference.


----------



## EAMotorsports

EA


----------



## onefastdude

*WOW .....U GO BOY*


----------



## Guest

my appologize ea i didnt mean for it to be taken so hard by you and the others. It was a poke. But your right i should have checked it out before i said such retarded things. Maybe i am just jelous cause up here in the north east no companies offer such cool prizes for winning a series, or let alone even have a series that i have heard about in the 6 plus years of my rc racing career.

And why is it when people get mad they knit pick everything. I am sure sometime in your life you have made a spelling error or typo. Am i right david?

once again sorry guys


Brads tip ? i have never even met the man. LOL
Nor do i use his cells. I do infact run your motors ea and love them. Always the best numbers, that usually only a team guy would see. 

there is no defending my statements other than the spelling knit picks, cause you all know everyone mispells or has a typo


----------



## EAMotorsports

TR, 

I tend to take things a little personal now since I am doing this full time and put everything into my company. So I tend to over-react sometimes when guys attack/flame/poke/whatever on the internet....

Thanks for the appology and thanks for using my products. If anyone up in your area starts a series or what not let me know...I could do the same thing for it as I do for the Gate.

I also edited my post.

EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

EAMotorsports said:


> I also edited my post.


Sissies!


----------



## Mike Peterson

I do need a sedan what to get???????????? Does rc cars.com have anything I might be interested in????????


----------



## Brian Rice

Nope!


----------



## rayhuang

Why not smething cool and different like this? I bet it works awesome!!


----------



## Brian Rice

What is that? A Reilly creation?


----------



## rayhuang

That there is a Tamiya TA05 with a Xenon Carbon fiber kit and hop-ups probably totalling more than the stock kit ($140.00) in typical Tamiya Fashion-of course!! 

Ray


----------



## Brian Rice

So, when will we see one in your pits?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Come on.*

First off, it's not me. I've had multiple screen names (and may have even more than you know), but this one's not me. I promise. Read it. It doesn't even read like me.

Second. Peterson, go here - http://www.racing-cars.com/usa/main.asp?sitepages=mi2ec I am working on a little somethin' somethin'. 

Third. Eat it. All of you. Eat it long. Eat it hard. 

See you all Sunday.


----------



## TrickyOne

*Way to go Goetz......*

Man Chris you can turn anything into a buttf*ck-a-thon in seconds flat thats just AWESOME really it is AWESOME. 

Traction Roller....I still dont undertand where you are comming from but we will let that dog lay on the front porch for a while. EA and Hurricane both are doing something great for series races and un-sponsored type guys. I have heard of companies doing things like this in the past so it would be hard to point out who was the first. I think Schumacher did something like this for the ROAR on-road nats this year as well lets drag them into this as well while we are at it...hahaha. I was trying to get a rise outa Ray and just cause some trouble then you and Goetz go and ruin it all, man Chris way to go:thumbsup:. Im dont think that the EA logo looks like the Hurricane logo it kinda looks like the track banners from Hurricane, but that would be if you were standing upside down and drunk. I guess because they are both blue and have a swirl in them they are the same with your logic. Hell Hurricane better not go near a Nike rep with something that looks kinda close to a swoosh. Here is what a track banner looks kinda like and it doesnt look that much like the EA logo.. http://www.teamhurricane.net/about.html

Man Goetz you just ruin everything:jest:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

What is going on?  Daddy, I'm scared.


----------



## Medved

ok, enough of that, who racing what sunday?

dan


----------



## Mackin

It's the holiday season. I don't feel the love.
I'lll be there on sun and plan on tc, that is if we don't get dumped on. I here there is another storm coming. I sure don't want to sit home again this weekend.
chuck


----------



## Mike Peterson

I'll be there........


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Novak Closed*

Looks like Scotty reached his limit. If your entry for the Novak wasn't in the mail on Friday, you'll be put on a waiting list.


----------



## rayhuang

Chris--if you see this before leavng the track-PLEASE bring your snap ring pliers to work Monday and I'll come and pick them up.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Medved

19t touring 6 min! It was great, I loved the extra run time.

Dan Medved


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Mathematics*

Hi.

Ok, so 6 minutes of sedan was actually pretty fun. I ran some after the races yesterday. I always run until my packs are dumped. With the 3800's I have, I ran around 45-47 laps with my 19T. Infact, after one of the six minute qualifiers, I finished my pack by running another 12-15 laps! Wow. 

My point is this. In 5 minutes, a good run for me is 27.5 laps at the 5 minute mark. If 27.5 laps = 5 minutes, then 45 laps = 8:11. Holy gazongas. Now, figure in stock we could get another minute or so. WTF? In Asia they are already racing 8 minute sedan mod. Perhaps it is time to make an adjustment? 

What are your opinions on continuing to do this locally? 6 minutes, or even 7, for sedan stock and 19T, and keeping mod at 5, since dumping and gearing are big issues that can influence setup changes. 

Talk to me. I know the pros and cons. What do you want to do?

- C. Ball


----------



## rayhuang

Thats fine with me c-ball-as long as you start one minute behind us!!! Everyone agreed? HA!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Interested, I am.......


----------



## chicky03

*Last practice for the year!!*

Hey Guy's,

The last practice for this year will be this Wednesday the 14th!!! 

Hope you all can make it!!

Look for next years schedule and the point champions for the Fall series 
sometime next week. 

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

Along with the 6-minute races (which I am for in stock and 19t, but not mod) I wonder if we shouldnt on occasion have a day where we race heads up all day? We always talk about it, but lets face it-we go to a big race, spend 5-days, $1000 and get peeled or dessimate the whole field on lap one of the Main.....

More practice at this couldnt hurt us as a club. 

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Hoo-Schlong*



rayhuang said:


> I wonder if we shouldnt on occasion have a day where we race heads up all day? More practice at this couldnt hurt us as a club.


Yeah, I thought about that too. That is something that even the best racers still screw up regularly. We could do a Reedy Race style event. Four heads up qualifiers that all get averaged in. Or maybe a throwout or two. I like it. I do.


----------



## Mike Peterson

I like you, Goetz, Chris D.


----------



## Medved

*6 min*

I think we should we should run 6 min in stock touring & 19t touring starting the first of the year. Keep mod @ 5 min.

dan medved


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Thank you, Mike.


----------



## insaneriders

*6 minutes*

Maybe I could still use my 3300's for six, cheap I am.

Gabe


----------



## Medved

I ran 3300's in 19t, no problems. Pete timed me & w/3300 I went 7 1/2 mins before I noticed a loss of power.

dan


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*6 Cells of Manliness*

Rumor has it, someone is shopping for a touring car for Christmas. Whoever could it be? And what will this result in?


----------



## Mike Peterson

How many cars can the twister buy this year!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Peterson said:


> How many cars can the twister buy this year!!!!


:lol: I ask myself that question every day!! But 2006 may be the year of the Twister Skunkworks TC01-06. brooo-HAHAHAHAAAAaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mike Peterson

Need any test pilots?????


----------



## rayhuang

First I need to buy a milling machine :lol: But sure.


----------



## bean's my hero

rayhuang said:


> :lol: Twister Skunkworks TC01-06


The WHAT? May I ask?


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> The WHAT? May I ask?


Its more a joke-though one day soon I do want to make my own car. I can be 0.5 slower than you guys with any car, might as well be my own


----------



## Mike Peterson

By milling machine do you mean dremel???????

Speed by Skunkworks!!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Is the gate closed??? for how long??? If so, why??? & can i get my stuff??? Marty SHORT BUS


----------



## rayhuang

Marty-its a regular scheduled seasonal shutdown. Its been on the calender all season. We are OPEN tomorrow night.

Ray


----------



## chicky03

Hey Guys,

Since we are closed Sunday Chris and I are going to Beaver to race. If anyone is interested here is the address to get directions.

1216 4th Street
Beaver, PA 15009

They open at 11:00 and racing starts at 2:00.

Paul


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

How did you get that gay font?


----------



## Xpressman

Goetz said:


> How did you get that gay font?


Now jealousy is no way to go through life.


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> How did you get that gay font?


_I could tell you, but then you would owe me favors I can't talk about on here. _


_Paul_


----------



## Mike Peterson

wow.......purple..........font.........gay?????????


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Modern Technology*



chicky03 said:


> _I could tell you, but then you would owe me favors I can't talk about on here. _
> 
> 
> _Paul_


*Oh no you don't. I can be gay now too. *


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Also,

Can anyone confirm that The Hand still has his GFX for sale? 

Todd Richardson


----------



## bean's my hero

*Look you guys are all gay! I can't stand it anymore. I think I'm quiting the hobby to go do something that is less gay or maybe something that has people involved that are less gay is what I should have said. *

*Gayness is just gay!*


----------



## Mike Peterson

I will not stand for all this "gayness" talk, I will not be part of something that is negative towards a group of people!So please  stop The "gayness"!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Goetz said:


> Also,
> 
> Can anyone confirm that The Hand still has his GFX for sale?
> 
> Todd Richardson


Don't ignore me.


----------



## Mike Peterson

You, "won't be ignored..." Todd, maybe we don't know.........or do we.........or does she......what about pee???????


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

The Hands gfx is gone.


----------



## EAMotorsports

After the christmas gift I got from some of the "local" guys at the Gate I would say there is a high probability that someone is gay there!!

EA


----------



## nitrojeff

Pardon me, may I butt in? I have a com question. How small is too small. Is there an optimum "fast" size? OK carry on.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Well I think that question is best suited for Mr. Goetz..... Mr. Goetz how "small" is to "small"????????hummmmmmmmm??????


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Commage*

Jeff,

.265. Some of these sissy boys will say .270, but i've gone as low as .263 or so.


----------



## nitrojeff

Is that the fast size or the for sale cheap size?


----------



## bean's my hero

Chris like to to refer to it as "The Best BANG for the Buck" size. Now if you know what he means I guess your all set.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Series Results*

Hi. The much anticipated Gate '05 Fall Series has drawn to a close. Peep the attachments to find out what happened. The EA sponsorship will be awarded to: .....


----------



## nitrojeff

Congratulations! You are super cool and amazing!! Way to go!
so is that the optimum size or is that all used up?


----------



## insaneriders

*goes to who*

the guy who quit, or the guy with another sponsor. 
No it goes to Mr and Mrs. Adams. 

Get better Zach, I'll be wooping you with your own batteries in January.

Gabe

PS. Nitro, at .263 you are almost ready to fall apart. Whatever your dyno and lap times support will answer the fast at 263 question. Usually a higher RPM is attainable with a smaller comm, yes 263.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

insaneriders said:


> Nitro, at .263 you are almost ready to fall apart. Whatever your dyno and lap times support will answer the fast at 263 question. Usually a higher RPM is attainable with a smaller comm, yes 263.


that is all true.


----------



## nitrojeff

thanks Gabe. I mean, thanks to all the other guys who gave me 97% of the answer too. Didn't I whoop up on you in points, Gabe?


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> thanks Gabe. I mean, thanks to all the other guys who gave me 97% of the answer too. Didn't I whoop up on you in points, Gabe?


 Och!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Your right*

It just shows all you have to do is show up and not break to win. So I'm an automatic loss with my current employer.

Gabe


----------



## MAD1

Hey Gate crew. Did something happen to the Cleveland Carpet Racing site?

It said that my account was suspended. I didn't even know I had an account.

Mitch


----------



## insaneriders

*Dude, where's my website*

Good thing were not racing til the first week of Jan. or I'd really be upset.

I believe HT races the first three Fridays. And of course the normal Wed and Sun for the Gate. Beware of the gremblins. 

If your looking for lap times their unstellar at best. 

JLap, never heard of it. No, I mean JLap can't say my name byotch.

Gabe


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Website subscription is expired. It will be renewed soon. C'mon, it's not like it ever gets updated! Ha.


----------



## MAD1

Goetz said:


> Website subscription is expired. It will be renewed soon. C'mon, it's not like it ever gets updated! Ha.


 That's true, but there were a few links there I haven't bookmarked yet and I couldn't get google to cooperate.

Anyway, I thought I had done something bad and was politely being asked to not come back. I'm sure I'm responsible for some blown lap times, but didn't figure that was enough to get black balled.

Looking forward to the new schedule.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Results*

http://jlapracemanager.com/JL_Results.aspx

If this is what you're chasing down, click on our state and then to NORCAR. That will get you to our J-Lap results site.

Word.

Word.

So yeah, who's gonna contact Chris Music to deliver the news? And I know I'll see Ray Adams. We're going to have to have a ceremony of sorts when we get back.


----------



## insaneriders

*Rejected*

Quotation,
Anyway, I thought I had done something bad and was politely being asked to not come back. I'm sure I'm responsible for some blown lap times, but didn't figure that was enough to get black balled.


You will get blue balls from the anticipation.


----------



## ccm399

*Tell me what????*

Wayne, told me I should get on here. So what do I need to hear?

Chris


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Royalty*

Chris, 

The results seems to indicate that you and Ray Adams are going to be EA Team drivers for the next year! That was what was on the line this fall for the top guys in the stock classes this season. The highest placing stock racer who is not already receiving help on motors and/or batteries will now be getting the royal treatment from Sir Eric Anderson of EA Motorsports. 

Another big thanks to EA. Awesome prize. Now what will we have in store for the spring?? Well, I've got a few ideas...

- Cball


----------



## sg1

I'd like a little somethin' somethin'.... Since I was passed up, could I atleast get a hug?

- Wayne


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Uh, don't you think Tony C. might object to your receiving your prize? And yes, Wayne, I will give you a big hug.


----------



## sg1

Who??  I'd like one of those man to man hugs... firm yet gentle... looong and HARD...


----------



## ccm399

Do you two want to be alone?????

Awesome news by the way!!!

Chris


----------



## nitrojeff

How about a 19 turn question... I got a motor from the Champs, where should I set the timing? What springs? capasitors? I can't even spell it, so you know I don't know what size or how many. 
Also, does anyone have a rollout sheet for a Losi XXXS?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Goetz and Gerber in man hugs???? This could only mean one thing......Seaball's new ride SG1!!!!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Seaball*

I always knew Chris was gay. The proof is his continued reluctance to run 12th scale. His continued bashing of the class is an attempt to hide his true feelings. Go ahead Chris, accept the offer.

Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff

What time does the Christmas Classic start next friday?


----------



## Eric.o

I'm getting a new comm lathe for Christmas. my parents are offereing to buy a diamond bit, whitch one should i ask for?
this is the lathe
http://integy.automated-shops.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=3246&p_catid=26&sid=4wSJJh1G1M6I0qH-03105151682.15
Thanks 
Eric


----------



## Eric.o

nitrojeff said:


> How about a 19 turn question... I got a motor from the Champs, where should I set the timing? What springs? capasitors? I can't even spell it, so you know I don't know what size or how many.
> Also, does anyone have a rollout sheet for a Losi XXXS?


i also have a 19 t from the champs, im running red springs, silver brushes,and 30 degrees of timing and its pretty good. i believe the capacitors are inside the hood, im not sure if it requires any more capacitors.

Eric


----------



## insaneriders

*Christmas Classic Schedule*

Jeff the party starts when you get there. Surprise :wave:


----------



## nitrojeff

Thanks. I just got the Integy diamomd bit for my lathe and it is amazing!


----------



## rayhuang

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!

And have a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## David Usnik

I know that Ray Adams is going to have a happy new year. I wonder if EA has a t-shirt big enough for him.


----------



## rayhuang

Billy Spence just told me about a big two day race at the famous The Track in Gaitherburg, MD March 4 and 5th. He invited the Gate crew over for some good racing!!


----------



## EAMotorsports

I can get up to a XXX in colors....

EA


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Looks like omar doesnt make shirts for him,thats a little on the small side.Im such a little guy you know.I am very happy,surprised but happy.
Ray


----------



## insaneriders

*Nice job Ray*

You shouldn't be surprised, the few times I got to watch you this year, you were dialed. It was a true pleasure to watch you kick some butt.

Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

I agree Gabe-Ray earned it fair and square by driving great and always showing up with the rip!! Now hes gonna have even more cause EA's batteries and motors are awesome!!


----------



## onefastdude

Hey, any of you racers going to come to Cincinnati to git yur butt kicked New Years day?


----------



## bean's my hero

Maaaaaaaaaybeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## onefastdude

Heres the lineup so far:

Chris Doseck-Mike Pulfer-Mo Denton-Junior Norton (possible if back from Florida)Myself......Anyone else?


----------



## bean's my hero

So what BIG GUNS will be there?:tongue:


----------



## onefastdude

MaaaayBeeee U


----------



## Ted Flack

onefastdude said:


> Heres the lineup so far:
> 
> Chris Doseck-Mike Pulfer-Mo Denton-Junior Norton (possible if back from Florida)Myself......Anyone else?


Racing this crowd on New Years's day should be easy....


----------



## EAMotorsports

onefastdude said:


> Heres the lineup so far:
> 
> Chris Doseck-Mike Pulfer-Mo Denton-Junior Norton (possible if back from Florida)Myself......Anyone else?


 Where at Eli? I may be interested in some of that action!!

EA


----------



## onefastdude

Here in Cincinnati. Not sure that you would want to travel that kind of distance! But your competition is always welcome.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

EAMotorsports said:


> I may be interested in some of that action!!
> 
> EA


It's not that kind of action, Eric. They were talking about R/C car racing. 

Congrats on your new aquisitions. Ray and Chris will be great additions to the team.


----------



## insaneriders

Pink cowboy hat strikes again.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey-How did you all learn about RC Car racing? And how did you find out about the Gate? I am curious to know how we can bring in new blood. I know for me it was looking for a diversion from karting in the summer. Something to do in the winter besides play Grand Prix on the PC. I think Jody did the same thing.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

For me it was hearing that there were so many dudes in one place.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Nah, I've told the story many a time. I had played so much Gran Turismo 2 a few years back, that the natural development was to take it to the physical realm. So eat it.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

By the way, how do you like my flag? Does anyone know what country it is for?


----------



## CypressMidWest

Lithuania? Man I suck at this game.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Cinci is only about 4.5 hours away.

EA


----------



## 1fastguy1

hope you guys can make it
should be a good time.
hey Chris how about Comoros (only vertical)
Mo


----------



## McSmooth

That's the FORMER flag of Comoros.

According to Wikipedia, they adopted a new flag in 2003...complete with 4 snazzy, colorful stripes.

Goetz = The Count of Comoros!


----------



## J FAST

dang it!!!! i just spent 45 min looking threw all the flags and just found it and i thought i was going to be the cool guy :tongue:


----------



## bean's my hero

Chris Byron's a Stud!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

When is the second half schedual going to be posted?


----------



## rayhuang

Don-I think its done. You can e-mail Buran and he could give it to you. Let me know if you need his e-mail address. As I am sure you noticed-the website is down temporarily.


----------



## chicky03

Donald Deutsch said:


> When is the second half schedual going to be posted?


I know we are practicing the 4th and racing the 8th of January. After that it is normal practice and race schedule.

Paul


----------



## cbyron

gosh hermanski dont let the word get out


----------



## UrboTurbo

Awww you guys are giving backwards hugs now a days (Goetz)! Thats different. 

Hey Everyone! Happy Holidays. I know it has been a year or two since I have seen any of you, but I wanted to say hey! Actually I was bored here at work and wanted to see what has been going on at the Gate. 

Ray - Your post reminded me about what got me into R/c racing. Does anyone remember Punky Bruster? They had an r/c car race on there and that is where I first got the vibe for R/c racing. On that note..........some day I will be back. Mark my word!

Take care guys and have a great holdiay!


----------



## chicky03

Donald Deutsch said:


> When is the second half schedual going to be posted?


The schedule has been posted.

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/schedule.html

Paul


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

UrboTurbo said:


> Punky Bruster?


Soleil Moon Frye? Yes!


----------



## Mike Peterson

holly crap urbo, I remember that to! She raced an offroad car! That to was a moment for me.....the moment I loved punky bruster......ahhhhh....what a babe she turned out to be!!
Happy holidays to all...
Wise


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike Peterson said:


> what a babe Richard Dean Anderson turned out to be!!
> Happy holidays to all...
> Wise


Jeez dude. Uncalled for.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Goetz said:


> Jeez dude. Uncalled for.


 Wise keeps talkin' like that and Waynie's gonna get jealous!!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Ok.....so Richard is hot, any guy who can make a bomb from a ballpoint pen a peice of bubble yum and some tinfoil is hot....I mean have you seen him an stargate sg1.......hummm sg1............that gets us back to Waynie.........I can see where this is going......


----------



## CypressMidWest

Mike Peterson said:


> Ok.....so Richard is hot, any guy who can make a bomb from a ballpoint pen a peice of bubble yum and some tinfoil is hot....I mean have you seen him an stargate sg1.......hummm sg1............that gets us back to Waynie.........I can see where this is going......


 I was never all that impressed with Macgyver's skills. I look to the crown prince of television innovation. I mean if you could build a working radio with some palmfronds, a chunk of driftwood and a coconut, imagine what you could do with tinfoil and a ballpoint pen. The Professor coulda made a helicopter and flown the castaways off the island with crap like that! And what about the A-team? Two garbage cans, a broken down VW beetle, and a can of sterno, and in 15 minutes they roll out a vehicle that could easily defeat an M1 Abrams tank. Now that's good use of materials.


----------



## rayhuang

Aller Sie saugen Affekugeln. Sie sollten beschämt sein. Ich bin der größte Stern amerikanischen Fernsehapparates, der überhaupt lebte. Phasen sehne mich ich-Hasslehoff.


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> Aller Sie saugen Affekugeln. Sie sollten beschämt sein. Ich bin der größte Stern amerikanischen Fernsehapparates, der überhaupt lebte. Phasen sehne mich ich-Hasslehoff.


 That's SICK!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

CypressMidWest said:


> That's SICK!!!!


Agreed. My god.


----------



## ohiorcdad

Now I know why there is a Paragon shortage. That stuff is for tires guys, not for drinking. Step away from the can.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Layoutage*

Peep it. Love it. Touch it. 

Now.


----------



## Mike Peterson

I touched it.......nothing happened........it was sad......


----------



## David Usnik

Love the dots!


----------



## MAD1

Which way does it go?


----------



## insaneriders

*What's the name*

Shoot the Gap!

Possible?

I love buying front A arms. 

Gabe


----------



## ZOOOOM

Happy Holidays To All


----------



## rayhuang

I like the layout. Its should be fun going ridiculous speed with the 7-turn!!!!!!!!

One corner we havent done in years is a 180 onto the straight. I wonder if we cannot do that here because of sight lines?


----------



## Brian Rice

Ray, your memory must be failing you after turning 40! We had a hairpin onto the straight two summers ago (in the basement).


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian Rice said:


> Ray, your memory must be failing you after turning 40! We had a hairpin onto the straight two summers ago (in the basement).


And Jimmy's champs warmup last year had one, followed by our first layout with dots around the Nats last year. 

It will come back, though. And I actually had the same thought, but the whole track would have to be changed. We have never had a switchback entering the straight. I do know that. At least not since I have been around.

Have a great weekend, folks.


----------



## CypressMidWest

ohiorcdad said:


> Now I know why there is a Paragon shortage. That stuff is for tires guys, not for drinking. Step away from the can.


 Like I said, One shot every morning. Really helps clean the impurities outta the system.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


FROM GRIZZLY-A


----------



## CypressMidWest

Happiest of Holidays Gatesters!!!!!


----------



## MAD1

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all at the Gate.

Thanks again for getting things together for us Friday nighters!!

New track looks interesting.....even if you have to drive around the correct way!

Mitch


----------



## nitrojeff

MAD1 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all at the Gate.
> 
> Thanks again for getting things together for us Friday nighters!!
> 
> New track looks interesting.....even if you have to drive around the correct way!
> 
> Mitch


 Yeah, what he said. Merry Christmas and Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Aller Sie saugen Affekugeln. Sie sollten beschämt sein. Ich bin der größte Stern amerikanischen Fernsehapparates, der überhaupt lebte. Phasen sehne mich ich-Hasslehoff.


 We all suck ape balls???? NICE LMAO!!!! Like the Jetta wagen, Some how that ride must have turned you from oriental to german! LOL Hey did you do anything to your Jetta like APR, or Upsoulute software yet? I have the APR In the 93 octane program in the passat its a very noticeable increase in pep! ECS is my new best friend


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Happy Holidays!


----------



## CobraSvt98

Merry Christmas to all and to all a great race!

Joe, Linda and Joey


----------



## Marty Mangione

Can`t wait till the 4th, got a race jones bad. Hope everyone had a great christmas. TSB


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Gaters. If enough of us ask to race this Friday, do you think we have a chance?


----------



## rayhuang

Right now the place is torn down. The carpet and pits have been swepped and vacuumed. Stilla lot left to do. Carpet repaiar and a new layout. Also-Friday nights are the domain of Steve and HObbytown with the approval of NORCAR and the availability of Bob and co. 

I am gong on week old inof at this point though. Maybe more track work has been done-but I doubt it.


----------



## onefastdude

Any Gaters coming down to Cincy for New Years?


----------



## bean's my hero

We're just going to keep that a secret......................


----------



## onefastdude

OK good


----------



## Medved

Work detail tomorrow?

dan


----------



## bean's my hero

Yes Dan,there will be.


----------



## onefastdude

If you guys are skeered.....you should just say that you are skeered. lol


----------



## onefastdude

That's what i thought!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111:devil:


----------



## CypressMidWest

onefastdude said:


> That's what i thought!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111:devil:


 I'm Afraid.........

Afraid I won't be sober enough to get to Cincy!


----------



## Marty Mangione

When does hobbytown race again???????????? Are we still opening on the 4th of JAN??? Is the track set up? Is any help needed? I NEED THE SMELL Of TIRE GOO. HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!Short bus Marty


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Marty,the new layout went down tonight.First practice is next wed. january 4th.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

First Hobbytown race is on the schedule for jan. 6th.


----------



## rayhuang

I likes the new layout peeps. Its fast as heck for about half the track and really technical the other. GIves ya a chance to catch your breath I'd say.


Ray


----------



## MAD1

Ray,
Question for you. I got a Novak Stock brushless set up for X-mas and figured I would put it in my JRX-S. I believe I got the placement and wiring figured out (tough). What pinion should I throw on the thing?

I figured since I had the thing torn apart, I would put the 4300 in and see what happens.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Sounds great can`t wait see ya wed friday and sunday.


----------



## rayhuang

I dont know yet. I havent run a 4300 motor. I would start at 1.00" rollout to begin and gear it accordingly. MOst likely up. Basically if you hear it wnd out before the end of the stright-gear it up a tooth. remember-geared right its as fast as a 19t, soit might be best to gear it a bit conservativey at first.


----------



## MAD1

rayhuang said:


> I dont know yet. I havent run a 4300 motor. I would start at 1.00" rollout to begin and gear it accordingly. MOst likely up. Basically if you hear it wnd out before the end of the stright-gear it up a tooth. remember-geared right its as fast as a 19t, soit might be best to gear it a bit conservativey at first.


 That's the whole idea. slow to start and build up through gearing and radio settings.

I found a gear chart on the Novak site and they recommended a 7.80:1 ratio (I'm assuming gear ratio) and the Losi site had a gear chart as well. That made it a 28t pinion. I just remebered you were running that brushless a bit one nite.

Been busy setting up all sorts of stuff. I'll take it one car at a time for a bit.


----------



## nitrojeff

Anyone need a truck? '94 Ford Ranger Super Cheap!!I thought I would ask here before calling a charity.


----------



## bean's my hero

Jeff,

Couldn't it be made into TSB Mobile #2. Every good team has a back-up car. You know you want to! DO IT!


----------



## cbyron

we could always jump it?


----------



## nitrojeff

We could use it as a decoy at next years Champs.


----------



## onefastdude

Well I guess you all are just too good to travel! Have a safe New Years.


----------



## bean's my hero

Eli,

Now that you say that I think you're right. I'll see you at the NOVAK. 

Jim


----------



## onefastdude

Maybe!!!! Maybe Not!!!!!!!


----------



## Xpressman

onefastdude said:


> Well I guess you all are just too good to travel! Have a safe New Years.


Eli,

Have you ever kept track of just how many miles you spend traveling to races?

My best was living in Fort Wayne driving 150 miles one-way to Lansing to race oval on Friday nights, drive 150 miles back to Fort Wayne, race oval Saturday nights in Fort Wayne, then drive 130 miles one-way to Toledo to race onroad and drive back to Fort Wayne. About 560 miles a weekend and I did that for 8 weeks straight one winter at a total of about 4480 miles. That doesn't include the assorted trips to The Gate at about 230 miles one way. God I loved being in college.

Brian


----------



## MuchoMadness

*If Any "Gate Yahoos" Are Interested.....*

Hey Fellas. Hope everybody had a nice Christmas!

For anyone interested in picking up a 1/12th scale, I have the following for sale:
B.M.I. 1/12th L4 Conversion - SG1 edition
~includes: chassis, rear pod w/ new lowered pod plates, 1 piece rear brace,
both upper plates ( 1 for std. "puck" style & 1 for damper tubes)

I only used this car for a few club races + The Champs. Figured I'd throw it on here for you guys before Swap'N'Sell or Ebay. If anyone is interested, let me know, I can bring to the track.

Happy New Year! 
-Jason M.


----------



## Marty Mangione

*Short bus*

The short Bus is finally out of the shop and almost finished. See ya wed the 4th. Marty TsB.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Marty Mangione said:


> The short Bus is finally out of the shop and almost finished. See ya wed the 4th. Marty TsB.


Happy new year!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Thank you and HAPPY NEW YEAR you to!!!!!!!!!!!! When are we gonna see ya at the gate again????????? Marty


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Good luck to al the Gaters going to the NOVAK race.Remember to "TIGHTEN IT UP".


----------



## Mackin

That goes from me too! Good luck.
chuck


----------



## LordBaer

Hey guys,

I am going to try to make it out on Sunday, just wondering what a good base setup for a JRXS is? I thought I saw one of Paul's on here before, is that still a good starting spot (and if so, where is the link?) What pinion is good for stock w/stock spur?


----------



## cbyron

there are a few different jrxs's being run but mine is still the stock car, paul and chris have been helping me with it. i dont have the car in front of me but if you show up sunday your more than welcome to take a look


----------



## LordBaer

cool, i hope i can make it. I'll definitely take a look.


----------



## bean's my hero

*Breaking News*

It appears that the Team Short Bus, Team Car is on the road again, there was a sighting today in Solon, OH at the RT 91 and Aurora Road intersection at approx. 11:50 AM. Keep an eye out. It's on the prowl!


----------



## Mackin

We are racing this sun. correct?
chuck


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Racing is on for this sunday.Which car are you going to race this week.


----------



## David Usnik

If Chuck is any kind of a man, he'll throw a 19t in his 1/12 scale this week.


----------



## Medved

Touring car, 19t, 6mins!!!

dan medved


----------



## BudBartos

That Team short bus car is so amazing people just tend to run into it  Pak in a safe spot !!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Novak USTC*



GRIZZLY-A said:


> Good luck to al the Gaters going to the NOVAK race.Remember to "TIGHTEN IT UP".


Thank you for the good advice. It appears to be working well. Jimmy is the man to beat right now, and I'm knocking on the door, along with manyy of the usual suspects in Stock Sedan. It's going to be a great two days of qualifying. 

The track is awesome. Very forgiving and super flowing. This race is THE race to be at if you are a touring car fan. The grip is out of control and we've been chasing the setup all day yesterday (and today for me). 

Bean and Hoo-hong have their cars up to snuff as well, and there's $1000 on the line in brushless!!! Oh yeah. Ron Atomic of KinetixRC seems have the control in that class.

Ciccarello has also been chasing the car more than anyone, but seems to have found it late tonight. Hopefully it stays through qualifying, though Blackstock and Lemieux are the easy favorites in Mod. Both of which are now driving the new Xray T2 car.

Alright freaks, we'll be back in a few.

- - Clyde Henderson - -

So that's the skinny.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Xxx*

Hi. Do you recognize this car?

Bye.


----------



## insaneriders

*Wow*

I think somebody stole Goetz's sponsorship stickers. Somebody that paints really well! Goetz swithced to Corally?

No I don't recongnize it.


----------



## Brian Rice

Novak Race stock update!!

It looks like our local boys are laying it down in Wisconsin... Unofficially, after two rounds it is Goetz and Herrmann in 2nd and 3rd spots, respectively. Goetz is about 1.6 seconds behind current TQ Jeff Dayger.


----------



## Brian Rice

Well, after 3 rounds... Goetz and Herrmann are still 2 and 3, but they are all going faster each round.

Goetz is now about a tenth behind Dayger for TQ, and Jimmy is roughly a second behind Dayger.


----------



## David Usnik

Do us proud boys!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Good news are local boy Jim herrmann just got TQ at the novak race


----------



## Brian Rice

That's impressive!! Great job Jimmy!

Also great job Goetz, 3rd qualifier in stock and 5th qualifier in Factory 19T!!

Awesome showing in qualifying guys!!!


----------



## Brian Rice

More Novak news...

Kelly Bean and Ray Huang make the show in the Brushless class! The top three spots are paying a cash prize in that class. $1000 to the winner!

Good luck in the mains!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

HOLY CRAP HE DID IT!!!!!

TQ Jimmy 
Previously known as "jimmy blowout"

Nice work jimmy! You are the man! 

Nice work seaball! A main 2 classes- I was wouried in 19turn for a while!

Kelly and Ray going for $1000!! Allright!!!!

Chicky nice work as well!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Way to go "GATE GUYS'' Bring home the gold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JIMMY GREAT WORK


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Workin' It Out.*

Hello Gatesters,

What an awesome day. Jimmy Blowout may have shaken his name for good. Friggin' TQ! Best quote after we walked off the stand... "That's not even fair!" Hahaha. Yes guys, it was that fast. Fastest stock lap, excluding Jim Herrmman, = 11.49. Including Jim Herrmann, = 11.31! What? Almost two tenths on the next best fast lap? 

Well, I guess we've got alot of work to do tomorrow. Herrmannski is out like a light, and I'm just too excited to lay down right now, so I thought I'd check in. 

Let's hope the good clean racing continues tomorrow. I've not seen as clean a race as this one. Rarely did an Amain run get terminated by a backmarker. It's been so close in so many classes, and Scotty is simply the man. 

Alright then. 

Lata.

- Harvey McCallister -


----------



## Doorman

Good luck Chris and Jimmy!!
Let the KOP begin.
Here's where all that summer time fun starts to pay off.
See you guy's soon.

Tracy


----------



## Marty Mangione

Racing today was great. CARLOS LATORRE of TEAM short BUS made the A main in touring car at the GATE!!! WAY TO GO CARLOS. Not to mention MARTY MANGIONE turned a personal best 31 laps with the 12th scale. WAY TO GO MARTY! ALSO A HUGE WAY TO GO TO CHRIS AND JIMMY!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLERACER

Hay guys the HobbyTown Racers have one request


Heat


58 degrees not very fun to race in


Don


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

The Novak was a huge race. I really am amazed at the schedule they keep and how welcome Scotty and his crew makes everyone feel. Corally Jack the Gripper makes for a tricky black groove to prepare for. The lack of lingering odor is a plus, but my hands feel weird after a week of soaking in it. Goetz, Bean, Herrmann, Chicky and I all represented the Gate by etiher making shows, running strong and/or taking home some hardware!! Herrmann and his EA powered rdx were untouchable. FAstest car there all weekend long. Goetz put it in the Factory 19t A-Main in 5th to boot. MIxing it up with Billy Easton and the rest of the pros. MOst impressive!! He also qualified it third in stock foam.

Bean and I both put it in the Brushless a-main with solid laptimes, but we had some issues that hurt us. In the triple A-Mains I dropped out while running 3rd, 5th and 3rd!!! Bean was taken out in the first lap of both A1 and A2, but came back with a 4th in A3!!

Chicky was fast-lapping in mod in the 10.7's every run. He missed the A by only 2 seconds in pro-mod. He dominated the factory 19t C-Main.

I am of course very tired and thank Chicky and Bean for the ride home in the candy van. 

Ray
p.s. sorry to hear about the lack of heat at the Gate, but I am sure it will be rectified soon. My understanding is a room was locked that shouldbnt have been-therefore eliminating our ability to flip a breaker to run the furnace.


----------



## Brian Rice

Good Job Ray!

Now you need to figure out how to keep the Brushless from shutting off...


----------



## rayhuang

Brian Rice said:


> Good Job Ray!
> 
> Now you need to figure out how to keep the Brushless from shutting off...


Thanks-I'll fill ya in soon. My Brushless car was awesome when it was running. Lots of steering, great corner speed, fast. But it had handling issues too that plagued me all weekend long. LIke a tweak. But even driving ti around like that I did 11.5 to 11.8's. My stock car was good, but it too had a snap oversteer at turn in sometimes. I was doing something wrong with both cars all weeekend long. I finally got the arse end planted and it was easy to drive, but it was slow!!!!!!!!!! I should have tried a really aggressive set-up for the Main, but I went conservative and it was still slow.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Les Photos*

Novak - 2006


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*More*

More.


----------



## BudBartos

Good job Gate Guy's !!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Medved

Chuck, what was the name of the NASCAR newspaper?

dan medved


----------



## Mackin

GOOD JOB GUYS!

Dan,
it's nascar scene.


----------



## MAD1

Goetz said:


> More.


 Congrats to you Gate guts You! Nicely done, did anyone win a space heater?

Seriously, way to go. Chris, nice photos, but why didn't you have one of your Brushless Mini? Now that would have been impressive.


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey guys,

Thanks for all the kind words.. What a great race it was. Actually a word of wisdom to all. Any race that is presented by Scotty Earnst will be the best possible race experiance possible and you should attend it! Trust me on that one. Well as for my performance in stock. I guess I can say it was good. I kinda choked in the mains but I figure over time I will work on that. Anyways,
thanks to everyone for there help this past weekend. 

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-GReat job again. Thanks for bringing back my bag I left. if you could leave it under my pits at Gate-that would be great!!

Ray


----------



## Doorman

Chris, Ray,
What do the multiple numbers on the front windows stand for?

Great job guy's!
Tracy


----------



## rayhuang

Doorman,

One number per class. So when Scotty would call out a car position for the spectators, he would say both numbers, like if you had a 2 and a 4 hed say #24 on the backstraight.

Also-congrats on your A-Main at the Champs!! Felt good didnt it!!!

Ray


----------



## Doorman

rayhuang said:


> Doorman,
> 
> One number per class. So when Scotty would call out a car position for the spectators, he would say both numbers, like if you had a 2 and a 4 hed say #24 on the backstraight.
> 
> Also-congrats on your A-Main at the Champs!! Felt good didnt it!!!
> 
> Ray


Yea Ray! It was a dream come true.
Did you get the latest Xtreme RC mag yet?
They have the starting grid of our main as the main picture.
It was nice that they wrote a small paragraph about 
Dave Morrows come back.
What a year he had!
I think I'm coming up Wednesday for a while.
Maybe I can catch you there.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*That's Entertainment*

Found these just now. Here is the gallery they came from:

http://www.pdubracing.com/gallery_novak.htm

Also more pics can be found at 

http://www.rc50.com

and

http://www.rcscoringpro.com

Scotty is the freakin' man.


----------



## rayhuang

Cool. I found this one for Don Orszag!! Thanks for throwing the paint!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Good job guys, but Ray takes the best picture.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Cool. I found this one for Don Orszag!! Thanks for throwing the paint!!


Holy wow. I didn't realize Mr. O. did that. Cool. Nice work.


----------



## rayhuang

I forgot to ask tnight if the new results will be uploaded to any websites from RCScoring pro?


----------



## cpittmx

I finally made it up to the gate last night. The track is quit a bit larger than my home track. very fast and flowing compared to what im used to. it was a lot of fun to drive. Most of the guys there with 1/12th scales other than me and my buddies seemed to be running mod motors, atleast i hope they were mods.....or im way way way off the pace. Anyways, im just wondering what sort of lap times most guys in 1/12th stock are turning. Best I could get was high 15's. So how bad would i get spanked? I was definately low on speed even after gearing up. guess im going to have to give in and figure out some things about tuning motors.

I love the idea of brushless...seams like it should make everything more even.
ok, im rambling. Main question was lap times in 1/12th stock.


----------



## Brian Rice

I don't know exactly what times the stock 12th guys ran this past Sunday, but I did hear of at least one or two 13.2's from Ray Adams in stock last night.

Fast times in Mod were from Paul in the mid to high 11 second range.

Hope that helps!


----------



## insaneriders

*Friday nights*

We were running 14.2 to 14.5 with lower traction on Friday night.

King of the white groove carpet.

Gabe


----------



## chicky03

cpittmx said:


> I finally made it up to the gate last night. The track is quit a bit larger than my home track. very fast and flowing compared to what im used to. it was a lot of fun to drive. Most of the guys there with 1/12th scales other than me and my buddies seemed to be running mod motors, atleast i hope they were mods.....or im way way way off the pace. Anyways, im just wondering what sort of lap times most guys in 1/12th stock are turning. Best I could get was high 15's. So how bad would i get spanked? I was definately low on speed even after gearing up. guess im going to have to give in and figure out some things about tuning motors.
> 
> I love the idea of brushless...seams like it should make everything more even.
> ok, im rambling. Main question was lap times in 1/12th stock.


If you need some help bring your car up to the front counter and I can help you with setup or motors.

Paul


----------



## cpittmx

Thanks for the info guys.

Paul thanks for the offer of help. I will have have to figure out who you are next time I'm up there. I definately could use some help in the motor/gearing, rollout area. As far as chassis set-up right now I'm fairly happy the car seems to handle pretty well. I have a 12L4 thats basically just put together per instruction book. Maybe as speed and ability increases I will find that it needs some adjustment.

What tire compounds are people using there? I was running purple/grey and seemed to work ok to me, but I'm slow.


----------



## David Usnik

cpittmx - Most guys that are running stock will be using grey/purple setup. As far as tires are concerned, you're good. You also had a question about rollout/gearing. If you're running a Monster stock, a rollout of 1.69 - 1.73 seems to work pretty good. If it's a ROAR stock that you're using, try around 1.64 - 1.68. If you have anymore questions here on the Internet or at the track, don't be afraid to ask. Everyone is really helpful and easily approachable.


----------



## cpittmx

I'm using a P2K2. I haven't got into all of the rollout calculations yet. I have just been changing gearing based on whether I top out only half way down the straight or near the turn, acceleration, and whether the motor gets too hot or not.

I know using roll out must be a simpler way to go once you understand it.


----------



## chicky03

cpittmx said:


> I'm using a P2K2. I haven't got into all of the rollout calculations yet. I have just been changing gearing based on whether I top out only half way down the straight or near the turn, acceleration, and whether the motor gets too hot or not.
> 
> I know using roll out must be a simpler way to go once you understand it.


I was the guy running the white 1/12 with the modified motor in it. I pit behind the counter.

For the P2K2 since that motor does not have a lot of rpm I imagine you want to be some where around the 1.90 roll out range. To figure the roll out: 
tire size x 3.14 x pinion / spur. To get that roll out with a 12L you probably need a spur gear smaller than 96. Maybe a 92 or 94. So let say you run a 96 and 1.80 tires you need a 32 pinion to get a roll out of 1.88. Which should be close. The higher the number the faster the motor will go until the point where it is over geared then it will be fast for a few laps and just get hot and slow down.

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

OH-yeah-I forgot to mention the new layout is awesome!! I only ran two packs on it so far, but I loved it. Its fast in spots and really technical in spots too.


----------



## MAD1

Brian Rice said:


> I don't know exactly what times the stock 12th guys ran this past Sunday, but I did hear of at least one or two 13.2's from Ray Adams in stock last night.
> 
> Fast times in Mod were from Paul in the mid to high 11 second range.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 Ms. Caruba ran a 13.1 in the main


----------



## insaneriders

*Not Nice*

You really shouldn't call Tony Ms. Caruba.

PS. Paul I know your dying to tell that guy to upgrade to a Monster or Roar.
Let him borrow one of your 100 extra ones.


----------



## cpittmx

paul, ok i know which one you were. holy crap, that looked slot car fast. I know i dont have the skill to drive something that fast yet.

i was driving the green car, that had flo. orange with yellow flames and checkered flag. My gearing was 30/100, because that was the largest pinion I could fit with my spur. I normally run 25/100 at my local track. After going to the 30 pinion i still didnt have enough speed, but it also had no punch.

Ok, I was told initially that the P2K2 had more torque and was better for 1/12, but im gathering that you prefer the monster. Which monster are you running isn't there like 3 of them? Do you change springs and brushes or are you running stock?


----------



## insaneriders

*Question thyself*

If you are gonna run with Paul probably roll a monster at 1.70 and a Epic at1.65. Using Blue + and Green - springs with a 767 brush or a 4499nt if you can't get the other. But if you smash a wall or two as I do I,ve found I get too hot and can't accelerate after the smash up. So I roll a 1.55 Epic or 1.60 monster cause I suck. Basically a tooth or two under the fast guys. 

Just posting this so you can set up ASAP. Not claiming to be wicked fast!

Recut the comm after every three or four runs, break in at 2.5 volts for five minutes with a propeller. More tips if you show up Friday night at 5:30pm.

Gabe

PS. Don't worry about the straightaway speed, if you can pass em in the infield it really doesn't matter. That is if your car handles as well as you say! See you Friday night.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

cpittmx said:


> paul, ok i know which one you were. holy crap, that looked slot car fast.


 Thats because he is a former world champion slot car racer!  And a great R/C driver too!


----------



## cpittmx

I'm not looking to run with anyone, im a newb and im just looking to get faster. I'm sure my car set-up could be better and that an experience driver may have all sorts of complaints. I made no claims of greatness! Im just saying for me that it seems good and is not my issue right now. I could use a little more speed and consistent driving. The handling of the car stays pretty consistent from start to finish, its just my brain farts that cause problems.

I did find that I was dragging the chassis pretty bad after my last practice session wednesday, im sure that was sucking some speed away. So I need to work on ride height this week.

I wont be coming out to race this week, I need to do some car tinkering. Hopefully, I will make it out again wednesday and see if i can get at least close to up to speed before I show up to a race.


----------



## LordBaer

Jay,
Do you still race? I plan on going out on Sunday, trying to shake the cobwebs off my stuff. I didn't get the batteries ready in time for last week, or I would have gone.

cpittmx,
You say you race at a different track, so doesn't that make you not a newb. Anyway, if you didn't cut your tires, their added weight will make your car slower. If you true them down, your car will pick up a bit of speed. Just a thought, hope to see you out there.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Magnus Springstein = WTF?*



cpittmx said:


> holy crap, that looked slot car fast.


1994 USRA Semi-pro Group 7 Slot Car National Champion
1996, 97, 99 USRA Pro Group 7 Slot Car National Champion
1996, 98 Pro Group 7 Slot Car World Champion
1995-2005 USRA 15-time Slot Car Div2 Expert National Champion
2000 National Spray Glue Slot Car Champion
10 Time USSCA Slot Car Champion
Current World Record holder for total laps on a Blue King 1133 laps

WTF?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Thanks for the "light" rundown of Cicawaungus slot car history!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Rice

That's awesome! I don't want to know where you found that info.... :freak:


----------



## windix60

Goetz has the STATS by the Statue of Paul in his house.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian Rice said:


> That's awesome! I don't want to know where you found that info.... :freak:


You, my friend, must have no idea what it means to be BEST FRIENDS!


----------



## cpittmx

LordBaer said:


> Jay,
> Do you still race? I plan on going out on Sunday, trying to shake the cobwebs off my stuff. I didn't get the batteries ready in time for last week, or I would have gone.
> 
> cpittmx,
> You say you race at a different track, so doesn't that make you not a newb. Anyway, if you didn't cut your tires, their added weight will make your car slower. If you true them down, your car will pick up a bit of speed. Just a thought, hope to see you out there.



I have raced at another track with my 1/12th scale 3-4 times....is that a veteran? I've also done some 1/8th scale nitro buggy racing...totally different ball game.


----------



## rayhuang

cpittmx said:


> I have raced at another track with my 1/12th scale 3-4 times....is that a veteran? I've also done some 1/8th scale nitro buggy racing...totally different ball game.


Well smack lord baer in the head for you. Just come out and have fun!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

LordBaer said:


> Jay,
> Do you still race?
> .


Joe! whats up! Only racing in my dreams lately, and some bench racing with Captain Insano "Gabe". My schedule at the airport got switched to thursday night thru monday morning, and I work at Hobbytown in Strongsville Wednesday and thursday night still too. Someday hopefully soon!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*"Best of Friends"*



Goetz said:


> You, my friend, must have no idea what it means to be BEST FRIENDS!


Goetz is the president of the "Chicky" Magnuson Fan club of Comoros :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

I picked up a new coffee pot and all the fixins, so we can have coffee on sun. You can even have some too slim. See you on sun.

chuck


----------



## Medved

Great!

dan


----------



## Mackin

Dan,
Is Pete coming on sun? I need him to look at my dyno.
chuck


----------



## insaneriders

*Forget about it chuck*

Sir Chuck,

Your car is plenty fast, leave it alone so I can catch you. 

Goetz do you think Chicky is contageous?


----------



## Mackin

Gabe,

Are you running on sun? I stayed home from work on fri so didn't make it last night. If not I'll see you next fri night.
chuck


----------



## Medved

i'll let ya know chuck.

dan


----------



## insaneriders

*Outta here*

Sorry to say I won't make it Sun. I think I got faster, Wise only put me one lap down towards the end of the night. And of course Dan J and I played park and pass all night long.

Tito was laying it down in TC, forced me to roll a 1.01 for the main. Good thing he took himself out, so I didn't have too. :wave: 

Gabe


----------



## LordBaer

Ray,
You can try smacking me in the head, but I don't think it'll do any good! 

cpittmx
I didn't mean anything by my asking about your newbness, I was just trying to understand where you were coming from. I think you picked the best class to work on consistency and getting the brain farts out. I started racing in touring, but I didn't become a better driver (I think) until I started racing 12th. I'll try to help you out as much as I can, but I haven't been out in a few years, so the rest of the gang there would offer better advice and setups.


----------



## Medved

Chuck, Pete wont be there sunday.

dan


----------



## cpittmx

no problem LordBaer. Thanks for the advice. I'm really liking the 1/12th scale. I'm thinking that when summer rolls around around driving the 1/12th scale will have also made me better at 1/8th scale buggy.


----------



## insaneriders

*Driving*

Driving my Xbox has made me better at spinning people out. :thumbsup: 

Driving twelve scale makes my TC look like a pile of crap. :freak:


----------



## Doorman

Driving twelve scale makes my TC look like a pile of crap. :freak:[/QUOTE]

Gabe, What does your 12th scale got to do with it??? LOL!
Let me know when you can make a Wednesday.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## nitrojeff

Well Marty? Did you or Tom break the 31 lap plane or not?


----------



## Stealth_RT

Now that my 1:1 scale car is done and home finally, I can return to the Gate. Decided my season will be over when either a) I run out of tires, or b) am down to 1 A arm left for my RDX. Its already time to start saving up cash for spring mod projects on the big car.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Big Props to Tito and Orzag for there runs today in TC Stock!!!! Oh yea and Byron for not failling completly.......


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Mike,

Is there anywhere to upload results to with RC Scoring Pro? How did 12th scale go?

Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson

12th was a real shoot out with me and Justin Johnson, I TQ'd the first round, HE bettered it the third, and then I won the main,BTW Ray Adams is really,really fast!!!!


----------



## LordBaer

It was fun coming back to race with everyone. I plan on getting my 12th scale up and running soon, so I can learn to drive decent again. The main featured some good tight racing! (TC wasn't bad either)


----------



## rayhuang

Wow Mike-I hope I dont miss too many more 12th scale shootouts! I want in on the action!!


----------



## David Usnik

While we're on the subject of 12th scale, is anyone interested in running 19t next Sunday?


----------



## rayhuang

How about Friday night too?


----------



## insaneriders

*Tracy its on*

This Wed night the 18th I'll be there. I'll have to get rid of my majic marker small tires. Seems the car has lost its finesse using the smaller diameter, so we'll go back to where we had it and go at it again. It does have the steel diffs in it now, which don't unadjust themselves during a heat. Probably due for a shock refill. We'll see how it does after an hour of work to undo the chaos. Can't wait to see a traction groove.

Gabe


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Dave,if we can get enough guys I will run 19t.


----------



## Doorman

insaneriders said:


> This Wed night the 18th I'll be there. I'll have to get rid of my majic marker small tires. Seems the car has lost its finesse using the smaller diameter, so we'll go back to where we had it and go at it again. It does have the steel diffs in it now, which don't unadjust themselves during a heat. Probably due for a shock refill. We'll see how it does after an hour of work to undo the chaos. Can't wait to see a traction groove.
> 
> Gabe


I see what I have planned.
I stop up if I can.

Tracy


----------



## insaneriders

*The Force is back*

Believe I do, that Yoda is back, in another lifeform, quite possible indeed.

Darker Force


----------



## chicky03

*New Rules For The Gate*

*PLEASE DO NOT USE THE DOOR TO THE RIGHT OF THE BUILDING TO GO IN AND OUT. ONLY USE THE DOOR UNDER THE BINGO SIGN FROM NOW ON. THE DOOR TO THE RIGHT DOES NOT LOCK AFTER YOU OPEN IT SO IT WILL STAY UNLOCKED AND SOMEONE COULD COME IN A STEAL ALL OF OUR STUFF OR VANDALIZE THE PLACE.*

*ALSO THERE WILL BE NO SMOKING IN THE BUILDING. IF YOU WANT TO SMOKE, DO IT OUTSIDE OR IN YOUR CAR. THERE IS NO SMOKING IN THE DOWNSTAIRS HALL OR THE UPSTAIRS HALL, ONLY OUTSIDE.*

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## insaneriders

*Smoking*

Smoking can be deadly, especially in an unventilated area. Please limit your inhaling to Paragon fumes. 

Oh Yeah sweet pagagon. :dude:


----------



## rayhuang

Crap-I picked a bad week to quit smoking...


----------



## nitrojeff

Did I hear that there is magazine coverage of the Cleveland Champs? I ordered an Xtreme r/c mag but it had the Vegas race!?!?


----------



## insaneriders

*Smoking*

You mean, I picked a bad week to quit sniffing glue. Have you ever sat on a grown man's lap? Oh no the autopilot is deflating! 

Striker


----------



## Mike Peterson

Striker......Thats great!!!!! Excuse me I speak Jive!!!! Have you ever seen a grown man naked????? 
Nitro you recieved a older issue, the champs coverage is in the mag thats on newstands now!!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

cool thanks


----------



## insaneriders

*what do you make of this*

I can make a hat, a teradactyl, a TC4 that sucks!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Car`s fine i`ts the pilot, um no wait!!! did i say pilot??????? lolololol


----------



## insaneriders

*Absolutely*

I'm working on the pilot as well. Honestly though, call me a short bus, give me a shot, and I'll pick up a lap. Do you guys sponsor drivers? I'm about to paint a new body. I don't have any school bus yellow, just neon, and red. 

What fun!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

insaneriders said:


> Please limit your inhaling to Paragon fumes.
> 
> Oh Yeah sweet pagagon. :dude:


Get it while you can. Even the Paragon fumes will be an thing of the past soon. With fewer and fewer national races permitting Paragon use, the motivation to allow it at The Gate is fading quickly.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris gontact me please.....this Jim at AB Charles


----------



## MAD1

Goetz said:


> Get it while you can. Even the Paragon fumes will be an thing of the past soon. With fewer and fewer national races permitting Paragon use, the motivation to allow it at The Gate is fading quickly.


 Hey Chris,

Is this just Paragon or is it all tire sticky stuff?


----------



## rayhuang

Mitch-hit yourself hard!! Now do it again!! :lol:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Groove Armada*



MAD1 said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Is this just Paragon or is it all tire sticky stuff?


We would continue to support Corally - Jack the Gripper, and Niftech odorless compounds. Make no mistake about it, The Gate will continue to have the meanest groove around. However, it is becoming obvious that Paragon is no longer a necessary part of the recipe. 

This something we are thinking heavily about. We will be discussing this more with all of you in the coming weeks.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Goetz said:


> Get it while you can. Even the Paragon fumes will be an thing of the past soon. With fewer and fewer national races permitting Paragon use, the motivation to allow it at The Gate is fading quickly.


 So basically any race Scotty puts on, and ROAR races held at tracks run by FACISTS that won't allow it's use? The two biggest carpet races on earth allow it, and I think EVERYONE should. Everyone needs to remember that just because you can't smell it as much, doesn't mean it's any healthier. I've only been one place where it's banned that couldn't be classified as a low-traction (read: sub-par) facility, and that's Scotty's. Of course the traction at Scotty's was definitely different than anywhere else, even though the carpet had a THICK black groove of JTG and TQ. I know that many of us travel to the Gate specifically because Paragon is allowed. Every club track in this state that doesn't allow Paragon, has virtually no grip on a weekly basis. That is what, before the Champs, prompted Mike and me to move to racing one weekend a month at the Gate, rather than four weekends a month at any other venue. Paragon provides excellent traction, and in my experience is easier on tires, as well as the carpet. Scotty's carpet when I was there for the Sizzler was not in the greatest shape, you guys are spraying and the carpet seems to be holding up pretty well. It is of course up to you guys, but imo, banning Paragon is a mistake.


----------



## rayhuang

Ian-it might just come down to survival. if the wall of wintergreen you hit when you walk into the upstairs doors of the Gate keeps only a couple of racers from coming back-then its got to go since a JTG groove is a mad grip groove-but not one of us-Chris included would rather run on anything but a nice black Paragon groove. And you know weve perfected the Big race groove even for a 30 person club race


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Frank Wilhelm Jr.*



CypressMidWest said:


> Everyone needs to remember that just because you can't smell it as much, doesn't mean it's any healthier.


The idea to switch, though only in it's infancy, would be less on the basis of health, and more on racer comfort at the facility. In the past, the wintergreen has become a necessary evil to enhance traction, and hardcore racers have endured (and often cherished) the smell. Today, there are more product offerings, and testing that has been done to prove that racing can continue at the level it had been, without the inconveniences associated with the stout smell of wintergreen penetrating the pit towels, clothing, and any storage container used for those items (often including one's car).

We have found that using Paragon gave us little to no benefit when it came to preparing for a race where Paragon would be used. The carpet was different, the surface underneath was different, and ultimately the traction was different. We have concluded that Paragon is not the largest factor determining the level or type of grip. The carpet type, age, humidity, and subfloor appear to have a larger impact on traction. And unfortunately, at this time, we cannot duplicate those key factors at will. Without those, Paragon by itself, does little to duplicate any of the traction conditions we'll see at Cleveland or The Snowbirds. 

The possible decision has no political stance associated with it. We have always provided a facility that we feel is conducive to racing at the highest levels. We are exited to be able to continue to entertain this type of racing, while also enhancing the atmosphere for our patrons of all skill levels. 

Scotty has done a great job to forge ahead and prove that racing will not be compromised by the use of the newer traction additives. It has been stated that, if you are not riding the wave of change, you'll find yourself beneath it. I firmly believe that this will be the case regarding this subject.

We are, however, interested in further discussion.


----------



## CypressMidWest

I agree with you guys in spirit, but in many instances I have seen turnouts disappear at facilities that switched. I personally detest JTG because it closes the pores in the tires, thereby requiring more frequent skimming, and subsequently shorter life. Plus it is harder on the carpet chemically due to the greater number of solvents. 

On the health note, I feel far worse after leaving "odorless" tracks than I ever do after leaving a Paragon track. I know to many the smell is an annoyance, but I felt like I was sitting in a bucket of Paint Thinner(JTG) and Orange Clean(TQ) when we were at Scotty's for the Sizzler, and he had the Bay doors opened! These odorless compounds do not permeate the air like Paragon, but they still have a distinct solvent odor that cannot be ignored.

You must also weigh in the fact that you may gain a few new racers by switching compounds, but you can actually lose a few diehard "every-single weekend" types as well. 

Many racers (myself included) believe your facility is the last in this state that caters to RACERS, due to your uncompromising stance of providing the best racing surface possible, and killer layouts. I just sincerely doubt your losing that many folks due to the smell. Josh didn't have turnout issues at Halo, and I'm sure he won't at CEFX and those are both Paragon friendly facilities. 

I've been beating this horse for a long time. Turnout for the Champs is as big as it's ever been, Snowbirds same deal. You're always gonna have people that whine about the smell, and that won't change after you've switched compounds. People will just complain of a different smell. If you want a track with bite, it's either gonna smell like wintergreen or Lacquer thinner.

I know that you guys will come to a decision that best benefits the group up there, and that is obviously the ultimate goal. I just wanted to weigh in with my opinion as an outsider (simply because I live so damn far away).


----------



## insaneriders

*Righteous*

Don't care, everyone should use it, whatever type it should be, and it shall be stocked by the track. BAM


----------



## MAD1

Ooopps!

I didn't know this would start a big debate. I'm still new and didn't know what all the factors were. Sorry about that. for what it's worth, if you want to use pig guts for compound...I'm in.


----------



## MAD1

Speaking of tires (in general), do we need to take up a collection for the Tire Truer? It attacked me on Sunday. I'm not too worried about me, but I worry about some kids trying to true their tires. Not sure if someone knows how to service it up. Seems the threaded rod likes to loosen. I use the thing an am happy to chip in if needed.


----------



## David Usnik

CypressMidWest said:


> You must also weigh in the fact that you may gain a few new racers by switching compounds, but you can actually lose a few diehard "every-single weekend" types as well.


With all due respect Ian, anyone who leaves a facility or stops racing because a certain brand of traction compound is not allowed, IMO is not a "die-hard" racer to begin with. A "die-hard" racer should want to race no matter what the conditions are, provided there is a high level of competition available. You know as well as I do that the Gate offers some of the most competitive racing around. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MAD1

By the way ouch! Ray that hurt.


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> By the way ouch! Ray that hurt.


I know!!! YOu only have to hit yourself once!! Dont worry-you didnt start anything. The Paragon no paragon things has been going on for years. I was all gung-ho about switching to JTG 3 years ago. But after reading Mike Lufaso's scientific report on Paragon I softened. But now I am going back to a no Wintergreen stance. This will just further motivate companies like Paragon and others to come up with better products in my opinion. Paragon has an odorless!!! Will any compound be as universally effective as Paragon is? Probably not. The WIntergreen is probably the best chemical to soften foam or rubber tires for use on Ozite.


----------



## Micro_Racer

The best racers (in the R/C or Auto world) learn to adapt to new rules.


----------



## Mike Peterson

once we start to taik about about chemical compounds and stuff.......well Im out......like Paul and Chris tell me.....I not very smart........


----------



## Marty Mangione

I use the odorless paragon Traction Action and i love it. Maby i`am still to new to know any better but I like the TA. Marty


----------



## CypressMidWest

David Usnik said:


> With all due respect Ian, anyone who leaves a facility or stops racing because a certain brand of traction compound is not allowed, IMO is not a "die-hard" racer to begin with. A "die-hard" racer should want to race no matter what the conditions are, provided there is a high level of competition available. You know as well as I do that the Gate offers some of the most competitive racing around. Just my 2 cents.


 I agree Dave, but I unfortunately have to run on a budget, so I spend my RC dollars as wisely as I can. I go through tires faster at JTG facilities, and due to my limited budget, I have to treat every club weekend as a test weekend for the few big races I get to attend. It does me absolutely no good to test at a facility that has no traction, therefore this past season, I limited my club racing to the few trips to theGate I was able to make. The two tracks closest to me are both "odorless" tracks, and the few times I've run there there has been *ZERO* traction. 

I'm not practicing for the Drift Nationals, I'm testing for The Indoor Champs, and if I'm lucky, the 'Birds. These races develop a level of Grip that is generally unheard of in club setting, except at the Gate. Scotty's track has bite because of the sheer number of people that run on it. The JTG was literally pounded into the carpet for the Novak race based on the schedule. Same thing with Vegas. At World of Hobbies in Cincy they can leave the layout down for a month, running on it twice a week, and it still has no bite. I'm not making this stuff up, I've witnessed it.

I'd run three times a week if I could. I'd run the Gate on Sunday, Josh's tuesday night program, and the "little league program" we have here in Springfield on Saturdays, but I can't. So I just have to do what will benefit me the most, and running only on high bite tracks is of benefit to me. I won't leave a track simply because of a switch in compounds, but I will leave a facility that has no grip for the aforementioned reasons, and my only worry is that the other choices don't offer the type of grip Paragon does for CLUB racing.


----------



## Brian Rice

My experience with Traction Action was at the 2004 Indoor Champs, and it is quite different than Gound Effects. TA does have an odor, it's just not the same odor that we are used to. The TA has a greasy feel for the first minute or two of a 12th scale race and then it's similar to GE. I found it difficult to drive the car hard in the first part of the race. After switching back to GE in the next round everything was back to normal. Just my $.02.


----------



## Rich Chang

I used to be a die-hard Jack the Gripper fan (because I really do not like Paragon's smell). 3 years ago that is all I ran when I was racing every weekend here in Michigan - whether the track was paragon or not. I used it for over a year in both 1/12th and TC and was competitive with it.

However, I stopped using it immediately after a race day when I was at a track and my right hand completely locked up while wiping down my tires. All the muscles in it froze and my fingers were locked in odd positions (yeah, it looked pretty goofy). We could not pry them apart. It eventually relaxed. However, it did it 2 more times that race day - each time while I was rubbing down my tires..

I switched back to Paragon after that and didn't have any more problems. I also had a bad muscle twitch in my right arm that abated after I stopped using JTG.

Just something to think about. I am far from a doctor, but I never had that happen before nor since with Paragon. 

The "hand lock-up episode" (H.L.E. for short) is an often talked about story here in Michigan.

-Rich


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> Will any compound be as universally effective as Paragon is? Probably not. The WIntergreen is probably the best chemical to soften foam or rubber tires for use on Ozite.


 I think part of the reason nothing else works as well is because everything else works differently. BenGay warms your muscles because of the wintergreeen, all the other compounds are softening the tire through solvent action. This is why I believe Paragon works better up front and lasts longer throughout an eight minute run than the other compounds. 

Another thing many of us have discovered is that all that crap works really well over a Paragon groove. Niftec is AWESOME on a Pargaon groove, so is JTG. You don't have to ban it, just try to persuade the bulk of the group to switch. If everyone is so sure the odorless compounds will develop bite as consistent and lasting as Paragon, why haven't those that dislike the smell already switched? All you need is enough of the crowd to lay down the groove, then everybody else can run whatever they want.


----------



## nitrojeff

rayhuang said:


> Mitch-hit yourself hard!! Now do it again!! :lol:


Hey Mitch, I agree with Ray, but lay on the track and hit yourself with your car with paragon on the tires.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*If we switch...*

We will have massive bite. Probably more than this past fall using Paragon. This I promise. We are not, in any way, intending to trade traction for minimizing odors. It is my sincere belief that JTG can produce sick traction w/o influencing the atmosphere with its odor. Our track will not be an open odorless traction compound track. It will be JTG and Niftech (which evaporates too quickly to contaminate the groove). The TQ products are not odorless, nor are they clean or safe. 

In my experience, the increased wear when using odorless compounds is not due directly to the product, but to the lack of grip that most odorless compounds foster. The anomolies that were present at Trackside in years past were due to the old, beaten down carpet (which wasn't the CRC Fastrack to begin with). He has since replaced it with Fastrack (and used ut at Vegas), and everything was normal for big race traction, as far as I understand it. Further, the JTG seems to stay wet longer than its wintergreen based competitor, and may hold traction better, longer, or more consistently. It sure seemed like traction is sky high from the earliest qualifier at the Novak race. 

We have had some discussion with Mark Calandra, as well as regional track owners that have experimented or switched altogether. The current opinion is that one compound be selected for the track. When it's left open to anything but Paragon, the myriad of selections that the racers choose, causes the track to get damaged more quickly and produces greasy, inconsistent traction due to unknown physical and chemical responses between the various products.


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> I used to be a die-hard Jack the Gripper fan (because I really do not like Paragon's smell). 3 years ago that is all I ran when I was racing every weekend here in Michigan - whether the track was paragon or not. I used it for over a year in both 1/12th and TC and was competitive with it.
> 
> However, I stopped using it immediately after a race day when I was at a track and my right hand completely locked up while wiping down my tires. All the muscles in it froze and my fingers were locked in odd positions (yeah, it looked pretty goofy). We could not pry them apart. It eventually relaxed. However, it did it 2 more times that race day - each time while I was rubbing down my tires..
> 
> I switched back to Paragon after that and didn't have any more problems. I also had a bad muscle twitch in my right arm that abated after I stopped using JTG.
> 
> Just something to think about. I am far from a doctor, but I never had that happen before nor since with Paragon.
> 
> The "hand lock-up episode" (H.L.E. for short) is an often talked about story here in Michigan.
> 
> -Rich


It must have been fun watching you try to drink a glass of water with the twitch and seized up hand......btw-didnt you claim that injury was work related and subsequently milked all the money out of the GOvt and your former employer? And thats how your able to live the glamorous life you now live?

What in the hell am I talking about??????


----------



## rayhuang

Furthermore BLAH_BLAH_BLAH!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest

Goetz said:


> We will have massive bite. Probably more than this past fall using Paragon. This I promise. We are not, in any way, intending to trade traction for minimizing odors. It is my sincere belief that JTG can produce sick traction w/o influencing the atmosphere with its odor. Our track will not be an open odorless traction compound track. It will be JTG and Niftech (which evaporates too quickly to contaminate the groove). The TQ products are not odorless, nor are they clean or safe.
> 
> In my experience, the increased wear when using odorless compounds is not due directly to the product, but to the lack of grip that most odorless compounds foster. The anomolies that were present at Trackside in years past were due to the old, beaten down carpet (which wasn't the CRC Fastrack to begin with). He has since replaced it with Fastrack (and used ut at Vegas), and everything was normal for big race traction, as far as I understand it. Further, the JTG seems to stay wet longer than its wintergreen based competitor, and may hold traction better, longer, or more consistently. It sure seemed like traction is sky high from the earliest qualifier at the Novak race.
> 
> We have had some discussion with Mark Calandra, as well as regional track owners that have experimented or switched altogether. The current opinion is that one compound be selected for the track. When it's left open to anything but Paragon, the myriad of selections that the racers choose, causes the track to get damaged more quickly and produces greasy, inconsistent traction due to unknown physical and chemical responses between the various products.


 That does in fact make some sense, but I still have my doubts as to whether or not it will hold traction. While the carrier agent for JTG does not evaporate, some people believe, and my experience at WOH in Cincy seems to support this theory, the active ingredients that produce the traction do evaporate. Hence many tracks have nice thick black groove, but no grip whatsoever.

I do know that you guys will do whatever is necessary to maintain the level of grip and competition you are now Famous, (or infamous) for providing. I'm just offering my opinions and experiences in an effort to enlighten. If you can achieve balanced traction week to week without Paragon then so be it, and I will support your decision by only running approved compounds at your facility. 

I wish you the best of luck in this endeavor.


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Hey Mitch, I agree with Ray, but lay on the track and hit yourself with your car with paragon on the tires.


 But how will I get that smell out of my hair?


----------



## Medved

remember using WD-40? on tires years ago.

dan medved


----------



## Rich Chang

Haha! Yer funny Huang! 

-Rich




rayhuang said:


> It must have been fun watching you try to drink a glass of water with the twitch and seized up hand......btw-didnt you claim that injury was work related and subsequently milked all the money out of the GOvt and your former employer? And thats how your able to live the glamorous life you now live?
> 
> What in the hell am I talking about??????


----------



## nitrojeff

does anyone know where I can find roll-out sheets for a Losi xxx-s?


----------



## David Usnik

pssst, 19t 1/12th on Sunday. Tell all your friends.:roll:


----------



## Mike Peterson

Allright, David.....I'll be there, 19turn it is!


----------



## David Usnik




----------



## Marty Mangione

19 turn huh?? short BUS may have to get in on that.


----------



## nitrojeff

Marty Mangione said:


> 19 turn huh?? short BUS may have to get in on that.


God help us!


----------



## Stealth_RT

For good or bad, I do not expect the traction will be as high next season when the new carpet is laid down. As we all noticed, the bite at the Champs never reached it's legendary level of grip, as we all know and love. Some people blamed the increased use of 2 stage tires in 1/12 and TC. But Frank Calandra himself said its due to the construction of the new carpet. He's been working with the carpet manufacturer to come up with a carpet that will last much much longer. But, this seems to have affected the level of bite the carpet will support. So, the Gate will have good carpet for the next 5 years, but no more crazy levels of grip for club racing. 

What's the next softest tires below cyan/magenta? Lol. We may all be running them next season.


----------



## insaneriders

*Rich Chang*

I couldn't tell if you were serious about the hand effect. If so, damn. 

The gate shouldn't have any problems with any compound as long as they keep pouring a half gallon of it on the main straight.

Better traction on Wed than Fri. Come on Friday racers, tighten it up.

Gabe


----------



## Rich Chang

Nope, I was completely serious about that. Was definitely not an enjoyable event. 

However, like anything chemical or even natural, different folks have different reactions. My body obviously did not like something in JTG.

Some people can smoke cigarettes or be around cigarette smoke and not have any problems. 

-Rich




insaneriders said:


> I couldn't tell if you were serious about the hand effect. If so, damn.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Stealth_RT said:


> For good or bad, I do not expect the traction will be as high next season when the new carpet is laid down. As we all noticed, the bite at the Champs never reached it's legendary level of grip, as we all know and love. Some people blamed the increased use of 2 stage tires in 1/12 and TC. But Frank Calandra himself said its due to the construction of the new carpet. He's been working with the carpet manufacturer to come up with a carpet that will last much much longer. But, this seems to have affected the level of bite the carpet will support. So, the Gate will have good carpet for the next 5 years, but no more crazy levels of grip for club racing.
> 
> What's the next softest tires below cyan/magenta? Lol. We may all be running them next season.


 I actually liked the new Carpet, and the fact that it didn't become retarded sticky. It still had excellent bite, just not the stupid level of grip we've grown acustomed to at the Champs. I'm a firm believer that you become a better driver when you run on stupid levels of grip though. It leaves less margin for error in your driving. On a low grip track, I think the penalty is less severe when you blow an apex and drift wide. If the grip level off-line is nearly identical to the grip level in the groove, you merely lost the time spent off-line. On a high bite track, you really have to worry about not killing your momentum by scrubbing off speed, in that respect a lower bite track is far more forgiving. I guess it could be worse, we could all be running rubber tires.


----------



## DJohnson

Ray - My high bidder might be backing out on the Rev3... What do you want for all the extra parts? Either way I'll buy a damper tube from you tonight if you have one


----------



## rayhuang

DJohnson said:


> Ray - My high bidder might be backing out on the Rev3... What do you want for all the extra parts? Either way I'll buy a damper tube from you tonight if you have one


Not much-but I am packed for tonight and the Rev3 stuff is at home!! I put it back away in its bin after you said you were selling your car. I'll bring it next Wednesday or i can mail it to you Monday.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## rayhuang

OF COURSE I get the e-mail about no PInk tires and no CA AFTER tonights racing is over HA!!! Theirs my 13.0 lol

Ray
p.s. good job Mike!!


----------



## Medved

Who racing what sunday?

dan


----------



## Mike Peterson

12th 19 turn, unlimited nitro chopper, and um.......1/5th sedan.......I think thats it!


----------



## insaneriders

*Memo*

I didn't get the memo on CA or Pink tires. By the way, yeah we'll need you to work Saturday, yeah. And send me the TPS report.

Nice Flare


----------



## Mackin

I'll be there!

chuck


----------



## nitrojeff

Mike Peterson said:


> 12th 19 turn, unlimited nitro chopper, and um.......1/5th sedan.......I think thats it!


Now we're talkin'!!


----------



## MAD1

Hello all,

I'm not going to be able to make it tomorrow. See you next week.


----------



## Mike Peterson

yea.....Did you get the TPS reports I sent you?........Right......I going to need a favor.........can you work saturday and sunday?......Yea that be great.......
Worlds Best Boss


----------



## Medved

Had a great day of racing! 

dan medved


----------



## David Usnik

There is a pit spot formally occupied by Pete for rent. Any takers? I don't think he'll be needing it anytime soon.:jest:


----------



## Medved

Tom (team Short Bus), I left your number at tha track send me a E-Mail w/your number please .


Dan Medved
[email protected]


----------



## LordBaer

Are results posted anywhere? I went to the norcar website, but it points to jlap's results from the fall.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

LordBaer said:


> Are results posted anywhere? I went to the norcar website, but it points to jlap's results from the fall.


Nope. With new software (RCScoring Pro) we will have to post the results as .pdf files to our website manually. This will be done in time for the future races.


----------



## LordBaer

No big deal, just checking.

Already can't wait to get back at it next week!


----------



## David Usnik

Chuck/Grizzly - I found a place that has hand cleaning towels. I'll bring some on Sunday.


----------



## insaneriders

*1992 GEO Metro*

Hey all,

You have seen my beautiful winter car right? Don't everyone start bidding at once. But here is the deal, the body sucks, got some rust. But it runs and has really fast studded snow tires, and it gets 45MPG at 70MPH on the highway. 

$200

Gabe

PS I have a set of good summer tires too.


----------



## rayhuang

insaneriders said:


> Hey all,
> 
> You have seen my beautiful winter car right? Don't everyone start bidding at once. But here is the deal, the body sucks, got some rust. But it runs and has really fast studded snow tires, and it gets 45MPG at 70MPH on the highway.
> 
> $200
> 
> Gabe
> 
> PS I have a set of good summer tires too.


Can it do 70mph on a level road or just down a steep West Virginai toll road, out of gear, motor idling.......???


----------



## LordBaer

I would like to run my 12th next sunday, but I need a new servo. Is the Futaba 9650 the one to get, or is there something else I should be looking at?


----------



## insaneriders

*Trade offs*

Well obviously to get 45MPG with a 3 cylinder motor, your not going to be able to drag race it. However you can weave in and out of traffic like a motorcycle. Remember, never lift, keep it all the way down.

Gabe


----------



## Mike Peterson

Side note.....Paul Ciccawongus A Main 1/8th scale in Vegas this past weekend!!! I believe he finished 8th overall!!!! Nice work !!


----------



## David Usnik

LordBaer said:


> I would like to run my 12th next sunday, but I need a new servo. Is the Futaba 9650 the one to get, or is there something else I should be looking at?


The JR3550 is also a good choice at about $70.


----------



## Mike Peterson

yes the old 3550.....very good choice......yes the JR3550 servo.....great brand, great price........sturdy....yep.......small and compact........strong......and fast to.......yep.........goood old JR Racing..............yep...........they make recievers too.........yep......good ones............fast...........yes sir.......JR.....Radio's............good stuff......................JR Racing products.....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*The Great Ciccawongus*

Ciccawongus, we are proud.


----------



## insaneriders

*Jr*

Who is your sponsor?


----------



## Mike Peterson

What???? what sponser....who me....no.....Just telling everyone my opnion on a great radio and system. Thats JR Racing! 
Mike Peterson recives no endorsements for his shameless promotion of JR products!


----------



## MAD1

Mike Peterson said:


> What???? what sponser....who me....no.....Just telling everyone my opnion on a great radio and system. Thats JR Racing!
> Mike Peterson recives no endorsements for his shameless promotion of JR products!


 How often should you re-align the gears?


----------



## nitrojeff

he said O pinion


----------



## Mike Peterson

funny make fun of the fat kid who cant spell........bully.....


----------



## nitrojeff

you're just big boned


----------



## Medved

Pete is starting his fantacy NASCAR group. ITS FREE! IT FUN!

Yahoo group ID# 14861
password race06

dan medved


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> Pete is starting his fantacy NASCAR group. ITS FREE! IT FUN!
> 
> Yahoo group ID# 14861
> password race06
> 
> dan medved


Did he get Eryn's permission?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David Usnik said:


> Did he get Eryn's permission?


That's good stuff.

By the way Dave, you were fast as h*ll this weekend! Impressive.


----------



## rayhuang

What class of 12th scale will be the hot ticket this Sunday? I think I am going to make it...... I am up for about anything really. Mod, 19t or stock 12th scale all look good to me.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Stock for me this weekend,need to do some more work on the 19t car before I race that one again.


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> What class of 12th scale will be the hot ticket this Sunday? I think I am going to make it...... I am up for about anything really. Mod, 19t or stock 12th scale all look good to me.


 Are you going to the 'Birds Ray?


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> What class of 12th scale will be the hot ticket this Sunday? I think I am going to make it...... I am up for about anything really. Mod, 19t or stock 12th scale all look good to me.


I'm in for 1/12 stock.


----------



## Mike Peterson

stock......eat it.......


----------



## insaneriders

*Eat it*

Are you bored Mike? Need to go faster? Or am I getting too close?


----------



## rayhuang

CypressMidWest said:


> Are you going to the 'Birds Ray?


Nope! TCS race in Cincinnati and then its helichopters and racin at the Gate till IIC in Vegas!!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> Nope! TCS race in Cincinnati and then its helichopters and racin at the Gate till IIC in Vegas!!!!


 Cool, I was just wonderin' What are you going to be flying?


----------



## bean's my hero

I'm in for 1/12th stock!


----------



## insaneriders

*The great comeback*

Jimmy makin an appearance.


----------



## rayhuang

CypressMidWest said:


> Cool, I was just wonderin' What are you going to be flying?


G3 sim mostly-its the cheapest to crash  Then I have a Blade CP to replace the CX, which arrives today. Later in the summer- a Raptor 30 or Hirobo 50 Evo nitro burner.


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> G3 sim mostly-its the cheapest to crash  Then I have a Blade CP to replace the CX, which arrives today. Later in the summer- a Raptor 30 or Hirobo 50 Evo nitro burner.


 Definitely cheaper to dirt nap on the sim!! I have great experience tearing up a Blade CP. The best tip I can give you is ditch the stock radio and get one with exponential adjustments. The thing is just way too sensitive, and would be MUCH easier to fly if you could deaden intial response a bit.


----------



## rayhuang

The Heli bug is as bad as the RC car bug!! The electric helis are Whicked cool. Carbon fiber main frames, CNC alum heads with brushless motors, Lipo packs, graphite booms and CF blades!!! 

But, its also extremely difficult!! It boggles the mind how hard it is to just do something like a simple figure 8.

I love RC racing, but this is a whole different kind of challenge!!


----------



## Medved

Touring car 6 mins ROCKS!! Keep your 12th. Also Pete said he will try to make it . He has had classes mon-thursday eves.

dan


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*What?*



rayhuang said:


> G3 sim mostly-its the cheapest to crash  Then I have a Blade CP to replace the CX, which arrives today. Later in the summer- a Raptor 30 or Hirobo 50 Evo nitro burner.


Look what I found. A whole thread dedicated to this type of nonsense:  

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=153

Note:

RC Vehicles > *OnRoad Racing* > Cleveland Style at the Gate 2005


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> Look what I found. A whole thread dedicated to this type of nonsense:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=153
> 
> Note:
> 
> RC Vehicles > *OnRoad Racing* > Cleveland Style at the Gate 2005


Yea Ray. Post that garbage where it is supposed to be posted. We are not interested in your wussy hobbies. Again the link: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=153 :tongue:


----------



## rayhuang

Lol-h E L I C O P T E R S!!!!!!


----------



## Mackin

Dan, 
Are you sure Pete got prior approval?

chuck


----------



## Medved

:lol: :lol: :lol: ,Chuck, by the way, did you get signed up for the fantacy racing?

dan


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hey RAY!!! THEM THINGS FLY??


----------



## Mike Peterson

TQ Herrmann is in for 1/12th??????? Well I better get ready...............


----------



## bean's my hero

I did make this annoucement a little pre-mature but I think I'm going to take a Sunday off from the little project I've been working on and come see how the new layout is. 

Yep I'll be there!


----------



## Mike Peterson

no...no...stay home there is nothing to see at the track......the layout sucks!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Its Rays house o-used batteries tonight. PLease stop by if yur looking for some $5 practie packs, etc. I got tons.


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Peter$on your the rea$on I'm coming on $unday. Ya know!


----------



## Mike Peterson

I get it.........whats left 20????


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Don't you mean 420, man? 4:20, man!


----------



## bean's my hero

4:28 Man


----------



## WALLSTREET

Bean's my hero that is an awesome screen name. kelly bean is my all time favorite driver !!


----------



## bean's my hero

Wallstreet,

Set-ups are posted on Corally USA. 

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

#@#@**@!*@ Darn RAdio*#*!*@[email protected]*[email protected]*!!!*!**#*@*!*


----------



## rayhuang

hey all,

The sun was shining and the room was actually above arctic temps last night!! Thanks to Buran for figuring out the issue with the boiler, Dan for always coming in and helping and to Buran and Chris for untangling and redoing Race Command last night. And anyone esle whos been helping out behind the scenes!!

12th stock is gonna be good this weekend!! Come on out and race!! YO can leave your hat and gloves in your car!

Ray


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay does anyone have a battery zapper for sale??


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> hey all,
> 
> The sun was shining and the room was actually above arctic temps last night!! Thanks to Buran for figuring out the issue with the boiler, Dan for always coming in and helping and to Buran and Chris for untangling and redoing Race Command last night. And anyone esle whos been helping out behind the scenes!!
> 
> 12th stock is gonna be good this weekend!! Come on out and race!! YO can leave your hat and gloves in your car!
> 
> Ray


TOASTY!


----------



## Medved

Ray, do you have any used 6 cell packs?

dan medved


----------



## rayhuang

dan-lots. Cheap. I'll bring-em all Sunday. I got some good ones too. Not as cheap-but still cheap!! 

Ray


----------



## Marty Mangione

wHO WANTS TO RACE FRIDAY????????????


----------



## nitrojeff

controlled practice?


----------



## Marty Mangione

Race!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Getz said he would open for as little as 20 guys Hell i`ll close up if no one wants to stay.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I said it would take 20 for us to consider it. I can't be there tomorrow, and I have yet to find someone who can open/close, and run the computer. It is nice to get the entries, but it looks like we may have to wait until Sunday... as planned.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Sunday it is then. See ya then.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris please contact me about the Grand Finale race....

Jim at AB Charles Hobby Shop in Pgh.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

Heres a good race in March as well: http://www.rctrack.com/winternats.jpg


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yes, sir. We are just beginning our planning...


----------



## CrashTestDummy

*Grand Finale*



Goetz said:


> Yes, sir. We are just beginning our planning...


 ok Chris.let me know when you need stuff so i can get it to you when needed. Will have the entire team from the shop at the race for sure

Thanks again

Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yes, it's going to be a good one. I just got word from the Hurricane gang, in Chicago, that they're sending a crowd. Jim, you'll be first on my list of contacts. I still have your contact information.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Excellent Chris.we appreciate the opportunity to help out in whatever way we can. There will be the 6 members of Team AB Charles/Xpress from here as well as several others who do their dealings with the shop plus Danny Hartman. I figure in the neighborhood of about 10 to 12 racers from this place total Just look for the blackand orange crew shirts and that will be us..lol


----------



## vn1500

Hey to all the bomber and 18t drivers !!! jonesing to race bring em out sunday only takes 3 to make a heat nitro jeff and myself willbe there for bomber or touring if not enough bombers show up ... there shouldn't be a problem since you were all home on friday now should there??


----------



## MAD1

Hey all you guys with Turbo 35 GFXs. Question, does that thing charge 3700 and 3800 packs? Instructions say 3300s but no mention of larger packs. I know, I now....newbie!!!


----------



## rayhuang

yes it will Mitch.


----------



## MAD1

rayhuang said:


> yes it will Mitch.


 Thanks Ray....do I have to hit myself in the head again? I take it that it charges to the capacity of the battery and you don't have to set the thing to 3700 or 3800?


----------



## rayhuang

NOpe-dont hit yourself. YOur right, it charges till the cells voltage drops back t the user set delta peak value.


----------



## Medved

6 mins of touring car! got to love it! Where can you go to have this much fun and still keep your clothes on?

dan


----------



## Marty Mangione

To all who want in on the 767`s I need a count Marty 1.00 pr


----------



## insaneriders

*Marty 767*

Did DR J order my 50 from you? If so hurry up I aint got all year.

GABE


----------



## whynot

Hello everyone, I just want to let all the guys at the gate know that I am going to have 2 really nice t fources for sale like new with esc's and servos, 6 packs of batteries and 2 tuned stock motors. batteries used once and one of the motors with a couple of runs on it.I also have a comm lathe,and prob. a bunch of other stuff.I will take pics of everything soon.my email is [email protected] email with ????'s or for pics.everything is in excellent condition.
mike


----------



## Medved

Getting out Mike?

dan medved


----------



## whynot

Just getting out of electric,still going to race gas. I need the money so I can get another motor and stock up on tires and parts,pipes all that good stuff.Everything I have is in great shape.I will be getting everything together soon, if someone wants pics now I can get them.
mike


----------



## Medved

send me some pic for what ya got.

[email protected]

dan medved


----------



## MAD1

Great fun today. Thanks Ray and Justin for your help today. Gaining on it.


----------



## whynot

Pics sent


----------



## Marty Mangione

No Gabe no one has given me anything as far as the brushes go. no count and no $$$. I`am ordering 50 pr for myself and tsb.This is the second time i`am posting this. I was at the gate today and no one said anything. I`am putting a order in on thursday i will be at the gate WED. If you want in get with me wed. Marty TsB


----------



## nitrojeff

Short bus, get me 25 pair. Has Dr.J talked to you?


----------



## rayhuang

I dont like Dave Usnik anymore. Dave Usnik is no longer my friend. I now have a Dave Usnik voodoo doll. Do ya feel that Dave-HUH-do ya????

LOL


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> I dont like Dave Usnik anymore. Dave Usnik is no longer my friend. I now have a Dave Usnik voodoo doll. Do ya feel that Dave-HUH-do ya????
> 
> LOL


:lol:


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Mr. Usnik,great job yesterday.I know I had a blast running with everyone.It was also fun watching Paul,Arron and Wise running in the a in stock.Even though I think we are running pretty good,it shows us whats obtianable if we keep working hard and still have fun doing it.Good job to all.:thumbsup:


----------



## justwannaplay

Whynot,
I didn't know you raced gas. What make of car and class do you drive?


----------



## Dr. J

Gabe and Jeff,

Marty got back to me and said that he will be ordering 767 brushs Wednesday at $1.00 per pair. I've e-mailed him to order me 25 pair. Gabe do you still want to order 50 pair? Jeff do you still want to order 25 pair? Do you guys want to e-mail Marty yourself or do you want me to order for you? Need to know what you want to do today or tomorrow. Post your answer or e-mail me.

Gary


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Byron-I'll try and drop in track Wednesday around 9pm or later. Stick around will ya???

Gotta go wit Ray Adams!! IT was fun to watch the battle between Herrmannski, Wise and Rice!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

To anyone who wants brushes (767`s) bring your money on wed to the gate. I will be sending a check with my order thurs. 1.00 pr. Marty TsB


----------



## Mike Peterson

Lay it down Tony Danza.......


----------



## MAD1

Did I read somewhere that Pink compound and CA is no longer allowed at the gate? If so does anybody need some Pinks?


----------



## whynot

justwannaplay said:


> Whynot,
> I didn't know you raced gas. What make of car and class do you drive?


I race 1/8 on road, serpent 960. Do you race gas?


----------



## nitrojeff

OK, I have been instructed to rebuild the diffs in my TC3. Who has the hook-up for balls? I'm interested in bulk for touring and 1/12.(are they the same size?) Thanks for all the help. Sunday was SUPER FUN!!


----------



## rayhuang

1/12th are 1/8 and TC3 are 3/32". Steel diff balls are a dime a dozen. I'd go ceramic in the TC3 and if you tighten correctly the first time-you wont rebuild for months if not a year. For the 12th-Ceramic or steel are fine.


----------



## nitrojeff

Thanks Ray, where is a good source of ceramic 3/32?


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Jeff,your tc3 uses 3/32 balls and your 1/12 uses 1/8.Ray Huang sells ceramic ones,The shop at the track might have regular ones on the wall.If they dont hobbytown usually has them.The ones at the track or hobbytown are in a tube of 100pcs.You will also need 5/64 balls for the thrust assembly(tc3).Make sure you check your rings and thrust washers,if both sides are used get the rebuild kits and replace them.Same for your 1/12,flip or replace the rings.


----------



## insaneriders

*Damn I thought?*

I have never replaced a D ring, I thought broken in was good, unlike the rest of the TC3 where broken in is sloppy!

Pete Medved, can you hear me now? NASCAR

GABE


----------



## David Usnik

Grizzly/Chuck - I couldn't resist! I bought another Corally case for my batteries. Now I have a matching set of luggage.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Daves pimped out and fast too:dude: ,what a combo.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I have to say that, Paul. The thing is in 1972 he probably ran instead of trying to put the fire out and five people died.

Fair and realistic might be synonyms in the best of all possible worlds, but if so, this was not that world. For one bottle! He had a pack on his back. I can't do all the digging myself, if there's digging that must be done. Be careful! He had walked three miles before someone sent up a flare from the sweatshops down below: Suppose he starts a fire in the theater? He felt as he always did when he finished a book — queerly empty, let down, aware that for each little success he had paid a toll of absurdity. Outlaw Star


----------



## ZOOOOM

Hey Ray,
How much for ceramic diff balls for 12l4?


----------



## rayhuang

$1.25/ball *10 or 12.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

That's what I used to charge back in college.


----------



## WALLSTREET

I Love You Chris D Goetz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I hope to see you and your crew out soon. Tell Langston McCallister our Grand Finale will be April 7-8-9. That should work with his schedule just fine. Just fine...


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris when you guys comin back down to the Beaver track?......


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Also my guys want to know if they can get setup in one place for pits so they are all together..looks like about 10 pittsurgh guys for the Grand Finale


----------



## WALLSTREET

SEABISCUIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are commin down for that grand finale race.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, we'll accomodate teams in the pitting arrangement. Beaver will be tough to do soon with the planning for our race, the Nats in Stockton, the Hurricane Challenge, Region 5 Regional race (Chicago), and club racing (3 times a week!) all taking place before the middle of April. 

I quit.


----------



## rjvk

ROAR Region 5 Carpet race last weekend of March ? You heard it here first. Be there or be bitches. Flyers to follow SOON.


----------



## WALLSTREET

wait just a second there is going to be a regional roar race ? where the heck is it going to be ?


----------



## rjvk

@IRP wallstreet. You may enter in the Mabuchi class.

http://www.intenseracewaypark.com/


----------



## losidude44857

Hello all


----------



## David Usnik

losidude44857 said:


> Hello all


Quitter


----------



## insaneriders

*Did what*

Did you grow up or quit? I hope not both, or one another, miss the ball vise from team balls. Where art thou Buddy.


----------



## losidude44857

Ive been working alot, and just taking some time off, i will be back racing soon. I might even show up real soon, just to visit.
-Buddy
PS. im no quitter


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Thanks Chris.....guys will be glad to hear that....will look forward to seein ya soon. Will wait to hear from you about the race stuff and will get the necessary stuff to you when needed.
Jim


----------



## rayhuang

I cancelled all my subscriptions to Hustler, Extreme RC, RC Heli because Pete said this magzine rules!!! Read-up homies!!!


----------



## LordBaer

hahaha, that's great ray!


----------



## cbyron

the guy on the cover kinda looks like wise??


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, it does! That's some good stuff.


----------



## losidude44857

Im some good stuff


----------



## Mike Peterson

Yea, I was at the photo shoot about 3 weeks ago.......Wait till you see it's sister publication Sad Sad Little Man Mag....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> Im some good stuff


Indeed.


----------



## Marty Mangione

To all who got in i will be ordering the brushes thursday. Marty


----------



## losidude44857

To all that ordered dude sandwiches, I should have them in by next Sunday. Thanks.
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

That's crap. You said I could have all the dude sandwiches I wanted, and now they're on backorder.


----------



## WALLSTREET

seaball there will be plenty of dude sandwiches for you up at irp in a few weeks


----------



## Mike Peterson

Dude sandwiches......IM IN!!! Put me down for 2....no wait 4.....ya...4 dude sandwiches........yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy!!!!!
-Trent Fergasonville-


----------



## insaneriders

*What did he just say?*

Smithepplesteinovich!

I think he just said bitch.


----------



## WALLSTREET

Goetz you are the man, dude sandwiches on the house for you at irp in a few weekends


----------



## Marty Mangione

Enough CRAP, Who else is running 12th scale SUNDAY??? Besides me Marty tsb


----------



## midget_man1387

what are the specs on the touring class?

I recently purchased a tc3 with an Orion 13 turn motor and Hi-tech HFX-R ESC.

I'd like to bring it out tomorrow and get a little experience with it.


----------



## insaneriders

*Run it*

Borrow a stock monster or epic motor and let it rip. Or throw down 25 bucks and bam. There is way too much work to list on here, so bring it and everyone pretty much knows the set up for a TC 3.

GABE


----------



## Medved

Pete got beat up by Usnik last sunday in 1/12th, I'm going to beat him up in touring car this sunday. 

dan medved


----------



## nitrojeff

midget_man1387 said:


> what are the specs on the touring class?
> 
> I recently purchased a tc3 with an Orion 13 turn motor and Hi-tech HFX-R ESC.
> 
> I'd like to bring it out tomorrow and get a little experience with it.


 page 61, post # 903 of this thread has a TC3 set-up.


----------



## midget_man1387

well thanks for the replies, but unfortunately it looks like weather/no ride is going to keep me home tomorrow. I'll be back next friday, though!


----------



## Marty Mangione

What a great day of racing for the short bus team. Tom Barrett took 2nd with a personal best 24 laps in touring car`s the b main. While in 12th scale Marty Mangione took 1st place in the b main with a personal best 32 laps. Of corse Wayne Gerber JR and Mike Wise batteled back and forth in the a main with Mike taking the flag. Team short BUS would also like to welcome 2 new members Mitch Tanaski and Geoff Jecmen they both run 12th scale and Geoff hit a best 31 laps today. Way to go Geoff. Sophie`s calling BYE


----------



## Medved

Your right Marty, EVERYBODY has seemed to steped it up in the last few weeks. Great job to everybody.:thumbsup: Thanks for calling the races Chris. See ya wed. eve.

dan medved


----------



## MAD1

Marty Mangione said:


> What a great day of racing for the short bus team. Tom Barrett took 2nd with a personal best 24 laps in touring car`s the b main. While in 12th scale Marty Mangione took 1st place in the b main with a personal best 32 laps. Of corse Wayne Gerber JR and Mike Wise batteled back and forth in the a main with Mike taking the flag. Team short BUS would also like to welcome 2 new members Mitch Tanaski and Geoff Jecmen they both run 12th scale and Geoff hit a best 31 laps today. Way to go Geoff. Sophie`s calling BYE


 Hey Marty,

You mean to tel me there is another Mitch and he is on Team short Bus!?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Change*

Ladies,

Please note that we'll be ending practice early this Wednesday to make time for track disassembly. Everyone is encouraged to help bust the boards down and help vacuum the track. We'll have a new layout for Friday night's racing. I am also taking volunteers for the rebuild, which will take place on the following night (Thursday). Please email me if you would like to make it out on Thursday, or let me know in person on Wednesday. 

Thanks,

- Chris

PS - Thanks to everyone who contributed to the great racing yesterday. It just proves you don't need big numbers to have big racing!


----------



## fuzzchop

hey all i just wanted to say hi i have not seen yous in a long time. ToNy M


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Please note that we'll be ending practice early this Wednesday to make time for track disassembly. Everyone is encouraged to help bust the boards down and help vacuum the track. We'll have a new layout for Friday night's racing. I am also taking volunteers for the rebuild, which will take place on the following night (Thursday). Please email me if you would like to make it out on Thursday, or let me know in person on Wednesday.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - Chris
> 
> PS - Thanks to everyone who contributed to the great racing yesterday. It just proves you don't need big numbers to have big racing!


Chris,

It just so happens that I was coming in on Wednesday to clean the bathrooms and tire room. I'll bring my drill so I can help with the track when I'm done cleaning.


----------



## RC GOD

Marty Mangione said:


> What a great day of racing for the short bus team. Tom Barrett took 2nd with a personal best 24 laps in touring car`s the b main. While in 12th scale Marty Mangione took 1st place in the b main with a personal best 32 laps. Of corse Wayne Gerber JR and Mike Wise batteled back and forth in the a main with Mike taking the flag. Team short BUS would also like to welcome 2 new members Mitch Tanaski and Geoff Jecmen they both run 12th scale and Geoff hit a best 31 laps today. Way to go Geoff. Sophie`s calling BYE


WOW! It seems like that Gate really has some good drivers there. I've stopped down there a couple of times to check it out, I didn't really talk to many people but I just wanted to check it out cause I just bought a car. But now from reading this forum the past couple of days or so I relized that Team Short Bus seems to be a group of the best racers at the Gate correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that those guys really know what is going on. I also see the team is growing. How do you get on such an elite team of drivers is my next question. After watching for a few times I also relize that to be a part of a team such as Short Bus it must help a great deal as far as being competitive is concerned. Again correct me if I'm wrong since I'm really a newbie. Anyways maybe I'll see some of you guys on Wed. or Sun. By the way who should I talk to when I wanna put my car on the track? What are the fees and such. 

Thanks,
Bill Stevens


----------



## Medved

Team Short bus, thay are all about having a good time racing. I've been racing a long time, I was about burned out until the guys from team Short Bus reminded me what r/c racing is all about. FUN!
We have good racing for a levels, come on out.

dan medved


----------



## Bill Weaver

If I may, TSB is all about fun, all bus riders enjoy competition , but at the same time will share any tip or speed secret they find with you. Being somewhat of a newbie myself Team Short Bus has shortened my learning curve since being asked to join. ,but the pressure to perform to TSB standards is intense (lol) Friday nights are as much fun now as when I was 21 and new to the bar scene rc costs more but no hang-over (well most of us) so Mr Stevens i think i speak for all friday racers welcome newbie


----------



## cbyron

yes the gate crew has some pretty stiff performance standards too i mean i won sunday and somehow im still a failure


----------



## Mike Peterson

You are a failure a big one, I mean I won too on Sunday and I know Im a failure as well, Im still half a lap off what Cicawongus ran.....and well I can't except that......Failure it's all around us.......Heck Jimmy TQ'd the Novak Race and Guess what.......failure.......yep Tq without the win........failure..........Goetz at the Halloween race.......failure............I believe you could TQ, Win, and still be a failure.....It's possible, think about it, what about hot lap, didn't get that? Failure.......didin't finish a qualifer.........failure........Hot Dog without mustard.......failure.....what are ya gona do?


----------



## cbyron

eat it mabey?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Thats good stuff!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Yes 100 Posts! Alltright yes! (clap,clap,clap,clap,clap) Thank you...Thank you all for who got me here...my wife...um Chris Goetz.....um uh I don't want to forget anyone here, Kelly Bean, Paul Ciccarello...Um, Ray Huang.....Uh um......The Dolly Lama.....um WOW...I never thought I would get here...Thanks everyone!!1


----------



## losiracer111

RC GOD said:


> WOW! It seems like that Gate really has some good drivers there. I've stopped down there a couple of times to check it out, I didn't really talk to many people but I just wanted to check it out cause I just bought a car. But now from reading this forum the past couple of days or so I relized that Team Short Bus seems to be a group of the best racers at the Gate correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that those guys really know what is going on. I also see the team is growing. How do you get on such an elite team of drivers is my next question. After watching for a few times I also relize that to be a part of a team such as Short Bus it must help a great deal as far as being competitive is concerned. Again correct me if I'm wrong since I'm really a newbie. Anyways maybe I'll see some of you guys on Wed. or Sun. By the way who should I talk to when I wanna put my car on the track? What are the fees and such.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill Stevens


Hey - how can I be part of the TSB team - I mean Elite TSB team???? What night do you all run?? 

I think it would be awsome to be on a team like this and be a newbie to onroad as Bill. It would be a help to be around knowledgable racers that can help me.

Are you guys running better than losidude44857 or Goetz, Chris D. or rayhuang???? I read and see results that they run good but I do not know who is on the TSB team or what they have done.

Gettin a used tc3 and gear so I can come up and run. I run offroad but not onroad yet.

Is "Marty" the head TSB person of the team? looks that way from posts. Can we know who all is in the team?

Gettin tired and need to pay bills.

joe


----------



## Mike Peterson

losidude44857 is a quiter........."thats all I have to say about that"

-Forest Gump-


----------



## Bill Weaver

yes, Marty is CAPTAIN SHORT BUS


----------



## RC GOD

Maybe Team Short Bus has driver applications we can fill out for consideration.


----------



## losidude44857

Eat it....and maybe touch it too?
-Buddy


----------



## RC GOD

losidude44857 said:


> Eat it....and maybe touch it too?
> -Buddy


While reading through post the past several days I've come to the conclusion that there are a couple of different types of people involved with racing at the gate. This is great, however I must be missing something on the comment made by losidude44857. That must be a different way of saying something. I hope its not hard feelings towards Mr. Peterson. I don't know eiether of you but I'm sure this kind of anamositity is not good for The Gate. 

Bill Stevens

BTW: What time do the doors open tomorrow night?


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Doors open at 5:30.


----------



## David Usnik

Is RC God one of Goetz's multiple personalities? Things that make you go


----------



## MAD1

David Usnik said:


> Is RC God one of Goetz's multiple personalities? Things that make you go


 Something is fishy in Denmark


----------



## RC GOD

David Usnik said:


> Is RC God one of Goetz's multiple personalities? Things that make you go


I'm not sure who you may be speaking of, but I am infact a potentially new Gate attendie. I'm just trying to get in the know with the whole Gate scene. 

Thanks,
Bill Stevens


----------



## RC GOD

GRIZZLY-A said:


> Doors open at 5:30.


BTW: Thanks Grizzly-A for the info.

Bill


----------



## Mike Peterson

I think this one is real fellas......Buddy, hows the family comming along?


----------



## Roger Horowitz

*Just "Friends"*

Roger H.


----------



## Mike Peterson

do with as you wish.....
http://joshcyrullegaldefensefund.com


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

VTA-SP-300 spindle for 0-600 cP viscosity range


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey y'all, I used Associated diff lube and my new balls feel sticky. What diff lube do you suggest for the TC3?
Mr. God, you should come out and race Wednesday, Friday AND Sunday. Everyone is super cool. You don't need to be on a "team" to get help and speed secrets. Just show up!!


----------



## midget_man1387

nitrojeff said:


> Everyone is super cool. You don't need to be on a "team" to get help and speed secrets. Just show up!!



AMEN to that!! The guys up at the Gate are some of the nicest, most helpful guys you'll ever meet!!

I look forward to every friday as I'm still learning!

Jeff, you owe me $7!!! Ha, j/k thanks again for the servo, bro.

~Brian G.


----------



## Bill Weaver

Hey Mitch I called Captain Short Bus he told me Tanaski is a missprint your'e in dude Welcome Aboard I'll save you a seat in the back of the BUS


----------



## RC GOD

Oh boy, now I am overwhelmed. Wed, Fri, and Sun. I don't think I can make all of them, probably only one of them. Which one would you guys recommend. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Mike Peterson

Goetz said:


> VTA-SP-300 spindle for 0-600 cP viscosity range


What?????????


----------



## TARacer

*OH! My God!*

Hey Bill, I've been wanting to run at the gate also. I'll be looking for a pit buddy, maybe we should start our own team! I may show Weds. night for practice.


----------



## nitrojeff

Midget man, catch up with me on friday. I thought I came home with too much money. That's what you get for making me do math on race night.


----------



## nitrojeff

no really, what kind of lube?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike Peterson said:


> What?????????


Exactly. :dude:


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> no really, what kind of lube?


 Hey Jeff...feeling better, just might make the race. I picked up some stuff that you can try out. Supposed to be super duper...can't remember what it's called though.

No surgery....did it the hard way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still sore and hoping that I feel good enough come Friday night.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Prediction for Sunday*

Colbary on top!


----------



## nitrojeff

That's good news Mitch!! I hope you can make it. I was hoping to get speed secrets from someone faster than me. :tongue: but I'm not too picky, I'll try your special sauce.


----------



## insaneriders

*Failure!?*

One must fail many times in order to succeed once. But that sweet taste of success will eclipse all memory of failure.

GABE
Former TSB entry


----------



## midget_man1387

nitrojeff said:


> Midget man, catch up with me on friday. I thought I came home with too much money. That's what you get for making me do math on race night.


 No, don't worry about it.

If you ever create a team or anything, just consider me.

That $7 should cover a few decals ;-)

Oh yeah. Call me Brian. "midget man" doesn't sound right at the track!


Bill-

Fridays tend to bring the largest crowd, from what I've heard. I haven't made it out on wednesday or sunday so I can't give too much input. But I'd say fridays.


~Brian G.


----------



## nitrojeff

you picked the name not me!

Insano, didn't you get a can of sponsorship last week? I think that's it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mike Peterson said:


> do with as you wish.....
> http://joshcyrullegaldefensefund.com


what is the lawsuit about? It does not go into detail on the web site.


----------



## losidude44857

RC GOD, i am good for this sport, trust me. People need entertainment while at the track. Whats better than seeing a 19 year old kid with a clamp on his testicles and knee pads on.....i know, NOTHING. Come join us soon. www.Teamballs.net
-Buddy Ballsinmymouth Blystone


----------



## nitrojeff

yuck! you're going to bring down the wrath of the Hankster.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Josh Vs. Trinxxty- In a nutshell? 
He left them....they sued to stop him from running the 2004 snowbirds...and more unspoke of legal battles to this day....Sad really, I guest feel bad, for Josh, right or wrong I hope the courts can figure it out! I just don't want to see his family suffer......

Side bar- Insaino.......Stuck with what I know on Sunday and well....36/8:01 qualfied secound behind SG1's 36/8:00......TRACTION=SPEED=WINNER....simple math...


----------



## fuzzchop

*hey*

hey,all i just wanted to say hi. ToNy MeInTeL:wave:


----------



## cbyron

buddy, i think the absence of your balls has brought about revolution at the gate. people are some how going on with every day activitys without the nut clamp, what new "stunt" will you bring to the table next?


----------



## Mike Peterson

right now is his newest stunt......It's his "invisible" to everyone trick! Where is he I havent seen him! WoW what a great stunt! Now whens it over?

whats up fuzzy!


----------



## fuzzchop

noting, but iam doing off road for now. my dad still racing, gas 1/8 one day i will come back and race with you all. ToNy


----------



## cbyron

mike i wont be runing this wed or sunday but i will be holding an informational seminar on how to fail when your not even at the track......you should check it out


----------



## RC GOD

losidude44857 said:


> RC GOD, i am good for this sport, trust me. People need entertainment while at the track. Whats better than seeing a 19 year old kid with a clamp on his testicles and knee pads on.....i know, NOTHING. Come join us soon. www.Teamballs.net
> -Buddy Ballsinmymouth Blystone


Um....... I thought this was a family oriented venue. Somehow I must have gotten the wrong information somewhere. Is this for real? 

Worried,
Bill Stevens


----------



## cbyron

its not really as bad as it sounds that kid is a quiter anyhow, he hasnt run since the champs and sold his car....he's done...... gone ........starting a family


----------



## Mike Peterson

Stevens it's OK everyone just jokes hardcore on the forums. Family fun is had by all at the gate! Buddy, Knock it off or I 'll tell your Father!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Fear not.*

Bill,

There's no need to worry. We have a great time, though Fridays tend to be a little less, oh what's the word, risque? Ha.  Wednesdays are a great time to come out and shake your car down. Alot of guys just come out then, to get ready for Friday or Sunday, and they are available for tons of help and/or advice because of it. Just come out when you schedule allows. We are all out to have some fun and maybe even pick up a lap or two. We really have a great time, and a great facility.

Stop by and introduce yourself. 

- Chris -



RC GOD said:


> Um....... I thought this was a family oriented venue. Somehow I must have gotten the wrong information somewhere. Is this for real?
> 
> Worried,
> Bill Stevens


----------



## cbyron

yes, we try to help anyone and everyone , i dont know of anyone at the gate that wouldnt stop and try to help anyone in need, all you have to do is ask


----------



## Medved

See ya tonight, w/screw guns.

dan


----------



## insaneriders

*Hot Mike*

Side bar- Insaino.......Stuck with what I know on Sunday and well....36/8:01 qualfied secound behind SG1's 36/8:00......TRACTION=SPEED=WINNER....simple math...[/QUOTE]

What was your hot lap to last lap spread? I'll bet your chassis wasn't draggin if your running that fast. Sounds like you are still a lap and a half faster than my best run.

GABE


----------



## David Usnik

RC GOD said:


> Um....... I thought this was a family oriented venue. Somehow I must have gotten the wrong information somewhere. Is this for real?
> 
> Worried,
> Bill Stevens


Bill, don't be afraid to come out and get your freak on with us Gaters. Buddy just screws around sometimes. There really is a good time to be had within the helpful and competitive atmosphere. Just remember if Buddy does ever show up again: keep your back to the wall!:jest: j/k

p.s. Sorry for questioning your existence the other day, but Goetz has a tendency to let his other personalities run-a-muck.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Birdage*

Also, our sweet friend/reptile/god Magladon, is currently down in Florida trying to get it done at the largest indoor race in the world. For those who want to know:

http://snowbirdnationals.com/

There are live feeds and links to results. The club race down there is tonight, but not all of the racers race it.

- Chris

Next up, Stockton....

And just a reminder, we'll be breaking down the track tonight and cleaning up a bit. I will have to put the new layout down tomorrow, so those who can't make it tonight are offered another opportunity to help.  Yes, just what you all are looking for.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Insano-12.811 hot lap....13.3 Avg lap.....not to shabby.....pulled a 1.78 rollout in my fast qualifer..... The Main run was about the same after you drop the free lap up front!


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Peterson said:


> Insano-12.811 hot lap....13.3 Avg lap.....not to shabby.....pulled a 1.78 rollout in my fast qualifer..... The Main run was about the same after you drop the free lap up front!


OUCH!!! Thats freaging willy nilly quick.


----------



## insaneriders

*Smokin*

thats about two and a half more teeth on your pinion than mine, So your tellin me that you can run the same laps at the end rollin a 1.78 or 1.65 but with the 1.78 you gain a lap up front. I can see it. I just hate how bad the car falls off at the end, even if you are running faster total time. I guess I'll have to roll it up on Friday.

GABE


----------



## Brian Rice

Gabe, the layout will be new on Friday... so that 1.78 might not be right anymore.

I tried roll outs of 1.72 up to 1.78 and then back to 1.75 with pretty good times two weeks ago. I had my fastest lap of the day (12.8) with the 1.75 in the main.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Freshness Guaranteed*



Brian Rice said:


> Gabe, the layout will be new on Friday.


Oh yes, it will be the best layout we've ever friggin' seen. Stay tuned....


----------



## CrashTestDummy

*Finale*



Goetz said:


> Oh yes, it will be the best layout we've ever friggin' seen. Stay tuned....



Cant wait to see what the layout for the Finale in April will be!!!....AB Charles will provide the stock class trophies Chris whenever your ready

Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Thanks Jim,

I would consider keeping this layout for the Finale, but I know we can top ourselves in two months! And we will.

- Chris

Also, Gaters, if any of you can bring out a mitre saw, it will be put to good use later tonight.

Word.


----------



## losidude44857

My invinsible trick will be over soon. I dont mean to offend anyone, i just like to have fun, ask Chris....hahaha


----------



## midget_man1387

Chris,

Any chance of you snapping some pictures of the layout tomorrow so we can have a preview? Or do we just have to wait until friday ??

Thanks,
~Brian G.


----------



## rayhuang

Brian Rice said:


> Gabe, the layout will be new on Friday... so that 1.78 might not be right anymore.
> 
> I tried roll outs of 1.72 up to 1.78 and then back to 1.75 with pretty good times two weeks ago. I had my fastest lap of the day (12.8) with the 1.75 in the main.



yeah-well with 5-cell pack in and the 19t arm in-that laptime is actually slow.


----------



## rayhuang

insaneriders said:


> thats about two and a half more teeth on your pinion than mine, So your tellin me that you can run the same laps at the end rollin a 1.78 or 1.65 but with the 1.78 you gain a lap up front. I can see it. I just hate how bad the car falls off at the end, even if you are running faster total time. I guess I'll have to roll it up on Friday.
> 
> GABE



Car cannot push if you want to roll a big rollout!!!


----------



## RC GOD

Well maybe with the new track layout going down after tonight I will wait to come out until Friday. I just don't want to get all screwed up with running different tracks since it would be my first attempt at this. See you on Friday!

Thanks,
Bill Stevens


----------



## insaneriders

*Roger that*



rayhuang said:


> Car cannot push if you want to roll a big rollout!!!


I moved my batteries forward this past week and got rid of the push. I'll probably roll the same as I always do since the track will be new.

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

Glad to hear it All Mighty! You'll have a great time. What car are you running?


----------



## Brian Rice

rayhuang said:


> yeah-well with 5-cell pack in and the 19t arm in-that laptime is actually slow.


 :freak:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

midget_man1387 said:


> Any chance of you snapping some pictures of the layout tomorrow so we can have a preview? Or do we just have to wait until friday?


Sort of. Peep it, yo.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Looks great Chris can`t wait till friday.


----------



## WALLSTREET

chris thats just like the irp track for the allstar race


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Dongstreet?


----------



## WALLSTREET

i am just kidding we will be running another kevin kane design for that race. i think it went up yesterday so it wont be as green. then some changes will be made for the race so its not the same as what is down


----------



## MAD1

Goetz said:


> Sort of. Peep it, yo.


 Looks great Chris....but when are we going to have bridges and jumps?


----------



## WALLSTREET

chris what kind of tires you guys running down there jaco's right ?


----------



## midget_man1387

MAD1 said:


> Looks great Chris....but when are we going to have bridges and jumps?


Yup, I only see one spot for a jump. Don't forget us mini-trucks!! :wave: 

Don't think I'll be racing my mini-t tomorrow anyway. Ball diff needs rebuilt  


~Brian G.


----------



## nitrojeff

OK The coast is clear. Nobody's looking...............you can tell me what kind of diff lube works well now.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Brushes are in will seeya friday. Marty TsB


----------



## David Usnik

nitrojeff said:


> OK The coast is clear. Nobody's looking...............you can tell me what kind of diff lube works well now.


Jeff - I use Niftech's diff lube with no complaints.


----------



## nitrojeff

Thanks Dave.


----------



## bean's my hero

Pics of the new layout. You'll see some of the best raceing you've seen in a long while on THIS layout! Check it out!


----------



## David Usnik

Thanks for putting the new layout down last night guys. Sorry I couldn't make it out there.


----------



## rayhuang

Thats has got to be the most effort put into a club layout-ever!! Wow!! Too bad I wont even run on it till next week-aaaarrgghhh!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Thats has got to be the most effort put into a club layout-ever!!


Thanks, my body would agree with you. Thanks to ones that helped in any form. 

I'm going to warn everyone.... This will be the quickest layout we've ever had. We may see our first sub ten second lap time in stock.  

Jimmy "The Tailor", thanks for the pics. Looks great ... for a club race. :tongue: 

Also, we hope to have the compressor in operation again on Sunday. 

See you all for some great racing tonight and on Sunday.


----------



## WALLSTREET

VIVA LOS BALLSTREET

goetz you gonna make it to the vegas race, they just announced the dates on rc tech.


----------



## Mackin

Layout looks great! Dates for the Vegas race are sept. 20-24. You cant enter until may 1. See you on sun.

chuck


----------



## Stealth_RT

Nice looking layout! Wish I could make it to race some, but my truck has conspired against me to drain my bank account some more, as if my car hasn't done enough damage already. And that's not even counting the pending expenses planned for the car when the weather finally breaks.  Maybe in a few weeks when the hemorraging wallet syndrome is under control.


----------



## uspancarchamps

Chris G YGPM


----------



## Marty Mangione

The track is GREAT!!! way to GO Chris and Mike and who everelse was there to help. Thanks for yet another challenging but fast track. Marty TsB


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Marty, would you please drop the brush jig at my pit the next time you are at the track? Thanks!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Yes so sorry it`s in bottom of my green tool box. help your self .don`t know if i will make it sunday.


----------



## midget_man1387

hey jeff/marty-

I'm going to tear down my diffs tonight. Anything I should know prior? I'm assuming they're gear but i could be wrong.

Thanks,
~Brian G.


----------



## nitrojeff

Don't drop the balls!


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Midget, Is that your brother with you on fridays? Are you guys going to race with us this summer in the parking lot? If so, get your TC3 some tires from Ross next week. And why you do post on the "gate" instead of the "Hobbytown"?
Hey Mr. Weaver, do you have any extra 4 cell packs that Joe Carrol can use/buy? He was dumping each time last night.


----------



## CobraSvt98

Thanks for looking after me Jeff, but we stopped up at HobbyTown today and got Joey a couple of 4200 Power Push packs for his car. So now I have 3 3800 packs that my son was nice enough to donate to me. He felt so bad that the old man just couldn't seem to finish the darn race without him having to carry my car to the finish line (how embarrassing :freak: ), he just knew he had to do something. So he volunteered to get some new batteries so that he could give me his.  

Joe


----------



## nitrojeff

Boy that joey sure is a nice guy! I only asked because Tom mentioned he just dumped a bunch of packs.


----------



## CobraSvt98

Yep that's my boy. Oh well timings everything, maybe next time.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## midget_man1387

nitrojeff said:


> Hey Midget, Is that your brother with you on fridays? Are you guys going to race with us this summer in the parking lot? If so, get your TC3 some tires from Ross next week. And why you do post on the "gate" instead of the "Hobbytown"?


I post in both but I post here because I don't know the difference  

Nope he's not my brother. Just a kid I met who lives in the same city as me. it's a shame there aren't very many people who share our hobby near me(near as in <10 minutes from me). I don't know whatour summer status is. I know I plan on racing with Bud's group.

I'll grab a set from him and it also looks like I might need a new rear diff  I messed something up. I'll PM you though.

~Brian G.


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey ya'll, Midget man is going to put a TC3 on the carpet, but could use a couple 6cell packs. Anyone got some old stuff for sale?


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Hey ya'll, Midget man is going to put a TC3 on the carpet, but could use a couple 6cell packs. Anyone got some old stuff for sale?


 Jeff, I could part with a couple of packs. I know I have some just sitting around that I won't be using with the TC4.


----------



## fuzzchop

hey all, is ther going to be racing on the 19th if so iam comeing out. ToNy


----------



## midget_man1387

MAD1 said:


> Jeff, I could part with a couple of packs. I know I have some just sitting around that I won't be using with the TC4.


Mitch, YGPM :wave: 


Thanks Jeff!

~Brian G.


----------



## nitrojeff

Don't send Mitch your allowance until you talk to me.


----------



## insaneriders

*clevelandcarpetracing.com*

questiona

the website still has J lap under the results area, will that be changed?

How did you guys do? 

Hot lap and laps turned, any opinionas?

GABE


----------



## fuzzchop

is ther going to be racing on the 19th


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Don't send Mitch your allowance until you talk to me.


 Jeff, PM


----------



## David Usnik

fuzzchop said:


> is ther going to be racing on the 19th


yes there is.


----------



## fuzzchop

cool what time do the doors open?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Goetz 9.4
Herrmann 9.5
Wise, Goetz's car 9.6
Gerber-1/12th 9.5
TQ's-Goetz 31-5:08
Gerber 48-8:0?


----------



## [email protected]

who saw what wayne gerber jr did at the gate today with his TEAM SCREAM batteries?
he was 4 laps faster in 1/12 then anyone.i hope everyone who got to try out the TEAM SCREAM batteries enjoyed them .
we hope you will suport STRONGSVILLE HOBBY SHOP and get some TEAM SCREAM batteries for yourself.
[email protected] STRONGSVILLE HOBBY SHOP


----------



## Mike Peterson

I think it was his SKILL that put him on top........He is one of the best 1/12 driver in the nation!!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

I sure do love me that Bells and Whistles Hobbies out there at the Gate!


----------



## Mike Peterson

all right thats enough.....let's end this before it gets ugly.....Thank you


----------



## David Usnik

[email protected] said:


> who saw what wayne gerber jr did at the gate today with his TEAM SCREAM batteries?
> he was 4 laps faster in 1/12 then anyone.i hope everyone who got to try out the TEAM SCREAM batteries enjoyed them .
> we hope you will suport STRONGSVILLE HOBBY SHOP and get some TEAM SCREAM batteries for yourself.
> [email protected] STRONGSVILLE HOBBY SHOP


Not quite 4 laps faster than everyone.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Correct sir!


----------



## Medved

Had a BLAST sunday, great track. 

Dan medved


----------



## nitrojeff

Did anybody get caught by the green fuzz monster?


----------



## LordBaer

Dan and Tito: great racing on Sunday, that was one heck of a race!

nitrojeff: I got more than my share of the green felt. Those d*mn dots were sending me airborne way too often!


----------



## David Usnik

The dots are like poison ivy, one touch will contaminate your run! Don't touch the dots. But on the other hand, you gotta love the dots. :thumbsup:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Great racing, again. The course is fast and tight, which makes passing an art. Add to that the fact that the qualifiers were fairly mixed, and it sure seemed like finding room was a challenge. We'll get it under control soon. 

The dots are fun and punishing for those who decide to traverse the felt. We have not had a course this fast before, and the individual elements (the switchback onto the straight) on it, equally as new. 

For those of you who missed the Herrmann/Goetz grudge match, you can be excited to know that I dominated him, just like in qualifying.

Great job to everyone who came out. We're still aiming for the 50 person Sundays we used to have. This is definitely the prettiest layout we've had for a club race. And fairly gentle on parts to boot.

Lata,

- C -


----------



## rayhuang

I gotta get me some of that dot action!!! Me so Hor...

OK-anyways-whats the hot set-up for 12th scale, which motor, what pinion, how do I calculate rollout, are 1.206 batteries good enough, grey rears, or pink, what diameter, durometer, whatchorometer......


----------



## Brian Rice

rayhuang said:


> I gotta get me some of that dot action!!! Me so Hor...
> 
> OK-anyways-whats the hot set-up for 12th scale, which motor, what pinion, how do I calculate rollout, are 1.206 batteries good enough, grey rears, or pink, what diameter, durometer, whatchorometer......


Wow, you don't go to the track for one week and you forgot all that stuff!!!

I sure hope you remember quickly...


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Booyahtastic!*



Goetz said:


> Colbary on top!


And the prediction was accurate. 

Making the show this week, by one tenth over Joey Carroll; *Carl Corlbary* ! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Brian Rice said:


> Wow, you don't go to the track for one week and you forgot all that stuff!!!
> 
> I sure hope you remember quickly...


and you are???


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Howdy Chris...track layout looks great....wanna see ya top that for the Finale!!...*s*


----------



## Brian Rice

rayhuang said:


> and you are???


  :wave: :tongue:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

CrashTestDummy said:


> Howdy Chris...track layout looks great....wanna see ya top that for the Finale!!...*s*


Oh yes, Jim. I welcome that challenge! :hat: We'll see you soon.


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> I gotta get me some of that dot action!!! Me so Hor...
> 
> OK-anyways-whats the hot set-up for 12th scale, which motor, what pinion, how do I calculate rollout, are 1.206 batteries good enough, grey rears, or pink, what diameter, durometer, whatchorometer......


Ray - I tried the Co27 this week with good results. Only one lap back from Gerber.


----------



## [email protected]

well i will have to speak to wayne again to see if he beat everyone withTEAM SCREAM BATTERIES by 4 laps or if it was 3 1/2,i know it needs to be corrected to make everyone happy.ask wayne what he thinks made him beat every man and woman by so many laps,hmmmmm?
was it the skill that he has had for many,many years or the new TEAM SCREAM batteries he is running that has made a drastic upgrade.ask yourself,who wants to go faster ,and who wants to be fighting for second?when they are released you can come to STRONGSVILLE hobby shop to get your batteries.
[email protected] STRONGSVILLE HOBBY SHOP for 20YRS ,and just getting started.


----------



## Mike Peterson

*3 Weeks Till....PETERSON*

Maybe I'll step to Gerber for that Grudge Match........and where has Justin Johnson been??????? Is Usnik the only man/or woman will to take on Gerber???? I don't know.....I will however hold true to my job and run the racing for the next few weeks to help Chris and Jimmy prepare for the Nats in Cali.........I will be gone on personal leave from the 24th to march 5th.......Then I will make my return to.......SEDAN.......The Syth returns!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Platinum Horse*

Hey guys,

I know there's alot going on from now until the Grand Finale, but here's another opportunity to lay it down away from The Gate:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=137098

But first, and foremost, make sure you're laying it down AT The Gate! :tongue: 

- C -


----------



## Mike Peterson

I could see peterson there.................


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Come on.*



[email protected] said:


> ... TEAM SCREAM BATTERIES ...


[email protected],

Our racers are a bit more informed than you make them feel... Sales 101 - Qualify the Customer.

Now get lost, chump.


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> [email protected],
> 
> Our racers are a bit more informed than you make them feel... Sales 101 - Qualify the Customer.
> 
> Now get lost, chump.


That's good stuff.:lol:


----------



## Mike Peterson

youre good stuff!


----------



## MAD1

Goetz said:


> [email protected],
> 
> Our racers are a bit more informed than you make them feel... Sales 101 - Qualify the Customer.
> 
> Now get lost, chump.


 Now that's tellin 'em!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

*U Got Me*

OK :wave:


----------



## Mackin

It couldn't be the batteries could it?
chuck


----------



## fuzzchop

hey iam going to come out and run my 1/12 what are good tires for 1/12? and what time do the doors open? ToNy


----------



## Mike Peterson

Purple fronts/ Grey rears/ for 1/12th


----------



## fuzzchop

Ok and what time do the doors open


----------



## David Usnik

8:00 a.m. on Sunday.


----------



## fuzzchop

cool see u all ther. ToNy


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> [email protected],
> 
> Our racers are a bit more informed than you make them feel... Sales 101 - Qualify the Customer.
> 
> Now get lost, chump.


Funny-that was my thought too. Thats the opposite of a sales pitch-and I know sales pitches :lol: And yes I am embarassed to say that.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Ray - I tried the Co27 this week with good results. Only one lap back from Gerber.


OH-look at me-I'm so fast. I kicked poor old Rays butt and now Rays afraid to come out and race again. Ohh-Im Dave Usnik and I am SOOO fast with my CO27........


----------



## uspancarchamps

Goetz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know there's alot going on from now until the Grand Finale, but here's another opportunity to lay it down away from The Gate:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=137098
> 
> But first, and foremost, make sure you're laying it down AT The Gate! :tongue:
> 
> - C -



Oh yes. Workin on getting the best in the Central Region to rep it at this race in all the classes. Oh and for those of you who want the flyer just clikc the link in that thread and you can download it. We also have online entry setup too


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> OH-look at me-I'm so fast. I kicked poor old Rays butt and now Rays afraid to come out and race again. Ohh-Im Dave Usnik and I am SOOO fast with my CO27........


Eat it!


----------



## MAD1

David Usnik said:


> Ray - I tried the Co27 this week with good results. Only one lap back from Gerber.


 How did you get your hands on the CO27. Did they release them yet?


----------



## David Usnik

MAD1 said:


> How did you get your hands on the CO27. Did they release them yet?


I pre-ordered one from Trinity's web site and received it in a couple of days.


----------



## insaneriders

*Great*

So now I need 5 Co 27 motors. Which hobby shop has them? BAMMM


GABE


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,
Heres more fun stuff about the race at mimi's!!

http://home.comcast.net/~idw/march.html


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Rigorous Racing*

Alright. It seems like everyone has decided to have a race in the next month. In light of this, I have compiled a cheat sheet containing the noteworthy events remaining. Weirdly enough, our link is the only one where the necessary information is not present. Regardless, they are as follows:

February 25, 26 – All Star Series Race (Hurricane) – Chicago, IL (IRP)
http://www.allstarcarpetseries.com/

March 3-5 – Carpet Winternats - Gaithersburg, MD (The Track)
http://home.comcast.net/~idw/march.html

March 10, 11 – Big Race in March, Cincinatti, OH (World of Hobbies)
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=136406

March 10-12, - RC Challenge - Columbus, OH
http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=119053 (Platinum Hobbies)

March 15-19 – ROAR Carpet Nationals – Stockton, Ca
http://www.2006roarnats.com/

March 25, 26 – ROAR Region 5 Carpet Regional – Chicago, IL (IRP)
http://www.intenseracewaypark.com/

April 7-9 – NORCAR Grand Finale – Cleveland, OH (The Gate)
http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/


----------



## MAD1

David Usnik said:


> I pre-ordered one from Trinity's web site and received it in a couple of days.


 Thanks David. The showed them at the Champs and I looked on the Trinity site. Looks like a real hot motor...are you happy with them?


----------



## David Usnik

MAD1 said:


> Thanks David. The showed them at the Champs and I looked on the Trinity site. Looks like a real hot motor...are you happy with them?


Same rpm as a monster, little more torque and pulls less amps. So far, so good.


----------



## BudBartos

POWER PUSH!!!!Number one :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Yes-Power Push has been a supporter of the Gate from Day one!!


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris also the Region 2 champs at Horshams in Philly the around the 12th of March


----------



## CrashTestDummy

*Finale*



rayhuang said:


> Yes-Power Push has been a supporter of the Gate from Day one!!


 Ray thanks to John Peoples from Beaver Raceway... AB Charles Hobby Shop in the Burgh will be looking to become a supporter of the Gate for some of its bigger races during the year beginning with the Grand Finale

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Jim-thats great news!! Its realy a struggle to keep a track going and thats no lie!! Any and all help is appreciated!!


----------



## bean's my hero

insaneriders said:


> So now I need 5 Co 27 motors. Which hobby shop has them? BAMMM
> 
> 
> GABE


 
Well to anyone interested, I will have 10 of the new CO27 Trinity motors on Friday. If need be I will stop out friday night and distribute them. If you interested in any let me know a.s.a.p. Better hurry before they are all gone!

Jim


----------



## nitrojeff

I'll try one please.


----------



## MAD1

Jeff PM

Mitch


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Jim,check your email


----------



## Greg Anthony

Jimmy and Seaball, shoot me an e-mail or 2, I have some questions for you two....

[email protected]


----------



## insaneriders

*Jimmy the Herman*

I'll take two, or five depending on cost, but at least two.

See you friday.
GABE


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Cobaltage*

Jimmy the Tailor,

You are doing what you do best. You should reconsider your involvement with The Gate.  

- Kendra Woodward -


----------



## cbyron

hopefully i will be back in ohio by this weekend to continute my streak of failing


----------



## Mike Peterson

such a failure he does'nt even know when he will be back!


----------



## insaneriders

*Mike*

Running 1/12 th this friday, or did I scare you away?

Just need to know if I should buy some new tires, and kick it up a notch.

Or will my, never mind.


GABE


----------



## Mike Peterson

No....Im done with friday racing.....I'll show up to help some racers but I need a break from 12th...........also Im not smart and I always screw up my good car to run friday with no traction....I even sprayed the track and guess what....no traction.....I ran one pack sunday after racing and wow.....3 tenths faster a lap! weird.....


----------



## Marty Mangione

jIMMY I `LL TAKE ONE CO27`S WOW MARTY TSB


----------



## David Usnik

Wow! It's getting kind of sticky in the Hobbytown thread.


----------



## Robertw321

David Usnik said:


> Wow! It's getting kind of sticky in the Hobbytown thread.


I just can't stand whinners.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Prepare Yourself!*

Yes, Bob, I almost came to your defense, but figured I'd stay out of the quarrel.

Gaters, new and old - I am selling some stuff that will hopefully go to some locals. I will have the following items at the track soon for sale:

- TC3 and Parts Tray. We've all had one, and it's time for me to move on. IRS bits, TC diff balls, the whole nizzy. This car ran in the A-main at the 2005 US Touring Car Championships, and is the reigning Ohio State Stock Sedan Champion!  Hahaha. 

- Futaba 3PM - Best low cost radio on the market. Due to my recent upgrade, I no longer have a use for this. New wheel, and foam grip included. It's in great shape and has NEVER exhibited a glitch. FM receiver included as well.

- Hurricane GP3300's - 1.18+ Team Cells from last year's ROAR Nats (No, I did not get them free). 6 pcs, six-cell packs. They have lost runtime, but are lightning fast for the 6 minutes they run. I have a list of candidates that have dibs on these. Perfect for our Finale race where sedan heats will be back to 5 minutes!

Come see me on race day with cash in hand if interested. Pricing will be extremely attractive for Gate frequenters.  Get it while it lasts. If you know anyone who wants to enter the hobby, the car and radio package will make it very easy. 

- Chris -


----------



## losidude44857

Chris, how much for you. I am VERY VERY interested 
-Buddy


----------



## RC GOD

Mr. Goetz,

I am interested in some of the batteries that you have for sale. I'm new to this and probably could use some of your used stuff. I will stop out on Friday evening and see what you have. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Mike Peterson

Interesting........I CANT wait to meet RCGOD........I am eager to see who has sturred up so many rumors at the Gate.......


----------



## nitrojeff

He sounds tall


----------



## RC GOD

Mike,

What rumors did I start? I wasn't aware of any wrong doing let alone start a rumor. I don't want to get started off on the wrong foot with the gate as I've witnessed what happens when you create enemies first hand on this forum. Please tell me if I made a comment that I shouldn't have. 

See you on Friday evening,
Bill


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Bill, you're fine. These guys are idiots and still think that I am using multiple login names for kicks. Just ignore them. Stop out and introduce yourself to us tomorrow. We'll be there for a little wrenching. 

- Chris -


----------



## Mike Peterson

Sorry Bill, not to scare you but without a face to a name for so long people think your playing tricks on them. See you soon!

p.s. I am Tall....thanks


----------



## nitrojeff

You're HUGE AND AMAZING


----------



## Mike Peterson

FYI....TK Comming 3/5/06................Are you ready?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Mike Peterson said:


> Sorry Bill, not to scare you but without a face to a name for so long people think your playing tricks on them. See you soon!
> 
> p.s. I am Tall....thanks


((((((((((((  ))))))))))))) Big hug for the teddy bear!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Thanks.....I needed that.....
P.S. How do we sleep while the beds are burning?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Mike Peterson said:


> P.S. How do we sleep while the beds are burning?


??????? pee on em?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Not bad I was looking for.....we don't there on FIRE!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

leave it to me! always over thinking I am!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Thats OK....
p.s. The Ghost in you....all of this and nothing


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Mike Peterson said:


> p.s. The Ghost in you....all of this and nothing


PS. lay off the crack


----------



## insaneriders

*Crack and Time*

Stop watching movies while on crack, and then expecting us to know what the hell you are talking about. 

Yes I'll follow you from one thread to another.

GABE


----------



## bean's my hero

I know this is off subject but just an FYI to all the Gatesters. Aaron Buran has secured the 9th place qualifing position at the Winternats down in Ft. Myers Florida. For those that know what this race is all about that is a very very impressive accomplishment. Congrats to Aaron! Here is the top nine. They only take 9 guys directly to the A then one guy bumps up from the B.

MIKE SWAUGER - Mugen USA
PAOLO MORGANTI - Serpent USA
STEVEN CUYPERS - Serpent Belgiam
SCOTTY GRAY - Serpent USA
BARRY BAKER - Serpent USA
FRANCESCO TIRONI - Kyosho Italy?
DAVE CAMPBELL - Delta USA
MARCO VINNI - Mugen Italy
AARON BURAN - Kyosho USA

Jim


----------



## insaneriders

*I'm sorry*

May we please have a moment of silence, let us pray. Please God, forgive me for all of the foolishness we have just been a part of. May the Gate be the light, and Aaron be the sun. Let him show the world where the Gate is. Seriously God, Aaron is faster than you, so let him be the one.

AMEN

GABE


----------



## fuzzchop

*gate*

Hi I was wondering Chris what car are you running now does anyone run a factory tc4 ? Also do you guys sell batteries I need to buy a pack my daughter wants to run and I have been running 1/8 scale offroad and have no packs left tony will not part with his .


----------



## Marty Mangione

Gabe you are OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Mike Peterson

*May the Gate be with you.(responce) And also with you*

With Chicky seated on the right and Goetz on his left...May we all bow our heads and remember the many who have shown us the way, brother Jones, brother blystone, and all the others before thee. Lets us not forget the great Herrmannski for leading us thru the worst times and giving us the strength to keep the Gate alive....May the light shine on us all.....now I would like to pass the collection plate before father Goetz finishes todays service......

P.s. ahhh...not movies but close......think more of what youre 8th grade dance was like.........now it's comming back......


----------



## insaneriders

*Very Very*

Dancing with three girls? I just don't get it. Do you mean music, or the eightyish clothes, with my jeans rolled and pleated at the bottom. BAMM

GABE


----------



## Mike Peterson

*"Just One Of The Guy's" think about it......*

ohhhhhhh, you're good, are you sure you wern't cryin in the bathroom because "Sally" said your chuck taylors were the wrong color pink? Perhaps it was the "Button Your Fly" T-Shirt and those sweet pleated acid washed jeans that were rolled and pleated at the bottom......Im guessing "Brut" was the flavor of the day as well, or maybe "Polo" (The Green bottle with the gold polo rider on it) just the right amount to kill any small insects with in a 3 mile range......And the three girls.....your poor mother...giving birth to all 4 of you at once! Wow You never told me you had 3 sisters and you are the only boy in quadrouplets......I know spelled wrong....what ever Im on a roll! Anyhoo, this could go on forever but I must go......BIGGDDY BAMM!

PETERSON-VILLE

You-should-a-been-gone..........Knowin-how-I-made-you-feel....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Medved

Ok, whos racing what sunday? Did somebody leave the cap off the traction compound? I think the fumes got to some of you guys:freak: .

dan medved


----------



## insaneriders

*Brut*

Brut is still my flavor, it is an endless classic. Buy some Brut stock, it'll be around til the end of this century. You can even use the word in a sentence. That Mike Peterson is such a Brut. He's probably driving some big ass brutish land mover right now. Most of all, Mike is Brutalicious, tasty and smelly at the same time. 

Damn, my wife found my Paragon stash, and took it away. I'll be back, I gotta go to the CrackHobbyStore and get some more.

GABE


----------



## Marty Mangione

Gabe you should do stand-up.LOLOLOL Marty


----------



## Mike Peterson

Im a "stetson man" myself......


----------



## Marty Mangione

Windex works for me.


----------



## rayhuang

DRAKAR!! Makes the women and men swoon!!


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

I got 5-cans of Paragon to get rid of. Anyone? See me Wednesday the 22nd or if you need some Sunday, e-mail me and I'll stop out. $11 a can.

Ray
[email protected]


----------



## insaneriders

*Which type of Paragon*

Is it powder for smoking, or liquid for shooting?

My fix is near.

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

Marty Mangione said:


> Gabe you should do stand-up.LOLOLOL Marty


 I was thinking mime.
and I'm all Avon car scent, with the cap under the spare tire!


----------



## bean's my hero

*Trinity CO27 Motors*

Hey guys, the Trinity CO27 motors are in. I will be at the track tonight from 5:00 till 6:15 if you'd like to pick one or two or five of them up. They will be $29.00 a piece. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## nitrojeff

Don :thumbsup: you choose.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> DRAKAR!! Makes the women and men swoon!!


 hey Ray is that drakkar your wearing? If you were a chic I would ............... :dude:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

nitrojeff said:


> I was thinking mime.
> and I'm all Avon car scent, with the cap under the spare tire!


 LOL the brown car or green car LOL


----------



## russo11218

hey i was just woundering if anyone wanted to have a mini class this sunday i just got done with my mini-lst and i am itching to try it out . all we need is three to run a class right ? hopefully i am not assumeig to much but i figured i would ask anyway .if anything i will try it out during a break in between heats. i will still be there this sunday to run touring i had a blast last weekend .Thanks guy's for letting me race in knowsometimes i get on most of your guy's nerve's that i race with on fridayas well as Sunday's lmao!


----------



## bean's my hero

Well CONGRATS to Aaron Buran for finishing 6th at the 2006 Florida Winternats in 1/8th 4wd. Quite an accomplishment. Good Job!

Jim


----------



## cbyron

indeed props to mr. buran i saw some of the names behind him all i can say is wow


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Ah. He is here, you know!*



bean's my hero said:


> Well CONGRATS to Aaron Buran for finishing 6th at the 2006 Florida Winternats in 1/8th 4wd. Quite an accomplishment. Good Job!
> 
> Jim


Yeah, yeah. Buran lays it the f*** down. That's what I'm talking about. Great job Aaron! Now bring your skills inside and let me see that new Kyosho tourer. 

Propsage.


----------



## Mike Peterson

3/5/06..............tk.............


----------



## losidude44857

Mike Peterson RULES!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

you guys there for practice wednesday? wanna come flex the 12th scale a bit


----------



## insaneriders

*Can you bring it Jay?*

I'll be there to set your pace!?

GABE


----------



## insaneriders

*The wittle bunny wabbit*

Have you ever seen the rabbit at the dog racing tracks? I'll be the rabbit that goes faster than the dog no matter what. Don't back out now Jay, I have officially called you out. BAMMM

GABE


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris.....any idea on the cost for stock class trophies yet?...want to get the money allocated for you for them and will also ensure we have a door prize to give away as well

Jim


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Pace shmace*



insaneriders said:


> I'll be there to set your pace!?
> 
> GABE


you'll be there as a moving corner dot!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> Have you ever seen the rabbit at the dog racing tracks? I'll be the rabbit that goes faster than the dog no matter what. Don't back out now Jay, I have officially called you out. BAMMM
> 
> GABE


 We will see if the tables have turned, How late do you guys stay on wednesday? I may have been off since september, However, I will show with a vengance, and remember young grasshopper, wear your iron pants to protect you from the spanking you are about to receive. Thank you sir may I have another!!!!! I will need a few runs to get accustomed to the track then, as you say, 

BAMMMM!!!!


PS. you got a motor and battery I can borrow LOL!!!! :freak:


----------



## LordBaer

Even though I had some problems with my car last Sunday, I had fun. Thanks Dave Morrow for helping me with my setup. 

I was wondering about some basic stuff since I've been away.
Do you guys run the stock bearings/diffs that came with your kits, or do you upgrade to ceramic/better stuff? Is ceramic just hype?

What should the rollout be for 12th and Touring? (I found out I was waaaaaaay over geared and when I changed it, I was running so much better, until I broke!!!!) 

Is Paragon GE still preferred, or should I switch?

Getting it back slowly but surely!
It's touring for me on Sunday.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*The Practice*

Again, for those who have become accustomed to showing up early in hopes that Wisenstein is there ahead of time...

Practice is, and has always been, Wednesdays 5:30 - 10:00pm. 

- Chris -


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Quiet tonight, Must mean a storm is coming!


----------



## insaneriders

*Stormy*

You might actually beat me if I give you the horsepower with a bow tie on it. Geese, I guess you'll even want my best battery and motors. Fair enough, I need a piece of rabbit ass, it tastes good.

GABE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> You might actually beat me if I give you the horsepower with a bow tie on it. Geese, I guess you'll even want my best battery and motors. Fair enough, I need a piece of rabbit ass, it tastes good.
> 
> GABE


 Just a motor is your worried! I have no more! the batts even though they are 3300's are pretty fresh, But since you have had all the fun with our dyno you should be bale to supply something decent. I wont be there until around 8:30 Cuz of hobbytown


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Car ready....... Check!!!

Radio Ready.....Check!!!!!

Batteries 3300's but Ready.... Check!!!!

Body Ready a bit tattered..... Check!!!!!!

Motor ready?????? ummm Motor???? I need a freakin motor AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGH!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey Taz man I see you lurking, you coming up?


----------



## Marty Mangione

Jay Team short Bus has motors killer dynoed motors just show up. Hope to see ya wed.

Marty, driver of the short Bus and keeper of the Crown !


----------



## Marty Mangione

Mike you still got your 12th??


----------



## insaneriders

*Motored up*

I haven't dynoed in about three months, now that I have a couple of cobalts, I'm gonna give it a whack. From what I've seen with Joeys car the cobalt doesn't like it when Joey drives it. 

GABE


----------



## David Usnik

I hear from Grizzly that we might not be racing this Sunday. Chris/Mike/Jimmy, any confirmation on this? I just want to know so I don't waste my Sunday sitting in the parking lot wondering where the hell everyone is.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I believe Bob and Don are taking control on Sunday. I will let Paul confirm this.


----------



## henrythegreat

hey wussup everybody i havent been on the rc scene in a while just wanted to say hi to all the guys out there.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Hello Henry. How are all the boys at school?


----------



## rayhuang

Anyone looking for some good used IB3800 bateries to buy (some for clubbin and some for all out racin') come see me tonight. I'll also have my cer. diff balls with me. 1/8" and 3/32".


----------



## rayhuang

OH-yeah-and 5-cans of Paragon!!


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> OH-yeah-and 5-cans of Paragon!!


Ray - Pushin' that Paragon like heroin.


----------



## rayhuang

Yeah_ I found Audrey selling Paragon out of her Little Tykes stroller the other day. Selling to other 4 and 5 year old Wintergreen junkies. It was awful!! So better to unload it at the Gate then deal with the underage Paragon sniffing ring at home.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Business Sense*

Ray, 

Bells and Whistles got their 2006 shipment of parts in. Therefore, we should be out of Paragon in a week or so. You can then charge a premium for it.  

Why is suicide all of a sudden so attractive? :freak:


----------



## Robertw321

Goetz said:


> I believe Bob and Don are taking control on Sunday. I will let Paul confirm this.


Yes, there will be racing at the Gate on Sunday. The HobbyTown crew is going to pitch hit for Paul, Chris and Mike.


----------



## tc3racer98

hmm gabe whats that suppose to mean I droped from a 11.4 fast lap to a 10.8 worked pretty well for me why don't you come out on sunday with one yea we'll see who wins : p haha


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Well besides the broken speedo I Suffered I was happy with my fast lap of 10.30 in 12th since i have been off 6 months and running batteries that were older than that and not run in as long! Im happy with that, hope to be back regular someday! Thanks for the fun tonight.


----------



## insaneriders

*Forget it I'm done*

Not only did I run a 10.1 with Goetz's car, I broke it too! I guess we're even now, wink wink. 

Keep working Joey, wish I didn't have a job, then I would show up on Sunday and woop you. The cobalt has off and on, it gets there quick but it isn't very fast IMHO.

GABE


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Anyone know of any 64 pitch spur gears that will fit the xray t-2 besides the precision racing system gears????


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

too quiet again............


----------



## insaneriders

*Quiet, no, peeping Tom yes.*

It's so dead over here the Gate guys are watching the Hobbytown thread. Be careful, we may have some fleas jumping off the smelly dog, in search of a juicier dog. What day is it anyway? 

Ladies and Gentleman, boys and girls, Gate crew and Hobbytown addicts. Our feature event has arrived, the one the only,GGGGGGGGGGGG

Damn my wife is coming. Later.

GABE


----------



## David Usnik

It may be quiet now, but wait until Sunday. Bring it 12th scalers! :devil:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

insaneriders said:


> Damn my wife is coming.


Let's keep it clean, Gabriel.


----------



## MuchoMadness

[email protected] said:


> Trinity co 27 stock motor dynoed by wayne now in stock.


Does that mean I get an extra $10 off since it won't be as fast!
(j/k)


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*American Idol*

Also, Wayne's boxers from last week are for sale at Bells & Whistles.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Goetz said:


> Also, Wayne's boxers from last week are for sale at Bells & Whistles.


WOW --- HOW MUCH!!!

Cobalt motors - hand pick (over) dynoed by Wayne


----------



## biffbarnes

:hat:


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> Also, Wayne's boxers from last week are for sale at Bells & Whistles.


 Great stuff Chris! :lol:


----------



## MuchoMadness

*BIFF!*
You better quit playin' around Biff! Get back to work and finish waxin my car!

.........that crazy Biff. Always somethin' with that Biff! What a practical joker!

:jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## sg1

Goetz,
I didn't wear anything last week... those must be from 2 weeks ago... Since they're aged they're worth more 
Wayne


----------



## WALLSTREET

*** To All Ohio Studs Traveling Up To Chicago For The Hurricane Allstar Race. We Will Be Having All Your Can Eat Dude Sandwiches From 9 Am To 1pm Central Time. ******


----------



## Marty Mangione

Is it SUNDAY yet?


----------



## cbyron

are the dude sandwiches good for just saturday or is the buffet open sunday as well?


----------



## WALLSTREET

Only Saturay


----------



## uspancarchamps

I just wanted to let you guys know that the Platinum Hobbies RC Challenge has been moved to March 17-19 to allow you all to go and support The World of Hobbies and their "Big Race in March" the 10th and 11th


----------



## rayhuang

Well, Well well.....ITs finally rubber tire time!! I think I finaly got a hold of a decent, driveable set-up thats fast. Well find out in less than 12 hours!! So many obstacles on my way to The WOH!!! Whew!! Wish me luck everyone -I WILL NEED IT!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Force to the Huang*

Ray,

Just remember everything I told you and then forget about it. Go have fun! Bring me back a T shirt, XL baby. When you win you can use my trademark, 

BAMMMM!

GABE fully sponsored by GABE.
Soon to be retired. Sponsor trouble.


----------



## MAD1

Good luck Ray. Remember, if you fall behind......Ram 'em!!! Well, I guess that's not you (more like Gabe), but have fun.


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks!! I am a day behind on practice-its gonna be tough. Old guys need more practice :lol:


----------



## MAD1

Hey....anyone. I've looked every where for the answer to this and can't seem to find it. For Associated VCS (TC) shocks, what is the difference (and benefits) to the different shock pistons. Manuals show #2 being installed and all set up sheets use #2, but what happens when #1 or #3 are used. They look the same to me (same number of holes). Help the semi newbie, please.

Mitch


----------



## Minit76

The number one has smaller holes and the number three has larger holes. It might be very hard for you to see with your eye, but they are different sizes. In turn if one is used the oil will move slower and the three will move faster.


----------



## MAD1

Minit76 said:


> The number one has smaller holes and the number three has larger holes. It might be very hard for you to see with your eye, but they are different sizes. In turn if one is used the oil will move slower and the three will move faster.


 Thank you very much for the info. That makes sense now that I know the difference in the pistons.


----------



## dan_neer78

when is the winter series over and will there be a summer one if so does anybody know when . i would like to run with you guys but i work sunday nights .


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

I would like to thank Bob and Don for runnung the show for us Gaters today.You guys did a great job.:thumbsup:


----------



## David Usnik

I agree. Bob & Don, we really appreciated your help yesterday in running the race day. Everything went very smooth and on time. It's too bad you couldn't help me drive better. I'll admit, it was tough to see the track with my head up my a$$ all day. Nice driving Ray. Zach, real nice job on grabbing T.Q. yesterday!


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

Heres the list from the weekends racing!! IN the All Star Series held in Illinois, Chicky was 2nd and Jimmy third. Chris Byron nailed the B-Main victory and down in Cincinnati I squandered a very possible 3rd place spot in Gt1 and started 6th. I finished 5th. I really drove like crap, but in the 2nd qualifier-I was the fastest car the last 5 or 6 laps-just begging to be asked-what the heck was I doing the first 20??? I learned a LOT though.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Big ups to Robert and Donald for running the weekend racing yesterday. We are very appreciative.

- Keith Landers


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Mr.Goetz,Where is your name in Rays post.Do we dare ask how you did.


----------



## Brian Rice

Grizzly-A,

Are you going to be at the track Wednesday, and/or Sunday?

I plan on being there for both.


----------



## bean's my hero

GRIZZLY-A said:


> Mr.Goetz,Where is your name in Rays post.Do we dare ask how you did.


No he is what they call an embaresment to our facility!


----------



## EAGLERACER

David Usnik said:


> I agree. Bob & Don, we really appreciated your help yesterday in running the race day. Everything went very smooth and on time. It's too bad you couldn't help me drive better. I'll admit, it was tough to see the track with my head up my a$$ all day. Nice driving Ray. Zach, real nice job on grabbing T.Q. yesterday!


You guys are very welcome. :thumbsup: 

Was my pleasure to call the race for you yesterday.

Zach was amazed at how much you have improved since I ran with you before keep up the good work.

Don Williams


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Stevie Wonder could have driven my car better.*



bean's my hero said:


> No he is what they call an embaresment to our facility!


As a duo, Jimmy and I made sure that we had everyone asking themselves, "How did those two ever make an A-main?".


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Brian,I will be there both days.


----------



## Robertw321

GRIZZLY-A said:


> I would like to thank Bob and Don for runnung the show for us Gaters today.You guys did a great job.:thumbsup:


 
Thank you, thank you,

We're also available for weddings and Bat Mitzvahs.


----------



## WALLSTREET

Hey just jumped on here to say thanks to the crew from the gate for comming up to race at the hurricane allstar series race. God that stud in the bq helmet was hot wasnt he seaball. Not sure on how many guys will be making there way down for the finally at the gate, but i know myself, brad, and probably brian koch will be there and we are in the process of recruiting others.


Thanks Again guys.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

WALLSTREET said:


> Thanks Again guys.


Thanks Wallstreet. It's a blast running with you guys. I wish we were closer... and that your track would support more than 6 laps before the fuzz builds up. It should get better as you wear the carpet in, and the nap calms down. 

Hopefully Kane and King will join you when you head down for the Finale. And any others that want some good racing. I promise, it's going to be great racing.

- Calvin Lockwood -


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey guys, I just thought Id mention that the Platinum Hobbies RC Challenge has been moved to March 17-19 so that everyone can support The World of Hobbies and their BIG RACE IN MARCH March 10-11


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

uspancarchamps said:


> Hey guys, I just thought Id mention that the Platinum Hobbies RC Challenge has been moved to March 17-19 so that everyone can support The World of Hobbies and their BIG RACE IN MARCH March 10-11


You posted this on the previous page. nothing like a double post thats not even by accident, Look!!! :freak: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1397373&postcount=3602

Arent you the guy last time that promoted your race over and over on everyones thread and tried to get everyone to go, then you didnt even show up yourself?:freak:


----------



## WALLSTREET

we promised and we will try our best to bring down as many people as we can, timmy heiser has said he wanted to come so we will have to see if his parents let him take that friday off from school to ride down with us. So far racing at the trackside and irp i have loved both of the tracks, each with its own personality and i am sure i will enjoy the gate as much as the other 2 tracks i have been to.


----------



## insaneriders

*Hey*

Sign your name ***.

GABE


----------



## David Usnik

insaneriders said:


> Sign your name ***.
> 
> GABE


Uhhh.... I'm not sure how to respond. Can I assume you personally know Wallstreet or you just being an a**hole?


----------



## uspancarchamps

Mr-Tamiya said:


> You posted this on the previous page. nothing like a double post thats not even by accident, Look!!! :freak:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1397373&postcount=3602
> 
> Arent you the guy last time that promoted your race over and over on everyones thread and tried to get everyone to go, then you didnt even show up yourself?:freak:


 Im not going to comment on that any further (although I would be more than happy to detail further for your sake what was up with that off thread). 

Its not as easy to get around when your balancing working at a radio station, and carrying a full time class load and rehabbing a surgically repaired right knee that every day feels like its going to come completely undone, but with Spring break wrapping up that weekend there is hope yet.


----------



## insaneriders

*Hello my name is insanerider*

Does that sound familiar, no, because I have never introduced myself as such. Dave your screen name is your real name so you are excluded from any further input. If I knew WallStreet would I ask him to sign his name? Next time I see him, I'll call him Wallstreet, it must be the nickname that he prefers at the track. Please someone point out this stud so I can congratulate him on his selfnamedself. 

Hey good luck with your life, sounds pretty bad right now. I have crack cocaine you can borrow. Or a .45cal.

GABE


----------



## chicky03

insaneriders said:


> Does that sound familiar, no, because I have never introduced myself as such. Dave your screen name is your real name so you are excluded from any further input. If I knew WallStreet would I ask him to sign his name? Next time I see him, I'll call him Wallstreet, it must be the nickname that he prefers at the track. Please someone point out this stud so I can congratulate him on his selfnamedself.
> 
> Hey good luck with your life, sounds pretty bad right now. I have crack cocaine you can borrow. Or a .45cal.
> 
> GABE


I have met Wallstreet twice now and I think that is his real name. I never heard anyone call him anything else.:wave: I think even his wife calls him Wallstreet.:freak: 

Magladon


----------



## insaneriders

*Hello, Newman*

Wallstreet it is then. 

This one is for you Dave, please list all of the racers that post on this forum, then denote which ones race at our track, and then give their screen name. 

GAF spelled backwards. I ran out of holes with ASTERICKS

GABE


----------



## David Usnik

I was hoping that you knew him and by calling him a *** you were just playing around. Now I realize that you were being a d**k by insulting someone you don't even know just because he didn't sign his name. You obvoiusly aren't very business savvy, so allow me to teach you rule #1. Don't insult potential or current customers! Wallstreet's willing to travel to our facility with a group of friends and have a good time at our Grand Finale. Keep comments like that to yourself to avoid giving the Gate a bad reputation and mucking up what we're trying to accomplish.


----------



## insaneriders

*Peace out*

As stated before, and for one final time, all posts are said in jest, if you or others don't enjoy them I will leave. Thanks for all of the entertainment both on the forums and at the track. It has been a pleasure meeting all of you. I'll be cleaning out my pits tonight, seriously, you can find my replacement money elsewhere, seriously. 

GABE


----------



## David Usnik

*Settle down Francis*

I don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers. If you're joking with someone, that's fine. But you have to be careful how you do it when talking in a forum or e-mail. Things can be misunderstood or taken out of context very easily.


----------



## insaneriders

*Credit where credit is due*

Unfortunately Dave we can't give you credit for me leaving the sport. I would tell you my sad sad story but it wouldn't be interesting or entertaining, just ask Wallstreet.

GABE


----------



## WALLSTREET

Come on chicky 3 times what about the novak ?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Pubic Announcement*

Hey guys, I got another email from Southgate today about the back door being open. They are not too happy about it. Please make sure that you pull the doors closed after you leave if you use this exit. We try to check them when we leave, but sometimes it does not happen. I am asking for your help in making sure these are locked behind us. If it is left up to Paul or myself to maintain reponsibility for it, we will just eliminate that as an entry/exit all together. I don't want that to be the solution.

Also, since I am on the topic of policy, we have a no smoking policy. Actually, Southgate has that policy, which we are required to uphold. If you need to smoke, please do not jeopardize our lease by doing it anywhere but outside. Most of you are pretty good about this, but we are still fighting it with a few. I can believe that some infrequent visitors still don't know this. If you see someone smoking, please let them know that's it's not permitted by Southgate, or let someone know who you feel might care about our track's longevity. It is not because we don't like smoke. It is because we were instructed not to smoke in the building by our lesser.

Thank you for getting to the bottom of that. Hopefully this will be the last post on either subject.

- Chris


----------



## McSmooth

Chris, we all really do appreciate the fact you make the back-door accessible. :dude:


----------



## rayhuang

Doh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

McSmooth said:


> Chris, we all really do appreciate the fact you make the back-door accessible. :dude:


You know, I was thinking of that as I was writing. Though, I hadn't pegged you to be the first to capitalize.


----------



## McSmooth

Amongst my weapons are fear, surprise, and ruthless efficiency! :tongue:


----------



## nitrojeff

I have seen "Southgate cleaning people" prop the east door open and carry out trash/boxes on both friday night and sunday. Possibly an inside job?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> Hey good luck with your life, sounds pretty bad right now. I have crack cocaine you can borrow. Or a .45cal.
> 
> GABE


 Speaking of .45, I forgot it at your house that night! I just went to go match the ramp and i was like, Wheres the .45! oh yeah on the chair in gabes office! oops!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

David Usnik said:


> I was hoping that you knew him and by calling him a *** you were just playing around. Now I realize that you were being a d**k by insulting someone you don't even know just because he didn't sign his name. You obvoiusly aren't very business savvy, so allow me to teach you rule #1. Don't insult potential or current customers! Wallstreet's willing to travel to our facility with a group of friends and have a good time at our Grand Finale. Keep comments like that to yourself to avoid giving the Gate a bad reputation and mucking up what we're trying to accomplish.


OUCH, I think most people can tell by reading the posts here, that its pretty laid back, open and a bunch of jokers, And if he(wallstreet) knows Chris G. well, Then *** shouldnt have insulted him too much, as i am sure Chris has subjected him to much worse LOL Unless that comment offended you Dave, remember its all in fun! ROCK ON WITH YOUR BAD SELF!!!:dude:


----------



## EAGLERACER

Goetz said:


> Hey guys, I got another email from Southgate today about the back door being open. They are not too happy about it. Please make sure that you pull the doors closed after you leave if you use this exit. We try to check them when we leave, but sometimes it does not happen. I am asking for your help in making sure these are locked behind us. If it is left up to Paul or myself to maintain reponsibility for it, we will just eliminate that as an entry/exit all together. I don't want that to be the solution.
> 
> Also, since I am on the topic of policy, we have a no smoking policy. Actually, Southgate has that policy, which we are required to uphold. If you need to smoke, please do not jeopardize our lease by doing it anywhere but outside. Most of you are pretty good about this, but we are still fighting it with a few. I can believe that some infrequent visitors still don't know this. If you see someone smoking, please let them know that's it's not permitted by Southgate, or let someone know who you feel might care about our track's longevity. It is not because we don't like smoke. It is because we were instructed not to smoke in the building by our lesser.
> 
> Thank you for getting to the bottom of that. Hopefully this will be the last post on either subject.
> 
> - Chris


Chris
You might want to cross post this on Hobbytowns Thread also

Don.


----------



## EAGLERACER

*Pms*

Hay chris clean out some pms


----------



## insaneriders

*Really Bad News Guys!*

For all of those that don't like my humor, I have worse news yet. My wife told me I can't quit racing. According to her it will really cut into her time with her current boyfriend. They really get a lot of quality time together when I'm at the track for eight to twelve hours. 

Everyone knows we have to keep the wives happy, and if that means more racing then I guess that's the solution. See you tonight. 

BTW Wallstreet, you are a funny guy, and apparantly don't need people to stick up for you. 

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

I knew a guy who called me Francis....once!
Sorry to hear that Gabe, I thought there was going to be some underutilized equipment up for sale. 


j Meov


----------



## EAMotorsports

Damn you guys are rough on each other....LOL

Hey Lotion boy dont forget all the different varities for the Nats.

EA


----------



## Shane R

Check out this guy:

http://www.intenseracewaypark.com/photo_detail.asp?PHO_ID=591


----------



## insaneriders

*Not Yet*



nitrojeff said:


> I knew a guy who called me Francis....once!
> Sorry to hear that Gabe, I thought there was going to be some underutilized equipment up for sale.
> 
> 
> j Meov


Sorry Jack, you don't need my equipment, it is used to work on cars. Not made to sit around and look pretty. With a Yellow Feather on top. 

GABE


----------



## David Usnik

Shane R said:


> Check out this guy:
> 
> http://www.intenseracewaypark.com/photo_detail.asp?PHO_ID=591


Make's ya' proud that he's representing the Gate.:jest:


----------



## WALLSTREET

That guy had all the dude sandwiches he could handle last weekend


----------



## nitrojeff

EAMotorsports, are you coming to cleveland for the Finale race? Your packs are killers and I would like a few more for the race.


----------



## cbyron

just so you guys know wallstreet makes the best dude sandwiches ever EVER!!!


----------



## EAMotorsports

nitrojeff said:


> EAMotorsports, are you coming to cleveland for the Finale race? Your packs are killers and I would like a few more for the race.


 Hey Jeff, 

Not sure if I will be able to make it or not. Going to Cinci next week for that race, then the On-Road nats the following week and then the Oval nationals as soon as I get back from the On-road ones.. A big thank you to Roar for making those two races back to back Maybe one day they will get a clue!!

EA


----------



## rayhuang

EAMotorsports said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> Not sure if I will be able to make it or not. Going to Cinci next week for that race, then the On-Road nats the following week and then the Oval nationals as soon as I get back from the On-road ones.. A big thank you to Roar for making those two races back to back Maybe one day they will get a clue!!
> 
> EA



Jeff,

I have an order coming next week. If you put in an order-we can all save on shipping!!  

Ray


----------



## onefastdude

Sounds like EA is making the trip to World of Hobbies in Cincy next week. Anyone else?


----------



## insaneriders

*Hey Wise*

10.0,10.0,10.0,10.0,9.79. BAMM. Literally. Broken T plate. First time ever. WOW!
After working on the car for two hours, now it needs another two, so I can go 9.3.

GABE

Traction is cool.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

insaneriders said:


> After working on the car for two hours, now it needs another two, so I can go 9.3.
> 
> GABE
> 
> Traction is cool.


The quesion is; What will the new hot lap be by that time this occurs? Or who will get into the 8's with a stock motor first?


----------



## insaneriders

*who is Chris Goetz, thankyou Alex, Faster for a 1000*

Yes, the infamous, always half a second back and a week late. That's me, leader of the B. Or the C. Let me see. Bumblebee.

GABE


----------



## insaneriders

*Smiley Face*

Mr Goetz, why are you smiling? Must of had a good night. How was your traction?

GABE


----------



## Dr. J

Chris Goetz,

Any chance, if their is enough interest, to race Friday night March 17th?

Gary


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Dr. J said:


> Any chance, if their is enough interest, to race Friday night March 17th?


There's a chance. :hat: Paul, Sweet Herrmannski, and I will be in Stockton, CA trying not to look too poor at the '06 Roar Carpet Nationals. I'll leave this up to Mike Peterson to decide.

Gabe, traction was high.:freak:

Also, I was hassling you. I do not believe anyone will rip an 8 second lap in stock. It would have to be done in the first few laps of 12th, I reckon.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> 10.0,10.0,10.0,10.0,9.79. BAMM. Literally. Broken T plate. First time ever. WOW!
> After working on the car for two hours, now it needs another two, so I can go 9.3.
> 
> GABE
> 
> Traction is cool.


you suck!!!!!! now i gotta come back again! ARRRGH!!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Goetz the Hasselhoffer*

You can do it, but you may ruin your car trying. 8.9 sec hot lap, easy. Seeing you Paul and Herman sleeping together, priceless.

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

insaneriders said:


> 10.0,10.0,10.0,10.0,9.79. BAMM. Literally. Broken T plate. First time ever. WOW!
> After working on the car for two hours, now it needs another two, so I can go 9.3.
> 
> GABE
> 
> Traction is cool.


 That's it? Mackin did a 10.06 with his touring car and he was like 4th in the B main.


----------



## nitrojeff

Ray PM


----------



## WALLSTREET

Herrmannski.... brotha dont forget my laminated/color roll out chart. Hook me up !!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Thanks Jeff*



nitrojeff said:


> That's it? Mackin did a 10.06 with his touring car and he was like 4th in the B main.


Mackin won the indoor champs! So your telling me I have a chance. Jeff I want to run an exercise with you, count to .4 seconds. That's how far off pace I am. Irreguardless, comparing a Friday to a Wed to a Sunday is pointless, my 9.79 may very well be a 9.5 on a Sunday and a 10.5 on a Friday. Bottom line is I can only compare my car to your car, mine wins hands down! I think your free car is slower than your twenty dollar car, fo sho.

GABE


----------



## bean's my hero

Ballstreet,

Remind me again when the time gets near. 

Jim


----------



## nitrojeff

*apples and crab apples*

Me = C main :hat: 
You = B main


----------



## insaneriders

*Crab's walk the walk*

If I gave you my car you would be a b main. In fact use my car tonight and take the crown.

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

Your cars would never love you the same. She didn't mention her boyfriends name did she? Hum? Time well spent. Sorry, i won't be making practice.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Something tells me, that it will be an exciting weekend. Though, much work lies ahead.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Im Back.........


----------



## insaneriders

*I don't know*

Which one do you need more practice at Jeff, you suck at both. You pick the location and get er done.

GABE


----------



## bean's my hero

Mike Peterson said:


> Im Back.........


Ohhh Boy O' Boy.............As I wait for Seabiscuit to arive at the machine shop for a little work!


----------



## Mike Peterson

what?????


----------



## nitrojeff

I'm happy with a C main finish in both classes. It's about ME having fun.


----------



## EAGLERACER

nitrojeff said:


> I'm happy with a C main finish in both classes. It's about ME having fun.



And you do have fun Jeff


----------



## rayhuang

Well-I was planning to lay it dwon on all you suckas and wanna bes, but strangely or as improbablt as it maybe, it appears I am having my period :freak: !! if I am feeling less crampy and my back stops hurting-you beotches are gonna all be fighting for 2nd-cause TQ and win are all mine!! BOoYAH!!


----------



## cbyron

i bet you read whipped magazine to dont you ray


----------



## rayhuang

cbyron said:


> i bet you read whipped magazine to dont you ray



YOu know it!! btw-does anyone have a sedan I ran also? I feel like lying it down on Byron too.


----------



## bean's my hero

rayhuang said:


> Well-I was planning to lay it dwon on all you suckas and wanna bes, but strangely or as improbablt as it maybe, it appears I am having my period :freak: !! if I am feeling less crampy and my back stops hurting-you beotches are gonna all be fighting for 2nd-cause TQ and win are all mine!! BOoYAH!!


Ray, you must have forgotten..... We race RC Cars at the Gate. It's OK if you weren't aware of that but I would just hate to see someone make a long haul to the Gate and show up with a helicopter. Or are we not speeking about the same Ray Huang. Do you have RC cars?


----------



## insaneriders

*Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!*

Nice work, Mr. Hermanski, touche! Jeff I wanna go home, ....... with your wife.

GABE


----------



## littleT

I did not have the pleasure of going to mexico, or even canada (19) for the break, so what can I do as far as 12th scales for my stay from saturday the 4th to monday the 13th?


----------



## insaneriders

*all day and night*

Sun Race then Wed practice then Friday night race then Sunday Race then fall down. Oh, on days not previously covered, make car faster. 

GABE


----------



## Brian Rice

John,

There should be a decent crowd of 12th scale guys tomorrow... Maybe we can get Herrmannski to take a break from rebuilding that RDX and run with us.


----------



## rayhuang

crap-anyone seen my radio-the one without the two sticks???


----------



## Mike Peterson

Little T!!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Hey*

Wish I had a little T T. No such luck in New Hampshire. Tear it up Sunday boys, just pretend I'm there supporting the gladiator movement.

GABE


----------



## bean's my hero

rayhuang said:


> crap-anyone seen my radio-the one without the two sticks???


Ray, maybe you should try driving with two sticks, it might help. It might just be you're cure-all to...................... oh never mind!


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> Ray, maybe you should try driving with two sticks, it might help. It might just be you're cure-all to...................... oh never mind!


Hey now-I resemble that comment!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay, some crazy fool is selling a CE bl35 for 225.00 on the swap and sell. Marty


----------



## littleT

I think im going to have to train to wake up for another race day... in high school it was easy as i was used to waking up at 6am, but sometimes i go to bed not much before that at psu. I should make it friday or sunday. 2pm, hmm time for breakfast.


----------



## rayhuang

I give myself a Big-ole F!!! For Failure of course!! TQ-handed to me on a pallet-threw it away. Lead in the Main-threw it away!! OH-yeah!! But it sure was fun. CRC getting fast!! Me like that!!


----------



## rayhuang

btw-I have an order in with EA Motorsports. Should ship midweek. Anyone need any f-brushes, motors, batteries? E-mail [email protected] or call 440-735-9095 MOnday!


----------



## insaneriders

*You want it you got it, Toyota*

Ray, 

I'm always looking for free stuff, just leave it over on my pit table. I'm also looking for a driver that always leaves something on the table, not quite a perfect race. Maybe similar to Kyle Bush, really fast until his dumb ass brain thinks he should pass now instead of when the guy leaves an opening. I like guys that hold the hammer down, no matter what, reminds me of, well, .....me. I'm not there to win the race, I'm there to race you.

See you Wed, you can show me your red CRC, does that stand for crayola red crayon?

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

Well despite a morning of bad choices, I'm still C main :hat: . I'll give it a Very fun. Joey, lookin' good. Sorry I missed the marshal opportunity and caused Godzilla to stomp your car. My bad. (but the crash was on the other side of the pole) Mr. Dan, Thanks again!! Cya


----------



## tc3racer98

ha it's ok jeff it was such a close race then that happend... oh well always next sunday but good racin jeff cq OH YEAA!!


----------



## nitrojeff

so who won the A main? Failure, have we met?


----------



## failure

oh, weve met. nice clean race today. i guess i should probably thank you for making me realize that my habit of charging the same cells twice a day isnt going to cut it, epsecially in the main. from the look of things im down to 2 packs that can last 6 minutes. 

-karl "i wish we still ran 5 minute mains" colbary

by the way, i chose the name based on my last minute collapse today and my overall terrible performance. that and i get a kick out of seeing "thank you for logging in, failure."


----------



## Mike Peterson

Karl.....wow..... put the gun down.....It will be Ok......If Gabe gets wind of this he'll pull the triger for you!


----------



## cbyron

darn it i wondered why it wouldnt let me change my name to that


----------



## Mike Peterson

Yea you should see If you could get tthat from him!


----------



## cbyron

i know im so jealous........mr colbary it takes more than one race to claim a name like that, that stuff happens heat of the moment. i ussually put myself in the board when i have open track


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Holy Crap*



failure said:


> "thank you for logging in, failure."


 :lol: 

That's awesome! I want to get FAILURE on my license plates for the Saturn. Good to see you logging in for some trash talking and general nonsense. Ha. You ran a great race, man. We all laugh about our shortcomings on the track (and sometimes off), but there was plenty of good stuff being put down on the track yesterday.

See you next week, Sucka.

- CG -


----------



## nitrojeff

I understand his pain. Losing is one thing, but losing to me must suck!


----------



## David Usnik

Thanks Mike.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris G....can you see if you can figure out a way to keep chicky in 19t or mod...thats like putting BoB Hartmann in the A-main with the youngsters...LOL....actually it was great seeing him at Gaithersburg this weekend

Jim
AB Charles


----------



## insaneriders

*Pulling the trigger*

It's easy to pull the trigger when its not your head.

Maybe Wise will have the njuts to bring out the 1/12 this Wed, maybe not. Frankenstein car probably isn't ready anyway, you have really slow engineers doing the work, and worse you don't even pay them, with an occasional plumber crack maybe, maybe not.

GABE


----------



## insaneriders

*Paging Jay*

Are you gonna bring it, or just post it? We'll see whose hot lap is better, and I won't pull over and wait this time either. That's right, this ain't no motorcycle trip, no pulling over.

GABE


----------



## Stealth_RT

No matter what the voices in your head are telling you, wheel dots are not your friends. Nor are they the friend of the guy immediately infront of you who is turning into the path of your imminent trajectory. Bounce, tumble, roll, repeat.


----------



## rayhuang

Stealth_RT said:


> No matter what the voices in your head are telling you, wheel dots are not your friends. Nor are they the friend of the guy immediately infront of you who is turning into the path of your imminent trajectory. Bounce, tumble, roll, repeat.


LOL-I saw that. I felt bad for Dave, but it was an amazing pass attempt Not around, not UNDER, but OVER Daves car!!! One more inch and you might have sailed right off his roof!! Patience young cricket!!


----------



## nitrojeff

I do love me some dots! I just can't keep off 'em.


----------



## losidude44857

Hello, who misses the nut clamp?


----------



## Mike Peterson

The car is done and TQ'd by a lap on sunday.......9.3 for hot lap.....and won the main......I don't think we will see the 1/12th for a while........


----------



## hankster

With the new year it’s time to go through and do a little house cleaning. Those of you that have been around here know that at the beginning of each year we go through and suggest that older larger threads get closed and new ones get started.

This is done for a number of reasons. One is to keep the information at fresh and not overwhelming for new visitors. If they see a thread with 150+ pages they are much less likely to go through the thread to get information. This also makes sure the info in the thread is no more then a year old.

Also, long threads have a bad effect on server load and we like to try and keep that manageable.

What I would suggest is that a regular here start a new thread putting a link in it to this thread. Once the new thread is started I will then close this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Peterson

This is a job for the Twister!


----------



## nitrojeff

so long for now.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> Are you gonna bring it, or just post it? We'll see whose hot lap is better, and I won't pull over and wait this time either. That's right, this ain't no motorcycle trip, no pulling over.
> 
> GABE


LOL! Just sent my speedo off to novak for my secret mods(repairs) and then you'll see my tail lights again! Speaking of bike trips, where are we going this year now that you got one again! and I believe weve never pulled over for me on the bikes! Others who crashed and burned maybe, or a girlfriend or wife who needed a break but never me! LOL:dude: Not even my antique road burner wants to pull over, It says, twist my throttle and hold on and spank the wannabees!


----------



## hankster

New thread started at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=139949


----------

